# Ghetto Mods



## Nitro-Max (Mar 17, 2008)

Post Your own or Found Ghetto / DIY style mods here

EXAMPLE : FOUND 3870X2


----------



## spud107 (Mar 17, 2008)

iv cut half the fan casing off my cpu fan to cool the ram,


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 17, 2008)

Hehe nice one keep them coming!!


----------



## Silverel (Mar 17, 2008)

80mm fan on my 9600 pro 

It is held on by wire ties wrapping around the whole card.

@case mod gallery you can see my 2x5.25" bay dual 80mm intake mod. Not quite as ghetto, but it's just stuffed in the holes. Nothing holding it on. The piece of metal across the top just keeps em together


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 17, 2008)

FOUND: Ramsinks


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 17, 2008)

Nothing wrong with ghetto modding if it works lol


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 17, 2008)

Are those coins soldered together?


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 17, 2008)

King Wookie said:


> Are those coins soldered together?



Super glued


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 17, 2008)

Sorry, first that came to mind


----------



## Silverel (Mar 17, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Sorry, first that came to mind



omfg... that site is sweet. I lol'd for a few minutes...

Pikashoes!


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 17, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Sorry, first that came to mind



Lithium battery charger


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Mar 17, 2008)

I took my old laptop apart and ran it from inside a cardboard box once with a table fan blowing on it. I dont have pics tho


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 17, 2008)

CarolinaKSU said:


> I took my old laptop apart and ran it from inside a cardboard box once with a table fan blowing on it. I dont have pics tho



Thats about as Ghetto as it gets i suppose lol but hey if it works thats the main thing


----------



## oli_ramsay (Mar 17, 2008)

I use blue-tac to hold a fan in place, where the emplty PCI slots are under my VGA card, no pics tho.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 17, 2008)

rubber bands hold the cooler/fan on an old 7500 which holds the WR in AQ3 







the fan is held onto the gemini II by some tin wire


----------



## mon74 (Mar 17, 2008)

*RAM Cooler*

This was my brother's "ram cooler", jus a beverage box with a 40mm fan, sorry, i don't have pictures of it installed...


----------



## mon74 (Mar 17, 2008)

*RAM cooler*

Sorry, didn't atached the pictures...


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 17, 2008)

I don't like to call them Ghetto mods, I like to call them Elite mods because people used their brain to make something themselves.


----------



## klva80 (Mar 17, 2008)

*my ram cooler*



mon74 said:


> Sorry, didn't atached the pictures...



 hey thats my ram cooler  change it for a moded cyclovent


----------



## pagalms (Mar 17, 2008)

Nothing special...








But beat this one - t3h best benching WC


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 17, 2008)

pagalms said:


>



Damn that would make a easy dry ice tube. 

Thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 17, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Damn that would make a easy dry ice tube.
> 
> Thanks for the idea!!!



isn't it to thin?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 17, 2008)

I wish I had 15$ to replace this lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2008)

I had those! Its in the pile of Logitech headphones that broke in 3 days! Friends never let friends buy logitech headphones!


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 17, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I had those! Its in the pile of Logitech headphones that broke in 3 days! Friends never let friends buy logitech headphones!



There really nice, the sound quality is great and the mic is good too but they broke only after a few months  I dont need to replace them yet tho lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah, cut off the mic wires, the mic, and use it as regular headphones


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 17, 2008)

On my old Duron rig my CPU cooler wasn't being recognised and the pc wouldn't run without one being recognised so i had to plug the cooler into a case fan pin socket thing and run a small pentium 2 fan above my hard drive. Thats all i had i guess i could have run a case fan but back then it wasn't a big deal.

The pc recognised the Intel fan basically that there was a fan running and the cooler kept it cool as hell and the fan kept the hard drive cool. I still got that rig so i might run it again but due to cost its a bit off at the moment, i need a graphics card a psu and a new case old ones bashed.


----------



## pagalms (Mar 17, 2008)

OMg i just took a pics of my headphone fix, but cameras batteries disharged. 
I'll charge them and post the pics 
BTW it was 750Mhz Duron under that water pot


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 17, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I don't like to call them Ghetto mods, I like to call them Elite mods because people used their brain to make something themselves.



I agree with you 100% I prefere DIY lol its less insulting really but i didnt make the phrase up its just somthing thats stuck Im from the uk so we dont really have ghettos we just have rough estates lol and we use the term DIY the ghetto thing is from the U.S side.

I also like your water cooling pagalms lmao


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 17, 2008)

I really like how this threads going i must say. GREAT STUFF


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Mar 19, 2008)

Ghetto systems?
Sure..
Pic 1. An example how I take 2 fans and solder them "together" (instead of having 1zillion cables all around)






I needed something to cool the ram of my old 9800SE.. cut a heatsink into pieces and glued them on place (thermal "glue").






I also needed something to blow directly over them.. So I took a fan, soldered on the 3:rd wire and connected it to the mobo..






Ofcourse having 8 fans in a system can get a bit loud.. So I connected them all to a thrower switch (usefull for when not playing games etc.etc.)






Ever seen them mini-jacks with dual "out"? Well it was sunday, and all shops were closed and I needed one.. So I made one.







Why _buy_ things when you can actually use things around you and make them?
ReCycle.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 19, 2008)

thats true. My best friend made a fan switch out of the Zalman switch for the Vantec CPU fan I got.. I didn't want to hear 132cfm going all the time! lol open up the case, and its hidden behind a cable.. sweet and easy!


----------



## pagalms (Mar 19, 2008)

Almost forgot - selfmade fan controller






Can connect up to 5 fans and switch between 12v and 5v


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 19, 2008)

hey, do what you gatta do! Looks pretty sweet man!


----------



## rangerone766 (Mar 19, 2008)

my tuniq tower wouldnt fit in my case with my power supply in there.





By rangerone7669, shot with Photosmart M415 at 2007-09-07


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 19, 2008)

holy crap can I get a resize?:roll


----------



## cdawall (Mar 19, 2008)

rangerone766 said:


> my tuniq tower wouldnt fit in my case with my power supply in there.
> 
> http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/9821/picture004gi7.jpg
> By rangerone7669, shot with Photosmart M415 at 2007-09-07



cant you rotate it 90 degrees?


----------



## Silverel (Mar 19, 2008)

I want IBM tape, lol.

That's the best I've seen in this thread so far!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2008)

Rangerone... I guess you gotta do what you gotta do! Thats some sh1t right there! Wanna see the whole case now!


----------



## spud107 (Mar 20, 2008)

got a couple more in mine
p3 cooler on the voltage circuits, with a fan controller from an old psu, temp controlled
60mm fan ontop of gfx
edit - the zalman nb cooler has been in a vice to stop it getting in the way of gfx card
emi plate on soundcard from old hd





and a stealth mod on the drives


----------



## MadCow (Mar 20, 2008)

The acrylic window fell off my side panel, so now it's taped to the drive bays. I also added a heatsink and fan to an very, very old VGA card, I found a pinout of a PCI connector and soldered the fan directly yo the GND and +12V pins. I cut up an old NB cooler to cool the MOSFETs on my Sapphire X1950 PRO. Right now I'm putting together a RAM cooler made from cheap heatspreaders and 2 NB fans, it'll be controlled through a potentiometer. I cut a big hole in the front of my case to help my 120mm intake fan push more air.

My most ghetto mod has got to be how I ripped the whole plastic front off my old case and pointed a floor fan into it because the computer was overheating.  There's probably more but I can't remember.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 25, 2008)

spud107 said:


> got a couple more in mine
> p3 cooler on the voltage circuits, with a fan controller from an old psu, temp controlled
> 60mm fan ontop of gfx
> edit - the zalman nb cooler has been in a vice to stop it getting in the way of gfx card
> *emi plate on soundcard from old hd*




awesome EMI shield!  Never thought of that!  Now if I can just find one in a nickel/copper alloy . . .


<edit>

thought I'd throw mine in as well - dual 60mm intake duct that fits into two 5.25" bays; made from scapled casing of a couple of old CD-ROM drives and 2 Evercool 60mm fans:


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 25, 2008)

rangerone766 said:


> my tuniq tower wouldnt fit in my case with my power supply in there.
> 
> http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/9821/picture004gi7.jpg
> By [URL=http://profile.imageshack.us/user/rangerone7669]rangerone7669[/URL], shot with [URL=http://profile.imageshack.us/camerabuy.php?model=Photosmart+M415&make=Hewlett-Packard]Photosmart M415[/URL] at 2007-09-07[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## MadCow (Mar 30, 2008)

Newest ghetto mod, my mobo has an 8-pin power connector. Now you can use a 4-pin, but since I'm overclocking I figured it would be safer to use 8. So I bought a molex to 4-pin adaptor, shaved down the male ends to fit the socket and shaved down the sides of both 4-pin connectors to fit together. Looks like crap but it works. 

I'm also planning of making a shroud or something to direct the extra air coming out of the side of my Xigmatek CPU cooler to cool my RAM.


----------



## klva80 (Apr 3, 2008)

pics man, pics


MadCow said:


> Newest ghetto mod, my mobo has an 8-pin power connector. Now you can use a 4-pin, but since I'm overclocking I figured it would be safer to use 8. So I bought a molex to 4-pin adaptor, shaved down the male ends to fit the socket and shaved down the sides of both 4-pin connectors to fit together. Looks like crap but it works.
> 
> I'm also planning of making a shroud or something to direct the extra air coming out of the side of my Xigmatek CPU cooler to cool my RAM.


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I used plumbers pipe strap to hold down my D-TEK water block. It worked great till I upgraded my MB and bought the proper mounting hardware.


----------



## klva80 (Apr 3, 2008)

*sli*

this is my sli crossfire rig


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 3, 2008)

its kinda naked isnt it


----------



## klva80 (Apr 3, 2008)

ya is for better coling


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 3, 2008)

LOL this reminds me about the thread i made a while back about SLIing sound cards  Who wants to SLi their sound cards? Dual Co


----------



## MadCow (Apr 4, 2008)

Why do you need two modems? And why do they need heatsinks?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 4, 2008)

MadCow said:


> Why do you need two modems? And why do they need heatsinks?



dual modems is for higher bandwidth surfing thats an old old trick for 56kers the heatsinks however i'm confused on


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 4, 2008)

If you have a mobo with A gigabyte port and a gigabyte port with a PCI slot, then you can re route your Router and have a faster connection that way. But it's around 100 dollars to even start thinking about that Router... Darn it!


----------



## Th3-R3as0n (Apr 5, 2008)

This is my part of the ghetto mods.. Pretty dam ghetto i must say 
Notice the black cable tie holding the waterblock down and the 4oMM fan cooling the Memory..






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 5, 2008)

I love the twisty ties! Gives it the look that you just thought about it after the lunch you just had!


----------



## Th3-R3as0n (Apr 5, 2008)

Well i bascially did actually.. i thought about it at school during a very boring Maths lesson.. I was like*cha ching*.. Then i didnt have any other way to put it..


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey, the best thoughts come when your trying to think else where! Whatever works.... WORKS!


----------



## Th3-R3as0n (Apr 5, 2008)

yeah but the waterblock cable tie was one of those "sit down and think very intensely about it" moments and it was the best i could come up with..


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 5, 2008)

hey, you never know, someone here might find a way to help you with that!?


----------



## Th3-R3as0n (Apr 5, 2008)

Well the only solution viable to me is to get a new CPu waterblock unfortunately.. Mayb MkMods can come and mod my waterblock


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 5, 2008)

MK can do anything! I know that for a fact! PM him and see.. Might take a while, but it might work!?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 5, 2008)

cant you just put anothre plate over and under to sandwich the side and tap holes for the mobo?


----------



## Th3-R3as0n (Apr 5, 2008)

I dont fully understand what u mean cdawall?? Cant visualize it..


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 5, 2008)

You know how a bolt has a washer at the bottom, then its the object, and then the nut on top? I believe thats what he's thinking about.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 5, 2008)

Th3-R3as0n said:


> I dont fully understand what u mean cdawall?? Cant visualize it..








any clearer?


----------



## Th3-R3as0n (Apr 5, 2008)

I think its way to late here..I cant think straight  will wake up tomorrow and see what i can do.. Thanks for the suggestions cdawall gna try it...


----------



## klva80 (Apr 5, 2008)

those heat sinks are because they are overcloked to 105 kbps and they overheat


----------



## Silverel (Apr 5, 2008)

klva80 said:


> those heat sinks are because they are overcloked to 105 kbps and they overheat



Whoa. I didn't know you could OC a modem....


----------



## Saakki (Apr 5, 2008)

somehow related to computer..i put Logitech x-230 2.1 set amplifier in enlight PSUs card box and made a separate box for woofer..  they were separate as i bought em and no cases included  ..cost me 5 e ..


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 6, 2008)

Who remembers this? 2x80mm fan bolted onto either side of the 9550  In addition Copper RAMsinks, and core clocked at 500 Memory at a pitiful 280...

_On a tragic note the 9550 is dead. Why? Because someone sat on the box when i was taking it to my apartment._


----------



## pentastar111 (Apr 6, 2008)

Here are a few of mine from the little 939 socket Gateway...the cooling in this thiing was atrocious! HDD was very hot and all of the heat from the vid card stayed in the case. Case is way too narrow the put fans inside so i went down and bought the appropriate holesaws and went to work. One 80mm TT fan and a Sliverstone 120mm on the side...Fan controller on back sports an automotive switch holder that I moddified to house some fan controller that newegg used to sell but is unavailable now, can't rmember the name, anyway it's velcro'd to the back of the case...That controls the  80mm Vantec Tornado exhaust fan. This ugly configuration has been running effectively now for 2 years...


----------



## numloxx (Apr 12, 2008)

Here's something kinda ghetto but not too crazy. 8800gt was overheating at around 80+C and would crash so I tied a fan to it.
















Works pretty well. Getting around 65C under load. This is temporary until my 8800GT Akimbo cooler gets here. Can't wait.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 13, 2008)

As per request from ColdStorm, I figured Id show off the fan mod for my gils Nb cooler.





















Many thanks go to Tatty_One for the idea!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2008)

I love it man!!!!!!


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 14, 2008)

numloxx said:


> Here's something kinda ghetto but not too crazy. 8800gt was overheating at around 80+C and would crash so I tied a fan to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm...held together by ties? nice. anways, you should by those memory coolers i showed you.


----------



## MadCow (Apr 17, 2008)

Here's a nice little mod.




Yes, that's a 7600GT cooler on a 7200GS using the stock push-pins.  Runs cool as hell, it was idling at around 60c before, now it's closer to 35c, with no more than 45c full load.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 18, 2008)

Well, I guess these count.
First set of pics is my cooling solution for my nVIdia GeForce MX 420, which I was worried would overheat from OC'ing. The fan is the cooling fan from a dead i486 DX2, and I still had the mounting screws. I connected it directly to a molex, by shoving paperclips in it! 
It works fine, and my PSU hasn't exploded.
The wires are connected by twisting the metal together, and then cellotaping it. It works. 
That took about 10 minutes to make.

Next piece of work is my laptop stand: It is made from a paper binder book, with slots cut out for the fan and hard drive airflow. It raises the screen about 1 1/2 inches, and puts the keyboard at a nice angle. Five minutes of finding the book and then cutting it up, and my laptop is cooler than ever!


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 18, 2008)

Not really that ghetto, and I know many of us have done this, but decided to post it up anyway. I just got some new fans for a back-up case I plan on using in the next few months or so, and with no motherboard to rig up to turn it on I turned to the handy paper-clip jerry rig.


----------



## klva80 (Apr 20, 2008)

my ghetto fan


----------



## KainXS (Aug 15, 2008)

klva80 said:


> my ghetto fan



its like its floating like a ghost


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 15, 2008)

Ive done alot of "ghetto" mods but dont have pics for them. I do have these though which arent that great.
Ghetto case modding





Fan to cool off overheating socket A





120mm Canon printer fan zip tied to case and 92mm Vantec Tornado sitting ontop of HDs.





90mm fan ziptied to Zalman cooler on highly oced FX 5600


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 15, 2008)

Tilted my CPU fan so my northbridge gets some air(works too!)


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 15, 2008)

not to crazy iv done worse but meh y not?


o btw the fan sneeky posted i am the proud owner of that and it works winderfull.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=742801

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=57279

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=741444#post741444


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 15, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> not to crazy iv done worse but meh y not?
> 
> 
> o btw the fan sneeky posted i am the proud owner of that and it works winderfull.
> ...



Was on my mind the other day. Glad to hear all is well with her, but this is a topic for a different thread.


----------



## freakshow (Aug 15, 2008)

here is mine i took my AMD Athlon 1800+ stock heatsink and drilled holes and cut it and mounted it on my 9600XT with some screw fromt the hardware store lol


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey guys just registerd here and thought I'd bump this thread a little, I have put a 2 extra fans in my system, 1 down where there was just a grill opening for air to go in/out I have mounted a fan there to exhaust all the hot are my 2 9600GT's [in SLI] put out. I also put a little fan over my 4GBs of ballastix Tracer ram because they can get quite hot!


----------



## platinumyahoo (Aug 23, 2008)

rangerone766 said:


> my tuniq tower wouldnt fit in my case with my power supply in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow.....


----------



## KainXS (Sep 20, 2008)

can't let this thread die so, I was having some problems, basically a hissing sound in the audio in my htpc because I guess theres alot of emi in there so I made an emi shield for my old audigy se using 

Cardboard(lol)
EMI Foil
EMI Fabric
Aluminum
Antistatic Foam

post a pic later


----------



## ascstinger (Sep 20, 2008)

Post Service Limited Edition case 

was supposed to be a mockup for a plexi case I was making, and unfortunately, it turned out better than the final case.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow man thats awesome!


----------



## 1freedude (Sep 21, 2008)

i'm a bumpin'


----------



## spud107 (Sep 21, 2008)

i think my second pc is entirely ghetto lol


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 21, 2008)

I just did this becasue a friend requested it.

I guess he didnt think id do it or something.


----------



## 1freedude (Sep 21, 2008)

hf that was literally my second computer!  just to make sure   pentium 166 w/ mmx? native 16m mem?  2 available mem slots?   hahahaha!!!


----------



## spud107 (Sep 21, 2008)

its now a p4/celeron with 1gb ram ,
i think what you mentioned was what got ripped out lol. i need to go find the bits,


----------



## 1freedude (Sep 21, 2008)

behold


----------



## spud107 (Sep 21, 2008)

should be

```
[IMG] your link [/IMG]
```
is it me or is that psu pcb a bit warped? might wanna loosen the screws a bit


----------



## 1freedude (Sep 21, 2008)

spud107 said:


> is it me or is that psu pcb a bit warped? might wanna loosen the screws a bit



seems that way...and it is.

look behind the left heat spreader...there is a shim.  short of making custom screws, i had to bend it.  they were too short.  when i tightened it down, the left HS lifted off the big HS.  I put that shim in and it stiffened it up.  on the next one, i will make custom screws and a backing plate.


----------



## spud107 (Sep 21, 2008)

could maybe screw the psu hs direct to the big hs, just drill a couple holes, add some as5 for better heat transfer hehe,
 but pretty good job so far, hope the rest goes well.


----------



## 1freedude (Sep 21, 2008)

Solar power..I charge this battery in the sun and run a 32w flouro and 35w soldering iron. runs for about an hour


----------



## 1freedude (Sep 21, 2008)

i used a different tim (kinda)..its copper based anti-seize.  this is a working set up.  i took the guts out for a different build.  all passive cooling..50c pentium d 805

heat sinks too thin, not in the right place to screw directly..that would've been ez

double post too slow


----------



## 1freedude (Sep 21, 2008)

spud107 said:


> could maybe screw the psu hs direct to the big hs, just drill a couple holes, add some as5 for better heat transfer hehe,
> but pretty good job so far, hope the rest goes well.




tim is cu based anti-sieze.  screws no can do,  psu hs too thin and don't mate up right with big hs.  p.s.  this is a working case...all passive 50c pentium d 805, my vid card (passive). i pulled the guts for another build.


----------



## spud107 (Sep 21, 2008)

ah copper-eze, that stuffs great, got a wee tub siting somewhere,


----------



## 1freedude (Sep 21, 2008)

more shitty mods that deserve finalizing...you tell me if i should continue





a sata mod more to come, maybe testing too or article?








4 amp peltier?


----------



## KainXS (Sep 26, 2008)

is that a tree I see


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 15, 2008)

Here's a bump for a good thread...

I guess my HDD cage counts as a Ghetto Mod too 
Ingredients:
2x 92mm fangrill
8x screws
2x HDD


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 15, 2008)

I just turned the old sub/amp box part of my old logitech x-530 speakers into a seperate sub.I dl'd the specs for the amp chip(a tda7377 if anyone is interested) and figured out the connections.It seems to work fine,there is no hum when its on and it kicks some bass.I believe its 25-30 watts going to the sub speaker.

The amp has two of these devices inside it,configured as so-

Device 1-






Device 2-






The sub is using the bridged output ala device 2


----------



## brickmonkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Well , here is what i've done on my comp as of now :-

My Config 

Intel Core2Duo E4500@ 2200 MHz OC'd to 3150 MHz - using a TRUE for cooling
2GB Team Xtreme A2 DDR 800 - Old Celeron mounted with rubberbands for cooling
XFX 8600GT 540/700/1188 - OC'd to 900/940/1986 - HR-05 SLI mounted with zip ties for cooling
Gigabyte GA-X38-DS5 motherboard
1x 250GB Seagate HDD
1x 500GB WD HDD
2 DVD ROm drives

Here is what i've done so far :- AS one of the pushpins on the HR-05 SLI broke, i had put it away for a while and was running the 8600GT on a stock, lapped HS.....idle temp were 49C and max anywhere between 87-92C (too hot)

Since i managed to crash to mobo's in 2 weeks, and i had nothing better to do, i decided to mount the HR-05-SLI on the 8600GT......zip ties are beautiful  . Had to wait another 2 days before i could check if my mod worked as i wanted or not....

before i go further, the max stable OC i could reach at this point was 725/900/1826 on the 8600GT and this was without any volt mod.

When i got the board, i was amazed at the drop in temps.....41C at idle and 61-62C when running 3Dmark or scanning for artifacts.... 

Looking at these temps, i finally though of doing the pencil mod for the 8600GT....the final results 900 core 940 memory 1986 shader  . 44C idle and 62-64C on load

Now i'm waiting for Solaris to help me through the mod of adding a VR  ..... wanna clock the core at atleast 1GHz

I will post all the present and past snapshots later tonight when i'm home


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 27, 2008)

Here's mine, well I made it, but it's in the gf's comp. When my old x1950 pro was on the outs and was overheating alot I needed a way to cool it. I then spotted a massive heatsinke above the videocard. So I grabbed a peice of cardboard traced the fan, then flipped it and traced inside cut the square out then the hole inside. Twisty tied the fan to the carboard colored the cardboard black so it didn't look so horrible like cardboard in a comp. Then grabbed a rubber band and attached it to the heatsink with a tab of cardboard I left sticking out a bit.

To this day it sits there, but is now above a 3870 











And yes cable management is setup horrid in that case, but I don't care to OC hers and I frequently use hers to test mine and other comps, so I just leave it that way


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 27, 2008)

Ha I love these kinda mods. I know ive done the same in the past. Keep them coming guys!


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 27, 2008)

brickmonkey said:


> Well , here is what i've done on my comp as of now :-
> 
> My Config
> 
> ...



That made me lol  Seriously, good ghetto modding there!


----------



## Nitro-Max (Dec 30, 2008)

lol that toilet roll cooler would look great with this rig


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 6, 2009)

On my old computer a used a link from a bicycle chain to secure the left side of my secondary hard drive. It worked very well


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 10, 2009)

I think this qualifies for a Ghetto Mod:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUTT8wdN_VA&feature=related


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 10, 2009)

I've screwed a fan from an OLD AMD 2200 heat sink onto my Asus HD4350 Graphics card 

dropped the temps the idle and load temps by 10 c!


----------



## aCeFr3aK (Jan 11, 2009)

Nitro-Max said:


> Post Your own or Found Ghetto / DIY style mods here
> 
> EXAMPLE : FOUND 3870X2



thats soo sickk


----------



## trickson (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is a real ghetto mod . 




The fan on the NB ChipSet is super glued on ! 




Hole just drilled out . 





Hacked out PCI slot metal strip to fit hose in !


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 11, 2009)

doesn't that say it all?


----------



## trickson (Jan 11, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> doesn't that say it all?



LOL NOW that has to win Ghetto mod of the year ! now if you put that in a shopping cart it would be the ultimate !


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 11, 2009)

Ha funny, the card board box mod. I think someone did a pc in a shoe box a while ago.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 11, 2009)

I've used black electricians tape to secure my mic onto my headset since the integrated one's on the way out.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 11, 2009)

Edit: I have have a 90mm case fan attached to my Graphics card, has taken the idle temp down to 26c


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 11, 2009)

So, I nudged my computer with my leg and heard a fan hitting something. Went to look and it was my Xig. fan hitting my sound card... Due to the weight of the cooler, it was bowing and the fan was hitting the card.. So, took the Soundcard out, placed it up top, and did this for the help sake of the card.






It's two styrofoam that cover the molex connectors of a extension cable...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 8, 2009)

looking at pics in my photobucket and i came across this It lowered temps by 10c 




also found this it's an Asus Chilly vent LUX on a voltmodded 7900GS@1.5v  the HSF is held on by zip ties  42c load 






overheating chipset? NO PROBLEM!!! my chipset was overheating when i was in a little overclocking contest on another forum so i had to take care of that.... it also took care of the ram cooling and gave the CPU more air


----------



## Elijah86 (Feb 17, 2009)

P2 heat sink for my HDD motor.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Feb 17, 2009)

ha is that really necessary?


----------



## Elijah86 (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes it is since there is no air flow in the CD rom cage. But it stays nice and cool. The main reason the heat sinks are on it is because its suspended in the air.


----------



## AUTOgod (Apr 16, 2009)

ooh! ooh! i have one! (2 actually):

at first, everything appears normal:






then you look closer at the chipset:




an old case fan, with the cover of a calculator and a cd case, stuck together with glue, and the help of a blowtorch and a screwdriver.

then you look behind the front panels:




a radiator stuck in with sticky pads and a 3.5" to 5.25" adapter.

not the most ghetto ive done, but still fairly ghetto


----------



## Retro* (Apr 19, 2009)

My ghetto-modded HR-03 GTX on my 280. The photo shows the Enzotech nb heatsink, which I had to file out the mounting holes a bit, bolted to the card. There is also a collection of various Enzotech and other brands of smaller heatsinks, depending on the clearance to the heatpipes, motherboard's northbridge cooler, etc., on the card's ram chips and vrm's.




Next shot (see the right side back corner of the card) shows the card installed with my patented (jk) "sag-eliminator" which is an old cathode ray tube I cut down to size and put some plastic washers under it for fine-tuning. It is kept in place by just resting on a bolt through an existing corner hole in the card and attached to the bottom of the case with the velcro pad that came with it. This allows for quick adjusting and removal of the card. I used three old Thermaltake low-profile copper sinks under the HR-05SLI NB cooler, to which is zip-strapped a slimline 80mm blue-glowie fan.




The two 120mm Skythe fans are simply secured to the heatsink with plastic zip-straps. I also cut a 120mm wire fan guard in half and bolted each half to the exposed halves of the fans to keep any stray sinks from dropping off into the fan blades and being launched back into the videocard or elsewhere


----------



## coodiggy (Apr 19, 2009)

That looks a little too pro! Zip ties and twisty tie wraps are for mounting Gheto celleron HSF ontop of a peltier ontop of GPU, without the bolts n stuff


----------



## Retro* (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks, coodiggy. I will remember that when I get the custom copper tube section, welded to my cut-out HR-03 base, back from the machine shop. And the shipment of Ln2 arrives


----------



## coodiggy (Apr 20, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## coodiggy (Apr 20, 2009)

*What's behind door number 2 *

My Simi Ghetto PC. There's another panel just like it on the other side


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 3, 2009)

Well I just got the "special" cooler from Sneeky! 











see, if I hook up my three wired fans, I can also get hand cooling while having my desk cooled! knocked about 4c off the top of the desk and my hands are quite "cool"


----------



## BrooksyX (Jun 3, 2009)

hand cooling LMFAO


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 3, 2009)

as you can tell from my other pictures.. i tend to take nice high speed pictures so you can't even see the fans moving! Man, this is gettin' my nipples hard! 
the cooling from the fans that is...


ROFLMMFAO


----------



## wojo (Jun 10, 2009)

Nitro-Max said:


> FOUND: Ramsinks
> 
> http://www.afrotechmods.com/ram4.JPG



How much do you want for a set of  those heat sinks for I could use a few?


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 23, 2009)

getto cooled 3850 with gx810. 120mm fan pushes air in and radial fan pushes it out. lowered idle temps to 35C idle and 52C load  (both fans at 5V, inaudible)


----------



## coodiggy (Jun 24, 2009)

that's more like it  is that a solid copper fan support


----------



## hotwaterwizard (Jul 18, 2009)

tigger said:


> I just turned the old sub/amp box part of my old logitech x-530 speakers into a seperate sub.I dl'd the specs for the amp chip(a tda7377 if anyone is interested) and figured out the connections.It seems to work fine,there is no hum when its on and it kicks some bass.I believe its 25-30 watts going to the sub speaker.



I'm interested in the plug pinout for a Logitech x-230
My son bought the subwoofer section only at the GOODWILL store and it is useless without wires.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 20, 2009)

I promised it a week ago! my rookie selfmade, somewhat sturdy wooden benchcase... i worked the whole week on it 3-4 hours a day, not so easy as it looks...it could be more beautiful, but its definetly practical!

the second apparatus is a self constructed res... i made it today... its not even dry... what do you think, will it work?


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice benchbox! The res is truly ghetto mod though, but I hope it withstands pressure testing


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 20, 2009)

@Velvet Wafer: 

I like it, I know its nothing fancy but once everything is install I think it will work. Ver nice ghetto mod


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 20, 2009)

isnt the res supposed to be nearly pressure free?? how much should i expect?

it will work, i constructed it with a dead mobo+psu for size measuring... i only worry about the grounding...


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 20, 2009)

Inside a closed loop you will always build up pressure in the res a bit. Mostly because air can be pressurized and your res will be the place in your loop with air in it.

Shouldn't be too much pressure but I'd test it first either way


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 20, 2009)

ah fuck, do you think a medium tight screw in+teflon tape+glue will hold the pressure?

end and back are mainly screwed in very tight... one had a small leak (during mouth pressure test ), so i used a little glue on the threads


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 20, 2009)

Just test it, I honestly can't predict it from this distance


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 20, 2009)

i hoped for self experiences themating major leakage with near component death


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 20, 2009)

Believe me, I would have shown that off if I did


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 20, 2009)

should i? wasnt even 2 weeks ago. my old res (thermaltake) blew, due to me pressing 2 hoses against each other on a piece of copper (cheap adapter). it blew exactly over my hds, and beneath my board (it is in the drive bay, and to the time it blew, its was lying, completly closed). luckily the swish hit nothing... the water simply ran trough hidden channels in my case... an emergency system, that, guess who, THERMALTAKE had invented... somehow ironic,isnt it? nevertheless, my running rig didnt even shut down, and nothing got damaged... but i was quite shocked


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 20, 2009)

That cost you a couple of years of your life I guess, especially in a running system!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 20, 2009)

it happened me 3 times in a row, twice with rig running, once with rig shut down, but powered... im a lot more careful with watercooling now...


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 20, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> it happened me 3 times in a row, twice with rig running, once with rig shut down, but powered... im a lot more careful with watercooling now...



Yet you make ghetto reservoirs


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 20, 2009)

i used a commercial one, i hope the selfbuilt is better....

*cough* puik nederwiet  i like your country, definetly


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 20, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> So, I nudged my computer with my leg and heard a fan hitting something. Went to look and it was my Xig. fan hitting my sound card... Due to the weight of the cooler, it was bowing and the fan was hitting the card.. So, took the Soundcard out, placed it up top, and did this for the help sake of the card.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090111/DSCN0830.jpg
> 
> It's two styrofoam that cover the molex connectors of a extension cable...



that card looks like its gonna snap


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 27, 2009)

dont buy a crappy logitech headset for 35 bucks. the wiring went shitty after 4 months. so i ghetto modded my old senheisser headphones and plantronics standmic. i ripped the mic stick out of the stand and used good old fashioned ducttape. it sounds great!!!!


----------



## d3fct (Sep 27, 2009)

nice gotta love the duct tape, heres a ghetto mod of my own 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=103261


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 28, 2009)

d3fct said:


> nice gotta love the duct tape, heres a ghetto mod of my own
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=103261



You soldered it? What happened to just tying wires together...:shadedshu


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 11, 2009)

Due to demand to see pics or it didnt happen, here they are.

Short story was a friend of my GF has a 2 year old son...blah blah blah, he knocked it off a table. It tweaked the HDD and broke a hinge. I then got this for free for helping her find a new lappy and clean it up for her.

SO I ordered a drive for $60 and did this to solve the broken hinge on the cheap...


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 11, 2009)

well played, amigo.  Super-hingin' action!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 11, 2009)

wtf are those machine screws?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 11, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> wtf are those machine screws?



iirc some old mobo screws from some case along the way, found em in my "cup-o-screws".


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 11, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Due to demand to see pics or it didnt happen, here they are.
> 
> Short story was a friend of my GF has a 2 year old son...blah blah blah, he knocked it off a table. It tweaked the HDD and broke a hinge. I then got this for free for helping her find a new lappy and clean it up for her.
> 
> ...



Nice utilization of the DB15 VGA port there.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 11, 2009)

Good eyes

The part that broke was some sore of shit metal, so I sat and pondered till i came up with that


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 11, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Nice utilization of the DB15 VGA port there.



Wow your right!

Very clever mod you have there peet.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 11, 2009)

Great Mod man.  


 But your forgetting one thing... Gotta now throw in your cooling mod for your P55 set up!!!!


----------



## AsRock (Nov 14, 2009)

4890 3rd party cooler mod. I was going to add a larger VRM heatsink + ram cooler but seems like the stock plate does a good enough job of it anyways.  Thats why there is some fins missing as it was on a HIS H487FN1GP before and the heatsink used to fit in that gap.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 14, 2009)

*cough* nice work *cough cough*

I assume its out for cleaning too?


----------



## AsRock (Nov 14, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> *cough* nice work *cough cough*
> 
> I assume its out for cleaning too?



It's not that bad taken 4 months to get that bad.  It's just the camera it picks up on completely every thing lol.

Although  would not mind taking the whole system apart to redo every thing again as all sata cables have been moved and other things added since i put the system together. But been thinking about respraying it too and not had th time and now he colder weather is coming and to do a good job respraying a case takes 2 weeks+.

Dam sata cables ( 6 in total ) seemed like they were to long and was coursing raid issues so had to replace most of them with shorter ones but don't fit like the others did .


----------



## zithe (Nov 14, 2009)

I had to get mine in order to get free shipping on my monitor. When the phone rings, I tend to throw my headphones across the room. These are the first to actually be damaged by them. (Speaker came loose) The other ones aren't dead. I didn't like the way they sounded lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 14, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> dont buy a crappy logitech headset for 35 bucks. the wiring went shitty after 4 months. so i ghetto modded my old senheisser headphones and plantronics standmic. i ripped the mic stick out of the stand and used good old fashioned ducttape. it sounds great!!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090927/SDC10667.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090927/SDC10670.jpg



 Their Grado's, not Sennheiers... 

Nice mod, non the less


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 14, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Their Grado's, not Sennheiers...
> 
> Nice mod, non the less



oh yea.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 28, 2009)

lolz, made a mod today cause i needed another cooler than the stock cooler on my pII 965:-D

så i had an old lga775 cooler, some rubber feets, a 120mm fan, and took the mounting clip from the stock cooler.

shitty pics




















enjoy:-D


----------



## d3fct (Dec 19, 2009)

well i got a new waterblock for one of my 280 gtx's, and i almost had enough parts to put it on a loop to test it out just missing a resevoir. 

  So quick thinking i went outside to my truck and got a drill and a 1/2 inch drill bit, came back in the house and on my way thru the kitchen made a stop and got me a nice little tuperware type dish with lid. 

  I drilled 2 holes in the top and just pushed the tubes in untill they were about 1/4 inch from the bottom of the dish. works really well, great fit and best of all no leaks on the new waterblock, knock on wood.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 19, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lolz, made a mod today cause i needed another cooler than the stock cooler on my pII 965:-D
> 
> så i had an old lga775 cooler, some rubber feets, a 120mm fan, and took the mounting clip from the stock cooler.
> 
> ...



selfbuilt benchcases seem to be trendy now
i got an evga sticker, an AC sticker and a Intel core quad sticker on mine


----------



## Clouds4brains (Dec 20, 2009)

I ripped the dvd bays out and added 2 extra xigmatek 140mm fans, because i ripped the bays out i was left with a shelf on top of the hdd bay, lol and what do we use shelfs for?? Ornaments lol.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> selfbuilt benchcases seem to be trendy now
> i got an evga sticker, an AC sticker and a Intel core quad sticker on mine



yeah why pay 100$ or more if i can make one for 10haha

and then you get it just the way you want it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 20, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah why pay 100$ or more if i can make one for 10haha
> 
> and then you get it just the way you want it



it just takes a load of time, if you have to work with scrap metal,crap tools,partly damaged,or very old, and low quality scrapwood,like me. all my cases are built out of junk

but they were for free, and i made them on my work, so i even got paid for it

i even have a new one, which i still have to picture. its an mATX benchcase


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2009)

post it in my new clubhouse if you want to dude  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=110919


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 20, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> post it in my new clubhouse if you want to dude  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=110919



done.


----------



## ehume (Dec 26, 2009)

I have an AC Freezer Pro 7. Does that extra fan you put in there result in lower CPU temps?

And how have you mounted it?


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## El_Mayo (Dec 26, 2009)

cut up wire from an old 60mm fan and tied a 120mm fan to the CD Bay


----------



## d3fct (Dec 27, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v311/mopatop/DSCF1015.jpg?t=1261827322



wtf is that thing, or should i ask what does it do. it clearly looks like an lcd screen, is that for temp monitoring or what?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 27, 2009)

d3fct said:


> wtf is that thing, or should i ask what does it do. it clearly looks like an lcd screen, is that for temp monitoring or what?



looks like a selfbuilt fan controller, with sensor input


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 27, 2009)

My case is to thin to fit the controller in the right place, also having it away lets me mount a push fan : ]

I could of extended the wires and kept the controller in its stock housing but I didn't want to void the waranty, so just dismantled it and stuck it to my PSU 

( only place wires would stretch too)


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 27, 2009)

You know guys I'm not seeing enough duct tape. This thread needs more duct tape.


----------



## El_Mayo (Dec 27, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> You know guys I'm not seeing enough duct tape. This thread needs more duct tape.



 i'm more of a cable tie person


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 16, 2010)

well my pc sometimes overheat


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> well my pc sometimes overheat http://img.techpowerup.org/100116/2db0ax1.jpg



if only i could somehow put that into a sig...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 16, 2010)

its the new Ultra Cool 1rpm fan:-D

fits into every casemod


----------



## arroyo (Jan 16, 2010)

This is the first step into brand new overclocking era. Stop putting fans into cases...put your computer stuff into fan!

(FIH) The Don ... you are OC fashion dictator. Brilliant!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 17, 2010)

i know i know, 

no worries about airflow anymore i guess:-D


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> well my pc sometimes overheat http://img.techpowerup.org/100116/2db0ax1.jpg





I would love to put a huge rad behind that


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 17, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I would love to put a huge rad behind that



haha  take one from a semi truck

that should do it


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> haha  take one from a semi truck
> 
> that should do it



I plan on doing a set up involving just that ... maybe in 6 months time when I've got the parts heh.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 17, 2010)

sounds interesting

you better post pics


----------



## Nitro-Max (Jan 17, 2010)

ehume said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1346/__7.jpg
> 
> I have an AC Freezer Pro 7. Does that extra fan you put in there result in lower CPU temps?
> 
> And how have you mounted it?



Its basically 2 fans i have gutted i cut the fan parts out and used the outer shells to make a extension tunnel.They are held together wth normal fan screws and wrapped in black electrical tape to keep them more air tight.
Then i mounted a working 3rd fan to bring it closer to the heatsink this moves hot air alot more efficiently and faster. 

The idea and the method is pretty simple but it works the fan i used is variable speed and on full if needed does bring down cpu temps quite fast due to the distance from the heatsink.


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Jan 19, 2010)

its an HD4650 512MB(128 bit)  

with a cropped Intel q8200 heatsink...  then I double sticky taped a slow moving 80mm fan to it... it is nearly silent and maxes out at 45C under full load (using ATI tool)


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ha ha love it !

Makes me not want to post my paper clip trick now XD


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Jan 19, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Ha ha love it !
> 
> Makes me not want to post my paper clip trick now XD



paper clip?


----------



## KieX (Jan 23, 2010)

Wanted to remove unused firewire/audio cables from my case front panel to help with cable management by not being there. But then found the USB connector would come off with the slightest pull.

Solution: Zip tie and a cut-up to size PCI bay cover to stop it. No unplugging however hard you yank it now


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Well the fiancees case has had a busted up front for a while, hinges snapped off and it no longer wanted to stay clipped shut either. Finally got bored enough to rig up a fix for the cheap case, the inspiration to fix it.... zip ties 











Now it has a solid hinge, and some nice bolts and a rubberband to keep the door shut, lol. Case has had a rough life as you can see.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thought i would post my ghetto watercooling setup


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 29, 2010)

That is pretty ghetto  Why not move the pump/res in front of the PSU and hang the rad off the back 120mm fan spot then run the lines through a empty PCI slot?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 29, 2010)

i just sold that res so you should see my new ghetto mod in the "Your PC ATM" section


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 31, 2010)

Modded a 120mm fan to suck air in the front of my crappy case. 











Sucks in a ton of air and doesn't look to shabby.

Also rigged up a small 60mm fan to where the floppy drive use to be, as well as a old CPU fan on my GPU's heat sink.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2010)

not bad for a ghetto mod. Replace that stock heatsink. Seeing stock CPU heatsinks drive me crazy


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 31, 2010)

It's on the list. Sadly my list keeps getting bigger and bigger these days.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 16, 2010)

As some of you may know the front mounting holes on the Casecom 6788 are awkward and only support 20mm thick fans.
so i had to cable tie, blu tak and tape down (bandage tape!!!) my 25mm thick xilence red wing 120mm


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 18, 2010)

Well, I got tired of being poked all the time from the fan in the front.... SO I got to redoing it's mount and ended up managing cables too. Also mounted a bigger fan on my GPU'c heatsink.  















(This larger fan lowered my GPU's temp from 40-45c idle, to 35-36C idle. )


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 18, 2010)

What about cars? Does PVC piping and a DIY manifold count? 6psi baby!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 18, 2010)

cutsom turbo upgrade ftw man


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 18, 2010)

Lazzer408 said:


> What about cars? Does PVC piping and a DIY manifold count? 6psi baby!
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33400&stc=1&d=1266471409



PVC?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 18, 2010)

ye with wome pvc glue, nothen can take that shit apart haha


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 18, 2010)

Except heat and eventual degradation. How much heat can that PVC handle?


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 18, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Except heat and eventual degradation. How much heat can that PVC handle?



Enough to school some Civics. 

EDIT - It lasted all summer. Eventually the pipes started to crush at the clamps.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 18, 2010)

Lazzer408 said:


> What about cars? Does PVC piping and a DIY manifold count? 6psi baby!
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33400&stc=1&d=1266471409
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33401&stc=1&d=1266471448



i see no cable ties in there man, not true ghetto without em


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Feb 18, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> i see no cable ties in there man, not true ghetto without em



QFT!


----------



## burebista (Feb 18, 2010)

Way back in time I've made myself a ghetto mod to my case/airflow looking for silence.
There are some pictures if Google translate fails.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 18, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> i see no cable ties in there man, not true ghetto without em



Pick a color.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 18, 2010)

Lazzer408 said:


> Pick a color.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33450&stc=1&d=1266510100



haha you win, on a slightly different note, there seems to be much 'more' under your hood then mine. I mean ive got a citroen zara but until just now i thought the mouse in a wheel was how it worked?


----------



## Necrofire (Feb 19, 2010)

Jesus I thought I was bad, here's one of my entries:





That's ethernet wire if you couldn't tell.

Notice the bracket's reduced size here:





BTW, this is for sale right now. It needs the home of someone like the people in this thread 
check my [FS] thread


----------



## 99vw (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice Nissan, looks to be a ka24de? Nice job on the manifold as well.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 21, 2010)

99vw said:


> Nice Nissan, looks to be a ka24de?


----------



## 99vw (Feb 21, 2010)

Lazzer408 said:


>



Ahhhhh sorry dude at first glance it looked like a 240sx engine bay. Miata? Or should I just stop guessing and ask? I don't want you to come kill me in my sleep.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 21, 2010)

99vw said:


> Miata?



We have a winner!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 21, 2010)

miatas are win love those cars i really want one to work on.

for peet

"mai tai"


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2010)

I seen a miata with a 302 5.0L Ford V-8 at a local car show. it was a beast


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok this is twice now I've inadvertently hijacked a thread with car talk (including my own thread). 

Shooosh before the mods gets after me!


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 21, 2010)

Lazzer408 said:


> Ok this is twice now I've inadvertently hijacked a thread with car talk (including my own thread).
> 
> Shooosh before the mods gets after me!



If I don't see some duct tape or zip ties I'm unsubscribing!


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 21, 2010)

Hmmm, I guess pulling at an hdd cage with pliers till a 5970 graphics card fits in..... is ghetto enough? 






The final result, still hadn't yet inserted the sound card:






Still to do some wire management...


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 21, 2010)

This has to be one of my fav threads. Love the mods.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 21, 2010)

well i wanted to repace the lame old fan in my lame old no brand psu (i no but i crnt afford a named brand psu so i thought better cooling will help stop it frying my rig), but realise that the fan inside has a two pin socket where the fan i wish to use has three. So first i splice the connector from the old fan to the new, build it all again just to find out the fan aint gettin enough juice to run at any decent speed. So i splice the original connectors back on, run the cable from a hole in the side of the psu and hook the fan for my psu upto a molex connector from the psu  sorted








that wire if you can make it out is to controll the speed of the fan 

edit: jesus i never realise how bad ive bent my psu housing... oh well


----------



## KieX (Feb 21, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Hmmm, I guess pulling at an hdd cage with pliers till a 5970 graphics card fits in..... is ghetto enough?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100221/mymod.jpg
> 
> ...



That made me laugh! Such a simple solution


----------



## i43 (Mar 2, 2010)

Some of my approx~2 year back   ‘Ghetto mods’ on Antec P182  presumable side fan  and NF8800Ultra outblow ‘’nozzle’’  

First I tried to create some kind of  ‘’ blast (blow) exhaust nozzle’’ for 8800Ultra video card - to get HOT AIR as much as possible out of antec P182 case!  
Idea was   -  to redirect airflow out of the case directly out of the box - through rear (chassis slot) openings.
Just trying to avoid  spreading hot air  all around the case internal 
















Btw it worked - if recall correct - I got ~5 degrees difference already
cut it out from  a plastic (sandwich box) food container,  and taped on card (on open fins area on card) similar to:





Next , was planning an extra side fan for Antec P182  side panel, 
but to figure out and test the effectiveness and the right placement, Had to build this LOL :









_( This antec P182 is solid, silent case, but not any well ventilated, and internal cooling capacities are just poor - specially for OC and ‘’hot’’ hardware)
… and you maybe some remember GF 8800 series – what a heat it generated even on idle and on stock clocks  ( I had Ultra) 
Hope some of You .. maybe? familiar with Antec P182 …  will agree with me …  on this… _

Also some intake air filter improvement mod for (side panel) by cutting off extra ribs .. 
but this filter seems to be USELESS due its polyurethane foam sheet filtering material _too much resistance  _










For conclusion   -  in general -  this (supposed) extra side fan on Antec case – in  co-operation with the exhaust (blow) nozzle gave significant cooling improvements! 
But unfortunately  I never finish it, coze soon after, find other purpose for this machine (in office) 
downgraded (replaced) 8800 ‘hell-oven’  with 9600gt, downclocked  E8400 to 4050 and got just a solid and SILENT! office machine LOL


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 8, 2010)

Was watching modding guides on youtube today and had the urge to modify things. 

This happened.











Thanks to the way the case front is, it doesn't matter if I put mesh or anything in front of them, it's not like anyone can see it. 






My temps before....






My temps after....


----------



## ehume (Mar 8, 2010)

Your fans were running at lower rpm's, and still your temps went down. Good call.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, my fans RPMs fluctuate a bit. Not a big deal thou.


----------



## r9 (Mar 8, 2010)

i43 said:


> Some of my approx~2 year back   ‘Ghetto mods’ on Antec P182  presumable side fan  and NF8800Ultra outblow ‘’nozzle’’
> 
> First I tried to create some kind of  ‘’ blast (blow) exhaust nozzle’’ for 8800Ultra video card - to get HOT AIR as much as possible out of antec P182 case!
> Idea was   -  to redirect airflow out of the case directly out of the box - through rear (chassis slot) openings.
> ...



Nice job for the card added exaust.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Mar 8, 2010)

Am I late to the party? 

This is an old PC, one of my earliest works - long since replaced... I built it to prove a point to an ass who thought his silly little logitech system was sooo 1337... 

Those Old PUS's ran the Amplifiers that where under the table, sadly not visible. The Odd looking "L" shaped one came from an old old 286 I had many years ago. That in itself is Ghetto Modded, see home sprayed red fan 

Yes, a million years ago I was already modding my 286..


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 8, 2010)

That's something else Bazookajoe. One of a kind for sure.



Well, I went to try and see if I can get the cards cool enough..











came out like this








*dust added for realism*


It's knocked it, while changing the tim on the first card, down quite a bit. 



Final:


----------



## BazookaJoe (Mar 18, 2010)

In the Spirit of the Bump, I also bring some close ups of the front panel fan bracket I made. (Also very old)...

It was made from some decals that I got at an esoteric market stand, the fan grid from a scrapped Cooler Master HAC-V81 “XDream”, the backplate was thick plastic cover to a "Peterbilt" Truck master maintenance manual that I had cut up with a craft knife, and a random 8CM fan I got at a pc store.

It jammed in 2 CD-Rom Drive bays, and was for added airflow on my overclocked AMD Barton 2500+  

(Can be seen in use on a case in my previous "SUBS" picture)


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 19, 2010)

Not anything to fancy, just a 160GB laptop HDD rigged up into a normal HDD removable slot for my CM 690.











It's sturdy, and isn't going anywhere. You'd be surprised what you can do with two screws and a bit of thinking!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 19, 2010)

@Bazooka how do you have teh amps wires to he PSUs?


----------



## BazookaJoe (Mar 22, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @Bazooka how do you have the amps wires to he PSUs?



First of all, find one of these coming out of yer PSU, and cut it off.

The YELLOW line is 12v+ and either one of the BLACK lines are GND, and there's your power for the AMP (I am using CAR amp's)






Then, on this end of the PSU, connect the GREEN pin to one of the BLACK pins to make the PUS power up so you can run your amp - In the picture below I have used a paperclip.






You can also cut off all of those extra cables and connect a lamp switch to the green & black wires as an on/off switch, however I must warn that doing this WILL void any warranty on the device, and be downright dangerous.

If you are feeling even MORE dangerous, you can climb into the PSU and find one of the variable resistors / "pots" that regulates its output voltage and crank the 12V line up to about 13.8V for best results with your amp, but this is also quite dangerous , and is not necessary as 12V will power the amp almost perfectly. (NOT ALL PSU"S HAVE ONE OF THESE)


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 22, 2010)

What happens when you touch the paperclip while it's powered on?


----------



## BazookaJoe (Mar 22, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> What happens when you touch the paperclip while it's powered on?



Nothing - That's pretty harmless it's just a soft switch - virtually no voltage or current.

... that said, I would definitely refrain from LICKING the paperclip... but any accidental external contact should be quite safe.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 1, 2010)

Got bored today and put the Rexus NMB fan back in my case. Just some clever screw placement and removing two of the secondary faceplates.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 1, 2010)

BazookaJoe said:


> First of all, find one of these coming out of yer PSU, and cut it off.
> 
> The YELLOW line is 12v+ and either one of the BLACK lines are GND, and there's your power for the AMP (I am using CAR amp's)
> 
> ...



very very useful could have done with that a while ago cheers
edit could that be used if say a transformer in my amps blown?


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 1, 2010)

Radical_Edward: you can use two of the slot covers with the fan. Have it like that on the sister Xigmatek Midgard case.

That way you'll block very little of the fan and it's more securely in place. Need a little angle to it and the holes don't match 100%, but it goes there


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm going to be putting it lower down. also, I plan on installing a fan controller in the bottom slot.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 2, 2010)

Surfing on XS and found this:







That takes the cake


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 2, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Surfing on XS and found this:
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=84849&stc=1&d=1220906124
> 
> That takes the cake



Clever one..wonder if he/she(?) used TIM at the screew heads  As long as it works AND you dont have to put your hand down there...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 2, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Surfing on XS and found this:
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=84849&stc=1&d=1220906124
> 
> That takes the cake



redneck style!


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah the screws are a nice touch, unless you actually touch them


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice idea using screws to cool mosfets!


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Apr 2, 2010)

an intel graphics card ey what will they think of next 

did anyone notice the capacitor hanging off looks like it's been soldered sideways?


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 2, 2010)

I've seen pennies before, liked them better than the screws tbh. But this is good too


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I've seen pennies before, liked them better than the screws tbh. But this is good too




Pennies are to big, you can cool small mosfets this way 

For cheap XD

I'm going to try and find some copper screws  will be so much cheaper the real heatsinks


----------



## Taz100420 (Apr 2, 2010)

BazookaJoe said:


> First of all, find one of these coming out of yer PSU, and cut it off.
> 
> The YELLOW line is 12v+ and either one of the BLACK lines are GND, and there's your power for the AMP (I am using CAR amp's)
> 
> ...



You really dont have to cut the molex end off. Just get an old fan and cut the female end and take out the red and one black wire and plug the connector into the PSU and bare the end wires and screw them into the amp. But dont forget, the amp has to turn on too. You have to get another strip of wire and jump it from the B+ on the amp to the remote. When ever you switch on on the PSU, the amp also turns on 

EDIT: I also recommend that you take the pins out of the molex end you are making and put just a bit bigger gauge of wire in. Nothing real huge just a bit.


----------



## ehume (Apr 2, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I plan on installing a fan controller in the bottom slot.



I've ditched all of mine. They make a good fan sound bad.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 2, 2010)

I'd figured I'd give one a shot. If I don't like It I can always get rid of it.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 2, 2010)

ehume said:


> I've ditched all of mine. They make a good fan sound bad.





Radical_Edward said:


> I'd figured I'd give one a shot. If I don't like It I can always get rid of it.



if you get a high quality fan controller, that can handle stronger fans, everything will work like it should. just dont get a cheap one, these things tend to produce fan noise when you lower the speed too low... that already can be after 60%

sunbeam and lamptron should make pretty good fan controllers, tho they are not cheap


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 3, 2010)

Eh, I was looking at a Zalman one, but after some thought I realized the only reason I wanted one was because of my current CPU cooler. (Being replaced by a Zalman Next Friday hopefully.) 

As I already planned on replacing the Rexus NMB fan, it being loud isn't an issue. 

Speaking of the NMB fan, I took OnBoard's advice and mounted the fan using three screws. So I won't worry about it later.


----------



## ehume (Apr 3, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> if you get a high quality fan controller, that can handle stronger fans, everything will work like it should. just dont get a cheap one, these things tend to produce fan noise when you lower the speed too low... that already can be after 60%
> 
> sunbeam and lamptron should make pretty good fan controllers, tho they are not cheap



Quality fan controllers  =/= slot fan controllers.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 3, 2010)

made a ghetto mod myself today!
i pimped this old 400w generic PSU with a second 2000rpm temp sensor controlled fan.. it had a slight grinding sound before, which currently isnt recognizable anymore
PSU has also improved regarding load-stability and output voltage, and its cool to the touch too!


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 3, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Speaking of the NMB fan, I took OnBoard's advice and mounted the fan using three screws. So I won't worry about it later.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/a6590363.jpg
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/8e1491ef.jpg



You can use 4 if you use the other covers without the 3.5" place. That if you still have them around somewhere  But that's good too, not going out anywhere soon.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 3, 2010)

I have them. But I was going to wait to do such when the NMB's replacement fan gets here.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 9, 2010)

had problems with a Linksys Wireless USB adapter so i took it apart and stuck some stables on the hottest parts and what do you know... It hasn't given me a problem since


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 9, 2010)

Staples pwnage!


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 9, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> had problems with a Linksys Wireless USB adapter so i took it apart and stuck some stables on the hottest parts and what do you know... It hasn't given me a problem since
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100409/0408002304.jpg



That is so epic!  Although why not add a 80mm fan?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 9, 2010)

That's awesome p_o_s!


----------



## d3fct (Apr 9, 2010)

lol, linksys got pwned by staples...


----------



## DaveK (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh man that intel cooler is awesome lol, wonder what temps he got


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 9, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> That is so epic!  Although why not add a 80mm fan?



a 80mm fan is bigger then the adapter is its self I was thinking about putting a 40mm fan into it and run it at 5v along with the staples but i couldn't find the fan or a way to cut the plastic case.


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> well my pc sometimes overheat http://img.techpowerup.org/100116/2db0ax1.jpg



Im surprised it dont blow the case off the desk lmao


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 13, 2010)

here is something dug out of my photobucket
had a chipset problem...It was a Nforce and kept over heating


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here is something dug out of my photobucket
> had a chipset problem...It was a Nforce and kept over heating
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/S5030403-1.jpg



at least it stays cool i gues


----------



## D007 (Apr 13, 2010)

Dang I need a camera..lol. Took the main fan of my macs thermo cooler because it was weak.
Placed a Antec fan in it's place but at the rear, sucking air out from the back. 
Wedged it into place with the macs metal frame.
Then took a pci fan cooler with 2 fans and laid it vertical in the front of the macs. Folded the metal casing from the macs around the fan to hold it in place. so now it pushes air across my memory, my cpu and my gpu. Looks neat too.


----------



## douglatins (Apr 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here is something dug out of my photobucket
> had a chipset problem...It was a Nforce and kept over heating
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/S5030403-1.jpg


----------



## D007 (Apr 13, 2010)

douglatins said:


> http://hackedgadgets.com/wp-content/2/_huge_fan_cooled_case_mod_3.jpg



That's a joke right? lol..
Hellooo electric bill.


----------



## DaveK (Apr 13, 2010)

lol awesome, I bet everything runs nice and cool. I bet there's barely any dust too


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 14, 2010)

I bet it gets dusty as hell as it pushes all the air in lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 14, 2010)

douglatins said:


> http://hackedgadgets.com/wp-content/2/_huge_fan_cooled_case_mod_3.jpg



I wanted to try that myself but with 120mm fans but i never got the funds to get my hands on the fans to do it..


----------



## sbt01 (Apr 15, 2010)

my case


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 15, 2010)

^^ hahaa


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 24, 2010)

Painted the drive cages black 
I'm terrible with a paintbrush (that's why I posted in ghetto mods), but fortunately the paint-defects don't really show through the perspex 


Before:






After one coat:






Second coat (not yet dry):
(No I didn't use any blue paint, that's my cellphone messing up)






With the side-window on. While I was at it I decorated my ram modules with banana leaves... 






Close-up:






Put in place:


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 24, 2010)

I superglued some rows of unused staples together to make a heatsink at work the other day.  It worked friggin great!!

Made me think of this club .

Edit... a bit like what POS posted actually haha.


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 24, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> I superglued some rows of unused staples together to make a heatsink at work the other day.  It worked friggin great!!
> 
> Made me think of this club .
> 
> Edit... a bit like what POS posted actually haha.



I thought that was pretty crazy


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 24, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Painted the drive cages black
> 
> Before:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100424/P1020_24-04-10.jpg
> ...



Wouldn't you rather have the Zalman blow to the rear and not inside the PSU?
You can fit the mount thing trought the pipes and have it face the "right way" (used to have one of those) 

Nice sticker collection on the second picture. I have a big collection of those but haven't come up where to put them. Computer desk might be an option, as it's not a moving part, like cases have been


----------



## theJesus (Apr 24, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Painted the drive cages black
> I'm terrible with a paintbrush (that's why I posted in ghetto mods), but fortunately the paint-defects don't really show through the perspex


wait, you painted it with a paint brush instead of spray paint or something?  that's totally something I would do 

It doesn't look bad through the window though, which is all that really matters for lans and shit, so good job.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 24, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Wouldn't you rather have the Zalman blow to the rear and not inside the PSU?



I did have it that way before. But for some weird reason as it is now it reduces my cpu load temperatures by 2 or 3 degrees.  Must have got something to do with the positioning of the side and rear fans I guess?



OnBoard said:


> Nice sticker collection on the second picture. I have a big collection of those but haven't come up where to put them. Computer desk might be an option, as it's not a moving part, like cases have been



I still have the 8600GTS sticker there 
I'm looking to get an ATI sticker (if they exist a 5970 one) hmmm I tried ebay but with shipping it'd be like $6 for a sticker lol.



theJesus said:


> wait, you painted it with a paint brush instead of spray paint or something?  that's totally something I would do
> 
> It doesn't look bad through the window though, which is all that really matters for lans and shit, so good job.



Lol yes it's with a small paintbrush. I didn't use strokes but 'sponged' the brush to get a textured mat effect. Now that it's dry and mat it doesn't look bad at all 
The actual paint I used helped me a lot, because it's thick and doesn't dribble...

I import automotive paint products myself, in the right hands a modder would have a feast with all the products and colours. I could have used automotive 2k paint but in my hands it'd drip and I'd shoot spots of paint all over when doing a curve with the bristles of the paintbrush. (Which is sad considering that I know all the _theory_ how to finish a car from bare-metal...)

So I just used a random mat thick strong primer which use is not really to paint the insides of pc cases (and I didn't dilute it)







> "Zinc chromate-lead FREE anticorrosive primer with a high zinc content. Suitable for Spot and Mig Welding with excellent metal protection. Can be applied with a brush, roller or spray gun (1,4 - 1,8 mm nozzle diameter). Applied at a maximum thickness of 10-20 µ m, (0,4 – 0,8 mils). It can be diluted 25-30% with nitro thinner (reducer) BODY ECO THINN."



I think years will pass before this hdd cage shows any signs of corrosion


----------



## theJesus (Apr 24, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> I did have it that way before. But for some weird reason as it is now it reduces my cpu load temperatures by 2 or 3 degrees.  Must have got something to do with the positioning of the side and rear fans I guess?


I've actually seen that cooler and a lot of others oriented like that quite often.  I think it has something to do with helping the airflow to be more of upward current or something, idk.  I remember reading a test about fan positioning where a guy tried all sorts of configs and actually got some of the best results with nothing but a top or rear exhaust, believe it or not.


Black Panther said:


> Lol yes it's with a small paintbrush. I didn't use strokes but 'sponged' the brush to get a textured mat effect. Now that it's dry and mat it doesn't look bad at all
> The actual paint I used helped me a lot, because it's thick and doesn't dribble...
> 
> I import automotive paint products myself, in the right hands a modder would have a feast with all the products and colours. I could have used automotive 2k paint but in my hands it'd drip and I'd shoot spots of paint all over when doing a curve with the bristles of the paintbrush. (Which is sad considering that I know all the _theory_ how to finish a car from bare-metal...)
> ...


LOL that's totally awesome.  I probably would've been really ghetto and grabbed the cheapest shit from a craft store or just steal some paint (like the kind you paint a picture with) from my mom and be like a kid painting something they made in art class.

Of course, that would only be after trying to use a sharpie and realizing how crappy that looks.


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 24, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> I did have it that way before. But for some weird reason as it is now it reduces my cpu load temperatures by 2 or 3 degrees.  Must have got something to do with the positioning of the side and rear fans I guess?



Ah, if it's cooler that way then it's cool 

Fans might have something to do with it. You can fit a 120mm in the rear too (had same insides on previous case). Goes between the 80mm fans and worked fine.



theJesus said:


> I've actually seen that cooler and a lot of others oriented like that quite often.  I think it has something to do with helping the airflow to be more of upward current or something, idk.  I remember reading a test about fan positioning where a guy tried all sorts of configs and actually got some of the best results with nothing but a top or rear exhaust, believe it or not.



Yep, I used to have a rear fan just behind the cooler and it was sort of a wind tunnel. Underpressure is the coolest version, but also sucks the most dust in, hence I prefer it even.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 24, 2010)

Over-pressure is great for keeping dust out since then air is escaping from all the little tiny openings everywhere instead of being sucked in.  Not good for temps though.

I just wish there wasn't so much pressure on my fucking stomach right now.  Not like gas, but likes it's being stretched out or something, I'm gonna go curl up in a ball now.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 24, 2010)

theJesus said:


> Over-pressure is great for keeping dust out since then air is escaping from all the little tiny openings everywhere instead of being sucked in.  Not good for temps though.
> 
> I just wish there wasn't so much pressure on my fucking stomach right now.  Not like gas, but likes it's being stretched out or something, I'm gonna go curl up in a ball now.



take a poop


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 24, 2010)

theJesus said:


> Over-pressure is great for keeping dust out since then air is escaping from all the little tiny openings everywhere instead of being sucked in.  Not good for temps though.
> 
> I just wish there wasn't so much pressure on my fucking stomach right now.  Not like gas, but likes it's being stretched out or something, I'm gonna go curl up in a ball now.



you dont drink much alcohol do you? or eat vast amounts of fat food?


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> take a poop



 that just made my day


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 24, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> that just made my day



+1


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> take a poop



rofl 

I think I'm hooked now.
I'm seeing the inside-backside of the case in grey now, and wondering how much better it'd look in black.....
And the bottom is grey - it'd look much nicer in black 

I think I'll be busy with my thick paint and tiny paintbrush next weekend!


----------



## theJesus (Apr 25, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> take a poop


 it's not that kinda pain


Velvet Wafer said:


> you dont drink much alcohol do you? or eat vast amounts of fat food?


no alcohol, normal eating habits.


Black Panther said:


> rofl
> 
> I think I'm hooked now.
> I'm seeing the inside-backside of the case in grey now, and wondering how much better it'd look in black.....
> ...


I think I want to take everything out of my case and just dump a bucket of paint all over it.  How's that for ghetto?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 27, 2010)

Added a fan grill because I could/it looks cool, kind of ghetto I guess...


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 27, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Added a fan grill because I could/it looks cool, kind of ghetto I guess...
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/39961813.jpg
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/12573366.jpg



Thats actually a really really good idea.  not ghetto at all.  sorry


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 27, 2010)

But it looks good! Plus it keeps things from meeting Mr. fan blade. Which is important for me. 

Plus, why pay for a 3 in 4 bay converter thing from cooler master when I can use a fan and grill with four screws?


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 27, 2010)

More ghetto stuff 

I made my own sticker for the side-panel where there isn't the perspex.

Basically I found this image, traced it lightly by placing a piece of paper on the monitor .
Then I cut out the stencil out of glitter-gold adhesive I found lying around in a drawer.

The first photo below shows the quality of the paper used but the flash interferes. The second photo shows the image better but somewhat dull without the flash.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 27, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Added a fan grill because I could/it looks cool, kind of ghetto I guess...
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/39961813.jpg
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/12573366.jpg



haha totally did that on my old cm690


----------



## theJesus (Apr 27, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> More ghetto stuff
> 
> I made my own sticker for the side-panel where there isn't the perspex.
> 
> ...


Nice!  I love that you traced it straight off the monitor instead of printing it 

To deal with the flash issue, you could try to place another light to reflect off the paper instead.  That way, you can manipulate and minimize possible bright spots since it won't be reflected straight back at the lens.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 27, 2010)

theJesus said:


> Nice!  I love that you traced it straight off the monitor instead of printing it
> 
> To deal with the flash issue, you could try to place another light to reflect off the paper instead.  That way, you can manipulate and minimize possible bright spots since it won't be reflected straight back at the lens.




No working printer in the house atm, and didn't have the patience to wait to print it tomorrow at my office 

Thanks for the flash tip.


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 27, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Thanks for the flash tip.



Little bling never hurts  Turned out quite nice, glue and glitter would have been more ghetto  Another flash tip, this assuming you have optical zoom in the camera. Go further away and zoom in the picture, flash doesn't bounce back nearly as much.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 28, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Little bling never hurts  Turned out quite nice, glue and glitter would have been more ghetto  Another flash tip, this assuming you have optical zoom in the camera. Go further away and zoom in the picture, flash doesn't bounce back nearly as much.


Good tip, I didn't think about that since my optical zoom sucks ass (it's a P 'n' S )

I need to get off my ass and take some pictures, maybe tomorrow if the tripod gets here ($9 shipped ).  I've done some seriously ghetto modding, especially right after I first built my PC and had no tools beyond a couple screwdrivers, scissors, wire-cutters, duck-tape, exacto-knife, etc.  Sooo happy I have nice power tools and such now.

I'll try and scrounge up some old pictures of before I fixed my worse modding attempts, but they'll be shit quality since I didn't have my own camera, let alone know what "macro" was


----------



## ehume (Apr 28, 2010)

Why bother with flash? It generally looks nasty. Instead, break out your tripod. Then set your camera to shutter timer/delay. Push  the shutter then get away from it. The timer will allow the vibration from your handling it to die down. The tripod will allow a long exposure so that you won't need a flash. Looks much nicer.


----------



## Whilhelm (Apr 29, 2010)

Does this count?


----------



## theJesus (Apr 29, 2010)

What in the world _is_ all that? 

EDIT:  I believe I have that exact PSU. 


ehume said:


> Why bother with flash? It generally looks nasty. Instead, break out your tripod. Then set your camera to shutter timer/delay. Push  the shutter then get away from it. The timer will allow the vibration from your handling it to die down. The tripod will allow a long exposure so that you won't need a flash. Looks much nicer.


If you're talking to me, you didn't read much of my post(s).


----------



## King Wookie (Apr 29, 2010)

ehume said:


> Why bother with flash? It generally looks nasty. Instead, break out your tripod. Then set your camera to shutter timer/delay. Push  the shutter then get away from it. The timer will allow the vibration from your handling it to die down. The tripod will allow a long exposure so that you won't need a flash. Looks much nicer.



Valid technique. However with the right flash you can bounce it, thus creating a much softer less directional light. Just need a separate flash with a head that is movable. See my example. The harsh light on the side was the working light. The flash was bounced off the back wall.

But long exposure on a tripod is works well.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 29, 2010)

I can't use a separate flash (PnS), so I always use lowest ISO (80) and a timer and find somewhere stable to put the camera.  If I want to get fancy, I use a draped sheet or 3 large pieces of cardboard (prefer sheet, but not always convenient) for backdrop.  If I want fancy lighting, then I use various lamps with DIY wax-paper diffusers and cardboard gobo's.  White cardboard for bouncing if a good wall isn't available.

edit: only started messing with backdrops and lighting (aside from avoiding flash) recently though.


----------



## mibu (Apr 30, 2010)

不错~


----------



## theJesus (Apr 30, 2010)

what?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 30, 2010)

it means yes or no complex kinda thingie from what translate can tell me


----------



## theJesus (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh.  Well then, in that case:  What?


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 30, 2010)

Whilhelm said:


> Does this count?
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35261&stc=1&d=1272522066



Uhhh... well... the pipes and pump is there. What's missing is the exotic fish-tank on top of it all 

jk, I love it!

About that sticker, I wasn't very eager to get tripods and experiment with shutter speeds and that stuff so I just took another pic from a different angle with my cellphone . It looks better.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 30, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> About that sticker, I wasn't very eager to get tripods and experiment with shutter speeds and that stuff so I just took another pic from a different angle with my cellphone . It looks better.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100430/P1738[01]_30-04-10.jpg


The sticker does look better in that pic.  But no experimentation would have been necessary with a regular cam.  Just put on tripod or box, etc.  Turn ISO / shutter speed waaay down and flash off.  Shine a light on the sticker at an angle so you can see how the light reflects, but without it reflecting in the lens.  Very quick and easy


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 30, 2010)

hey wilhelm nice radiator


----------



## n-ster (May 11, 2010)

I had a broken dell laptop (screen was dead) So I took out the screen! but wait? Wheree do I put my wifi antennas? look what I did when I received my band new B233HU screen and Rapoo V8! 

This will hold me off until I receive the rest of my parts lol


----------



## theJesus (May 12, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I had a broken dell laptop (screen was dead) So I took out the screen! but wait? Wheree do I put my wifi antennas? look what I did when I received my band new B233HU screen and Rapoo V8!
> 
> This will hold me off until I receive the rest of my parts lol
> 
> ...


LOL, I've been thinking of doing the same exact thing with the ancient dell I've got laying around


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 12, 2010)

thats a nice SFF rig you got there


----------



## King Wookie (May 12, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I had a broken dell laptop (screen was dead) So I took out the screen! but wait? Wheree do I put my wifi antennas? look what I did when I received my band new B233HU screen and Rapoo V8!
> 
> This will hold me off until I receive the rest of my parts lol
> 
> ...



Ah. I have a friend's laptop here with the same issue. Tried to use an external monitor, but couldn't see to set it up in displays. How did you work around that?


----------



## theJesus (May 12, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Ah. I have a friend's laptop here with the same issue. Tried to use an external monitor, but couldn't see to set it up in displays. How did you work around that?


Mine has a button to toggle the built-in or external display.


----------



## n-ster (May 12, 2010)

Same.... Something like Fn+F7

 I did some cleaning and rearranging, will post pic once exam is done (around 2:30PM EST)


----------



## theJesus (May 12, 2010)

*checks laptop*
Fn+F8


----------



## theJesus (May 12, 2010)

We're talking about Dells


----------



## [Ion] (May 12, 2010)

theJesus said:


> We're talking about Dells



Who???? What????


----------



## theJesus (May 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Who???? What????


Screw you, you deleted your post 

BTW, Dells are Fn+F8


----------



## Thrackan (May 12, 2010)

Wow, the zoom-in is worse than the full pic


----------



## theJesus (May 12, 2010)

I'm too lazy to sharpen it, but you can make out the "F8" and "CRT/LCD" I think.


----------



## Thrackan (May 12, 2010)

theJesus said:


> I'm too lazy to sharpen it, but you can make out the "F8" and "CRT/LCD" I think.



Only now you told me that's what it says 

EDIT: yes, I got the "F8" when I saw it was between F7 and F9


----------



## theJesus (May 12, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Only now you told me that's what it says
> 
> EDIT: yes, I got the "F8" when I saw it was between F7 and F9


Hmm, I guess you're right; I already knew what to look for


----------



## n-ster (May 12, 2010)

exam cancelled, pics soon


----------



## Necrofire (May 12, 2010)

You use your mouse left-handed n-ster? Awesome.

Also, had a friend do the same thing with an alienware, ran as a headless CS:S server.


----------



## n-ster (May 12, 2010)

Yea I'm a lefty  I use one finger with my right hand, and that is to hold down "W"

Here are the pics, as you can see, I added some speakers:

















Cable management close-up:


----------



## theJesus (May 12, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Yea I'm a lefty  I use one finger with my right hand, and that is to hold down "W"
> 
> Here are the pics, as you can see, I added some speakers:
> 
> ...


Nice!  Now _that's_ a slim desktop pc 

btw, I loled at the PSP next to the stapler.  You know, just typical office supplies 
I'll admit I do have one of those fatties sitting right next to me still though


----------



## n-ster (May 12, 2010)

ofc! studying, still have to pretend to study so I use psp, then do a project, then play psp again, then use the stapler 

But I only use it when travelling long distances now though... but thought that since my ps3 is there, my psp might as well

If I had a keyboard, I'd stick the headless laptop behind the monitor


----------



## n-ster (May 12, 2010)

on a side note and completely off-topic, pr0n looks so much better on this screen


----------



## theJesus (May 12, 2010)

I honestly can't stand playing games directly on my PSP anymore, I hooked everything through my PC so I view it on my monitor and play with an xbox360 controller.  Much better that way.

I did start modding it since I was going to do the analog stick mod, but scrapped the idea since I didn't want to have it sticking out the side and I couldn't find a small enough analog assembly to fit under the faceplate.  Since I already opened it up though and my faceplate was totally messed up to begin with, I replaced it with a translucent black one


----------



## KieX (May 12, 2010)

@n-ster That is some neat use of laptop without screen. I certainly think your wifi antenna looks more ghetto stuck to the screen though.


----------



## n-ster (May 12, 2010)

KieX said:


> @n-ster That is some neat use of laptop without screen. I certainly think your wifi antenna looks more ghetto stuck to the screen though.



Thanks 

I know, but the wall is more practical


----------



## theJesus (May 12, 2010)

Nobody can beat my antenna on the ghetto scale.  Pics in a bit


----------



## theJesus (May 13, 2010)

What do you do when your signal sucks?  Buy a 16dbi antenna and build a giant parabolic reflector.










What do you do when your adapter overheats?  Strip it, slap on some heatsinks, and wire a couple fans to a 5v wall-wart. 






All the crazy rope is so I could mount it and have full control over position and orientation.  However, I didn't want to punch holes in the reflector and I didn't want to use pulleys either, so I messed around until I had a harness and then messed around some more until I had the rope going through a couple hooks where I can just pull on it to adjust orientation and them clamp it in place.

And the results?  Based on measurements from the Ralink utility, I used to get about -88dBm strength and 40-50% link quality.  Now I average -74 to -70 dBm strength and 70-80% link quality.  Signal noise went up too, but only a few dBm.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 13, 2010)

okaaaayyyyy


----------



## theJesus (May 13, 2010)

My parents won't let me pay for my own ISP or use their connnection :shadedshu


----------



## mlee49 (May 13, 2010)

theJesus said:


> What do you do when your signal sucks?  Buy a 16dbi antenna and build a giant parabolic reflector.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100512/IMG_0976-01.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100512/IMG_0980-01.jpg
> ...



Freakin McGuyver over there!  I like the pink paper clip, it adds an accent to the motif.


----------



## theJesus (May 13, 2010)

I know, something was just missing and I couldn't figure it out.  But then I saw that pink paper clip and knew exactly what must be done!


----------



## hat (May 13, 2010)

Not really a "mod", but I routed my wires through a cardboard tube through a roll of paper towels to keep them neat


----------



## theJesus (May 13, 2010)

lol, better than my technique of just shoving them wherever they fit


----------



## OnBoard (May 13, 2010)

theJesus said:


> What do you do when your signal sucks?  Buy a 16dbi antenna and build a giant parabolic reflector.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100512/IMG_0976-01.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100512/IMG_0980-01.jpg



Shades aren't good for a signal, you should get better signal through the wall. Well easiest test is to lift the shades up and see what happens  But looks cool


----------



## theJesus (May 13, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Shades aren't good for a signal, you should get better signal through the wall. Well easiest test is to lift the shades up and see what happens  But looks cool


The shades haven't made any difference in my testing and I hate letting any more light in anyways 
Believe me when I say that I've tried every home-made method I can, short of mounting the antenna outside the window.


----------



## OnBoard (May 13, 2010)

theJesus said:


> The shades haven't made any difference in my testing and I hate letting any more light in anyways
> Believe me when I say that I've tried every home-made method I can, short of mounting the antenna outside the window.



Yeah, I know about the light in, dark is good  My DVB-T antenna just didn't like the shades. Just yesterday adjusted it again as I got signal quality from 0-80s jumping up and down. Fix was to lower the antenna from ceiling to about middle room height and now it's 95 lowest.. 

It's like this, with cable size to antenna size about in scale:
_______
|..........|
|..........|
|______|
.....|.................____________
.....|-----------|digital receiver|


----------



## Trigger911 (May 13, 2010)

lol running a repeater huh what firmware your prefure so far i got about 36 routers so far.
oh shite your in canton huh i grew up on the outskirts on a farm


----------



## KieX (May 13, 2010)

theJesus said:


> What do you do when your signal sucks?  Buy a 16dbi antenna and build a giant parabolic reflector.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100512/IMG_0976-01.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100512/IMG_0980-01.jpg
> ...



Gotta hand it to you man... that is the most insane wifi antennae mod I've ever seen  Real ghetto mod style too


----------



## hat (May 13, 2010)

theJesus said:


> lol, better than my technique of just shoving them wherever they fit



I got a mesh desk thing... it has no back, so the wires are just there. I got tired of it and thought of something to keep them from going wherever they wanted


----------



## theJesus (May 13, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> oh shite your in canton huh i grew up on the outskirts on a farm


Yup, living in the bubble right up north of it.


KieX said:


> Gotta hand it to you man... that is the most insane wifi antennae mod I've ever seen  Real ghetto mod style too


Thanks 


hat said:


> I got a mesh desk thing... it has no back, so the wires are just there. I got tired of it and thought of something to keep them from going wherever they wanted


I really need to do something like that.  I started to organize some of my cabling but only for devices that don't go anywhere, like my USB hubs.


----------



## Thrackan (May 14, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Freakin McGuyver over there!  I like the pink paper clip, it adds an accent to the motif.



No, no, the paper clip is a *requirement* set by the McGuyver Organisation.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 14, 2010)




----------



## King Wookie (May 14, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Shades aren't good for a signal, you should get better signal through the wall. Well easiest test is to lift the shades up and see what happens  But looks cool



Only if they are metal. Wooden should not be an issue. Or plastic.

BTW basic antenna theory. A few metal rods the right length and spaced correctly will also do the job. Called a Yagi.


----------



## roast (May 14, 2010)

theJesus said:


> What do you do when your signal sucks?  Buy a 16dbi antenna and build a giant parabolic reflector.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100512/IMG_0976-01.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100512/IMG_0980-01.jpg
> ...



That. Is. Epic. 

Props to you sir!


----------



## theJesus (May 14, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Only if they are metal. Wooden should not be an issue. Or plastic.
> 
> BTW basic antenna theory. A few metal rods the right length and spaced correctly will also do the job. Called a Yagi.


I'm well aware of all the popular antenna designs, but I have no interest in actually making an antenna.  The parabolic reflector was much easier and requires no skill other than being able to measure and cut stuff.  Since mine was made much larger than the original template that's floating around the internet, I decided to fabricate a nice support structure out of spare matte board, instead of the typical method of just folding a piece of cardboard.  This is also why I hot glued all the tabs instead of folding them.


----------



## Trigger911 (May 14, 2010)

theJesus said:


> I'm well aware of all the popular antenna designs, but I have no interest in actually making an antenna.  The parabolic reflector was much easier and requires no skill other than being able to measure and cut stuff.  Since mine was made much larger than the original template that's floating around the internet, I decided to fabricate a nice support structure out of spare matte board, instead of the typical method of just folding a piece of cardboard.  This is also why I hot glued all the tabs instead of folding them.



Lol it might survive a huricane lmao ... as long that there isnt any water lol


----------



## theJesus (May 15, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> Lol it might survive a huricane lmao ... as long that there isnt any water lol


haha, I would have _really_ had some fun if I was making one for outdoor use


----------



## spud107 (May 16, 2010)

might as well post what i did to a laptop cooler . . .


----------



## theJesus (May 16, 2010)

dude, that's an awesome idea, I might steal it


----------



## spud107 (May 16, 2010)

theJesus said:


> dude, that's an awesome idea, I might steal it



lol go for it, also good thing with doing this is i got a chance to sorta tidy the cables . . .


----------



## theJesus (May 16, 2010)

I wonder, if I saw off the heatpipe from my southbridge to northbridge and put a separate sink on the southbridge, would that cause any problems with the northbridge?


----------



## spud107 (May 16, 2010)

not sure, but i guess it would work, as all the heat from the southbridge just goes to the nb, would probably keep both cooler.

kinda related, i was testing the heatsink i put on with a blowtorch first to see if the pipe was still working after bending, heat transfer from the base to the fins was a good deal better having the right way up compared to having upside down, as i would have had it under the gpu if gravity didnt effect it.


----------



## theJesus (May 16, 2010)

Really my main concern was about having one end of the heatpipe left "open" after cutting it and if that would be a problem.

Good idea with blowtorch btw.


----------



## spud107 (May 16, 2010)

if the heatpipe ends at the northbridge then probably not,if it passes through to another set of fins/heatsink, i would try to clamp/cut/solder the end, then it would still (hopefully) be functional.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 16, 2010)

theJesus said:


> I wonder, if I saw off the heatpipe from my southbridge to northbridge and put a separate sink on the southbridge, would that cause any problems with the northbridge?



no, please be careful! there is liquid inside those heatpipes, can be different, alcohols,water, additives. its what gives a heatpipe its main cooling power. if you want to cut it off, please clamp it together at one point, so the coolant cant leak out. then put a piece of cloth or paper, something that can soak the liquid, under the heatpipe, and saw it off, behind the place you clamped it tight. (in direction of the SB)


----------



## theJesus (May 16, 2010)

@spud
yeah, it goes from the southbridge (with no sink there) to the northbridge (big sink with fan) and to the VRM area (with sink)

edit: 





Velvet Wafer said:


> no, please be careful! there is liquid inside those heatpipes, can be different, alcohols,water, additives. its what gives a heatpipe its main cooling power. if you want to cut it off, please clamp it together at one point, so the coolant cant leak out. then put a piece of cloth or paper, something that can soak the liquid, under the heatpipe, and saw it off, behind the place you clamped it tight. (in direction of the SB)


Thanks, I'll definitely be careful with it then.  I really don't have anything else laying around to replace the cooler if I eff it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2010)

When looking at shuttle PCs on google i found this ghetto mod someone had of a small shuttle with a 8800GTX fabbed in LOL















SOURCE


----------



## Thrackan (May 21, 2010)

That is hot damn awesome 

EDIT: props for linking to the source too. I like it when people do that, tells the whole story


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> When looking at shuttle PCs on google i found this ghetto mod someone had of a small shuttle with a 8800GTX fabbed in LOL
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v246/dworley/8800gtx/8800gtx-c.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v246/dworley/8800gtx/8800gtx-b.jpg
> ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2010)

LOL i was like  when i seen it HAHA! 

Once i get the new HIS 3870 i will post pics of it in my HTPC


----------



## roast (May 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> When looking at shuttle PCs on google i found this ghetto mod someone had of a small shuttle with a 8800GTX fabbed in LOL
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v246/dworley/8800gtx/8800gtx-c.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v246/dworley/8800gtx/8800gtx-b.jpg
> ...



Thats genious!


----------



## OnBoard (May 21, 2010)

Who needs a bigger case, when there is plenty of good room to use outside of it  Looks mighty nice with the side panel on


----------



## Trigger911 (May 21, 2010)

I agree and it pulls FRESH CLEAN AIR


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 21, 2010)

Hard drive cooler? Meh, why buy one when I have an extra 80mm fan and a hard drive bay I could use? 

Zip ties = Win.


----------



## spud107 (May 21, 2010)

done this a while ago when i had a shuttle pc, power supply was dead so i made a normal one fit . . .


----------



## mrsemi (May 22, 2010)

Antistatic box, chopped in two and split lengthwise makes a nice eyefinity riser.  





http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa285/TemperVale/IMG_0636.jpg


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 25, 2010)

Thought you guys would enjoy this one.


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 25, 2010)

I really like the radiator xD Very nice bro! Enjoy it!


----------



## mrsemi (May 25, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thought you guys would enjoy this one.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100525/Capture064.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100525/Capture065.jpg



Lol doesn't cut it, going old schoool keke.  Nice work.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 25, 2010)

Thanks guys. I have a lil something special on the way coming this week to add to the loop. Just an fyi, this thing is quiet like 22dba. The fans are louder than the pump, WAY louder.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 25, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thought you guys would enjoy this one.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100525/Capture064.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100525/Capture065.jpg



is that an aluminum rad, and a copper block? i would use antifreeze in bigger amounts then, to prevent corrosion


----------



## Trigger911 (May 26, 2010)

JR pretty ghetto there its gets my approval.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2010)

I have since removed it. I need to replace the pump with something like a Via Aqua 1800 or a Maxijet. Something submersible that gives 350GPH+ and has max lift of 6ft.+ Was using a small 140GPH 39" lift that I bought for $18 locally.

EDIT:

When overclocking temps didnt scale too well. We're talking 56C for 3.5Ghz 1.4v, which is worse than running my air cooler. So something that can give more pressure throughout will work better. I have been pricing the pump and it is ~15+8 shipped.


----------



## Trigger911 (May 26, 2010)

Nice its cheaper and better lol .... I think you should go that route .... i need to get back on water but i need a new cooler and pump res and rad .. well whole system my 1/4 line just dont do it anymore lmao .. built it on a p3 system hahahah used it till 3 months ago


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 26, 2010)

P3? You're talking a Koolance P3?

Once I get the pump under wraps and see how it performs I will be purchasing some epoxy and acrylic to create a pump/res.


----------



## Trigger911 (May 26, 2010)

Yea i got the old school koolance system I still use the full tower case I took everything off and the 3 fan thing I am trying to sell it and it all works fine. Just I broke a barb off the pump and one off the cpu block


----------



## Meizuman (May 26, 2010)

Modded my Raven gaming mouse as it came fresh from the package. Will be posting a project log with 100 pics to show what I did. And there should be *at least* 20 more to really show all the phases.

It now stands as a testament of the real DIY spirit. I didn't put a dime on the modding. It looks horrendous as it's finishing touch is yet to come.

Starting point





"Finishing" point


----------



## mlee49 (May 26, 2010)

So it's kinda like a scroll wheel right?

I like the thumb buttons but think a second scroll wheel in place of the buttons would be a better alternative.


----------



## phanbuey (May 26, 2010)

pumps usually dont give a huge performance boost, but I wish you luck!


----------



## Xiphos (May 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> it means yes or no complex kinda thingie from what translate can tell me



kinda old, but it actually means "not bad"


----------



## Meizuman (May 26, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> So it's kinda like a scroll wheel right?
> 
> I like the thumb buttons but think a second scroll wheel in place of the buttons would be a better alternative.



I would really like to see you do it...  It is possible...  But its kinda useless. :shadedshu 

Only for Flip3D (normal mode) or DPI adjusting while pressing X or Y button behind the scroll wheel (game mode)


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 26, 2010)

I used a 12" house fan for this mod. It cooled my 1GHz AXIA quite well!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 5, 2010)

Socket A heatsink + 92mm fan + zip ties = ghetto HDD cooler


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 5, 2010)

I got a Antec spotcool and the fan wasn't mounted right, so I fixed it. 






The zip ties were my "clamps" until the two part rubber epoxy dried. 

Worked great, Bogmali actually has it now. Hopefully it's working well for him.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 24, 2010)

Behold the monstrosity of... the Super FanBox! D:
















So yeah. One molex power input, the controller from my Sniper's old top panel, and you can connect up to 5 fans to it as long as you have a molex to 3-pin for each one. Designed for external use. I was really bored.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 24, 2010)

The Stabilization Unit made me lol.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 24, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> The Stabilization Unit made me lol.



 I had to put something in there to keep the box from spinning around when I turned the knob.


----------



## Trigger911 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thats a nice little box there are you hiding it or trying to show its pimpness off?


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jun 24, 2010)

BazookaJoe said:


> Nothing - That's pretty harmless it's just a soft switch - virtually no voltage or current.
> 
> ... that said, I would definitely refrain from LICKING the paperclip... but any accidental external contact should be quite safe.



Got a shock today on a 300w psu. was open and i touched underneath while grabbing it. Still alive.  Anyway I got heavier shock with a car battery lol

Got an old P3 667mhz coppermine , 20gigs, will put 3 X 128 megs rams in it and ...intel board D815EEA everything onboard. Thinking about gettho modding it in the locker room in a drawer or screw it to the wall and add wireless to it  Gonna be good if im outside repairing my car.


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 25, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Got a shock today on a 300w psu. was open and i touched underneath while grabbing it. Still alive.



Was that when your avatar photo was taken?


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jun 25, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> Was that when your avatar photo was taken?



LOL. No it's took from a humour clip of a french guy. 
At the moment I clicked Print screen he's saying... "The smokers are polite and low profile AAAHAHAHAAHA  *cough* *cough* *coughhhhhhhh"  
At this moment he smiles and we see his smokers teeth


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jun 25, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Got a shock today on a 300w psu. was open and i touched underneath while grabbing it. Still alive.  Anyway I got heavier shock with a car battery lol
> 
> Got an old P3 667mhz coppermine , 20gigs, will put 3 X 128 megs rams in it and ...intel board D815EEA everything onboard. Thinking about gettho modding it in the locker room in a drawer or screw it to the wall and add wireless to it  Gonna be good if im outside repairing my car.



Hell yeah you did!

There are 300Volt+ capacitors in some PSU's.... I'm talking about playing with the cables *OUTSIDE* the PSU 

Those on the OUTSIDE (The ones you you would normally connect to the components of your pc)  are virtually completely harmless, providing you don't do anything stupid like short them out... 

The Junk on the INSIDE connects directly to mains power dude - those AINT for playing with, and I'm quite certain ARE quite dangerous.

...Unless its really REALLY fun 

I remember a few months ago I was trying to reassemble my smashed camera CanonA720IS - (and actually succeeded) - the batteries had been out for a few days and when I was working near the flash capacitor it thwacked me so hard I involuntarily threw the camera across the room and smashed it up even more - it burned pictures of the circuit board terminals into my fingers.

Assuming now that this damn thing had had it's fun with me and discharged I continued to now attempt to RE-Re-assemble the camera during which process it smacked me a further 7 ffking times! 

Every time leaving me assuming OK - SURELY it hasn't got any juice left... Although obviously the zaps did get significantly weaker as I went along - It really almost became a game of "Can I do this without getting hit again"

Point is that flash capacitors can be well over 1000Volts - and those big caps can hold a charge for quite some time... Even the ones in small cameras...


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jun 25, 2010)

8 amps and 110v input in this psu i got ....mean i could have get busted at 880watts. luckily i did not. but im quite resistant to electricity. i can remember one time touching my neon desk light with wet fingers....all lights flashing in the home from surge but i got nothing lol.


----------



## jrgerryd (Jun 26, 2010)

you got some really nice mods overhere guys....nice work


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 26, 2010)

I guess I forgot to post this here...






Tin snips FTW!


----------



## imecs (Jul 5, 2010)

this is my GPU cooling mod  , very proud of it , it`s pretty quiet and keeps the gpu`s temp below 55 degrees celsius 






and this is a little mod for the audio card , just to keep it cool .


----------



## Fatal (Jul 6, 2010)

WhiteNoise said:


> I used a 12" house fan for this mod. It cooled my 1GHz AXIA quite well!
> 
> http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g307/lubetek/Image009.jpg



 man that had me rolling sweet mod!


----------



## erocker (Jul 12, 2010)

So! I have this Lian Li Rocketfish case here and as you can see, the top of it has been drilled, cut and abused into something that looks like a disturbing sexual device:






A new top was needed, however to purchase a new top would cost me about the same amount of cash as it cost to buy the complete case itself! So off to the hardware store I went and picked up a furnace vent cover and a can of black hammered spray paint for around ten dollars. A bit of cutting and painting and viola! 






I can now hide my massacre with pride while fitting a triple radiator up top. I'll have some better pictures done with a proper camera when it's all put together.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, due to the heat of summer, I was forced to do some modding in order to keep temps down. 

I zip tied a 80mm fan to my 5770, since the stock cooler doesn't cut it unless the fan is set really high, which is loud. 






This helped temps by about 3*C idle, and 6*C under load.


Then just a few minutes ago, I cut the back of my case so I could use a fan grill instead, now more air is able to flow through.


----------



## BraveSoul (Aug 7, 2010)

3 120mm fans doing some cleaning




_____________________________




Antec1200 filter project


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 7, 2010)

Erocker going to have to do what you did me thinks, my Transformer looks AWFUL now I don't have the rad.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 8, 2010)

I do rather enjoy my ghetto mods.  Most recently I ran a test and found out that my CPU's MOSFETs were getting disturbingly hot, which paved the way to several (ghetto) cooling improvements.

I decided to add choke heatsinks so I cut up an old heatsink off an Nvidia northbridge using a hacksaw.  I then filed the edges and sanded the bottom to a reasonable shine:





I put them on the chokes but then I needed a fan so I used a single sheathed conductor from 14AWG romex cable (which is essentially a solid coper wire with a highly insulative PVC jacket) which allowed me to make a semi-permanent adjustable fan mount:





Here's another picture showing the MOSFETs and the new choke heatsinks:





Finally I added a 40mm fan to my northbridge (which is not ghetto) and a 40mm fan to my southbridge (which is ghetto).  The 40mm fan shown on my southbridge was recovered from a system several years ago and was actually glued back together.  It's attached with a paperclip which wraps around the southbridge heatsink's retention screws:





I made a lot more insanely ghetto mods over the years but unfortunately for you (and me) I bought my first camera (ever) only 6 months ago so I have no pictures.


----------



## KainXS (Aug 9, 2010)

is that 40nm fan loud?


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 9, 2010)

KainXS said:


> is that 40nm fan loud?



I don't have any 40nm fans, but I do have two 40mm fans, both of which are fairly quiet.  I can't hear them over the sound of the six 120mm fans in my case unless I lean in really close (practically with my ear on the mobo).  At that distance I can tell the 40mm fan attached with a paper clip to my southbridge is rattling a bit.

I think it's important to note that I have a very loud PC, and I don't mind it as long as it's a constant hum and not a high pitched whir.   I'm waiting on a Scythe SY1212SL12H 120mm slim case fan and then I'll have:
7x120mm fans on my case
1x120mm fan on my cpu
1x120mm fan on my PSU
1x80mm fan on my case
1x50mm fan on my CPU's PWM circuit
1x40mm fan on my northbridge
1x40mm fan on my southbridge
=13 fans

So yeah, sound isn't really that much of an issue though I think the cumulative noise of my computer is still under 45dBA.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 9, 2010)

KainXS said:


> is that 40nm fan loud?



40*nm* eh?  thats probably inaudible for any living creature.  But just for reference, you can't hear X-Rays or Gamma Rays


----------



## BazookaJoe (Aug 9, 2010)

KainXS said:


> is that 40nm fan loud?



The odd thing is, for the most part the bigger the fans get, the quieter they get.

Usually because they spin slower, what with the bigger blades they no-longer need to spin as fast as smaller fans to do more work.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 9, 2010)

I got an old PC chips amd cpu fan here winding up at 5900rpm....its kinda noisy but throw air around like shit...ill maybe use it as emergency cooling flip the switch and watch out the temp dropping


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 17, 2010)

what happens when you have a brand new JVC amp+700w Silverstone PSU+cheapo random speakers?
well this  doesn't sound half bad for high's and mids
I already blew 1 sub with this setup lol can't wait to get it in my car with my DVC 12" Alpine sub or kenwood  (not sure if i want the Alpine of Kenwood)


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 17, 2010)

Gonna do ghetto mod on my southbridge chipset soon. Got no pic for now but i will use a socket 370 cpu heatsink and modify it to replace my SB heatsink. Big ass heatsink and wont need a fan ! 
Is it better to remove the black paint on the bottom for heat transfer or leave it there ????


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 17, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Gonna do ghetto mod on my southbridge chipset soon. Got no pic for now but i will use a socket 370 cpu heatsink and modify it to replace my SB heatsink. Big ass heatsink and wont need a fan !
> Is it better to remove the black paint on the bottom for heat transfer or leave it there ????



just leave it unless you want to spend the time to lap it. IMHO it isn't worth the time.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 17, 2010)

*My PSU modding*

Just have cut, shortened and taped wires. 

1-I opened the PSU, cut some molex at the source and some sata too.

2-Removed the 120mm fan and shoot lubricant in the engine to stop the noise and make it turn free with almost zero friction. Who says friction says need more energy and more energy means more heat. Fan RPM raise and cycle start back again.  

3-Put back the fan and the cover

4-For the remaining wires calculated the good length for proper cable management and cut the wires. Removed the length I needed and put back wires together by twisting it and just used electrical tape. You could also solder it but I'm damn good in wires twisting. (Learned the Russian army technique over the web). Sounds odd but at -45 celcius in the blistering cold you dont have the time to let the soldering heat especially in war time. 

5-Put electrical tape on all wires to make sleeves or sleeve it the way you want 

Heres the result:


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 18, 2010)

*SB too hot-Problem solved*

I got this air duct from a broken HP Pavillion P3 700mhz. Cut the hole at the bottom, fix the air duct, plug in the fan and here it is. Maybe should installed some rubber stand to adjust the height of the case and bottom airflow.


----------



## OnBoard (Aug 18, 2010)

_SB too hot-Problem solved_

^^ did you take the sink off first and check if there is enough thermal paste underneath ?) I've pulled couple SB sink just to find a tiny drop only covering half the chip and one of the motherboards was ASUS. (but they do still get hot )


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 19, 2010)

Board almost new and guys around told me its normal but still i wwanna cool it down.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 19, 2010)

I would cut some notches in the bottom of that air duct.

With the bottom of the case being solid, and the duct being flat, the fan is starving (pulling directly from the floor) as it sits. Cutting some of the plastic away will allow for the fan to breathe


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 19, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I would cut some notches in the bottom of that air duct.
> 
> With the bottom of the case being solid, and the duct being flat, the fan is starving (pulling directly from the floor) as it sits. Cutting some of the plastic away will allow for the fan to breathe



The fan is sucking from bottom not blowing at the bottom  So the notches are not necessary and not wanted because i want fresh air not sucking hot air also from inside the case because ou the notches


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 19, 2010)

I corrected while you were quoting

even if the fan isnt pulling from there, it will have better air flow if the air that the fan is pushing has a place to go. How much air flows when you blow into a closed fist? Not saying its mandatory, but it would help to allow flow on both ends of the duct


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 19, 2010)

fan goes at 3500rpm at 1 inch and 1.5 inches at some places from the mobo so it just simply throw air on both nb and sb. and air coming from the front fan also the ram air of the side panel right onto the cpu. Air sucked out by the psu and a back panel 80mm fan.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 19, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> I got this air duct from a broken HP Pavillion P3 700mhz. Cut the hole at the bottom, fix the air duct, plug in the fan and here it is. Maybe should installed some rubber stand to adjust the height of the case and bottom airflow.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100817/DSCF3356844.jpg
> ...



Submission Disqualified for lack of Duct Tape or Guerrilla Glue.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 19, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Submission Disqualified for lack of Duct Tape or Guerrilla Glue.



Good one  But it's ghetto modding not Redneck modding


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 19, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Good one  But it's ghetto modding not Redneck modding



Why the criticism and stereotypes?

EDIT:


Spoiler



JK




..... LOL


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 19, 2010)

How do you do that spolier stuff? I could have some use of it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 19, 2010)

```
["spoiler]insert txt and tags here[/"spoiler]
```

Remove quotations


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 19, 2010)

Spoiler



Thank you !





Spoiler



JrRacinFan is my homeboy


----------



## TechPowerDown (Aug 19, 2010)

+1 for cell phone pics, sorry.

This is my ghetto mod, a shitty HP 350 watt OEM psu running a 700w blue wave pyles amp, running 2 12" 800w kenwoods.

oh and my JVC radio being used as a mid-range notes and solid bass notes and my el cheapo's by my shitty monitor being used for high pitched solid trebles.

Thanks to p_o_s_pc for instructions!


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 19, 2010)

Game: Find what's looking suspicious on the last picture.



Spoiler



Kleenex box beside the computer


----------



## TechPowerDown (Aug 19, 2010)

that was actually the angle th picture was taken, i will show you what i mean 



Spoiler


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 19, 2010)

hahah no need to justify it  . it was only a joke but thats a good optic illusioon


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 19, 2010)

whats in the second pic, in the right front of the sub?


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 19, 2010)

Kitchen garbage bags


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 19, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Kitchen garbage bags



hey, ure right, now i see it too


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 20, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> hey, ure right, now i see it too



Always really useful when you dump computer parts and shit load of hairballs in people old computers when you clean them


----------



## TechPowerDown (Aug 21, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Always really useful when you dump computer parts and shit load of hairballs in people old computers when you clean them



 thats great


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 22, 2010)

the inside of the Silverstone PSU shown a few post up running the JVC amp.
I took out every wire that wasn't needed and connected the turn-on and ground wire inside of the PSU. So wire the amp to it and plug it on flip the switch and your up and running. No extra BS like jumping it or extra wires to fuck with. Also upped the voltage to 13.something (there are 3. "pots" in the little board shown in the pic and one of them controls the 12v line )
***the pic isn't of the final product i did more clean up and removed more wires after taking the pic***


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 22, 2010)

Then we are waiting for the final product picture


----------



## Techtu (Aug 22, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Then we are waiting for the final product picture



Yup... I'd like to see some more picture's too


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 22, 2010)

i will give you guys some more pics when i replace the fan. Don't want to open it just to take pics.


----------



## Techtu (Aug 22, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i will give you guys some more pics when i replace the fan. Don't want to open it just to take pics.



Perfectly understandable


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 22, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Perfectly understandable



thanks for understanding.
If i can find a fan laying around that is quieter then the one that is in it now i may do it really soon while i have the stuff out(just re-pasted and replaced the thermal pads on my video cards)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 23, 2010)

here is the final product. I replaced the fan with a random Antec i had laying around and the noise is much less now. i also set the rails to there max output don't have a DMM anymore to test them but the lights on the amp(power lights) are much brighter and the bass is better so it is running higher volts then before. 

*yes there is a stuffed animal in the background. my bunny loves to play with it*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

What kinda games does you bunny likes to play


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> What kinda games does you bunny likes to play



the bunny just likes to climb on it and try to pull it around. 
now Buddie(RIP) liked to hump stuffed animals when she was a bunny wtf


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

do/did they think they were dogs or something 

sounds like dog behavior to me hahahah


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> do/did they think they were dogs or something
> 
> sounds like dog behavior to me hahahah



no idea  aslong as Rampage is happy and isn't causing any harm i don't see any problem with it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

hahahaha xP

thats all that matters man


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hahahaha xP
> 
> thats all that matters man



sure is. 

also on another note. I am going to be running 2 10's  tomorrow off of the amp and psu posted above. Should make some strong bass 

for some reason i think 600w of subs by my desk maybe too much to turn up all the way 

also the subs i am getting are Visonik  they are just temp subs and will be replaced with Orion or Focal at some point


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

its a fun project you got going there pos, should be fn to see how it goes


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its a fun project you got going there pos, should be fn to see how it goes



I am only doing the project because i don't have the wires to put it in the car yet and plus i don't have a car yet(will soon) when i get done playing around with the stuff in the house i will be replacing the subs with the Focal or the high-end Orion(have heard great things about the high-end Orion but there low-end not so much and Focal well it's Focal end of story)

I will post pics when i get things setup 
I'm sure that it falls under ghetto


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 23, 2010)

about 250w of Subs (3, 1 no name 25w hightone, one yamaha 120w deeptone, and a no name 100w midtone tower), in deeptone,midtone and hightone variants,connected to a yamaha receiver cant even be upped to 15% for me... it tends to overtone all of the other speakers, and make the House tremble, literally. Other Neighbours argue over the Noise then


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 23, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> about 250w of Subs (3), in deeptone,midtone and hightone variants,connected to a yamaha receiver cant even be upped to 15% for me... it tends to overtone all of the other speakers, and make the House tremble, literally. Other Neighbours argue over the Noise then



i am going to have 2 subs powered by a 600w JVC amp the amp is running on 13+v the box the subs are going to be in is a 1cf x2 sealed(2 sections 1cf each)
for highs i am going to use some cheap speakers i have in a box and for mids and super highs i am going to use my Philips Stereo(has amazing highs and mids) 

when it comes time to put things in the car the subs are getting replaced with 2 Focal Auditor RiP-250S or 2 Orion CO104S 
and the amp will remain the same for awhile then be replaced with something high-end and more powerful then the JVC will power me some highs. 
the car already has a JVC headunit and JVC 4ways in the front doors and JVC 3 ways in the back. So i think it will have a good all around sound once i get everything done. But till then this is going to be my setup
2x 10inch Visonik subs
600w JVC amp
700W silverstone PSU modded and voltage upped.
other stuff to complete the mids and highs.


----------



## TechPowerDown (Aug 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i am going to have 2 subs powered by a 600w JVC amp the amp is running on 13+v the box the subs are going to be in is a 1cf x2 sealed(2 sections 1cf each)
> for highs i am going to use some cheap speakers i have in a box and for mids and super highs i am going to use my Philips Stereo(has amazing highs and mids)
> 
> when it comes time to put things in the car the subs are getting replaced with 2 Focal Auditor RiP-250S or 2 Orion CO104S
> ...



$80 kenwoods FTW


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 23, 2010)

TechPowerDown said:


> $80 kenwoods FTW



you got a sick deal on them. You need to bring them up sometime after i get the Focal or Orion's so we can have alittle fun and see how much shit we can make fall 

EDIT:We will also have to see what the Kenwoods really can do. even if it means 1 amp per sub (your 700w pyle on one and my 600w JVC on the other) I'm sure we would have to have the amps turned down alot but that would be fun.

also good news the "birth sheet" to my amp says 400w RMS and its only rated for 300w RMS so that means my amp is 100w higher RMS then i paid and its closer to a 800w then 600w  I never knew that JVC came with a birth sheet


----------



## TechPowerDown (Aug 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you got a sick deal on them. You need to bring them up sometime after i get the Focal or Orion's so we can have alittle fun and see how much shit we can make fall



maybe it'll shake stuff enough for my e-penis to bust lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 23, 2010)

TechPowerDown said:


> maybe it'll shake stuff enough for my e-penis to bust lol



I recommend you leave the GF if you want to get some from her later that day/night. She would get off just from the vibrations 

we would have atleast 1300w peak from the amps but they may put out more or alittle less then that. still that would be sick.


----------



## TechPowerDown (Aug 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I recommend you leave the GF if you want to get some from her later that day/night. She would get off just from the vibrations



lmao, your right, every time a use a massager on her BACK it sounds like shes havin a orgy


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 23, 2010)

TechPowerDown said:


> lmao, your right, every time a use a massager on her BACK it sounds like shes havin a orgy


she maybe 
but i don't think this is the place to talk about this. if you want to continue text me


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 30, 2010)

i just ordered a "Rockford Fosgate PRIME" 10 inch sub. I only got one right now but i want to try them out before i get a 2nd and i don't have the money right now.

now what this has to do with anything in this thread is i am going to use it on the setup i have showed above. Also here is a shot of the setup now kinda cleaned up and out of sight somewhat


----------



## Techtu (Aug 30, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i just ordered a "Rockford Fosgate PRIME" 10 inch sub. I only got one right now but i want to try them out before i get a 2nd and i don't have the money right now.
> 
> now what this has to do with anything in this thread is i am going to use it on the setup i have showed above. Also here is a shot of the setup now kinda cleaned up and out of sight somewhat
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100829/S5031186 (2).jpg



You mean shown below  

... Is that a car amp hooked up to a PSU?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 30, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> You mean shown below
> 
> ... Is that a car amp hooked up to a PSU?



well yes i mean below. 
yes it sure is. I have a Silverstone 700w that has had all of the extra wires removed and the 12v rail raised to the max voltage(13 something)
works wonderful so far.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 6, 2010)

I had the problem of my Onkyo TX-SR507 getting too hot in my entertainment console.  I wanted to cut the back of it out but there was too much dispute over whether this would decrease the value of the hand-crafted piece.  Consequently I had to come up with a cooling solution that fit the very narrow tolerances of the console, did not ruin aesthetics, was incredibly quiet and also didn't rely on much user intervention.  As a result I came up with a 250mm x 30mm fan and a passive thermal switch.  I wired the fan up to a 12V@1A AC adapter.  The result is:








It cools absurdly well and is very quiet even though it only has around 5mm of space above the fan to draw air.  Best of all it's barely noticeable unless you're right in front of it.  The thermal switch doesn't work very well though and seems to click on and off with no recognizable pattern.  I've used a multimeter to verify that it does not perform as expected.  My only guess is that the thermal switch has an absolutely insane hysteresis.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Sep 14, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=2021358&postcount=4

My little moded psu 

EXTERNAL CASE: Deer psu company and it's metallic shiny new
FAN: ADDA from a Sparkle 250w psu
SLEEVED WIRES: OCZ STEALTH XSTREAM 600w
INTERNAL POWER: L&C computer co. Model: LC-B450E

1- Cleaned everything
2- Tested the fans to choose the one i'll put in.
3- Cutted all wires then figure out which wires would be useful or not.
4- Put back the 20+4 main plug, 4 pins cpu plug and a serie of 3 molex plugs.
5- Cut excedent wires at the source to be sure they don't ground somewhere. 
6- Reassemble everything and test.

Just to show that you can get a good psu for free and with some spare time and a local computer store that give you their scrap for free. 

Now I have a 450W psu that can throw 230w combined load on the +5v and +3.3v or 422w combined load on +5v, +3.3v and +12v with a 18A on the single 12v rail. 


I also did the double power on the cpu plug to handle the overclocking.  The cpu plug has 2 yellow and 2 black wires but i jointed the 2 yellow to 4 yellows wires on the board and same thing 2 on 4    for the black grounds.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 15, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=2021358&postcount=4
> 
> My little moded psu



so what did you do?


----------



## MohawkAngel (Sep 15, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so what did you do?



Edited it ...tought it was more than pictures I posted.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Sep 15, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i just ordered a "Rockford Fosgate PRIME" 10 inch sub. I only got one right now but i want to try them out before i get a 2nd and i don't have the money right now.
> 
> now what this has to do with anything in this thread is i am going to use it on the setup i have showed above. Also here is a shot of the setup now kinda cleaned up and out of sight somewhat
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100829/S5031186 (2).jpg



I would bolt the PSU under the shelf where the car amp is. dont bolt it at same level as the car amp but on top under the shelf. Twist the car amp in front so you can acces easily the adjusting screws and tyo finish oyu make a wood panel to hide it but holes ..one for the intake of the psu fan and 2 others for 2X 120mm fan to cool down the amp. If you need acces just flip the front plate and adjust the screws on the amp.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 15, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> I would bolt the PSU under the shelf where the car amp is. dont bolt it at same level as the car amp but on top under the shelf. Twist the car amp in front so you can acces easily the adjusting screws and tyo finish oyu make a wood panel to hide it but holes ..one for the intake of the psu fan and 2 others for 2X 120mm fan to cool down the amp. If you need acces just flip the from palte and adjust the screws on the amp.



thanks for the idea but this setup is only a temp setup. it will be going in my car and i will be buying something cheaper for in the house and maybe apply your idea then


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

Zip tied a Scythe 120mm to my AC L2 Pro. 











At 850 Mhz/1200Mhz it only hit 41*C during my last test. 0.o


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 24, 2010)

i just noticed that my post got deleted by w1zzard when he epicly failed 

so here is my little setup 
i am using:
JVC amp 
Silverstone PSU
Lightning Audio subwoofer(made by rockford fosgate)
Custom built sealed enclosure 0.75 ft2 wired with 10gage. All joints double sealed.





has amazing bass and didn't cost all that much.($100 for amp,$40 for sub,$100 for psu,$60 for enclosure everything new *got the JVC amp for $50 off during a sale*)


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Sep 27, 2010)

a little ghetto mod a had in the old case










i had some small fans laying around so i stuck them to the cpu fan to cool the motherboard heatsinks


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 27, 2010)

MustangGT2142 said:


> a little ghetto mod a had in the old case
> 
> http://www.shrani.si/f/k/G2/4Ka8sVL1/04082010752.jpg
> http://www.shrani.si/f/24/qs/3E5p2CWr/04082010774.jpg
> ...




You should send in that idea to a case maker.. better mod then what anyone has done yet..

Btw, gotta mod that picture of the Audi to have a Mustang emblem


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Sep 28, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> You should send in that idea to a case maker.. better mod then what anyone has done yet..
> 
> Btw, gotta mod that picture of the Audi to have a Mustang emblem



thanks. so you're serious about sending in the idea...? never thought the mod was that good

and about the picture... yeah i'll try to mod it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 28, 2010)

MustangGT2142 said:


> thanks. so you're serious about sending in the idea...? never thought the mod was that good
> 
> and about the picture... yeah i'll try to mod it.



Well, if you could figure out the bases of cases having something around it.. Think of Sunbeams Whereever Rack.. if you could base something that can cover the mobo in a case.. I think it would go.. The Whereever rack only goes up to 2 fans. If you get them fixed right... a cover like that could have some oc'ers going for it, or even people that live in the heat and get problems due to their mobo's overheating..


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Sep 28, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, if you could figure out the bases of cases having something around it.. Think of Sunbeams Whereever Rack.. if you could base something that can cover the mobo in a case.. I think it would go.. The Whereever rack only goes up to 2 fans. If you get them fixed right... a cover like that could have some oc'ers going for it, or even people that live in the heat and get problems due to their mobo's overheating..



ok i'll try to think of something


----------



## dontiq (Oct 2, 2010)

hd 4850 on extreme cooler


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 2, 2010)

XFX 4650 ghetto cooler by me


before:





after




moar at:  XFX HD4650 cooling mod!


----------



## MohawkAngel (Oct 8, 2010)

Could it be a good idea to buy the new 250mm fans and put it over the motherboard on top of an old horizontal case that i previously cutted the hole on top ?


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 8, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Could it be a good idea to buy the new 250mm fans and put it over the motherboard on top of an old horizontal case that i previously cutted the hole on top ?



Why ask, just do it!


----------



## MohawkAngel (Oct 8, 2010)

Asking about the dust and other stuff


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 8, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Asking about the dust and other stuff



Ghetto mod a fan filter out of pantyhose


----------



## MohawkAngel (Oct 8, 2010)

What coulour the pantyhose?? I want it to fit the blue led of the fan and to match the colour of my case. jk


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 9, 2010)

I was bored this afternoon and had some spare stuff laying around so...











Only thing is, it won't power on  I don't know why, but I'll investigate tomorrow possibly.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 9, 2010)

did you set the jumpers correct on those IDE drives?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> did you set the jumpers correct on those IDE drives?



IDK man, I press the power button and nothing happens. If the jumpers weren't set right it would still post right?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah it would still post or atleast power on.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Oct 9, 2010)

Maybe the jumpers of the power button are not plugged on the correct pins. Go online and look for mobo manual. If its still not powering remove the ram sticks it should beep if you have an onboard speaker. If not beeping and psu not starting then unplug the psu 4 pins connector and 20(24) from mobo. Place a metallic jumper between the green wire and any black wire(ground) on the 20(24) main plug. If the psu turns then there big chances that its the mobo that is fried. From past experiences if the mobo is ok but processor is fried then the fans will turn anyway just wont start. but if the mobo is fried then no beep and psu fan not turning when started. 

Hope it could help....im used with old crap so follow those steps. Its poor man tricks and work all the time


----------



## MohawkAngel (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks like an old Intel board to me since you have the white ram air from Compaq case. I just had one like that and the mobo was fried due to overheating. I see the type of mobo from here...1 gig Maximum socket 370 , 512 megs pc133 maximum and pci slots. just rebuilded one and sold it to my aunt. going great when having enough ram but overheating as hell.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 9, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Looks like an old Intel board to me since you have the white ram air from Compaq case. I just had one like that and the mobo was fried due to overheating. I see the type of mobo from here...1 gig Maximum socket 370 , 512 megs pc133 maximum and pci slots. just rebuilded one and sold it to my aunt. going great when having enough ram but overheating as hell.



It's an Asus A7V-ML socket-A mobo with a 1.3GHz Athlon. Could using a 500W PSU with 24-pin on a board that was designed for a 150W with 20-pin only and no CPU power be the problem?


----------



## Techtu (Oct 9, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> It's an Asus A7V-ML socket-A mobo with a 1.3GHz Athlon. Could using a 500W PSU with 24-pin on a board that was designed for a 150W with 20-pin only and no CPU power be the problem?



Hmmm, I'm no expert on this but I feel sure enough to say that it really shouldn't matter what PSU you use as long as it can put out enough power


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 9, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Hmmm, I'm no expert on this but I feel sure enough to say that it really shouldn't matter what PSU you use as long as it can put out enough power



Yes true true, but as most of us know, OEM prebuilt shit can be extremely picky. Especially if it's almost 10 years old.


----------



## Techtu (Oct 9, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Yes true true, but as most of us know, OEM prebuilt shit can be extremely picky. Especially if it's almost 10 years old.



Ahh, that's true too


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 9, 2010)

eeet liivesss! 





Turns out the power button connector and the 20-pin weren't plugged in correctly. I was just tired of messing with it last night. The two fans on the PSU and the 92mm ram give the box a good bit of ventilation.


----------



## Techtu (Oct 9, 2010)

ha.... I love how you set it up bang in the center of the room


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 9, 2010)

Is that a wifi stick on top of the PSU?  Nice PC in a Box.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 9, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> ha.... I love how you set it up bang in the center of the room



 I just used an extension cord, didn't want to get the kitchen table all messy again. But, the cat keeps jumping on the box so I'll have to put it all up before we leave in a minute.



mlee49 said:


> Is that a wifi stick on top of the PSU?  Nice PC in a Box.



That it is man. Thanks


----------



## Techtu (Oct 9, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I just used an extension cord, didn't want to get the kitchen table all messy again. But, the cat keeps jumping on the box so I'll have to put it all up before we leave in a minute.



Haha... yea most cat's have a thing for hiding in boxes, you might want to tape it up... The box that is


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 9, 2010)

Edited, you got it working.
Teach me for not reading


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 13, 2010)

Got busy with a mod I've wanted to do for a while now.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 13, 2010)

hey........ this your gf's PC?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 13, 2010)

Nope, that's my CM 690.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice, I like it!


----------



## MohawkAngel (Oct 14, 2010)

Just wanna ask if some of you already ghetto moded a Mac Power G4 case? They look great but I would like to get rid of the mac stuff inside and  transplant some old AMD shit I could find around to make a download rig or home server. The mac stuff would go in a box I would do to put in my car the psu throw only 160W so i would build up something and use that simple Mac as car computer and park it near wireless internet cafe or watch movies in the car  Any ideas???


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 16, 2010)

If your not already a member of Xtreme Systems I'd suggest you check them out.  They do stunts like this:







Full thread:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=259690

He said his load temps were around 40ºC, Nice effective mod right there!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2010)

i have often thought of doing something like that but wouldn't be possible to get it in my case


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 16, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> If your not already a member of Xtreme Systems I'd suggest you check them out.  They do stunts like this:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101016/DSC_8880_2.jpg
> 
> ...



guess someone likes his TRUE's's's's's


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

Damn, that's Xtreme! 

*goes and reads entire thread*


----------



## cable (Oct 27, 2010)

8500 gt palit 1gig with xbox 360 heat sink woks great


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

That's awesome!!!!!!!!!!!   True definition of ghetto!


----------



## mudkip (Nov 3, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101102/102_2776420.jpg



nice bong


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah this nice $30 res-top cracked and I ain't got no gaming puter!  Gonna rock teh Mountain Dew res for a minute.



And it totally looks like a bong!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

As long as the bong works


----------



## jasper1605 (Nov 3, 2010)

The desk wasn't wide enough nor was the third monitor tall enough so I built me an extension as opposed to buying a new desk


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm glad to see i wasn't the only one that thought it looked like a bong


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 3, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Mountain Dew res



Mountain Dew res FTW


----------



## Techtu (Nov 3, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101102/102_2776420.jpg



Dude... I've been looking everywhere for that!


----------



## bear jesus (Nov 4, 2010)

One of my 6870's with a zalman vf1000 and ducting fan


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## KieX (Nov 12, 2010)

Side panel on Vulcan uses 200mm fans, but didn't have any. I have 180mm silverstone fans but they have a larger hole placement...

*Zip-ties to the rescue!*










Can't even tell there's zipties from the outside, but inside, this fan has brought every component's temp down by at least 10C  The fan's structure also touches the rubber grommets, so the vibration is still dampened


----------



## REDDLINE (Nov 23, 2010)

Heres my Ghetto mod, it may not be my computer, but its my little cousins 
computer that sits to the right of me, i did this mod because his video card (ATI 4850)
is hitting extreme temperatures, around 101'C in call of duty MW2 or WoW, which i think is UNREAL
so i got the idea thinking "Hmmm its cold outside" soooo this is what happend, and how it will stay till 2 weeks from now when i buy him a new video card.






























Surprisingly temps dropped 50-60'C, letting him play under a FurMark full load benchmark at 40-60'C OC'd

The air actually moves in pretty fast, i put my hand at the end of the tube and i can feel it moving pretty fast


----------



## bear jesus (Nov 23, 2010)

SpeedsticK said:


> Heres my Ghetto mod, it may not be my computer, but its my little cousins
> computer that sits to the right of me, i did this mod because his video card (ATI 4850)
> is hitting extreme temperatures, around 101'C in call of duty MW2 or WoW, which i think is UNREAL
> so i got the idea thinking "Hmmm its cold outside" soooo this is what happend, and how it will stay till 2 weeks from now when i buy him a new video card.
> ...



 i have thought about doing something similar but having ducting going out my window would probably make people think it's a weed grow house 

But  at the temps before the mod, I'm curious if you tried reseating the heatsink with some fresh thermal paste and cleaning the heat sink or went straight to the ducting option?


----------



## REDDLINE (Nov 23, 2010)

actually we did, it was the first thing i did for him, i went out and bought a few things of Arctic silver  thermal paste, didnt do anything, dropped temps like 5 degrees, but nothing drastically better, i even cleaned off all the dust on the heatsink and cleaned off the fan


----------



## bear jesus (Nov 23, 2010)

SpeedsticK said:


> actually we did, it was the first thing i did for him, i went out and bought a few things of Arctic silver  thermal paste, didnt do anything, dropped temps like 5 degrees, but nothing drastically better, i even cleaned off all the dust on the heatsink and cleaned off the fan



 that was one toasty core, although i must admit the heatsink does not look like a great one for the 48xx core. the stock one has a couple 8mm heat pipes and a thick copper base and that one kinda looks like its only aluminum, is that right?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 23, 2010)

bear jesus said:


> that was one toasty core, although i must admit the heatsink does not look like a great one for the 48xx core. the stock one has a couple 8mm heat pipes and a thick copper base and that one kinda looks like its only aluminum, is that right?



a vf-900 was not even able to bring my 4850 toxic below 85 load, under furmark it even reached the critical 120, and that about 20-30 times.I was was bench addicted back then


----------



## bear jesus (Nov 23, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> a vf-900 was not even able to bring my 4850 toxic below 85 load, under furmark it even reached the critical 120, and that about 20-30 times.I was was bench addicted back then



 i only let my core hit 100c accidentally as i had unplugged the wrong fans, the vf1000 is a lot bigger than the vf900 with more heat pipes so probably a lot better.

Using a ducting fan and a bit of ducting i managed to get my 4870's core as low as 48c while over volted/clocked thus why i have tried the same thing with the 6870 i posted a little earlier in this thread.

Ducting is the crazy getto modders best friend imo


----------



## MohawkAngel (Nov 23, 2010)

Instead i would recommend cutting a hole on the side panel window and put there a 140mm fan that blows in or blows out depending of the other airflow.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Nov 23, 2010)

I think hes got enough space there t put the old type AMD AM2 socket Athlon square heatsink. Not the ones with 360 fins and small copper circle at the base fr recent phenom but older ones with straight fins and full flat square base. Just drill the 2 holes for the retaining pins anf Voila!


----------



## REDDLINE (Nov 23, 2010)

yeah in the front of the case i have a delta fan pushing air out, while i put a small fan at the beginning of the tube pushing air into the tube, in turn pushing cold air into the case, so all air is pushed out fast enough not to have the air sitting in the case long enough to heat anything else up. before the whole case would get very hot to the touch just from the video card heat


----------



## REDDLINE (Nov 23, 2010)

i could go buy an AM2 socket heatsink, but this seems to work for now, and should work for another 2 weeks when i buy myself an AMD 6870, in turn letting him get one of my old ATI 5770s.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Nov 23, 2010)

Then when the switch will be made do it with a cheap amd stock cpu like i told ya guys here selling it for 2$ or could get one used near your place for cheap and post it back here after you did the modding  I'm curious to know how much degrees it could get  with that heatsink and stock amd fan


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 23, 2010)

bear jesus said:


> i only let my core hit 100c accidentally as i had unplugged the wrong fans, the vf1000 is a lot bigger than the vf900 with more heat pipes so probably a lot better.
> 
> Using a ducting fan and a bit of ducting i managed to get my 4870's core as low as 48c while over volted/clocked thus why i have tried the same thing with the 6870 i posted a little earlier in this thread.
> 
> Ducting is the crazy getto modders best friend imo



indeed, but sadly also the horribly ugliest!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 23, 2010)

bear jesus said:


> that was one toasty core, although i must admit the heatsink does not look like a great one for the 48xx core. the stock one has a couple 8mm heat pipes and a thick copper base and that one kinda looks like its only aluminum, is that right?



maybe that is just a bad hsf or something. I had a 4850 with the same heatsink and ~60-70c was the norm no matter the load. Be it gaming,folding or furmark. Also keep in mind i had MX-2 on it and had very good airflow in the case.(Antec 300 will all spots filled)


----------



## BraveSoul (Nov 27, 2010)

cruncher/folder, had to get more clean air moving through it









and keep it quiet




2x120mm intake, 1x80mm exhaust+psu120mm fan/gtx260
_____________________________




Antec1200 filter project


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 27, 2010)

gotta like ghetto mods


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 27, 2010)

dude i love the ghettoness of that case, but lets face bro, you need a new box. lol


----------



## MohawkAngel (Nov 28, 2010)

*Modded PSU for silent fans*

STEP BY STEP INSTRUCTIONS

1- Choose a good used psu preferably in my case 120mm fan or 2X80mm fans because if you do it with a single 80mm fan psu theres chances that it wont move enough air and overheat the psu.

2- Be sure that after you plugged it there is a free wires+plugs set that you could cut right into the psu. (Molex set for exemple that wont be used for hdd,dvd reader, etc)

3-Open the PSU then find the base where the useless wires plug. Normally a set of 2-black,1 red 5v and 1 yellow 12v.

4-Cut right at the base one black wire and the yellow 12v wire since you only need the red 5v and a black ground.

5-Cut the fan wires at the base also to be sure to keep long enough wires on the fan itself.

6-Solder the + wire of the fan to the red 5v wire you left and the - (ground) to the black wire you left.

Put back the cover and listen how silent it is  

NOTE: If you wanna be sure you get the most silent fans and got lot of fans in spare just use a 6V battery or a car battery charger setted at 6V charging mode and test the fans for sounds. If its quiet enough at 6v then it will be quieter at 5V of the psu.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Nov 28, 2010)

Looks really good. I wish I had a PSU casing with fan on top for my old PSU's.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Nov 28, 2010)

Swamp Monster said:


> Looks really good. I wish I had a PSU casing with fan on top for my old PSU's.



Yuo could find it on internet brand new for around 20$


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 29, 2010)

Don't forget to test whether your fan starts up at 5v


----------



## MohawkAngel (Nov 29, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Don't forget to test whether your fan starts up at 5v



Most 80mm fans does and 120mm fans also.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 29, 2010)

i went ghetto today, for cooling, since i am crunching all the time now.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 29, 2010)

You even used a ghetto cam


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 29, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> You even used a ghetto cam



i lol'd. i dont have an actual cam. im too poor


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Nov 29, 2010)

A lot of what is ghetto in this thread just seems practical to me.

I had a temporary server set up in a mid-tower case and I needed an extra fan dedicated to cooling the HDDs so I cut a fan hole.  The only reason why I mention this is I didn't have a Dremel (or rotary tool) at the time so I used an angle grinder and a 3" cutoff wheel to cut a 90mm fan hole.  It aint pretty but it sure is functional.  I used tape on the bad edges because I didn't feel like deburring.








MohawkAngel said:


> STEP BY STEP INSTRUCTIONS
> 
> 1- Choose a good used psu preferably in my case 120mm fan or 2X80mm fans because if you do it with a single 80mm fan psu theres chances that it wont move enough air and overheat the psu.
> 
> ...



Sir, it says "Ghetto Mods" not "Intelligent modifications with step by step instructions"


----------



## MohawkAngel (Nov 29, 2010)

Not all people in the ghetto are dumbass  But I had to explain for the average dumbass in the ghetto 



streetfighter 2 said:


> A lot of what is ghetto in this thread just seems practical to me.
> 
> I had a temporary server set up in a mid-tower case and I needed an extra fan dedicated to cooling the HDDs so I cut a fan hole.  The only reason why I mention this is I didn't have a Dremel (or rotary tool) at the time so I used an angle grinder and a 3" cutoff wheel to cut a 90mm fan hole.  It aint pretty but it sure is functional.  I used tape on the bad edges because I didn't feel like deburring.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swamp Monster (Nov 29, 2010)

I was inspired by your mods and decided to do a quick ghetto mod of my front intake fan shroud I had a bad feeling about it interfering with air flow, and I was right! After shroud removal fan sucks air in like crazy
And missing floppy covers is my videocard's hot air exhaust.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 29, 2010)

Swamp Monster said:


> I was inspired by your mods and decided to do a quick ghetto mod of my front intake fan shroud I had a bad feeling about it interfering with air flow, and I was right! After shroud removal fan sucks air in like crazy
> And missing floppy covers is my videocard's hot air exhaust.



Wow yeah that's quite the restrictive grill there  Nice work, especially since you can simply cover it up with the front panel


----------



## Swamp Monster (Nov 29, 2010)

I also couldn't clean fan blades properly, because fan removal was real pain in the a**. Now i can clean it easy.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 29, 2010)

dont forget to paint the newly cut edges after cutting out the grill. i use cheap nail varnish/lacquer


----------



## MohawkAngel (Nov 29, 2010)

Swamp Monster said:


> I was inspired by your mods and decided to do a quick ghetto mod of my front intake fan shroud I had a bad feeling about it interfering with air flow, and I was right! After shroud removal fan sucks air in like crazy
> And missing floppy covers is my videocard's hot air exhaust.



The fan must be plugged on the 12v do like i did with take a molex from old psu remove the yellow and black wire just keep the red and black one then it will slow down the rpm but still get enough air.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 29, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> A lot of what is ghetto in this thread just seems practical to me.
> 
> I had a temporary server set up in a mid-tower case and I needed an extra fan dedicated to cooling the HDDs so I cut a fan hole.  The only reason why I mention this is I didn't have a Dremel (or rotary tool) at the time so I used an angle grinder and a 3" cutoff wheel to cut a 90mm fan hole.  It aint pretty but it sure is functional.  I used tape on the bad edges because I didn't feel like deburring.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101129/90mm_fan_hole.jpg



FINALLY we see some Duct Tape!!!!! You sir earn my thanks!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Nov 29, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> then it will slow down the rpm but still get enough air.



It is already a slow rpm fan- 1400 rpm, and I wanted MOAR AIR AT ANY COST but I get your point. I could do it for my rear fan. It has similar restricting grill on it.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 29, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101102/102_2776420.jpg



GHETTO "B"



SpeedsticK said:


> Heres my Ghetto mod, it may not be my computer, but its my little cousins
> computer that sits to the right of me, i did this mod because his video card (ATI 4850)
> is hitting extreme temperatures, around 101'C in call of duty MW2 or WoW, which i think is UNREAL
> so i got the idea thinking "Hmmm its cold outside" soooo this is what happend, and how it will stay till 2 weeks from now when i buy him a new video card.
> ...



I really hop you put a filter in there somewhere


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 29, 2010)

Needed fan control with a DMM attached, here is what I came up with


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 30, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> The fan must be plugged on the 12v do like i did with take a molex from old psu remove the yellow and black wire just keep the red and black one then it will slow down the rpm but still get enough air.



or you can hack a yellow wire LOL!


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 30, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> GHETTO "B"
> 
> I really hop you put a filter in there somewhere





Half Baked]All right. Then get me an avocado said:


> Needed fan control with a DMM attached, here is what I came up with
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101129/IMG_2005714.jpg








by the way, I made that just for you Sneeky!


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 30, 2010)

I can use some to fill the large hole in the far side, one sec


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 30, 2010)

can you explain that ^


----------



## MohawkAngel (Nov 30, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> or you can hack a yellow wire LOL!



Yes you could in na ugly job  Ghetto job of course lol. The pus I modded in this thread has really short wire and it will be perfect for the case I will recieve on wednesday as HTPC. Maybe only need to make the 4pins plug longer. I'll take a look


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 30, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Yes you could in na ugly job  Ghetto job of course lol. The pus I modded in this thread has really short wire and it will be perfect for the case I will recieve on wednesday as HTPC. Maybe only need to make the 4pins plug longer. I'll take a look



why should it be ghetto, you can strip thr plastic off the yellow wire for a portion in the middle, dont cut the wire. put flux on it, take the fans wire, give it a layer of soldering, connect the peeled wire and the fan wire in a T and then solder em together. dont melt the plastic sleeving of the yellow wire.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Nov 30, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> why should it be ghetto, you can strip thr plastic off the yellow wire for a portion in the middle, dont cut the wire. put flux on it, take the fans wire, give it a layer of soldering, connect the peeled wire and the fan wire in a T and then solder em together. dont melt the plastic sleeving of the yellow wire.



Of course you could do it but if the begin to make noise or die you have to unsolder it. Thats real shitty in my opinion. Thats why its better to modify the fan wires with a molex plug or modify the molex plug already on the fan. Like that you have nothing to un-solder when you have to change the fan.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 30, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Of course you could do it but if the begin to make noise or die you have to unsolder it. Thats real shitty in my opinion. Thats why its better to modify the fan wires with a molex plug or modify the molex plug already on the fan. Like that you have nothing to un-solder when you have to change the fan.


:/ then why not hack the yellow wire and connect a molex :/


----------



## MohawkAngel (Nov 30, 2010)

Thats what I explained in the earlier post before you told about the soldering wire man lol


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 30, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Thats what I explained in the earlier post before you told about the soldering wire man lol



You can solder the wires of a molex to the yellow wire just as you can solder the molex to the fan pins. Generally the fan pins have starting voltage of 5v and go up all the way to 12v. So if your fan doesnt start at 5v or if the fan you put in moves air better than the stock fan, it wouldnt require full 12v, so you can then use the yellow wire with a resistor in series to the molex male for the fan. Varying the magnitude of the resistor you can vary fan speed.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Nov 30, 2010)

Or like i did you could just put the fan on the 5 volt wire directly depending of what you want. I have fans that are mostly dead silent and still pushing good amount of air at 5v so i dont need to mess around with resistors and stuff like that.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 30, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Or like i did you could just put the fan on the 5 volt wire directly depending of what you want. I have fans that are mostly dead silent and still pushing good amount of air at 5v so i dont need to mess around with resistors and stuff like that.



which means you are a man of no fun


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 30, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> can you explain that ^



That is a potentiometer in a tin with duct tape (for ghetto factor). Used for fan control and has a DMM attached so I can see what voltage is applied.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Nov 30, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> which means you are a man of no fun



I'm a practical man and practical rhymes with logical not with fun


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 1, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> That is a potentiometer in a tin with duct tape (for ghetto factor). Used for fan control and has a DMM attached so I can see what voltage is applied.


DMM as in digital multimeter?? 
that blue thing is a pot. ?? wtf!! tiny!!



MohawkAngel said:


> I'm a practical man and practical rhymes with logical not with fun


first thing about practical is trying out new stuff and experimenting. sticking to something aint practical to me. oh... and btw... the two large caps in the smps... plz dont touch their ends... you will burn with shock... after you open the case take a metal sheet and place it so that their ends touch the metal sheet. they will discharge with a sound. like phut.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Dec 1, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> DMM as in digital multimeter??
> that blue thing is a pit. ?? wtf!! LOL
> 
> 
> first thing about practical is trying out new stuff and experimenting. sticking to something aint practical to me. oh... and btw... the two large caps in the smps... plz dont touch their ends... you will burn with shock... after you open the case take a metal sheet and place it so that their ends touch the metal sheet. they will discharge with a sound. like phut.



Don't need to do that I leave the wire pin between the green and black one on the main plug and when disconnected from wall outlet this pin that I use to start the psu also makes the remaining current leaves the condenser. If I decided to remove the pin prior to unplugging the wall outlet then I would have to discharge the condensers. With it still in place it do the discharging job. 
BTW i'm repairing computers since 1997 so don't worry for me and if I need more advices I call my bro who is an engineer in Research and Development section  for Honeywell electronics  

Just a parenthesis...I used to be a car mechanic so when we have a car problem in the family it's not long we repair it  Car mechanic and electronic engineer working as a team


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 2, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> That is a potentiometer in a tin with duct tape (for ghetto factor). Used for fan control and has a DMM attached so I can see what voltage is applied.



Aren't you a little concerned about the pot dissipating more than it's rated power?  Although I don't know the exact pot your using the ones I have like it are only good for <1W.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 2, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Aren't you a little concerned about the pot dissipating more than it's rated power?  Although I don't know the exact pot your using the ones I have like it are only good for <1W.



For what I need it needs to be able to set a 9.5V input to 7.5, then just run as close to 12V as possible (reading is 11.92V). For my needs it seems to work fine. I was actually worried the power draw might be too much, but nothing warmed up durring the 2-3 hours I ran it last.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 2, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Don't need to do that I leave the wire pin between the green and black one on the main plug and when disconnected from wall outlet this pin that I use to start the psu also makes the remaining current leaves the condenser. If I decided to remove the pin prior to unplugging the wall outlet then I would have to discharge the condensers. With it still in place it do the discharging job.
> BTW i'm repairing computers since 1997 so don't worry for me and if I need more advices I call my bro who is an engineer in Research and Development section  for Honeywell electronics
> 
> Just a parenthesis...I used to be a car mechanic so when we have a car problem in the family it's not long we repair it  Car mechanic and electronic engineer working as a team



hey nice trick with the green wires.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Dec 2, 2010)

Yep. If you ever did that with a psu still plugged on the mobo you could see that few seconds after you shutted down the switch on the psu with all wires still plugged there is current left. Just after you put the psu switch at OFF push on your Power button on your case you gonna see that the fans are giving a little kick ot start. Then its discharged...same principle i'm doing with the green pin since its the green pin that is the main trigger for starting a psu.


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 2, 2010)

this is a good thing to do... I always discharge my PSU anytime I flip off the switch in the back. I've seen people ruin hardware b/c they dive right in as soon as the switch is flipped.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 3, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Yep. If you ever did that with a psu still plugged on the mobo you could see that few seconds after you shutted down the switch on the psu with all wires still plugged there is current left. Just after you put the psu switch at OFF push on your Power button on your case you gonna see that the fans are giving a little kick ot start. Then its discharged...same principle i'm doing with the green pin since its the green pin that is the main trigger for starting a psu.



yeah, especially with mobos with indication LEDs. its easier that way. but my old ECS one didnt have one so i relied on luck.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Dec 3, 2010)

Some boards like mine with a DEL  as soon as the psu shut down it shut down the del but there is still power in the psu itself that why i do the PUSH POWER BUTTON trick to finish discharging the psu


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 9, 2010)

Thought I'd show off some handy work with a piece of crap router that kept dropping its connection every 10 to 12 minutes.  Using scrap metal from work and an old spare fan from a box at work so the whole mod was free.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Dec 9, 2010)

Excellent  cant belive this threads still running i posted this back in march 2008, 

Good to see people are being creative with diy.

Beertintedgoggles thats a great free mod.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice work so if the system works fine then do it now with a good router and make a full box


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 9, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Nice work so if the system works fine then do it now with a good router and make a full box



The router works perfectly now at my friends place who pays one set price for electricity so I have my folding rigs set up at his place.  I've thought about putting a router in a cigar box, might see what I can get my hands on.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Dec 10, 2010)

I would buy a metal suitcase to put the whole computer in it and the router at the same time. Lan box for take out


----------



## HalfAHertz (Dec 15, 2010)

Heya,

Not sure if I am ghetto enough to be in this awesome thread but I wanted to pitch in anyway. This is me trying to glue the broken hinge of a friend's laptop. I'm using epoxy resign and i needed to find a way for it to stand tight for 24h.
I hope it'll hold till tomorrow.

Edit: oh and btw run away from HP pavillion laptops like the plague. I've had nothing but headaches with those


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 15, 2010)

I like the tape/screw driver sculpture.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 16, 2010)

HalfAHertz said:


> Heya,
> 
> Not sure if I am ghetto enough to be in this awesome thread but I wanted to pitch in anyway. This is me trying to glue the broken hinge of a friend's laptop. I'm using epoxy resign and i needed to find a way for it to stand tight for 24h.
> I hope it'll hold till tomorrow.
> ...



i likes sculpture too..
anyhoo, when i am in that position, i put in a little super glue after mixing the resin type  then put up a stand or keep it on a pillow. the (cotton) pillow takes shape of the thing and helps!


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 16, 2010)

I've had few ghetto mods, but when i made them, they ended up looking something more than just ghetto... mostly.

*Additional USB ports on a floppy plastic cover on TT VF6000BNS case:*



 



*Aluminum crafted RAM heat spreaders:*



 

 

 

 



*Zalman VF-900 fan modification:*



 

 





 

 





 

 



*Gainward 6600GT AGP cooler fan mod (this one is really ancient):*


----------



## Swamp Monster (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice mods. Yea, they look little too good for ghetto. No duct tape I like those RAM Heatsinks.


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 17, 2010)

awesome mods! yea i've forced several fans to gpu heatsinks lol

oh and swamp monster, i've finally figured out what your avatar is... i knew i recognized it from somewhere... its the Verran from Mass Effect.

my latest ghetto mods would be the Dell LED and switch assembly i pulled and plugged into my Foxconn MB. The header plugged right in lol. and i've got a 60mm fan blowing on my IGPs heatsink to keep it cool (OC the IGP to 950 from 450)


----------



## Swamp Monster (Dec 17, 2010)

This mod is something beautiful. ^ And yes, it is Varren from ME


----------



## electr0n (Dec 19, 2010)

just wanna share this. my RAM cooler.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Dec 19, 2010)

Loving the ram cooler made from a bin lid  thats awsome! thanks,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2010)

That's definitely creative and effective I bet!


----------



## electr0n (Dec 19, 2010)

thanks for liking it, i hope to finished other projects during xmas break. Ghetto rules!


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 19, 2010)

ghetto is about to be redifined....
hang on to your senses!!




















http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=50372&id=100000478611462


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 19, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> ghetto is about to be redifined....
> hang on to your senses!!
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...35257342_100000478611462_610709_7809410_n.jpg
> 
> ...



is that a vga ramcooler from aluminium foil?


----------



## MohawkAngel (Dec 20, 2010)

Should'nt you blow the air on it and not suck the air from VGA ?


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 20, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> is that a vga ramcooler from aluminium foil?


foil, sheet... yeah these stuff.



MohawkAngel said:


> Should'nt you blow the air on it and not suck the air from VGA ?



see, there is a fan on the side panel blowin in fresh air, and the suckd air from the VGA is getting exhausted by another fan under the case, which is directed by and exhaust tunel to the back of the case. 
nifty eh?


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 22, 2010)

*mine: Athlon 2000 xp+*

hey guys i just want to show off my old rig. This rig is a very very old machine. i decided to put these watercooling kit came from my OLD parts..

Let's have a look:
*MOBO:*




thermaltakewaterblock.. i know this block is not for socket 462 mobo




*with cable tie.*





*still booting up:*





*chipset ddr266*





*add 40mm fan*





*pci graphics card. TNT2 add 40mm fan
*




*oppsss too close for lian-li case 7series*









*coolerr master RAD took from aquagate:*





*pump made in hongkong. ordered from ebay:*





*swiftech reservoir, with 10mm tubing *





*from 45c on aircooler now 28c on water*





*testing:*

*wohhhhh i made it...

thanks for watching..*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 22, 2010)

fucking awesome lol


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> fucking awesome lol



LOL


----------



## Swamp Monster (Dec 23, 2010)

It is fun to overclock older computers like this. Looks really good. i love those kind of mods.


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 25, 2010)

> It is fun to overclock older computers like this. Looks really good. i love those kind of mods.



yeah you're right it's indeed funny while im having put the parts onto MOBO.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Dec 25, 2010)

Youre right I just overclocked my old intel celeron 1.2gigs 100mhz to 113mhz and around 1.3 gigs ...ohh it rocks...not! lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2010)

could you provide a link to the pump? 
Also it is fun to overclock older computers and bench them. I had a Athlon Barton 2400+ overclocked to 2.6ghz on a ghetto cooler. It was a Tt V1 zip tied using the mounting holes in the board  it was using a ati 9500 cooled by a 60mm fan ziptied to it. Too bad i don't have the phone that i took the pics with anymore or i would post them for you guys to see.


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 28, 2010)

> could you provide a link to the pump?
> Also it is fun to overclock older computers and bench them. I had a Athlon Barton 2400+ overclocked to 2.6ghz on a ghetto cooler. It was a Tt V1 zip tied using the mounting holes in the board  it was using a ati 9500 cooled by a 60mm fan ziptied to it. Too bad i don't have the phone that i took the pics with anymore or i would post them for you guys to see.



Great! Heres the Link as you request:
LINK


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice pump! would be perfect for a S478 OCer or Socket 754


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 28, 2010)

interesting variants they have :
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/HuaQiang-North-Road/Mini-Water-Pump-/_i.html?_fsub=132439919&_sid=658411979&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## Gas2100 (Dec 28, 2010)

that pump would be perfect for a internal watercooling set up in a xbox 360!


----------



## d3fct (Jan 1, 2011)

ok, well i've had this headset for about a year and just as of late ive broken it twice. I'm retiring it, just ordered creative labs sound blaster arena headset. the first break sucked,I dropped the headset on the floor by accident and the right cup is in a ball and socket type joint, well that split in two thus making the right cup just hang by the wire. so i quickly stuck it back together and ziptied it up(yes they're pink). then just yesterday the sound in the left cup kept shorting in and out if i moved my head, so the only thing I had close to me at the time was a used floss pic, so I jammed that in along side the wire to keep it from moving around. the headset still works just fine, but I think it's had a tough enough of a life, time for a replacement. but before I put it away i thought it would be fitting to show it off in here for a good laugh or two at my pink zipties.


----------



## KieX (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's a quick way to hide cables and reuse shoe boxes:


























I suppose if I'd used an all black shoe box it would look neater, but that's all I could find at home.


----------



## Trigger911 (Jan 2, 2011)

lol the shoe box is funny


----------



## bbmarley (Jan 2, 2011)

shoebox is genius!


----------



## Trigger911 (Jan 2, 2011)

I think it needs a fan for ventalation my routers would fry lmao im using cisco 2600 stuff tho .. shoe box is a little small


----------



## KieX (Jan 2, 2011)

Trigger911 said:


> I think it needs a fan for ventalation my routers would fry lmao im using cisco 2600 stuff tho .. shoe box is a little small



Best part of cardboard is that it's fully customisable lol. Maybe you need a bigger boots box or something and cut out fan holes for your one For this simple modem/router it was perfect


----------



## Trigger911 (Jan 2, 2011)

KieX said:


> Best part of cardboard is that it's fully customisable lol. Maybe you need a bigger boots box or something and cut out fan holes for your one For this simple modem/router it was perfect



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McgK7p9IjLc

this gives you idea of size lmao ...


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 4, 2011)

KieX said:


> Here's a quick way to hide cables and reuse shoe boxes:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110101/DSC_0329 (Small).jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110101/DSC_0331 (Small).jpg
> ...



Ultimate Ghettoness


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

Double sided tape for router to the wall and tie-raps for wires would have done the job


----------



## KieX (Jan 4, 2011)

MohawkAngel said:


> Double sided tape for router to the wall and tie-raps for wires would have done the job



But that would mean having to try to sort out the cable mess. Much easier and faster to hide it.  What you can't see can't....


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

I was about to say "It's ghetto modding and not laziness land" but many times in the ghetto people are lazy asses


----------



## Error 404 (Jan 15, 2011)

This thread shouldn't die!
Here's something I had to whip up, since my router was overheating and causing internet problems.




The 80mm fan seems to provide enough airflow to keep it fairly cool, but I just need to tidy it up a lot and it might become permanent.


----------



## erixx (Jan 15, 2011)

The Cable Management is also very ghetto


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 15, 2011)

Error 404 said:


> This thread shouldn't die!
> Here's something I had to whip up, since my router was overheating and causing internet problems.
> http://i56.tinypic.com/96hz4j.jpg
> The 80mm fan seems to provide enough airflow to keep it fairly cool, but I just need to tidy it up a lot and it might become permanent.



Thats full of win, a true ghetto mod!


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 15, 2011)

What to do when too much watercooling takes up all of the case front and leaves no room in which to mount an HDD?

Front:





HDD mount:





I just screwed it to the rear of the case where the small vents above the expansion slots are on the Nzxt Tempest. Just used thumbscrews


----------



## erixx (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice Yuki, and now mount the DVD drive!


----------



## GSquadron (Jan 15, 2011)

Also, don't forget to watercool the dvd-drive


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 15, 2011)

erixx said:


> Nice Yuki, and now mount the DVD drive!



I got a USB one, and I rarely use DVD drives anyway


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2011)

Yukikaze said:


> I got a USB one, and I rarely use DVD drives anyway



I'm with you on that. I have a sata one, if ever needed, but i use my usb blu-ray when it's needed.. 


You can all ways, if wanted grab a wherever Rack


----------



## erixx (Jan 15, 2011)

Cool, yes! I have been thinking of just canning optical drives, but have not yet made the change!

The Watever rack is also cool


----------



## BraveSoul (Jan 20, 2011)

this was a while ago,, geforce 7800gs cooled by intel cpu heatsink fan








recent, case is Cooler Master Elite 360, geforce 8800gts was too long and was grinding against Power Supply when sliding in, 6 pin power input completely obstructed by PSU, careful examanation led to conclusion that a hole could be cut out without damaging anything inside




_______________________




antec1200 filter mod


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jan 20, 2011)

I have that case and I love it !!!!


----------



## Trigger911 (Jan 20, 2011)

I had that motherboard it came with a very good overclocking xp-m chip


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 21, 2011)

new chipset cooler !
bought it at 30cents from computer scrap dealer, LOL
its an old pentium 200MMX cooler from 1992(omg its the same age as me!).

its kept on with a black rubber band and a stick at the back
load temps = 45C max 
previous load temps = 52C


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice, but doesn't it get too loud?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 21, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Nice, but doesn't it get too loud?



not louder than the stock CPU cooler fan. 

its pretty wuiet actually. i took it apart and oiled and cleaned it really well.
look at my sig for a link to how to clean a fan.


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 21, 2011)

I know about your post, I had already posted there.
BTW, do fans zip tied to the HDD bays in the middle of the chassis for better cooling count as ghetto mods?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 21, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> I know about your post, I had already posted there.
> BTW, do fans *zip tied* to the HDD bays in the middle of the chassis for better cooling count as ghetto mods?



yes!


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 21, 2011)

lol i remember doing that with the intel cooler on my Abit NF7-S's nforce chipset. Those little things are actually pretty quiet.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jan 21, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> new chipset cooler !
> bought it at 30cents from computer scrap dealer, LOL
> its an old pentium 200MMX cooler from 1992(omg its the same age as me!).
> 
> ...



Yep it was hot because you have a card there in the way. I have the M4A785-M and the chip under full load is like 45 with the stock "winged" cooler. The southbrige cooler is only a 1 inch square metal piece but the guy at local computer store told me you could get it up to 60c without problems as long as you dont hit the 100c. So based on him the Asus board we got both have the mobo temp sensor in the NorthBridge. But I tried the SB temps with a thermometer and its going over 45 celcius so I try to find a cooler that fit there.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 22, 2011)

MohawkAngel said:


> Yep it was hot because you have a card there in the way. I have the M4A785-M and the chip under full load is like 45 with the stock "winged" cooler. The southbrige cooler is only a 1 inch square metal piece but the guy at local computer store told me you could get it up to 60c without problems as long as you dont hit the 100c. So based on him the Asus board we got both have the mobo temp sensor in the NorthBridge. But I tried the SB temps with a thermometer and its going over 45 celcius so I try to find a cooler that fit there.



i just wanted to ghetto it. asus india gives warranty over burnt stuff too


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 28, 2011)

amp was getting alittle warm because of being ran bridged in 2ohm.(i know it kills amps but this one is just to fuck with)
took the window off to put a 140mm fan in its place with twist ties and rubber bands.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 28, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> amp was getting alittle warm because of being ran bridged in 2ohm.(i know it kills amps but this one is just to fuck with)
> took the window off to put a 140mm fan in its place with twist ties and rubber bands.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110127/0119012206.jpg



bridged 2 ohm is fine on mine


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 31, 2011)

Put a PNY blower fan on an ASUS 8600GT, it didn't fit right so i had to modify the shroud so air actually went over the heatsink rather than blown back out the intake. use an index card under the electrical tape. sucker is noisy... runs at 53-54c idle.


----------



## roast (Jan 31, 2011)

BraveSoul said:


> this was a while ago,, geforce 7800gs cooled by intel cpu heatsink fan
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110120/custom mod vid card 2.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110120/custom mod vid card.jpg



Looks ghetto-fabulous!


----------



## klva80 (Feb 2, 2011)

is this gheeto enough  jejeje


----------



## xBruce88x (Feb 2, 2011)

haven't seen a CNR modem slot in a while, nice mod there


----------



## klva80 (Feb 2, 2011)

jeje yeah that's my cod4 server, it behaves pretty good, address from server is cod4.sytes.net standard cod4 port


----------



## Trigger911 (Feb 2, 2011)

sweet what did you do with the drive racks?


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 2, 2011)

klva80 said:


> jeje yeah that's my cod4 server, it behaves pretty good, address from server is cod4.sytes.net standard cod4 port



whats whith the j's?


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 2, 2011)

xBruce88x said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=40453&stc=1&d=1296453703
> 
> Put a PNY blower fan on an ASUS 8600GT, it didn't fit right so i had to modify the shroud so air actually went over the heatsink rather than blown back out the intake. use an index card under the electrical tape. sucker is noisy... runs at 53-54c idle.



Awesome!!! Love the electrical tape!!


----------



## klva80 (Feb 2, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> whats whith the j's?



I'm mexican son it would be like hehehe


----------



## klva80 (Feb 2, 2011)

Trigger911 said:


> sweet what did you do with the drive racks?



they are in front i didn't take a picture of them


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 13, 2011)

From the other thread:

I managed to scrap together a MicroATX test bench today out of a year 2000 HP Pavilion case. It can safely mount 2x 3.5" drives, a single 5.25" drive, and has a removable floor with padded feet. I would have much preferred a nice acrylic bench that can hold more securely, but this will do for now 










That motherboard sitting on the top in those pictures is one line of screws less wide than a normal mATX board.

Now I'm looking for a good PSU with long wires to leave with it. I found a 550W BFG modular on here for $45 shipped, and then an OCZ 600W modular for $55+shipping. Maybe I can get some goods sold soon so I can afford one


----------



## Brandenburg (Feb 13, 2011)

_Note: I got a tad OT I think so .. Sry about that but I havent actually slept and I tend to ramble in such instances..    .. LOL_

Well.. Im new here and have been lurking for a day or 2..  Decided id actually sign up and show off my Ghetto PC which I love so much

I had finished these mods months ago but never got around to doing any cable management... IT WAS BAD TOO.. Look like someone threw up a mess of wires in the case...So I disconnected everything at 3:30 this morning..LOL.. took the PSU out.. broke out the zip ties,duct tape,  and the split tubing and went too work. It took around 1.5 hours and a bit of frustration as the PSU wires were a bitch to get done but im happy with the overall outcome. Not too bad for an amateur.. The idle temp of the 6800 actually dropped 3 degrees because of the cable management.. Increased airflow from the 60mm's I bet..Wires were so messed up that the airflow the 60's produced was nil.. MUCH better now.. The fan cavity is void of wire.. 

This PC kicks ass.. Not as fast as alot of ya's but it sure ain't slow either










With all these fans.. I'm sure some are asking what temps I am running...I havent configured Speed fan yet.. Just reformatted like a week or so and im lazy





Under load my processors never goes above ~44C and my video card under load hits ~65C (i.e. Modern Warfare 2 at max settings)

One final note.. I saw someone post a *fan control* that he made.. Sure would like to get the schematic for that if possible...  Graduated electronics like 2 months ago and I'm looking for another small project to keep me busy.. Last board I built was an Electronic Fuel Injection Enhancer. A guy wanted me to build him one and this was a money job.. I downloaded the schematic,made my own layout and took a few hours to actually build it.. I found a flaw in the design based on what the expected voltage was suppose to be... R2 for the 555 (8 pin DIP chip) was of the wrong value.. 15K instead of 23K.. I calculated the value and confirmed this in MutiSim 11 circuit simulator.. Found this out after I built it.. Was wondering why my voltage was 40% off...Dude wasn't happy with it IMO.. but that's his problem.. I fulfilled the assignment to the letter.. Dude wanted something a 3rd the size and SMT.. I laughed at him ..  He never said this when I took the job.. He showed me a pic and a schematic and said "I want this".. I told him not a problem and I would make a *prototype* NOT a production model..





I also modded my guitar. Totally revamped the electronics which is a big improvement..Sounds SEXY as hell...The back pickup is a Gibson 1979 T-TOP Humbucker.. came out of a Les Paul I used to own


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2011)

cdawall said:


> bridged 2 ohm is fine on mine



is yours a cheap pyle that you paid $10 for?

Its just something to play with i have a kenwood that i use daily and will be getting a Orion or another kenwood.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 15, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is yours a cheap pyle that you paid $10 for?
> 
> Its just something to play with i have a kenwood that i use daily and will be getting a Orion or another kenwood.



nope a $40 p200.2 rockford


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 18, 2011)

cdawall said:


> nope a $40 p200.2 rockford



thats a damn good price on that amp. I wish i could get my hands on a deal like that.


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 25, 2011)

Turned one of my 5870's into a single slot:


----------



## n-ster (Mar 1, 2011)

Talk about making full use of your electricity! This guy is bitcoin mining, but it could be done for F@H too obviously 



			
				sturle said:
			
		

> Another thing: WAF!
> 
> I have a liquid cooled miner.* It is dead silent,* but the main point is that it heats our bathroom floor.* Pictures says more than words, so I attached a few.
> 
> ...



SOURCE


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 1, 2011)

kenkickr said:


> Turned one of my 5870's into a single slot:
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn22/kenkickr/DSCN0186.jpg
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn22/kenkickr/DSCN0185-1.jpg



took me a while to find what was ghetto. well done


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 15, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Tubes under my bathroom floor and one of the temperature sensors (inside a blue shrink hose).* This is now buried in cement and covered with nice tiles.


awesome mod.......are the tubes plastic?,,they look plastic,,,,i mean copper or other metal would conduct heat much better,,,but u probably thought of that,,,,im curious
_______________________




antec1200 filter mod | 4x4 Best off road games


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 15, 2011)

BraveSoul said:


> awesome mod.......are the tubes plastic?,,they look plastic,,,,i mean copper or other metal would conduct heat much better,,,but u probably thought of that,,,,im curious
> _______________________
> http://stats.free-dc.org/cpidtagb.php?cpid=59693a2ed1d0ab4f24e571d332537dfb&theme=9&cols=1
> antec1200 filter mod | 4x4 Best off road games



even if they were copper, not very bright as it was anyways going to be buried in the cememt


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 15, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Talk about making full use of your electricity! This guy is bitcoin mining, but it could be done for F@H too obviously
> 
> 
> 
> SOURCE



surly that wouldn't generate enough heat to actually warm a floor?


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 15, 2011)

my ghetto effort, can you spot it.......


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 17, 2011)

lol the fan on psu?


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 17, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> lol the fan on psu?



I think it could be the "10 p eraser"


----------



## n-ster (Mar 17, 2011)

ste2425 said:


> surly that wouldn't generate enough heat to actually warm a floor?



Floors are pretty could, so it would definitively help bring it closer to room temperature, which makes a huge difference... also, the area is pretty small


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 17, 2011)

wow i forgot about this thread... heh if this was a car forum i'd have loads of stuff. My most recent ghetto mod is with an xbox360, i'll post it during the day... as my phone has no flash and it sucks when it comes to picking up light.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 17, 2011)

xBruce88x said:


> i'll post it during the day... as my phone has no flash and it sucks when it comes to picking up light.



quite strange to hear that as its brigh sunny daylight over here, 8:35am to be precise


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 17, 2011)

haha i know what you mean... its odd watching live videos from japan and it be only 11am and its like 4am here (actually right now its 4:47am)


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 17, 2011)

xBruce88x said:


> haha i know what you mean... its odd watching live videos from japan and it be only 11am and its like 4am here (actually right now its 4:47am)



4.47? hmm im from the future 

bet thats how they got the idea for terminator


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 17, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I think it could be the "10 p eraser"



 Yeah me too...I am staring @ the pic. zooming in/out & I cant find anything "ghetto" besides the obvious fan & eraser

//Dog


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 19, 2011)

Zalman VF1000 took out the inside fan and attached two 80mm fans with spacers(fan brackets from an old case),,temps around 15c lower on average vs stock cooler


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 19, 2011)

BraveSoul said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110318/x_a3f1621f.jpghttp://img.techpowerup.org/110318/x_1afcfd36.jpg
> Zalman VF1000 took out the inside fan and attached two 80mm fans with spacers(fan brackets from an old case),,temps around 15c lower on average vs stock cooler



if you had sleeved the cables, and attached the cooler by glueing it/cutting a small piece out of the VF-1000 on each side where the clips should attach, it wouldnt even belong in ghetto mods, but in sexy hardware, i guess


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 26, 2011)

The PCI bracket on my 5970 is buggered. It will never go all the way in due to the case design. And Ive bored the screw holes in previous attempts to force it in. 






SOLUTION?






Those cheap crappy games came in handy!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> The PCI bracket on my 5970 is buggered. It will never go all the way in due to the case design. And Ive bored the screw holes in previous attempts to force it in.
> 
> http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/6766/dscf0213k.jpg
> 
> ...



When that has happened to me I just push the back of the case in a bit and it moves enough so that it allows you to start screwing in the screw.  Once it's in, that's it.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 26, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> When that has happened to me I just push the back of the case in a bit and it moves enough so that it allows you to start screwing in the screw.  Once it's in, that's it.



Thats my older PC It holds probably 1TB/4.3TB of downloads.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Thats my older PC It holds probably 1TB/4.3TB of downloads.



I was talking about the video card issue...


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 26, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I was talking about the video card issue...



yeah what I meant to say is, since its old I really CBF


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 27, 2011)

... i've been too busy working on the cars lately

@l33tGaMeR: have you tried zipties?


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 27, 2011)

xBruce88x said:


> ... i've been too busy working on the cars lately
> 
> @l33tGaMeR: have you tried zipties?



Now thats a good idea!


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 27, 2011)

zipties = gifts from god


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Mar 27, 2011)

BraveSoul said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110318/x_a3f1621f.jpghttp://img.techpowerup.org/110318/x_1afcfd36.jpg
> Zalman VF1000 took out the inside fan and attached two 80mm fans with spacers(fan brackets from an old case),,temps around 15c lower on average vs stock cooler


That doesn't belong in this thread.  It's not ghetto, it's fucking brilliant! 



l33tGaMeR said:


> The PCI bracket on my 5970 is buggered. It will never go all the way in due to the case design. And Ive bored the screw holes in previous attempts to force it in.
> http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/6766/dscf0213k.jpg
> SOLUTION?
> http://img816.imageshack.us/img816/8915/dscf0214f.jpg
> Those cheap crappy games came in handy!


I'd do the same thing.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 27, 2011)

You know what will be a better solution rather than all those books?

Get a bit of a longer screw and attach it one bracket below the graphics card.

The bolt is now supporting your graphics card.


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (Apr 6, 2011)

This was the ghetto window mod on my old emachines case







i carved it out with a kitchen knife, a screwdriver and pliers






i used clear plastic from a calculator box ( LOL) and i stuck it on with normal tape


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 6, 2011)

wow that sure is ghetto but not bad work for what you used


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 7, 2011)

yeah, you even had the decency to bend the edges LoL.


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 7, 2011)

St.Alia-Of-The-Knife said:


> This was the ghetto window mod on my old emachines case
> 
> http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h323/Ruoping_Li/IMG_0730.jpg?t=1302125031
> 
> ...



thats true ghetto lmao ....


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 13, 2011)

Trigger911 said:


> zipties = gifts from god


Quoted for truth.
View attachment 40272
^My example.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 14, 2011)

Old PSU fan moded onto HIS HD5770 heat sink ( as original fan was farked)
















it works but make the card take up 3 slots instead of two


----------



## repman244 (Apr 14, 2011)

No point in making small ghetto mods, make your PC ghetto 

This is my old PC from around 2004 






Those 2 fans (yes there are two of them ) in front are actually 24V fans, so I hooked them up to a separate power adapter, and made a switch to turn them on (the switch is right above the HDD)






Stickers FTW


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 14, 2011)

I love this thread


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 14, 2011)

repman244 said:


> No point in making small ghetto mods, make your PC ghetto
> 
> This is my old PC from around 2004
> 
> ...



Lovely 

Any reason those fans are blowing out of the case? Cause I see the little transparent 80mm fan in the back blowing out as well... I'd have used that front fan as an intake instead 

Otherwise lovely ghetto modding there


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 14, 2011)

St.Alia-Of-The-Knife said:


> This was the ghetto window mod on my old emachines case
> 
> http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h323/Ruoping_Li/IMG_0730.jpg?t=1302125031
> 
> ...




Actually what would look really funny as would be to stick an brick into the hole so it looks like it's been thrown at it (insert it at a slight angle)


----------



## repman244 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Lovely
> 
> Any reason those fans are blowing out of the case? Cause I see the little transparent 80mm fan in the back blowing out as well... I'd have used that front fan as an intake instead
> 
> Otherwise lovely ghetto modding there



The rules of physics don't apply in ghetto 

On a more serious note I have no idea why did I put them that way, I think i turned them around later on


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 23, 2011)

moar?


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 23, 2011)

Here you go, my ghetto side case fan arrangement. My GPU temps were rather high, so I tried this with a spare fan I had from an old Antec Sonata. Worked quite well, GPU temps went down about 5C. (And I know my wiring is ugly, the case isn't very good for it)




Side of the case. The fan is held on by duct tape; I tried to use screws but my fan had those stupid plastics standoff things, and I didn't want to remove them, so I resorted to duct tape. 




Close up of the fan. It was actually spinning, but my camera shutter speed was fast enough that it doesn't look blurry.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 23, 2011)

I think it would have looked much better blurry now you can see the dust clinging to the leading edge of the fan blades 

as for the cables ZIP TIEs mofo


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 23, 2011)

nice nice  this is what the mod is
show your creativity and your madness


----------



## d3fct (Apr 23, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Here you go, my ghetto side case fan arrangement. My GPU temps were rather high, so I tried this with a spare fan I had from an old Antec Sonata. Worked quite well, GPU temps went down about 5C. (And I know my wiring is ugly, the case isn't very good for it)
> http://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m607/Binary-Mage/IMG_1725.jpg
> Side of the case. The fan is held on by duct tape; I tried to use screws but my fan had those stupid plastics standoff things, and I didn't want to remove them, so I resorted to duct tape.
> http://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m607/Binary-Mage/IMG_1726.jpg
> Close up of the fan. It was actually spinning, but my camera shutter speed was fast enough that it doesn't look blurry.



i spy a ud3, loved that fuckin board, owned a few ud3r's oc'd like a gorrilla on crack.(9650)


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 23, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> I think it would have looked much better blurry now you can see the dust clinging to the leading edge of the fan blades



I suppose so.  My camera takes blurry pictures when I don't want it to, and clear ones when I do. 




d3fct said:


> i spy a ud3, loved that fuckin board, owned a few ud3r's oc'd like a gorrilla on crack.(9650)


Yeah, it's quite a nice board. Overclocks very well.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 23, 2011)

This thread just keeps growing


----------



## Iceni (Apr 24, 2011)

damn i could have so won the gheto comp.

A few years ago i was running a very hot over clocked athlon 700 slot A. to cool the case i took a 240V fan from a microwave, and spiced the internal 240V supply on my psu then ran wires straight over to it on a light switch housing screwed to the side of the case.

The fan use to make the monitor wave it gave out that much interference! and i later electrocuted myself removing said fan! good times!!

Was so gheto it burned literally!

the fan looked like this

http://shop.willyselectronics.com/b...w-tabs:-120mm-x-38mm-110cfm-37db-/4,5699.html

and the switch looked like this..

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRF-x2Je1dO_xV9PZFuV3SC0c6tyjyw-i4imdokjw0vpg96FPHmjg&t=1


was a very very sexy mod. Wish i still had pictures!


----------



## m4gicfour (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't have any pics, but back in highschool, my buddy's XBOX (the original XBOX. Even had the gay huge-ass controllers. WTF were you thinking microsoft?) started overheating. Both of us being new to computer modding, we took a somewhat less than scientific approach.

We cracked that sucker open, dremeled out the XBOX logo, mounted a clear Sunbeam fan with a green circular cold cathode on the outside of the case, and put the XBOX logo back on top of the CC.  We then proceeded to "Modify" the EMI shield to allow air to pass inside the XBOX, and I plugged the fan and CC inverter into the XBOX's power supply (dang, microsoft! Thanks for the standard Molex!). The CC had a space between it and the fan, so it drew air in around the CC. It even looked pretty cool.

Best part of the whole story was when he, looking at the unused second port on the output side of the POWERED ON inverter, pointed into it saying "what's this for?" and burnt the crap out of his finger 

(although, to be fair, that fan's blades claimed a sizeable chunk of my finger before the project was finished, too. )

Here's a Paint to give you the general idea.





After another year or two, it started overheating again so he (without my help, I thought he was an idiot) took all the hardware out of his xbox case, tore the guts out of a perfectly working computer, and put the parts in there. He then pointed a table fan  at it. Still overheated. *slow clapping*


----------



## hat (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm currently in the process of dremeling a grid of holes on the top of the plastic case for my Netgear WGR614v9, does that count as ghetto? Will post pics when done.

Well, here's the result:


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 24, 2011)

made some clamps, to hold an AMD K6 HSF over the NB using the stock Heatsinks mounting system(spring pins)















previously idle temps for mobo was 45C and load temps were 55C+
now loads are max 45C

the cellphone camera sure is ghetto 
no camera sorry.


----------



## PhysXerror (Apr 24, 2011)

St.Alia-Of-The-Knife said:


> This was the ghetto window mod on my old emachines case
> 
> http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h323/Ruoping_Li/IMG_0730.jpg?t=1302125031
> 
> ...



I don't think Ive ever seen anything so ghetto... love it, lol


----------



## silkstone (Apr 24, 2011)

My couple of ghetto mods.

Firstly, my headphones. The cover wore down and came off so i used the Mrs' stockings to fix em 






Secondly, zip-tied Northbridge mega rpm fan - this is the loudest thing in my computer and goes at something like 3000 rpm. if you lay it down on the desk it tries to take off and reaches about an inch before flipping over.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 24, 2011)

silkstone said:


> My couple of ghetto mods.
> 
> Firstly, my headphones. The cover wore down and came off so i used the Mrs' stockings to fix em
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110424/P1000848.jpg
> ...



wholy shit, what fan is it?


----------



## silkstone (Apr 24, 2011)

no idea, some generic beast. I just had to turn it off until i get some kind of spacers, is vibrating too much atm. I think some folded paper might do the trick and make it into a full ghetto mod.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 24, 2011)

@ silkstone why not try an old intel cpu HSF one of the early Pentium 1 jobs would do
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




something like in that pic


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 24, 2011)

silkstone said:


> no idea, some generic beast. I just had to turn it off until i get some kind of spacers, is vibrating too much atm. I think some folded paper might do the trick and make it into a full ghetto mod.



eraser is better IMO 
i used it on a previous ocassion


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 24, 2011)

yea dude above is right ... unless its a very hot area lmao ... i did that once and it melted all over ics lmao


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (Apr 24, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> eraser is better IMO
> i used it on a previous ocassion



so true lmao
if it dont fit, you can even cut it into small pieces


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 25, 2011)

Trigger911 said:


> yea dude above is right ... unless its a very hot area lmao ... i did that once and it melted all over ics lmao



yes. LOL.
it does burn but if you preheat it, it becomes harder and hence dont melt easily.
you can even put in in the sunlight for a day.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll try the Eraser trick tomorrow. i'll cut off 4 squares and 2 strips and put them out in the sun then see how well each fit under the fan. I have a feeling the strips will be better as the fins on the NB heatsink are fairly large 
I could go with an old P4 HSF, but i don;t have one, and the mobo has no screw holes for the Heatsink so it's have to use thermal adhesive, which i am not too fond of.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 25, 2011)

silkstone said:


> I'll try the Eraser trick tomorrow. i'll cut off 4 squares and 2 strips and put them out in the sun then see how well each fit under the fan. I have a feeling the strips will be better as the fins on the NB heatsink are fairly large
> I could go with an old P4 HSF, but i don;t have one, and the mobo has no screw holes for the Heatsink so it's have to use thermal adhesive, which i am not too fond of.



i would advice a sufficient thickness as they tend to squish down over some time.
erasers FTW, my feet has erasers beneath it too 


EDIT: my *case* feet.


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 29, 2011)

I bet it works better than evercool's solution, even though I have a HDD beneath it.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 29, 2011)

LOL Olá? We have that as Selecta instead (that's Unilever's "Heartbrand" logo apparently).


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 29, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> LOL Olá? We have that as Selecta instead (that's Unilever's "Heartbrand" logo apparently).


It's just another international corporation. And yes, I noticed Unilever has take over almost everything.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 29, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> It's just another international corporation. And yes, I noticed Unilever has take over almost everything.



What's in the can? We only see that logo in ice cream (Selecta is an ice cream brand). The other Unilever products have the "U" logo. 

Anyway, I'll try getting some pictures of my "dust filter", since it's not really what you can say made specifically for case fans but is actually the filters for air-conditioners.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 29, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> LOL Olá? We have that as Selecta instead (that's Unilever's "Heartbrand" logo apparently).



In Germany, the same Logo is used for ice, and is named "Langnese"


----------



## Cold Storm (May 2, 2011)

Had to get these away from the top of the desk... 













I used some unused acrylic feet. Drilled a hole in the center of each, and used some m4/30 screws to tighten them down to the "wall mounts" of the router..


Going to do the same to the modem tomorrow probably.


----------



## BinaryMage (May 2, 2011)

What case is that? Looks pretty awesome.  Nice ventilation at the top. But where are the power button and front USB/Audio ports? Or is that not a computer case? Hmm...


----------



## mlee49 (May 2, 2011)

It's a SilverStone Fortress FT03, sick little mATX case.  


Power buttons are on the top


----------



## Cold Storm (May 2, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> What case is that? Looks pretty awesome.  Nice ventilation at the top. But where are the power button and front USB/Audio ports? Or is that not a computer case? Hmm...



All You need to know my friend

I love the case. Just don't like the front panel ports... Mine, fell down the first time I used the usb... But, a little extra "glue" it works well now.


----------



## BinaryMage (May 2, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Power buttons are on the top



Yeah, after looking at the picture again, I can just make them out. Thanks!



Cold Storm said:


> All You need to know my friend
> 
> I love the case. Just don't like the front panel ports... Mine, fell down the first time I used the usb... But, a little extra "glue" it works well now.



That is an awesome case! Most mATX cases have bad ventilation, but that one looks like it cools things well. Nice build thread, by the way.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 2, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Yeah, after looking at the picture again, I can just make them out. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> That is an awesome case! Most mATX cases have bad ventilation, but that one looks like it cools things well. Nice build thread, by the way.



It does cool well.. My 450 MSI card was never higher then 60.. the Asus 550ti is a little hotter, but I don't see anything above 70.. 

It's holding my CPU nicely at 4.2ghz with 75c as the hottest

Thinking of how to put water in it now..


----------



## m4gicfour (May 2, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> It does cool well.. My 450 MSI card was never higher then 60.. the Asus 550ti is a little hotter, but I don't see anything above 70..
> 
> It's holding my CPU nicely at 4.2ghz with 75c as the hottest
> 
> Thinking of how to put water in it now..



Bucket. 

Sorry, just had to make the smartass comment. Nice build. I get way to frustrated to work with those kinds of cases, myself.


----------



## mlee49 (May 2, 2011)

It has been done before, but not Ghetto enough for this thread:


----------



## Cold Storm (May 2, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> It has been done before, but not Ghetto enough for this thread:
> 
> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...46831601_181562121867537_660028_3419834_n.jpg



The window looks sweet... But, I think I can make it less ghetto.. 

Bucket.. lol.. nice one man! 

They are pains.. but I got my cuts from it.. lol


----------



## m4gicfour (May 2, 2011)

I own a silverstone Lascala (don't remember the model) and I got pissed off at it and cut out the center support bar with a hacksaw, because I was tired of working around it. I know better, but...


----------



## micropage7 (May 2, 2011)

this is my old 8600 but the original fan is broken  so i replace it with it 
and the last is my custom back plate using paper with clear tape


----------



## de.das.dude (May 2, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> this is my old 8600 but the original fan is broken  so i replace it with it
> and the last is my custom back plate using paper with clear tape



you shoud remove the square frame.


----------



## micropage7 (May 2, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> you shoud remove the square frame.


yep but im too lazy to do that  but so far it works well


----------



## _JP_ (May 2, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> What's in the can?


Pens, pencils and a screw driver.


----------



## Funtoss (May 2, 2011)

this thread inspires me to be more creative with my pc :L


----------



## HalfAHertz (May 2, 2011)

My router:





Had to open it because it was overheating too often and add some foil to boost the signal


----------



## Trigger911 (May 3, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> My router:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110502/P1010846.jpg
> 
> Had to open it because it was overheating too often and add some foil to boost the signal



poor thing looks naked why not mount a fan? you running 3rd party firmware?


----------



## Athlonite (May 3, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> My router:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110502/P1010846.jpg
> 
> Had to open it because it was overheating too often



I used to have an Dynalink RTA1320 that did the same thing so I cut a hole in the top and glued an old chipset HS onto it and used it's on power supply to run a 40mm fan for air to bad that when I went to remove the HS it took the chip with it LOL

and half an 500g coffee can makes a better reflector


----------



## micropage7 (May 3, 2011)

anyway whats kind of glue you use? its safe enough, i mean if you release it again


----------



## Athlonite (May 3, 2011)

I used super glue on it  works quite well as an thermal adhesive


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 3, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> I used super glue on it  works quite well as an thermal adhesive



i would use ordinary universal glue, works the same thermalwise and is far easier to remove


----------



## Athlonite (May 4, 2011)

Yeah I would have done that too but I didn't have any and I thought MEH fcuk it it's gonna die anyway so why bother


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 4, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> Yeah I would have done that too but I didn't have any and I thought MEH fcuk it it's gonna die anyway so why bother



thats the ghetto way of thinking!


----------



## Iceni (May 4, 2011)

actually super-glue is a great adhesive to use. It's very weak under shear forces. Rather then trying to pull off the heat-sink, just slide it sideways. You may need to tap it with the back of a screwdriver but it should come off without damage. We used to use super-glue to attach measuring devices to our machines when i was a printer. The devices were sensitive and always came off without any damage with this method.

Not too sure about it's thermal properties tho!!!


----------



## entropy13 (May 4, 2011)

Iceni said:


> actually super-glue is a great adhesive to use. It's very weak under shear forces. Rather then trying to pull off the heat-sink, just slide it sideways. You may need to tap it with the back of a screwdriver but it should come off without damage. We used to use super-glue to attach measuring devices to our machines when i was *a printer*. The devices were sensitive and always came off without any damage with this method.
> 
> Not too sure about it's thermal properties tho!!!



What brand and model were you?


----------



## Iceni (May 4, 2011)

Off topic  

One of these!






 damn broken links is a komori 6 colour flatsheet press


----------



## Athlonite (May 5, 2011)

Iceni said:


> actually super-glue is a great adhesive to use. It's very weak under shear forces. Rather then trying to pull off the heat-sink, just slide it sideways. You may need to tap it with the back of a screwdriver but it should come off without damage. We used to use super-glue to attach measuring devices to our machines when i was a printer. The devices were sensitive and always came off without any damage with this method.
> 
> Not too sure about it's thermal properties tho!!!




Tooooo Late heat sink and chip I still have but in the end the stupid modem/router died anyways (Dynalink RTA1320) all the ones we had in NZ were prone to overheating and dieing an early death 

and the thermal properties were quite good as long as you used enough to fill in the gaps between HS and chip still probably not as good as thermal paste or pad but meh I didn't really care as I had an netcomm NB5plus4 coming


----------



## entropy13 (May 7, 2011)

Here's the "fan filter" I was talking about:







It's a piece of 3M Filtrete Aircon Filters I cut out.


----------



## theJesus (May 7, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Here's the "fan filter" I was talking about:
> http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/842/dsc00205u.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


How well does that work and how much does that stuff cost?  I really want to put a filter on my side fan, but I've never seen a 250mm fan filter  so the only way I can do it is to cut my own.

edit:  I realize it should probably filter pretty well, but does it restrict airflow a lot?

edit2:  Is this what you used?


----------



## entropy13 (May 7, 2011)

I bought this 15" x 24" piece of filter for roughly $6.50.

Airflow is restricted, yes, but not by much if you have quality fans. 

It's a rough guess, but maybe a 1/3 decrease for my I don't really know what brand they are LED fan. Better fans would maybe get a 1/5 decrease at worst.

EDIT: Different box, and what a price difference lol. 

Here's the packaging of mine:


----------



## theJesus (May 7, 2011)

Thanks, I'll see if I can find that or something similar the next time at Walmart 

And, of course, I'll post pics if/when I do it.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 7, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Thanks, I'll see if I can find that or something similar the next time at Walmart
> 
> And, of course, I'll post pics if/when I do it.



All Hail.

and just try 1mm fine wire mesh. it seems to be the best balance b/w airflow and filter.


----------



## entropy13 (May 7, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Thanks, I'll see if I can find that or something similar the next time at Walmart
> 
> And, of course, I'll post pics if/when I do it.



Someone in another forum is trying out stockings as a filter too. Since he's just starting the next update would be around 2-3 weeks from now. 

He's the one that suggested using those Filtrete filters. After 3 weeks he said that it would really save you some money.


----------



## silkstone (May 7, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Someone in another forum is trying out stockings as a filter too. Since he's just starting the next update would be around 2-3 weeks from now.
> 
> He's the one that suggested using those Filtrete filters. After 3 weeks he said that it would really save you some money.



I tried stockings with rubber bands. the problem is if you pull them too tight, they eventually relax and fall off. Also they seem to get covered in dust real fast, so the fun pressure can actually push them out.


----------



## theJesus (May 7, 2011)

A google search revealed to me that the stockings idea has been around for a while.  However, I saw this very detailed test which shows that the stockings do a reasonable job of catching larger dust particles, but not so great with finer particles.  

From the bottom of the page:
"the commercial filter material traps and holds very fine particles that would easily fit through the holes in the weave. I would presume electrostatic attraction plays a part in this. Stockings that were anti static treated would not attract fine particles in this way and the fine threads used may not hold them.

Some of this material was placed under the stocking in the round holder above for a long term test. This revealed that a stocking is not that effective as it passed about 50% of mostly finer dust."


----------



## micropage7 (May 8, 2011)

it's mad max + mac gyver = ghetto mods


----------



## de.das.dude (May 8, 2011)

theJesus said:


> A google search revealed to me that the stockings idea has been around for a while.  However, I saw this very detailed test which shows that the stockings do a reasonable job of catching larger dust particles, but not so great with finer particles.
> 
> From the bottom of the page:
> "the commercial filter material traps and holds very fine particles that would easily fit through the holes in the weave. I would presume electrostatic attraction plays a part in this. Stockings that were anti static treated would not attract fine particles in this way and the fine threads used may not hold them.
> ...


My side funnel COMES with a filter, but then again my case cost a fucking 80$

Also, the tea filters for making tea, the steel ones, have the perfect mesh too.
i savaged one once and told ma a crow took it away LOL.


----------



## Athlonite (May 8, 2011)

My RV02 comes with filters too all for the low cost of $267.00


----------



## OneMoar (May 8, 2011)

ill leave these here


----------



## Athlonite (May 8, 2011)

Unless thats a case of Vodka begone with you


----------



## theJesus (May 8, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> My side funnel COMES with a filter, but then again my case cost a fucking 80$
> 
> Also, the tea filters for making tea, the steel ones, have the perfect mesh too.
> i savaged one once and told ma a crow took it away LOL.





Athlonite said:


> My RV02 comes with filters too all for the low cost of $267.00


My original TT Armor for about $150 when I got it has filters for the front, but it doesn't have one on the side because it's a fucking 250mm fan lol.  I have yet to see a computer case that comes with a filter on an over-sized fan like that.


OneMoar said:


> http://s.shld.net/is/image/Sears/08...op_sharpen=1&resMode=sharp&op_usm=0.9,0.5,0,0
> ill leave these here


Fabric softener sheets?


----------



## de.das.dude (May 8, 2011)

theJesus said:


> My original TT Armor for about $150 when I got it has filters for the front, but it doesn't have one on the side because it's a fucking 250mm fan lol.  I have yet to see a computer case that comes with a filter on an over-sized fan like that.
> 
> Fabric softener sheets?



if you still cant decide, this would do, but it would offer quite a lot of drag.
*http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1..._Mesh_Panel_-_Black.html?tl=g44c351s450#blank*

and as for 250mm mesh.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1..._Black_Filter_Black_Mesh.html?tl=g47c223s1092

but its not very cheap, and it will catch a ton of dust. where do you live exactly? is there a lot of dust in heaven?


----------



## theJesus (May 8, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> and as for 250mm mesh.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1..._Black_Filter_Black_Mesh.html?tl=g47c223s1092
> 
> but its not very cheap, and it will catch a ton of dust. where do you live exactly? is there a lot of dust in heaven?


Shit, when did they start making a 250mm filter?  I'm buying that as soon as I get a job.  Well, maybe, idk, I might just get a new fucking case since I hate this one lol.

I live in the US, but my room has poor ventilation and it gets dusty as hell cuz I never clean.  No, I don't want to open the window cuz I fucking hate bugs and the screens don't keep 'em out.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 8, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Shit, when did they start making a 250mm filter?  I'm buying that as soon as I get a job.  Well, maybe, idk, I might just get a new fucking case since I hate this one lol.
> 
> I live in the US, but my room has poor ventilation and it gets dusty as hell cuz I never clean.  No, I don't want to open the window cuz I fucking hate bugs and the screens don't keep 'em out.



ofc i know you are from ohio. but a little room cleaning goes a long way.

but, if you stay where theres little dust, but lots of bits of fabric, then go for the 1mm round mesh. believe me, dust is not the problem, fabric particles are. fabric particles stick to the blades and thus the dust are able to settle on these fabric particles and dirty the blades.


----------



## theJesus (May 8, 2011)

No, it's definitely dust.  My room is insanely dusty


----------



## micropage7 (May 12, 2011)

since this thread has many fans why dont we make as sticky?


----------



## Thrackan (May 12, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> since this thread has many fans why dont we make as sticky?



Cause stickies are for threads with useful information everyone should read before posting random questions 
Besides, this thread is popular enough to pop up on top regularly.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 12, 2011)

yeah. no need of stickying.
but should'nt this be stickied?


----------



## micropage7 (May 12, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Cause stickies are for threads with useful information everyone should read before posting random questions
> Besides, this thread is popular enough to pop up on top regularly.



i guess its pretty informative, so all you need is creativity. forget bout the money, all you need is tools with creativity
forget the looks, neat is better but function is number 1


----------



## silkstone (May 12, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> yeah. no need of stickying.
> but should'nt this be stickied?



It's a good guide. I tried this with a dead Coolermaster fan, unfortunately they didn't have a cap i could take off with a knife.. i tried cutting through but to no avail


----------



## de.das.dude (May 12, 2011)

silkstone said:


> It's a good guide. I tried this with a dead Coolermaster fan, unfortunately they didn't have a cap i could take off with a knife.. i tried cutting through but to no avail



can you show me pics?


----------



## silkstone (May 12, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> can you show me pics?



I'll see if i can find it tomorrow, i don;t think they will help tho as there are cuts all over the face of it and a deep slash from where i tried to cut through the plastic with a razor


----------



## de.das.dude (May 12, 2011)

Through the plastic?? WTF? then it must be a different type of mounting. bearing ones.
whats the fan model?


----------



## silkstone (May 12, 2011)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/p1000856x.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/p1000857o.jpg

Sorry, TPU image hosting isn't working for me


----------



## de.das.dude (May 12, 2011)

silkstone said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/p1000856x.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/p1000857o.jpg
> 
> Sorry, TPU image hosting isn't working for me



it come with a hyper 212?
did you try removing the shiny sticker too?
i guess this is a ball bearing type fan.


----------



## silkstone (May 12, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> it come with a hyper 212?
> did you try removing the shiny sticker too?
> i guess this is a ball bearing type fan.



Yea, i removed both stickers. I'm not 100% sure what it came with, i did have a 212, but this looks exactly the same as the Blue LED fans from CM.
It's not a problem, i got plenty of spare fans, i just like opening things up


----------



## de.das.dude (May 12, 2011)

silkstone said:


> Yea, i removed both stickers. I'm not 100% sure what it came with, i did have a 212, but this looks exactly the same as the Blue LED fans from CM.
> It's not a problem, i got plenty of spare fans, i just like opening things up



so do i


----------



## BraveSoul (May 12, 2011)

i think highest airflow filters are the ones that are shaped like an accordion


----------



## Athlonite (May 12, 2011)

many faces to catch dust although I would have thought an more zigzag shape might be a little better for airflow


----------



## micropage7 (May 12, 2011)

BraveSoul said:


> i think highest airflow filters are the ones that are shaped like an accordion
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100807/new filter.jpg



could be, remember this shape, have been used for car air filter long time ago


----------



## HalfAHertz (May 12, 2011)

I can't see how this can be helpful. The airflow and the filter permeability remain the same but the surface of the filter increases which would decrease total cooling performance.
Actual Airflow = (Rated Airflow - Filter Permeability) / Filter Surface

The only benefit I can see is that due to the increased surface, the filter will get less dirty over time and maybe last longer but at the cost of efficiency.


----------



## theJesus (May 12, 2011)

BraveSoul said:


> i think highest airflow filters are the ones that are shaped like an accordion
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100807/new filter.jpg


That looks so ghetto, I love it


----------



## de.das.dude (May 12, 2011)

BraveSoul said:


> i think highest airflow filters are the ones that are shaped like an accordion
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100807/new filter.jpg



rightey you are mate. its all down to maximize surface area. the more bends, the more surface area= more flow~


----------



## entropy13 (May 16, 2011)

Look at what I did:


----------



## Athlonite (May 16, 2011)

you need to flip the top and bottom fans so that the top fan is sucking hot air out of your case not blowing in and the bottom fan so that it is sucking cool air into your case 

simple as unscrew the fan flip over and screw it back on, even a small amount of cooler air will drop the temps on you graphics card north bridge and cpu aswell


----------



## entropy13 (May 16, 2011)

Fixed that already. And if you haven't noticed the "ghetto mod" was wrapping almost all of the wires (and all the SATA cables) in electrical tape.


----------



## AsRock (May 16, 2011)

A simple mod on a LG Blu ray player. The fan on the right is the old fan which was replaced with some thing that actually removes air.

Next i am thinking of making a funnel that leads from the heatsink which gets so hot you cannot touch it for more than 1 second.  The Sony 570 i found the same issue which a lot of these DVD\Bluray players have  and i say DVD player to as the one i got some time ago had the same issue which was a lack of a fan that the higher model had.

I put tape over the left side of the unit to so it would not get air from that side of the unit as the blu ray player part is there. but anyways it works about 9 times better than the old fan .


----------



## Athlonite (May 16, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Fixed that already. And if you haven't noticed the "ghetto mod" was wrapping almost all of the wires (and all the SATA cables) in electrical tape.



yup noticed that


----------



## de.das.dude (May 21, 2011)

AMD K7 HSF +Ghetto = NB cooler for ASUS m4a785d-m pro

























https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.222541681105117.74674.100000478611462&l=dde9d88fcf


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## mlee49 (Jun 9, 2011)

entorpy, I'll let that slide as ghetto, but next time you'd better use hot glue or duct tape.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 11, 2011)

Not sure how clear this is, but I bought a new heatsink, and it's heatpipes were layed flat meaning I could no longer use the stock cooling plate on my 6870.

How ever due to AMD funky design ( putting taller components in-between mosfets) meant I couldn't attach decent cooling without going ghetto.

So out came my hacksaw! Cut of just the mosfet section of the cooling plate.

Bad picture is due to it being pitch black at the time the photo as taken lol will take a better one later.





The copper heatsinks are what I wanted to stick directly to the mosfets.


----------



## theJesus (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes, please take the card out and get a better pic with actual lighting instead of flash lol


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 11, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Yes, please take the card out and get a better pic with actual lighting instead of flash lol



Done!

Couldn't be bothered to remove the heatsink I'm afraid.










And one just for fun to show how big my new heat-sink is. 







Phone cameras suck for compensating for things being lighter on one side : [


----------



## theJesus (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice, how long did it take with the hacksaw?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 11, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Nice, how long did it take with the hacksaw?



Not as long as I'd of thought, but I was suffering from a hang over at the time so it wasn't very pleasant XD

Maybe 5 minutes?

It was only slightly more resistant than oak really.


----------



## theJesus (Jun 11, 2011)

Hmm, I guess hacksaws are more effective than I thought.  I still always pull out my Dremel though


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 11, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Hmm, I guess hacksaws are more effective than I thought.  I still always pull out my Dremel though



I would of, but I'm out of discs. : [


----------



## Luciel (Jun 11, 2011)

PP Mguire said:


> Ive done alot of "ghetto" mods but dont have pics for them. I do have these though which arent that great.
> Ghetto case modding
> 
> Fan to cool off overheating socket A



Lol that´s the case I used for my project 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=146573


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 13, 2011)

this is one usb2.0 pci card with NEC controller, i get it from my friend, when i install it i just figure out why my friend doesnt use it
the bracket is kinda annoying 
it cant be tighten, after i try for several hour
i decide to do this

just zip ties and make sure it holds tight
Note: sorry for crappy image


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 16, 2011)

lookyhereeeee

ghetto pump with ghetto res


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonder where you got the inspiration?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 16, 2011)

what did you use to close the hole with?


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dont remember, scissors maybe?  No, I think it was a dremel.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 16, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Wonder where you got the inspiration?



i talked him into thinking about using an aquarian pump preliminary (i use one in my thrid rig together with a screw bucket... works flawless)... the bottles were simply the best crap that stiven had flying around, for building a res!


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 17, 2011)

My ghetto mod for a Slot PIII 550Mhz





The heads of the zipties hold the fan in place and then the tail moves through the holes...




... and then tie into the heads that are holding the heatsink plate in place, of which those ziptie tails run through those holes to the outside black piece....




... and then 4 ziptie heads hold the whole thing together.




and the table/shelf for my keyboard and mouse is just a piece of wood held in place by the weight of my CRT monitor.


----------



## theJesus (Jun 17, 2011)

Zip-ties FTW


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 17, 2011)

some of my favorite things, duct tape, aluminum tape, zip-ties, electrical tape, lighters (for burning off the coating on wires)... you don't want to know what my truck's old speaker wiring looked like lol


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 17, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Zip-ties FTW



I dont know what id do without cable ties/zip ties! VERY Handy


----------



## synaesthesia (Jun 17, 2011)

It's not a case mod but ghetto enough, I think,

Needed a quick and easy fibre cable tester without spending upwards of £100 for a 5 minute check on our infrastructure.

So, in 10 minutes I fashioned this 











2 high brightness LED's stolen from a case.
1 button from a case
Lots of blutack and PVC tape.
9v battery.
Patch bulkhead connector from a spare fibre patch panel.
1 box from a GBIC connector.


----------



## Trigger911 (Jun 17, 2011)

synaesthesia said:


> It's not a case mod but ghetto enough, I think,
> 
> Needed a quick and easy fibre cable tester without spending upwards of £100 for a 5 minute check on our infrastructure.
> 
> ...



Pretty sweet


----------



## theJesus (Jun 18, 2011)

That is indeed pretty fucking sweet lol


----------



## twilyth (Jun 18, 2011)

synaesthesia said:


> It's not a case mod but ghetto enough, I think,
> 
> Needed a quick and easy fibre cable tester without spending upwards of £100 for a 5 minute check on our infrastructure.
> 
> ...


You can connect an LED directly up to 9volts?  I thought you needed a capacitor or a resistor or something.  I guess not.  

And yes, tres ghetto.


----------



## theJesus (Jun 18, 2011)

twilyth said:


> You can connect an LED directly up to 9volts?  I thought you needed a capacitor or a resistor or something.  I guess not.


Yes, I've taped an LED to a 9volt battery to make a ghetto flashlight when the power went out once and it worked just fine.   I might even have pics.

Also, I've experimented and connected LEDs directly to the 12v on my PSU, but IIRC they got really hot and some may have burnt out.

EDIT:  Here's a pic of the ghetto 9v battery LED "flashlight" I used when the power went out.  There was no on/off "button" obviously, so I just wiggled it around to turn it on and off


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jun 18, 2011)

twilyth said:


> You can connect an LED directly up to 9volts?  I thought you needed a capacitor or a resistor or something.  I guess not.



In some cases you can, but you should not, if you are building something to last.



theJesus said:


> Also, I've experimented and connected LEDs directly to the 12v on my PSU, but IIRC they got really hot and some may have burnt out.



That's why. ^

If a Resistor is put in series with LED, it limits current to safe level and LED stays cool and lasts long.

But this is one nice looking ghetto flashlight anyway


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 18, 2011)

im bored so i will elaborate.


LEDs are semiconductors. This means that they have a negative temperature coefficient for resistance. The hotter it gets, the lower the resistance gets and so more current flows which in turn means MOAR heat.

so its always advised to have a resistance in series with the LED.
if 'V' is the voltage of your source.
'v' the voltage rating of your LEDs
'i' the current that should flow through the LED
and R the resistance required...


V - v = i R
or R=((V-v)/i


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (Jun 18, 2011)

found a creative way to mount a fan on top of ram sticks

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=339018

did it myself and heres the result
and sorry for the horrible quality


----------



## theJesus (Jun 18, 2011)

Genius.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 18, 2011)

St.Alia-Of-The-Knife said:


> found a creative way to mount a fan on top of ram sticks
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=339018
> 
> ...



heyyy! if you use that with the right color, that can indeed look pretty professional! thanks!


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 18, 2011)

the rubber bands also have the advantage of making sure the ram stays seated and locked


----------



## synaesthesia (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes ideally there should be a resistor but the switch is momentary so it won't do much harm to it. I've not long finished mounting it into a plastic box (old BNC network tester) but I'm already onto the next stage, which is to make it compatible with single mode fibre - meaning I'm playing with "frickin' laser beams" 
Found out the hard way that you really need a driver board for lasers - the one I tested directly to a 9v battery got REAL hot REAL quick and blew out


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 18, 2011)

St.Alia-Of-The-Knife said:


> found a creative way to mount a fan on top of ram sticks
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=339018
> 
> ...



no excuse for having the pic upside down


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (Jun 18, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> no excuse for having the pic upside down



indeed, i was holding my phonecam backwards


----------



## -FOG- (Jun 18, 2011)

Most of the mods say: zip-ties FTW


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 18, 2011)

Zip ties, DUH WINNING!!!!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 18, 2011)

St.Alia-Of-The-Knife said:


> indeed, i was holding my phonecam backwards



i really like your sig, alia... as its pure thruth


----------



## theJesus (Jun 19, 2011)

synaesthesia said:


> Found out the hard way that you really need a driver board for lasers - the one I tested directly to a 9v battery got REAL hot REAL quick and blew out


You know what else is fun?  Plug a 12v DC case fan directly into a 120v AC socket


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 19, 2011)

theJesus said:


> You know what else is fun?  Plug a 12v DC case fan directly into a 120v AC socket



You know what else is fun? getting electrocuted


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (Jun 19, 2011)

theJesus said:


> You know what else is fun?  Plug a 12v DC case fan directly into a 120v AC socket



no srsly, i tried that once a couple of years ago
it went POW and the whole house smelled like burned plastic, you know the kind of smell when something electronic burns...


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 19, 2011)

St.Alia-Of-The-Knife said:


> indeed, i was holding my phonecam backwards



yeah. next time just using online photo editor and rotate it
it would much better


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 19, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> im bored so i will elaborate.
> 
> 
> LEDs are semiconductors. This means that they have a negative temperature coefficient for resistance. The hotter it gets, the lower the resistance gets and so more current flows which in turn means MOAR heat.
> ...



nice. i keep it.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 19, 2011)

*moar zipties!*

a temporary solution to my heat troubles... well so long as it doesn't get over 90deg in my room. but it helps a little.






And some modding I did with an accessory for an xbox 360. the connnector didn't quite line up with the one I have. my xbox is the model with the hdmi and the standard connector while this part was designed for the other... so i hacked it open... there are also a couple exhaust fans on it as well.




don't need to buy an expensive xbox cable... i can use standard now.




some wires...


----------



## theJesus (Jun 19, 2011)

OneMoar said:


> You know what else is fun? getting electrocuted


It sure is!  Well, to a certain degree anyways.


St.Alia-Of-The-Knife said:


> no srsly, i tried that once a couple of years ago
> it went POW and the whole house smelled like burned plastic, you know the kind of smell when something electronic burns...


Yup, exactly what happened with mine.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 19, 2011)

odd... it deleted 4 of my pics.. re-uploading

why I had to mod the thing ... the rear I/O didn't line up with the accessory's I/O plugs




the inner workings of the gadget...




all the connection options I can now use...




and a bonus retro pic to go with the ghetto


----------



## synaesthesia (Jun 19, 2011)

St.Alia-Of-The-Knife said:


> no srsly, i tried that once a couple of years ago
> it went POW and the whole house smelled like burned plastic, you know the kind of smell when something electronic burns...



I probably would try it for laughs but being in the UK it;s 240v


----------



## Funtoss (Jun 19, 2011)

Ghetto mods are so awesome!!


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 19, 2011)

St.Alia-Of-The-Knife said:


> indeed, i was holding my phonecam backwards



im a private detective. you cant escape me


----------



## theJesus (Jun 19, 2011)

synaesthesia said:


> I probably would try it for laughs but being in the UK it;s 240v


Even better


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 20, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Even better



something will probably catch fire.

just for laughs and blindness take a 5Amp fuse wire jam it into the socket and switch it on.
behold the best camera flash ever 
i tried this here at 240 V


----------



## theJesus (Jun 20, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> something will probably catch fire.


Exactly.


----------



## TheGrapist (Jun 20, 2011)

don't know if this is ghetto enough,but here's what i recently did to my little dell case 
my heatsink was too tall for my m-atx dell case so i cut out the dell logo with some tin snips












i painted on some liquid electrical tape to clean up the looks and avoid getting cut.Then i decided to mount the hdd on the bottom of the case instead of latched to the front





and with that out of the way i drilled holes for an 120mm fan and cut out a hole for it










again i painted on some electrical tape.


----------



## theJesus (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes that is ghetto lol and I love it


----------



## AsRock (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes  show DELL how to do it and not put there crappy logo on the side and put a big ass fan there.


----------



## repman244 (Jun 21, 2011)

Sorry for the horrible picture quality but I didn't have anything else but my phone at hand. 

Had to add another disk to my storage server and since it's a SATA drive it's the only place I could put it (others are SCSI hotswaps).






It's holding nicely for now


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 21, 2011)

What are you using to hold the drive in with?


----------



## repman244 (Jun 21, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> What are you using to hold the drive in with?



Twine lol, didn't think of anything better at that moment


----------



## TheGrapist (Jun 21, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Yes  show DELL how to do it and not put there crappy logo on the side and put a big ass fan there.



later today i'll put a 200-230mm fan there


----------



## BinaryMage (Jun 21, 2011)

Takwakin said:


> A slot 1 p3 500mhz taped with a p3 socket 370 heatsink. Still reaching 70 celcius but the max temp of the cpu is 90 celcius.



That's pretty brave of you. I wouldn't trust my CPU cooling to duct tape, especially when the duct tape is getting heated that much.


----------



## BinaryMage (Jun 21, 2011)

Takwakin said:


> Tape is made to resist more heat than people think especially high grade electrical tape. Anyway on a slot1..who really care after all ?



Is that high grade electrical tape? Sure looks like duct tape to me. 

And I agree, that PIII probably isn't very important to cool, but then, what do you use it for anyway?


----------



## TheGrapist (Jun 21, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Is that high grade electrical tape? Sure looks like duct tape to me.
> 
> And I agree, that PIII probably isn't very important to cool, but then, what do you use it for anyway?



i'm guessing a heater


----------



## mudkip (Jun 23, 2011)

TheGrapist said:


> later today i'll put a 200-230mm fan there



pics or it didn't happen


----------



## TheGrapist (Jun 23, 2011)

mudkip said:


> pics or it didn't happen



i've been a little busy building a lego case/pc...will get current pics of it up here in a little bit


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 23, 2011)

TheGrapist said:


> i've been a little busy building a lego case/pc...will get current pics of it up here in a little bit



 share


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 23, 2011)

that's gonna be an expensive case... legos are pricey these days (well... that's if you build the whole thing out of them)

speaking of legos...



sorry about the poor quality... BB 8310

My brother bought it last year for the heck of it and wanted me to "keep it safe" while he was deployed.


----------



## TheGrapist (Jun 23, 2011)

here are the pics...just starting it out,pretty sure i'm all set for lego's as my friend that's helping me has a tub of about 50lb's 








man in control room



and how i mounted the mobo




tomorrow we should be actually building it up higher and possibly get to making a top for it.
also we're going for an htpc kinda case not an upright because it's easier to stabilize


----------



## theJesus (Jun 23, 2011)

You should put a fan controller in there and replace the knobs with those pirate ship steering wheels.


xBruce88x said:


> speaking of legos...
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42694&stc=1&d=1308795799
> sorry about the poor quality... BB 8310
> 
> My brother bought it last year for the heck of it and wanted me to "keep it safe" while he was deployed.


Pretty sure those are Mega Blocks or something, not Legos


----------



## TheGrapist (Jun 23, 2011)

theJesus said:


> You should put a fan controller in there and replace the knobs with those pirate ship steering wheels.



if i can get a cheap fan controller i will


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (Jun 23, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Pretty sure those are Mega Blocks or something, not Legos



l0l megablocks = retartded imitation legos


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 23, 2011)

eh they do the same thing... and you can combine them with Legos as well. (i do prefer the Lego brand better, the quality is better)

looks like an awesome mod in the making


----------



## TheGrapist (Jun 24, 2011)

minimal amount of work done today.
swapped psu for one of my modular ones,hooked up hdd(ide until i get anew sata drive or find a spare),found a way to secure gpu. etc. some input would be nice


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jun 24, 2011)

TheGrapist said:


> minimal amount of work done today.
> swapped psu for one of my modular ones,hooked up hdd(ide until i get anew sata drive or find a spare),found a way to secure gpu. etc. some input would be nice



I'd like not to think what would happen if one of the smaller pieces came loose and got jammed in one of the fans during a stress test but I can't help it


----------



## TheGrapist (Jun 24, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> I'd like not to think what would happen if one of the smaller pieces came loose and got jammed in one of the fans during a stress test but I can't help it



lol,hope that never happens.Also i'm not sure if i'll completely enclose it,rather like it as a test bench


----------



## AsRock (Jun 24, 2011)

TheGrapist said:


> minimal amount of work done today.
> swapped psu for one of my modular ones,hooked up hdd(ide until i get anew sata drive or find a spare),found a way to secure gpu. etc. some input would be nice



Maybe use longer blocks from the right side that come closer to the video card and rebuild the left side to see if ou can get it closer too.


----------



## TheGrapist (Jun 24, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Maybe use longer blocks from the right side that come closer to the video card and rebuild the left side to see if ou can get it closer too.



leaving room for a dual slot card,just using that card for the time being.but i might build it a bit closer


----------



## synaesthesia (Jun 25, 2011)

One thing.

Legos?

Where does that S come from? I cringe every time I see it


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 25, 2011)

synaesthesia said:


> One thing.
> 
> Legos?
> 
> Where does that S come from? I cringe every time I see it



From the u ass of a:shadedshu


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 29, 2011)

TheGrapist said:


> minimal amount of work done today.
> swapped psu for one of my modular ones,hooked up hdd(ide until i get anew sata drive or find a spare),found a way to secure gpu. etc. some input would be nice



its nice, i love the lego looks, and the bricks structure


----------



## TheGrapist (Jun 29, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> its nice, i love the lego looks, and the bricks structure



thanks,i'm thinking about building all the sides up to an even height then putting plexiglass on it


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 30, 2011)

my current case Xigmatek Asgard
i make it to place an intake fan since the front bezel has little space that aint allowed  fan to attach on it 
i tear the steel then i paint it with blue to prevent rust, and as usual i use zip ties to hold the fan


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 30, 2011)

custom mouse feet 
i replace my old mouse feet since it feel aint smooth to move
i use plastic from electronic box, it just about 0,2mm or 0,3 mm thick, cut it then glue it using double tape
then it done


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 9, 2011)

ghetto cable, i need 3 for 3 dvd rom and 2 dvd rw so i make this


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 9, 2011)

you better insulate them somehow. glue or something.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 9, 2011)

i make big hole on the top of my case (xigmatek asgard) for exhaust, made by using nail and hammer then recoat it to prevent rust


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 9, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> you better insulate them somehow. glue or something.



yeah it was on progress, after that i just add clear tape  but i forgot to picture it  and it runs pretty nice


----------



## TheGrapist (Jul 9, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> yeah it was on progress, after that i just add clear tape  but i forgot to picture it  and it runs pretty nice



liquid electrical tape is nice


----------



## erocker (Jul 9, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> i make big hole on the top of my case (xigmatek asgard) for exhaust, made by using nail and hammer then recoat it to prevent rust



That is some old school craftsmanship! Very nice.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 9, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> you better insulate them somehow. glue or something.



I was thinking they need soldered and should of put heatwrap over the wire.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 9, 2011)

Is soldering "ghetto"?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 9, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Is soldering "ghetto"?



only, if it looks awful, then its ghetto... if youre good at soldering/heatshrinking, then it can look as good as bought


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 9, 2011)

AsRock said:


> I was thinking they need soldered and should of put heatwrap over the wire.



yeah, but i twist it by using special technique so it would last long and stay tight


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 9, 2011)

i use my moms nailpolish.
works excellent 
nice range of colors too.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 20, 2011)

best cooling


----------



## twilyth (Jul 20, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> best cooling
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42954&d=1311139353


Oh yeah.  That be ghetto.  What I really want to see though is the layer upon layer of tape after you've had to go in to make some changes to the hardware.  Anybody can tape a fan to their case, but it requires true dedication and persistence to do it over and over again.  

edit:  unless you use something like a endoscope to replace parts.  Then I will be truly impressed - just by the shear, mind-bending contrast of using a $20k instrument to perform surgery on ghetto rigged PC.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jul 20, 2011)

Or you could use 2 belts to cut down on the tape consumption :S


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 20, 2011)

someone tried to break into my car so i removed my subs and amps (Rockford T1's on bottom powered by Hifonics Brutus 1700.1d, Hifonics 680w rms something on the lighitning audio on top) 
the LA sub wasn't in my car with the T1s the 680w hifonics was powering my back RF 6x9s

it belongs in here because i used a 700w Silverstone PSU and 4 4ohm 20w resisters and a power cell to power both of the amps


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 20, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> Or you could use 2 belts to cut down on the tape consumption :S



belt would make it kinda expensive


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 20, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> belt would make it kinda expensive



but you might already have some around, plus by using the PC you will put on weight


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 4, 2011)

*use your old case*

before you trash your old case you could try this


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 4, 2011)

Now that is sheer awesome. At a loss of words right now.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 4, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> before you trash your old case you could try this
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43070&d=1312425460



What are you using in there?  A couple of Fermi's?

Kidding, just kidding.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 4, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> before you trash your old case you could try this
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43070&d=1312425460



Now that's a HOT ghetto mod


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 4, 2011)

TheGrapist said:


> minimal amount of work done today.
> swapped psu for one of my modular ones,hooked up hdd(ide until i get anew sata drive or find a spare),found a way to secure gpu. etc. some input would be nice



Looking nice. I have a sata drive for sale if you need it. I have a sata laptop drive also if you need a smaller one.


----------



## TheGrapist (Aug 4, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Looking nice. I have a sata drive for sale if you need it. I have a sata laptop drive also if you need a smaller one.



scrapped project because i've been busy


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 4, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> before you trash your old case you could try this
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43070&d=1312425460


With all that airflow capability, it's letting the heat escape!
It's going to take a while until those are done.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2011)

WOW, and I was thinking of buying a grill.   Maybe I won't need to after all.


----------



## The_Ish (Aug 8, 2011)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17840900/Skit/Bild0034.jpg


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 8, 2011)

The_Ish said:


>



hmm nice.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 11, 2011)

How To Boost Your WiFi Signal With A Beer Can


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 11, 2011)

i just moved my wired speaker control to make my desk little bit clean off from so many cables
i cut the box and roll the wires in that so i just use my computer to adjust the volume


----------



## The_Ish (Aug 11, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> hmm nice.


The chassis is a P182 from Antec. The cooler is a Thermalright IFX-14. The only problem was it didn't ship with 140mm mounting clips to hold the fans, so I simply used self-locking tie-wraps. It cooled well enough though.

edit/ Found a better photo of the thing


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 11, 2011)

The_Ish said:


> The chassis is a P182 from Antec. The cooler is a Thermalright IFX-14. The only problem was it didn't ship with 140mm mounting clips to hold the fans, so I simply used self-locking tie-wraps. It cooled well enough though.
> 
> edit/ Found a better photo of the thing
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17840900/Skit/Bild0035.jpg



maybe its better if you place foam between the fan and the heatsink so it would help the zipties hold the fan better
but its ghetto anyway


----------



## The_Ish (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't have that computer anymore.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 11, 2011)

got an old AMD K7(not sure) HSF.

Its going to be my chipset cooler.
So i remove the fan.
mark out the dimensions of my stock chipset sink on a paper and superimpose that to the K7 heatsink.
i cut out 6mm wide 1mm thick aluminium cut it into equal lengths.

then i bent the strips into L's and epoxied it into calculated positions on the K7 HSF.
waited a day for it to dry before applying final epoxy touches.

then i layed a thin layer of epoxy on the aluminium strips to make them non conductive and paintable.

now i have to remove my stock sink, mark the holes on the aluminium strips with respect to the desing. leet stuff


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 11, 2011)

I though you already had done that...


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 11, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> I though you already had done that...



yes. that was ghetto'er with rubber bands 
unfortunately it fell of like a dead fly a week back. LOL
this time im measuring it out. very scientific.


----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 15, 2011)

TheGrapist said:


> if i can get a cheap fan controller i will



if you want a fan controller pm me your address and Ill send you these







they should work rather well I would think


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 15, 2011)

can you give the schematic?
thank you


----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 15, 2011)

if I cant find them I'll draw up something tonight.
Off to work in a few.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 15, 2011)

Grnfinger said:


> if you want a fan controller pm me your address and Ill send you these
> 
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff267/Grnfinger/IMG_0674.jpg
> 
> they should work rather well I would think



does it work for standard fan? looks nice stuff


----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 15, 2011)

yes it works for almost anything 12v

you can even dim your led's if you wanted to, there pretty slick...cant find a schematic so I'll have to draw it up later tonight.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 16, 2011)

Grnfinger said:


> if you want a fan controller pm me your address and Ill send you these
> 
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff267/Grnfinger/IMG_0674.jpg
> 
> they should work rather well I would think



post reported 

reason: Totally not ghetto


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 21, 2011)

another ghetto cooling solution and ghetto case
but the fan looks aint ghetto much, just call it creative


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 21, 2011)

Grnfinger said:


> yes it works for almost anything 12v
> 
> you can even dim your led's if you wanted to, there pretty slick...cant find a schematic so I'll have to draw it up later tonight.



still want the schematic!!!!11!!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 21, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> another ghetto cooling solution and ghetto case
> but the fan looks aint ghetto much, just call it creative



What kinda PSu have you sandwiched in there, and isnt it dangerous?
What Kinda DVD drive is in there?
would love to see a few more angles and info regarding that!


----------



## theJesus (Aug 21, 2011)

It's only dangerous if you touch the wrong part


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 21, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> What kinda PSu have you sandwiched in there, and isnt it dangerous?
> What Kinda DVD drive is in there?
> would love to see a few more angles and info regarding that!



i just browsing and i find that
for dvd drive it looks from laptop drive
and for psu, it aint clear. it looks from stock that opened so it can get put in the box


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 21, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> i just browsing and i find that
> for dvd drive it looks from laptop drive
> and for psu, it aint clear. it looks from stock that opened so it can get put in the box



ah, you havent done it yourself, okay! just thought that you did, therefore the question


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 27, 2011)

my new ghetto air filter
i made it from aluminum mosquito net, i made it about 4 ply so the hole go smaller ( i guess its about 0,2-0,4mm) which enough to filter any dust
and one more aluminum is pretty easy to clean 
i tied that with zip ties and to make it seat right i place clear tape around the filter
and nice  it works


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 27, 2011)

time for ghetto.
taken with a ghetto cam 





psu fan stopped working so...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 27, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> time for ghetto.
> taken with a ghetto cam
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110827/Image061.jpg
> 
> psu fan stopped working so...



if your fan already died, maybe its time for a new one?
you could use the fan without ghetto modding it tho, just screw in the replacement fan,replacing the dead one, and connect it to a 12v molex plug


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 27, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> if your fan already died, maybe its time for a new one?
> you could use the fan without ghetto modding it tho, just screw in the replacement fan,replacing the dead one, and connect it to a 12v molex plug



yeah and i guess if you put that outside the case it would be lowering the airflow and the old dead fan would make the air aint flow fast


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 27, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> if your fan already died, maybe its time for a new one?
> you could use the fan without ghetto modding it tho, just screw in the replacement fan,replacing the dead one, and connect it to a 12v molex plug



its less than a month old. so meh, gonna get it changed on monday.


----------



## Funtoss (Aug 27, 2011)

This is some seriously good stuff looool


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 28, 2011)

ghetto modem cooler
my friend's modem goes so hot and it always fail when its hot
 so he put the modem in a bowl and add 3 small fans in that


----------



## BraveSoul (Aug 30, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> so he put the modem in a bowl and add 3 small fans in that


tell him to try a blender, and afcors do turn it on 
:idea ,,tape one fan to modem then tape whole thing to wherever convinient. show pic


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 4, 2011)

BraveSoul said:


> tell him to try a blender, and afcors do turn it on
> :idea ,,tape one fan to modem then tape whole thing to wherever convinient. show pic



yeah i told him put something to hold the fans than mixed them in the bowl 
but he said thats OK as long as my modem aint hit over heat anymore


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 10, 2011)

look at the bottom of the case
i've had this picture pretty long and not realize it until now 


i guess he place it to stabilize the case


----------



## Swamp Monster (Sep 10, 2011)

This made my day! But it really fits in, I didn't notice it at first.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 10, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> time for ghetto.
> taken with a ghetto cam
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110827/Image061.jpg
> 
> psu fan stopped working so...




new improved image.

with my new phone!


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 10, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> look at the bottom of the case
> i've had this picture pretty long and not realize it until now http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43544&stc=1&d=1315685711
> i guess he place it to stabilize the case



stuff me it's a little jewellers anvil I got one of those in the shed damn handy things 

and de.das.dude that looks remarkably terrible :shadedshu don't you think your compy would show you more love if you cleaned it


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 10, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> stuff me it's a little jewellers anvil I got one of those in the shed damn handy things
> 
> and de.das.dude that looks remarkably terrible :shadedshu don't you think your compy would show you more love if you cleaned it



i sorry 

but i no has money for a good PSU


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 11, 2011)

ya know if ya just cleaned it a bit more often it'd last you a bit longer before going toes up then you wouldn't need to be buying new kit so often


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 11, 2011)

how do i clean it! i dont have a vaccum cleaner. and this thing is crappy and cheap. the fan started to vibrate like a dildo within a month of purchase!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 11, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> how do i clean it! I dont have a vaccum cleaner. And this thing is crappy and cheap. The fan started to vibrate like a dildo within a month of purchase!


lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 11, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> how do i clean it! i dont have a vaccum cleaner. and this thing is crappy and cheap. the fan started to vibrate like a dildo within a month of purchase!



ROFL!!!! do you own a phillips head screw driver and an old paint brush just remove it unscrew it and de.dust.dit


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 11, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> ROFL!!!! do you own a phillips head screw driver and an old paint brush just remove it unscrew it and de.dust.dit



yes i do. i own two sets of precision screw drivers. 31bit set 
but i cant open it. its underwarranty. come monday and i will change it. i was having my exams so i didnt have much time for it.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 11, 2011)

well if it's still under warranty then that's a different matter all together but I'd still atleast give it a clean on the outside and maybe a blow out with compressed air If I was to have that come back to me full of dust then I'd void the warranty and not replace it

maybe whilst the old PSU is out would be a good time to clean out the entire PC before putting in the new one


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 11, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> well if it's still under warranty then that's a different matter all together but I'd still atleast give it a clean on the outside and maybe a blow out with compressed air If I was to have that come back to me full of dust then I'd void the warranty and not replace it
> 
> maybe whilst the old PSU is out would be a good time to clean out the entire PC before putting in the new one



i clean my PC every alternate week. this week i lapped my heatsink and cleaned it and put on thermal paste "the proper way (developed by me)" and got 10C drops  i only lapped with a 320 grit  yes a 320!!


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 11, 2011)

pretty dusty house then as the pic you put up in here looks like it hasn't been cleaned in months


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 11, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> pretty dusty house then as the pic you put up in here looks like it hasn't been cleaned in months



thats called living in the city


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 17, 2011)

just use custom filter dust and it will reduce >80% dust that come in


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 17, 2011)

Damn DDD it looks like a hobo puked on your case, then licked it off, then puked on it again, then pissed it off, then slept in it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 17, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> just use custom filter dust and it will reduce >80% dust that come in



with room temps at 35C i have no option. plus i am working on my side paned(check my project log) so its off of my case all the time. thats where all the dust comes in from.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 17, 2011)

i just found this, i dunno its kinda ghetto or insane


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 17, 2011)

just made this in 5mins.


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 17, 2011)

Neat!
I'm thinking of doing something similar so that I can plug a sub-woofer to my computer.
2.1 sound FTW! (Even if it's crappy, lol )


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 17, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Neat!
> I'm thinking of doing something similar so that I can plug a sub-woofer to my computer.
> 2.1 sound FTW! (Even if it's crappy, lol )



i made it to connect my PC to this:


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 17, 2011)

That's cool, but don't those speakers need to be powered by the main unit? I doubt it will give any good volume being fed by the 3.5mm jack.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 17, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> That's cool, but don't those speakers need to be powered by the main unit? I doubt it will give any good volume being fed by the 3.5mm jack.



thats why home theater uses amplifier. the player just to give speaker sound signal and amplifier boost it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 17, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> That's cool, but don't those speakers need to be powered by the main unit? I doubt it will give any good volume being fed by the 3.5mm jack.



no you see, i am feeding the 3.5 into the main unit. im feeding it to the auxillary port which unfortunately is in phonos. the aux port was originally for turntables.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 18, 2011)

you may find the output from your sound card is to high for the Phono in turntables only use a very small mW (20~50) output where as the average speaker out on a PC is 100mW


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 24, 2011)

i dunno its ghetto or stupid 




http://www.engadget.com/2008/10/28/caption-contest-naked-man-who-is-also-a-computer-eye-bleach-no/


----------



## AsRock (Sep 24, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> i dunno its ghetto or stupid
> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2008/10/captioncontest-computerman.jpg
> http://www.engadget.com/2008/10/28/caption-contest-naked-man-who-is-also-a-computer-eye-bleach-no/



well at a quick glance i do believe i see a missing cable from the HDD which makes me think so fake.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 24, 2011)

AsRock said:


> well at a quick glance i do believe i see a missing cable from the HDD which makes me think so fake.



yeah i hope he will OK after he turns on the PSU


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 24, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> yeah i hope he will OK after he turns on the PSU



i see his nuts are well insulated.


----------



## Trigger911 (Sep 24, 2011)

the ide isnt hooked up on that hdd ... the mobo would hurt the most think of all them pins poking ya


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 24, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> how do i clean it! i dont have a vaccum cleaner. and this thing is crappy and cheap. the fan started to vibrate like a dildo within a month of purchase!




And how would you know what a Dildo vibrates like?


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 24, 2011)

tigger said:


> And how would you know what a Dildo vibrates like?



o o...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 24, 2011)

tigger said:


> And how would you know what a Dildo vibrates like?



Girl on Girl porn.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 24, 2011)

tigger said:


> And how would you know what a Dildo vibrates like?



what laughing man said.

i watch a lot of porn. 
you should learn something from fapmasters like us.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 24, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> what mailman said.
> 
> i watch a lot of porn.
> you should learn something from fapmasters like us.



Maybe he should try holding one for his GF .

EDIT:


micropage7 said:


> yeah i hope he will OK after he turns on the PSU



I bet he would not do it again if the PSU shorted..  Love a video of that stupidity.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 24, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> what mailman said.
> 
> i watch a lot of porn.
> you should learn something from fapmasters like us.



Thats not Mailman, thats Laughingman


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 24, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> i dunno its ghetto or stupid
> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2008/10/captioncontest-computerman.jpg
> http://www.engadget.com/2008/10/28/caption-contest-naked-man-who-is-also-a-computer-eye-bleach-no/


I think I've seen better college bets.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 25, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Thats not Mailman, thats Laughingman



fixed


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 25, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> i dunno its ghetto or stupid
> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2008/10/captioncontest-computerman.jpg
> http://www.engadget.com/2008/10/28/caption-contest-naked-man-who-is-also-a-computer-eye-bleach-no/



Has he got ide nuts on this pic?


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 30, 2011)

*custom feet*

i make custom feet for my casing, i use bottle cap and screw it 







and the height is twice from the standard feet (no 1)


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 30, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> i make custom feet for my casing, i use bottle cap and screw it
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43775&stc=1&d=1317406460
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43774&stc=1&d=1317406460
> and the height is twice from the standard feet (no 1)
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43773&stc=1&d=1317406460



now that is damn right innovative.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 30, 2011)

i wanna raise it but i cant find the right stuff to do that, and when i take a look a have many bottle caps
and i use that


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 30, 2011)

i stole some raisers for the tables from my college. Well its not steal, i took them, they know. I epoxied them to the bottom of the previous  raisers


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 30, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> i stole some raisers for the tables from my college. Well its not steal, i took them, they know. I epoxied them to the bottom of the previous  raisers



i ever think about that but im afraid its gonna loose or not stable.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 30, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> i ever think about that but im afraid its gonna loose or not stable.



epoxy wont get loose.  and stability wont be and issue if all of them are identical.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 30, 2011)

It's a great idea micro.  If you want to make it taller, you can probably take 2 caps and put them topside to topside.  If you use an epoxy specially made for plastic (that stuff is amazing), then put the screw through the middle, it should work equally as well as just one cap.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 30, 2011)

twilyth said:


> It's a great idea micro.  If you want to make it taller, you can probably take 2 caps and put them topside to topside.  If you use an epoxy specially made for plastic (that stuff is amazing), then put the screw through the middle, it should work equally as well as just one cap.



theres an epoxy specially made for plastic :O

i use araldite, will it work? i mean it seems to work.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 30, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> theres an epoxy specially made for plastic :O
> 
> i use araldite, will it work? i mean it seems to work.



No experience with it.  Is it the industrial version?  sounds like the consumer version would work too.  IDK - http://www.huntsman.com/advanced_materials/index.cfm?PageID=5850


----------



## karl8 (Sep 30, 2011)

Clochard's way to case modding:

External chassis






measurements: 650x650x260










wooden frame






Wall plugs used as spacers






Bonus: clochard's way to dual fan








Passive > active cooling conversion









Notebook home cooling

Therms translation:
GENERATORE = DC generator
VENTOLA = fan
ANTENNA TV = TV antenna (yes, it's was obvious)
CAVO PROLUNGA PER CUFFIE = headset extension cable

note: I've used U2 albums to raise notebook from table


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 30, 2011)

i noticed my XFX HD4650 does fine without a running fan. i get 80C on battlefield 2. ~65C on dirt 2


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 30, 2011)

So DDD, you made that custom VGA cooler without an actual need to?


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 30, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> So DDD, you made that custom VGA cooler without an actual need to?



yes. its funny what a man can do in boredom.

actually i just wanted to see if my concepts were solid about air cooling 
looks like they are. was playing Dirt2 just now. temps dont cross 85C 

but apparently i need a SB cooling thingy. first need to finish the case mod. so busy.//////....


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 30, 2011)

lol at that external chassis.


and woot, 1000th reply


----------



## anonymous6366 (Sep 30, 2011)

the headphones (gamecom777) are held together by electrical tape using 3 bent nails under the tape as splints to keep them from falling apart. i need some new headphones... oh and this cracking happened to 2 other friends of mine who had these headphones. something to think about if you want them.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 1, 2011)

i see you have a magnetic wrist band thingy.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Oct 1, 2011)

Broke the plug of a laptop cooler decided to do some voodoo to hold it together so that it doesn't come loose every time.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 1, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111001/P1010069.jpg
> 
> Broke the plug of a laptop cooler decided to do some voodoo to hold it together so that it doesn't come loose every time.


lulzz


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 2, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111001/P1010069.jpg
> 
> Broke the plug of a laptop cooler decided to do some voodoo to hold it together so that it doesn't come loose every time.


I've also used that method a few times, very useful in some circumstances. Also, I spy with my little eye a Satellite A300!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 3, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> i see you have a magnetic wrist band thingy.


that are kids toys... magnetic contruction elements 


HalfAHertz said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111001/P1010069.jpg
> 
> Broke the plug of a laptop cooler decided to do some voodoo to hold it together so that it doesn't come loose every time.


why dont you solder it?


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 3, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> why dont you solder it?



by the looks of it, he tried. there isnt a lot of leads to solder onto.


----------



## anonymous6366 (Oct 3, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> i see you have a magnetic wrist band thingy.



is that aimed at me? if so i have no idea what you are talking about lol


----------



## HalfAHertz (Oct 3, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> I've also used that method a few times, very useful in some circumstances. Also, I spy with my little eye a Satellite A300!



Correct. My a300 is still kicking *knocks on wood*



de.das.dude said:


> by the looks of it, he tried. there isnt a lot of leads to solder onto.



I tried to solder the damn thing but after you unplug it a few times it always breaks.


----------



## m4gicfour (Oct 4, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111001/P1010069.jpg
> 
> Broke the plug of a laptop cooler decided to do some voodoo to hold it together so that it doesn't come loose every time.


I don't know how much you know about soldering so excuse me if I'm telling you what you already know 

There are two things you could do to fix it a bit more permanently...
1. Keep it like it is, break the pins off just outside the connector; then solder it and cover the whole thing in hot melt glue. (Called "potting") When the glue is almost cool, but still pliable, you can use something flat to form it into a rectangular shape so it's not so ugly. Example. You can do it with any old hot glue gun from a craft store. The important thing is that the glue covers the wire AND part of the connector to give it some strength

2. (assuming the plug is just USB) Buy one of these ($1.20, free shipping) and cut the phone end off it, solder the wires to yours (make sure you wrap the wires together before you solder for a strong mechanical joint... Western union is the best, but just putting a hook in each wire and hooking them together before you solder is OK too but not nearly as strong. solder alone won't hold it) and put heatshrink overtop, electrical tape will do too, but is nowhere near as clean looking or permanent. Being a cable for a phone charger there should be just two wires inside to make it easier, just make sure you get the polarity right before you solder it up.


*And now my Ghetto post:*
Papier-mâché rad shroud. I'm using the paper as a basic shape to form resin or fiberglass on. Pretty ghetto right now though


----------



## n0tiert (Oct 4, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> i dunno its ghetto or stupid
> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2008/10/captioncontest-computerman.jpg
> http://www.engadget.com/2008/10/28/caption-contest-naked-man-who-is-also-a-computer-eye-bleach-no/




you should posted that in the "sexy hardware closeups" thread instead


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 13, 2011)

Very ghetto mod pictures coming later!


For now I'll describe what I've done, got myself a piece of 9x5x0.3 cm alluminium to create a v-ram heatsink for 4 memory chips, you see the heatsink I'm using has quite a design hiccup so 3 of the chips just sit under the heatpipes getting hot as BS. 

So I'm going to sandwich the Allu in there and then stick as many ram sinks as I can to it XD


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 13, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Very ghetto mod pictures coming later!
> 
> 
> For now I'll describe what I've done, got myself a piece of 9x5x0.3 cm alluminium to create a v-ram heatsink for 4 memory chips, you see the heatsink I'm using has quite a design hiccup so 3 of the chips just sit under the heatpipes getting hot as BS.
> ...



alu stands for potato in Bengali and Hindi. i though you were gonna put a potato in btween your RAM LOL


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 15, 2011)

Pics!

Memory won't be warm now 

Lowered gpu temps as welll! by nearly 10 degrees! ( bit o thermal paste between the heatpipes and the ghetto sink)











(when installed in system I have a 140mm blowing on this/my NB held up with a dvd case that's wedged between the rolled edges at the bottom of my case and my psu, ghetto ftw!)


----------



## m4gicfour (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice. My 5850 has the same problem, and there's not enough room under the HSF for ramsinks on about half of the mem chips. I'm in the process of upgrading to water, though so I just stuck some ramsinks and the universal block on it.

Side note: I axed the Paper mache rad shroud idea in favor of something a bit less stupid. Pics will come when I post a project log.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 15, 2011)

Nothing is ever to stupid in the ghetto world that's why it's Ghetto


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 15, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> Nothing is ever to stupid in the ghetto world that's why it's Ghetto



Aye if it works it's all good!




Anyone know what sort of temperatures are good for a 1ghz 6870? ( 1.2v) as at the moment I don't crack 50c cept with GPU burn in programs.(lowest I've got my 6870 to so far)


----------



## m4gicfour (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't know about a 6870, but my 5850 would being artifacting around 90degC. I know for a fact that it wasn't the core temp that was the problem, though, as AudiTuner (who I bought it from) had the same settings running just fine, and had his run at those temps no problem. It was the mem chips overheating due to lack of airflow in my old case that ended up being the cause, and there's no temp sensor on the mem chips themselves.

The core temp, IIRC, is safe up to at least 120degC. I'll try and find a source for that...

Ah, here we go Sapphire (check bottom post) says that max temp range for the 6870 is *0C to 105C.* There you go. So you're icy cold by those standards. I can't find a better source, but 105 seems reasonable for current gen ATi hardware, obviously that being a MAX you want to stay as far away as possible, and no guarantee it'll be stable all the way up to 105 but no damage should come until you hit there.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 15, 2011)

m4gicfour said:


> I don't know about a 6870, but my 5850 would being artifacting around 90degC. I know for a fact that it wasn't the core temp that was the problem, though, as AudiTuner (who I bought it from) had the same settings running just fine, and had his run at those temps no problem. It was the mem chips overheating due to lack of airflow in my old case that ended up being the cause, and there's no temp sensor on the mem chips themselves.
> 
> The core temp, IIRC, is safe up to at least 120degC. I'll try and find a source for that...
> 
> Ah, here we go Sapphire (check bottom post) says that max temp range for the 6870 is *0C to 105C.* There you go. So you're icy cold by those standards. I can't find a better source, but 105 seems reasonable for current gen ATi hardware, obviously that being a MAX you want to stay as far away as possible, and no guarantee it'll be stable all the way up to 105 but no damage should come until you hit there.




Sweet cheers man.

Shame this 6870 isn't as good as my last one ( my previous one could do 1.1ghz without to much fuss) craps out at around 1040mhz with voltage at 1.27 volts an extra .07 volts for 40 mhz so not worth it


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 16, 2011)

50c isn't bad for a 1GHz OC hell I crack 54c doing F@H @ 940MHz/ 1.2V on my HD5770's but thats with shitty stock coolers though if could only find a good 3rd party cooler here in NZ


----------



## Neuromancer (Oct 16, 2011)

My first mobile computer that I could take out on the deck


----------



## Neuromancer (Oct 16, 2011)

2nd desk mod was a stationary in the hey day of acrylic cases


----------



## Luke (Oct 29, 2011)

Needed more wireless Strength


----------



## Ilden (Oct 29, 2011)

Akasa Silentium case, original version.

Internal, integral, floor-mounted PSU gave up the ghost. Had to do some carving to fit a normal PSU on the rear of the case.





Oh noes, cooler is 5mm too tall! No problem. Say Hello to Mr Holesaw, Mr Jigsaw, and a bit of edge trim.


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 29, 2011)

That Noctua hole looks familiar... Is it an older mod?


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> That Noctua hole looks familiar... Is it an older mod?



I've seen that ( or a similar one) on this very thread : ]


Thinking of doing similar so I can put my sidepanel on when I'm using my silver arrow.


----------



## Ilden (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't remember posting these before. Yet, I was just reading the thread, random page by random page, and found I had posted about it in December last year. In this thread. And I don't remember doing it. Alzheimers?


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 29, 2011)

not ghetto still...
this is after 3 weeks


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 29, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> not ghetto still...
> this is after 3 weeks
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111029/29102011564.jpg



O_O WTF?! Where do you have your computer?


----------



## HalfAHertz (Oct 29, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> not ghetto still...
> this is after 3 weeks
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111029/29102011564.jpg



get a roomba


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 29, 2011)

that is seriously dirty..


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 30, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> O_O WTF?! Where do you have your computer?



room. our area is very polluted. specially with the subway construction going on now


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 30, 2011)

DDD, I suggest taping some coffee filters on the inside of your side panels and everywhere else that you have vent holes. Result: cheap yet effective dust filtering.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 30, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> DDD, I suggest taping some coffee filters on the inside of your side panels and everywhere else that you have vent holes. Result: cheap yet effective dust filtering.



im moddin the case atm. so it stays without a side panel mot of the time.


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 31, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> not ghetto still...
> this is after 3 weeks
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111029/29102011564.jpg


Does it peel off, like skin?


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 1, 2011)

my first attempt, i change the xigmatek fan with AMD stock fan, so far is good, but i cant stand the ziiiiing... sound from AMD fan
then i remove it and replace it with 8cm case fans


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 1, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> not ghetto still...
> this is after 3 weeks
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111029/29102011564.jpg



i guess you need to add air filter on that, 3 weeks is short so you must have a serious problem with dust


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 1, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Does it peel off, like skin?


it does 



micropage7 said:


> i guess you need to add air filter on that, 3 weeks is short so you must have a serious problem with dust


yeah.... tool lazy  anyhoo its due to the subway station construction going on.
subway dont pose a problem as its being done with TBMs, but the stations a mess.


----------



## m4gicfour (Nov 1, 2011)

Pantyhose. stretch it over the fan and elastic-band it into place around the fan frame. You may need to use some kind of spacer between the fan and "filter"


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 1, 2011)

i already have mesh as a filter :/ im too lazy


----------



## m4gicfour (Nov 1, 2011)

As long as you're not too lazy to clean the HSF before the fan burns out or the CPU overheats, s'all good.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 13, 2011)

Ghetto aftermarket cooling for Lauren's 5770. 

Yes, it works.


----------



## Trigger911 (Nov 13, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Ghetto aftermarket cooling for Lauren's 5770.
> 
> Yes, it works.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/f1254a91-1-1.jpg



I did the same to my gigabyte 250 gts after i stuck my finger in the fan and snapped a blade off ... damn that hurt hahaaha


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 14, 2011)

after browsing and find this



how if it used to slice bread? 



new design of laptop


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 14, 2011)

hmm... $5 for a laptop case? and pizza? I'd say that's a win  (Little Caesars rocks)


----------



## BlackOmega (Nov 14, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> not ghetto still...
> this is after 3 weeks
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111029/29102011564.jpg





Kevinheraiz said:


> O_O WTF?! Where do you have your computer?


 Exactly what I was thinking. 


Radical_Edward said:


> Ghetto aftermarket cooling for Lauren's 5770.
> 
> Yes, it works.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/f1254a91-1-1.jpg


HAHA, sometimes ghetto solutions work better than the OE ones.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 14, 2011)

BlackOmega said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> HAHA, sometimes ghetto solutions work better than the OE ones.



subway station construction going on in the neighborhood.


----------



## Octopuss (Nov 15, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> i guess you need to add air filter on that, 3 weeks is short so you must have a serious problem with dust


I'd be afraid of serious health problems instead


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 31, 2011)

this is what i did
my case has small room to manage the cables, molex from molex, so i use bolt to split power from molex



the bolts



final result



sorry the pictures kinda crappy


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 11, 2012)

What you need is:

Tinfoil - Kill the Tinman and cut him down if you need it
Paper - Kill Paperboy and steal his newspaper if you need it
Chopsticks - Kill Mr Miyagi from the "Karate Kid"and rob his old fat ass blind and after you got money of his corpse, go buy some chopsticks. Or you can just steal some but man, who wants to do that.
Rubberbands - Go rob Yoyo or something. Shit if you can't afford those you are too ghetto for me

Instuctions:
Tape/glue the Tinfoil to the paper. Then shove the chopsticks through and bend the tinfoil glued paper till it makes a parabola. Then use the rubberband to mount it to your router's antennas. Remember to rotate the parabolas to the general direction of your computer for the best results.

http://fearless-assassins.com/forum/blog/22/entry-92-increase-your-wireless-connection-the-ghetto-way/


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 11, 2012)

That's pretty funky


----------



## theJesus (Jan 11, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45205&stc=1&d=1326284113
> What you need is:
> 
> Tinfoil - Kill the Tinman and cut him down if you need it
> ...



Been there, done that. 



theJesus said:


> What do you do when your signal sucks?  Buy a 16dbi antenna and build a giant parabolic reflector.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100512/IMG_0976-01.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100512/IMG_0980-01.jpg
> ...



Not using it anymore though; parents finally let me just use their connection.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 20, 2012)

There is some great stuff in this thread.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 6, 2012)

this is my mouse pad at work
made from thick paper






sorry for crappy pictures


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 6, 2012)

im working on making a heatpipe cooler for my 655k from an old socket 478 cooler out of a dell/hp

kinda ghetto


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 6, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> im working on making a heatpipe cooler for my 655k from an old socket 478 cooler out of a dell/hp
> 
> kinda ghetto



Never would have expected YOU here!

Welcome among the lowly self-inventors


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 6, 2012)

im restoring a spray painting machine unit all by myself!

started off today!

here's some pics. you may need to login to facebook to view them.














































super clean legs!!!11!!


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 6, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> this is my mouse pad at work
> made from thick paper
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45626&stc=1&d=1328512015
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45627&stc=1&d=1328512015
> sorry for crappy pictures



you need to see mine 

introducing the mousepad of the gentlemen:


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 6, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> you need to see mine
> 
> introducing the mousepad of the gentlemen:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120206/06022012439.jpg



For 2 years I was cutting up cereal boxes to use as my mouse mat ! 

All the best people do that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 6, 2012)

At work we have one PC with no restrictions on the Internet so everyone can use if needed or what not since our actual work PC's have all sites blocked unless its related to work.  Our mouse pad there is a stack of printing paper.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 6, 2012)

I've used my entry form on many a lan party where I forgot my mousepad AGAIN...


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 6, 2012)

*It might get good after a couple of passes...*



de.das.dude said:


> im restoring a spray painting machine unit all by myself!
> 
> started off today!
> 
> ...







Nice jeans, though...


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 6, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> http://b.static.memegenerator.net/cache/instances/500x/13/13792/14123882.jpg
> Nice jeans, though...



they are my fav.

nice meme usage too. me gusta that meme


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 12, 2012)

wow, fallout style?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 12, 2012)

Here's my latest ghetto mod. I needed to transfer some files from in laws lappy to my wife's puter so she could edit some pics. I lightbulb turned on in my head. I received an old usb cd-rw drive from Norton. Said hmmm remove cd-rw drive and insert the only ide hard drive I could find (30 gig). Wahla  a external hard drive. I been wanting to get one for awhile but been to cheap to buy one. So now I made one.  So Norton you should recognized this. 

I drilled holes in a 5.25 drive bay cover and inserted it in the front. Just need to paint it black.

Also I am accepting donations for a bigger ide drive for this thing. hint hint.


----------



## Norton (Feb 12, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Here's my latest ghetto mod. I needed to transfer some files from in laws lappy to my wife's puter so she could edit some pics. I lightbulb turned on in my head. I received an old usb cd-rw drive from Norton. Said hmmm remove cd-rw drive and insert the only ide hard drive I could find (30 gig). Wahla  a external hard drive. I been wanting to get one for awhile but been to cheap to buy one. So now I made one.  So Norton you should recognized this.
> 
> I drilled holes in a 5.25 drive bay cover and inserted it in the front. Just need to paint it black.
> 
> ...



Excellent Ghetto Mod 

My planned Ghetto Mod for that was to adapt in a spare tool-less slide from my Fortress and make it Hot-Swap 

I have that universal SATA/IDE USB cable thingy and a cheapie external case for 3.5" drives already so I never got around to hacking that one up


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 12, 2012)

It is pretty badass to be able to give old stuff new life instead of throwing it away.


----------



## Norton (Feb 12, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> It is pretty badass to be able to give old stuff new life instead of throwing it away.



Now cut a hole in the top and put your old TT DragonOrb in there as an updraft cooler .... and


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> Now cut a hole in the top and put your old TT DragonOrb in there as an updraft cooler .... and


Oh it does need a fan in there too. hehhe


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 13, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Here's my latest ghetto mod. I needed to transfer some files from in laws lappy to my wife's puter so she could edit some pics. I lightbulb turned on in my head. I received an old usb cd-rw drive from Norton. Said hmmm remove cd-rw drive and insert the only ide hard drive I could find (30 gig). Wahla  a external hard drive. I been wanting to get one for awhile but been to cheap to buy one. So now I made one.  So Norton you should recognized this.
> 
> I drilled holes in a 5.25 drive bay cover and inserted it in the front. Just need to paint it black.
> 
> ...




I have done the same thing for my partner but with an 40GB IDE HDD works bloody great shame dvdrw drive that once occupied it is now long dead and recycled


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 15, 2012)

i've seen this thermaltake level 10 case...

heres what i call the level 3...


----------



## Outback Bronze (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi guys this is my ghetto mod. I used to run (3) 80mm fans pushing cold air in on the motherboard but it was overkill and the dust the motherboard used to collect. I now run the (1) 80mm fan pulling hot air away from the motherboard. U should feel the heat too. Anyways i literally did it with a hack saw and file. No BS!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 16, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> i've seen this thermaltake level 10 case...
> 
> heres what i call the level 3...
> 
> ...



If you would turn that PSU the other way around, so it can breathe, it definetly would be a nice ghetto rig


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 16, 2012)

i have it laying down


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 16, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> i have it laying down



ah, okay... well... but then its not a level 3, it has to stand for that!


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 17, 2012)

Ultra low profile ram heatspreader DIY mod.
You can read about it here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2549435#post2549435


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 17, 2012)

LagunaX said:


> Ultra low profile ram heatspreader DIY mod.
> You can read about it here:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2549435#post2549435
> http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/jhchang69/IMG_1540.jpg
> ...



That actually looks kinda professional


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks I got my inspiration from this great set of DDR2 ram back in the day:





2Gb Team DDR2 PC2-6400 Xtreem Series 3-3-3-8 Dual Channel kit


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 17, 2012)

I call this the Swiftech Apogee XT version 1  Double Deuce WAR NVIDIA GTX GPU mod.

Came up with this mod when I couldn't find a single full VGA water block made for my MSI TFIII PE/OC GTX 560 Ti 448.

Like a grunt in a war low on ammo I did an equipment check and made a decision to modify a Swiftech Apogee XT CPU block for my GPU.   

I also ordered a Koolance VRM-40 to cool vregs. 

Card before mods in it's position.






After.

Double Deuce action in full effect pointed towards all the water block builders who missed out on an opportunity to build a full VGA block for my card.  













Photos from the project.






Port work on the Apogee Xt version 1 block to improve flow rates. Dremel works good for this.







MSI GTX560ti 448 TFIII/PE bare card with vrm/memory heatsink.






IC Diamond paste on both blocks. (Koolance VRM block.)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 17, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> I call this the Swiftech Apogee XT version 1  Double Deuce WAR NVIDIA GTX GPU mod.
> 
> Came up with this mod when I couldn't find a single full VGA water block made for my MSI TFIII PE/OC GTX 560 Ti 448.
> 
> Like a grunt in a war low on ammo I did an equipment check and made a decision to modify a Swiftech Apogee XT CPU block for my GPU.



That doesnt belong here,first, its by far not ghetto,and second, its expensive, and it doesnt look ghetto. (looks good, yeah)

Also, you cant post the same pics in sexy hardware club and your PC atm, and then post them here... dont be too hot on the approval of others. 
I know of someone that was, and failed miserably, after a while... i think the name was "Fits" or something like that.


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 17, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:
			
		

> That doesnt belong here,first, its by far not ghetto,and second, its expensive, and it doesnt look ghetto. (looks good, yeah)
> 
> Also, you cant post the same pics in sexy hardware club and your PC atm, and then post them here... dont be too hot on the approval of others.
> I know of someone that was, and failed miserably, after a while... i think the name was "Fits" or something like that.





Another computer enthusiast on a different forum called it a ghetto mod and I saw this thread so I shared.  I don't see the harm. But delete my post if you want.

I didn't post all of these photos in the sexy hardware club thread and I didn't post any of these photos in the PC atm thread.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 17, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> Another computer enthusiast on a different forum called it a ghetto mod and I saw this thread so I shared.  I don't see the harm. But delete my post if you want.



nah, you can leave it.. i cant do anything about it either way, im no Mod 
(compliments me tho when you thought i was! )

Just for the future, beautiful selfmade stuff like yours doesnt belong here, sexy hardware is the right place for it. People gonna get depressions otherwise, and posting the same pictures 3 times in a row, doesnt make them better 

(tell the guy on the other forum, if THAT is ghetto, i dont want to see what the real stuff looks like for him... must be rich, and only use gold plated items )


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 17, 2012)

Dude If I was rich I would be sharing photos of a beautiful sexy Aquagrafx full VGA block on a HD7970 in the Sexy Hardware thread.  

I might be crazy about computer hardware but I can find many beautiful sexy features in inexpensive and costly hardware.

To me this is more of a ghetto mod.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Feb 17, 2012)

I kinda have to agree with u there bud.  Its fairly ghetto.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 17, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> That doesnt belong here,first, its by far not ghetto,and second, its expensive, and it doesnt look ghetto. (looks good, yeah)
> 
> Also, you cant post the same pics in sexy hardware club and your PC atm, and then post them here... dont be too hot on the approval of others.
> I know of someone that was, and failed miserably, after a while... i think the name was "Fits" or something like that.



It's ghetto for sure man, I think ghetto mods are not just about cheap things, other wise most of this thread isn't ghetto due to what we are modding 

I think it's just a case of chopping up stuff to fit, using things in odd ways to improve stuff etc.

It's just a mindset


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 17, 2012)

Maybe, our understanding of ghetto is different 
for me, ghetto mods are mods, that look fucking ugly, but work!
And mods that look good, and work, are sexy!


----------



## cowie (Feb 18, 2012)

More like doing this to a gx2 right 



Or taking this 7950gx2



And doing this


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 3, 2012)

another ghetto style that found from google


----------



## coolleo (Mar 10, 2012)

Is this ghetto enough?


----------



## trickson (Mar 10, 2012)

View attachment 45173

Notice the res? It is held on top with a fan shroud the 1200mm fan wire tied to my water line. Need I say any thing more? Oh just look at the ghetto paint job! Pealing and chipping every place! My entire setup is straight out of the ghetto!


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 10, 2012)

that is epicly ghetto


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 11, 2012)

trickson said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45173&d=1326063962
> 
> Notice the res? It is held on top with a fan shroud the 1200mm fan wire tied to my water line. Need I say any thing more? Oh just look at the ghetto paint job! Pealing and chipping every place! My entire setup is straight out of the ghetto!



that is just... botched up. the fan grill is cool tho!


----------



## trickson (Mar 11, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> that is just... botched up. the fan grill is cool tho!



LOL well I did some work an now it isn't looking so Ghetto!

The paint is still all screwed up. But well I can not paint this thing right now.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 11, 2012)

looks better!
exchange that tubing for at least some clear hoses from an ironware shop, or better, some aftermarket tubing... will look even better, for a slim price


----------



## trickson (Mar 11, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> looks better!
> exchange that tubing for at least some clear hoses from an ironware shop, or better, some aftermarket tubing... will look even better, for a slim price



Yeah some day. but I can not afford anything at all right now.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 11, 2012)

trickson said:


> Yeah some day. but I can not afford anything at all right now.



well, as you said, someday. dont loose hope, sooner or later, it will come together as you imagine


----------



## trickson (Mar 11, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> well, as you said, someday. dont loose hope, sooner or later, it will come together as you imagine



Yeah I have had this case for about 8 years now. Man I need a new case or sand blast this one and paint it really good. But some day it will all come together for sure.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 11, 2012)

Take 1x HIS HD5770 with a stuffed fan rip it out and replace it with the guts of an 80mm case fan 

And TADA


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 12, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> Take 1x HIS HD5770 with a stuffed fan rip it out and replace it with the guts of an 80mm case fan
> 
> And TADA
> 
> View attachment 46151



looks almost too good for ghetto, nice work!


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah it stick up out of the plastic cowl by 1/4 inch I couldn't screw it in so used superglue to hold it to the aluminum plate that was in there it's also quieter than the original and cools better 

that's 2 HIS HD5770's with 2 different fans that have had the same fan problem both fans come from the same shitty Chinese manufacturer "ZunShan" translated to English must mean shitty fan


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah i was thinking its the stock fan, then i read ur post! 
looks just perfect for it!


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah took me a wee while of going through all my old fans to find one with similar power draw to the stock fan and low Voltage on ( it starts up at just 3V) and had to be 2 pin power so I could just swap (desolder/resolder) the cables it also had to be a ball bearing fan not of that cheapo sleeve rubish (what a mish) but as I said it was worth it it now works way better than the shitty stock fan  ever did


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 18, 2012)

here is some old works
modded two small fans one on the memories and the other one in perfect place i was found it when using GiagaByte Gpower 2 pro cooler which is over CPU block and north mosfets of the motherboard which was Gigabyte P45-UD3P, this fan was really given lower temp performance, i setup thous fans using only double side tape.


----------



## cable (Mar 29, 2012)

my res mod








works pretty good and cost less than 10 bucks


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 3, 2012)

*Very cheap and ghetto...*

My brother's psu fan broke (don't ask me how).

He was already running the pc without a side-panel because the case is crappy (It was originally fan-less). And he doesn't care how the tower looks, as long as his games run. 

In fact he told me he heard a very loud noise inside the tower... but then the noise stopped (sure the fan got jammed) and the pc continued running so he continued gaming... 


PSU with broken fan, before I opened it:





PSU after I opened it and took out the remnants of the fan:





Broke up the fan with a heavy duty wire clipper to get it out (not worth the trouble to get it out intact since it's already broken!) Note new fan already in position under the grille:





PSU nice and fanless....





Fixed a spare 60mm fan I had on a shelf, on the inside of the grille of the PSU... Connected it to motherboard, thanks to Kevinheraiz's suggestion 





I had to work with tie-clips. The screws wouldn't fit in the grill and PSU body without going through the plastic body of the fan. Here's the PSU with its new fan, fully assembled and ready to be put in pc:





Everything in place now, and some quick wire-management since the pc looked more like Cthulhu than anything else......





And the ultimate ghetto way to run a pc cool without a side-panel, but with a "side-panel" at the same time: All the fresh air goes in, but it's protected against accidental kicking and pets also keep out 

.



.



.







     

System specs are a 5000BE, 2GB RAM and 8800GT 512MB on a 1280x1024 monitor.
He's due for an entirely new system very soon.


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 3, 2012)

OMG! HOLY SH-! 
I am so going to try that on one of my computers!! (the net side-panel thing, not the destroyed fan )
You're a genius BP!  

I'm not sure a 60mm fan will be enough to push out the heat that PSU surely produces.
I know mine (also a LC-Power unit) does need the 140mm fan it has, darn thing heats up quickly.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 3, 2012)

JP! This is what you need for a side panel!


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 3, 2012)

i have mesh as my temp ghetto side panel as well


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> JP! This is what you need for a side panel!
> 
> http://www.thechickenhutch.com/images/Wire31.jpg


Alright, let me find the nearest chicken coop and I'll do it.
I don't think there will be much improvement to the airflow, compared to BP's solution.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 3, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> I'm not sure a 60mm fan will be enough to push out the heat that PSU surely produces.
> I know mine (also a LC-Power unit) does need the 140mm fan it has, darn thing heats up quickly.



His had a 120mm fan, but I think it'll manage. He already gamed (Shogun Total War) for long hours the past 3 or 4 days, with the PSU fan jammed..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 3, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> His had a 120mm fan, but I think it'll manage. He already gamed (Shogun Total War) for long hours the past 3 or 4 days, with the PSU fan jammed..



I changed the fan in my old Ultra LSP 650 3 times until I gave it to a friend that let it die from a 4th fan burn out.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 3, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> My brother's psu fan broke (don't ask me how).
> 
> He was already running the pc without a side-panel because the case is crappy (It was originally fan-less). And he doesn't care how the tower looks, as long as his games run.
> 
> ...



I see you used my idea  I'm glad it came out so well!


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 3, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I see you used my idea  I'm glad it came out so well!



Thanks to you. It'd have never entered my mind to power a PSU fan through the mobo otherwise.
 <-- me


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 3, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> Alright, let me find the nearest chicken coop and I'll do it.
> I don't think there will be much improvement to the airflow, compared to BP's solution.



I feel a chicken wire trend coming on.  

Let's see who can make a whole case out of the stuff.


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 3, 2012)

Well, not the whole chassis, obviously, because it would become structurally fragile, but I can think of some mods that could look cool and not too silly.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 4, 2012)

All you need to do is throw a hamster wheel in there and it will be complete.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 4, 2012)

How to cool a Turion 64 ML-37 lidless Skt. 754 CPU on a desktop board that came with a combo 478 (yes, Intel 478) and AMD 754-AM3 notches, using a socket 478 cooler and an AMD crossbar from the AMD stock heatpipe cooler (explained here):

Note the 70mm fan mounts on the 4 plastic boxes on top.


----------



## Doc41 (Apr 19, 2012)

1st: Most of the clips of my zombie 295's cover were broken, zip ties to the rescue

2nd: needed a fan controller for the top fan of my bro's case but didn't have one, solution: wired the fan to a switch with 5v ,12v


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 21, 2012)

I decided I needed some music in the living room...

http://youtu.be/ReFS1GesnfI


----------



## theJesus (Apr 21, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> I decided I needed some music in the living room...
> 
> http://youtu.be/ReFS1GesnfI


I've done that before.  You can also make a really shitty speaker by taking the rumble motor out of a game controller and taping it onto a cardboard box lol.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 21, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> My brother's psu fan broke (don't ask me how).
> 
> He was already running the pc without a side-panel because the case is crappy (It was originally fan-less). And he doesn't care how the tower looks, as long as his games run.
> 
> ...





awesome work


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 21, 2012)

I've seen people use floppy drives too haha

http://www.killsometime.com/videos/7611/Floppy-Drive-Star-Wars-Imperial-March


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 21, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> I've seen people use floppy drives too haha
> 
> http://www.killsometime.com/videos/7611/Floppy-Drive-Star-Wars-Imperial-March



That was just badass.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 21, 2012)

ok here is my old best mod.... 
i was have lga 775 P45 mother board and set on it xigmatic dark night cooler, so i was upgrade my system to 1155 P55 mother board, i found my xigmatic don't have LGA 1155 kit and only way can order this kit from amazon (u know im in IRAQ) so it was not available and in same time it was cost me about 35$ if i ship it so i do my move...

first the front cross have separate too holes for LGA 1366 and LGA 775, i pick up my drill and remove the bump between the two holes cuz the 1155 almost should set between the two holes when bump it's.









way is clear, now it can set on every socket

now what about back plate ???? it's worst problem cuz it's dam hard block steel can't do anything with it also worried to facked it up and can't fix it anymore, so i was think to find something else something Alternative, i find something which back plate (back plastic in fact) from old crappy LGA 775 cooler, i take and cuz every leg on side cuz it can't set direct (same dark night problem). but cutting was not good quality cuz it was a try first. 





ok next problem is the back of the mother board have Nails of solder which bottom of the I.C's, those solders Prevent to set my cross legs.




so i pick up my screwdriver worm it on fire and become to Dissolution the bumps in the plastic legs until it's become Hollow.





so now nails can set under plastic legs.





so let see if it's work ???









also do some lapping on the cooler









and another mod add 2nd fan



 

seems it's work time to set it up

















View attachment 46727


----------



## Doc41 (Apr 22, 2012)

Done this yesterday, don't know if ghetto enough but here it is anyway,

Wanted to "Improve" my 580 so i made a high flow bracket and glued some ram sinks to improve surface area of the black heat spreader, the HS was lapped a few days ago


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 22, 2012)

Doc41 said:


> Done this yesterday, don't know if ghetto enough but here it is anyway,
> 
> Wanted to "Improve" my 580 so i made a high flow bracket and glued some ram sinks to improve surface area of the black heat spreader, the HS was lapped a few days ago



how much better are the temps with that mods?


----------



## Doc41 (Apr 22, 2012)

So far i noticed a 2-4 C drop in temps (depends on room temp) but overall its better than before and airflow did improve


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 14, 2012)

is that ghetto enough, i run out of zip ties and all i can find just it so just tie the cable and done


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 14, 2012)

yeah that's ghetto enough to be in here.... well atleast you didn't think it'd be a good idea to use twistie ties on an power cable you know the ones with wire in the middle they tend to turn into small but very effective transformers and can cause nice little fires to happen


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 14, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> yeah that's ghetto enough to be in here.... well atleast you didn't think it'd be a good idea to use twistie ties on an power cable you know the ones with wire in the middle they tend to turn into small but very effective transformers and can cause nice little fires to happen



they can turn into transformers only when there is a alternating voltage And if the circuit is closed.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 14, 2012)

Fark de you know what i meant I just couldn't think of the right word 

the thin wire picks up the electrical field generated by the wires in the molex and because the case is grounded it sets up an current draw the thin wire in the twistie tie gets hot and causes the plastic around it to catch fire.... trust me I've seen it happen about 4yrs ago a customer bought in a pc that had the exact same scenario all be it the PC was deader than a door knob


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 14, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> Fark de you know what i meant I just couldn't think of the right word
> 
> the thin wire picks up the electrical field generated by the wires in the molex and because the case is grounded it sets up an current draw the thin wire in the twistie tie gets hot and causes the plastic around it to catch fire.... trust me I've seen it happen about 4yrs ago a customer bought in a pc that had the exact same scenario all be it the PC was deader than a door knob



Maybe he his PSU wires were crappy because I use twisty ties a lot and have no fire damage


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Maybe he his PSU wires were crappy because I use twisty ties a lot and have no fire damage



I agree.... I use them once in awhile with no issues. one or two wraps over a properly insulated wire and a coated tie may produce a small inductive current but it would be in the millivolt range if it produces anything at all.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 15, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Maybe he his PSU wires were crappy because I use twisty ties a lot and have no fire damage




most likely they were it was if I remember correctly an crappy Compaq box with pretty cheapo parts in it, still I'd never use or recommend twistie ties when zip ties are cheap as


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 16, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> yeah that's ghetto enough to be in here.... well atleast you didn't think it'd be a good idea to use twistie ties on an power cable you know the ones with wire in the middle they tend to turn into small but very effective transformers and can cause nice little fires to happen





pantherx12 said:


> Maybe he his PSU wires were crappy because I use twisty ties a lot and have no fire damage



i do that just to make those cable as tight as possible since i cant find any hole to tie that, and thas fine. ive calculated it and make sure the cable is pretty safe to tie, and so far it looks good


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 26, 2012)

testing atm don't think i can game on it for too long.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 26, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> testing atm don't think i can game on it for too long.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120826/IMG305.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120826/IMG306.jpg



remove the shroud you get better cooling


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 26, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> testing atm don't think i can game on it for too long.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120826/IMG305.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120826/IMG306.jpg



Atleast you use a amd fan :toast


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 26, 2012)

it works^^


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Aug 29, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> I decided I needed some music in the living room...
> 
> http://youtu.be/ReFS1GesnfI



it's kinda surprising how many people use old psu's for 12 volt equipment, 

i have one for powering my window fans and cupboard lights, 
i use a Round Pin Plug and socket (5AMP) 







on my equipment, as it keeps others from blowing my stuff up 
plus i can use the center pin for 5 volt bits n pieces


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 29, 2012)

double post


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Aug 29, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> double post



yep sorted, it was probably because of the fact i couldn't post the pics of the plug and socket


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 30, 2012)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> it's kinda surprising how many people use old psu's for 12 volt equipment,
> 
> i have one for powering my window fans and cupboard lights,
> i use a Round Pin Plug and socket (5AMP)
> ...



you find that suprising, especially you Dr. Emulator? 
i use an old two old 250w and 350w PSU from some broken rigs, to power both my Radfans (which you should know if you dont live halfside by the moon, and have ever watercooled + read the natural aspired PC Watercooling or Sexy Hardware, i have the biggest rad on the forums stil, epeen, lol)

i also tend to use he 250w PSU as a way of charging my lithium polymer cellpacks for my airsofts and my electric boxmag for my m4 airsoft,and using the 5v supply for testing the durability and workings of the gun and/or the magazine... if anyone is interested into Airsoft, just give a call, i like to know/think about tech and ways to make it what you want it to do, and as we know, you americas are pretty good in that, as your wepons law regards them as "Toys" (here in Germany, they are regared as free weapons, like pepper pistols/guns, air rifles, crossbows and bows, and stuff like that... its true!

In Germany its easier to own a crossbow than anything shooting real bullets, no matter if its small caliber or not (even tho, with a weapon card, the small calibers and single/double shotguns are kinda cheap at a price under 50€, just for the gun itself... Ammo is never really that cheap tho aquireable, with friends or in the shop....big caliber hunting rifles? 

Well,you need to have a (very expensive, very difficult to aquire) hunters license, and even then you have a limit to the amount of guns you can buy,whether it are first weapons or rifles... you can have more guns i thnk when youre are just in a shooting club (which to get into is easy as long as you never had a noticeable criminal incident in your record, is pretty easy, even tho you still need to shoot at least 1-2 years in that Club to be allowed to purchase your own guns (Guns are very heftility controlled here,harder than anywhere else in the World, but we, and especiallly the southern Germans (Bavarians and wannabe Germans like that ( Not Switzerland, because is its own country, they just do their stuff,are not even a member of the "Euro-Zone" and have much looser laws on weaponry, especially for inhabitants (the Soldiers are allowed and encouraged to take their Steyr Aug Assault Rifles home with them, and put it beneath the bed sometimes, even worser than Americans.)  i also heard, that Fullauto is by far not that problematic as it is in literally every country i know and have played in, besides Denmark, where the Laws are like they are supposed to be, people tune themselves mad, and really know whats going on in a Gearbox, unlike in Germany, where most people wont even touch their GB because they fear to break something.

/ Rant over,again open for exclusive and intelligent useful ghetto mods 

btw dr emulator nice golden bullet connectors ( i guess thats what is meant) are they 10 mm? still have a couple of this size i think


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Aug 30, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you find that suprising, especially you Dr. Emulator?
> i use an old two old 250w and 350w PSU from some broken rigs, to power both my Radfans (which you should know if you dont live halfside by the moon, and have ever watercooled + read the natural aspired PC Watercooling or Sexy Hardware, i have the biggest rad on the forums stil, epeen, lol)
> / Rant over,again open for exclusive and intelligent useful ghetto mods
> 
> btw dr emulator nice golden bullet connectors ( i guess thats what is meant) are they 10 mm? still have a couple of this size i think



it's a plug and socket  but they are great for 12 volt equipment, we used to use them in britain for many years before they changed the electric mains 240volt sockets and plugs
to a standard type (pictured) 

before that apparently you had to use many types of adaptors to plug different things in such as radios (they needed 2 adaptors to work ) why ? well because they were 2amps they needed plugging into a 5 amp adaptor then the 5 amp needed plugging into a 13 amp  one bad thing about these 5 amp plugs is they Don't have fuses,so you have to put an in-line fuse in place

anyways here's my ghetto mod :shadedshu

















yes i have a few external drives


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 31, 2012)

That looks far too professional to be ghetto  good job


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 31, 2012)

not ghetto enuf!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 15, 2012)

banghead:


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 15, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> http://i.imgur.com/gDNkv.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/T91fp.jpg
> banghead:



well... how about you cut open the backside?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 15, 2012)

The fan blowing on the GPUs is attached with a twisty-tie from a bag of bread, and I have a PCI slot fan without the metal bracket sitting on the top card blowing air over the motherboard


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120915/P1100541.jpg
> The fan blowing on the GPUs is attached with a twisty-tie from a bag of bread, and I have a PCI slot fan without the metal bracket sitting on the top card blowing air over the motherboard



is that pretty safe for pci fan sitting there? im kinda afraid it would short circuit something on your vga card


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 16, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> is that pretty safe for pci fan sitting there? im kinda afraid it would short circuit something on your vga card



I think it's OK.  I removed the metal bracket, and other than that it's just plastic.  I can't see how it would harm anything


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 16, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> well... how about you cut open the backside?



Not actually mine


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 16, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Not actually mine



Well, then at least LOL at him for so long, till he does it himself


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 18, 2012)

sorry for the crappy image 
since my case has limited airflow i add heatsink to cool the chip. i use old heatsink from broken psu, cut it and make some fins. add little glue and so far it works pretty good


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 18, 2012)

I used a bunch of leftover ramsinks that i bought and stuck them on just about every chip on my mobo
I only needed four on the GPU so the other 4 went on the mobo


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 18, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> I used a bunch of leftover ramsinks that i bought and stuck them on just about every chip on my mobo
> I only needed four on the GPU so the other 4 went on the mobo



yeah simple solution and help you save some $


----------



## poune (Sep 22, 2012)

*nvidia logo case wood edition*

hey guys 
i have made this case by my self 
and this picture i take in the competition in isreal at 8/22/12





i took the 3rd place 









it is and 32 inch tv 





i ask my self why there is no nvidia logo case ? just cases edit by nvidia and CM 
so i start build by my self this case , first of all i build it to my self and when i almost finish the case i see the advertisement that tells there will be an OC and MODING competition 
so i finish to build this case and took the 3rd place in the competition 
i built this case slowly and it takes me like 4-5 months to finish it  

i built a stand too for this case that allows him to spin 360 deg by a 80mm fan 





and i also built blinds for the front case tho hide the 3X80mm fans , i make it from blza 





this case can contain an a micro ATX mother board 
to close the fans and protection from dust i use "Mosquito net" at the front and top 
and to allow a good air flow , the temp inside the case is the same like the room temperature +\- 2deg on idle temp

all the cese is made from wood except 5 aluminium parts that i have made from cd reader 
3 alunidium parts hold the PCU and the 2 others holds the HDD in place 


the full gallery you can see here 

http://imageshack.us/g/152/imag0211np.jpg/

enjoy


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice work but not really Ghetto it really belongs in the Case mod thread


----------



## Octopuss (Sep 22, 2012)

jesus


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 22, 2012)

modded my wall.





took down widow and built up a wall


----------



## Jetster (Sep 22, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> modded my wall.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120922/22092012320.jpg
> 
> took down widow and built up a wall


Nice work. I can hardly tell it was there


----------



## ColdCheese (Sep 23, 2012)

Love this thread! to me functionality trumps aesthetics everytime when it comes to hardware, wish I still had pics of all my skt 939 mods! at one point I had a donated mini fridge I converted into a convection/push'n pull fan refrigerator cooler for my pc lol that mini fridge is now reincarnated into a mini keg cooler for my lil brother's college draft beer setup 

edit: Ingenuity combined with a logical imagination is a wonderful thing, don't ever let stigmas or complexions get in the way of maximizing performance/bank. The more you save by adapting stuff you already own, the more disposable dough you'll have to spend on the next gen stuff of tomorrow is my motto


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 5, 2012)

adding 1 fan on the front, since my Lian li has no mounting for that i use plastic bottle + cable ties and use mosquito net as air filter


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 5, 2012)

hmmm well if it works that's great but you shoulda gone with the Lian-Li EX-33N an 3x 5.25" HDD bay that comes with a fan on the front


----------



## ehume (Oct 6, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> hmmm well if it works that's great but you shoulda gone with the Lian-Li EX-33N an 3x 5.25" HDD bay that comes with a fan on the front



I got that one. Don't get it. They also make a front device that comes without the HD stuff and without its own fan. Since the EX-33N fan was so weak, it was a waste.

But you have the right idea: both bay devices hold fans and are filtered.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 7, 2012)

yeah the fan is rather crap that's why I replaced mine with an CM R4 now it runs like it should


----------



## trickson (Oct 7, 2012)

Here is what mine looks like now. Special Thank You to, You know who you are. How does it look? This is the first time I have used the HDMI cable for the Monitor, It works GREAT! And it has a lower profile! Sweet!


----------



## EiSFX (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow Trickson your case looks like its been through a war or something what happened?


----------



## trickson (Oct 7, 2012)

EiSFX said:


> Wow Trickson your case looks like its been through a war or something what happened?



Years and years and year, have happened to this case. I just cant seam to get rid of it, It is the little case that could but now just can't be bothered.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 7, 2012)

i have seen a lot of ugly ghettomods over the years... but trickson... its a cemetery you have there!


----------



## Bow (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## TRWOV (Oct 7, 2012)

Got a 6950 with broken fans so I did the obvious thing:


----------



## trickson (Oct 7, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i have seen a lot of ugly ghettomods over the years... but trickson... its a cemetery you have there!



It is as I am.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 7, 2012)

trickson said:


> It is as I am.



airbrushed, scratched, tortured with a drill, beaten... dammit, you poor one!


----------



## trickson (Oct 7, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> airbrushed, scratched, tortured with a drill, beaten... dammit, you poor one!



It bears the scars of many mods.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 8, 2012)

LOL if it works why fix it right I only bought my RV02 because my shitty old iCute 0509 of 7yrs was just to small to go any further with it now houses my skt 754 build perfectly


----------



## KainXS (Oct 8, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Got a 6950 with broken fans so I did the obvious thing:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img515/166/img0188fb.jpg



i remember doing that to my old 9800 and the fans made it cooler than the original fan


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 8, 2012)

KainXS said:


> i remember doing that to my old 9800 and the fans made it cooler than the original fan



what with the stock heatsink or a aftermarket?


----------



## KainXS (Oct 8, 2012)

it was with a stock on a 9800 dark knight, center fan died straped on 2 90mm's on the side and it was better than the original.


----------



## mobiman (Oct 14, 2012)

*micro-mod*

small mod I made way back.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 15, 2012)

we used to do something similar with old CPU's cut all the pins off and very carefully drill a hole in them then add a spring clip and keys


----------



## Ghost (Oct 15, 2012)

HDD cooler/silencer combo. Simple, yet extremely efficient.






Temps drop from 38-40 to 30-32. Almost inaudible.

EDIT: forgot to mention it fits in 5.25" bay like a charm.


----------



## dooleymac (Oct 28, 2012)

*laptop hard drive, nintendo vid game case*

I took an old 60 gig laptop ide hdd and put it into a gutted nintendo game case (Airwolf) .
the nes games had sum special screws holding them together so i ripd the case apart and added my own.
notice the screws on the back in ghetto fashion, do not match and aren't even the same kind of screw head.
i connect this to my wii an play games off it using an ide to usb adapter, works excellent


----------



## Techtu (Oct 28, 2012)

dooleymac said:


> I took an old 60 gig laptop ide hdd and put it into a gutted nintendo game case (Airwolf) .
> the nes games had sum special screws holding them together so i ripd the case apart and added my own.
> notice the screws on the back in ghetto fashion, do not match and aren't even the same kind of screw head.
> i connect this to my wii an play games off it using an ide to usb adapter, works excellent



You know no matter how ghetto this mod is... You destroyed a classic right there (Air Wolf).


----------



## AsRock (Oct 28, 2012)

Techtu said:


> You know no matter how ghetto this mod is... You destroyed a classic right there (Air Wolf).



Shame he did not order the screw driver for it too ..


----------



## dooleymac (Oct 29, 2012)

*if u didnt appreciate the first one.......*

people dont appreciate mutilated nintendo stuff ,
but heres the mario/duck cunt - 80 gig sata laptop drive mod i did at same time as the airwolf junk mod
haha, i had multiple copies of the games and a need for hard drive enclosures.
they go perfect into the old NES game cases for added protection, and have the right mix of garbage and nostalgia


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 30, 2012)

[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/P054d.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/wROM6.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/DKeOE.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/a2Grs.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/6Iwza.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/wAeqS.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 30, 2012)

looks painful


----------



## IamEzio (Oct 30, 2012)

looks sad ...


----------



## ehume (Oct 30, 2012)

but so Ghetto.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 30, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> [url]http://i.imgur.com/P054d.jpg[/url]
> [url]http://i.imgur.com/wROM6.jpg[/url]
> [url]http://i.imgur.com/DKeOE.jpg[/url]
> [url]http://i.imgur.com/a2Grs.jpg[/url]
> ...


----------



## jgunning (Oct 31, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> [url]http://i.imgur.com/P054d.jpg[/url]
> [url]http://i.imgur.com/wROM6.jpg[/url]
> [url]http://i.imgur.com/DKeOE.jpg[/url]
> [url]http://i.imgur.com/a2Grs.jpg[/url]
> ...



 !!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Nov 1, 2012)

Ipod to SIII dock conversion =D


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 1, 2012)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Ipod to SIII dock conversion =D
> http://i.imgur.com/5AXdw.jpg



haha that was us!

iOS device dock - now android supporting! with charger!


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 1, 2012)

looks pretty ghetto


----------



## _JP_ (Nov 1, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48909&stc=1&d=1351794857


M!ND = BLOWN
I need to do this, mine broke over a year ago.


TacoTown said:


> [url]http://i.imgur.com/P054d.jpg[/url]
> [url]http://i.imgur.com/wROM6.jpg[/url]
> [url]http://i.imgur.com/DKeOE.jpg[/url]
> [url]http://i.imgur.com/a2Grs.jpg[/url]
> ...


I like the excess of TIM and how it looks like it could amputate a limb if you touch it.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 1, 2012)

TacoTown said:


>


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 2, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> [url]http://i.imgur.com/P054d.jpg[/url]
> [url]http://i.imgur.com/wROM6.jpg[/url]
> [url]http://i.imgur.com/DKeOE.jpg[/url]
> [url]http://i.imgur.com/a2Grs.jpg[/url]
> ...



A little too much thermal paste, otherwise a pretty good mod.



micropage7 said:


> looks pretty ghetto
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48908&stc=1&d=1351794857
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48909&stc=1&d=1351794857



Both of those are great! I need to get me some binder clips  BTW... is that speaker the iCrap brand?



natr0n said:


> http://www.lawn-king.co.uk/uploads/fullsize/18015008726_01_2007_12_13_02.jpg



agreed


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 11, 2012)

ghetto and creative


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 11, 2012)

Haha looks like Red Jello!!!


----------



## coodiggy (Nov 12, 2012)

holy crap huge images on those taco, can't see what's going on there cause the images are too big for my old 1024x768 display 

Love the ghetto AC duct work and lappy cooler base micropage!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice laptop cooler.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 12, 2012)

coodiggy said:


> holy crap huge images on those taco, can't see what's going on there cause the images are too big for my old 1024x768 display
> 
> Love the ghetto AC duct work and lappy cooler base micropage!



i recently upgraded from the 1024*768 to a 1280*1024


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 13, 2012)

you dont need to buy any case at all


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 13, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> you dont need to buy any case at all
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=49037&stc=1&d=1352801804



You just reminded me... I gotta get on that! ...


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 13, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> you dont need to buy any case at all
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=49037&stc=1&d=1352801804



Your cable management is awesums.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Nov 13, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> Your cable management is awesums.



That post made me lolz surprising how a cardboard box has better cable management than some of the cases on the case mod page


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 13, 2012)

External HDD enclosure made out of a tissue box and cardboard from the previous ghetto HDD enclosure I had. I find this one quite an improvement over the other one (of which I don't have pictures). On the first pic you can see the cardboard & tape height increaser (to allow air to pass underneath). The fan is an exhaust fan, BTW and not an intake one.


----------



## Irony (Nov 14, 2012)

I like that it has a grill on the fan. The cardboard cases seem so fitting somehow; like not out of place at all. Maybe its just me lol


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks Irony. Cardboard is a great material IMO and really underappreciated.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 14, 2012)

i just found something from the net
i dunno its creative, stupid, ghetto or what

*got apple?*


----------



## Irony (Nov 14, 2012)

See if apple can sue THAT for patent infringement!


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 17, 2012)

my Audigy Value with ghetto HSF, using old HSF from PSU
works pretty good


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 18, 2012)

I would have thought an HS from a mobo chipset would have been a better choice / fit but hey if it works right who cares


----------



## Nordic (Nov 18, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121117/20121115_133646.jpg
> my Audigy Value with ghetto HSF, using old HSF from PSU
> works pretty good



Does it even need it?


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 18, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> I would have thought an HS from a mobo chipset would have been a better choice / fit but hey if it works right who cares
> 
> http://secure.llamma.com/catalog/images/images_big/aavid30x30.jpg


yeah but basically they have the same function, chipset heatsink would be clean than this  one  yeah but it works well



james888 said:


> Does it even need it?


actually that chip isnt too hot, but i have unused heatsink why dont give it extra cooling. its kinda nice solution to have better cooling with some effort


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 18, 2012)

another ghetto, but not related to pc
this is my ghetto blitz diffuser, actually the blitz is ok for mid range but when the object closer like under 2m it would over exposure. so i decided add some plastic and tied it


----------



## Irony (Nov 20, 2012)

Hmm, if we go into non pc ghetto; I should find a picture of my 89 honda accord lawn mower. Im not sure I got any pics of it before I took the deck off tho. Still awesome without any doors or hood


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 22, 2012)

stone? of course


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 22, 2012)

dafuq


----------



## Jack1n (Dec 22, 2012)

Probably to keep pressure between the cooler and the CPU.


----------



## KainXS (Dec 22, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=49485&stc=1&d=1356179393
> 
> stone? of course



. . . . . . . Why


----------



## SirKeldon (Dec 22, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=49485&stc=1&d=1356179393
> 
> stone? of course



On the top it should be written "Smash in case of emergency"


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 23, 2012)

Jack1n said:


> Probably to keep pressure between the cooler and the CPU.



yeah it helps the HSF having good contact to processor since the retention is broken


----------



## Jetster (Dec 23, 2012)

Rock solid retention


----------



## IamEzio (Dec 23, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Rock solid retention


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 30, 2012)

I hope the picture of the rock is just a prank ..


----------



## Krazy Owl (Dec 30, 2012)

Pimp my rig! Yo dawg I heard you like rock music so I added more rock to your dowload rig.


----------



## Irony (Dec 30, 2012)

LOL. 


Rock around the proc


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 2, 2013)

The B52's - Rock Lobster - YouTube


----------



## stefanels (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 3, 2013)

stefanels said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/399974_508573022498889_1456848704_n.jpg



Now that is Effin funny and classy at the same time


----------



## stefanels (Jan 3, 2013)

ROFL


----------



## Jetster (Jan 3, 2013)

stefanels said:


> ROFL
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/1304550897OFGPuJch3o_1_1_l.jpg


----------



## HammerON (Jan 4, 2013)

stefanels said:


> ROFL
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/1304550897OFGPuJch3o_1_1_l.jpg



That is nasty.
Maybe consider posting that pic here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145287


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 4, 2013)

stefanels said:


> ROFL
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/1304550897OFGPuJch3o_1_1_l.jpg



combination of laziness + no dust filter
too bad nice hardware but in dust


----------



## stefanels (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks... i didn't knew that TPU have a thread with this kind of stuffs


----------



## Jetster (Jan 4, 2013)

Just think those spiders are crawling around your room


----------



## nikko (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## IamEzio (Jan 4, 2013)

Why did you do it ?


----------



## stefanels (Jan 4, 2013)

That pc isn't mine... i have a cleaner pc... LOOK


----------



## nikko (Jan 4, 2013)

IamEzio said:


> Why did you do it ?



The Cable ties are installed below the cpu cooler and video cards to support the weight. They were clearly bent and twisted. 

Not that it matters. it will not damage them or lower their market price much anyway if these are deformed. the parts are already antiques. But I've seen scary things happening due to heavy coolers if left unattended.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 4, 2013)

nikko said:


> The Cable ties are installed below the cpu cooler and video cards to support the weight. They were clearly bent and twisted.
> 
> Not that it matters. it will not damage them or lower their market price much anyway if these are deformed. the parts are already antiques. But I've seen scary things happening due to heavy coolers if left unattended.


 

If your that concerned lay it down


----------



## IamEzio (Jan 4, 2013)

nikko said:


> The Cable ties are installed below the cpu cooler and video cards to support the weight. They were clearly bent and twisted.
> 
> Not that it matters. it will not damage them or lower their market price much anyway if these are deformed. the parts are already antiques. But I've seen scary things happening due to heavy coolers if left unattended.



i thought that this is the reason , but this card's look so small and short so i didn't think that they would bent that much , my HD6850  for example is longer then this with not so small windforce 2X cooler and it almost doesn't bent ..


----------



## TriggerWolf (Jan 6, 2013)

Here's my share of ghetto modding. On my previous case I didn't have to worry about actively cool the RAID controller's CPU as I had a 120mm fan blowing right on the PCI-E area. Yesterday I remembered to check the controllers heatsink, it was really hot to the touch, so I decided to do something about it. 

I also wanted to keep it kind of stealthy 

















Plugged the fan onto CHA_FAN1 that was right next to the slot, now at 3300RPM, it's pretty silent too. So... win 


Cheers


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 6, 2013)

TriggerWolf said:


> Here's my share of ghetto modding. On my previous case I didn't have to worry about actively cool the RAID controller's CPU as I had a 120mm fan blowing right on the PCI-E area. Yesterday I remembered to check the controllers heatsink, it was really hot to the touch, so I decided to do something about it.
> 
> I also wanted to keep it kind of stealthy
> 
> ...



That no ghetto mod. Thats actually a very good ideal and you have done it very nicley.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Jan 6, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> That no ghetto mod. Thats actually a very good ideal and you have done it very nicley.



Haha thanks! Well, it's kind of a ghetto xD


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 6, 2013)

stefanels said:


> That pc isn't mine... i have a cleaner pc... LOOK
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130104/000_1151.jpg



geeze man clean that thing lol


----------



## Nordic (Jan 7, 2013)

TriggerWolf said:


> Haha thanks! Well, it's kind of a ghetto xD



When I started this thread I was thinking it was going to be awesome idea's like yours for things.


----------



## TriggerWolf (Jan 7, 2013)

james888 said:


> When I started this thread I was thinking it was going to be awesome idea's like yours for things.



Thanks! I really appreciate.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 12, 2013)

my stabilizer feet wears out so i decide to put some double tape and put plastic from soap bottle and done, i dont need to worry it would scratch the floor anymore


----------



## Compgeke (Jan 19, 2013)

Well...this D820 was screwed up to start with, it wouldn't spin up the CPU fan, despite the fan being replaced 3 times. While I do miss the D820, the E6400 I replaced it with is so much better (as well as the battery life, the weight, and the speed).






Note: the background crap is from this being taken in a hotel room, I had brought the laptop in parts and was keeping it cool with some blue ice packs. It was ghetto laptop or Dell Mini 10...Ghetto laptop it was.

This one here isn't so much, but I did have to make an extender so that fan wire reached the CD power. I always wanted a back lit G5, and this was the closest I ever got.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry for the bad pictures, and i can report no temperature changes  still idle at 39c 

Think because the fan is so up against the heatsink it isn't actually moving any air, when i get round to it ill put it on some motherboard stand-offs

edit: cookie if you can gues what is underneath the white box in the second picture (box the card is lying on)


----------



## Compgeke (Jan 21, 2013)

This is another image I found that I did a while back, this old FX5200 was getting way too hot, to the point of burning your fingers as it was just a heatsink, no fan.


----------



## natr0n (Jan 27, 2013)

PSU was kinda warm, so I said I can suck that bitch ass heat out of there. Now it stays pretty cold.

I need fancier twist ties lol.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 27, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130121/IMG_0343[1].jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130121/IMG_0344[1].jpg
> 
> ...







umm put some space below the fan so you gonna have better airflow 
and why you still use stock fan? it would block some air from the bigger fan


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 28, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> Think because the fan is so up against the heatsink it isn't actually moving any air, when i get round to it ill put it on some motherboard stand-offs





micropage7 said:


> *umm put some space below the fan so you gonna have better airflow*
> and why you still use stock fan? it would block some air from the bigger fan




Thats what i said. 

How do you mean block air from the bigger fan?


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 1, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> Thats what i said.
> 
> How do you mean block air from the bigger fan?


 



the green is the higher airflow and the purple is lower airflow, the smaller fan i think it would give little cooling since one big fan is enough, if you use small fan on that, it would block some hot air that could escape from heatsink


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 24, 2013)

ghetto speaker 
genius sp-s110
yeah crappy speaker  but my current speaker is broken, i dunno it looks the jack or the cable. im gonna check it later
i have portable mp3 player that dead but the speaker is fine, so i use that and trash the sp-s110 speaker.
just glue it and use some tape 
not best but at least little bit better  




but after i put back the cover, i guess no one would realize it that its ghetto


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 24, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> ghetto speaker
> genius sp-s110
> yeah crappy speaker  but my current speaker is broken, i dunno it looks the jack or the cable. im gonna check it later
> i have portable mp3 player that dead but the speaker is fine, so i use that and trash the sp-s110 speaker.
> ...



Stick some duct tape over the gaps top and bottom of the new speakers to seal the enclosure. May get better bass. May also sound awful


----------



## KainXS (Feb 24, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130121/IMG_0343[1].jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130121/IMG_0344[1].jpg
> 
> ...



I remember doing the same thing to my old HD3850 but did not get much of a decrease in temp on idle but a decent one on load






twas a good overclocker but you might have cut off too much plastic


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 26, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> Stick some duct tape over the gaps top and bottom of the new speakers to seal the enclosure. May get better bass. May also sound awful


yeah after put some tape on it as seal the sound kinda better, i have little bass now


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 26, 2013)

KainXS said:


> I remember doing the same thing to my old HD3850 but did not get much of a decrease in temp on idle but a decent one on load
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130224/p1010445cj2.jpg
> 
> twas a good overclocker but you might have cut off too much plastic



Aye im thinking that, i have some spare fiber glass from working on the car, might make something up for it


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 26, 2013)

you kids need to learn what ghetto modding is. not sure i posted this in this thread before... but i came across this on my facebook albums

the victim. ATI 4650. getting a bit hot in the summers.





wasnt well off back then, so this is the second victim. a 3 year old 80mm fan. and a channel file(its spine had split so it was useless)





what happens when you give me a rotary tool and a 80mm fan? this...





the file became





assembling and trimming the fan.





glued and ready to go





wire 'em up





add the card






and it works. 10C drop at full load *victory dance*











even i was surprised by the results. lol.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 26, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> you kids need to learn what ghetto modding is.



That looks far to neat to be considered ghetto


----------



## computertechy (Feb 26, 2013)

5970 keyrings


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 26, 2013)

computertechy said:


> 5970 keyrings
> 
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/IMAG0071.jpg
> 
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/IMAG0068.jpg



why????????????????????????????????????


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 26, 2013)

My wallet just barfed.


----------



## computertechy (Feb 26, 2013)

fried the thing....lol


----------



## xvi (Feb 26, 2013)

stefanels said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/399974_508573022498889_1456848704_n.jpg



I've got one of those.


----------



## TheGrapist (Feb 26, 2013)

computertechy said:


> 5970 keyrings
> 
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/IMAG0071.jpg
> 
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/IMAG0068.jpg



I did that with a gtx 280


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 27, 2013)

computertechy said:


> 5970 keyrings
> 
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/IMAG0071.jpg
> 
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/IMAG0068.jpg



Not going to lie, that pretty cool


----------



## Nordic (Feb 27, 2013)

I plan on making a keyring thing out of my 2500k in maybe a decade... we will see.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 27, 2013)

you wont need to wait that long. it will die before that.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 27, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> you wont need to wait that long. it will die before that.



How are you so sure? I had a p3 for a decade and I got it used. Especially since in I think I might upgrade in 2014-2015. Then it will be retired to whatever use I have for it. I am keeping this thing forever. Its the cpu I put in the first computer I actually built.


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 27, 2013)

computertechy said:


> 5970 keyrings
> 
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/IMAG0071.jpg
> 
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/IMAG0068.jpg



my keyRAM


----------



## RagingShadow07 (Feb 27, 2013)

I had to rig up my HAF XB on a few occasions because my temperatures for my Crossfire 7970 were kind of high. CM put custom fan holes on the top for their Megaflow fans, but I preferred my Corsair:







I also put a fan on the side of the second 7970 to try to throw some extra air onto it:


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 27, 2013)

james888 said:


> How are you so sure? I had a p3 for a decade and I got it used. Especially since in I think I might upgrade in 2014-2015. Then it will be retired to whatever use I have for it. I am keeping this thing forever. Its the cpu I put in the first computer I actually built.



Sounds like my HD 4850 bought that thing when they first came out new and its still going strong without any issues now, definitively a work horse of a card best bang for buck on anything ive bought prior or since for my rig. Plus back when i bought it i didn't really know how to handle electronics so i didn't treat it the best.

Edit: Thats not the one i posted above by the way with the fan stuck on top of it, i still use my original 4850 in my main rig now and because i havent upped my resolution since it still holds its own pretty well, starting to show its age mind you hence the second card


----------



## Irony (Feb 28, 2013)

RagingShadow07 said:


> I had to rig up my HAF XB on a few occasions because my temperatures for my Crossfire 7970 were kind of high. CM put custom fan holes on the top for their Megaflow fans, but I preferred my Corsair:
> 
> http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x471/RagingShadow07/20130222_083647_zps490efa91.jpg
> 
> ...



I really like that case, the only thing that worried me was airflow. Theres not really spaces for a bazillion fans like I like.

I just built a little LAN rig with a friend, the case is a silverstone sg02. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I forgot to take pictures, but with the front disc drive cover on the front of the case looks really nice being all shiny black, but with a drive in you have to remove the shiny black cover which I didn't like. Looks like this




So I epoxyed the shiny cover onto the front of the drive, so when the drive opens the shiny cover slides out with it, and closed it looks like theres no ugly drive. The only problem is you cant get to the eject button, lol. So you just have to open it from windows. Which isnt a problem considering how rarely it will be used


----------



## blibba (Feb 28, 2013)

A few of my own from the last couple of years.

Chipset fan:






Fitting a Geilid Icy Vision 2 to a short-PCB card. I had to strip some fins from the heatsink to get it over the DVI connector, and components on the card itself prevented me from using the mounting plate.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 5, 2013)

put some paper cover to prevent shortcircuit on my radeon 5570


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 5, 2013)

but why would it sort? dont tell me you are going to subzero cool and overclock it.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 6, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> but why would it sort? dont tell me you are going to subzero cool and overclock it.



umm not, i just plan to lap it for now hehe..


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 6, 2013)

i need several cm more to run 8 pins power from the back of motherboard tray, so i cut my psu cover so i can run those cables straight
this is test, when i re-measure it. its long enough to run behind motherboard tray : mission accomplished :


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 6, 2013)

Good mod.


----------



## Irony (Mar 19, 2013)

I have four 120mm fans on the side panel of  my 932, and I wanted all of them controlled by my fan controller, but four legs on it were already used so there was only one free. Which would be easy with 2 or 3 splitters, but I only have one. So I put two wires onto the male connectors of the splitter, like this:





Then I can plug a fan into those two wire stubs, like this:





And then I can have four fans off of one controller leg with only one splitter.





Tada!


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 21, 2013)

great idea Irony


----------



## Jetster (Mar 21, 2013)

That's a honorable idea. You should get a controller that can handle the fans or an additional controller for the side panel. But its Ghetto Ill give you that


----------



## Irony (Mar 21, 2013)

jetster, I thought you said horrible idea for a second lol. I've been looking at a lamptron FC8, it has 8 fan channels would be able to handle pretty much all my fans seperately. But till I has extra money this'll do


----------



## Jetster (Mar 21, 2013)

Irony said:


> jetster, I thought you said horrible idea for a second lol. I've been looking at a lamptron FC8, it has 8 fan channels would be able to handle pretty much all my fans seperately. But till I has extra money this'll do



lol  I meant too. Spell check got me. Or was it an Freudian slip


----------



## Irony (Mar 21, 2013)

Well I'm broke and this does the trick without costing me a thing so I'm happy


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 21, 2013)

Irony said:


> jetster, I thought you said horrible idea for a second lol. I've been looking at a lamptron FC8, it has 8 fan channels would be able to handle pretty much all my fans seperately. But till I has extra money this'll do



check how much juice your fans can pull from a single rail 
mainly they support between 8-12 watt only 

3 fans pull arround 15 Watts, the only one i found was tough enough was an coolermaster "aerogate 3" which  deliveres 12V/ 1.5A

EDIT:

Up to 30 watts per channel plenty enough on Lamptron FC8


----------



## KainXS (Mar 22, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130305/IMG_20130304_174633.jpg
> put some paper cover to prevent shortcircuit on my radeon 5570



how is this working out for you, thinking of trying it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 22, 2013)

RagingShadow07 said:


> I had to rig up my HAF XB on a few occasions because my temperatures for my Crossfire 7970 were kind of high. CM put custom fan holes on the top for their Megaflow fans, but I preferred my Corsair:
> 
> http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x471/RagingShadow07/20130222_083647_zps490efa91.jpg
> 
> ...



is that top fan in or out?  did it help your temps?


----------



## Compgeke (Mar 30, 2013)

Recent hack, I needed a battery for a 486 as the original battery brick was long dead (and gone, it was pulled at some point). Thankfully the old boards aren't picky on their voltage, so anything from 2.5V to 6V usually works.


----------



## toilet pepper (Apr 3, 2013)

I bought the Sapphire 7950 not knowing how freakishly long it is. My late 6870 had a lot of space left when installed in the Cooler Master Storm Scout. Bought a metal snip to cut the hdd bay but it didn't do the trick.  It surrendered to the hacksaw though.


----------



## Kaynar (Apr 4, 2013)

My H100 after 2 months in new flat...
(click image to make it larger)


Proof that the SP120 corsair fans really have alot of static pressure... with that much dust my 4Ghz i7 930 was at 78c in stress test (while normally its at 71-73c).


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 4, 2013)

toilet pepper said:


> I bought the Sapphire 7950 not knowing how freakishly long it is. My late 6870 had a lot of space left when installed in the Cooler Master Storm Scout. Bought a metal snip to cut the hdd bay but it didn't do the trick.  It surrendered to the hacksaw though.



just hope you got all the metal shavings


----------



## toilet pepper (Apr 4, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> just hope you got all the metal shavings




I made sure of that.  Once I get enough dough to but a dremel and another case, I'm gonna butcher this storm scout.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 4, 2013)

get a knockoff if you dont have dough. i have a Mitashi Rotary tool that fits all dremel stuff.
Got it for 20$ . but i do use the expensive dremel cutting bits, as the cheap ones are dangerous and can leave you blind.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 4, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> as the cheap ones are dangerous and can leave you blind.



Very true


----------



## Octopuss (Apr 4, 2013)

Kaynar said:


> My H100 after 2 months in new flat...
> (click image to make it larger)
> View attachment 50700
> 
> Proof that the SP120 corsair fans really have alot of static pressure... with that much dust my 4Ghz i7 930 was at 78c in stress test (while normally its at 71-73c).


Congrats, you bought super shitty expensive dust filter


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 13, 2013)

*Removed 7950 shim*

It's not much of a mod but damn it helped drop my temps 7-9 Celcius.  All I did was set the vice gripe to hold the shim and set my Wen 2-speed heat gun to the hightest sitting.  Around 40sec of circle patterns and there she pops.  Doesn't take to long and now I can use any universal water block.


----------



## Irony (Apr 13, 2013)

Thats what its all about. Do the VRMs get hot? Or does the block contact those?


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 13, 2013)

Irony said:


> Thats what its all about. Do the VRMs get hot? Or does the block contact those?



I haven't ordered the blocks yet but will get back to you on that next week.  Since my card is non-reference Revised card I can only get universal blocks.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 14, 2013)

I have to gpu's in crossfire here that blow air out the back partially. I could feel a lot of hot air coming out right there. I put this here and it dropped each gpu's temps a 5c.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 14, 2013)

kenkickr said:


> It's not much of a mod but damn it helped drop my temps 7-9 Celcius.  All I did was set the vice gripe to hold the shim and set my Wen 2-speed heat gun to the hightest sitting.  Around 40sec of circle patterns and there she pops.  Doesn't take to long and now I can use any universal water block.
> [url]http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn22/kenkickr/20130411_205526_1.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn22/kenkickr/20130411_210101_2.jpg[/URL]



that was there for a reason. it helps preventing too much load on the chip.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 15, 2013)

all he has to do is be careful when tightening down the cooler to make sure he doesn't chip the die


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 15, 2013)

chip? you mean squash the die completely.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 16, 2013)

No I mean take off a corner or edge from going to tight on one side to soon instead of keeping even pressure whilst tightening down the cooler and yes over tighten it and you could well crack or crush the die


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 21, 2013)

Needed to install a second os for about a week for to use max msp. Currently using it for a uni assignment that's in next week but my trial has run out. I don't want to illegally source it so decided to rig this up and quickly install 7, just use that on the trial as well don't need to di@k about activating it just for a weeks use.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## ste2425 (Apr 25, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> http://i.imgur.com/DC2CFm5.jpg



ohhhhh took me a few min to work out what was going on there 

Does it actually make any difference?


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 25, 2013)

hahaha i have a usb dongle as my wifi access point as well.


----------



## jcd74 (Apr 25, 2013)

*Missing heatsink*

Bought new card with missing heatsink for agp/pci converter. did this to try and help solve current problems with card (vs 36501g agp). made from zalman fanless nb cooler. removed half of fins to clear nb cooler, and drilled and tapped cooler legs on gpu cooler for new screws.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 25, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> get a knockoff if you dont have dough. i have a Mitashi Rotary tool that fits all dremel stuff.
> Got it for 20$ . but i do use the expensive dremel cutting bits, as the cheap ones are dangerous and can leave you blind.



Shouldn;t you be wearing goggles/glasses when using any kind of circular saw type tool, dremel or not?


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 25, 2013)

silkstone said:


> Shouldn;t you be wearing goggles/glasses when using any kind of circular saw type tool, dremel or not?



i already have glasses. so i am protected from direct hits.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 25, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i already have glasses. so i am protected from direct hits.



You have still gotta be really careful. It's not impossible for bits of metal to get under the brim of your glasses, especially if you have 'regular size' glasses.

You oughta pop down to the local science store and pick up a pair for a couple of bucks.

Eye injuries never heal, and it's just not worth risking your eyesight.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 25, 2013)

its hard to find goggles here. even my college couldnt source them (we wear welders mask).

i never keep the blade in the direction of my eyes. plus i look from a feet away at least.
also, i cover my head with netted fabric.
like so...





inb4 dont cut with your hardware inside


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 25, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> its hard to find goggles here. even my college couldnt source them (we wear welders mask).
> 
> i never keep the blade in the direction of my eyes. plus i look from a feet away at least.
> also, i cover my head with netted fabric.
> ...



dude that net does not protect ya eyes m8 !
use some ol glasses instead to avoid burn ins in glass .......and if a piece of metall pops off....

to be safe


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 25, 2013)

not much chance for metal to pop off with abrasive discs. nevertheless, you can see that my head is away from the cutting disc :3

i have tried to procure some goggles. i will have to end up with using "gadiators" for googles.


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 25, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> not much chance for metal to pop off with abrasive discs. nevertheless, you can see that my head is away from the cutting disc :3
> 
> i have tried to procure some goggles. i will have to end up with using "gadiators" for googles.



dude gimme ya addy i can´t see that

http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/Arbeitsschutz/Augenschutz/Schutzbrille-7040170-7476102-0-0.html

this is 5 euro and u could still wear ya glasses if they aint 50th style


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 25, 2013)

Sending protective goggles to India from the EU is not worthwile, unless this is done in larger quantities so that there can be some cost spreading. But I know you are well-meaning.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 25, 2013)

i gots the googleezzzzz'
http://www.machpowertools.com/cid-CU00010011.aspx


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 25, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i gots the googleezzzzz'
> http://www.machpowertools.com/cid-CU00010011.aspx



get it !


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 25, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Sending protective goggles to India from the EU is not worthwile, unless this is done in larger quantities so that there can be some cost spreading. But I know you are well-meaning.



i have send some special mainboard standoff´s in the US to a guy from this forum, as return he send me original Simpsons Stamps ....


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 25, 2013)

not in stock *facepalm*

well atleast i know they are available in india. i will need to talk to the shop which sells dremel stuff to get me one


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 25, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> i have send some special mainboard standoff´s in the US to a guy from this forum, as return he send me original Simpsons Stamps ....



US is NOT india.

Customs in india are b****. they steal stuff. i never received one of my prizes from tech powerup as customs seized it.


also, thanks for all your concern 
dont worry my eyes are sage


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 25, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> ohhhhh took me a few min to work out what was going on there
> 
> Does it actually make any difference?



Didn't do shit.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 26, 2013)

In general, you can;t get them here either. However, I have found them at a local science store, the kind that sell equipment to schools.

A chemistry science shop should have them.

If you like DDD, I can see if I can get a pair and send them from VN.

Edit - I re-read and see that you have found some already.


----------



## Irony (Apr 26, 2013)

silkstone said:


> You have still gotta be really careful. It's not impossible for bits of metal to get under the brim of your glasses, especially if you have 'regular size' glasses.
> 
> You oughta pop down to the local science store and pick up a pair for a couple of bucks.
> 
> Eye injuries never heal, and it's just not worth risking your eyesight.



You guys are kinda making a big deal about this. I've used every kind of grinder, from the big 5 hp dewalts to dremels and pneumatic die grinders that run over 30000rpm. I've had dremel cutoff blades explode lots of times, learned it wouldn't be good to put my face in line with it the first time one flew apart and cut my arm. I almost never wear goggles, I don't usually use grinders in such a way that they spew sparks in my face; And like you were saying, I've gotten steel in my eye before even when wearing full welding helmets though, from sparks bouncing off of a wall or something and up under the mask. The times I have gotten metal in my eyes though I've been able to pull it out with a strong magnet and holding my eye open. Doesn't work if you're working with aluminum or nonferrous but I'm more careful with those types anyway.

Idk, I guess I'm trying to say just be careful with it and you shouldn't have to worry about trying to get goggles especially if its that difficult where you are. But, if you can, get decent ones that fit close


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 26, 2013)

A real manly man like me ^ lol.

its just the method of not to have the cutter in line with any of your body parts.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 26, 2013)

Irony said:


> You guys are kinda making a big deal about this. I've used every kind of grinder, from the big 5 hp dewalts to dremels and pneumatic die grinders that run over 30000rpm. I've had dremel cutoff blades explode lots of times, learned it wouldn't be good to put my face in line with it the first time one flew apart and cut my arm. I almost never wear goggles, I don't usually use grinders in such a way that they spew sparks in my face; And like you were saying, I've gotten steel in my eye before even when wearing full welding helmets though, from sparks bouncing off of a wall or something and up under the mask. The times I have gotten metal in my eyes though I've been able to pull it out with a strong magnet and holding my eye open. Doesn't work if you're working with aluminum or nonferrous but I'm more careful with those types anyway.
> 
> Idk, I guess I'm trying to say just be careful with it and you shouldn't have to worry about trying to get goggles especially if its that difficult where you are. But, if you can, get decent ones that fit close



Odds are it won't happen, just like the odds are pretty low you will get into any kind of accident where you need medical help. You still buy insurance to protect your finances just in case a situation arises; why would you not buy a pair of goggles just in case, also?

At the end of the day it's the individuals decision and responsibility, but i would think you are stupid not to take the most basic of safety measures.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 26, 2013)

Made my own dust filter


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 28, 2013)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Made my own dust filter
> 
> http://i40.tinypic.com/5519pk.jpg


what material that you use?
maybe if you use zip ties to hold the filter it would easier to clean up and last longer


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 28, 2013)

zip ties would leave gaps


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 28, 2013)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Made my own dust filter
> 
> http://i40.tinypic.com/5519pk.jpg


I use scotch tape. Less glue residue when removed.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 28, 2013)

Use panty hose. Just put the fan in the hose before you install it


----------



## iKhan (Apr 28, 2013)

We used a $5 mATX eMachines case to build my cousin a cheap PC. I realized the hard drive bay was missing. 

I mounted the hard drive to the bottom with double sided tape. He wasn't happy about me ghetto rigging it but it was this or spend like $20 - $30 on a hard drive bay.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 28, 2013)

i dont see why he would be mad 
that is totally acceptable


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 28, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> I use scotch tape. Less glue residue when removed.



+1

or just cut the filter a bit larger than the fan, and sandwich it between the case and the fan.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 28, 2013)

iKhan said:


> We used a $5 mATX eMachines case to build my cousin a cheap PC. I realized the hard drive bay was missing.
> 
> I mounted the hard drive to the bottom with double sided tape. He wasn't happy about me ghetto rigging it but it was this or spend like $20 - $30 on a hard drive bay.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/awxDybJ.jpg



no, thats too neat!!! no zipties or duct tape


----------



## KainXS (Apr 28, 2013)

iKhan said:


> We used a $5 mATX eMachines case to build my cousin a cheap PC. I realized the hard drive bay was missing.
> 
> I mounted the hard drive to the bottom with double sided tape. He wasn't happy about me ghetto rigging it but it was this or spend like $20 - $30 on a hard drive bay.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/awxDybJ.jpg



i've done that before


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 29, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Use panty hose. Just put the fan in the hose before you install it



+1 works perfectly


----------



## SaiZo (Apr 29, 2013)

I wanted to be able to control my fans, but just couldn't afford the price of a fancy fan control system. So I made my own - ghetto mod style.

The two knobs (yes, I known, one is from Thermaltake..), control one of the intake fans, and the other controls a "hidden" fan just above the rest of the harddrives.

The LED's are connected to 12v using a resistor between each LED. The LED's are scavenged from other electronical items. The switches were used in an older alarm system but are good enough. However, they are ON-OFF-ON switches actually. The reset switch, mounted on a bracket from some PCI wireless non-functional card was perfect to put it where it is now.

There is also a power button at the top, but forgot to take that picture.


EDIT: Forgot to mention, they all run on their own power source (external, not from  PSU).


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 29, 2013)

with those on-off-on switches you could make one of the on positions a low power/speed by using a resistor 
pos 1 on 0-12V 
pos 2 on 0-7V


----------



## SaiZo (Apr 29, 2013)

Athlonite said:


> with those on-off-on switches you could make one of the on positions a low power/speed by using a resistor
> pos 1 on 0-12V
> pos 2 on 0-7V



The external power source(s) are 12v only, they do not run from the PSU.
But I like the idéa, sounds rather brilliant, infact I think I'll do some testing during the weekend on this. Thanks!

Do you perhaps know the value of what resistor I should use? I bought a bag with "random" resistors - 200 of them recently.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 30, 2013)

probably a good start is this page 

http://www.rapidtables.com/calc/electric/ohms-law-calculator.htm


----------



## micropage7 (May 2, 2013)

old dvds and cds, now im using it for speaker stand


----------



## d1nky (May 2, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130502/IMG_20130428_214006.jpg
> old dvds and cds, now im using it for speaker stand



thats not ghetto, thats normal lol


----------



## de.das.dude (May 2, 2013)

im back with my ghetto stuff.

ghetto air cooler 





made from a 100 pack dvd case and a panaflow 113CFM fan


----------



## Peter1986C (May 2, 2013)

It is to cool the room, right?


----------



## de.das.dude (May 2, 2013)

no, just me when im on the pc. this is right beside my monitor. it works great!


----------



## Peter1986C (May 3, 2013)

So it is not the computer, lol. Your room and you are like the same thing in this case, because a (partially) cooled room cools you.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 3, 2013)

doesnt even partially cool  it just fires a stream of cold air at my bare chest  prevents sweating and that is all i ask


----------



## OneMoar (May 3, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> doesnt even partially cool  it just fires a stream of cold air at my bare chest  prevents sweating and that is all i ask



get coil of cooper tube,a large insulated container,and a pump
run the tube though the container in coil then make a ZZ pattern on the other end 
mount the fan on the back of the ZZ pattern and then fill the container full of ice,salt,water (the salt lowers the freezing point making the water colder)
turn the pump and fan on and enjoy


----------



## TRWOV (May 9, 2013)

Had to cut the front piece of a VNF100 to install on a Powercolor 7770 for my HTPC.


----------



## Jetster (May 9, 2013)

Cant even tell


----------



## de.das.dude (May 9, 2013)

too clean to be ghetto XD


----------



## silkstone (May 9, 2013)

Wait until you see the other side.


----------



## AsRock (May 9, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> chip? you mean squash the die completely.



Well i say it's there more for to stop the card from bending in the GPU area when it's installed in the PC with a heavy enough Cooler to bend the card.


----------



## n0tiert (May 26, 2013)

"Republic of Crap"

Need to solder a stereo jack on a Asus Vulcan ANC Headset, these clumsy default jacks break fast (cable).

4 wires on a stereo jack is unusual.... so there must be 2 grounds






and i didn´t found a replacement set ...

here´s the Pinout:


----------



## de.das.dude (May 26, 2013)

indeed they do break really really fast.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 29, 2013)

another cooling solution


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 29, 2013)

is that yours? or another one from the net


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 29, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> is that yours? or another one from the net


i just found it. i cant recall what i looked through google, suddenly i find that


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 21, 2013)

keeping the spirit of botching alive....

i scooped up a soldering station.

compelte with fans, solder dispenser, lights and tip cleaner iron holder 

made from, plywood, broken clothes hanger, screws and stuff


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 21, 2013)

Is there a reason for the soldering station to have a fan?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 21, 2013)

hot climate, it can be quite a couple of seconds for the solder to solidify. its a common habit here to blow manually at solder.

got the fan idea off a diy video off the internets. i wanted a 12V source 
the 9V struggles to run them both at the same time.


----------



## Irony (Jul 22, 2013)

Lol. If I did any more soldering than I do I would do something like that. The fan is a great idea; I was just doing some soldering at work, and it's like 95 degrees this time of year in the little maintenance corner I work in. Seems like the solder takes way longer than normal to harden. (I basically do ghetto mods all day to fix broken crap, boss is cheap and I'm maintenance lol) Could mount the flux can to the board too with a couple screws.

What's the 9v battery for? Just the LEDs? You could use an old PSU for power instead, and the fan too. Wouldn't have worry about batteries anymore


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 22, 2013)

its for the fan and batteries. 9V one is actually giving 10V now that its full. i couldnt find my spare PSUs.


----------



## xvi (Jul 22, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> hot climate, it can be quite a couple of seconds for the solder to solidify. its a common habit here to blow manually at solder.
> 
> got the fan idea off a diy video off the internets. i wanted a 12V source
> the 9V struggles to run them both at the same time.



I'm sure you could run by Goodwill and find a ~10-15 or so volt laptop charger assuming, you know, you don't mind doing a little soldering. 

I was going to try using a laptop charger (or three) to power a TEC if I ever decided to go that route. They're generally considered pretty worthless.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 22, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> keeping the spirit of botching alive....
> 
> i scooped up a soldering station.
> 
> ...



You get the MacGyver award


----------



## Grnfinger (Jul 22, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> im back with my ghetto stuff.
> 
> ghetto air cooler
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130502/02052013412.jpg
> ...



this is actually rather crafty 
Now my son can make use of all them empty cd spindles and make something to cool this hot as hell router.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 22, 2013)

i can find my old power supplies. but i am a bit tangled in internship at a plant now. so no time. i already have a 18V output transformer, and can get 12V regulators easily.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 23, 2013)

Grnfinger said:


> this is actually rather crafty
> Now my son can make use of all them empty cd spindles and make something to cool this hot as hell router.



A better way to do that is to cut an hole in the top and super glue an chipset heatsink to the main chip and put an 40mm fan on it and run the fan from the 12V power input of the router 

you'll need to find a tall chipset HS though something like this would probably do the job nicely


----------



## Compgeke (Jul 24, 2013)

I got this Toshita Satellite laptop the other day with a screwed up screen, and with an overheating Celeron M585. Well, how does such a crappy processor overheat? It turns out the heatsink wasn't making contact with the processor, typical of low-end laptops. After cleaning out the gunk from the heatsink, throwing a Core 2 Duo T8100 into it and then applying Arctic Silver 7, I did this to make contact (and verified that it is). This here should fix it.


----------



## silkstone (Jul 24, 2013)

You're in for a world of problems if the laptop takes a knock and those pennies come loose.
why not use some folded cardboard or even paper?


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jul 24, 2013)

Compgeke said:


> I got this Toshita Satellite laptop the other day with a screwed up screen, and with an overheating Celeron M585. Well, how does such a crappy processor overheat? It turns out the heatsink wasn't making contact with the processor, typical of low-end laptops. After cleaning out the gunk from the heatsink, throwing a Core 2 Duo T8100 into it and then applying Arctic Silver 7, I did this to make contact (and verified that it is). This here should fix it.
> 
> http://goput.it/ot0.jpg



Those pennies are going to short out your mobo if they come lose, you might want to use something that's not conductive like what silkstone said above.


----------



## Compgeke (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm not too terribly worried about at the moment, the video cable is screwed up so I honestly can't do much with it, I have faster desktops if I need something to test with. Whenever I get another video cable I'll fix those.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 25, 2013)

Compgeke said:


> I got this Toshita Satellite laptop the other day with a screwed up screen, and with an overheating Celeron M585. Well, how does such a crappy processor overheat? It turns out the heatsink wasn't making contact with the processor, typical of low-end laptops. After cleaning out the gunk from the heatsink, throwing a Core 2 Duo T8100 into it and then applying Arctic Silver 7, I did this to make contact (and verified that it is). This here should fix it.
> 
> http://goput.it/ot0.jpg



You could always solder those pennies on tight


----------



## klva80 (Jul 25, 2013)

i made this 5 1/4 to 3 1/2 adapte from  scrapped cdrom


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 25, 2013)

Compgeke said:


> I got this Toshita Satellite laptop the other day with a screwed up screen, and with an overheating Celeron M585. Well, how does such a crappy processor overheat? It turns out the heatsink wasn't making contact with the processor, typical of low-end laptops. After cleaning out the gunk from the heatsink, throwing a Core 2 Duo T8100 into it and then applying Arctic Silver 7, I did this to make contact (and verified that it is). This here should fix it.
> 
> http://goput.it/ot0.jpg



Can't you just bend the retaining clip to give it the force on the heatsink its lost through age?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 26, 2013)

Compgeke said:


> I got this Toshita Satellite laptop the other day with a screwed up screen, and with an overheating Celeron M585. Well, how does such a crappy processor overheat? It turns out the heatsink wasn't making contact with the processor, typical of low-end laptops. After cleaning out the gunk from the heatsink, throwing a Core 2 Duo T8100 into it and then applying Arctic Silver 7, I did this to make contact (and verified that it is). This here should fix it.
> 
> http://goput.it/ot0.jpg



@at the rest: cuz this is the spirit of the ghetto XD


----------



## HalfAHertz (Aug 4, 2013)

Do we have pantyhose filters in here already?


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 4, 2013)

Compgeke said:


> I got this Toshita Satellite laptop the other day with a screwed up screen, and with an overheating Celeron M585. Well, how does such a crappy processor overheat? It turns out the heatsink wasn't making contact with the processor, typical of low-end laptops. After cleaning out the gunk from the heatsink, throwing a Core 2 Duo T8100 into it and then applying Arctic Silver 7, I did this to make contact (and verified that it is). This here should fix it.
> 
> http://goput.it/ot0.jpg



 nice but better you should glue it to your hsf. then the penny would secure more


----------



## Compgeke (Aug 5, 2013)

I actually replaced the pennies with 2 small of scrap acrylic from the school laser printer, but didn't get pics though. Won't have to worry about shorts.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 28, 2013)

ghetto soldering station. needed one, so here it is


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 29, 2013)

Found out why my PC would randomly go to a black screen. I fixed it with a fan and some zipties 






@DDD I just use the side panel of an old case for soldering C; It's super easy to clean off the solder, and had grooves for my to stick things in


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 30, 2013)

I take it then your VRM's were overheating


----------



## Zonengorg (Sep 1, 2013)

This post is too good 

I got some ideas now 

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 3, 2013)

*Also, pantyhose air filter...*

Made an air duct (I think).




Decreased temps on the GPU by 2ºC on idle and about 6~10ºC on load.

EDIT: I mean, that whole area is ghetto. That's just a normal vent, I screwed that 80mm fan in there, but it's not tight against the metal (there's 0.5cm of space between the fan and the grill, but it was the only way to screw it there). It has pantyhose for an air filter and now has an air duct to help reduce the mess of air flow currents near the card's cooler.
Next step is to improve the cooler's shroud by closing it so that air comes either though the back or is dissipated inside the case.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 4, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> Made an air duct (I think).
> http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/8854/ywgi.jpg
> Decreased temps on the GPU by 2ºC on idle and about 6~10ºC on load.
> 
> ...




Now try placing a fan in between the CPU cooler and the back of the video card just be careful of clearance.  Should see some GPU temps drop then too.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 4, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> Made an air duct (I think).
> http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/8854/ywgi.jpg
> Decreased temps on the GPU by 2ºC on idle and about 6~10ºC on load.
> 
> ...



angle is too damn low. there will be a lot of restriction unless its a high static pressure fan.


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 4, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Now try placing a fan in between the CPU cooler and the back of the video card just be careful of clearance.  Should see some GPU temps drop then too.


That's kind of impossible to do in my case, but I already have a fan that is doing the same thing, more or less.


de.das.dude said:


> angle is too damn low. there will be a lot of restriction unless its a high static pressure fan.


I know 10º is low, but bigger than 15º or so and the paper would bend because it would be hitting the card. Plus, the fan isn't running at full speed.
The static pressure on that fan is 1.310 mm/H2O @ full speed. You tell me if that's enough.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 4, 2013)

the rule of the ghetto says, if you can feel the air from the duct. its good enough


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 4, 2013)

It actually looks like you'd have room for an 120mm fan on the case side panel


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 4, 2013)

Three, actually...in an "L" shape.
But I lack a dremel and don't want to turn the panel into swiss cheese.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 5, 2013)

I was thinking just the one where that fan already is looks almost a big enough hole for an 120 to fit


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 5, 2013)

That grill measures 85mmx135mm, IIRC.
I've tried to get two 80mm fans there, side-by-side, with the frames in diagonal, but couldn't manage to get the screw holes right.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 5, 2013)

80x 2 = 160


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 6, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> That grill measures 85mmx135mm.
> I've tried to get two 80mm fans there, side-by-side, with the frames in diagonal, but couldn't manage to get the screw holes right.



ah buggar then


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 6, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> 80x 2 = 160





_JP_ said:


> I've tried to get two 80mm fans there, side-by-side, *with the frames in diagonal*, but couldn't manage to get the screw holes right.


DDD, pls.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 6, 2013)

hurr de derp in diagonal? you mean with the blade circles diagonally? nice.

get some sticky foam tape. works wonders. a must have for all ghetto modders


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 6, 2013)

Like this, DDD.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 6, 2013)

i know thats what i meant. use sticky tape on the corners.






and in the centres if you are using them as exhaust.


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 6, 2013)

Sorry, thought you meant diagonally in relation to the vent.
Originally I thought about using plain double-sided tape for the corners that were outside the grill. But that would ruin the pantyhose filter if any post-installation adjustments or replacements were to be made.
The idea is to install them as intake. Well, the one installed is as intake.


----------



## caution (Sep 7, 2013)

I love ghetto mods, this thread reminded this mod, I once did





















back when my ASUS 4870 Dark Knight was a high end card  I believe that the pictures are self-explanatory.


----------



## Doc41 (Sep 7, 2013)

caution said:


> back when my ASUS 4870 Dark Knight was a high end card  I believe that the pictures are self-explanatory.



1. Hmmm memory not cooled....
2. Some ram sinks an.. DO'oh heatpipes 
3. Currency to the rescue!!!
4. Problem? 

[size=-2] i was bored  [/size]


----------



## caution (Sep 7, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> 1. Hmmm memory not cooled....
> 2. Some ram sinks an.. DO'oh heatpipes
> 3. Currency to the rescue!!!
> 4. Problem?
> ...



Exactly


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 7, 2013)

And then to think that 1 eurocent coins are going to be out of rotation, if certain EMU member nations get what they want. While they clearly have shown their use right now.


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 9, 2013)

So what? 
Use 2 eurocent or 5 eurocent coins.
Bigger diameter == more dissipation, while still costing less than actual heatsinks.
Plus, you can stack them for MOAR HEAT DISSIPATION.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 9, 2013)

I was not serious, JP.


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh.
But yeah, I also heard about something like that. 
But in the likes of ending with the -.99€ crap.

>Something costs 499.99€. 
>Give 500€ bill.
>"I'm sorry, I don't have small change in the register."
>"Th-that's ok." -_-''


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 14, 2013)

caution said:


> I love ghetto mods, this thread reminded this mod, I once did
> 
> http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/4080/photo001yy.jpg
> 
> ...



good for ghetto, but unless you increase the surface are, really doesnt matter much.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 26, 2013)

who said new case cant be ghetto
HAF-XB lack of many HDD support so i add new mounting by using plastic bottle and some zip ties


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 26, 2013)

Looks good micropage7!


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 26, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130926/1.jpg
> who said new case cant be ghetto
> HAF-XB lack of many HDD support so i add new mounting by using plastic bottle and some zip ties
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130926/12.jpg



Ohh myyy ... hahahah i laugh so much


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 27, 2013)

Won't that be incredibly wobbly?


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 27, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> Won't that be incredibly wobbly?



that tray? so far its pretty solid
it just hold 2 HDD, if more i consider add some plastic to reinforce that


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 27, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> Won't that be incredibly wobbly?



he used the plastic off a 3 faced edge so not much.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 19, 2013)

i just add plastic cover to prevent much dust entering the case, by using plastic and some clear tape


----------



## droopyRO (Oct 19, 2013)

An old photo i dug up from around 2007, the HDD vibrations were bad i suppose, i dont really rememeber 


> so its for vibration dampening?
> and tell me did it work well?


IIRC it did, the HDD was suspended on those rubber bands, i got a P180 after that that had rubber mounts for the HDD tray.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 19, 2013)

droopyRO said:


> An old photo i dug up from around 2007, the HDD vibrations were bad i suppose, i dont really rememeber



so its for vibration dampening?
and tell me did it work well?


----------



## Imdabossou (Oct 23, 2013)

I want to join on the convo! :3


I got a 9800Gt From my friend and I wanted to use it.. but my pc was a thin dell optiplex and when I put the card in I had to move the hard drive and it also stuck out of the case.  The psu was 280w as well which wasn't enough.

I found the cardboard box that the sky box came in from my garage and cut it up to the same height and thickness of the dell case. I took the side door off the case and used a hell of a lot of selotape and joined them together. I then had a full size power supply stuffed loose in there as well as the hard drive loosly hanging lol. It worked but my mum seemed to think it was going to set on fire and told me to take it apart xD


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 21, 2013)

its not much ghetto but pretty creative i think


----------



## Frick (Nov 21, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> i just add plastic cover to prevent much dust entering the case, by using plastic and some clear tape



Another old trick is pantyhose.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 21, 2013)

Frick said:


> Another old trick is pantyhose.


but pantyhose will trap some dust on that, i just want to make it clean from outside and no need to take off or clean regularly


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 22, 2013)

i have found the best trick to get an industrial blower. and leave everything alone XD


----------



## Vario (Nov 22, 2013)

Speaker wire brassiere for sagging GPU


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 22, 2013)

Vario said:


> Speaker wire brassiere for sagging GPU


duh.. looks pretty tight
is that ok?


----------



## Vario (Nov 22, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> duh.. looks pretty tight
> is that ok?




Yeah when the case is horizontal they exert no pull.  I have it carefully set up.  I put a level on it it and its pretty much horizontal, its not pulling it vertically, just hanging it where it should be.  The photo was taken to show the ram in the slots, so the angle makes it look like I'm torquing out my PCIE slot.  I used Zip ties inside the open load bearing/grounded holes of the GPU's leading edge then the speaker wire is double half hitched with a zip tie on the end.  They go through some holes in the case roof and are tied together above.

I tried twine, zip tie loops, fishing line, etc.  Overall, this is the best solution I've found because the wire is in an insulator so its all the strength of a metal solution without any conductivity that could damage the graphics card.  I can't prop up the card with a pencil etc because the gigabyte windforce cooler doesn't have any area where I could safely do so, its very contoured and has lots of spinning fan thingies 






micropage7 said:


> but pantyhose will trap some dust on that, i just want to make it clean from outside and no need to take off or clean regularly


I've used aluminum foil plus blue painters tape to block off the bottom of cases where I don't run downfiring power supplies etc.  Also used acrylic sheets to block fan holes.  Thats not very ghetto though.


----------



## LaMokona (Nov 24, 2013)

Needed a case for the living room but didn't have any money. I did however, have boxes. The living room PC now sits in an actual case but I kept this just in case.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 24, 2013)

LaMokona said:


> View attachment 53064 View attachment 53065
> Needed a case for the living room but didn't have any money. I did however, have boxes. The living room PC now sits in an actual case but I kept this just in case.


looks good with wood and cardboard


----------



## KainXS (Nov 26, 2013)

So my Asus GTX460 got really loud the last few months, way louder than the R9 290 and it realllly got my nerves then today the fan failed and I couldn't find a replacement so came up with this





superglued the fans together then tied them to the heatsink, had to glue 2 more pieces of plastic on the sides because there were 2 gaps on the side of the heatsink.

temps dropped 10C vs stock fan at 100% at 1.2V and is nearly silent.

still need to rewire the fans to use the gpu fan header though.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 27, 2013)

KainXS said:


> still need to rewire the fans to use the gpu fan header though.



Would them fans draw more then the stock gpu and cause some damage? Got a similar set up on my stock 4850 and wanted to do the same with the stock header. But never did for that reason.


----------



## KainXS (Nov 27, 2013)

didn't rewire them yet, I tested it though and it worked from the header fine for both but am still using molex, damage, not sure, the stock fan pulls .38A max and the 2 new fans pull .15A max each


----------



## Nordic (Dec 4, 2013)

Broke the fans on my 7870 Tahiti. Used one of those 2x80mm fan Vantec pci slot fans I had laying around and zip tied it. Took off the pci bracket. Works far better than stock. I just wish the heatsink was bigger. All together is 2.5slots.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 6, 2013)

james888 said:


> Broke the fans on my 7870 Tahiti. Used one of those 2x80mm fan Vantec pci slot fans I had laying around and zip tied it. Took off the pci bracket. Works far better than stock. I just wish the heatsink was bigger. All together is 2.5slots.


wow nice and the fan size match perfectly
and glad it works nicely


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 8, 2013)

my wireless adapter got pretty hot, and i put a coin as heatsink
it just worked for several days before its dead


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 8, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> my wireless adapter got pretty hot, and i put a coin as heatsink
> it just worked for several days before its dead



thats weird, i use one and mine does not get hot at all.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 8, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> thats weird, i use one and mine does not get hot at all.


yeah i dunno, first i guess it lack of fresh air since its really hot. hotter than my board chipset
adding the coin and it worked for couple days before it refused to connect at all


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 8, 2013)

this is my wifi mod. increases range but not penetration depth. 4 walls of reinforced concrete is too much lol.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 8, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> this is my wifi mod. increases range but not penetration depth. 4 walls of reinforced concrete is too much lol.


cool, spring antenna
and glad it works well


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 8, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> cool, spring antenna
> and glad it works well


it not a spring antenna, its a normal antenna, if u dissect ythe ones you get you will find the same thing.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 8, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> it not a spring antenna, its a normal antenna, if u dissect ythe ones you get you will find the same thing.


i think you put wire from somewhere and make it spring then attach to your wireless


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 8, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> i think you put wire from somewhere and make it spring then attach to your wireless


no this is proper antenna wire. this wire is used to make antennas for radios, since my dad was into making radios, there is a lot of this stuff left.
the wire itself is more than 20years older than me  but copper is copper 

if you look closely you will see that the wire is insulated by cotton threads since at that time plastic insulation was not good and flexible enough. 

and its not just any spring. Had to turn it by exactly 7 coils.
for wifi it should be multiples of 3.5.

for radio its multiples of 2.5


----------



## Jetster (Dec 8, 2013)

When making antennas the length on the wire is related to the frequency which is related to what channel your on. There is probably a Wiki about it. So if you got it exactly the correct length it would improve the performance over stock antenna as they are made for a range of frequencies


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 8, 2013)

Jetster said:


> When making antennas the length on the wire is related to the frequency which is related to what channel your on. There is probably a Wiki about it. So if you got it exactly the correct length it would improve the performance over stock antenna as they are made for a range of frequencies


true. i followed a tutorial.


----------



## Frick (Dec 8, 2013)

A bit anal here, but it's the number of turns, and not the lenght as such. Well lenght too as the turns can't be too big, but still.


----------



## SaiZo (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok, so remember when I asked how to create my own 2 molex to a 6 pin PCI-E cable?
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...lex-to-6-pin-pci-e-cable.193587/#post-3008019

Well, this is what it was for. This is a system running dual power supply units, built it for my stepson..
The first picture shows the PSU that is running the graphics card (GTS 250, my old card), the second picture shows both the first and secondary PSU - secondary for graphics.

The third picture shows where all the wires go, I had to use my Dremel to make a hole on the top of the case for the cables, soldered correct cables to my own home made adaptor (female and male molex plugs), so if I ever need to do something - I can always disconnect the secondary PSU from the entire system.

The fourth picture is showing the cables from secondary PSU that are needed to start it at the same time as the primary PSU (green and black cables). Used a shrink tube to keep them safe.

The fifth picture, a bit dark and can't see much - shows the GTS 250 in all its glory connected to the PCI-E cable that is soldered to secondary PSUs cables, the sixth picture shows the cables.

And it works..


----------



## Octopuss (Dec 10, 2013)

LOL, that's ghetto as hell


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 10, 2013)

Octopuss said:


> LOL, that's ghetto as hell


But it works and you can tell he put effort into making it look (semi-)pretty, so who cares?


----------



## Frick (Dec 10, 2013)

The HDD's got warm, bolted that to the bottom of the case. The case only has one HDD place and brackets for mounting in the 5.25 bays.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 10, 2013)

Frick said:


> The HDD's got warm, bolted that to the bottom of the case. The case only has one HDD place and brackets for mounting in the 5.25 bays.


What hdd's get warm. I have two attached to my radiator with no airflow and they usually sit at 30c.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 11, 2013)

I have an ~8 years old HDD that needs cooling (an early WD Caviar).


----------



## xvi (Dec 12, 2013)

Google did an interesting study on disk temperature vs failure rate (PDF).

Wikipedia has a bit of a summary of it:


> A 2007 study published by Google suggested very little correlation between failure rates and either high temperature or activity level. Indeed, the Google study indicated that "lower temperatures are associated with higher failure rates". Hard drives with S.M.A.R.T.-reported average temperatures below 27 °C (81 °F) had higher failure rates than hard drives with the highest reported average temperature of 50 °C (122 °F), failure rates at least twice as high as the optimum S.M.A.R.T.-reported temperature range of 36 °C (97 °F) to 47 °C (117 °F).[12] The correlation between manufacturer/model and failure rate was relatively strong. Statistics in this matter are kept highly secret by most entities — Google did not relate manufacturers' names with failure rates,[12] though they have since revealed that they use Hitachi Deskstar drives in some of their servers.[13]
> 
> Google's 2007 study found, based on a large field sample of drives, that actual annualized failure rates (AFRs) for individual drives ranged from 1.7% for first year drives to over 8.6% for three-year old drives.[14] A similar 2007 study at CMU on enterprise drives showed that measured MTBF was 3–4 times lower than the manufacturer's specification, with an estimated 3% mean AFR over 1–5 years based on replacement logs for a large sample of drives, and that hard drive failures were highly correlated in time.[15]


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 12, 2013)

Unfortunately i have no pictures ATM, but the coolest ghetto mod in my practice was mounting Titan D5TB(the most affordable performance cooler of early 2K's) on the videocard (GeForce 4Ti in my case).


But still, nothing beats the DICE setup on the first page


----------



## Frick (Dec 12, 2013)

xvi said:


> Google did an interesting study on disk temperature vs failure rate (PDF).
> 
> Wikipedia has a bit of a summary of it:



Well mine was idling at 50, now at 35. And I knew they do not like low temps, but I thought you would have to get to at least below 20 C. Nice read.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 12, 2013)

I got a new drive from UPS today that was left on my door step. I waited a few hour before I ran it. It was at least -10c outside. Glade I waited. I even left it in the box so it wouldn't get condensation and warm too fast


----------



## Vario (Dec 15, 2013)

Here is my friend's LAF 912 (Low Air Flow).  He spilled water in the top twice and bricked his computer once already, I dried everything out, isopropyled it, the heatgunned (From a distance to not melt solder) and it boots up okay (i5, twin 660ti's, asus z77 pro etc).

I've had to fix his stuff twice now because he keeps spilling water.  Maybe he thought it would cool it off.

Its a piece of 1/4" plywood with paper gasket material and automotive RTV smushed in and a spray of plastidip over the top.  It actually looks even worse now.  There was still a pinhole that water could get through in front so the ducttape was removed and more RTV put on it.  Its pretty waterproof on top now.  I put wood screws in 4 corners and then dremeled the ends off.  If I get around to it maybe put more black paint on the top to make it look less crappy from about 4 feet away.  Once you get closer, it looks pretty bad.






(hes a computer science major btw).


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 16, 2013)

On a sidenote: "major" does not bear meaning like that. It is just the main body of the programming (subjects wise), just like his "minor" forms the "perspective broadening" extra subjects.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 16, 2013)

CM website said:
			
		

> Top platform for personal belongings.


I always thought someone would use that spot for a cupholder on that case, and spill it inside. Proof.


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 16, 2013)

james888 said:


> I always thought someone would use that spot for a cupholder on that case, and spill it inside. Proof.


Same here. Surprised we haven't heard of more cases of this happening.


----------



## Vario (Dec 17, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> On a sidenote: "major" does not bear meaning like that. It is just the main body of the programming (subjects wise), just like his "minor" forms the "perspective broadening" extra subjects.


Yeah hes in his late 20's due to military service and we like to harass him about being a "scientist" because hes a brain when it comes to programming but being such a damn idiot when it comes to hardware.  The same guy threw water in it twice and I think he threw water in the previous case too and thats why he has this one!  It used to be a cyberpower oem thing but after he ruined that it has an i5 and two 660's, now he had to go and mess that up!


----------



## markaflias (Dec 19, 2013)

This thread is epic


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 20, 2013)

I didn't think to take photo's but we used an Ethernet cable at work to fix the toilet. The chain from the handle snapped.


----------



## natr0n (Dec 20, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> I didn't think to take photo's but we used an Ethernet cable at work to fix the toilet. The chain from the handle snapped.



when you flush say "shitty internet"


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 20, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> I didn't think to take photo's but we used an Ethernet cable at work to fix the toilet. The chain from the handle snapped.


I love old ethernet cables. Need a bit of thin wire for a project? Ethernet. Need a twist tie but don't have any? Ethernet. Need something to support a sagging GPU, or as I just learned, lift the flapper in a toilet? Ethernet.
Versatile, easy to obtain, cheap, and multiple color strands in each ethernet cable, what's not to like?


----------



## KainXS (Dec 20, 2013)

The only thing I have ever used a ethernet cord for that comes close to that is to hold a hard drive up(lost the screws)

are you talking about the chain toilet itself though, guess so after seeing rms post


----------



## Vario (Dec 21, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> I love old ethernet cables. Need a bit of thin wire for a project? Ethernet. Need a twist tie but don't have any? Ethernet. Need something to support a sagging GPU, or as I just learned, lift the flapper in a toilet? Ethernet.
> Versatile, easy to obtain, cheap, and multiple color strands in each ethernet cable, what's not to like?


I find speaker wire is even better for some things too.


----------



## JunkBear (Dec 21, 2013)

They are made of copper so I guess it's still valuable. I just put my hand on a 15' Cat5e Startech cable brand new for 1.25$. Just gotta find what I will do with it


----------



## Arjai (Dec 22, 2013)

JunkBear said:


> They are made of copper so I guess it's still valuable. I just put my hand on a 15' Cat5e Startech cable brand new for 1.25$. Just gotta find what I will do with it



Hmm, I am totally sure what I am currently thinking about typing would get me banned. So, don't do what I'm thinking.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## JunkBear (Dec 24, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Hmm, I am totally sure what I am currently thinking about typing would get me banned. So, don't do what I'm thinking.


 

No man... im not like you  i dont put things up my ass


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 24, 2013)

just add mounting for another hdd and as usual by using plastic bottle and zipties


----------



## KainXS (Dec 26, 2013)

bought a sero 7 pro to replace my dead nexus 7 that I dropped(its a good clone of it) but the sero 7 has no heatsink in it like the nexus 7 and runs way too hot and throttles constantly I cut out a piece of aluminum and put it in.(I removed the 7's copper shield)










no more throttling but I'm hoping to get some thick copper foil to replace this quick job.


----------



## Frick (Jan 4, 2014)

The hole on the lower left (which is the lower right side on the motherboard tray) is supposed to be a screw hole. It isn't, so I added the nut and the ... what do you call those? Is that a spacer as well, or does it have a more mechanical, manly name? Anyway it works fine.


----------



## DF is BUSY (Jan 4, 2014)

Frick said:


> The hole on the lower left (which is the lower right side on the motherboard tray) is supposed to be a screw hole. It isn't, so I added the nut and the ... what do you call those? Is that a spacer as well, or does it have a more mechanical, manly name? Anyway it works fine.



a washer?


----------



## Frick (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes, that.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 4, 2014)

not a very manly name but its a washer all right lol


----------



## Jetster (Jan 4, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> not a very manly name but its a washer all right lol


I thought you were kidding


----------



## JunkBear (Jan 5, 2014)

It can be manly if you tell a girl...Baby i'll screw you until your washer blow!


----------



## Suhidu (Jan 7, 2014)

The power wouldn't stay on for this drive I was powering via a cheap molex->sata power adaptor for the time being, so I started jamming toothpicks in it. It's working now, after breaking a couple toothpicks into my hand, and I still have some left for my teeth.


----------



## JunkBear (Jan 7, 2014)

Ghetto enough but power adapter is 99 cents only.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 10, 2014)

Doing oil change on car. Had no chocks but did have spare DVD drives.


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 10, 2014)

Now THAT is proper ghetto.


----------



## JunkBear (Jan 10, 2014)

Getting ghetto chicks in a New Beetle.


----------



## minx (Jan 10, 2014)

This is the "rig" i've burned the 5450 with (http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/going-crazy-with-the-5450.189625/). The two LEDs are held high with toothpicks and flash for no reason at all. Several HDDs are held together by my patented screws-trough-cardboard solution ;-)


----------



## xvi (Jan 10, 2014)

This isn't ghetto so much as it's just laziness. I've "modded" a Dell OptiPlex in to a dual PSU stand, one holding a secondary PSU to power one of the 5870s, the other to replace the potentially failed PSU installed in the case. Had to take the drive out due to clearance issues. Premium bubble wrap separates the two drives to avoid any electrical issues.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 10, 2014)

ste2425 said:


> Doing oil change on car. Had no chocks but did have spare DVD drives.


Great idea. Think I'll use it in the future 


minx said:


> This is the "rig" i've burned the 5450 with (http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/going-crazy-with-the-5450.189625/). The two LEDs are held high with toothpicks and flash for no reason at all. Several HDDs are held together by my patented screws-trough-cardboard solution ;-)


That's a great test bench. non-electrically conductive, large enough to fit all your components, easily modified, and cheaply replaced. Love it!


xvi said:


> This isn't ghetto so much as it's just laziness. I've "modded" a Dell OptiPlex in to a dual PSU stand, one holding a secondary PSU to power one of the 5870s, the other to replace the potentially failed PSU installed in the case. Had to take the drive out due to clearance issues. Premium bubble wrap separates the two drives to avoid any electrical issues.


Is that a Chenming or a Chieftec? My AMD rig is in my old Chenming that's seen me through four or five PCs now, great towers!


----------



## xvi (Jan 10, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Is that a Chenming or a Chieftec? My AMD rig is in my old Chenming, great towers!



The case? Thermaltake Xaser II. I think the frame was used by a *LOT* of other manufacturers though, so yes. It's probably those too. 
Solid, too. That thing is a tank!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 10, 2014)

xvi said:


> The case? Thermaltake Xaser II. I think the frame was used by a *LOT* of other manufacturers though, so yes. It's probably those too.


TT Xaser was the other case I couldn't remember


----------



## minx (Jan 10, 2014)

Today I've updated my Ghetto Cluster. Got this hint; you obviously can't be careful enough when _over-cpuing your clock_!


----------



## xvi (Jan 10, 2014)

minx said:


> Today I've updated my Ghetto Cluster. Got this hint; you obviously can't be careful enough when _over-cpuing your clock_!


Sounds like that engineer's speech center is sensitive to Over BRAIN clock which may cause it to can't work properly.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 11, 2014)

ghetto psu cover, i cut it when i use lian li case, so the cable could reach top left connector.
since now i use haf xb, theres no need to use that cut out, so i cover it by using plastic from shampoo
oh i forgot i re use old zipties to hold those cables


----------



## JunkBear (Jan 11, 2014)

This type of polyethylene plastic melt easily. You should find something else for safety. Also when they warm up even with warmth of shower they let go in ambient air some chemicals. So basically you are warming the plastic with the psu and putting it up in your breathing air by the exhaust fan. Just saying.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 11, 2014)

JunkBear said:


> This type of polyethylene plastic melt easily. You should find something else for safety. Also when they warm up even with warmth of shower they let go in ambient air some chemicals. So basically you are warming the plastic with the psu and putting it up in your breathing air by the exhaust fan. Just saying.



yeah could be, but before i cut out the psu cover it has clear plastic cover, to protect the electric from shorting and it works well until now so i guess its pretty safe to use plastic from shampoo bottle since its thicker  and maybe it will add some menthol too


----------



## JunkBear (Jan 11, 2014)

No it's not the same type of plastic. Anyway do what u want i was just warning for health safety.


----------



## minx (Jan 11, 2014)

Speaking of PSUs. Today someone came by my lab to give me his old PSU. He told my it would be a "gold" PSU. I thought he meant something like a Corsair 80+ Gold, but I was wrong.

The PSU is literally gold. All gold, the front, the back, the Fan sticker and even the screws! Someone even began to sleeve the wires. Who in the world would buy something like this:






Now, any Ideas on how i should use it? Maybe grabbing one of my older lab PCs and make the whole thing shiny gold like the PSU, crafting the fanciest PC ever  ?


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 11, 2014)

Toothpick Holder to hold up my sagging 7970...


----------



## Nordic (Jan 11, 2014)

minx said:


> Speaking of PSUs. Today someone came by my lab to give me his old PSU. He told my it would be a "gold" PSU. I thought he meant something like a Corsair 80+ Gold, but I was wrong.
> 
> The PSU is literally gold. All gold, the front, the back, the Fan sticker and even the screws! Someone even began to sleeve the wires. Who in the world would buy something like this:
> 
> ...


If its real gold scrap it, if there is enough there.


----------



## minx (Jan 11, 2014)

Dude. If it would be "real" gold, even if it would just be like a very thin layer, no one would give it away for free  . I'm looking forward to actually build _something_ with it, even if it is just a lab power supply for small electronic projects.

It says 400W on it, but since i can't spot any TÜV certificate for it, i would not put more than 300W on it and I am definitively not going to use it for any solution which runs longer than a few hours.


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 11, 2014)

minx said:


> Speaking of PSUs. Today someone came by my lab to give me his old PSU. He told my it would be a "gold" PSU. I thought he meant something like a Corsair 80+ Gold, but I was wrong.
> 
> The PSU is literally gold. All gold, the front, the back, the Fan sticker and even the screws! Someone even began to sleeve the wires. Who in the world would buy something like this:
> 
> ...



Aw, hell no. An early LC-Power PSU. LC6550 silent gold, IIRC.
550W my ass. That thing won't go over 400W and that will be pushing it.
They're actually alright PSUs if you keep the load below 60% the rated output. I used a LC6550 V2.2 at around 60~70% load, non-continuously/normal PC use, for 2 and 1/2 years until the caps started to whine.
Since that's one of their earlier models, I wouldn't push it, unless you actually want to see fireworks.


----------



## minx (Jan 11, 2014)

> Since that's one of their earlier models, I wouldn't push it, unless you actually want to see fireworks.



That'd be really a ghetto firework


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 12, 2014)

INSTG8R said:


> Toothpick Holder to hold up my sagging 7970...


cool, its interesting. the size is right and glad it works well


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 1, 2014)

just replacing my hdd cage, using hard plastic and using brochure for vibration dampening





after cleaning, i find my motherboard bend a little, maybe coz the weight of cooler, so i made supporting structure by using paper again


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 3, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> I really should take pics tomorrow-ish of my new external HDD case fitting four 3.5" HDDs and two fans (for summer mode), made out of a cardboard box and a lot of screws.



Here they are, I can either connect my SATA/USB converter to the disk directly or have some data/power cables in between in order to power the fans too.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 3, 2014)

what material that you use? looks like cardboard? double cardboard?


----------



## Vario (Feb 3, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> Here they are, I can either connect my SATA/USB converter to the disk directly or have some data/power cables in between in order to power the fans too.








Only thing its missing is expanding foam.  Try and incorporate some Great Stuff Expanding Foam somehow.


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 3, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> ghetto psu cover, i cut it when i use lian li case, so the cable could reach top left connector.
> since now i use haf xb, theres no need to use that cut out, so i cover it by using plastic from shampoo
> oh i forgot i re use old zipties to hold those cables


 

ahahaha for a second i thought it was a scam !!  Like Iphone boxes filled with sand


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 3, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> Here they are, I can either connect my SATA/USB converter to the disk directly or have some data/power cables in between in order to power the fans too.


That's not ghetto, it's straight-up baller.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 3, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> Here they are, I can either connect my SATA/USB converter to the disk directly or have some data/power cables in between in order to power the fans too.


i thought you would be able to source some carbon fiber panels from your sister XD


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 3, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> what material that you use? looks like cardboard? double cardboard?



Yeah, it is a cardboard box covered up with paper. Initially i wanted to use it to ship something to someone, and needed to cover up some ugly spots that had appeared due to me removing some shipping labels that were already on it because of a shipment it had been used for already. Instead, I ended up using another box for that so I decided to use this one for this project.


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 3, 2014)

Ladies and gentlemen, I think we have a thread winner here


----------



## Vario (Feb 3, 2014)

Can you wrap it in ducttape with a ducttape bow at the top?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 3, 2014)

The only possible way to make that better is to remove the paper, and cover it with duct tape.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 3, 2014)

Vario said:


> Can you wrap it in ducttape with a ducttape bow at the top?


Lol. Cross posted the same thing.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 3, 2014)

Vario said:


> Can you wrap it in ducttape with a ducttape bow at the top?


A duct tape handle would not work given the weight of the whole. If I come across a box with the right dimensions I might "invest" in some proper duct tape and try to make a new box; right now I do not wish to risk ruining this one by accident. Additionally, it is not standing in plain sight right now anyway.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 4, 2014)

how do you connect it all up to the pc?


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 4, 2014)

With an adapter similar to this one: http://www.ebay.nl/itm/USB-3-0-TO-S...ther_Computing_Networking&hash=item3cdbb96067


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 21, 2014)

actually not much ghetto, i add paper to minimize the retention stressing motherboard too much


----------



## minx (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi folks.

So i found some old PC parts in my lab an started putting together a debug system for my ghetto cluster. This is NOT intended to be either safe or reliable in any way - it is just a PC made out of random junk.

"Specs" are:

- Intel Pentium 4 2,4GHz (OC'ed to 3,46GHz)
- Really old Gigabyte Mobo (don't exactly know which...)
- 1GB RAM (4x256)
- Some gold PSU i found laying around (something around 300W i guess)

I took the motherboard tray out of some old PC and painted it black, screwed the mobo on, took the PSU an stripped some cables of:














Next step: Color the custom cooler (passive), create a top shield for the mobo with the project name on it. 

Cooler atm:





(it will be black, with a red X. The pic above is just a sketch)

So long!


----------



## Vario (Mar 13, 2014)

^^^Needs a xbox plastic jewel thing in the center of the cooler^^^


----------



## minx (Mar 13, 2014)

Yeah, thought about some emblem. But i don't have any nor any ambition to make one ^^


----------



## minx (Mar 13, 2014)

Painted the next metal parts. Bent PCI covers make the perfect supports for the larger black sign that will cover the unused PCI slots on the mobo. The first layer of color was applied to the cooler. Now we wait for the paint to dry.

(the sign is actually a backplate from an ODD)


----------



## xvi (Mar 13, 2014)

Cooling performance might go down a bit. Also, SWEET BABY JESUS what voltage are you running that let you hit 3.4 GHz on that thing?


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 14, 2014)

xvi said:


> Cooling performance might go down a bit. Also, SWEET BABY JESUS what voltage are you running that let you hit 3.4 GHz on that thing?


If it's a trusty Northwood, it'll take it and ask for more. If he has the same one I had, it has a multi of 18 and was 133true/533QDR FSB. It didn't take much to clock the hell out of them and they ran pretty damned cool; mine ran 3.2GHz and still idled around 38, load topped out around 65 on stock cooler with a swapped fan. The only Netburst-architecture chip I miss


----------



## minx (Mar 14, 2014)

Volts are around 1.7V (original 1.55V). AGP and DIMM had to be locked in order to ensure stable VGA output. I tested the cooler today (12h test run) and the P4 didn't exceed 45°C.

// Please note that i've tested dozens of Celeron and Pentium CPU before finding this one that appears to have the best OC performance.

/// Maybe he'll get some kind of exotic cooling - oil will be considered


----------



## iKhan (Mar 16, 2014)

Didn't have any electrical tape and it was too late to get some. Had to pull some MacGyver shit and use toilet paper with zip ties for front panel connectors. House did not burn down, and got some electrical tape the next day.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 16, 2014)

iKhan said:


> Didn't have any electrical tape and it was too late to get some. Had to pull some MacGyver shit and use toilet paper with zip ties for front panel connectors. House did not burn down, and got some electrical tape the next day.


i remember the theme, BIOSTAR!!
nice but i usually wrap it by using piece of plactic before tighten it


----------



## xvi (Mar 20, 2014)

miomol said:


> Hello everyone, this is my *PRO*-modded reference HD4850


Zip-ties are pro. FTFY


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 20, 2014)

miomol said:


> Hello everyone, this is my ghetto-modded reference HD4850





xvi said:


> Zip-ties are pro. FTFY


Yeah, I bet that gets better temps than the crappy stock blower.


----------



## xvi (Mar 20, 2014)

Crappy? How could anyone talk smack about THIS bad boy?! At full tilt, it probably does at *least *10 CFM! (and at a whisper quiet 60 db too) </sarcasm>


----------



## xvi (Mar 20, 2014)

Sticking shrouds on your tower cooler is yet another pro-mod. Using packaging tape to do it though makes it a ghetto pro-mod. 

That reminds me. I should look for some gaskets for my radiator.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 21, 2014)

miomol said:


> Yeah, quieter and more effective. Stock fan is not bad but I break it with leg (It hurt...).
> Maybe CPU cooler will be ghetto-enough?





xvi said:


> Sticking shrouds on your tower cooler is yet another pro-mod. Using packaging tape to do it though makes it a ghetto pro-mod.
> 
> That reminds me. I should look for some gaskets for my radiator.


Definitely ghetto looking, but still a good idea.


----------



## xvi (Mar 21, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Definitely ghetto looking, but still a good idea.


I've seen it lower temps by a few degrees in some cases. YMMV, of course.


----------



## Compgeke (Mar 22, 2014)

As someone with a reference HD4850 with the only change being the Dell vendor ID, I can confirm that it will work to save the world should we go into another ice age.

Meanwhile I did find a cheap way to get some Micro USB 3 cables. Going to pick up some shrink wrap tubing tomorrow to do a far better end fix. 
http://imgur.com/a/sQvSU

Story behind this experiment is people at my school keep stealing the USB3 cables from the Wacom tablets we have. Unfortunately there is no budget to replace those so these hack cables should work well enough at a little over $1/ea.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 2, 2014)

Got bored so I took apart a dead power supply and pulled the fan, did a quick wire mod to make it serviceable


----------



## micropage7 (May 1, 2014)

it looks not too ghetto, using paper to prevent any shortcircuit


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 1, 2014)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Got bored so I took apart a dead power supply and pulled the fan, did a quick wire mod to make it serviceable


forgot where I was and was amazed that I wire things better than you do now


----------



## micropage7 (May 3, 2014)

miomol said:


> Why your GPU is naked? I had Palit GTX460 Sonic and IHS on it.


just repaste it since its been a while and its pretty hot. its just gt210 passive 
but im kinda worry if it has no cover so i put paper as isolator to prevent any chance of short circuit


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 4, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> forgot where I was and was amazed that I wire things better than you do now


I just didnt care it was a dead PSU and i was bored. if wanted a nice fan id have bought sleeving soldered it and done it right lol. Its one of those it wasnt worth the effort since I just use the fan for testing purposes really.


----------



## lZKoce (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi, awesome tech brothers, I need advice on something regarding my laptop. So, this is NOT my laptop lid, but it will help demonstrate. Can you see those dotted meshes on the ventilation holes? Can I remove them? For some extra airflow? Do they serve any other purpose than dust prevention? I mean, would I get my vents melted if I remove them? The card gets pretty hot- 74-78 degrees and I think without the meshes, I can squeeze a bit of room to breathe. What do you think? I posted in ghetto mod section, because it looks like a hack job to me.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 10, 2014)

lZKoce said:


> Hi, awesome tech brothers, I need advice on something regarding my laptop. So, this is NOT my laptop lid, but it will help demonstrate. Can you see those dotted meshes on the ventilation holes? Can I remove them? For some extra airflow? Do they serve any other purpose than dust prevention? I mean, would I get my vents melted if I remove them? The card gets pretty hot- 74-78 degrees and I think without the meshes, I can squeeze a bit of room to breathe. What do you think? I posted in ghetto mod section, because it looks like a hack job to me.  Thanks in advance.


have you checked the fan? it could be slower so it cant cool it.
mesh is for protecting from dust and other that may damage the laptop like pins or any sharp object
but beside that i think it would support overal body too, if you wanna cut it i suggest just make the holes bigger than cut it up


----------



## lZKoce (Jun 10, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> have you checked the fan? it could be slower so it cant cool it.
> mesh is for protecting from dust and other that may damage the laptop like pins or any sharp object
> but beside that i think it would support overal body too, if you wanna cut it i suggest just make the holes bigger than cut it up



The fan ramps up, as soon as I go into a 3D application (being a game or sketchUp) and it slows down as soon as I exit one. I don't get readings on the RPM in nVidia inspector for it. So I can't tell what are the RPMs. The cooler itself, I clean every 2 months or so with repaste and a new termal pad. (there is hardly any dust inside the fins at all). It's just the cooling itself is not meant for gaming. May be a cooling pad will solve the problem. It is problem, because it really does overheat. If the load is medium (like no AA, no physiX, no lighting effects) the card holds for hours on. But if there is some eye candy it gets SO hot, really fast and it just shuts down the whole laptop. It only happens when the GPU is hot.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 10, 2014)

lZKoce said:


> The fan ramps up, as soon as I go into a 3D application (being a game or sketchUp) and it slows down as soon as I exit one. I don't get readings on the RPM in nVidia inspector for it. So I can't tell what are the RPMs. The cooler itself, I clean every 2 months or so with repaste and a new termal pad. (there is hardly any dust inside the fins at all). It's just the cooling itself is not meant for gaming. May be a cooling pad will solve the problem. It is problem, because it really does overheat. If the load is medium (like no AA, no physiX, no lighting effects) the card holds for hours on. But if there is some eye candy it gets SO hot, really fast and it just shuts down the whole laptop. It only happens when the GPU is hot.


Removing the mesh shouldn't hurt anything, it will just make the internals more vulnerable to things like fingers, bits of paper, dust bunnies, etc. If it were my laptop and the fan wasn't annoyingly loud at full speed, I'd probably just run the positive lead for the fan to a 12V point.


----------



## klva80 (Jun 10, 2014)

try replacing the thermal pad with some copper shims and a good thermal compoun, that should help


----------



## m4gicfour (Jun 11, 2014)

Every so often, I think I've done a ghetto mod and come here (or just show up to see what's new) and then I see you folks doing wire splices with zipties and toilet paper.

Well done, I am not worthy of the ghettoness of this thread. Carry on gents.


----------



## minx (Jun 18, 2014)

Just a screen held by zipties.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jun 18, 2014)

minx said:


> Just a screen held by zipties.


I imagine this is how the Frankenstein monster looked like in the start...


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 18, 2014)

HalfAHertz said:


> I imagine this is how the Frankenstein monster looked like in the start...




No.

My old litecoin miner still holds that title:







Do not dispute.


----------



## Irony (Jun 18, 2014)

R-T-B said:


> No.
> 
> My old litecoin miner still holds that title:
> 
> ...


That is impressive


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 18, 2014)

minx said:


> Just a screen held by zipties.


What are the specs on that beastly server cart?


Irony said:


> That is impressive


My thoughts exactly, lol.


----------



## minx (Jun 18, 2014)

> What are the specs on that beastly server cart?



You can get an overview of the system here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/madman-the-ultimate-ghetto-build.202110/ (I think I've beaten the litecoin miner  ).

The CPUs are all P4s overclocked to about 3GHz (depends on the chip, some go higher). So 8x3GHz and a total of about 4,5GB RAM


----------



## erixx (Jun 19, 2014)

My backup computer were I dump parts:


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 20, 2014)

/u/twwyt from reddit.com decided his calculator needed some help with cooling.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jun 20, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> /u/twwyt from reddit.com decided his calculator needed some help with cooling.


Haha, nice! Did you try to OC it? I think you should save one of those coolers for your head


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 21, 2014)

OC'ing your brain usually requires adderall or one of the other amphetamine derivatives, and is not guaranteed to end well.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 7, 2014)

Misaki said:


> Overheating router? No problem!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's the wireless on it?


----------



## Misaki (Jul 7, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> How's the wireless on it?


Supringisly good, from my mother opinion and my phone 
I'm using only wired connection to servers and computer on 60Mb/s connection. Works good for $10 router.


----------



## Octopuss (Jul 7, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> /u/twwyt from reddit.com decided his calculator needed some help with cooling.


Hipsters found out about overclocking.
We're fucked.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jul 8, 2014)

well my 2.1 speaker amp started overheading and cutting off the subwoofer. soo... I yanked a heatsink from a now useless P3 550 cartridge cpu and one from an ati x1300. the two screws attach directly to a metal plate on the other side of the metal back that also attached to where the mosfets are. so basically the heatsinks are as close to the source of heat as i can get them. seems to be helping so far. I might throw a small fan on there later if it keeps acting up.






I guess i should mention the speaker setup itself is a bit ghetto. Its a 2.1 system for TV or w/e but I have it on my PC instead... even though I'm using a tv as my monitor. newer TVs don't have RCA out as much anymore... however it did have a headphone jack, which I plugged a stereo mini to RCA adapter too, then the RCA cables to the amp. Oh, and the main speakers are a couple from an old "durabrand" 5.1 system. sub is about 25w i think and the speakers are 10w each. not the most powerful, but it gets the job done.


----------



## erixx (Jul 8, 2014)

It needs no pic, but I have the *remaining subwoofer of an analogue Logitech 5.1 system*, with it's volume satelite, plugged into my pc. and then I only use two 3-way wooden speakers from my old HiFi system plugged into the subwoofer. Fantastic sound, tremble and bass both. And anyways (analogue) 5.1 in games is not impressing me anymore...


----------



## m4gicfour (Jul 11, 2014)

xBruce88x said:


> well my 2.1 speaker amp started overheading and cutting off the subwoofer. soo... I yanked a heatsink from a now useless P3 550 cartridge cpu and one from an ati x1300. the two screws attach directly to a metal plate on the other side of the metal back that also attached to where the mosfets are. so basically the heatsinks are as close to the source of heat as i can get them. seems to be helping so far. I might throw a small fan on there later if it keeps acting up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you remember to apply your MX-4 (or even better, IC Diamond for SUPER LEET PERFORMANCES AND SUPER LEEEEEEEET public CEO spazzouts)? Next time, you should probably throw a peltier device on there, or even better, an all-custom watercooling system.

I expect you to be releasing instructions for overclocking very soon [stares expectantly]


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 11, 2014)

m4gicfour said:


> Did you remember to apply your MX-4 (or even better, *IC Diamond for SUPER LEET PERFORMANCES AND SUPER LEEEEEEEET public CEO spazzouts*)? Next time, you should probably throw a peltier device on there, or even better, an all-custom watercooling system.


LMAO, nice one. I still have my tube for giggles.


----------



## JunkBear (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi. I don't know if lappinjg is ghetto mod but I have this cooler http://www.hardwarelogic.com/articles.php?id=5200 and the base is little bit damaged on surface. I want to lap it a little so what is the sand paper grit I should use? I will do it under water like i do with cars usually. Thx


----------



## AsRock (Jul 13, 2014)

This thread should give you some insight
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/sand-paper-for-lapping.62723/


----------



## Frick (Aug 20, 2014)

Ok people. Behold below:











That is my computer. Any of you have some ideas for how to replace/improve the GPU fan? It's fairly loud and sometimes it makes this grinding noise. I've looked around a bit and low profile GPU coolers seems to be nowhere to find. The immediate solution is to strap a silent 80MM fan to it with zip ties... Don't know if a 92MM fan will fit.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 20, 2014)

just found from the net


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Misaki said:


> Overheating router? No problem!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice, my friend's router got hot too and unfortunately its tp-link like that
and the chip is pretty hot, maybe about 70 degrees before its dead


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 20, 2014)

Frick said:


> Ok people. Behold below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An old Zalman VF700 might work...


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 20, 2014)

Frick i think its time for a  new build ...


----------



## xvi (Aug 20, 2014)

Frick said:


> Ok people. Behold below:
> That is my computer. Any of you have some ideas for how to replace/improve the GPU fan? It's fairly loud and sometimes it makes this grinding noise. I've looked around a bit and low profile GPU coolers seems to be nowhere to find. The immediate solution is to strap a silent 80MM fan to it with zip ties... Don't know if a 92MM fan will fit.



I humbly offer my suggestion. A zip-tied fan would be less ghetto, but this simply uses airflow already available. Unfortunately, it's warm air off the CPU but warm air is what the little fan is already using to cool the GPU. We're just getting it more directly this way. Added bonus, it's quieter due to one less fan.


----------



## Frick (Aug 20, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> An old Zalman VF700 might work...



I have one of those, and no. It has to be a 60mm fan or something.



OneMoar said:


> Frick i think its time for a  new build ...



Naaah. The computer I had before this was a Sandy Bridge Xeon and a GTX 550 ti. This does everything I want and more (if it can play Wasteland 2).



xvi said:


> I humbly offer my suggestion. A zip-tied fan would be less ghetto, but this simply uses airflow already available. Unfortunately, it's warm air off the CPU but warm air is what the little fan is already using to cool the GPU. We're just getting it more directly this way. Added bonus, it's quieter due to one less fan.
> 
> View attachment 58576



Thanks for the effort!

I decided to screw it for now. It's not the temperatures that is the problem, it's the noise and the lowest I can set the fan in Afterburner et al is 60%, and at that speed the card idles at 45 degrees. Now it maxes out at about 70, and it's getting unstable at 85 something (tried running with just the heatsink). I did take a fan from an old stock AMD heatsink, but I need some Y-cables because there's no regular fan connector on the motherboard. I soldered a molex connector to a zalman fan controller but discovered the PSU has no such connectors, only SATA and they are all used.

So screw it. I could mod the BIOS I guess, but ... blergh.

Thank you for looking though!


----------



## theJesus (Aug 21, 2014)

Water cool it with an external radiator.


----------



## m4gicfour (Aug 21, 2014)

http://www.dx.com/c/computers-networking-399/hardware-parts-313/cooling-gear-333?page=2

DX (see link) is about the only etailer I know of that stocks low profile universal GPU sinks, and they're cheap... but quality is a huge unknown.


theJesus said:


> Water cool it with an external radiator.


Pfft. Noob.

Dual ApogeeXT cpu blocks sandwiching a 400W TEC, with the cold side of the loop to the card, utilizing an EK-VGA Supreme HF on the GPU and dual 360mm fatrads in push-pull on the hot side.

On the down side, he'd definitely need glycol in the line.


----------



## Misaki (Aug 21, 2014)

I think that we can count it as ghetto 

Seriously damaged hard drive that I'm going to recycle, 1 core cpu from 2005, 1.5gb of ddr 400mhz, x800xl and windows 8.1 update 1. Well, works good. Only HDD needs to be replaced and maybe better GPU, but I think that X800 can run 1280x1024 with good speed.






1080p is definitely too much for X800 XL 256MB DDR3 256Bit (she doesn't reorganizes herself in the new situation). BitComet eats 23% of CPU:





And a clean system:


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks Misaki I was wondering how well win 8/.1 would go on older hardware I plan on putting it on an Asus CH4f + PII 965 + 4GB DDR2 1066 and a couple of 500GB HDD's in raid0 and an old AMD HD5770 1GB card I have lying round so from the sounds / looks of it it should perform reasonably well


----------



## Frick (Aug 21, 2014)

Couple it with a x1950pro and you can run Crysis on medium settings!


----------



## AsRock (Aug 21, 2014)

Our Roku 3 was crashing every so often so made some changes some time ago and it's ran without issue ever since.

I just thought it was about time i shared .

Added some heatsinks to it the silver one is bigger than you might think all so the mesh was originally got for RC  car mods but thought it be good for this too as it will help the heat from the heat sink.

If you look carefully it's placed in the gap of the heatsink and is bent so it pushes against the top and made sure to remove any little bits that could fall of it to make sure the thing dont get fried lol.

Hope you like .


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 21, 2014)

my friend's notebook has symptoms like this



first i think it may relate to heat or graphic card memory
and i check the paste, its dry but i forgot to bring thermal tape, i use aluminum foil to fill the gap between the heatsink and the processor



i use double tape to hold the foil so it wont move around, and so far so good but it aint improve graphic too much. it looks nearly dead end coz related to hardware


----------



## Doc41 (Aug 21, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> my friend's notebook has symptoms like this
> View attachment 58600
> first i think it may relate to heat or graphic card memory
> and i check the paste, its dry but i forgot to bring thermal tape, i use aluminum foil to fill the gap between the heatsink and the processor
> ...


looks like it could be from the display cable?, had a laptop that did almost the same and was a faulty cable


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 21, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> looks like it could be from the display cable?, had a laptop that did almost the same and was a faulty cable


i have checked the cable and its fine, i may plug out everything to make sure


----------



## xvi (Aug 21, 2014)

What's the verdict on using foil like that as emergency TIM?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 21, 2014)

So i was surfing around ebay and came across this...











Not too shabby


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 21, 2014)

^^ That kinda reminds me of my own little fan mod I had to do to both my HIS HD5770's they use cheap nasty fans that are
a: A non standard size
b: can not be re-lubricated
c: Can not be bought of the shelf to replace
d: can not take them apart without causing damage to the fan itself


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 22, 2014)

xvi said:


> What's the verdict on using foil like that as emergency TIM?


he.. he.. actually its for filling the gap between the chip and the heatsink and i put thermal paste on it so i guess it works well but too bad its from the hardware, so i set it on low and nearly black and white
the rest of it is normal


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 22, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> i have checked the cable and its fine, i may plug out everything to make sure


This is most likely due to chipset or IGP overheating. I had to reflow chips on my old laptop and add some cooling to fix it.

And here is my Ghetto Mod. Cubietruck with 7dBi antenna! Got my WiFi quality up from 1/5 to 4/5 and now I can actually see hotspots further than 2m from my desk.
All it takes is $5 for antenna and RP-SMA connector, piece of Plexi and some superglue!


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 22, 2014)

silentbogo said:


> This is most likely due to chipset or IGP overheating



first i think about the same, its overheat and when i checked it doesnt over heat at all so its from the chip


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 22, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> So i was surfing around ebay and came across this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much for it? I'm actually willing to buy that


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 22, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> first i think about the same, its overheat and when i checked it doesnt over heat at all so its from the chip


Temperature deviation causes BGA contacts to loosen or get damaged over time(micro-fractures in solder points). So even if it is not overheating right now, it still needs reflow. You will need to provide cooling to slow down damage in the future. This summer alone I had to fix about 8 laptops due to the same problem, and the main cause of this thing, is that most of laptop manufacturers (especially Lenovo, HP, Dell and ASUS) are trying to save money on cooling systems.
How can you cool a 35W CPU with steel plate and bubble gum?

My old laptop still freezes or has artifacts, when i run WebGL applications or even light 3D Games, but it does fine in CPU-intense applications, like compiling or software image processing.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 22, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> how much for it? I'm actually willing to buy that



Here


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 22, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Here


haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, that guy is like $20 too high


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 22, 2014)

"This was used in a mining setup for about 1 year." So it may artifact within a year from now too. That stuff is heavy on the VRAM and VRMs, as far as I know.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 22, 2014)

silentbogo said:


> Temperature deviation causes BGA contacts to loosen or get damaged over time(micro-fractures in solder points). So even if it is not overheating right now, it still needs reflow. You will need to provide cooling to slow down damage in the future. This summer alone I had to fix about 8 laptops due to the same problem, and the main cause of this thing, is that most of laptop manufacturers (especially Lenovo, HP, Dell and ASUS) are trying to save money on cooling systems.
> How can you cool a 35W CPU with steel plate and bubble gum?
> 
> My old laptop still freezes or has artifacts, when i run WebGL applications or even light 3D Games, but it does fine in CPU-intense applications, like compiling or software image processing.



yeah i just think about reflow, but i think it kinda risky since i have no experience on reflow
and after several hours it looks normal, at least my friend can use his laptop again


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 22, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, that guy is like $20 too high


$20 to high? You simply can't put a price on ghetto mods.


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 22, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> yeah i just think about reflow, but i think it kinda risky since i have no experience on reflow
> and after several hours it looks normal, at least my friend can use his laptop again


It is actually not too hard. Just don't use generic heatgun: either get a temperature controlled one, or try to find a rework station and don't forget about soldering flux. I'm using really cheap($40) Baku 858D.


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 22, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, that guy is like $20 too high


That's dirt cheap! I'd buy it right now and even pay full shipping and beer money, if it was international ...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 22, 2014)

silentbogo said:


> That's dirt cheap! I'd buy it right now and even pay full shipping and beer money, if it was international ...


Theres a fellow on here selling one for $60 that isn't all stabbed up. $50 if you have over 2k posts and 500 thanks


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 27, 2014)

m4gicfour said:


> Did you remember to apply your MX-4 (or even better, IC Diamond for SUPER LEET PERFORMANCES AND SUPER LEEEEEEEET public CEO spazzouts)? Next time, you should probably throw a peltier device on there, or even better, an all-custom watercooling system.
> 
> I expect you to be releasing instructions for overclocking very soon [stares expectantly]



I sense a little sarcasm here so i'll explain again why i did this mod... the amp cuts off at random when you increase the volume (therefor the load on the amp) due to an overheating issue. I found out that its probably due to a cap or two leaking. adding the heatsinks has helped a little but it still cuts off at higher volume. Probably time to just get a new setup really.

nice to see such sarcasm after spending a couple weeks in the hospital /sarcasm


----------



## JunkBear (Aug 28, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> he.. he.. actually its for filling the gap between the chip and the heatsink and i put thermal paste on it so i guess it works well but too bad its from the hardware, so i set it on low and nearly black and white
> the rest of it is normal
> View attachment 58638


 

That the face I don't want to see over my shoulder when I'm watching p_orn....creepy bastard!


----------



## JUSTIN1982 (Sep 7, 2014)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...long-wires-thats-the-mess-of-wires-99.204963/        lol check this out


----------



## JUSTIN1982 (Sep 7, 2014)

xBruce88x said:


> I sense a little sarcasm here so i'll explain again why i did this mod... the amp cuts off at random when you increase the volume (therefor the load on the amp) due to an overheating issue. I found out that its probably due to a cap or two leaking. adding the heatsinks has helped a little but it still cuts off at higher volume. Probably time to just get a new setup really.
> 
> nice to see such sarcasm after spending a couple weeks in the hospital /sarcasm


http://www.speedtest.net/result/3742827620.png     could u look at that and tell me what i need to do to get my ping down to your ping please


----------



## Octopuss (Sep 7, 2014)

JUSTIN1982 said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/3742827620.png     could u look at that and tell me what i need to do to get my ping down to your ping please


I don't even...


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 7, 2014)

less chatter more mods.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 8, 2014)

not really ghetto, since my old mouse sensor turn off and on again and again and again
i decide to make it as emergency lamp
just remove the case and wrap it with clear plastic to prevent any short circuit and done
i use cable from old utp cable too



 


so far it works pretty well


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 14, 2014)

i forgot to show you, this is how i hold those cables
yeah i use old ribbon, if you say its yellow and doesnt match at all its ok for me as long as it works well

and if you take a look closer there many many that DIY made


----------



## mon74 (Sep 24, 2014)

The stock fan of my old zalman VF-700 died, couldn't find a proper replacement, so some hacking and cutting later, a shiny black P4 fan with epoxic glue fit the bill , it now flows downguard, but the little 4670 stays cool.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 30, 2014)

using utp cables to hold it
and just tie it to electric cable


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 30, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> using utp cables to hold it
> and just tie it to electric cable
> View attachment 59448


Doesn't that cause interference from the AC lines?


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 30, 2014)

i think it does. i moved mine away from some and it gives quite a better range.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 30, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Doesn't that cause interference from the AC lines?


i guess yeah but its just for a room about 6 x 9 m, so it wouldnt affect much


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 1, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> i guess yeah but its just for a room about 6 x 9 m, so it wouldnt affect much



You'll surprised at what it affects being that close to an source of interference it wont just be the wireless either


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 1, 2014)

Athlonite said:


> You'll surprised at what it affects being that close to an source of interference it wont just be the wireless either


i just think to move it to other position, but now i use that position


----------



## JunkBear (Oct 2, 2014)

Use a wave amplifier of 1.8 gigawatts !!


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 4, 2014)

ooh yeah, my new internet cable (actually not new, i just connect 2 old utp cables, wrap it by using brochure and some clear tape and done
it workkss....


----------



## Vario (Oct 13, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> my friend's notebook has symptoms like this
> View attachment 58600
> first i think it may relate to heat or graphic card memory
> and i check the paste, its dry but i forgot to bring thermal tape, i use aluminum foil to fill the gap between the heatsink and the processor
> ...


I used a small square cut from a sheet of roof flashing (sheet metal) and thermal paste on both sides.  It works pretty well for this if you need to try something better.  Worked better than thermal tape for me.


----------



## FIXED I.T. (Nov 2, 2014)

silentbogo said:


> Temperature deviation causes BGA contacts to loosen or get damaged over time(micro-fractures in solder points). So even if it is not overheating right now, it still needs reflow. You will need to provide cooling to slow down damage in the future. This summer alone I had to fix about 8 laptops due to the same problem, and the main cause of this thing, is that most of laptop manufacturers (especially Lenovo, HP, Dell and ASUS) are trying to save money on cooling systems.
> How can you cool a 35W CPU with steel plate and bubble gum?
> 
> My old laptop still freezes or has artifacts, when i run WebGL applications or even light 3D Games, but it does fine in CPU-intense applications, like compiling or software image processing.


Sorry ,but I have to disagree with you . I know your argument is valid in some circumstances , but when it comes to laptop problems with ball grid array (bga) then I have to say something . The problem with bga talking from personal experience is that laptops flex too much  and that is what works the chips off the boards .
It is well known that the t40 - t51 ibm thinkpads had a big problem with the gpu chip lifting off the mb .
The testing proved 100% it was flexing in the chassis of the laptop that caused the problem .
Testing was done at the same time on other makes , and you named all of them ,plus there are some more .
Google is your friend .


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 3, 2014)

FIXED I.T. said:


> Sorry ,but I have to disagree with you . I know your argument is valid in some circumstances , but when it comes to laptop problems with ball grid array (bga) then I have to say something . The problem with bga talking from personal experience is that laptops flex too much  and that is what works the chips off the boards .
> It is well known that the t40 - t51 ibm thinkpads had a big problem with the gpu chip lifting off the mb .
> The testing proved 100% it was flexing in the chassis of the laptop that caused the problem .
> Testing was done at the same time on other makes , and you named all of them ,plus there are some more .
> Google is your friend .


nope its the PCB that's flexing from the thermal stress not the chassis it may be the way the board is mounted to the chassis that`s a contributing factor but the PCB is whats doing the flexing not the chassis and the GPU isn't lifting so much as the solder is failing


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 3, 2014)

FIXED I.T. said:


> Sorry ,but I have to disagree with you . I know your argument is valid in some circumstances , but when it comes to laptop problems with ball grid array (bga) then I have to say something . The problem with bga talking from personal experience is that laptops flex too much  and that is what works the chips off the boards .
> It is well known that the t40 - t51 ibm thinkpads had a big problem with the gpu chip lifting off the mb .
> The testing proved 100% it was flexing in the chassis of the laptop that caused the problem .
> Testing was done at the same time on other makes , and you named all of them ,plus there are some more .
> Google is your friend .



you dont need google if you have real knowledge.
its always thermal flexing not a laptop flexing. seriously, have you even tried to bend a laptop? their chassis have ribs to prevent any flexing.
one moar is right on this one.


----------



## FIXED I.T. (Nov 4, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> you dont need google if you have real knowledge.
> its always thermal flexing not a laptop flexing. seriously, have you even tried to bend a laptop? their chassis have ribs to prevent any flexing.
> one moar is right on this one.


You are 100% correct , you do have to have real knowledge .
Having made and tested parts for NASA and other Space 
agencies , and the RAAF  , and 30 years of playing around 
with computers ,and 50 years with electronics including 
valve radio , plus teaching ,you are correct . 
By the way , laptop chassis still flex with ribs in them , even under
their own weight . It might not be much but they still flex . 
My job at the Uni was testing to destruction and fault finding
and seriously , yes I'm serious .


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 4, 2014)

FIXED I.T. said:


> You are 100% correct , you do have to have real knowledge .
> Having made and tested parts for NASA and other Space
> agencies , and the RAAF  , and 30 years of playing around
> with computers ,and 50 years with electronics including
> ...



don't care you are still wrong the thermal stress is what causes the problem particularly on early lead-free -solder  early types of lead-free solder where prone to cracking and simply bad joints this was exasperated by the higher temps present on high-end laptops of that era particularly nforce chipsets circa 2006 to 2008 witch at that point the industry shifted to a better form of lead free solder Which lessened occurrences of the problem


----------



## FIXED I.T. (Nov 4, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> don't care you are still wrong the thermal stress is what causes the problem particularly on early lead-free -solder  early types of lead-free solder where prone to cracking and simply bad joints this was exasperated by the higher temps present on high-end laptops of that era particularly nforce chipsets circa 2006 to 2008 witch at that point the industry shifted to a better form of lead free solder Which lessened occurrences of the problem


Yes you are exactly right , and I do care that you are right .
Annoying isn't it , having to be right . You have missed the point
We are both right , and , I retract what I said about being wrong .
You were right , and so was I .
Having to be right all the time isn't what forums are about .


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 4, 2014)

last time i checked, laptops were not made from polyethylene...

what ever the flex there is, it negligible enough to be ignored.

btw, working for nasa, or 50years in electronics doesnt mean shit. unless you worked as a laptop repairer, your experience is as useful as that of a historian.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 4, 2014)

This summer I had to fix 2 netbooks for my friends. With 7 to 10" size, what kind of flexing are we talking about?
As an example, ASUS 1015BX was heating up to 90C on full load, while keeping ~40 idle (AMD C60 APU).
An AMD Turion-based notebook died on my hands, because cooling was the crappiest I've ever encountered in ASUS laptops (steel plate w/ bubble gum).
Same thing relates to HP DVxxxx notebooks, which helped to create numerous chinese products for cooling replacement/improvement.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 5, 2014)

silentbogo said:


> This summer I had to fix 2 netbooks for my friends. With 7 to 10" size, what kind of flexing are we talking about?
> As an example, ASUS 1015BX was heating up to 90C on full load, while keeping ~40 idle (AMD C60 APU).
> An AMD Turion-based notebook died on my hands, because cooling was the crappiest I've ever encountered in ASUS laptops (steel plate w/ bubble gum).
> Same thing relates to HP DVxxxx notebooks, which helped to create numerous chinese products for cooling replacement/improvement.


they are indeed very bad on those you mentioned. i was working with an intel atom net book and it burnt my thigh!
that was the reason i avoided asus and HP. my samsung based np355 v5c has very good cooling. there is only one tiny hole for intake, rest seems to come through the top b/w the keyboard keys, which keeps the keyboard region cool when working! very neatly designed. plus chrome/nickel plated copper inside!


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 5, 2014)

Cooling sucks and sometimes they put fans with higher internal resistance to make them turn slower for sound matter. Put a cheap made in china fan from ebay and cooling improve but also the noise.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 6, 2014)

JunkBear said:


> Cooling sucks and sometimes they put fans with higher internal resistance to make them turn slower for sound matter. Put a cheap made in china fan from ebay and cooling improve but also the noise.



personally for my pc i dont mind as long as the sound not like boeing take off 

and why dont we back to pics again


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 6, 2014)

BACK TO PICS:
If any of you ever had Cubieboard/Cubietruck or any similar embedded system - you've probably encountered horrible WiFi reception and really lame and hard-to-access buttons.
Well... here's how far you can get with a piece of plexi and a bit of know-how.


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 6, 2014)

A bit of fun.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 6, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> A bit of fun.


...I hesitate to ask, but what's with the plate covered in padlocks on top of the heatsink?


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 6, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> ...I hesitate to ask, but what's with the plate covered in padlocks on top of the heatsink?



The heatsink had a crappy plastic pin locking system, which didn't hold very well, so we used a plate of padlocks to hold it down.
We later upgraded to proper nuts and bolts mount.


----------



## Octopuss (Nov 6, 2014)

That's proper ghetto stuff. lol


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 10, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> The heatsink had a crappy plastic pin locking system, which didn't hold very well, so we used a plate of padlocks to hold it down.
> We later upgraded to proper nuts and bolts mount.


you NEED to use rubber washers to avoid a issue down the road you don't wanna damage a trace
I would get some flat rubber washers that are just a little bit bigger then the diameter of the nut 
*DO NOT OVER TIGHTEN!*


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 10, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> you NEED to use rubber washers to avoid a issue down the road you don't wanna damage a trace
> I would get some flat rubber washers that are just a little bit bigger then the diameter of the nut
> *DO NOT OVER TIGHTEN!*


Probably should, but it's not so important these days. Newer hardware have replaced it.

And fan in PSU died? No problem.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2014)

You can't even be assed to open it up and replace the fan?


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 10, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> You can't even be assed to open it up and replace the fan?


I actually think it was the fan control circuitry that broke. And one of the other PSU's that we used lost it's minor rails. Don't they just ooze of quality?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> I actually think it was the fan control circuitry that broke. And one of the other PSU's that we used lost it's minor rails. Don't they just ooze of quality?


But you can still open it up and just wire the fan straight to the 12v rail...that's what I've done before with success.
And yeah, those sound like real great PSUs


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 11, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> The heatsink had a crappy plastic pin locking system, which didn't hold very well, so we used a plate of padlocks to hold it down.
> We later upgraded to proper nuts and bolts mount.


I-I think I'm in love! That is the most amazing thing I've heard all week


----------



## Misaki (Nov 11, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> The heatsink had a crappy plastic pin locking system, which didn't hold very well, so we used a plate of padlocks to hold it down.
> We later upgraded to proper nuts and bolts mount.


I had same idea for cooler mounting when I had LGA775. Lower temperatures and BOX stopped flying around the case 
(Seriously, I played Crysis 2 when computer shutted down. "What the fuck?". Look at temps. 120*C on desktop. Fuck. Opened case, BOX on GPU). Fuk U, Intel.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 11, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> you NEED to use rubber washers to avoid a issue down the road you don't wanna damage a trace
> I would get some flat rubber washers that are just a little bit bigger then the diameter of the nut
> *DO NOT OVER TIGHTEN!*



yep, using plastic from shampoo or something
preventing is better


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 11, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> A bit of fun.


i want to build a temple and worship that thing.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 5, 2014)

guess what it is?

a ghetto laptop cooler 
fanless, easy to make, easy to maintain, non toxic and with life time warranty


----------



## xvi (Dec 5, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> fanless, easy to make, easy to maintain, non toxic and with life time warranty


100% post consumer recycled materials too! Eat it, Starbucks cup sleeves!


----------



## JunkBear (Dec 6, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> View attachment 60748
> guess what it is?
> 
> a ghetto laptop cooler
> fanless, easy to make, easy to maintain, non toxic and with life time warranty



That's so hipster!


----------



## Misaki (Dec 8, 2014)

It hurts when CPU 
(Actually, it works pretty well. Only downloading on 60Mb/s internet causes 100% CPU usage.)


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 24, 2014)

not too pc related
easy cooling solution
my stabilizer got kinda hot and i forgot to give it enough airflow so before i re-arrange the things i need to cool it first
just using usb fan and a sandal as airduct


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 24, 2014)

Misaki said:


> It hurts when CPU
> (Actually, it works pretty well. Only downloading on 60Mb/s internet causes 100% CPU usage.)


database woohoo just living in the database  wooooOhooo
Qbittorrent would useless cpu then bitvomit


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 27, 2014)

just clean up my pc and i dunno suddenly i hear plastic snap and i found my dvd button snapped 
than try to glue it again, i use plastic from shampoo bottle and stick it by using clear tape 
*sorry for bad picture*


----------



## Misaki (Dec 31, 2014)

#yolo


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jan 2, 2015)

Forgot to put this here while I did it last month... Anyway, here we go.

http://imgur.com/a/4xTY1

FYI that is a Corsair H75 mounted on a Maximus II Formula, LGA 775


----------



## Toothless (Jan 2, 2015)

Now with more zip ties!


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jan 2, 2015)

U fkin lucker U had zip ties

Serious though, I had to use sewing yarn and cotton buds ._.


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 3, 2015)

lol that's ghetto as fuck


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 3, 2015)

lightbulby quit being a nub 
take the garbage off there ....


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 3, 2015)

Misaki said:


> #yolo


im guessing there isnt any dust in Japan?


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jan 3, 2015)

de.das.dude said:


> im guessing there isnt any dust in Japan?


Wouldn't make a difference, laptops never have dust filters...


----------



## Misaki (Jan 3, 2015)

de.das.dude said:


> im guessing there isnt any dust in Japan?


Well, I live in Poland currently. But as @GorbazTheDragon said, it was only a piece of plastic. Temperature went down by 4*C.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 3, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> lightbulby quit being a nub
> take the garbage off there ....


BUT MORE SPINNING PLASTIC IS GOOD SPINNING PLASTIC.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 4, 2015)

Misaki said:


> Well, I live in Poland currently. But as @GorbazTheDragon said, it was only a piece of plastic. Temperature went down by 4*C.


im gonna try this if my laptop ever overheats XD


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 5, 2015)

Misaki said:


> It hurts when CPU
> (Actually, it works pretty well. Only downloading on 60Mb/s internet causes 100% CPU usage.)


WHAAATT EYES BURNING. dude remove that before mods ban you


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 13, 2015)

i dont know i ever post it or not


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 13, 2015)

Misaki said:


> #yolo


 
Now that's definately a gheto mod, but very well done!


----------



## Misaki (Feb 10, 2015)

I couldn't find fitting capacitors. I bought some that fits with parameters and made them fit


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 10, 2015)

Misaki said:


> I couldn't find fitting capacitors. I bought some that fits with parameters and made them fit


thats a fine bit of work


----------



## droopyRO (Feb 10, 2015)

People kept reseting this PC by leaning with the forearm on those two buttons, so i took a transparent CD cover and made a lid of some sort


----------



## SKBARON (Feb 10, 2015)

droopyRO said:


> People kept reseting this PC by leaning with the forearm on those two buttons, so i took a transparent CD cover and made a lid of some sort



Brought a smile to my face, foarte original


----------



## L1amrob (Feb 12, 2015)

micropage7 said:


> View attachment 60748
> guess what it is?
> 
> a ghetto laptop cooler
> fanless, easy to make, easy to maintain, non toxic and with life time warranty



Muhahahah thats a good one! Mine is a beer crate


----------



## JunkBear (Feb 13, 2015)

droopyRO said:


> People kept reseting this PC by leaning with the forearm on those two buttons, so i took a transparent CD cover and made a lid of some sort




Thx for sharing but whats the story behind it? Why people use this pc and why they sit like that?


----------



## droopyRO (Feb 13, 2015)

JunkBear said:


> Thx for sharing but whats the story behind it? Why people use this pc and why they sit like that?


It`s from work, and sits on a high table, it runs different programs 24/7.


----------



## xBruce88x (Feb 14, 2015)

Got a new tool to reset those stubborn computers at the shop...


----------



## erixx (Feb 14, 2015)

*COSMOS S PORTABLE PC
It already got handles. It is alumium=light.
Now it needs integrated sound and WiFi. Come and see:
1. Logitech USB speakers installed under the top, where there is a room for watercooling. Stock, they don't fit so wel, so I dremmeled away a lot of plastic and made a 1 piece 4 way sound machine! haha.
2. USB Wifi antenna, also installed in roof part. 
Slick it is!*







*

 





 


 *


----------



## droopyRO (Feb 15, 2015)

Is that for MIDI sounds in games on MS-DOS ?


----------



## erixx (Feb 15, 2015)

Gfys,lol! I,ve played midi games with those onboard POST beep speakers..... This... It sounds better then laptops do, so.... it is my server tower so it is more then i need!


----------



## xvi (Feb 19, 2015)

xBruce88x said:


> Got a new tool to reset those stubborn computers at the shop...


I see it has a power button symbol and while I'm sure it's great for turning computers _off_, I'm not confident it can also turn them back _on._


----------



## Compgeke (Feb 20, 2015)

I needed an exhaust fan on my Precision T3500. Dell has mounts for two of 'em but nowhere to plug 'em in. Made use of one side for an exhaust fan and the other for a RAID battery.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Compgeke said:


> I needed an exhaust fan on my Precision T3500. Dell has mounts for two of 'em but nowhere to plug 'em in. Made use of one side for an exhaust fan and the other for a RAID battery.



nice, but the fan, its kinda hard to see since it cropped
and yesss zip ties


----------



## xBruce88x (Feb 21, 2015)

xvi said:


> I see it has a power button symbol and while I'm sure it's great for turning computers _off_, I'm not confident it can also turn them back _on._



Its from the startup logo of the game hard reset... its hard to see the text in the pic, but its there lol


----------



## wagana (Feb 22, 2015)

Apparently someone wants to see my build here :S... (short story: Freezer's 7 AMD mounting system didn't reach the CPU, so I'd to put some cardboard and tape with stock heatsink's fixing clip to install it firmly)
-The Pic:





-GPU, it's a Powercolor Radeon 9250... The heatsink, well... It's tiny passive heatsink just didn't cut it... overheated a lot, so I took an Intel stock heatsink and made VRAM heatsinks with the old one (MX-4 under them, instant glue on the corners to fix them). In a future probably I'll put some heatsinks for the VRMs
*Sorry for the lighting, my camera's flash started to fail:










erixx said:


> *COSMOS S PORTABLE PC
> It already got handles. It is alumium=light.
> Now it needs integrated sound and WiFi. Come and see:
> 1. Logitech USB speakers installed under the top, where there is a room for watercooling. Stock, they don't fit so wel, so I dremmeled away a lot of plastic and made a 1 piece 4 way sound machine! haha.
> ...



 That Wireless card reminds me of what I did to a friend's PC when he wanted a white DVD drive... I couldn't find one... so I used an IDE one... USB Header->USB hub->USB SATA/IDE controller (with modified power connector to molex)->DVD





*Also sorry if this ends up in a long post... I read the guidelines... but I didn't see anything about Spoilers*


----------



## JunkBear (Feb 23, 2015)

So many people say SORRY in their posts. Are you all Canadians or what?


----------



## xvi (Feb 24, 2015)

DEcobra11 said:


> cardboard





DEcobra11 said:


> firmly



Wh.. what? How?
Would you mind showing/explaining how you got that to work. I'm actually rather impressed.


----------



## wagana (Feb 24, 2015)

xvi said:


> Wh.. what? How?
> Would you mind showing/explaining how you got that to work. I'm actually rather impressed.


Cardboard from a cereal box. the dark gray line is the fixing clip... The cooler can be installed straight, but that requires lots of force...


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 27, 2015)

This isn't really a "ghetto PC" mod but I got a good one for you guys.

So everyone knows about Killowatt meters right?  I wanted one for my bitcoin farm.  They don't work in 240V though, which is what I run my bitcoin miners at for increased efficiency.  So I started searching ebay for a "240v watt meter" and after pages of extremely expensive electrical carrier grade stuff, I got this cheapo device shipped to me for very little from China:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Micro-Elect...808?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item540c90df50

Sketchy, right?

I got it.  It's rated for 50hz, not the American 60.  (It's also rated for 220V not 240).  "It probably won't work..." I tell myself, knowing the AC switching hertz are probably cheap chinese crap and hardcoded.  I don't care.  I wanna try it.  I plug it in:











Well I'll be damned!  It's happy and keeping really accurate measurements!  Who would've thunk it?

I kept it in there for about 6 months, then mining became unprofitable and it sat on a shelf.  Today, I got an idea:

"Heck, it took 240V 60hz when it was rated for 220V 50Hz, lets plug it into an american 120V outlet and see what happens"

For the record, this is a horrible idea that should only be attempted by those who have a good breaker box and don't care if they get electric shock and/or start a small fire.  You should not willfully violate your devices specifications.  You furthermore should not bend the outlet prongs to fit an outlet it is not intended for, like this:






Furthermore, you should never plug it into a live wire if you have done so, like this:











And you certainly should not expect it to be accurate afterwords, like this:







...


Holy shit it is.

China, proving electricity is aparently just electricity...

The funny thing is, this watt meter has PF correction calcualations built it, and is arguably better and more versatile than a killawatt while being nearly half the price WITH SHIPPING.

How'd they make this thing?  Did they just stuff it with "do not give a fuck" metering parts and call it a day?

But it's still accurate?  Do they actually calculate for this shit?  *Why?*  That has to cost more...

Anyone have a weird voltage or hz rating and wanna try this thing?  It's crazy (not as crazy as me for trying this though, admittedly).

Seriously, pick one of these things up.  They are awesome.  Just don't do any of the things above...  that would be unhinged...  And also apparently work fine... 

PS:  I'm not responsible if you blow up for reading this post and trying dumb things.  That's my job, not yours.  This also has aparently a 10Amp limit, though judging from these tests, I have absolutely no reason to believe any limits printed on the box or product are accurate.

Oh, and for the record, Killawatts *do* melt/spark if you plug them into 240V outlets.  I know this.  Pictures of that aftermath later.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 27, 2015)

That has an Australian type plug and power ratings, so may have been made for our market.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 27, 2015)

Probably.  But I fixed them up good! 

Seriously though the integrated computer and measuring device is way better than any killowatt.  I bet you could find it with the right outlet too.  I fully recommend that if so.  China wins this one.

And actually, as an aside, pretty much the entire rest of the world has a better electric system than America IMO.  We may have pioneered electricity, but Edison scared us of high voltage so much we arguably use a more dangerous system, because the amount of amps pumped over 120V is usually double and generates more heat.  (Edison would've had us doing this furthermore with 120V *DC* which is pretty idiotic from a distribution perspective.)

I mean technically if you get shocked I GUESS 120V AC is slightly safer.  But don't lick the outlets or stick metal implements in them (like me) and that probably won't happen.  The heat from amps is more of a danger IMO.


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 2, 2015)

well that's handy... nice find


----------



## AsRock (Mar 2, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Probably.  But I fixed them up good!
> 
> Seriously though the integrated computer and measuring device is way better than any killowatt.  I bet you could find it with the right outlet too.  I fully recommend that if so.  China wins this one.
> 
> ...



Is that what courses all the sparks you can get from turning on\off light switches ?.  And i  my self prefer UK outlet over a US anyday


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 2, 2015)

AC is more lethal because if you grab a hot AC line it causes the muscle to spasm leaving you unable to let go.where is if you touch DC it will knock you on your ass but your reflexes will cause you to let go
HIGH AMP DC Will Arc just as much as AC most welders operate in DC mode by default with AC as a option for special cases
you can even weld using welding sticks,jumper cables and a few car battery's connected in series


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 2, 2015)

AC is definitely more lethal but Edisons plans for deploying DC large scale called for a powerplant within 3-6 miles of the service location.  This was not practical in the way AC was.

I personally recommend avoiding electric shock in the first place.

PS:  My understanding was that it's voltage that creates arcing, not amps.  But I admit my knowledge there is thin.


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 2, 2015)

i think its voltage as well, since that's more the speed of the current whereas amps is the power in the current if that makes sense. where ohms is resistance of the current or path it takes then you got hz which measures frequency and watts which represents the total work the current can do


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 2, 2015)

xBruce88x said:


> i think its voltage as well, since that's more the speed of the current whereas amps is the power in the current if that makes sense



Other way around. Tension (V) is like pressure while current (A) is the "speed".


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 2, 2015)

Yeah, raw overall power of the current is actually best represented by watts.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 2, 2015)

All I know about electricity is a Taser hurts


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Jetster said:


> All I know about electricity is a Taser hurts


I gotta ask, how did you find out?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 2, 2015)

I put an Hd 5750 in this Shuttle a couple of years ago, which meant a big hole to fit it in  

Sold the 5750...............kept the hole 







notice how i put reflective tape around the hole to make it "safe"   


i used one of these   .........oops !






 4 inch grinder........it didnt take very long !


----------



## JunkBear (Mar 5, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Is that what courses all the sparks you can get from turning on\off light switches ?.  And i  my self prefer UK outlet over a US anyday



Why that preference?



Chevalr1c said:


> Other way around. Tension (V) is like pressure while current (A) is the "speed".




Wrong. Volt is like speedflow of water, amperage is like diameter of water jet passing in the pipe and the watts is like liters/minute at the outlet...gallons for USA guys.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 5, 2015)

JunkBear said:


> Why that preference?



besides seeing the US spark ?.

UK plugs have replaceable plugs and fuses.
US plugs seems to spark more often, well much more. Although on a UK plug the pins are much more covered over.
Never had a shock of a UK plug or light switch which in just 13 years i had two of each in the US.
Pins cannot be bent on UK plugs
Maybe like this in the UK now but a lot appliances in the US come with stupid really short cables to the point they can be the problem, sent so much shit bad to places after finding the cable to some thing because the cable was only 12-18" long.



JunkBear said:


> Why that preference?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just a funny thought.
Did you know a US gallon is smaller than a UK gallon.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 5, 2015)

Honestly, you should see LESS sparks from us electricity all other things being equal...  I think you'd see more heat however.

Maybe you were just in a shittily wired place.  We have quite a few.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 5, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Honestly, you should see LESS sparks from us electricity all other things being equal...  I think you'd see more heat however.
> 
> Maybe you were just in a shittily wired place.  We have quite a few.




Yeah all 6 places we lived in,  so no don't think it's that.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 6, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Yeah all 6 places we lived in,  so no don't think it's that.



Hmm, weird.  I've never been to Europe and am just using basic electrical knowledge.  No idea.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 6, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Hmm, weird.  I've never been to Europe and am just using basic electrical knowledge.  No idea.



Europe's not the UK.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 6, 2015)

Well, there are different electrical standards in the UK, but other than that you are talking crap.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 6, 2015)

In the UK we have 240 v at the wall.

In industry, power tools at work for example, we use 110 v and a transformer is required.

Hope this clarifies a bit.
The idea is that if you are shocked by 110 v it will be less damaging.

I will find a link later.....on my phone at the mo.

The grinder in my last post is 240v, legally i cannot use it for work, i must use a 110v tool.


----------



## JunkBear (Mar 6, 2015)

AsRock said:


> besides seeing the US spark ?.
> 
> UK plugs have replaceable plugs and fuses.
> US plugs seems to spark more often, well much more. Although on a UK plug the pins are much more covered over.
> ...



Yup but im Canadian so im counting litres.


----------



## Mader Yar (Mar 6, 2015)

H100 radiator sandwitched between 2 120x15mm fans for push pull
taped and sealed for airflow
H100's fanports and fan control is done but pump works so i'm okay with that..
the cap of the pump is broken and tapped too (doesnt clearly show)
and radiator didnt fit, jus took a plier and bent the case
and fan edges are broken coz the top of the case didnt have space.. so i got 4 15mm thick pwn fans and it still didnt fit so i broke the edges (its lying on top of the headsink up cpu (for capacitors? and the ps/2 port/backpannel)








Cardboard windtunnel for R290x

















was too happy, had to share (flies away)


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 7, 2015)

Mader Yar said:


> View attachment 63174
> 
> View attachment 63175
> 
> ...



We prefer that you present yourself as a new user.

But i like your case and you have good skill with ghetto mods.

Good ideas !


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 7, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Europe's not the UK.



The electrical systems are identical...  Besides, you're part of Europe as far as the average american is concerned.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 7, 2015)

Wall outlets and plugs are different in the UK than those in continental Europe. In the countries i have visited anyway.

The electricity is standardized across the EU so provided  you have the correct adapter....hair straighteners for example will work in UK or Spain.......they will not work in the US because the Vs are different.

for interesting electricity supplies visit India.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 7, 2015)

most of Europe is 220 volt  while the UK is 240 volt  
Electrical goods made in either area tend to work safely in the other area because they are made voltage tolerant  ( 220v to 240v  to cope with electrical Brown outs)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 7, 2015)

@dorsetknob   absolutely correct...the rating is  220/240 v to allow for brownouts.


At this point i would normally laugh and add a pic of Peter Griffin suffering a " brownout"

EDIT....like this .......



Spoiler: OOOOPS


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 11, 2015)

remember this






i have put a 9500 gt 





 
the fan housing sticks out about 5 mm..........so what.?
tis a handy hole indeed !


----------



## JunkBear (Mar 11, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> remember this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope you don't tell it about your girlfriend.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 11, 2015)

JunkBear said:


> I hope you don't tell it about your girlfriend.


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 11, 2015)

Basically this entire computer is my submission, cases are too big and heavy for me.
















It's such a shame this machine stopped working, you get a few little scratches on the mobo, and the whole thing stops booting.

It did actually run pretty cool with the lid on, even playing games.

Sorry for such a long post.


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 11, 2015)

Not relevant, but CAPSLOCKSTUCK, looking at your specs, I think it's time for an upgrade.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 11, 2015)

All donations gratefully received, kindly address them to Badger HQ.

Not relevant but @videogame57 i am entirely happy with the comp to which you refer, it is one of many i have here and happens to be the best. It does everything i want it to well.
If it doesnt play GTA 5 i may consider an upgrade but i am thinking even the pc i carry around on a Mcdonalds tray has more "eye appeal" than yours.

  I dont want to appear rude to a new member who ordinarily i would greet with warmth.




Spoiler


----------



## Toothless (Mar 11, 2015)

videogame57 said:


> Not relevant, but CAPSLOCKSTUCK, looking at your specs, I think it's time for an upgrade.


That was rude. 

Some people see no need to upgrade or update their rigs. Hell I would still be on my Athlon rig if I didn't need the extra processing power.

To each their own and you need to respect that.


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 11, 2015)

Toothless said:


> That was rude.
> 
> Some people see no need to upgrade or update their rigs. Hell I would still be on my Athlon rig if I didn't need the extra processing power.
> 
> To each their own and you need to respect that.



I never intended to be rude, sorry.
I was really just joking, I've seen far older systems still being used.

A new GPU wouldn't hurt though.


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 11, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> All donations gratefully received, kindly address them to Badger HQ.
> 
> Not relevant but @videogame57 i am entirely happy with the comp to which you refer, it is one of many i have here and happens to be the best. It does everything i want it to well.
> If it doesnt play GTA 5 i may consider an upgrade but i am thinking even the pc i carry around on a Mcdonalds tray has more "eye appeal" than yours.
> ...



It's actually not bad, and you could upgrade it enough to play newer games without changing the mobo.
But what am I saying, my laptop is over 5 years old.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 11, 2015)

The last one hurt enough (HD 6850)...............it was £12.50 second hand..... and you wont hear me complaining.

Welcome to TPU.


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 11, 2015)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK My friend used to be "gaming" on a Pentium 4. His GPU was a Geforce FX 5200, PCI Edition. 512MB RAM, dual 80GB HDDs.

Upgraded him to my old Dell. Wish I had pictures of that, I added custom lighting.


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 11, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The last one hurt enough (HD 6850)...............it was £12.50 second hand..... and you wont hear me complaining.
> 
> Welcome to TPU.



Ha, that's a cheap GPU. But this _is_ the Ghetto thread.
Now I feel bad for spending $115 on a case (Canadian Dollars).

EDIT: That's actually a _really_ good deal, that card performs half as well as my GTX 760. Could you kindly point me towards where I can buy GPUs that cheap?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 11, 2015)

i have one for sale £ 13.50       .....joke


i meant no offense in my previous post, my old tech is still high tech to an old dude like me.


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 11, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i have one for sale £ 13.50       .....joke
> 
> 
> i meant no offense in my previous post, my old tech is still high tech to an old dude like me.



I was always joking, it probably would have been a lot funnier if your rig was a Pentium III or something.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 11, 2015)

I have one somewhere... not joking.


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 11, 2015)

Let's get some pictures of my external antenna mod in here.

At first glance, it almost looks legit.






But then you look closer, is that a Lego piece? White glue?





I couldn't find the glue gun, ok?


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 11, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I have one somewhere... not joking.



I have a Pentium II machine, and a 7.2 pound 50MHz 486 DX2 laptop, with a whopping 32MB of RAM, and a 300MB HDD!
It was $10, which is a dramatic fall from the $1500 it cost in 1993, not even accounting for inflation.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 11, 2015)

I am starting to like you....show me more ....


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 11, 2015)

I once mounted a Baby AT mobo in a MicroATX case. It was held together by ONE screw, and the PCI cards.
Coincidently it was the same mobo that has that PII on it.

I took it apart though, and I don't have any pictures.
I made the whole thing as a joke, because I put it in a circa 2012 HP pavillion case, to prove that appearances aren't everything. I also had the machine from my first post in a circa 2006 cream case for the opposite effect.
It's funny because it's a Phenom II X6 1055T with 8GB of DDR2.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 11, 2015)

My next project is likely to be a pc that looks like a V - Twin motorbike engine....it has the potential to look really really rubbish......watch this space. 
i might mount the monitor on some bars, key to start...

oh yeah could be cool or very shit....it;ll be fun thats what it is all about it will certainly take some serious modding.


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 11, 2015)

This PII board is very real


 
Dual VGA cards?!?! That's so next-gen!
You may note my Baby-AT board is ACPI/ATX compatible.


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 12, 2015)

But can it play Crysis?

I don't know, it's hard to install any OS when it can't boot from USB, or a CD, or anything other than floppy really.
I lost my Plop Boot floppy too, if I had it I could boot CDs.

Stay tuned for Ubuntu running on a Pentium II 350MHz.


----------



## xvi (Mar 14, 2015)

My work has a good number of P3 servers in production.... doing mission critical work. Don't need much to forward DNS requests, so why fix what isn't broken?

Also, I have found the holy grail of ghetto mods:


----------



## wagana (Mar 14, 2015)

xvi said:


> My work has a good number of P3 servers in production.... doing mission critical work. Don't need much to forward DNS requests, so why fix what isn't broken?
> 
> Also, I have found the holy grail of ghetto mods:


Personally I prefer bean cans


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 14, 2015)

@DEcobra11 how can you possibly have 0ms ping? Is your neighbour hosting a speedtest server?

That's how they get you anyway, good download speed, but stupidly slow upload in comparison.


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 14, 2015)

videogame57 said:


> @DEcobra11 how can you possibly have 0ms ping? Is your neighbour hosting a speedtest server?
> 
> That's how they get you anyway, good download speed, but stupidly slow upload in comparison.



Welcome to Spain and its marvelous broadband upload rates 

A test from now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... usually a 10% of the download speed in all packs (being ADSL or Optical Fiber as mine is) ... they don't like P2P so they restrain upload as max as possible, true story.


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 14, 2015)

My speed right now: 



No clue why my ISP is showing as Sympatico, they renamed to Bell Canada years ago.


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 14, 2015)

How can people possibly have such low latency with external servers?
My average latency with my home router is 4ms.


----------



## Octopuss (Mar 14, 2015)

videogame57 said:


> How can people possibly have such low latency with external servers?
> My average latency with my home router is 4ms.


What kind of router is that?  I have aging WRT320N and 1ms (it shows as 0 as well depending on software used) is perfectly normal. Heck I have 3ms latency to the AP I connect to (yes I am on wifi).


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 14, 2015)

Octopuss said:


> What kind of router is that?  I have aging WRT320N and 1ms (it shows as 0 as well depending on software used) is perfectly normal. Heck I have 3ms latency to the AP I connect to (yes I am on wifi).



4ms is the average ping between my laptop and my cheap ISP router over Wi-Fi.
Even between two machines physically next to each other on the same switch, 0ms ping is impossible.

My signal path looks like this: Laptop -about 6m through a wall-> Wi-Fi Router -about 12m of ethernet-> gigabit switch -2m of cable-> router


----------



## wagana (Mar 14, 2015)

videogame57 said:


> @DEcobra11 how can you possibly have 0ms ping? Is your neighbour hosting a speedtest server?
> 
> That's how they get you anyway, good download speed, but stupidly slow upload in comparison.


Speedtest automatically chose some ISP's server... so I'll guess that server is here
Also you've meet the stupid 10/1 ratio


----------



## Octopuss (Mar 14, 2015)

videogame57 said:


> My signal path looks like this: Laptop -about 6m through a wall-> Wi-Fi Router


Well there's your problem. Never EVER connect to a router through wifi even if it means having a cable lying on the floor which you'd constantly trip over.


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 14, 2015)

Octopuss said:


> Well there's your problem. Never EVER connect to a router through wifi even if it means having a cable lying on the floor which you'd constantly trip over.



4ms is not a big enough deal that I'd rather run a cable and constantly drop connection when I move from place to place.
There's cable running everywhere though, the only room that doesn't have gigabit ethernet is the bathroom lol.
The problem is more that I like to stay connected and not have to restart all my SSH sessions.

I have a good wireless card, the only time I'd rather be wired is if I need to copy something really quickly (but it's only a small improvement when the bottleneck is my HDD).


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 15, 2015)

I regularly get <1MS pings internally on the same gigabit switch.


----------



## JunkBear (Mar 19, 2015)

videogame57 said:


> My speed right now:
> 
> 
> 
> No clue why my ISP is showing as Sympatico, they renamed to Bell Canada years ago.


 

What part of Canada you come from...what city?


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 19, 2015)

JunkBear said:


> What part of Canada you come from...what city?



Toronto, ON


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 19, 2015)

Watch this space, I have my most ghetto mod yet in progress.

If you want a hint, I have a bag of 4000 cable ties.


----------



## peche (Mar 19, 2015)

xvi said:


> My work has a good number of P3 servers in production.... doing mission critical work. Don't need much to forward DNS requests, so why fix what isn't broken?
> 
> Also, I have found the holy grail of ghetto mods:


WTf 
cant believe it ...


----------



## Jetster (Mar 19, 2015)

This laptop was all scratched up from my daughter at college. So I went for a matte finish by sanding it. 

Maybe sand it a little more then a clear coat?


----------



## AsRock (Mar 19, 2015)

shame about the sides others wise looks pretty sweet.

I should do that with mine as it's shiny by default.


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 20, 2015)

I was gaming on a 2005 Athlon for 2 days until I got my Phenom board working.
It's still a backup though, but I dropped my 760 in it and it's 97% as fast.


----------



## wagana (Mar 22, 2015)

Improved my R7 250 temps by a lot (pics inside the spoiler)


Spoiler


----------



## Jetster (Mar 22, 2015)

I guess


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 22, 2015)

DEcobra11 said:


> Improved my R7 250 temps by a lot (pics inside the spoiler)
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That's great...until you need to install another card, actually, where are all the other slots I can't see any.
What temps do you get?


----------



## wagana (Mar 22, 2015)

videogame57 said:


> That's great...until you need to install another card, actually, where are all the other slots I can't see any.
> What temps do you get?


Other slots are PCI-e x1 and PCI, so I won't use them. http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H81M-GL/
Average full load temps are 40 ºC (peaks of 43 ºC) (fan at 60 %)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 22, 2015)

I like it.   Cool.     . Shame they arent matching fans.


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 22, 2015)

DEcobra11 said:


> Other slots are PCI-e x1 and PCI, so I won't use them. http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H81M-GL/
> Average full load temps are 40 ºC (peaks of 43 ºC) (fan at 60 %)



Nah I'm OK with 65ºC load temps if it means I can hook up my second video card and my sound card.


----------



## wagana (Mar 22, 2015)

videogame57 said:


> Nah I'm OK with 65ºC load temps if it means I can hook up my second video card and my sound card.


With the stock heatsink I'd reach +80 ºC... not to mention the limited OC (Once oced it at 1340 MHz... but it isn't a great idea to run this GPU at 97 ºC...)


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 22, 2015)

DEcobra11 said:


> With the stock heatsink I'd reach +80 ºC... not to mention the limited OC (Once oced it at 1340 MHz... but it isn't a great idea to run this GPU at 97 ºC...)



I'm just running my GTX 760 at stock clocks, there's always that point where it might be a better idea to get a newer card than to overclock it.
But that's not very ghetto is it.


----------



## wagana (Mar 22, 2015)

videogame57 said:


> But that's not very ghetto is it.


Well you know... If your wallet is bottlenecking...


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 22, 2015)

This is my PC right now if it counts for anything, my PCs (and basically all the things I build) love to look ghetto while also performing really well.








Specs:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ OC 3.6GHz
RAM: 8GB DDR2 @ OC 733 MHz
HDD: 80GB 5400RPM + 3TB 7200RPM
GPU: MSI TwinFrozr GTX 760 2GB
MOBO: Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H
OS: Windows 8.1 Pro
PSU: Corsair CX500M 500W

Yes if you've been here it's the same PC that was in that plastic bin.

Wallpaper: http://mikasa.thisis.moe/wallpaper/...ir_thighhighs_umbrella_vocaloid_1920x1080.jpg
That's one of my servers, if you see a wallpaper on my machine, it's also there.


----------



## Octopuss (Mar 22, 2015)

That's ghetto enough.



DEcobra11 said:


> Improved my R7 250 temps by a lot (pics inside the spoiler)
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Holy SHIT.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 23, 2015)

DEcobra11 said:


> Improved my R7 250 temps by a lot (pics inside the spoiler)
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I'd like to see a PCI-e riser on that and the Tower Cooler standing up


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 23, 2015)

@Caring1   ...........you thinkin' what i'm thinkin' ?




Spoiler


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 23, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @Caring1   ...........you thinkin' what i'm thinkin' ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's cool.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 23, 2015)

@Caring1

 If i had ......................

1. the tools
2. the skills
3. the patience
4. a more understanding wife
5. more space


naaaaaaah............sod it,   I think i will have a stab at it.


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 23, 2015)

Just checked the idle temps on my machine, darn is it running cool.

Idle CPU: 38 Celsius
Idle GPU: 28 Celsius

It does like 55/50 in a case, now I don't want a case.




Why is my hard drive running hotter than my GPU...

I'm going to try putting some load on this machine.


----------



## wagana (Mar 24, 2015)

Remember the R7 250? HTPC cooler 


Spoiler














Don't do this at home unless you want your CPU at 70 ºC


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 24, 2015)

DEcobra11 said:


> Remember the R7 250? HTPC cooler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


What CPU hides under that heatsink? Also what's with that scary wiring near the CPU?

EDIT: judging by the fact it's the motherboard in your specs, I'm guessing that's the Athlon 64 X2 3800+. That thing can handle high heat but it still gets pretty warm.


----------



## wagana (Mar 24, 2015)

videogame57 said:


> What CPU hides under that heatsink? Also what's with that scary wiring near the CPU?
> 
> EDIT: judging by the fact it's the motherboard in your specs, I'm guessing that's the Athlon 64 X2 3800+. That thing can handle high heat but it still gets pretty warm.


nailed it!
The wires come from below of the mb... Replaced the caps.
Why below? well... my soldering iron can't melt that solder therefore some old cap's pins still in the top... and solder won't attach there


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 24, 2015)

This is my 939 mobo




That's an Athlon 64 X2 4200+ on it, obviously the 939 version, but I have the AM2 version too, and a board for it, but no cooler because I'm using it with my Phenom II machine. I'm also using the only DDR2 RAM on the Phenom II machine. I can use this board because it has DDR RAM, 4GB.

Runs Windows 7 Pro x64 great too, and the antiquated Geforce 6150 IGPU can actually handle Aero. Not bad for 2005.
Next challenge, get Windows 10 running on it.


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 24, 2015)

DEcobra11 said:


> nailed it!
> The wires come from below of the mb... Replaced the caps.
> Why below? well... my soldering iron can't melt that solder therefore some old cap's pins still in the top... and solder won't attach there


Adding some lead solder to non leaded solder joints helps conduct the heat better, those caps will literally fall right off the board.

I learned this while modding a Raspberry Pi to relocate the USB ports.


----------



## wagana (Mar 24, 2015)

videogame57 said:


> This is my 939 mobo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just want to get an AM2CPU board ...


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 24, 2015)

Nobody has said anything about the Lego Mindstorms in most of my pictures


----------



## wagana (Mar 24, 2015)

videogame57 said:


> Adding some lead solder to non leaded solder joints helps conduct the heat better, those caps will literally fall right off the board.
> 
> I learned this while modding a Raspberry Pi to relocate the USB ports.


It's leaded solder... the reason I can't melt it is bc my soldering iron is so weak that it won't heat up those steel pins (which cool the mb's solder down)
Actually my solder attached the solder that's below perfectly (before soldering the caps I even tried pulling the cables)


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 24, 2015)

DEcobra11 said:


> I just want to get an AM2CPU board ...


Why not get an AM3 board? My board is an AM3/AM2+/AM2 board, that's the only thing Intel can't match, compatibility.


----------



## wagana (Mar 24, 2015)

videogame57 said:


> Why not get an AM3 board? My board is an AM3/AM2+/AM2 board, that's the only thing Intel can't match, compatibility.


Because this thing looks ballin


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 24, 2015)

DEcobra11 said:


> Because this thing looks ballin


Oh I was wondering what that weird port was for, but buying that card would probably cost more than an AM2 motherboard.
My board is like $60 for the AM3/AM2+/AM2, but I got mine for free.


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 24, 2015)

The previous owner was overclocking and I guess he blew up his CPU, but he thought the board died, so he gave it to my tech teacher, and he gave it to me.

I can see what went wrong, the BIOS lets you bring the FSB from 200MHz all the way up to 500MHz.


----------



## wagana (Mar 24, 2015)

videogame57 said:


> Oh I was wondering what that weird port was for, but buying that card would probably cost more than an AM2 motherboard.
> My board is like $60 for the AM3/AM2+/AM2, but I got mine for free.


http://www.amazon.es/Asrock-AM2CPU-...ie=UTF8&qid=1427233060&sr=8-1&keywords=AM2CPU
But It isn't because of money...


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 25, 2015)

DEcobra11 said:


> http://www.amazon.es/Asrock-AM2CPU-Actualización-de-procesador/dp/B000UC9RZM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1427233060&sr=8-1&keywords=AM2CPU
> But It isn't because of money...


But how much are you going to end up paying for an AM2 CPU?
It's been hammered in to me that you should never spend much money on obsolete technology.


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 25, 2015)

Spending too much money on anything isn't ghetto.


----------



## wagana (Mar 25, 2015)

videogame57 said:


> But how much are you going to end up paying for an AM2 CPU?
> It's been hammered in to me that you should never spend much money on obsolete technology.


mhm... how do I've to explain it?
enthusiasm?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes it works and has done for a couple of years and no i havent burnt my house down.
I couldnt get to the fan header inside the psu as it was buried, soooo, when the fan got too noisy i swapped it out and powered the new fan off the mobo.



 

Zip ties sealed the deal.


----------



## wagana (Mar 25, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Yes it works and has done for a couple of years and no i havent burnt my house down.
> I couldnt get to the fan header inside the psu as it was buried, soooo, when the fan got too noisy i swapped it out and powered the new fan off the mobo.
> 
> View attachment 63658
> ...


Just a little question somewhat related to noise:
Why so many manufacturers don't regulate speed via temp? I mean... even the cheapest PSU I've bought in 2004 has one... After all a thermistor + a pair of transistors + possible caps aren't that expensive.

Also... Zip ties are awesome indeed


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 26, 2015)

I was working on trying to create a really quiet PC, but I ended up making the loudest PC on Earth.
I need to get a fan controller so I can _not_ run the one fan at 3700RPM.

I also upgraded the heatsink on a HD 8470 using a chipset heatsink and zip ties, it was going to be passive and was staying cool enough, but if I put any load on it the temp skyrockets to 90 celsius.
I think I need new thermal paste because with a fan on it, the heatsink feels cold but the GPU is hot. It can't transfer heat fast enough.
This is basically going to be the loudest/scariest PC ever once I finish the active cooled chipset.

Sorry no pictures yet wait until this evening.

If I could get the CPU running hot for long enough I could use this as a heater for the entire room


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 26, 2015)

Now that I think about it my GTX 280 isn't working, maybe I could turn it in to a heater...or just fix it


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 26, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @Caring1
> 
> If i had ......................
> 
> ...




You mean like the one I started and haven't finished..........

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/hd-thunder-no-not-high-definition.112389/

Still trying to find a pair of heads for the dang thing............Cheap!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 26, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> You mean like the one I started and haven't finished..........
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/hd-thunder-no-not-high-definition.112389/
> 
> Still trying to find a pair of heads for the dang thing............Cheap!




@stinger608  fancy a race  ?



Spoiler


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 27, 2015)

Did someone mention zip ties?




 



 

Its a matter of function over form .     ( and i couldnt be bothered to find the right screws)  runs nice and cool so i shall no doubt use the exact same method again soon.


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 27, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Did someone mention zip ties?
> 
> 
> View attachment 63691
> ...



Plastic bracket? Nah...

My heatsink is Dell heatsink designed for a LGA775 P4 Optiplex, attached to a Socket 939 board.

On a sidenote, Windows 10 is not bad.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 27, 2015)

Essential equipment for the ghetto moder


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 27, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Essential equipment for the ghetto moder


That actually seems like a very bad idea...what is it? It looks like a stapler to me.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 27, 2015)

i would probably use it, even though i dont know what it is or what it is for.

EDIt...is it a zip tie gun by any chance?

@dorsetknob     "_ghetto moder_"   you make it sound "posh"


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 27, 2015)

I need some pictures, but the award for worst video card design goes to BFG Tech.

The BFG Tech GTX 280 is literally the NVidia reference card, with stickers on it...

Actually I can't blame BFG Tech, a little bit of research shows that _nobody_ made any changes to the GTX 280 reference design except adding stickers and overclocking. The only one that's different is the BFG Tech GTX 280 H20, which is still the same except the top half is now a water block.


----------



## natr0n (Mar 27, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Essential equipment for the ghetto moder








For a second I though I was looking at this gun lol.


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 27, 2015)

natr0n said:


> For a second I though I was looking at this gun lol.



We aren't _that_ ghetto


----------



## Misaki (Mar 27, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Essential equipment for the ghetto moder


You mean this, right?


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 27, 2015)

Misaki said:


> You mean this, right?


I use much smaller ones, so I end up chaining them together...but yes

Also hello fellow otaku, I am no longer the only person in this thread with an anime/VN profile image.


----------



## natr0n (Mar 27, 2015)

I play battlefield too much looked like a gun I use on there.

yes it is for zipties


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 27, 2015)

yes its a zip tie  /cable tie gun

and any self respecting ghetto moder should have one in his cardboard toolbox


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 27, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> yes its a zip tie  /cable tie gun
> 
> and any self respecting ghetto moder should have one in his cardboard toolbox


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 28, 2015)

Misaki said:


> You mean this, right?


That's the ammo for a zip tie gun


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 28, 2015)

natr0n said:


> For a second I though I was looking at this gun lol.


That's for adding ventilation holes, and turning your computer off ..... permanently


----------



## JunkBear (Mar 28, 2015)

Real men don't use guns they use their hands. Nothing like the feeling of a ZIIPPPPP when you choking these psu wires ! Man that feels sooo good. (Smile like a psycho)


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 28, 2015)

JunkBear said:


> Nothing like the feeling of a ZIIPPPPP when you choking



Carefull    Your Starting to sound Homoerotic now 

OH Your Canadian   that explains it   to many long winter nights in a Igloo


----------



## JunkBear (Mar 28, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Carefull    Your Starting to sound Homoerotic now
> 
> OH Your Canadian   that explains it   to many long winter nights in a Igloo



We gotta protect ourselves from polar bears and flying hockey pucks.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 30, 2015)

JunkBear said:


> We gotta protect ourselves from polar bears and flying hockey pucks.


Oh man, it's getting harder and harder to make fun of you for being Canadian when you make better cracks at yourself than we do, lol


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 31, 2015)

What's the deal with this badger thing going on here anyway?


----------



## xvi (Mar 31, 2015)

videogame57 said:


> What's the deal with this badger thing going on here anyway?


It's a World Community Grid thing. If you donate computer time, you get recognition in the form of badges. People who are working towards their badges became "badgers". I think capslockstuck is responsible for starting it.

We had a similar thing with chimps a while back, but I never understood that one.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 31, 2015)

I have to open up my PC, to see what can be ghetto'ed.
probably the VGA fan, which is just hanged in there by a thread


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 31, 2015)

AhokZYashA said:


> I have to open up my PC, to see what can be ghetto'ed.
> probably the VGA fan, which is just hanged in there by a thread


Zip ties man, zip ties.

A true ghetto PC does not need opening because it was never closed.

Also thank you, I'm not the only one with PCs with Japanese names.
I updated my specs to include all 4 main machines...they all have Japanese names.


----------



## RikuKawai (Mar 31, 2015)

xvi said:


> It's a World Community Grid thing. If you donate computer time, you get recognition in the form of badges. People who are working towards their badges became "badgers". I think capslockstuck is responsible for starting it.
> 
> We had a similar thing with chimps a while back, but I never understood that one.


I'd do that, but electricity is expensive.


----------



## JunkBear (Mar 31, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> Oh man, it's getting harder and harder to make fun of you for being Canadian when you make better cracks at yourself than we do, lol




Yeah especially with the cold our cracks get harder and harder.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 31, 2015)

xvi said:


> It's a World Community Grid thing. If you donate computer time, you get recognition in the form of badges. People who are working towards their badges became "badgers". I think capslockstuck is responsible for starting it.
> 
> We had a similar thing with chimps a while back, but I never understood that one.


The chimps was for the annual faah Chimp Challenge


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 1, 2015)

videogame57 said:


> Zip ties man, zip ties.
> 
> A true ghetto PC does not need opening because it was never closed.
> 
> ...



if I let my PC open, the freaking dust will get into my PC in no time at all,
and the sound of the 2500rpm fan being blasted at full speed is not good with it open .

and zip ties is a very good idea, let me see if I can do something about it,

ah,
while you're reminding me, both of my laptops haven't got any name, and Im thinking of a good name.
let me edit my specs for a bit.


----------



## RikuKawai (Apr 1, 2015)

AhokZYashA said:


> if I let my PC open, the freaking dust will get into my PC in no time at all,
> and the sound of the 2500rpm fan being blasted at full speed is not good with it open .
> 
> and zip ties is a very good idea, let me see if I can do something about it,
> ...


My CPU fan runs at 2300RPM and it's not that loud.

Also lol my Dad looked at the network a while ago, he was like "what is all this stuff, what's Hanako? Tsumugi?"


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 1, 2015)

its a pretty low quality fan,
it sounds pretty bad.


----------



## RikuKawai (Apr 1, 2015)

AhokZYashA said:


> its a pretty low quality fan,
> it sounds pretty bad.


I'd help all these people with antiquated hardware, but then I'd be broke...

...well it's not _that_ antiquated, I have a Pentium II board behind me, and a 486 laptop on the floor beside me.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 2, 2015)

im changing my GPU soon though, 
so i just cope with it for a while


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 3, 2015)

I wish I had my own PC with me now  even a poor pos one would be better.
I am stuck with a terminal and a mainframe


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 5, 2015)

just add dust resistant layer to my bluetooth keyboard


----------



## xvi (Apr 17, 2015)

nVidia GPU: ☑
AMD Heatsink: ☑
Rubber bands holding everything together: ☑

I think everyone here might appreciate PCGamerDR's thread over here.


----------



## RikuKawai (Apr 17, 2015)

xvi said:


> nVidia GPU: ☑
> AMD Heatsink: ☑
> Rubber bands holding everything together: ☑
> 
> I think everyone here might appreciate PCGamerDR's thread over here.


No zip ties, I do not approve


----------



## PCGamerDR (Apr 17, 2015)

videogame57 said:


> No zip ties, I do not approve



Don't have any around but i might get some for the enhanced durability xD


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 17, 2015)

Not so much as a mod, more of a repair.......

I recently received a mobo, cpu and hsf as a gift from a fellow TPUer....Joy of joys...lovely, however...........

i removed the HSF and it was overly awkward to get it off, it seemed a little strange
i have 2 other identical HSF s so know how they should look and it certainly isnt like this.



 

Something mighty heavy has landed on it in transit.


Shit... i muttered under my breath...i hope the mobo and cpu are ok cos this really looks wrecked.

I will try a repair and salvage what i can.
Obviously a repair is required because the contact plate is miles  (well, mm) off.



 

Copper  is soft and as you can see the pipes actually run through the contact plate.
My knarly old hands couldnt twist it back and i didnt want to damage the fins.

Time to chuck it in the bin........no way !


so........using a pair of Mole grips and a piece of folded A4 to act as a cushion i twisted hard and i mean HARD, i managed to pull it back.


 
It took 4/5 attempts to get it bang on....but it worked........

Fixed, in about 5 minutes


 

Now ThugXeon is sporting an identical pair !!!!


 


Here is the third of the 3 "identical" HSF  notice the solder on the pipes on this one, the other 2 just have copper, hence the reason for the swap.



So it is a story with a happy ending, HSF is fine, the mobo and cpu survived the trauma and all is running tidy.   


Oh and before i get pulled up for not using cable ties, if you go back to pic #1 you will notice HD 5770 held together with yellow cable ties.


----------



## RikuKawai (Apr 17, 2015)

I love this thread because it's older than my laptop


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 17, 2015)

Look out............modders pron........





Its a big one


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 17, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Oh and before i get pulled up for not using cable ties, if you go back to pic #1 you will notice HD 5770 held together with yellow cable ties.


Touché.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 19, 2015)

i dont often get the chance to use my 4 inch grinder when i am doing computer stuff, but it is usually fun when i do.


For aesthetic purposes i wanted to place a Freezer Pro 7 on the northbridge on a Supermicro mobo to match the one on the cpu. When i have completed the build it will be apparent why. The build is called ThugXeon and it is built  for 24/7 crunching.

One big problem though..... the top of the CPU sits higher than the top of the N/B and i want the tops of the heatsinks to match.

12mm difference....yikes.  Hmmmmmm, where am i going to find a spacer 12mm thick. Ive got loads of copper but nothing that thick, 12mm is pretty thick for any sheet metal.

A quick dig in the shed and i discovered an odd looking bracket, galvanized steel, not ideal but what the heck this is ghetto, i know Thug will approve.





I only need a chunk, notice the galv?  thats got to come off.





it is a bit scratched 





But its getting better  (and yes the dog is moulting)



More polishing done and a dose of TIM

The result




Temps are good........ThugXeon is happy.....ghetto goodness.
(northbridge is 62 deg  and the cores vary from 41-51 deg under constant 100% load)


It will all be coming off when i build the case so further tinkering is imminent...cant wait, i get to use the grinder again.

I am looking forward to a heap of critiscism from the "purists" out there but guess what........ The Thugster dont care.

the attachment is the same as pic one so youve already seen it, not sure how it got there.


----------



## Misaki (Apr 20, 2015)

No place to mount 2.5" HDD in old crappy case? No problem!


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 20, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i dont often get the chance to use my 4 inch grinder when i am doing computer stuff, but it is usually fun when i do.
> 
> 
> For aesthetic purposes i wanted to place a Freezer Pro 7 on the northbridge on a Supermicro mobo to match the one on the cpu. When i have completed the build it will be apparent why. The build is called ThugXeon and it is built  for 24/7 crunching.
> ...


Wait... so you have THREE of those heatsinks on one board now?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 20, 2015)

@Random Murderer 

No..........2 is silly, 3 would be ridiculous.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 20, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @Random Murderer
> 
> No..........2 is silly, 3 would be ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Ah, I was under the impression that was a dual-socket board and you had put one of those on each CPU _and_ the NB.
I see now that it is a single-socket server board. My bad.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 20, 2015)

Yes..... 1 cpu ...   Supermicro X8sti and Xeon L5620  @2.5ghz


----------



## peche (May 1, 2015)

gotta recognize that in this moment I just realize that at least 3 of 5 computers that I have repaired here in my office couldn't be working without a ghetto mod several times, thanks to all zip ties and other several tweaks used in the moment,


Have nice day all ghetto modders!

Regards,


----------



## jaggerwild (May 2, 2015)

@capslock,
 If you could solder the brackets you made, I think you would get better thermal transfer. Very cool job!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 2, 2015)

jaggerwild said:


> @capslock,
> If you could solder the brackets you made, I think you would get better thermal transfer. Very cool job!




those brackets are just corner brackets,



Poundshop job,  3 for a quid....fit in lovely and snug, they are a perfect fit, the fins havent buckled at all and it is all rock solid it all kind of locks in together.

looks more like this now



i like it,.....cheap and cheerful.


----------



## JunkBear (May 3, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i like it,.....cheap and cheerful.




Just like my girls from the bar


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 3, 2015)

And welcome to my ghetto madness...................hahahha...........my wife must love me.......its her kitchen !!


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (May 3, 2015)

That place is way to cluttered for me, everything looks like it's going to fall over...


----------



## dorsetknob (May 3, 2015)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> That place is way to cluttered for me, everything looks like it's going to fall over...



Only if its cooled by Alcohol and it falls over Drunk


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 3, 2015)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> That place is way to cluttered for me, everything looks like it's going to fall over...



it will get worse...i have space for 3 more, just havent set them up yet. i suppose i could have tidied up a bit, it is the kitchen after all.
Through an archway to the left is the conservatory.......tons of space in there too      (just dont tell the wife).


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (May 3, 2015)

UK right?

I don't know what it is about native brits (I am English before you ask), but all of my father's side (english, live in england) have ridiculously messy houses. His father has a garage, car-sized shed, and two medium size (6x3m) bedrooms full of junk, he doesn't even know what is in them and the tops of the piles are so high you can't find anything anyway, the house is so full of crap that you can't even find a full table to do any kind of work on, it always involves clearing half a desk by piling stuff elsewhere. Both his sisters (one to a lesser extent) have the same thing, where the house is just an absolute mess. On my mother's side (indonesian) none of that, and our house is very tidy too...

I just find it extremely annoying to have to work in a space that is bordered by piles of stuff. If I had a storage room it would probably be a mess, but where I work I need to have a lot of space and everything needs to be organized.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 3, 2015)

Yes but  Caps lives over the Border in Wales   not England


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 3, 2015)

Everything within arms reach in labled boxes.  We dont call it messy....we politely call it "lived in ".

Currently entering negotiations ref. moving the fridge to fit in 7.1 surround sound.  (really dont want to  move the fishtank so...this time the wife will have to compromise.)

As D. Knob pointed out i am Welsh so I ignore any comments directed at the English.  


MORE MODS LESS CHAT


----------



## JunkBear (May 3, 2015)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> UK right?
> 
> I don't know what it is about native brits (I am English before you ask), but all of my father's side (english, live in england) have ridiculously messy houses. His father has a garage, car-sized shed, and two medium size (6x3m) bedrooms full of junk, he doesn't even know what is in them and the tops of the piles are so high you can't find anything anyway, the house is so full of crap that you can't even find a full table to do any kind of work on, it always involves clearing half a desk by piling stuff elsewhere. Both his sisters (one to a lesser extent) have the same thing, where the house is just an absolute mess. On my mother's side (indonesian) none of that, and our house is very tidy too...
> 
> I just find it extremely annoying to have to work in a space that is bordered by piles of stuff. If I had a storage room it would probably be a mess, but where I work I need to have a lot of space and everything needs to be organized.



Its probably a social issue of hoarders that originated after WW2 when England just went out of a long destructive war of bombardment. Same thing as jewish with money after nazis stole all their valuables. That could explain.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 3, 2015)

JunkBear said:


> Its probably a social issue of hoarders that originated after WW2 when England just went out of a long destructive war of bombardment. Same thing as jewish with money after nazis stole all their valuables. That could explain.



yes, that will be it........i've got an untidy kitchen because of the war.
 I will just go and explain to the Wife   I am sure she will understand .


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 4, 2015)

This  (nicely adorned with yellow cable ties)





Wouldnt fit in here




so i did this




fits and works fine.     oh yeah


----------



## dorsetknob (May 4, 2015)

Strange   thing   i seemed to have seen that last picture before 

déjà vu


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 4, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Strange   thing   i seemed to have seen that last picture before
> 
> déjà vu



theres a time and a place for everything, the last place was the wrong place,

 these pics deserve a home here to serve as a testament to ingenuity and luck ( and stupidity of course), thing is  (rubs wood franticly) my mods work, ridiculous as they may seem to me from the outset. With a bit of thought, some knowledge and sometimes some expert advice.

If it helps to keep old kit going I am all for it.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 4, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> If it helps to keep old kit going I am all for it.


You and me both, brother.
My ghetto mods are either temporary(new/current hardware) or permanent(old hardware or I just decided f**k it), but usually temporary. If my case didn't have a window, there would be zip ties all over the place. My car on the other hand... zip ties just make it more JDM


----------



## stinger608 (May 5, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> This  (nicely adorned with yellow cable ties)
> 
> View attachment 64613
> 
> ...




I have a dang good 6950 that the cooler top clips have broke off. I might have to do just what you did man!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 5, 2015)

Sorry folks....i forgot to add the proof.....

ThugXeon in my specs    24/7 cruncher


----------



## jaggerwild (May 5, 2015)

In Da Ghetto!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 5, 2015)




----------



## stoggs1 (May 6, 2015)

I had to cut out the i/o sheild out of my case with wire cutters took me over an hour to, which is for an hp xw8400 workstation pc and the board I bought to replace since it went belly up was for an xw 8600 system. 

It looks very ghetto and sharp lol.  I post pics up when I get a chance.


----------



## MasterFilms (May 7, 2015)

Wait is this still updated?  I do have some original content


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (May 7, 2015)

No, last post was yesterday /s


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 7, 2015)

1marcelfilms said:


> Wait is this still updated?  I do have some original content


 
Well put them in!  This is a living, creaking thread, like some of the ghetto mods.


----------



## MasterFilms (May 7, 2015)

This cardboard side panel with the cpu fan out


----------



## Random Murderer (May 7, 2015)

I like it. It also looks like that fan was spray-painted, and is held on with a drinking straw?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 7, 2015)

@1marcelfilms  you are so, so , so very welcome in this place i call home.


i dont think it is a straw, just a bit of pipe is my bet, it still wins hands down for today.

I think we should try and kick off some sort of scoring system, something like the one they use in figure skating, modding shows a similar level of finesse i feel.

Any ideas.?..i am even worse at software than hardware and my skill level there is plain for all to see.

1 technical level
2 amount of cable ties/ sticky tape/ stuff lying around used
3 finesse, the more attempts made the better
4 time taken
5 finished result/effectiveness

based on this system, each category out of 10



1.  2    not very hard
2   10   exemplary
3  1      first go...has to be
4  4    probably took ages
5  10   exemplary


27  pts for marcels mod

EDIT...maybe call your own score and get called out i dunno....dont want to get removed to GN (again)


----------



## MasterFilms (May 7, 2015)

Wow thanks, this computer is basically the first i had. It used to be shared until 2009ish when my parens got laptops and i got another one. Then a few years later i decided to do some modding and i had the side panel (the one that is cardboard now) spray painted in portal style, i also had the front plastic off to show the grille. I tried spraying the cpu fan but it is unbalanced now and i have this cardboard side made from pizza box. These  pictures Were taken about a year ago. I just checked and the straw is still there its just randomly placed there tho.

If i were to rate i would do

Technical 3 : 
Things 5 :
Attempts 1: because measure once cut twice 
Time taken 3: maybe 10 minutes 
Finised results 10: it works


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 8, 2015)

I just wet.myself.

I think you are underselling yourself on the "things" element.

Do you think there is room for a bonus category...sort of a kudos award and if so...do you think you deserve bonus points for this ghetto mod?

When i am on my pc tomorrow i will rate my hd 5770 mod from earlier. I have some mega kudos points in line for that one.....


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 8, 2015)

Here we go.....my score for my HD 5770 mod.


Bit of background first.
I bought this card about 2 1/2 years ago, it cost me £ 50.00 on ebay second hand, i already had a HD 5750, i fancied a crack at crossfire and the 5770 was a good price.  So thats what i did, i put both cards on a Giga 880g and crossfired, i was disappointed with the results, i am not a big gamer, nothing too demanding, driving mainly (NFS).

Where i was getting 30fps with the 5750 when i added the 5770 i was only getting 40 fps so i abandoned the Xfire thing, put the 5750 in my sons pc and kept the better card for myself.
Fine, hunky dory, then the specs for GTA V came out and i really wanted to be able to enjoy the game with reasonable FPS. I bought an HD 5850 for the bargain price of £ 12.50  ( I am a skint Welshman, long term sick, and no money.) and put it in my main pc......nothing fancy, in my specs an o/c on a quad core athlon with 8 gbs ram (plays GTA V 30 fps).

This left me with a "redundant" HD 5770.
I own several other pcs, including a dedicated cruncher called ThugXeon, just crunches...its a 4 core Xeon chip with H/T........8 threads running at 2.5ghz    24/7.

I saw a thread on TPU.......it ended up as a bit of a cockfight actually,  members argued about i5...i7 , cores, threads, speeds, a mod stepped in and things calmed down. But it got me thinking.....i could install GTA V on both these machines, give them both 8gb RAM and do a comparison, watching FPS, task manager, GPUZ and all the fun stuff that gets me going.

So that was the aim, put the 5770 on a Supermicro X8sti with a Xeon E5620, d/l GTA to the hdd and then do a comparison and a report.

I know the 2 machines arnet comparable really but I am an enthiusiast so the result isnt really too important.......the process to get there is the best bit.......if comparisons can be made or conclusions drawn then great.

Right back to the card.

When it arrived it was nice and clean, looked well looked after but we burn coal and other stuff in our house so it wasnt long before it needed a clean. It had obviously been cleaned before because one of the screws was missing....so what, one screw missing, at least it has been maintained well.
So i dusted it and put it back together, unfortunatley i didnt mark which hole was missing a screw so when i put it back together it rattled.........shit.....time for tape.

I didnt demonstrate when i first showed the mod and this is where i start piling on the points......



see the silver tape?    i found that on the side of the road, it is the reflective stuff they stick around the side of road signs....look closely, you might recognize it.
That was the first attempt, sticky tape and it worked fine until the card got nice and warm, the glue turned sticky and the fan casing kind of drooped a bit.   BOLLOCKS.
I though at this point i might have to spend some money.......nah.... lets try the cable tie route.  It only took 2 out of a bag of 100 i bought for £ 1.00.

WAHEY... fixed, working, temps are good. The tape is now baked on to the card so i cant get it off without a solvent and that is in my shed somewhere.




I have already shown the pic where i removed the locking tab so i wont add that pic here........now it is time for points.


Technical         6         it took a strong heart to rip that bit of plastic off
Stuff                10        cost 2p and included rubbish from the roadside.
Finesse             5
Attempts         5         took about an hour.......3 stabs at it
Result             10       works perfectly

that gives me 36 points but this is where i play my trump card to pile on a hefty dose of kudos points.

When i posted my card mod on 4 th May, i felt as if it might be seen as a slur on the good name of XFX and just by chance i noticed that the guy from  @XFXSupport  was on line so i thought i had better make some sort of apology, a gentle warning if you like that something quite gross had happenned. It would have been quite shocking for him if he stumbled across the pics. I really didnt want to make him cry or upset him.

So, i pm 'd him with the title    "Hope you dont mind" and i copied the pics to the email.


Guess what?.......the lovely fellow actually replied.....better still he liked it..       ( he didnt  really express it in many words but i felt a kind of www warmness eminate  from my monitor.)
The phrase LOL was mentioned....i think he meant to type  COOL and used the wrong letters.

Oh Yeah  KUDOS POINTS FOR ME      10 of them


So for this mod

I have genorously award myself           46 points

feel free to call me out


----------



## dorsetknob (May 8, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> EDIT...maybe call your own score and get called out i dunno....dont want to get removed to GN (again)



Why Not Have

Panel of judges comprising 

One Moderator + Two "Impartial Members

All in a NEW Separate Thread ( for Those Prepared to be Ridiculed praised and judged )

Entrant Rates his Mod  then it gets counter judged by panel
finaly
TPU poll for members to rate mod of month at top of thread

Moderator opinion wanted


----------



## MasterFilms (May 8, 2015)

Just asking does it have to be strictly computer related or can mobile phones? meanwhile i got a lot of content to catch up with
EDIT: does anyone have that pic with the cpu cooler made with random strands on it


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (May 8, 2015)

I wanna see it regardless

Not sure what you are referring to, but a while back I attached my H75 to an LGA775 board using strings... I think it's on this thread somewhere...


----------



## Random Murderer (May 8, 2015)

1marcelfilms said:


> Just asking does it have to be strictly computer related or can mobile phones? meanwhile i got a lot of content to catch up wit h


I think earlier in the thread we decided that if it's tech and has been ghetto-modded, it's welcome here. I do recall someone posting a picture of a calculator with a TRUE strapped to it


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 8, 2015)

I hope the phone has become 

a...huge
b..really awkward to use
c ..brilliant

Dont mind which.


----------



## MasterFilms (May 8, 2015)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> I wanna see it regardless


here is a drawing i just made from memory


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 8, 2015)

Shit. I was hoping that was the phone.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 8, 2015)

@XFXSupport
Just wondering   
Do you Get Ghetto mods returned for RMA
I know Some people Are Brain Dead but do they try it on and if So can we have pics please


----------



## XFXSupport (May 8, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> This  (nicely adorned with yellow cable ties)
> 
> View attachment 64613
> 
> ...




Is there something wrong with the shroud? i could probably ship you out a new one that doesn't need a zip tie to stay together.

I was re-reading our conversation and i spelled used "your" wrong, i'm pretty embarassed about that.

Mark


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 8, 2015)

@XFXSupport  ..top man,

I dont want a shroud thankyou, it is a very generous offer, but thankyou all the same.


Just to prove i have no bias towards any manufacturer. i did do this to accomodate a rivals' card, no representative from either ASUS or Shuttle was available to comment.







Thats a Shuttle with some of the reflective tape i used on the 5770,  I needed my 4inch grinder to cut the hole.
It is amazing how safe it is with the tape on it especially at night if you shine car headlights at it .


----------



## newtekie1 (May 8, 2015)

I needed a GPU to go into a pre-built computer that only has PCI-E x1 slots.  Have dremel, will modify.






PS: The rare red nVidia card!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 8, 2015)

I am starting to think i am not worthy.

Honour yourself with a score, i for one admire your steady hand.

Are Nvidia aware of your skills, they have an opening in R + D.


Here is a copy of the scoring system  "as is"

1 technical level
2 amount of cable ties/ sticky tape/ stuff lying around used
3 finesse, the more attempts made the better
4 time taken
5 finished result/effectiveness

@newtekie1  i score you

8
1
5
3
10

TOTAL    27
No bonus points sadly from me.


----------



## MasterFilms (May 8, 2015)

Hello i am back to my favorite thread. i found the files by accident

also this reminds me of >


newtekie1 said:


> I needed a GPU to go into a pre-built computer that only has PCI-E x1 slots.  Have dremel, will modify.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 8, 2015)

1marcelfilms said:


> Hello i am back to my favorite thread. i found the files by accident
> 
> also this reminds me of >


Wow, I've actually seen this one before. I don't recall where, but I remember seeing the copper pipe with the bits of wire soldered to it and thinking they looked like Dr. Robotnik's moustache. 
Dr. Robotnik, AKA Eggman:


----------



## dorsetknob (May 8, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> I needed a GPU to go into a pre-built computer that only has PCI-E x1 slots. Have dremel, will modify.



1 technical level
Score =  7
2 amount of cable ties/ sticky tape/ stuff lying around used
Score = 4 (presume you had card lying around used)
3 finesse, the more attempts made the better score = 2 ( while this seems low its one cut or you bork it)
4 time taken score = 5  ( no time given so average)
5 finished result/effectiveness score = 8

Bonus for Skill implementing Mod = 7

Total score from @dorsetknob = 33


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 8, 2015)

On reflection i second the 7 point bonus score as given by @dorsetknob, there is a large spoonful of courage at work there.

My amended score is therefore

@newtekie1    34


----------



## dorsetknob (May 8, 2015)

Beware ghetto Modder at work


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 8, 2015)

Finally, a proper scientific, peer reviewed, evidence backed experiment, not influenced by politics or religion.  No multinationals  ( @XFXSupport apart ) manipulating  juries here.



Ghetto Toolkit


----------



## xvi (May 8, 2015)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> I attached my H75 to an LGA775 board using strings... I think it's on this thread somewhere...


Was that an intentional pun?


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 9, 2015)

So, I did this awhile back to one of the computers in the house.  I've been meaning to photograph it and just got around to it tonight.  The case seemed like a good idea at the time...a Cougar Evolution.  In truth, not a bad case, but airflow is NOT its strong suit.  One of the areas of concern was the from bottom intake.  If you look, you can see how all that metal in front of the fan was very restrictive on airflow, especially with a filter in place. So, a pair of wire cutters and 30 minutes solved THAT part of the equation!  






And a close up of my handiwork:


----------



## Jetster (May 9, 2015)

That's pretty Fn ghetto


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 9, 2015)

@rtwjunkie

Consider this a peer review in the finest scientific tradition.

Here is a copy of the scoring system "as is"

1 technical level
2 amount of cable ties/ sticky tape/ stuff lying around used
3 finesse, the more attempts made the better
4 time taken
5 finished result/effectiveness



*8 *    . looks pretty difficult. 
*2 *   . minimum toolage but effective
*8*    . a tedious job which probably required periodical "wrist rests".....couldnt see any blood but i have my suspicions
*7 *  . 30 mins to complete the task and i bet the wire cutters had to be fetched from the shed or somewhere
*10 * .  i think the result probably exceeded expectations

*8*    BONUS Points   as the result is so Ghetto inspirational


A massive  * 43 *points from me


----------



## JunkBear (May 9, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> I needed a GPU to go into a pre-built computer that only has PCI-E x1 slots.  Have dremel, will modify.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you really just dremel the longer connector and it still work?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 9, 2015)

@JunkBear  ....i was curoius too, i found this 

http://pinouts.ru/Slots/pci_express_pinout.shtml


----------



## newtekie1 (May 9, 2015)

JunkBear said:


> Can you really just dremel the longer connector and it still work?


Yep, that is one of the benefits of PCI-E.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 9, 2015)

@rtwjunkie Post  #1891 Review

1 technical level
Score =  3 ( you made a hole and fitted a fan)
2 amount of cable ties/ sticky tape/ stuff lying around used
Score =3 ( no visible cable ties or tape.   its bolted in)
3 finesse, the more attempts made the better
Score = 7 got to take time and care for a neat (ish) finish
4 time taken
Score = 6 (estimate about an hour)
5 finished result/effectiveness
Score = 8   Its a Fan in a hole   it spins its sucks it Blows

Bonus for Skill implementing Mod = 4   ( Some Nasty sharp edges shown)

score = 31 Subject to Revision if you revise the mod ( tidy those Sharp edges )
@dorsetknob


----------



## Misaki (May 11, 2015)

No spare DVI cable? No problem!


----------



## dorsetknob (May 11, 2015)

*@Misaki  post   #1898*

Nothing Ghetto about using off the shelf DVI to HDMI cable Adapter (edited inspired by @ChevyOwner )

1 technical level
Score = 0
2 amount of cable ties/ sticky tape/ stuff lying around used
Score =0
3 finesse, the more attempts made the better
Score = 0
4 time taken
Score = 1
5 finished result/effectiveness
Score = 0 N/A

Bonus for Skill implementing Mod = 0

score = 1


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 11, 2015)

@Misaki , whether by choice or mistake it appears you have been Judged.............. and rather too harshly in my opinion.

2    could have taken the easier route with another cable   (initiative)
0    just one piece of tape even if just to serve as Ghetto bling would have tripled this score
1    speaks for itself
2   not as simple as it might appear, the thumb screws have to be done up, the male /female parts must be connected
10  a resounding success i imagine


1  Bonus point for the sexy out of focus picture

*16* points from me


----------



## ChevyOwner (May 11, 2015)

JunkBear said:


> Can you really just dremel the longer connector and it still work?



It should work. However IMO it would work better to carefully cut the back off of the x1 slot, and leave the card intact.

PS


dorsetknob said:


> ... using off the shelf DVI to HDMI cable Adaptor



Fixed it for you.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 11, 2015)

ChevyOwner said:


> Fixed it for you.



yeh accept that i got that wrong  


still as i said (now corrected thanks to you)

Nothing Ghetto about using *off the shelf *DVI to HDMI cable Adaptor


----------



## ChevyOwner (May 11, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> yeh accept that i got that wrong
> 
> 
> still as i said (now corrected thanks to you)
> ...



I  never said there was, and I meant it as a joke. Please don't turn my joke into a lame argument.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 11, 2015)

@ChevyOwner
Joke is appreciated

why don't you now conduct your review of this ghetto mod  we would be interested in your input

It was hard to identify that off the shelf adapter one does not normaly see DVI to HDMI   one expects to see DVI to VGA   please accept my Apology


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 11, 2015)

Twins,  in da house...................my house.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 11, 2015)

It is becoming summer in my part of the world, and my office is getting hot. The air outside is cooler, but how do you get it in the office?  Setup an old power supply that I keep around just to test things because "the fan is sometimes noisy", use a bent paper clip to jump it so it says on, and put those fans in the window!

Also, there is another bonus ghetto mod that is rather well known that I didn't mention.  Can anyone spot it?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 11, 2015)

All into one molex because it carries enough current?

Can you sense  the pitch of my voice getting higher like Stewie Griffin. ?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 11, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> All into one molex because it carries enough current?



Nope, but you are very close.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 11, 2015)

done this one myself last year
"" i approve ""
you might use some _Meccano_ to tie the fans together
Vibration can cause them to walk and fall off ledges ect
Fan guards could be also fitted those fans are like spinning razor blades
(personal injury and blood losing pain can be inflicted if one forgets and just picks them up  happened to me so i fitted guards )

flick switch  instead of paper clip  or does PSU have its own on off switch



Also, there is another bonus ghetto mod that is rather well known that I didn't mention. Can anyone spot it?

paper clip 
see above for improvement idea


----------



## newtekie1 (May 11, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> done this one myself last year
> "" i approve ""
> you might use some _Meccano_ to tie the fans together
> Vibration can cause them to walk and fall off ledges ect


Luckily the paint on the ledge is kind of...rubbery...for lack of a better word, so they stay in place.



dorsetknob said:


> Fan guards could be also fitted those fans are like spinning razor blades


I cracked my thumb nail on the fan all the way to the left before...hurt like a son of a...



dorsetknob said:


> flick switch instead of paper clip or does PSU have its own on off switch


PSU has a switch on it, or I could just unplug from the wall which is right under the window.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 11, 2015)

1 technical level
2 amount of cable ties/ sticky tape/ stuff lying around used
3 finesse, the more attempts made the better
4 time taken
5 finished result/effectiveness


10  not for the inexperienced, frail of mind or heart
7  there was enough stuff left lying around after the mod to make up for it,  a "garnish " of electrical tape would have sealed the deal.
7  no way was this a first stab, abracadabra job
5   no accurate data
10  excellent i expect, even better if the window is open


10   kudos points awarded on behalf of your coworkers who no doubt get in early just to get the window seat.

*49 *massive points from me
you just added that you hurt yourself during the mod, im upping my score to  *  54*


@newtekie1
*Edit.  after lengthy discusions with the union representing your colleagues,  on safety grounds the 10 kudos points are currently under suspension due to ongoing safety concerns*


----------



## dorsetknob (May 11, 2015)

*@newtekie1 *
Post #1906

1 technical level
 Score = 9
2 amount of cable ties/ sticky tape/ stuff lying around used
Score =5
3 finesse, the more attempts made the better
Score = 8
4 time taken
Score = 8
5 finished result/effectiveness
Score = 9

Bonus for Skill implementing Mod = 9

score = 48


----------



## xvi (May 11, 2015)

JunkBear said:


> Can you really just dremel the longer connector and it still work?


It would be better to dremel the back of the PCI-e slot out on the motherboard side, assuming there's clearance on the board. This would allow the 16x slot card to fit the board, but not completely kill your chances of running 16x in the future.
(Image shamelessly pulled from blog.zorinaq.com )





I get kind of uncomfortable about modifying hardware I care about, so I just used one of these to fit a HD 3650 in my dad's Dell.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 11, 2015)

xvi said:


> It would be better to dremel the back of the PCI-e slot out on the motherboard side, assuming there's clearance on the board. This would allow the 16x slot card to fit the board, but not completely kill your chances of running 16x in the future.



I'm not too worried about it, the card is an older 7600GS, so I didn't really care if I killed it and it doesn't really need the x16 bandwidth.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 12, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Nope, but you are very close.



PWM fans have too many cables...you only need  a pos and a neg for each fan. 

Hence the dangly bits . Noted in the mintes of the meeting as... " trip hazard 4/b


----------



## newtekie1 (May 12, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> PWM fans have too many cables...you only need  a pos and a neg for each fan.
> 
> Hence the dangly bits . Noted in the mintes of the meeting as... " trip hazard 4/b



Nope, all the fans are standard fans, no PWM.  But you are looking in the right area.

I'll give a hint: The fan all the way to the left is a 5500RPM beast that sounds like this.


----------



## OneMoar (May 12, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Nope, all the fans are standard fans, no PWM.  But you are looking in the right area.
> 
> I'll give a hint: The fan all the way to the left is a 5500RPM beast that sounds like this.


this is flight 443 to tower requesting take off clearance ... over


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 12, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Nope, all the fans are standard fans, no PWM.  But you are looking in the right area.
> 
> I'll give a hint: The fan all the way to the left is a 5500RPM beast that sounds like this.



clutching at straws now.......have you reversed the polarity to quieten it down?
Theres definitely something odd about that molex connector.


----------



## JunkBear (May 12, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Nope, all the fans are standard fans, no PWM.  But you are looking in the right area.
> 
> I'll give a hint: The fan all the way to the left is a 5500RPM beast that sounds like this.



Do like me. I put screwdriver to pry the molex connector of the 12v and transfer it to the 5v. It cuts the rpm and the sound but since 5v always seems to have way too much Amps for what a system needs use it for fans.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 12, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Nope, all the fans are standard fans, no PWM.  But you are looking in the right area.
> 
> I'll give a hint: The fan all the way to the left is a 5500RPM beast that sounds like this.


It was the first thing I noticed when I went back to look for the "Easter egg" you left us, you have the +12V lead running to +12V and the ground lead run to +5V so the fan is running at 7V.
I'm surprised nobody else noticed.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 12, 2015)

JunkBear said:


> Do like me. I put screwdriver to pry the molex connector of the 12v and transfer it to the 5v. It cuts the rpm and the sound but since 5v always seems to have way too much Amps for what a system needs use it for fans.





Random Murderer said:


> It was the first thing I noticed when I went back to look for the "Easter egg" you left us, you have the +12V lead running to +12V and the ground lead run to +5V so the fan is running at 7V.
> I'm surprised nobody else noticed.



BINGO!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 12, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> It was the first thing I noticed when I went back to look for the "Easter egg" you left us, you have the +12V lead running to +12V and the ground lead run to +5V so the fan is running at 7V.
> I'm surprised nobody else noticed.




yes, it was the first thing i noticed too........................................runs away, egg all over his face.


----------



## JunkBear (May 13, 2015)

So you did plug fan on 5v only now?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 13, 2015)

No, the ground is plugged into the 5v, so the fan runs at 7v.


----------



## OneMoar (May 13, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> No, the ground is plugged into the 5v, so the fan runs at 7v.


ever heard of a fan controller ?


----------



## JunkBear (May 13, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> ever heard of a fan controller ?



You do with what you have that's why it's ghetto mod.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 13, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> ever heard of a fan controller ?


I have quite a few controllers lying around, yet I always seems to come back to just wiring my noisy fans in at 7V... it's a lot simpler from a cable management and fan speed management standpoint. Hell, you can even still use PWM control at 7V, it's just a lot touchier since a lot of PC fans don't start up until almost 6V.
Besides, where's the ghetto-ness in doing something the way you're supposed to?


----------



## OneMoar (May 13, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> I have quite a few controllers lying around, yet I always seems to come back to just wiring my noisy fans in at 7V... it's a lot simpler from a cable management and fan speed management standpoint. Hell, you can even still use PWM control at 7V, it's just a lot touchier since a lot of PC fans don't start up until almost 6V.
> Besides, where's the ghetto-ness in doing something the way you're supposed to?


thats all find and good untill you blow a power supply up


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 13, 2015)

Ghettoness is on the way to Happiness,


----------



## Random Murderer (May 13, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> thats all find and good untill you blow a power supply up


Ha, ok.
Been doing it for years with no issues, dozens of PSUs, various combinations of fans and other loads inside and outside of PCs. Obviously you don't understand electricity enough to understand what's going on and how modern PSUs see crossload all the time in normal circumstances, no different from running a fan like this. So I'm not going to bother trying to explain potentials and crossload, etc., just know that I do know what I'm doing.

Honestly @OneMoar, you've turned into kind of an asshole lately. Are you feeling OK?



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Ghettoness is on the way to Happiness,


This man speaks the truth!


----------



## OneMoar (May 13, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> Ha, ok.
> Been doing it for years with no issues, dozens of PSUs, various combinations of fans and other loads inside and outside of PCs. Obviously you don't understand electricity enough to understand what's going on and how modern PSUs see crossload all the time in normal circumstances, no different from running a fan like this. So I'm not going to bother trying to explain potentials and crossload, etc., just know that I do know what I'm doing.
> 
> Honestly @OneMoar, you've turned into kind of an asshole lately. Are you feeling OK?
> ...


Orly
when you configure it like this you are using the 5V as a sink which could be really bad on cheaper psu's its also a terrible idea for  any current draw over ~5 Amps is asking for it
Its hard on the REG's and inefficient as all hell,and introduces ripple noise
and modern psu's crossload all the time ? LOLNOPE


----------



## OneMoar (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Random Murderer (May 13, 2015)

I'm going to drop this before a mod has to step in.

Somebody post some pictures.



EDIT: Here's one of my favorites. X58 Rampage II Gene, i7 920, TriFire Asus 4870 and 4870x2, 6GB RAM, Corsair HX1000W. Not mine, btw.







EDIT 2:


OneMoar said:


>



I lol'd.


----------



## peche (May 13, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


>


ghetto mod of the mount?

Regards,


----------



## newtekie1 (May 14, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> ever heard of a fan controller ?


Those cost money.


----------



## OneMoar (May 14, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Those cost money.


I got mine free with my fans lol


----------



## micropage7 (May 14, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> I'm going to drop this before a mod has to step in.
> 
> Somebody post some pictures.
> 
> ...


this is what i call sleeper


----------



## JunkBear (May 14, 2015)

JunkBear said:


> Calm down!!! (walk away ghetto style)



Instead of cutting my post in half and messing up my jokes just delete it next time. Thank you.


----------



## HammerON (May 14, 2015)

JunkBear said:


> Instead of cutting my post in half and messing up my jokes just delete it next time. Thank you.


 I can do that.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 14, 2015)

I had big plans for one of these, Apple G4 case, got it for about £20.00 including p+p, thought i would make me a Hackintosh and fit it inside. Made the Hackintosh without too much hassle, the mods to the case took a decided turn for the worse when i got the lump hammer out, it was never going to end well after that.






la

Look what i've got left





it is more Get out than Ghetto.

Shame really, it is such a lovely looking case. I started out with the best of intentions but after a couple of cuts (to me, not the case) i realized i was in too far. I didnt wreck the case, it wrecked me !!


Based on the scoring system and as i am glutton for public humiliation here goes

1 technical level
2 amount of cable ties/ sticky tape/ stuff lying around used
3 finesse, the more attempts made the better
4 time taken
5 finished result/effectiveness


*10 * not a job for the inexperienced, lots of metal cutting and fabrication, i/o slots are a nightmare
*10 * used everything you can imagine including lump hammer, ratchet strap, the Wife and 4 inch grinder
*6*  i had to put it down a few times to have a think
*10*  ages, really a very long time, and it felt felt like even longer too because i had to find sticking plasters and antiseptic.
*0*  totally shit

a fairly respectable  *36 *points awarded to me by me 


aaah, i forgot....the Hackintosh element which in itself was a mod was a complete success,  6 bonus points for that i reckon.

Giving me * 42 *points for my "Side Off An Apple Hack Hacksaw Job"


----------



## dorsetknob (May 14, 2015)

Caps
According to the cult of Jubbies I'm Not worthy to judge this for i have sinned and blasphemed the wondrous fruit from the garden of Eden


----------



## MasterFilms (May 15, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> I'm going to drop this before a mod has to step in.
> 
> Somebody post some pictures.
> 
> ...


i love these things, getting a late 90's case and put modern stuff in it  no one is going to steal it   Dx


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 15, 2015)

I like the look of this,






I might well be having a stab,   ....i am quite partial to the smell of burning plastic...........pass the grinder. 


acrylic is cheap, it is easy to cut and bond
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002U5I7NA/?tag=tec053-21

not everyones cup of tea ------not my build but watch this space, there will be Ghetto elements !!!!


----------



## dorsetknob (May 15, 2015)

Fit lots of led fans   a couple of cold cathode strips and or led strips and your have your Ghetto Christmas tree box


----------



## peche (May 15, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I like the look of this,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice looking case but that’s it, no more than nice looking,

Maintenance on that case is a pain on the *ss, cleaning dust and filthiness there is a infinite labor … because is transparent you will see it dirty pretty son, also acrylic is good keeping heat around it, it does preserve heat pretty much, also the worst fact, Acrylic cracks pretty easy…

no more than a big acrylic window for me,

Regards,


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 15, 2015)

Despite your protestations dear @peche and your sound advice i am daft and determined enough to give it a go.


----------



## peche (May 15, 2015)

hello!

no protestations at all my dear friend, was just a couple of advices about it, I'll look for some photos I'm pretty sure that my old acrylic case still somewhere around my room…

I owned one by the way my first custom  / exotic case!


----------



## newtekie1 (May 15, 2015)

I had a clear PC once.  Though the person that made my case did it a little different than most of the others.  It isn't a bunch of flat sheets of acrylic with fasteners at all the corners.  There are no fasteners at all holding the acrylic pieces together(except the 4 bolts holding the side panel on).  It is all glued together with acrylic glue.  The main part of the body is actually one large piece that is heated and bent around to form the main "C" portion of the case and the front and back panels are glued to that.  So the Top, the back side, the bottom, and the small parts at the top and bottom of the side with the side panel are formed from all one big piece of acrylic bent into shape.

To give you an idea of the age, yes that is a floppy drive, that is a 9800 Pro, and it is a Socket 478 3.0GHz Northwood processor...

Yes dust was an absolute pain, this was the one and only build I did in this case. The case now sits empty in my basement with all my other discarded cases...


----------



## OneMoar (May 16, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> I had a clear PC once.  Though the person that made my case did it a little different than most of the others.  It isn't a bunch of flat sheets of acrylic with fasteners at all the corners.  There are no fasteners at all holding the acrylic pieces together(except the 4 bolts holding the side panel on).  It is all glued together with acrylic glue.  The main part of the body is actually one large piece that is heated and bent around to form the main "C" portion of the case and the front and back panels are glued to that.  So the Top, the back side, the bottom, and the small parts at the top and bottom of the side with the side panel are formed from all one big piece of acrylic bent into shape.
> 
> To give you an idea of the age, yes that is a floppy drive, that is a 9800 Pro, and it is a Socket 478 3.0GHz Northwood processor...
> 
> Yes dust was an absolute pain, this was the one and only build I did in this case. The case now sits empty in my basement with all my other discarded cases...


time to seal it up with some JB-weld and build a oil cooled fish-tank pc


----------



## micropage7 (May 16, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> I had a clear PC once.  Though the person that made my case did it a little different than most of the others.  It isn't a bunch of flat sheets of acrylic with fasteners at all the corners.  There are no fasteners at all holding the acrylic pieces together(except the 4 bolts holding the side panel on).  It is all glued together with acrylic glue.  The main part of the body is actually one large piece that is heated and bent around to form the main "C" portion of the case and the front and back panels are glued to that.  So the Top, the back side, the bottom, and the small parts at the top and bottom of the side with the side panel are formed from all one big piece of acrylic bent into shape.
> 
> To give you an idea of the age, yes that is a floppy drive, that is a 9800 Pro, and it is a Socket 478 3.0GHz Northwood processor...
> 
> Yes dust was an absolute pain, this was the one and only build I did in this case. The case now sits empty in my basement with all my other discarded cases...



back when i guess its about 2002 or 2003 when i saw acrylic case is pretty cool


----------



## peche (May 19, 2015)

a fine contribution made by another lad in IT  department at the office!




Nvidia GT430... fan was screw... no parts or cooler found... so ...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 19, 2015)

_a fine contribution made by another lad in TI department at the office_

@peche do they do computer related stuff in the T I dept.?

Just wondering.


----------



## xvi (May 19, 2015)

Not particularly ghetto, but related. I overclocked the GeForce 8400 GS that came in one of my work computers to improve it's Google Earth capability. The card is very obviously memory starved since I was able to nearly double my FPS in benchmarks by increasing the memory clock alone. Moving up GPU clock speed made pretty much no difference.

I thought that fit pretty nicely in to the general IT job of "I don't care, just make it work".


----------



## peche (May 19, 2015)

m


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> _a fine contribution made by another lad in TI department at the office_
> 
> @peche do they do computer related stuff in the T I dept.?
> 
> Just wondering.


My bad ... information technologies department ... systems and support!!


----------



## kn00tcn (May 31, 2015)

peche said:


> Nvidia GT430... fan was screw... no parts or cooler found... so ...


is there a temp monitor? i ran a geforce2 with a dead fan... not to mention a q9550 3.6ghz OC with a hyper 212 with a dead fan... actually also ran a 9800pro with a dead fan but it would freeze in game after a few min


----------



## xvi (May 31, 2015)

I'm running a HD 6450 (I think?) with a dead fan. Well, actually, the fan is fine, just the circuitry that powers the fan exploded a tiny bit. Pulled the shroud off and put a 120mm fan in the general vicinity of it and it runs okay under load. Really should consider wiring up the fan to straight 12v (or maybe 5v).


----------



## peche (Jun 1, 2015)

kn00tcn said:


> is there a temp monitor? i ran a geforce2 with a dead fan... not to mention a q9550 3.6ghz OC with a hyper 212 with a dead fan... actually also ran a 9800pro with a dead fan but it would freeze in game after a few min


i was running prety cool.... i cant remeber temps but yes... ghetto mod wrked pretty fine


----------



## Frick (Jun 6, 2015)

The feeling when you buy a (quite) cheap used monitor, realizes it flickers a bit (not too much though), checks out the caps and realizes someone already checked them. 


 

It also smells a bit. A mix of cigarettes and cooking. Looks like Rubycons and CapXons, god knows from where. Now i just have to find out if they're the right values. The monitors still worth it, it's massively better than the old SM 206bw and the flicker's not that bad.

And I love my new phone btw.

Edit: @peche I did exactly the same thing to my gt530, it worked very well. It even ran WoW Warlords of Draenor!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 9, 2015)

Frick said:


> View attachment 65437


Oh dear lord, what did they do?!


----------



## AsRock (Jun 12, 2015)

Had enough of the plastic so used some velcro ( ruff side ) to get extra grip and even helps your hands not to sweat too ^^.

So Joystick bondage  so kids look away.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 23, 2015)

Spare PSU? Box? Fans? You have a machine in the making!

May I introduce the _Fan Box_!

It has a beautiful Antec 430w Basiq PSU, two 120mm fans and one 200mm fan! 

With a fan controller for the 200mm!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 23, 2015)

That Sir is a remarkable thing.

You should go on The Dragons Den.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 23, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> That Sir is a remarkable thing.
> 
> You should go on The Dragons Den.


It sure does move air, I can say that.


----------



## xvi (Jun 23, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Spare PSU? Box? Fans? You have a machine in the making!
> 
> May I introduce the _Fan Box_!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 23, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Had enough of the plastic so used some velcro ( ruff side ) to get extra grip and even helps your hands not to sweat too ^^.
> 
> So Joystick bondage  so kids look away.



Look up Sugru might be a nicer solution for you


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 23, 2015)

@Toothless ........prepare to be judged








1 technical level
2 amount of cable ties/ sticky tape/ stuff lying around used
3 finesse, the more attempts made the better
4 time taken
5 finished result/effectiveness


*10* to make a useful, fully functional item at a time of need reminded me of Apollo 13
*10* you have certainly raised the bar to another level. It looks as if the only bought item was all the alcohol.
*10* i think you may have taken several "stabs" at this as i can see the puncture marks
*10* i reckon this took ages and would probably taken even longer if you had gone and bought a pair of scissors or a craft knife.  ( for future ref. torn cardboard lacks in "eye" appeal and will affect marketing)
*10* the result, i hope, will last for eternity as testament to the quality of your work, it certainly looks as if it is built to last.

it is within my discretion to award bonus points and you Sir may have 10   (9 of which are for the look of joy on your housemates' face)

the grand total for this immaculate moddery

A massive   * 60* pts and a nomination for the golden modders award


Spoiler


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jun 27, 2015)

Well I have posted your pc at the moment it looks more scratch then ghetto but there is one ghetto mod hidden in it.



I got a 7mm ssd and a 13mm HDD.  Hybrid drives would cost me money. So I just have HDD + SSD = Hybrid  Drive. Get some blu-tack and stick it together. This is the final masterpiece, looks pretty clean. Simple and elegant solution


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 27, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^
I fuckin loves it


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jun 27, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> I fuckin loves it



I was inspired by this. I wanted it but it is lacking in performance and the price is off what I could afford.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 27, 2015)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> I was inspired by this. I wanted it but it is lacking in performance and the price is off what I could afford.


looked at the link in your post

W T F.................

WD Black2 Dual Drive ships as a full kit with a web key, quick install guide, USB to SATA transfer cable, warranty card. Software download and internet connection are required for installation.
Jesus Wuckin Christ  since when has the instalation of a hard drive required a internet connection   ARE THEY TAKING THE PISS


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 27, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> looked at the link in your post
> 
> W T F.................
> 
> ...


That probably means for the software not the actual drive.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jun 27, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> looked at the link in your post
> 
> W T F.................
> 
> ...



I don't think it required an internet connection. Here is a review of it.  It is read as 2 separate drives.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 27, 2015)

Thats what the amazon page said
perhaps there is not enough space on the drive for the software  to be stored 
Maybe ITS  just BAD web page information
Perhaps they should have put Internet connection required for software download and on line registration


----------



## xvi (Jun 30, 2015)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> I was inspired by this. I wanted it but it is lacking in performance and the price is off what I could afford.


I have one, got it on sale for considerably less than MSRP. The SSD is really slow (relative to other SSDs these days), mechanical drive is alright. It's nice having it all in a 2.5" drive, still boots quickly, but the SSD is much, much behind where I think it should have been.

If I could get your solution to fit in my laptop, it'd be superior in every way.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jun 30, 2015)

xvi said:


> I have one, got it on sale for considerably less than MSRP. The SSD is really slow (relative to other SSDs these days), mechanical drive is alright. It's nice having it all in a 2.5" drive, still boots quickly, but the SSD is much, much behind where I think it should have been.
> 
> If I could get your solution to fit in my laptop, it'd be superior in every way.
> 
> View attachment 66137



Look like an SSD from year 2011 for that speed. I think it is better these days to just go pure ssd instead and buy a 512GB one. Their the most balance priced. SSD have massively fallen in price as compared to previous years.

I do help a friend do the SSD and HDD in a caddy combo 3 years back for his laptop as that is the best priced with enough capacity.


----------



## xvi (Jun 30, 2015)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Look like an SSD from year 2011 for that speed.


Exactly. 


MIRTAZAPINE said:


> I think it is better these days to just go pure ssd instead and buy a 512GB one.


I've been starting to agree with that recently. I think I saw a 1TB SSD on sale (I think a Sammy 840 or 850) for under $300. It's a bit over what I'd drop on storage, but it struck me as surprisingly affordable for such a large SSD. Enough storage for whatever all you'd want and ridiculous speeds for all of it? Yes please.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jun 30, 2015)

xvi said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I've been starting to agree with that recently. I think I saw a 1TB SSD on sale (I think a Sammy 840 or 850) for under $300. It's a bit over what I'd drop on storage, but it struck me as surprisingly affordable for such a large SSD. Enough storage for whatever all you'd want and ridiculous speeds for all of it? Yes please.



Even though that speed is not as high as current ssd it is still way faster than hdd. The first ssd I experienced is around that speed and I was blown away by the performance.

1TB for sale at $300? That is a great price. Yeah me too that is abit high to drop in storage but then looking at the price and comparing it the previous years that is ridiculously cheap. I recall when SSD first start coming out in the market around 2009, 2010, 64GB was the highest end SSD. It cost about $1500 to $2000. It is an intel ssd if I recall right. Then SSD price started going down then alot but it still cost a couple of hundred for a 32GB or 64GB capacity.


----------



## qu4k3r (Jun 30, 2015)

These are 2-3 yrs old pics but I think they deserve to be here


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 30, 2015)

Mining related?


----------



## qu4k3r (Jun 30, 2015)

Chevalr1c said:


> Mining related?


Yes


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 30, 2015)

Chevalr1c said:


> Mining related?



Certainly.  It's known as a "crateminer"  There are guides on how to make them online.


----------



## Misaki (Jun 30, 2015)

This is going to be my main PC for a 2 weeks. It doesn't work that bad


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 8, 2015)

Misaki said:


> This is going to be my main PC for a 2 weeks. It doesn't work that bad


SOOOO much nostalgia!
Orleans core, MM NT, and IRC...


----------



## Misaki (Jul 11, 2015)

I will just repost it here, because why not 

Overheating WiFi card:





Solution:


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 11, 2015)

What happens when you order and SSD for a laptop, and lose the drive bracket while you're waiting for the SSD to arrive?  You use scotch tape to hold the SSD in place! I didn't have any duct tape at hand, or I'd use that.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 11, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> What happens when you order and SSD for a laptop, and lose the drive bracked while you're waiting for the SSD to arrive?  You use scotch tape to hold the SSD in place! I didn't have any duct tape at hand, or I'd use that.


I abuse electrical tape doing this.


----------



## silkstone (Jul 11, 2015)

Toothless said:


> I abuse electrical tape doing this.



Hmm... I just leave mine hanging there.

I've never been a fan of briefs.


----------



## taz420nj (Jul 21, 2015)

Hey people, new here..  I figured this would be a good place for a first post since I am ALL about making do with what I got.. 

First up, my homemade 4 poster rack..  I got a heavy duty 44U two post rack for free but it wouldn't work for my servers..  Didn't want to spend hundreds of dollars on a 4 post rack, so I cut the two poster in half and made my own..  










Next is my 'plywood server'..  I badly needed to upgrade my file server (was an AMD FX-55 that I had thrown together years ago), and I came across this SuperMicro board and a pair of Xeon 5430's for $30..  Unbeknownst to me until it came in the mail, it is an "Extended" ATX board, which doesn't fit into any case that I have laying around..  Cases that will fit it start around $100, and I didn't want to spend that.  So I found a piece of plywood, drilled holes and glued in standoffs, and paid about $8 for various brackets to mount things with.










Then on Wednesday I'll share the ghettomod I had to do for one of my customers..  He's got one of those HP slim towers.. His power supply got whacked by a power surge, and he needed it up and running immediately.   I don't keep any of those TFX supplies in stock and had to order it, so I took a spare ATX supply and ziptied it to the side of the tower like a sidecar to get him going until the replacement came in.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 21, 2015)

@taz420nj 

Welcome to the ghetto, i think you will fit in well.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 21, 2015)

taz420nj said:


> Hey people, new here..  I figured this would be a good place for a first post since I am ALL about making do with what I got..
> 
> First up, my homemade 4 poster rack..  I got a heavy duty 44U two post rack for free but it wouldn't work for my servers..  Didn't want to spend hundreds of dollars on a 4 post rack, so I cut the two poster in half and made my own..
> 
> ...


btw that open board looks pretty clean, your place is dust free or you clean it up regularly?


----------



## taz420nj (Jul 21, 2015)

micropage7 said:


> btw that open board looks pretty clean, your place is dust free or you clean it up regularly?



Haha I wish!  I think the jet turbines inside the Dells grab most of the dust before it can settle on the open frame..


----------



## wagana (Jul 24, 2015)

My arctic freezer 7 pro rev 2 evolved! 
(I'll upload a picture of the GPU when I figure a new mounting system...)


----------



## AsRock (Jul 24, 2015)

DEcobra11 said:


> My arctic freezer 7 pro rev 2 evolved!
> (I'll upload a picture of the GPU when I figure a new mounting system...)



Would like a mini one of those to stick to one of our RC cars lol.


----------



## peche (Jul 24, 2015)

DEcobra11 said:


> I'll upload a picture of the GPU when I figure a new mounting system...)


you must


----------



## wagana (Jul 24, 2015)

peche said:


> you must


Camera ran out of batteries so... mobile.
IDK if this GPU still works... it was oced to 1500 MHz with a considerable Overvolt and a mere 69 % ASIC quality...




(sorry if you don't like photobucket... imgur doesn't want to upload pics )


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 24, 2015)

DEcobra11 said:


> Camera ran out of batteries so... mobile.
> IDK if this GPU still works... it was oced to 1500 MHz with a considerable Overvolt and a mere 69 % ASIC quality...
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing. Simply glorious!
Now I hope that GPU works, if it does, you might get 1600 MHz out of it before it fries!


----------



## wagana (Jul 24, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> Amazing. Simply glorious!
> Now I hope that GPU works, if it does, you might get 1600 MHz out of it before it fries!


or before it fries the PCI-e slot 
Anyway, that's going to be impossible though... it was OCed for benchmarks, it's pinmods and VRM "heatsinks" removed and it had a fan in the original form, I'm trying to make it passive


----------



## peche (Jul 24, 2015)

DEcobra11 said:


> Camera ran out of batteries so... mobile.
> IDK if this GPU still works... it was oced to 1500 MHz with a considerable Overvolt and a mere 69 % ASIC quality...
> 
> 
> ...


amazed !!!


----------



## kn00tcn (Jul 24, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> What happens when you order and SSD for a laptop, and lose the drive bracket while you're waiting for the SSD to arrive?  You use scotch tape to hold the SSD in place! I didn't have any duct tape at hand, or I'd use that.


shouldnt you put foam inside the gap on the left instead?



Misaki said:


> ...multiple posts...


c...can you post an archive of all your wallpapers? i'm assuming you have lots



qu4k3r said:


> These are 2-3 yrs old pics but I think they deserve to be here


i'm being asked why you didnt get a second crate to stack with, why would the main crate need to be on psus

& the more i think about it, the more futile it seems, how is a 6790 or 5830 that good for mining? 2 of them are even on x4 slots, was this before 2012?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 31, 2015)

long time no see!
shifted to new apartment, no furniture yet. gotta go ghetto

notice how the upper hole is on the non exhause side and the lower hole is on the exhaust side of the laptop? its to prevent hot air being sucked back in. YEAHHHH SCIENCE BITCHES


----------



## MasterFilms (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey guys im back. With some fresh OC 





crap i ment







Random Murderer said:


> I'm going to drop this before a mod has to step in.
> 
> Somebody post some pictures.
> 
> ...


OH i sure love that one, I hope it comes with an lcd panel inside an CRT case


----------



## wagana (Aug 24, 2015)

Reusing cooler master 110 elite with a mb that's powered externally


----------



## MasterFilms (Aug 30, 2015)

Not pc related but my moped was rusting all the way trough so heres the before and after


----------



## peche (Aug 31, 2015)

so not just computer mods?


----------



## JunkBear (Aug 31, 2015)

1marcelfilms said:


> Not pc related but my moped was rusting all the way trough so heres the before and after



Another way to do it is a long steelpipe that you make it cut on the length. When its done you put over the rusted pipe and solidify with couple metal collars.


----------



## MasterFilms (Aug 31, 2015)

JunkBear said:


> Another way to do it is a long steelpipe that you make it cut on the length. When its done you put over the rusted pipe and solidify with couple metal collars.


i lack the tools and materials to do this. i might get more zip ties and replace the sticks with old cutlery or something similar and make it proper strenght ghetto mod


----------



## AsRock (Sep 1, 2015)

Here's 2 mods i did to a RC car not to long ago, Added circle heatsink to motor and removed part from under neath so it would not hit the ground and all so added heats to the brains  of it.

Used to reach speeds of 68mph, with being belt driven it was limited but dam it cornered real well.


----------



## Silvertigo (Sep 1, 2015)

So I have this lovely old heavy CPU heat-sink from an Dell Precision desktop from around 2006.

Typically Dell, this one cant be used on another `play build` that I`ve been messing around with.

It`s of an 775 mobo, but the holes for mounting are totaly different for a typical 775 mobo.

So I`m moaning about this to a friend when he suggested jokingly, `use some rubber bands mate`

So when he left I immediately got to work. Can`t wait to see his face when he comes back tomorrow.










It works as well, dunno what might happen under load though...and finally found a use for that big bag of rubber-bands...


----------



## AsRock (Sep 1, 2015)

Just remember the oil of your hands will decay rubber, not possible with zip tie's ?,  as that would keep the force more permanent.

How long did it last ?.


----------



## MasterFilms (Sep 1, 2015)

Rubber bands wont last a month, I swear on me mum m8


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 1, 2015)

for what you have used those rubber bands for 
its as effictive as using this





for a hand job  
Use zip Ties they are semi permanent



Spoiler: Saying sorry  



Sorry guys your going to think and wince all day now


----------



## Silvertigo (Sep 2, 2015)

It was all for a bit of a laugh, would really like to figure out a permanent solution though.

Now my mate is calling me `the rubber band man`.

It ran it for an hour just idling, can`t think of any other absurd ideas for it now,

so the boring old stock Intel fan will have to go back on for now.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Sep 2, 2015)

Silvertigo said:


> It was all for a bit of a laugh, would really like to figure out a permanent solution though.
> 
> Now my mate is calling me `the rubber band man`.
> 
> ...


Try thermal glue instead! Stick that giant heatsink on.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 2, 2015)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Try thermal glue instead! Stick that giant heatsink on.



"" Not a Very good idea ""
Heat Sinks on Cpu's need to be Detachable

Next your be suggesting Super glueing the Ram into the motherboard Slots to stop it moving 


Spoiler: it was a joke  



NEVER DO THAT


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Sep 2, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> "" Not a Very good idea ""
> Heat Sinks on Cpu's need to be Detachable
> 
> Next your be suggesting Super glueing the Ram into the motherboard Slots to stop it moving
> ...




Opps that was not meant to serious. I would have added it was a joke as I forget that ghetto mod is sometimes so unconventional that it would taken.

I would go for machine screw if there are space on the heatsink, I did that to mount my intel heatsink with a broken pushpin. Zip ties should the best in the current situation for that dell heatsink.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 7, 2015)

that moped is not safe those zip ties aren''t doing anything
the proper way is remove the compromised metal and weld in replacement steel
anything short of that is endangering yourself and others
if that swing arm brakes at speed it will most definitely cause a crash


----------



## taz420nj (Sep 8, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> that moped is not safe those zip ties aren''t doing anything
> the proper way is remove the compromised metal and weld in replacement steel
> anything short of that is endangering yourself and others
> if that swing arm brakes at speed it will most definitely cause a crash


Yah man I have to agree.. I've been riding since I was 6 (almost 30 years) and there is no way in hell I'd go near that thing. And when (not if) you cause a crash and if you hurt/kill someone besides yourself, you could seriously be looking at criminal charges.  Stupidity is NOT an affirmative defense for vehicular manslaughter.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 8, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> that moped is not safe those zip ties aren''t doing anything
> the proper way is remove the compromised metal and weld in replacement steel
> anything short of that is endangering yourself and others
> if that swing arm brakes at speed it will most definitely cause a crash


Was thinking the same thing, but didn't know how to say it without coming across as a dick.


----------



## taz420nj (Sep 8, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> Was thinking the same thing, but didn't know how to say it without coming across as a dick.



With a death trap like that, sometimes it's just necessary..


----------



## natr0n (Sep 8, 2015)

Silvertigo said:


> So I have this lovely old heavy CPU heat-sink from an Dell Precision desktop from around 2006.
> 
> Typically Dell, this one cant be used on another `play build` that I`ve been messing around with.
> 
> ...




use long ass zip ties join a few use mounting holes to secure. you can secure it a few ways above and or below cooler. It will be semi permanent/safer too.


----------



## erixx (Sep 26, 2015)

Got myself a cheap 10 port USB 3 hub and stockwise it is not ideal, as it moves around and has cables on both sides (stupid form-over-function decision, Apple inspired for sure) that makes it even more unconfortable to place on the table. Anyway, after 1 week I said "basta" and used 3 strap-ons (pun, lol, it is fast-ons, i believe.) To kill this baby dead quiet in its place without moving around never ever again.
Now I am quite happy, now I do not need case rear, monitor rear, USB ports, I just use these centralized dock.


----------



## jaggerwild (Oct 13, 2015)

All he does is thread crap!


Random Murderer said:


> Was thinking the same thing, but didn't know how to say it without coming across as a dick.


----------



## Misaki (Oct 30, 2015)

When your mac's SuperDrive is broken, use ThinkPad DVD instead!


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Oct 31, 2015)

Well I don't have a before picture of my headphone jack damage at the end. Since I don't have a 3.5mm jack I cut the rubber out until I can see the bare connector.

The headphone jack is like that where the connection is broken at reinforcing part. 


 
Now I strip it down and solder the connections and it sure looks ghetto. Now I have a working headphone again! It look hilarious to me.


----------



## KainXS (Oct 31, 2015)

recent post reminded me of this, but I have a powercolor 7850(http://www.powercolor.com/global/products_features.asp?id=449) that from day one had fan grinding noise so I added a old seidon to it but the seidon cracked and leaked so I replaced the tubing on it with some old tubing I had(I think it ran better) and refilled it in a (very ghetto way). Then I used an old fan to cool the vrms with a resistor to slow it down(glued 2 pieces of plastic on fan and made holes to hold the fan on back bracket with some washers, and made a 4 pin to mini 4pin connect the 120mm fan on the radiator to the gpu fan header from some junked parts I had laying around. Had to cut out aluminum and put it on some of the memory since the block was too big to put heatsinks on 2 pieces.










that worked fine for over a year but replaced it with with 2 superglued 80mm fans ziptied to the old heatsink ghetto style a few months ago, the 4pin to mini 4pin was used in this pic but I usually use it with my sentry 3 since the fans are 3 pin and run at full blast on gpu header since they are not 4pin. Runs a good bit hotter(obviously) but still handles overclock fine and is still quiet. Replaced it because I suspected algae growth but after checking found no algae -_- and not planning on doing it again since to took so long to refill + its overkill.


----------



## Misaki (Nov 5, 2015)

If your Mac Mini is overheating, rip off the case and SuperDrive, then install 120mm fan 
Temps before (max): 80/50/90/50
Temps after (max): 66/40/40/25


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 5, 2015)

Misaki said:


> If your Mac Mini is overheating, rip off the case and SuperDrive, then install 120mm fan
> Temps before (max): 80/50/90/50
> Temps after (max): 66/40/40/25


Thermalright TY-147 is actually a 150mm fan (hole spacing is 140mm standard tho) 

well i had 2 of them and under 1300rpm they are quiet (well even at 1300rpm ) still have one, that i usually put on my IFX-14


----------



## Misaki (Nov 5, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> Thermalright TY-147 is actually a 150mm fan (hole spacing is 140mm standard tho)
> 
> well i had 2 of them and under 1300rpm they are quiet (well even at 1300rpm ) still have one, that i usually put on my IFX-14


Thanks. I'll post a little about a Mac OS X 10.8.5 later in desktop thread, be prepared!


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 5, 2015)

Wanted to show you my ghetto modded mini-ITX case for IPTV server, but due to plumbing issues in the house I did not take pics before it left with the owner...
Still can make a few photos of my modded toilet flushing mechanism


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 8, 2015)

Gettin' ready for the next WCG challenge with all the hardware I got. Unfortunately I broke my WiFi connector for an external 7dBi antenna, but there is nothing a real nerd cannot fix!

Extra touch: a decent radiator to compensate for overclock. I don't even remember where I got it...


----------



## jgunning (Nov 12, 2015)

Can i just say..This thread has to be one of the best things about TPU..  lol!


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 5, 2015)

Here's another five cents from @silentbogo 

Running low on build budget? Only have a 2.5" laptop drive for your SFF build and no brackets?
No problem! Use some foam and bubble wrap on that drive and not only you will get it fixed in 3.5" slot, but also provide excellent shock-resistant cocoon for all of your LAN parties and Hackathons!


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Dec 5, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> Here's another five cents from @silentbogo
> 
> Running low on build budget? Only have a 2.5" laptop drive for your SFF build and no brackets?
> No problem! Use some foam and bubble wrap on that drive and not only you will get it fixed in 3.5" slot, but also provide excellent shock-resistant cocoon for all of your LAN parties and Hackathons!
> View attachment 69767 View attachment 69768 View attachment 69769



That mod remind me of this post. I lost the other images making this mod hilarious using egg carton boxes. I laugh a lot seeing that. I guess I'll make it if there egg boxes lying around.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 5, 2015)

I don't think I have any pictures left of my previous 2.5" SSD mod: once again I had no 3.5" bracket, so I "improved" my detachable HDD rack in my current Chieftec Dragon case with super-glued laptop HDD caddy. It looked cool(almost like a factory-made SSD slot), but I've already disassembled the thing and put the enclosure back into laptop...


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 5, 2015)

Hardly any "mods" done but it IS ghetto tho 
Temps on default cooler meh, bey cooler, *this is F@H* 

HD6850 and GTX760.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 5, 2015)

Well I'm trying to figure out how to ghetto mod a pair of fans on this Supermicro board and coolers:


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 5, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Well I'm trying to figure out how to ghetto mod a pair of fans on this Supermicro board and coolers:



@*stinger608*           how about
sheet perspex glue gun heat gun and fans
make a Ducted hood attach to cooler add fan to other end

some early HP had a simmiler setup to direct cold air to cpu passive cooler


----------



## Norton (Dec 5, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Well I'm trying to figure out how to ghetto mod a pair of fans on this Supermicro board and coolers:



Put the board in a cardboard box. Set the board about 1-2" above the bottom, cut a hole and put a row of 120mm fans on one side, put a slot on the opposite side to let the heat out.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 5, 2015)

Norton said:


> Put the board in a cardboard box. Set the board about 1-2" above the bottom, cut a hole and put a row of 120mm fans on one side, put a slot on the opposite side to let the heat out.




That would be a great idea if I didn't already have the board, raid card, and 4 SAS drives already installed into a Cooler Master HAF 932. 

Trying to figure something out just temporary until I get a couple of decent coolers so I can get this puppy crunching for out team.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 5, 2015)

#469
cross thread talk


----------



## mat (Dec 13, 2015)

Trendnet TEW-811DRU Wireless Roulter AC1200 Fan Mod...
Little 40mm fan (12v 0.12A).  Quiet as a church mouse.  Soldered a couple of 24awg cat 5 wires to the power jack.  Have it pulling air as I hope this will cut down on the dust inside.  Tried to do a tiny 20mm fan in the bottom, but it made a huge racket, even when tuned down with a resistor.  Although I only tried double stick foam.  Don't have dd-wrt on it as yet, but it is very cool to the touch.  Also pulled both heat sinks and applied MX-4....

btw, there's a slight green LED glow around the fan...

update:
CPU 53.6 °C (upped to 999MHz from 800)/ WL0 (2.4G) 39.65 °C (upped to 750mw from 71mw) / WL1 (5G) 47.00 °C
DD-WRT v3.0-r28366 mini (11/27/15)
but I don't seem to have 5GHz avalible (it's in the menu, just not broadcasting)...


----------



## peche (Dec 14, 2015)

mat said:


> Trendnet TEW-811DRU Wireless Roulter AC1200 Fan Mod...
> Little 40mm fan (12v 0.12A).  Quiet as a church mouse.  Soldered a couple of 24awg cat 5 wires to the power jack.  Have it pulling air as I hope this will cut down on the dust inside.  Tried to do a tiny 20mm fan in the bottom, but it made a huge racket, even when tuned down with a resistor.  Although I only tried double stick foam.  Don't have dd-wrt on it as yet, but it is very cool to the touch.  Also pulled both heat sinks and applied MX-4....
> 
> btw, there's a slight green LED glow around the fan...
> ...


legit !


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 14, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Trying to figure something out just temporary



Hot glue or Velcro comes to mind.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 16, 2015)

"super-charged" intel stock CPU fan   (added a Scythe Grand-Flex to the top of My stock i3 4160 CPU cooler, and it dropped temps around 15C ) Normally an i3 wouldn't require such ridiculous cooling, but this PC runs in a VERY cramped space, in a TV entertainment stand, and so I decided Id add this "professionalmodification"  for those wondering...its Hot-Glue holding it on, and it's been on for around 3 months now, hasn't fallen off once(*edit* ran Prime95 @ 10minutes maxed @ 78C), and it stands as it is in the Pic,






as a  side note. anyone looking for some REALLY good quality Fans, Those Sythe Grand-Flex' are easily some of, If not the best fans I've ever had the pleasure to own. I originally bought the "Kaze" type @ Microcenter in 2010, or 2011, but when one seized up, Scythe offered to replace it if I provided proof of purchase. They then told Me that they were going to send Me a different Model because they didnt make My original ones any longer, and the ones they were refering to were the only ones they had that made up for the Extremely high CFM of my original ones (135 CFM'ish). The GF's are like $30 each, and i would never buy 'em out of pocket, but FFS they are Seriously beastly fans, IMO/IME better than those ugly noctua ones(but these ones aren't all that good looking either TBH)...they weigh just  slightly under a HALF Pound EACH!!(7 ounces iirc). just recommending them to anyone who likes to have top end fans. From my experience they are high up there with some of the best, and the quality is matching.

i looked for, and found a link for them Here.... sorry to go off topic, but they are worth mentioning. LINK


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 17, 2015)

I modded a old laptop into a screw driver holder



Spoiler



( to stop the pricks at the recycling centre from reselling it on ebay and ripping someone off)












EDIT

before i get my nuts ripped off for smashing something up, i keep everything useful even the tiny screws.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 17, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I modded a old laptop into a screw driver holder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My first laptop was a Packard Hell, it was the worst computer I ever had.
They don't sell them much anymore where I live.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 17, 2015)

i didn't know they sold them at all any longer..... I remember selling those from Office Depot when I opened the local store years ago....


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Dec 17, 2015)

Packard bell was among my first computer! I got huge nostalgia for that PC. I wonder if there are Packard PC case from year 2000s.

Packed bell works for me. Now they being bought by Acer a rather not so well regarded brand in term of reliability.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 17, 2015)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Packard bell was among my first computer! I got huge nostalgia for that PC. I wonder if there are Packard PC case from year 2000s.
> 
> Packed bell works for me. Now they being bought by Acer a rather not so well regarded brand in term of reliability.



I remember the laptop (2003) that I had back then, it had a sticker underneath with NEC.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 17, 2015)

I did surgery on a couple of others with an inappropriate tool at the same time. i only put those pics on f/b because i thought they were a bit cruel for here..


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 17, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> I remember the laptop (2003) that I had back then, it had a sticker underneath with NEC.


Anyone remember the NEC PCs of the 90's? Trying to remember the Explorer that it was running.... I seem to remember a mousehole....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 17, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> That would be a great idea if I didn't already have the board, raid card, and 4 SAS drives already installed into a Cooler Master HAF 932.
> 
> Trying to figure something out just temporary until I get a couple of decent coolers so I can get this puppy crunching for out team.



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220061 

Problem solved LOL these are whats on my dual 1366 setup.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 18, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220061
> 
> Problem solved LOL these are whats on my dual 1366 setup.




Thanks bro, but I got more problems than that with that system. 

Pretty sure the dang motherboard is junk.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 20, 2015)

I quite like these Freezer Pro 7 coolers, mainly because they are cheap and they are pretty good.

An AIO will go in here but it the meantime and in effort to achieve loveliness

I turned this





into this





now it looks like this





it isnt quite finished yet

Xeon E 5640
MSI PRO E
HD 6970
12gb Corsair Triple channel XMS3

I have more colouring in to do. @Luke Whitton left a few bits out when he did this one and i had to touch it up a bit. I might do the yellow cables myself.

These pens are available from Poundland.  (in the UK) 4 in a pack, one pen does one fan.


----------



## Luke Whitton (Dec 20, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I have more colouring in to do. @Luke Whitton left a few bits out when he did this one and i had to touch it up a bit. I might do the yellow cables myself.
> 
> These pens are available from Poundland.  (in the UK) 4 in a pack, one pen does one fan.



Don't push me Mr Badger, I will use the force!!!


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 21, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> These pens are available from Poundland. (in the UK) 4 in a pack, one pen does one fan



Rattlecan of paint is also a pound from poundland!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 21, 2015)

Bo$$ said:


> Rattlecan of paint is also a pound from poundland!




Thats the kids sorted for Xmas....nice one 

Poundland should be spelled with a capital P, out of respect.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 26, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> "super-charged" intel stock CPU fan   (added a Scythe Grand-Flex to the top of My stock i3 4160 CPU cooler, and it dropped temps around 15C ) Normally an i3 wouldn't require such ridiculous cooling, but this PC runs in a VERY cramped space, in a TV entertainment stand, and so I decided Id add this "professionalmodification"  for those wondering...its Hot-Glue holding it on, and it's been on for around 3 months now, hasn't fallen off once(*edit* ran Prime95 @ 10minutes maxed @ 78C), and it stands as it is in the Pic,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can go ghetto, but you also have to understand thermodynamics of coolers and aerodynamics of fans. If you stick such huge fan on a small stock Intel cooler. You're not pushing hot air out of the cooler fins, you're in fact keeping it in fan's dead zone (motor area). Dunno if GrandFlex compensates for that with those cut off fins...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 26, 2015)

i cant speak for any of that, but it works like a charm. so thermodynamics ,and aerodynamics aside it works.

its only an i3 though, so maybe its that, i only did it because the PC is VERY cramped in an entertainment stand.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 4, 2016)

HP dx6120 MT, it supports micro atx but from the mounting to the board corner, theres about 2cm hanging
so i made it by using double foam tape, 2 coins and some paper


 
at least now my board is safer

and i make custom washer from plastic shampoo bottle, actually to hold the drives, since that case has plastic holder but not work well anymore


----------



## MasterFilms (Jan 7, 2016)

a few more, this time a cracked aluminum bicycle rear wheel. and woodgrain PC wich is kind of ghettoy


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 7, 2016)

1marcelfilms said:


> this time a cracked aluminum bicycle rear wheel.



Slow suicide if this is for road use but if its just a ghetto exercise


----------



## natr0n (Jan 7, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> "super-charged" intel stock CPU fan   (added a Scythe Grand-Flex to the top of My stock i3 4160 CPU cooler, and it dropped temps around 15C ) Normally an i3 wouldn't require such ridiculous cooling, but this PC runs in a VERY cramped space, in a TV entertainment stand, and so I decided Id add this "professionalmodification"  for those wondering...its Hot-Glue holding it on, and it's been on for around 3 months now, hasn't fallen off once(*edit* ran Prime95 @ 10minutes maxed @ 78C), and it stands as it is in the Pic,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I use the 2000 rpm in my psu. Really good fans.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 7, 2016)

natr0n said:


> Yeah, I use the 2000 rpm in my psu. Really good fans.



yeah they are, and REALLY under rated , You really never hear people praising them, which is why i mentioned them, IMO they are in the Top 5 of Case/Cooling fans. Which is likely why these particular models are SO F'ing Pricey. I got mine all for free, but still they are pricey.



RejZoR said:


> You can go ghetto, but you also have to understand thermodynamics of coolers and aerodynamics of fans. If you stick such huge fan on a small stock Intel cooler. You're not pushing hot air out of the cooler fins, you're in fact keeping it in fan's dead zone (motor area). Dunno if GrandFlex compensates for that with those cut off fins...


Oh , and i looked into how the Intel fan works, It pushes air downwards, and that is how i mounted the "ghetto Fan" i pictured in my post, Maybe that is why it worked, simply because all it was doing was working With the shitty intel fan, im not sure if You meant that they were cancelling eachother out, or if You realized that they were working in unison, but just in case that was the situation, I figured id follow up on that, I didnt know the intel fans blew downwards, but i just had the case open, and it does. So i suppose that is why it dropped my i3's temps so well.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 10, 2016)

the space for cable management in small case is tight
and i run out of idea


----------



## MasterFilms (Jan 11, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Slow suicide if this is for road use but if its just a ghetto exercise


Hehe yeah its for road use.  but the top speed is like 30kmh so its not going to kill.
the engine sounds like a hammer drill but everything is still holding together after 100 miles


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 11, 2016)

micropage7 said:


> View attachment 70948
> the space for cable management in small case is tight
> and i run out of idea




turn the HDD's the other way up, the 90's will all face down, the green SATAS will be heading in the right direction and will also be hidden by the black power cables.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 11, 2016)

micropage7 said:


> View attachment 70948
> the space for cable management in small case is tight
> and i run out of idea



Nice use of electricians tape to coloUr you Sata cables ( i call that coloUr pea soup puke green )


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 13, 2016)

I found a better use for knicker elastic, it is adjustable too....


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 13, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Nice use of electricians tape to coloUr you Sata cables ( i call that coloUr pea soup puke green )


ha ha ha.. actually its not tape. its ribbon
first i got an idea to wrap it with ribbon. the whole cables but the psu cables since its sleeved its hard to wrap so i leave the sata cables wrapped


 
i forgot to post it, my routine every time i have a new board
clean the thermal paste and applying new paste
i made cover by using receipt paper


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 13, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I found a better use for knicker elastic, it is adjustable too....
> 
> View attachment 71038


just ouch, im afraid it loose a little and the rad will drag your card down


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 13, 2016)

micropage7 said:


> just ouch, im afraid it loose a little and the rad will drag your card down




The ribs on the hoses are snagged on the case so it cant go anywhere.

It isnt a permanent arrangement. When the weather is a bit more favourable i am going to attack this case with a 4 " grinder. It will then become

"PC in a hamster cage, hanging off the wall"

our hamster died ages ago and it seems like a fitting memorial to poor old "Hammy"

Watch this space....


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 13, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The ribs on the hoses are snagged on the case so it cant go anywhere.
> 
> It isnt a permanent arrangement. When the weather is a bit more favourable i am going to attack this case with a 4 " grinder. It will then become
> 
> ...


looks like you are going to have a new project there


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 13, 2016)

wendys knicker elastic is stronger than olive oils 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and Popeye never got her knickers off
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh He tried
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but they never fell down


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 13, 2016)

micropage7 said:


> looks like you are going to have a new project there



 Wendy wont let me go out till i have finished this one,



 


Blue Bubbles is half done and aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh  FTW


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 14, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Wendy wont let me go out till i have finished this one,
> 
> View attachment 71040
> 
> ...


back to classic again, you gonna make a retro machine or something


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 14, 2016)

micropage7 said:


> back to classic again, you gonna make a retro machine or something




The total cost of the parts on the table is £7.00 which is about $10.00  (not including the screwdriver)

Im going to get my pal online as cheap as possible, he is a fantastic artist and lives in a remote rural paradise, isolation is a problem for him so if i can build it for the cost of a birthday present it will make a welcome gift and hopefully he can sell some of his work, keep in touch with me and  fix his car.


He doesnt need anything fantastic but he needs something and this will be a good start.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 14, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The total cost of the parts on the table is £7.00 which is about $10.00  (not including the screwdriver)
> 
> Im going to get my pal online as cheap as possible, he is a fantastic artist and lives in a remote rural paradise, isolation is a problem for him so if i can build it for the cost of a birthday present it will make a welcome gift and hopefully he can sell some of his work, keep in touch with me and  fix his car.
> 
> ...


great, it would be a nice present for him


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 19, 2016)

I have improved on my knicker elastic solution, it is now more rigid as i have fixed it to the case with screws and for a temporary job it looks and works a treat.

One problem i needed to overcome is that the PSU now vents directly onto the upper half of the rad therefore adding heat to my AIO.

I bring you ...............

"The PSU Excessive Heat Deflector Shield"




BEFORE........notice how raising the rad to perpendicular will bring it into the "blast zone"




CPU added for scale






The "Gap" ........ PSU outlet on right, blasting directly onto rad (left)  The hot air moves right to left.





Plate in situ









I played GTA V for about an hour last night, it used all 12 threads and none of them exceeded 48 degrees with one fan on the lowest setting.


----------



## MasterFilms (Jan 20, 2016)

Now this is proper ghetto engineering


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 20, 2016)

i forgot my ghetto dust filter using many layers of mosquito net




and as usual, the rings are from shampoo plastic bottle


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jan 23, 2016)

The router and modem is overheating. That cause it to drop connections many times. Got the idea of using laptop cooler that I have lying around. One coolermaster notebook cooler with a 230mm fan and an antec cooler.  Lost the wire for the antec cooler so it is just a passive heatsink now. The coolermaster uses a usb to power on. I connect the usb to the router and the fan started spinning and there cool router. It matches well the asus router. This is the most nice looking ghetto mod I did.

Sadly the asus router usb does not seems to work. It got the cooler spinning at the start after I remove it and replug it there is no power. I wonder if I accidentally shorted the usb for the router.  Which I did after that as I uses a wall power usb but accidentally connected it to the router usb when I tried to unplug the cooler usb.  Hope I don't damage the router usb. Right now the cooler is powered by a wall powered usb I prefer the router usb if possible. Not sure if it have not work from the start. Have not try the usb feature before.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 13, 2016)

Heat Sink Door Handle




i repurposed this heatsink 




 

i took it off a broken GPU and stuck it on with tape


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 13, 2016)

micropage7 said:


> i forgot my ghetto dust filter using many layers of mosquito net
> View attachment 71237
> and as usual, the rings are from shampoo plastic bottle





MIRTAZAPINE said:


> The router and modem is overheating. That cause it to drop connections many times. Got the idea of using laptop cooler that I have lying around. One coolermaster notebook cooler with a 230mm fan and an antec cooler.  Lost the wire for the antec cooler so it is just a passive heatsink now. The coolermaster uses a usb to power on. I connect the usb to the router and the fan started spinning and there cool router. It matches well the asus router. This is the most nice looking ghetto mod I did.
> 
> Sadly the asus router usb does not seems to work. It got the cooler spinning at the start after I remove it and replug it there is no power. I wonder if I accidentally shorted the usb for the router.  Which I did after that as I uses a wall power usb but accidentally connected it to the router usb when I tried to unplug the cooler usb.  Hope I don't damage the router usb. Right now the cooler is powered by a wall powered usb I prefer the router usb if possible. Not sure if it have not work from the start. Have not try the usb feature before.
> 
> ...





CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Heat Sink Door Handle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Human ingenuity knows no bounds!  I love it!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 14, 2016)

I re read this thread last night, i got as far as page 21 and had to go to bed. I cant wait to finish the next "chapter"  this evening.
Long live the cardboard box....



Watch this space for the up and coming "PC in a Hamster Cage Hanging Off the Wall" preparatory work is complete and today the cutting will begin.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 14, 2016)

Page 29......fucking brilliant.


_"i carved it out with a kitchen knife, a screwdriver and pliers"_



This is truly an amazing thread, pages 21-25 are fantastic but it is all so well written and the ideas are stupendous. All modders should take a look for inspiration.


Bong Reservoir
Ram cooler made from a bin lid
Shoe box cable tidier


to name but a few

I love it, well done to every contributor, so funny, imaginative and doable.




P.S.

[URL="http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/ghetto-mods.55387/page-34#post-2316774"]Ghetto Mods[/URL]


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 16, 2016)

I have made a start, plenty of bits to reuse. A Dremel would probably be a bit more precise, shaky hands and 4" grinder with a thick blade arent ideal....


I think a Gigabyte board will go in there so i will be getting a can of blue paint from Poundland.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 16, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I have made a start, plenty of bits to reuse. A Dremel would probably be a bit more precise, shaky hands and 4" grinder with a thick blade arent ideal....
> 
> 
> I think a Gigabyte board will go in there so i will be getting a can of blue paint from Poundland.
> ...



Is the base warped or is it the camera angle?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 16, 2016)

ste2425 said:


> Is the base warped or is it the camera angle?




Yep, warped,

it will regain its strength when i fit the mesh.

At least,I hope it does.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 18, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Yep, warped,
> 
> it will regain its strength when i fit the mesh.
> 
> At least,I hope it does.



Ahh it'l be right, just hit it with a hammer until its aligned, if not maybe a pair of uprights int he corners?


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Feb 20, 2016)

Come across this. Not mine. A makeshift itx case with plastic carrying handle.  Looks pretty sturdy. Can be improve alot with pva glue and white paper then painting it over. Anyone here remember the show "art attack"?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 20, 2016)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Come across this. Not mine. A makeshift itx case with plastic carrying handle.  Looks pretty sturdy. Can be improve alot with pva glue and white paper then painting it over. Anyone here remember the show "art attack"?
> 
> View attachment 72269




I spy a Model M keyboard


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 23, 2016)

DIY memsinks on my R9 290 reference


Spoiler


----------



## JunkBear (Mar 6, 2016)

Just a ghetto sound system made with computer psu and a car amp.

PSU: Sprakle FSP250-61GI

Car amp: Pioneer GM-X332 (GM-X332/X1H/UC) with a small 35watts continuous (RMS) X 2 @ 4 Ohms

Speakers: Sharp CP-DH259P Which was from a full Ipod docking station cdplayer sound system.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 7, 2016)

JunkBear said:


> Just a ghetto sound system made with computer psu and a car amp.
> 
> PSU: Sprakle FSP250-61GI
> 
> ...



May wan't to put a capacitor of sorts on that. If the bass is turned up load will be the same as a cars headlights dimming. Iv'e read that PSU's don't like that sort of varying use?


----------



## JunkBear (Mar 7, 2016)

ste2425 said:


> May wan't to put a capacitor of sorts on that. If the bass is turned up load will be the same as a cars headlights dimming. Iv'e read that PSU's don't like that sort of varying use?



I have 10 spare psu it should be fine


----------



## Hugis (Mar 8, 2016)

Hiya all, first of a big thanks too @RCoon  (i won the water cooler from him)

I have an nforce 750i ultra (Striker 2 extreme) and a qx9650 and wanted to use the cooler on this system but alas the cooler  doesnt fit socket 775 (or Didnt).
This is the cooler




So i decided to mod it, the base has holes for socket 775 but the retention ring doesn't fit or didnt so i elongated the holes.

holes in the base for 775




Drilling and elongating the holes





next came some testing on another board and stand alone











Fits the Asus board great!





the case wouldnt take the rad so i had to think up where it could go, so...






Also i needed a better and quieter fan on the graphics card, ahh a socket 478 intel cooler fan just the job






all done!











Temps in the mid 20s degrees c idle, full tilt its at mid 30s degrees c

Hope you like the end result


----------



## JunkBear (Mar 8, 2016)

That kiwi is plotting to kill you. I know how to recognize a crazy ass hairy killer when I see one. My ex was like that!  JK 


Hugis said:


> Hiya all, first of a big thanks too @RCoon  (i won the water cooler from him)
> 
> I have an nforce 750i ultra (Striker 2 extreme) and a qx9650 and wanted to use the cooler on this system but alas the cooler  doesnt fit socket 775 (or Didnt).
> This is the cooler
> ...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 11, 2016)

I am pretty good at storing stuff but i cant find the clip for this cooler.



 

Adrian our Postman uses these elastic bands and he gives them to my daughter for "art".


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 11, 2016)

Need to resize them are huge photo's, here is my mod of the day. I'm not spending over $30 then waiting the weekend, just got 2 water blocks for my GTX 780 DCII OC cheap and needed another res, LOLZ!  IN DA GHETTO!
























 

  And its up n running leak testing it now...............


----------



## AsRock (Mar 11, 2016)

Seems like more are in to modding these last few days, so i thought i would post some too.

First off my XFX 290X and me wanting to extend the mem\VRM plate they have which i must say thanks to @XFXSupport for sending me a spare plate and heatsink with fans to boot, by the gpu are is a shaved of piece so the AC cooler would fit anyways.














Next up is my ONKYO 608 AV which has come back from the dead as my YAMAHA fails to turn on ( believe it's a cap or 2 will find out when i get around to it ).








More soon, well i hope.


----------



## Finners (Mar 11, 2016)

added VRM cooling on a H67 board for my nephew.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 11, 2016)

We are having renovations done on the house and my stuff is everywhere. I cant find the right size screws so i used matchsticks as a temporary measure.

Works a treat.....i might just shorten them and colour them in.


----------



## XFXSupport (Mar 11, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Seems like more are in to modding these last few days, so i thought i would post some too.
> 
> First off my XFX 290X and me wanting to extend the mem\VRM plate they have which i must say thanks to @XFXSupport for sending me a spare plate and heatsink with fans to boot, by the gpu are is a shaved of piece so the AC cooler would fit anyways.
> 
> More soon, well i hope.



Hey Asrock, thanks for sharing.  If you're ready to ascend, i can send you a 390 complete cooler with backplate, works interchangably and is much cooler.  LMK


----------



## AsRock (Mar 11, 2016)

XFXSupport said:


> Hey Asrock, thanks for sharing.  If you're ready to ascend, i can send you a 390 complete cooler with backplate, works interchangably and is much cooler.  LMK



That be totally sweet, Thanks .


----------



## JunkBear (Mar 12, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> We are having renovations done on the house and my stuff is everywhere. I cant find the right size screws so i used matchsticks as a temporary measure.
> 
> Works a treat.....i might just shorten them and colour them in.
> 
> View attachment 72781




Hey man imagine it overheat the sulfur and it catches fire!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 12, 2016)

JunkBear said:


> Hey man imagine it overheat the sulfur and it catches fire!!



They are modelling matches...,




 

 you can buy them by the 1000 and do shit like what i do.


----------



## JunkBear (Mar 12, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> They are modelling matches...,
> 
> View attachment 72784
> 
> you can buy them by the 1000 and do shit like what i do.




Thats some nice shit!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 12, 2016)

JunkBear said:


> Thats some nice shit!!



All i need to do is order some varnish and i can finish it FFS ...............i get distracted easy and start on something else.



PS 
when i said shit i didnt mean that it is shit shit, i meant doing stuff.  I am really happy with it. It will be another one i made to sell but wont be able to part with. My kids took pics and put them on their facebook thingies because they were proud of me........


----------



## AsRock (Mar 12, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> They are modelling matches...,
> 
> View attachment 72784
> 
> you can buy them by the 1000 and do shit like what i do.



Any reason you don't make them like over lapping each other ?.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 12, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Any reason you don't make them like over lapping each other ?.




they interlock 



 

Apart from around the trim which is where the two parts of the case join.



 

the drive tray is my favourite part ,it has changed a bit since this pic but you get the idea.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 12, 2016)

Hey @CAPSLOCKSTUCK, this is GHETTO mods, not "totally awesome shit I made"  Get out of here with that shit!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 12, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Hey @CAPSLOCKSTUCK, this is GHETTO mods, not "totally awesome shit I made"  Get out of here with that shit!




I have a frog in my throat.......


I am glad you like it, when "Matchbox" is finished i will put some more pics up.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 12, 2016)

Old mod i did to a RC car, love to get another of these so much to fiddle with and belt driven ones are so much more fun, added some extra cooling to the IC's. Just no were to go with it as it was hitting around 50-60mph.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 13, 2016)

Had to fix my daughters mouse today. She had beat the left click to death.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 13, 2016)

how to prevent dust entering your case


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 13, 2016)

I thought you were making breakfast for us..................


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 13, 2016)

Coaster nuff said


----------



## m4gicfour (Mar 13, 2016)

As always, this thread makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.

Keep up the good work. 'Be back to check up on what you crazy cats come up with in another year or so.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 14, 2016)

I decided to go "full ghetto" with the H100 pump


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 14, 2016)

Custom case huh? Nice!!!


----------



## JunkBear (Mar 14, 2016)

m4gicfour said:


> As always, this thread makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.
> 
> Keep up the good work. 'Be back to check up on what you crazy cats come up with in another year or so.




Why another year?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 14, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> Custom case huh? Nice!!!




I have a 4" grinder and i like cutting stuff with it. Getting the corners right with the side panel was difficult with such a big blade but i covered up the scuffs with car touch up paint.


Once the builders correct the shoddy work they have done so far on my house i will attack poor "Hammy's" hamster cage for my next project...."PC in a hamster cage, hanging off the wall"


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## R00kie (Mar 14, 2016)

silentbogo said:


>



Wait a minute....

Thats a troll attempt, and I almost believed it


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 14, 2016)

@gdallsk 
@silentbogo aint no troll..............hes a friend of mine.......( he is a highly skilled tech. too)


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 14, 2016)

silentbogo said:


>



 Hence the term rats nest.................I used to do installs(remote starters)I would be asked to fix other peoples installs. When you drop a dashboard it has a rats nest in it, OH but the guy has been doing it for years...........


----------



## EntropyZ (Mar 16, 2016)

My friend was complaining about a low-pitched grinding-sort-of noise coming from the fans of his new Gigabyte GTX 750Ti.

Problem was that the fans on this Maxwell GPU can't be set below 39% so he was stuck with it. I tried to mod his BIOS for him but ultimately nvflash would outright refuse any flashes with the modded BIOS even when override commands.

So his idea was to do this to lower the noise:









It works, but he thought the sound was still too high, so he completely runs the card passive.

Also, here is the picture of something else.




I have to give him props for getting creative with that suspended HDD. 'Cause it was causing all kinds of vibration in his case. Don't mind the badass looking cable management and the broken clips to lock in the graphics card in place.


----------



## Frick (Mar 22, 2016)

Replaced my Netgear NWR3500L which had a very nice flat look so it was easy to just put under the desk. This DIR-826L though... not so much. But this works too. That is the base of a monitor arm BTW.







BTW, fan grilles makes excellent soap holders.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 22, 2016)

Frick said:


> fan grilles makes excellent soap holders.



we just had a new bathroom fitted....i might just do that.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 22, 2016)

Frick said:


> Replaced my Netgear NWR3500L which had a very nice flat look so it was easy to just put under the desk. This DIR-826L though... not so much. But this works too. That is the base of a monitor arm BTW.


Ergonomics is everything!


----------



## AsRock (Mar 23, 2016)

Not a mod in such but a way to keep those cables in check out of the PC.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 23, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Not a mod in such but a way to keep those cables in check out of the PC.




Holy crap man, I need to do that myself!! Awesome idea @AsRock


----------



## natr0n (Mar 23, 2016)

whole lot of ass wipin'


----------



## EntropyZ (Mar 23, 2016)

I had spare fan grills lying around from disassembled Pentium 4 LGA775 era computers with Intel mobos. Turned them into coasters but my mug wouldn't fit on them. What'chu know about mugs?

Also turned 3 office computers into one because most of the parts were dead or motherboards only supported AGP which was a dealbreaker though I do have a Radeon HD 3650 512MB which would be perfect.

Tried the computer with a power supply which I thought was still kicking after about 10 years of work. Let's just say it can RIP now after I left it running a stability test. Now I got a Pentium 4 3GHz w/ HT which is isn't doing anything, I just need a power supply that can handle this hot mess. I would use it to play retro games which frankly don't work on anything past Win XP but, meh. My old Asus F50N laptop can run anything up until 2004 even with an integrated GPU. That reminds me, I'm itching to play some Unreal Tournament 2004.


----------



## Frick (Mar 23, 2016)

With some more cutting and bending you'd be able to make sides so it doesn't slip around as much


----------



## AsRock (Mar 23, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Holy crap man, I need to do that myself!! Awesome idea @AsRock



If you did not notice it's a shoe box which they perfectly fit in .




natr0n said:


> whole lot of ass wipin'



When i did the 1st one it was with the power of 4, that one was done with the power of 3 .


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 23, 2016)

AsRock said:


> When i did the 1st one it was with the power of 4, that one was done with the power of 3



and quite a few number twos.


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 23, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Not a mod in such but a way to keep those cables in check out of the PC.


 Are those empty Empty Toilet paper rolls?


----------



## AsRock (Mar 23, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> Are those empty Empty Toilet paper rolls?



Yup, you could use paper towel roles if ya liked , maybe so if the cable is to long to fit a toilet role although you would have to find a box to fit them as well.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 23, 2016)

Tools for the GHETTO mod
I WANT ONE OF THESE please




I have several projects that need this tool


----------



## peche (Mar 23, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Tools for the GHETTO mod
> I WANT ONE OF THESE please
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MasterFilms (Mar 25, 2016)

heres how i fixed the messy cables under my desk


----------



## AsRock (Mar 27, 2016)

Well XFX come though again and sent me a 390 cooler for my 290X with pretty results, Used OCCT and the total system draw is 495-512w. And may  i say all so, no game has taken the system over 390w and games normally only run typically 200w-290w.














Result


----------



## MasterFilms (Mar 27, 2016)

not ghetto enough imo


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 27, 2016)

i repurposed some motherboard packing material. I didnt use any tools or anything, just my imagination.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 27, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i repurposed some motherboard packing material. I didnt use any tools or anything, just my imagination.
> 
> View attachment 73320


That stuff is great on a bed too, hotels use it for fussy people.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 27, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> That stuff is great on a bed too, hotels use it for fussy people.



We have it on ours but it has memory foam on the other side, you just wait till you get older and see who's fussy then haha.


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 27, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Yup, you could use paper towel roles if ya liked , maybe so if the cable is to long to fit a toilet role although you would have to find a box to fit them as well.



I have a box literally of cable's(not in use) its about 25 pounds, I hate having to move it when I move. Don't even ask about the family album/photo's they weight in around 70 pounds in a box.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 30, 2016)

Better start collecting haha.

Maybe one of these for the photo's lol
http://www.amazon.com/File-Storage-Cabinets-Racks-Shelves/b?ie=UTF8&node=1069166&tag=tec06d-20

Another mod coming soon, kinda weird one too which involves a X38 heatsink, i had to keep those lovely copper heatsinks in case some thing popped up, well part of it ended up on a RC car which has been posted already in this thread but this another part of it.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 6, 2016)

I guess my PC built in an ancient case is suitable for this thread 






Yeah, no cable management at all since I'm just too lazy for that when I use a bad chassis. Probably ordering a Phanteks Eclipse P400S Windowed next monday..


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 6, 2016)

Love the water cooler on the GPU!!!


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 6, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> Love the water cooler on the GPU!!!


Accelero Hybrid III-120, nothing special... except my DIY memory heatsinks...


----------



## TesticleMachine (Apr 11, 2016)

Can you spot my ghetto mod? Well look at the psu. I accidentally messed the mod up, so now it looks ghetto. I used plastic from a regular 99cent binder to hide the ugly psu branding. Easy sexy mod, but ghetto if you mess it up.



luckily I can fix it


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Turning the PSU over so the fan faced down would hide that too


----------



## TesticleMachine (Apr 11, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Turning the PSU over so the fan faced down would hide that too


nope, more uglyness on the bottom... no can do


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 11, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Turning the PSU over so the fan faced down would hide that too


Nope, since PSU's these days have labels on both sides.  Even my old HX620 has label on both sides.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 11, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Turning the PSU over so the fan faced down would hide that too



And with help from a dremal the PSU would run much cooler too.



9700 Pro said:


> Nope, since PSU's these days have labels on both sides.  Even my old HX620 has label on both sides.



not all, but the PSU fan pointing at the GFX card aint good and would be much more a concern than some label anyways.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 11, 2016)

AsRock said:


> not all, but the PSU fan pointing at the GFX card aint good and would be much more a concern than some label anyways.


Yep, even with a windowed case and a ugly looking PSU label I'd rather stick with the ugly label than having higher PSU temperatures from draining the hot air from GPU, especially when having a hot-running GPU like my R9 290 is.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 12, 2016)

does it have to be ugly to be ghetto?

http://imgur.com/a/fvh1M

Most impressive is the Floppy drive, starting about 4/5 of the way down...


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 12, 2016)

Serious UNDERSTATEMENT made


Ahhzz said:


> Most impressive is the Floppy drive,


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 12, 2016)

Seriously cool.


----------



## JunkBear (Apr 13, 2016)

Another of my ghetto mod same as I did with my cell phone but this time I bought in thrift a car tape reader. Audiovox XT-1  like new. Happy to listen back to Journey, Def Leppard and Iron Maiden. Will post picture later because the Android version of the app Upload button is not even working.


----------



## broken pixel (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## JunkBear (Apr 13, 2016)

broken pixel said:


>



Will you put a flat screen in the cover?


----------



## broken pixel (Apr 13, 2016)

I thought about adding an LCD when I built this back in 2003, but I never got a hold of a spare LCD to rip apart. I no longer have the parts anymore just the memories. :*)


----------



## JunkBear (Apr 13, 2016)

When you go to jail and your back part get ripped it's also painful memories. Just saying.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 13, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i repurposed some motherboard packing material. I didnt use any tools or anything, just my imagination.
> 
> View attachment 73320



Just noticed the badger in the background, damn your obsessed 

Did you have anything to do with this?



Spoiler


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 13, 2016)

ste2425 said:


> Just noticed the badger in the background, damn your obsessed
> 
> Did you have anything to do with this?
> 
> ...




Hahahahahaahaaha.................good eyes...

I built a pc for a friend, as a favour.

He "paid" me a badger t shirt, a badger mug and a bag of my favourite baccy.

My (abbreviated) name is Ger ...............hence the BadGer tag.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 15, 2016)

Noctua has officially commissioned Me to R&D some new "professional Grade" Cooling solutions... Heres the Final "retail product " of one such endevour 
just to be clear....that is "professional Hot Glue" You see in the pics.


----------



## xvi (Apr 15, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Noctua has officially commissioned Me to R&D some new "professional Grade" Cooling solutions... Here's the Final "retail product " of one such endeavour
> just to be clear....that is "professional Hot Glue" You see in the pics.


Excuse me, sir. This thread is for ghetto mods. Please take your pro mod to the build log forum. 

I don't know why fan manufacturers bother giving you those low-med-high switches. You (almost always) end up tucking them away. I guess they're expecting you set them once and then tuck them away?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 15, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Noctua has officially commissioned Me to R&D some new "professional Grade" Cooling solutions... Heres the Final "retail product " of one such endevour
> just to be clear....that is "professional Hot Glue" You see in the pics.




My eye is drawn to the natural angle you have set it at, it almost blends in completely. I also like the way the cable is prominent in the overall design, sometimes people fuss too much i think.

Inspirational.....keep it up.....


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 15, 2016)

SUCCESS!!!! 
Ill notify LArry Namaguchii HEad VP of Sales @ Noctua


----------



## AsRock (Apr 17, 2016)

simple mod but thought i would post it. NB was getting so hot i thought i would add a old ASUS fan from the X38 days to it and worked better than it did on this than  it did on the original board.

From to hot to touch to nice and cool.






 All so got a Airport Extreme for $2 which needed a adapter so just used one i had laying around, not a mod but plan to fix some ADVENT mini's were age has damaged them due to being foam all so got for $2.

Sorry no pic of the Airport found it was way to bright.


----------



## Ghettodollar (Apr 17, 2016)

Backplate too expensive.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 17, 2016)

Ghettodollar said:


> Backplate too expensive.


Lego Bricks also to expensive


----------



## AsRock (Apr 17, 2016)

String too ?, their is normally a whole in the card PCB to attach then hook to the case above. Although fishing wires best near out of sight but that's starting to get expensive lol.

Plus their is the annoyance of our fishing shop not stocking fishing wire and tells you to go wal mart lol.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 18, 2016)

wha???


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Apr 20, 2016)

that stick seems to have an incredibly high density since the pcb warped along the warped spacetime near the stick, or was it warped out of the box?


----------



## AsRock (Apr 20, 2016)

Well was able to pick up a logitech revue for a few $ although had no adapter, and i went though all my adapters and none of them fitted and did not want to slice one up so their was only one other way around it.

O yeah all so redid the paste on the heatsink too.

Been thinking about putting it in the casing of a LG BD590, don't know yet though.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 21, 2016)

This one makes my R&D for Cooler masters PC cooling division look like straight up Hax....
Router cooling 101, instead of spending 40 minutes trying to unscrew the tiny hex nuts...look to see if it has a removable brand name Badge, that covers up a gaping hole in the cover (MUST be for extra cooling, why else leave it Bare processor underneath?)
only problem now is How will I know its a Netgear router that overheating?


----------



## AsRock (Apr 23, 2016)

Pics still not great but here ya go.


----------



## jaw shwaa (Apr 28, 2016)

Wow , I've been a lurker on this forum for about 7 years now , and this has been one of my favorite threads , so inspirational. As my first post I though I would share some of my ghetto mods


so first I scored one of these from craigslist  for $15 , but alas , the woofer had no life left in it


i had an extra 6 inch woofer and some 8 inch pvc pipe laying around , i think you get the idea



I actually used the same amp and electronics from the logitech sub , and it sounds wayyyy better . the back plate is still duct taped on until the silicone and glue dries..

Is two mods too much for a first post?

I happened to get an old 775 socket mobo and cpu from a friend that had no heat sink , so I took a 478b socket heatsink from an old dell and took my angle grinder to it , so it would clear the capacitors around the socket and zip tied that sucker on there!



i didn't bother cleaning off the old thermal past while i was grinding it down.its ugly I know




ghetto , no question , effective , no doubt .

glad to be a part of the forum


----------



## AsRock (Apr 28, 2016)

I am guessing it tightened the bass up and sounds more in control ?.  I hate Logitech subs they are to sloppy for my liking.

Maybe pick up a speaker grill for it if you plan to keep using it so your foot don't end up in it .


----------



## jaw shwaa (Apr 29, 2016)

AsRock said:


> I am guessing it tightened the bass up and sounds more in control ?.  I hate Logitech subs they are to sloppy for my liking.
> 
> Maybe pick up a speaker grill for it if you plan to keep using it so your foot don't end up in it .



ha !i had considered putting my foot through the original logitech woofer after i bought it . I've been keeping it off to the side under my desk though . i'll quote meatwad from aqua teen hunger force "i made it out of stuff i found in the yard"


----------



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2016)

Fixed my raid card overheating issues






What's sad is it has about the same TDP as the CPU in this build.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 29, 2016)

The Real Pity is that they a BGA  would have been nice if it was Socketed ( and upgradeable ..)


----------



## jaw shwaa (Apr 30, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Fixed my raid card overheating issues
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zipties, is there any thing they can't fix..


----------



## Misaki (Jun 4, 2016)

When you don't want to spend 10$ on cooler because system is an old crap anyway:


----------



## AsRock (Jun 4, 2016)

is that a bulging cap i see there, or at least starting to be ?, the far gold one might be starting unless that's just the light.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 4, 2016)

Its just flexing it muscle


----------



## AsRock (Jun 4, 2016)

Better to catch early than to late, not every thing made like a Samsung TV\Monitor .


----------



## Misaki (Jun 4, 2016)

AsRock said:


> is that a bulging cap i see there, or at least starting to be ?, the far gold one might be starting unless that's just the light.


No worries, everything's good. Only thing that needs repairing now is a graphics card though. My friend bought it as "100% okay ASUS 6200", which turned out to be ~80% okay XFX 6200


----------



## AsRock (Jun 4, 2016)

well thought i would say it could be just how the angle and light was.

But those for sure .


----------



## wagana (Jun 4, 2016)

AsRock said:


> is that a bulging cap i see there, or at least starting to be ?, the far gold one might be starting unless that's just the light.


It's not, maybe the light+the "K" shaped vent fools the eye
Also it seems to be a Rubycon


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 4, 2016)

ahh the good ol ghetto modders club. good times.


----------



## MasterFilms (Jun 6, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> does it have to be ugly to be ghetto?
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/fvh1M
> 
> Most impressive is the Floppy drive, starting about 4/5 of the way down...


oh shit this is exactly what i like. but that monitor and mouse ruin it.


----------



## jaw shwaa (Jul 3, 2016)

here's another ghetto mod that looks pretty cool
this case is a corsair carbide spec-01



this case came with red leds and didn't match my theme . i didn't have any blue leds laying around so i swapped the  red leds on the light bar above the usb and audio ports with white leds and just used a blue sharpie on the plastic light bar...


it still doesn't look bad even when its off , but i still plan on using actual blue leds in the future


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 8, 2016)

I was given 2 of these 







So i used a can of car spray which cost £1.00 to paint the cooler and case.  300ml was just about enough to do the cooler, inside and rear of the case. The case was standard grey before i sprayed it.


It transforms the entire build for a quid.


----------



## MasterFilms (Jul 8, 2016)

Not really computer related but heres a temporary resistor bypass because i dont have one right now


----------



## PP Mguire (Jul 13, 2016)

This was my masterpiece from this morning.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 13, 2016)

when one zip tie is not long enough   zip more than one together ^^^^


----------



## PP Mguire (Jul 14, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> when one zip tie is not long enough   zip more than one together ^^^^


Indeed. That card isn't going anywhere unless I cut them too and if I 3D printed a panel for it I would take it to LANs lol.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 14, 2016)

Brilliant for cutting "overtight" cable ties


----------



## PP Mguire (Jul 14, 2016)

I got some of these in the office and at home.

http://i.imgur.com/wPRWhySl.jpg


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jul 14, 2016)

I have been very busy and tired lately no time to show my mini-itx build and also to test around my mini-itx build to see how well it work.

So originally my heatsink fan for my itx build is facing down having air blowing toward the motherboard. The psu would draw fresh air outside facing out. I thought it was all dandy until I fired up prime95 test run. My CPU quickly heatup to high temperature for my G3258. Put my finger into the case and it seems like the hot air is stuck inside the case.







I have to flip the psu over to suck air from the cpu heatsink and the heatsink fan should be flip over to blow hot air out. So I tried that. Unfortunately it is not design that way and the fan blades get caught in the heatsink and can't move. I need to something to raise the height of the fan to prevent it from touching the heatsink. I thought of using ice-cream sticks. Tried one stick on each side. Still too low, tried two sticks and after some adjusting it work! Well it work for the moment the fan spin without getting caught in the heatsink. Seem fine thought of putting the case back in. As soon as I wanna do that the ice-cream stick is knock over! As I hit the heatsink.

Tried the ice-cream stick in a few configurations glueing two stick and trying different orientation nothig solve the issue of the ice-cream stick dislodging and knocking out.



 

 




Left for a few hours I found another solution which is I have left around. Found this! Rubber feets for furniture! This things are used to prevent noise and evenning out chairs. Stick two on my fan and eventually 4. Put the fan back on the heatsink and it worked! No knocking over cause it to slip out!


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 14, 2016)

I might need to do the same. I initially had my PSU installed this way in my LianLi Q11, but my CPU HSF is blowing downwards.
GPU temps are wonderful, but my i3-6100 roams at 36-40°C idle / 80°C load (!)
Same heatsink (Deepcool HTPC-200) was good enough to cool down an AMD A6-5400K inside an SFF case, and did not go over 65°C during 40 min. stress test.

First I blamed very high ambient temps, but it was raining last week and the air cooled down to 20's, but CPU was just as hot.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 14, 2016)

Actually not very ghetto. Well done


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 14, 2016)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> I have been very busy and tired lately no time to show my mini-itx build and also to test around my mini-itx build to see how well it work.
> 
> So originally my heatsink fan for my itx build is facing down having air blowing toward the motherboard. The psu would draw fresh air outside facing out. I thought it was all dandy until I fired up prime95 test run. My CPU quickly heatup to high temperature for my G3258. Put my finger into the case and it seems like the hot air is stuck inside the case.
> 
> ...




An elegant and cheap solution to a common problem......


----------



## droopyRO (Jul 15, 2016)

As suggested i leave this here









VRM cooling using thermal pads, radiators and fishing wire.


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 15, 2016)

Something fishy about this setup, @droopyRO


----------



## rhkcommander959 (Jul 15, 2016)

Droopy, you can slide the fins off the heatpipes on that style heatsink, they aren't soldered by the look of it. then take tin snips to cut it to the size you need to get around that port. Does the heatsink sag, it shouldn't if there is enough pressure, or is the fishing line to keep those heatsinks attached?


----------



## rhkcommander959 (Jul 15, 2016)

Figured I should show some of my ghetto'ness. I threw this WC kit together a long time ago (back when 939 was popular and AM2 just came out) for a system, thought to try it out like this and now I move it around for different motherboards every now and again. I know the flow is backwards through the block, but it still cools pretty good . I've had it dangling around, bent to hell right next to the connections, no leaks ever.




 

Never leaked, not even once. It was meant to be temporary, thus I never bothered cutting the tails off. The coolant dates back to original setup, although I do have to top it off once every blue moon. It is my home brew secret recipe. contains some orange highlighter.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jul 20, 2016)

The madness continues.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 20, 2016)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> I have been very busy and tired lately no time to show my mini-itx build and also to test around my mini-itx build to see how well it work.
> 
> So originally my heatsink fan for my itx build is facing down having air blowing toward the motherboard. The psu would draw fresh air outside facing out. I thought it was all dandy until I fired up prime95 test run. My CPU quickly heatup to high temperature for my G3258. Put my finger into the case and it seems like the hot air is stuck inside the case.
> 
> ...


It would make more sense to increase the ventilation in to the case, perhaps by drilling holes, and leave the CPU fan the correct way to cool the motherboard and CPU.
It appears to be basically a closed box where air can't get in.


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 20, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> It would make more sense to increase the ventilation in to the case, perhaps by drilling holes, and leave the CPU fan the correct way to cool the motherboard and CPU.
> It appears to be basically a closed box where air can't get in.


That won't help much in his case, unless PSU is removed completely. My case is very similar to his, but it also has a huuge 160mm fan. Running it at max 900rpm made no difference to my CPU temps because the air was moving from the front and then split between PSU and CPU fans... Only PSU is blowing the air out of the case, while CPU fan in normal installation pulls it towards the board, where it stays trapped. 
The only problem with his case, is that there is no intake fan. Mine is a bit longer, and it has a hefty 160mm low-speed fan in it. I was thinking about something similar (perforated front panel), but I soon be moving to a cozy air-conditioned place.


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 20, 2016)

And now, semi-mod of the day: a revived Quidway S2300-series switch.
Unlike the previous pair of DES3200 switches, this one was killed by water. Of course, PSU is blown to pieces, and the replacement is not available in any of my local distributors (even the expensive uninterrupted PSU w/ battery backup is out of stock).
First, I'm going to test it for a few hours to see if I actually fixed all the water damage. Tomorrow I'll take it off life support and attempt to install a PSU from an old DVD player.


----------



## AceTheBass (Jul 22, 2016)

DaMulta said:


> I don't like to call them Ghetto mods, I like to call them Elite mods because people used their brain to make something themselves.


good thinking


----------



## AceTheBass (Jul 22, 2016)

AUTOgod said:


> ooh! ooh! i have one! (2 actually):
> 
> at first, everything appears normal:
> 
> ...


i want that case


----------



## AceTheBass (Jul 22, 2016)

Retro* said:


> My ghetto-modded HR-03 GTX on my 280. The photo shows the Enzotech nb heatsink, which I had to file out the mounting holes a bit, bolted to the card. There is also a collection of various Enzotech and other brands of smaller heatsinks, depending on the clearance to the heatpipes, motherboard's northbridge cooler, etc., on the card's ram chips and vrm's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Jetster (Jul 23, 2016)

first wearable PC prototype


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 23, 2016)

Jetster said:


> first wearable PC prototype



Never catch on unless there are wired croc clips to the Nips


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 23, 2016)

Jetster said:


> first wearable PC prototype




Holy cow bro, I busted a gut when I first seen that........Bhahahahahaha

Brings a whole new meaning of going to a LAN party.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 23, 2016)

Someone needs to recreate this


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 23, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Someone needs to recreate this




Oh

I thought the pic was a selfie........


----------



## Jetster (Jul 23, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Oh
> 
> I thought the pic was a selfie........



I don't wear shorts with mine


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 23, 2016)

Jetster said:


> I don't wear shorts with mine



They ar'nt Shorts   they are Skivvies


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 23, 2016)

@Jetster

you need the "Ghetto Bods" thread


----------



## silkstone (Jul 28, 2016)

So the fan on my 7870XT died a little while ago and after not being able to source a replacement, I decided to try and make my own.










Maybe you can spot the mistake above?














My mistake was the hot glue. I completely forgot how hot these cards get and the whole assembly fell apart after 5 mins of benchmarking.

So I figured i'd just do something a little more simple:






Unfortunately, it's about 1 mm to wide to fit snugly in the space so I have to have it at an angle. It means I lose the use of my PCI Audigy 2, but it cools the card pretty much the same as the original and is a lot less damn noisy.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 28, 2016)

You can take 1mm off the side quite easy with sandpaper.

Its a great "resurrection" nonetheless.....


----------



## silkstone (Jul 28, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> You can take 1mm off the side quite easy with sandpaper.



I'm thinking I may do that. Although, I like the way that it's tilted towards the VRMs now too. Without the shroud on, the airflow is kinda messed up.

Ideally, I'd sand it, and buy a couple of 40-50 mm fans to stick on too. Although doing that, i would still lose the pci slot


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 28, 2016)

consider one of these for a few quid.   Only 17.8mm tall so you may get your slot back too.  Just cable tie it on.







http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119063


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Aug 7, 2016)

even tough these here zipties do not fit trough holes in pcb ,that doesn't mean its not posible to slap this heatsink on to it,with some pcb warping as a side effect


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 7, 2016)

My wife is asking if that is an asthmatic inhaler.........


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Aug 7, 2016)

in this picture one with keen eyes can observer space-time being warped by afordmentioned zipties.
cr,,p my subzero frontpanel broke,unsurprizingly as I did not disigned for 24/7 sumer use,pic when fixed and upgraded with heat shrinking elecyrical insolator.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Aug 7, 2016)

before, up and running


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 8, 2016)

Is this ghetto?


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 8, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Is this ghetto?



No zip tie's
no elastic bands
no wendy's knicker elastic
No leggo

opinion no does not qualify as Ghetto  ( of course said that at the risk of being mailed a burning welsh holiday home )


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 8, 2016)

But you havent spotted the "ghetto" bit, and i dont mean the big hole i cut in the back of the case.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 8, 2016)

That hole   i thought you punched it in frustration ( welsh men are 'ard )


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 8, 2016)

Not exactly ghetto.



2 Noctua's forcing airflow down the top GTX 480.








Then it got pretty ghetto with a single GTX 480. Trying all sorts with it 










These are Phobia fans.







Then I jerry rigged some Noctua's to it


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 8, 2016)

Oh you guys might like this, 2500k 4.8- 5.2ghz dynamic clock will only boost to 5.2 on two cores or 5 on 4 depending on the CPU load.

GTX 480 x1. Same rig as pictured.

Can tell it's old lol that music


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 9, 2016)

Come on peeps......whats up with the pic of my mobo? Theres something odd in there.









The clue is in the wallpaper


----------



## R00kie (Aug 9, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Come on peeps......whats up with the pic of my mobo? Theres something odd in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noice, zip tied i'm guessing?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 9, 2016)

Nothing to do with zip ties, sticky tape, hot glue or knicker elastic.


----------



## KainXS (Aug 9, 2016)

why are those little heatsink ontop of your i/o ports?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 9, 2016)

KainXS said:


> why are those little heatsink ontop of your i/o ports?




purely decoration/recycling.

Well spotted.......no cigar. Keep trying.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 9, 2016)

fx cooler over xeon cpu


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 9, 2016)

We have a winner..........pm me your details and i will send you your prize, i think you will like it.......


----------



## jaw shwaa (Aug 10, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Come on peeps......whats up with the pic of my mobo? Theres something odd in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dammit i zoomed in and all i saw was that your cpu power connector wasnt in all the way.


heres something i did earlier today , one of the heatsinks on my mobo was getting waaaay hot  , and this lil fan was just the perfect fit , no zipties or anything


 


i painted the grill because , why not ,  i might swap the wires on the fan for black wires , and plug it into the mobo . now the heatsink doesnt burn my fingers , victory!


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 10, 2016)

Haven't been here in a while.
Recently I bought two boxes of dead motherboards, so I've got some unconventional fixes due to lack of parts:

* AsRock A88X Extreme4+ had some dead USB 3.0 ports. Initial diagnosis was "dead USB hub" (it has EtronTech EJ188 chip).
In reality it was a pair of damaged polyfuses. I did not have a proper replacement, so I had to solder whatever I had at hand (still beats a true-ghetto wire jumper)



All I have left is to wait for NIC and audio ICs to arrive in mail, and make a trip to electronic component store for an OpAmp. 
TI NE5532 is used as a headphone pre-amp on this board, and this $0.60 part is called "Premium Headset Amplifier" by AsRock


----------



## FireFox (Aug 10, 2016)

Does this count as Ghetto Mod?


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 10, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Does this count as Ghetto Mod?


Definitely. At least you have screws - I had to clue my caddy to a HDD rack.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 10, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> Definitely. At least you have screws - I had to clue my caddy to a HDD rack.


Just in case you think that i replaced the HDD for a SSD that's wrong.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 10, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> I got some of these in the office and at home.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/wPRWhySl.jpg


I have some at home in case i need to do something important for once.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 25, 2016)

i know its not ghetto but i dunno where i should post it

when your table is full and got no room anymore
just stack it


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 25, 2016)

micropage7 said:


> View attachment 78260
> i know its not ghetto but i dunno where i should post it
> 
> when your table is full and got no room anymore
> just stack it



You did some ghetto modding with that tape  , your acer display bezel cracked...
Display still 100% working?


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 25, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> You did some ghetto modding with that tape  , your acer display bezel cracked...
> Display still 100% working?


whahaha just i leave it that way
its my fault i put a pen on keyboard then i closed the lid 
actually the bezel is fine but the monitor gives me straight dead pixels


----------



## Misaki (Aug 29, 2016)

Intel said that I can't connect 4K monitor to HD3000. I said "Go ahead and try to stop me!" 

(Only 30Hz, though...)


----------



## lorraine walsh (Aug 30, 2016)

Misaki said:


> Intel said that I can't connect 4K monitor to HD3000. I said "Go ahead and try to stop me!"
> 
> (Only 30Hz, though...)


Well I see what you did there  Good on you to smartly work it out.


----------



## jaw shwaa (Aug 31, 2016)

micropage7 said:


> View attachment 78260
> i know its not ghetto but i dunno where i should post it
> 
> when your table is full and got no room anymore
> just stack it


That's like my garage


----------



## EntropyZ (Sep 4, 2016)

Hey, it's been a while. Ever since I sold my Radeon R9 380, there's been an emptyness of sorts. I couldn't play anything made past 2004 at higher settings with the Intel HD 2000, even giving it a generous 200MHz+ boost didn't do much at all.

So out comes the Nvidia Geforce 8500 GT (Edit: Turns out it's the MSI version, no wonder the PCB is red) I had lying around, it had a crappy cooling solution so I intended to fix that. This is my v2 that's still a WIP, I intend to cut up an old Intel heatsink and use the pieces as heatsinks for the VRAM.

Behind the Intel fan, lies a heatsink I nabbed from a HD 3450 from ASUS. I redid the mounting slightly so it fits the PCB and doesn't get in the way of the components. Lucky for me the PCB had a ton of unused holes near the chip already. The rubber bands are for that extra home-made feel.

PROTIP: If the PCI-E contacts get gunked up, get yourself a soft pencil eraser and give it a good ol' rub (hehe boi). Once the contacts are shiny you're good to go! Note: Only do this if you don't have professional cleaning tools, it's possible to kill the card, but I haven't been able to do that myself.

I just felt like doing something to get rid of the boredom. I hope you like it!

Edit: Based on benchmarks and some older games, the Intel iGPU beats the 8500 GT by a small margin. I actually thought a dedicated GPU would run better since it is be able to run Dishonored on very low settings and TES IV: Oblivion on high settings, oh well. Maybe at some point I will pick up a GTS 450 and "upgrade" it so I could overclock it.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Sep 4, 2016)

Darn thing started acting up by refusing to powerup ,dont know if it was because of more volts from the mains or not ,summer tems or not ,dicided to do a quick fix as the relay is the culprit(controled by stand-by curcuitry): shunted the part where the relay(secondary side of it)should do its thing, as I did not find a small coil went for the solid wire at hand;also fan added ,ziptied to the frame and solderd wires to terminals of a 25Vcc capacitor,I know, but I broke a multimeter and second one is with a dead batery. The fan aint overspining I might add.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 6, 2016)

dont whant to set it"' said:


> Darn thing started acting up by refusing to powerup ,dont know if it was because of more volts from the mains or not ,summer tems or not ,dicided to do a quick fix as the relay is the culprit(controled by stand-by curcuitry): shunted the part where the relay(secondary side of it)should do its thing, as I did not find a small coil went for the solid wire at hand;also fan added ,ziptied to the frame and solderd wires to terminals of a 25Vcc capacitor,I know, but I broke a multimeter and second one is with a dead batery. The fan aint overspining I might add.


Power board for a TV?


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Sep 6, 2016)

CD player ,Tunner,Deck player, Stereo thingy;and that shunt is only temporary fix(it's allway on like this),yet a new relay with same ratings is about 2-3$ over here(couple years back), way more than a simple switch 20-40cents of wich I have at least a working one somewhere in a box,first I'l give it a try with an automotive relay that somehow dont have to search for one.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 13, 2016)

i just found these pictures on my phone and it reminded me i never posted this mod. ( unless my memory is more shagged  than i thought in which case, sorry for the repeat post)


About a year ago i spotted an ad for an EVGA GTX 680 on ebay and the pic looked a little peculiar. It was an auction sale and noone else was bidding. The ad explained that the card was modded with manual fan control.


The original ebay pic



















The mod must have put everyone else off..........................I paid £ 65.00 for it and i was the only bidder. At the time they were selling for £ 120- 130

GPUZ couldnt recognize the fan percentage or RPM but still showed temps. With the fan control on the lowest setting the fan was audible but not annoyingly loud . Temps never exceeded 80 degrees even on the lowest setting though i did occasionally turn it right up to blast the dust out. I suspect the control actually overclocked the fan...


It was/is a great card....it is in a friends system now with a Xeon E5620 ( @3.9) and ASUS P5 Deluxe.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Sep 14, 2016)

This was my rig for a week. I do love some of the great work done by people in this thread
Also, sorry about the poor image quality, I blame my potato of a phone


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Sep 14, 2016)

Its not as clunky as this one but how is that gpu geting cooled, thre might be holes on the other side that I cant spot , that wall on graphics side looks imaculate.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Sep 14, 2016)

Damn, that is quite some cable spaghetti right there, I'm impressed
There are no holes, I wasn't gaming on it for the week that I waited for the case, and it was sitting at 40 degrees in fanless mode so I didn't bother to put those holes in.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 14, 2016)

jaw shwaa said:


> That's like my garage


That's like my .... entire house ...


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 16, 2016)

easiest way to prevent dust entering your case
put cover on it


----------



## RikuKawai (Oct 16, 2016)

Haven't posted here in quite a while, so here's a megapost!

*Ghetto Tower Cooler





Broken Screen Nexus 7 Repurposed as a server




Crate PC



*
_Ghetto mod within a ghetto mod = Modception




_
*Lost screws for GPU heatsink









HD5570 PCIe 1x





Case didn't have enough HDD mounts







*

*Kraken G10: Ghetto Edition*™









*Obligatory Kitten



*


----------



## Jetster (Oct 16, 2016)

micropage7 said:


> easiest way to prevent dust entering your case
> put cover on it
> View attachment 80132


Balance the pressure


----------



## peche (Oct 18, 2016)

cant believe how hot the ghetto could be ....


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 21, 2016)

On today's menu: an ultimate SFF case mod:
 

Got this little guy for $10 with a 220W(?) flex PSU. There was no hole for motherboard backplate, so I made one 
It looks much prettier with a backplate (if I had a matching one for this board)
Updates with a final build will be posted soon. This is going to be the cheapest relatively modern office workstation I ever made.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 31, 2016)

Here is my current cooling arrangement.

Its the stock cooler off an FX 8350 sitting (unclipped) on my Xeon X5670 with the addition of a passive heatsink to add weight. I cant remember what i took the heatsink out of.

My temps go from 38 - 68 degrees, its really loud and i hate it. My kids have been on holiday for the last week and have completely fleeced my PC fund so for the time being I am limited to 3.6ghz 6c/12 th










All my games still play very well so apart from the noise i can live with it i suppose.

EDIT
the case is lying flat.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 31, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> On today's menu: an ultimate SFF case mod:
> View attachment 80290
> 
> Got this little guy for $10 with a 220W(?) flex PSU. There was no hole for motherboard backplate, so I made one
> ...


sff is nice but the layout is pretty bad
you need to cut it here and there


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 1, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Here is my current cooling arrangement.



Cable ties brother that'll hold that HSF on

8 is all you should need 4 for each side of the HSF

take of the back plate and just use the holes left


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 1, 2016)

That would mean taking the board out.....which will quickly snowball into a complete cleanout. I have just been sent a catalogue of documentaries about obscure WW 2 aircraft so im too busy for all that fuss..... (thanks @dorsetknob )

i just weighed the heatsink and measured a spare Xeon. The weight of the additional heatsink applies nearly 1lb per square inch of pressure....it'll do for now.

I actually prefer elastic bands when faced with a similar predicament.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 5, 2016)

I invented a creative way of fixing broken SATA power ports.... with electric tape
My neighbor's kids broke it, along with SATA connector on a 1TB barracuda. The drive also survived, but my hands were busy soldering, so no pics.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 5, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> I invented a creative way of fixing broken SATA power ports.... with electric tape
> My neighbor's kids broke it, along with SATA connector on a 1TB barracuda. The drive also survived, but my hands were busy soldering, so no pics.
> View attachment 80810


Do you got a way to fix that on the HDD?


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 5, 2016)

james888 said:


> Do you got a way to fix that on the HDD?


Only a surgical transplant can fix that. 
Show me the photo, and I'll tell you exactly what you can do.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Nov 16, 2016)

Misaki said:


> Intel said that I can't connect 4K monitor to HD3000. I said "Go ahead and try to stop me!"
> 
> (Only 30Hz, though...)


How is the mouse handling and usual desktop experience on 30Hz?


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 17, 2016)

Ok, this may not fall into general topic of this forum, but here's the ghettoest ghetto mod of the day:
 
Got a damaged ECU from my neighbor (he is an auto-mechanic).
One trace was completely incinerated, both IGBTs were dead, and the entire board was covered in soot and lots of flux from the previous repair. Apparently someone tried to fix it before me, because IGBTs were mismatched, and one of them was also misplaced, shorting collector to the ground (which caused a burned PCB trace).

Buying a new ECU would cost half of what the car it came from is worth...
So, after a short trip to electronics store, 5 minutes with isopropyl and a toothbrush, and another 5 minutes with soldering iron and rework station, the car finally came back to life.
Both IGBTs were replaced with original ones, and the burnt trace was replaced with a wire. Total cost: $3.


----------



## xvi (Nov 17, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> Ok, this may not fall into general topic of this forum, but here's the ghettoest ghetto mod of the day:
> View attachment 81179 View attachment 81180
> Got a damaged ECU from my neighbor (he is an auto-mechanic).
> One trace was completely incinerated, both IGBTs were dead, and the entire board was covered in soot and lots of flux from the previous repair. Apparently someone tried to fix it before me, because IGBTs were mismatched, and one of them was also misplaced, shorting collector to the ground (which caused a burned PCB trace).
> ...


Nice fix! Can I send you my body control module? My 12v accessory power relay keeps cycling every time the door chime goes off (which it does for door, seatbelt, low fuel indicator, etc). Need to pull it out and see if there's any visible damage.


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 17, 2016)

xvi said:


> Nice fix! Can I send you my body control module? My 12v accessory power relay keeps cycling every time the door chime goes off (which it does for door, seatbelt, low fuel indicator, etc). Need to pull it out and see if there's any visible damage.




You drive à GM?


----------



## xvi (Nov 17, 2016)

JunkBear said:


> You drive à GM?


Indeed. 98 Pontiac Grand Prix.


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 17, 2016)

xvi said:


> Indeed. 98 Pontiac Grand Prix.




Dont mess with rebuild they have so much in scrapyard. Maybe you should check also if Cavalier-Sunfire or Monte Carlo for compatibility.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 19, 2016)

So, yesterday I have received a semi-working mechanical keyboard: Zalman ZM-K500.

The keyboard is in relatively good condition, except some scratches and rust on the red plate, and half-a-dozen of non-working keys.
My first thought was to switch places critical H, D, Esc and 7 with  some unused keys, like Ins, Scroll Lock, Print Screen or media keys. 
Good thing I was not in a hurry and decided to test, whether I can fix the keys themselves.
Here's some pics of the process:
1) I removed the caps and completely disassembled the keyboard
   
2) I moved some clamp holders from smaller to larger keys (L_shift works fine without a clamp)

3) I de-soldered the broken Kailh red switches
 
4) Completely disassembled each key, cleaned the contact surface and adjusted the flexible plate for better (more responsive) contact
 
5) Tested each key with my fancy multimeter tweezers, before soldering them back.

End result - is a fully workng $15 mechanical keyboard. I am currently using it to type this post. 
 
I've never used a mechanical KB before, so it takes some time to get used to it, but so far the feeling is very pleasant. The only thing that bothers me now, is a sticky "I", so I guess I will leave you, guys, to reading my jumble, and go to my "workshop" for a few minutes to warm up soldering station and fix this thing one last time. 

P.S. Since this KB was so cheap, I've decided to spend an additional $30 on a box-full of Gateron switches (120ct). Maybe my next project will be a full redo and hardware mod of this keyboard.
I'll try to post some updates next week.


----------



## silkstone (Nov 19, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> So, yesterday I have received a semi-working mechanical keyboard: Zalman ZM-K500.
> 
> The keyboard is in relatively good condition, except some scratches and rust on the red plate, and half-a-dozen of non-working keys.
> My first thought was to switch places critical H, D, Esc and 7 with  some unused keys, like Ins, Scroll Lock, Print Screen or media keys.
> ...



That KB is notorious for bad switched 
I purchased one before my current KB and it came with 2 dead switches.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 19, 2016)

silkstone said:


> That KB is notorious for bad switched
> I purchased one before my current KB and it came with 2 dead switches.


That's what I figured. Before I unplugged the KB to fix the "I" key, my right ALT broke again. I guess I'll have to wait for my Gaterons to fully enjoy it...

What really sucks is that there is not a single place to buy any kind of mechanical switches in Ukraine. I either have to order questionable stock from China, or pay $40+ shipping to get Cherry MX from element14. 
Even my local electronic component distributor had stopped selling overpriced Kailh blacks and reds since 2013 or maybe even earlier.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 19, 2016)

have you tried KpuGteBn Computer Services.ru 
I'm sure they (like to ) Deliver Via Tank to the Ukraine


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 19, 2016)

All good now. 
Switched my "home" and "mail" keys with I and Alt. 
At least now I can type like a normal human being


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 13, 2016)

DIY Coffee table Test bench still in progress please see pictures.. hope you like it.

Materials
small coffee table from Argos £15
old case
drill
hack saw
etc etc....

Made an HOLES




HDD CADDY from old case
PSU
DVD




Underneath




power/reset buttons
hdd/power lights 




Upright position




top view




PSU BRackets


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 13, 2016)

HUSKIE said:


> hope you like it..



like it?

i fuckin loves it.......


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 14, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> like it?
> 
> i fuckin loves it.......




Oh hell yeah!!! That's frigging great. 

I have a "modular" coffee table thingy that I was going to do this same thing a couple years ago. This may inspire me to actually do it.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm starting a new project for one of my buddies: an uber-ghetto gaming rig for christmas!
The ultimate goal is to stay within $200 mark, while making it fast enough for his son to play Dota2 and for him to play WoT.

I brought a shitton of various PC crap to my house, dug through my "do-it-later" pile and it seems like a feasible goal!
Actually, it's coming out much better than I expected.

Here's a little snapshot of my upcoming weekend:
      

Photo #1 is a front panel USB(both dead)
Photo #2 is a contraption, inserted by someone instead of a PWR_LED.

That pile of garbage is ASUS Vento with once very good Cooler Master RS460! Passive PFC!

Parts List (so far):
- i3-2100 [$40]
- ASUS B75M with constant "New CPU Installed" error [$15]
- 2x4GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR3-1333 [$30]
- Inno3D GTX 650Ti with preliminary diagnosis: 12V short circuit [$15]
- Dusty and dirty ASUS Vento case bundled with old, but functional CM RS460 [$15]
- Intel Box HSF, new and free
- 500GB WD Green, used excellent condition [$18]

Things I've done so far:
- Fixed a videocard by replacing a couple of MOSFETs
- Fixed a motherboard by removing a CPU detection circuit (just 1 transistor and 1 resistor).
- Tested all of the above for almost 24 hours, while installing Windows 10, updates and software yesterday
- Cleaned a case

What I still have left:
- Clean and test the PSU
- Fix USB on front panel
- Replace the Power LED
- Test the GPU one more time

I'll try and post some updates later today.


----------



## lyra (Dec 17, 2016)

no proper mounting hardware for a narrow ilm? no problem!
using various bolts from the cooler hardware and a couple of scrap bits of metal cut to size and holes drilled in the right places i made my own mounting hardware and learned that just cause it says lga1366 compatible on the box doesnt mean its compatible with my kind of lga1366


----------



## infrared (Dec 17, 2016)

That's a proper mod not a ghetto mod  Needs more zip ties!


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 17, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> I'm starting a new project for one of my buddies:



But but but where are the Reams of Sponsers logo's and the multitude of boxes being unpacked and multiple pics of Bit's from every Angle

Oops


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 17, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> But but but where are the Reams of Sponsers logo's and the multitude of boxes being unpacked and multiple pics of Bit from every Angle
> 
> Oops


Oh, shit... I knew I forgot something


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 17, 2016)

A little update on my weekend project.
1) The front panel PCB got a new pair of USB connectors
 
2) A power LED got a proper connector and was re-installed with some hot glue
  
3) PSU went through intensive cleaning and sanitation. Also, I had to install a new fan, and the guy I bought it from will get an ass-kicking tomorrow ("The power supply is working perfectly!" he said). 
The fan was taken from a no-name dead PSU, which served me well for the past 3 months... 
...as an organ donor 
  
4) Everything is put together, and looks rather nice
I don't like that ve-e-e-ery small gap between GPU and HDD, but I don't think it will be a problem.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 19, 2016)

Kids, please don't do this at home....


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Dec 19, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> Kids, please don't do this at home....



Clean and organised I see, not to sound critical but that desk is missing a soldering iron,hot glue gun, zipties,extra ductape...


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 19, 2016)

dont whant to set it"' said:


> Clean and organised I see, not to sound critical but that desk is missing a soldering iron,hot glue gun, zipties,extra ductape...


The camera on my phone gets "tired" sometimes and can't focus anywhere beyond certain distance.... It's all there, but it did not make it into a shot. 
Here we go, a bit better one:
 

Glue gun is somewhere under the desk.

The battery is almost ready. My Dell V131 will be super-happy 


BTW, today I saw an online ad for some cheap used Tesla Model S cells! 3000-3200mAh per cell. I'm wondering if I should sell this Dell and find me a Lenovo X230 with a dead extended battery pack...
That's friggin 9cell at 3000mAh (over 100Wh!!!!!!! )


----------



## witkazy (Jan 4, 2017)

PC case expansion that i did actualy use for couple months untill i've finished Iggy ,mod that i'm using till very day


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 4, 2017)

witkazy said:


> PC case expansion that i did actually use for couple months until i've finished Iggy ,mod that i'm using till very day


Love that PSU! For some reason it reminds me of a massive turbocharger on an old sportscar.


----------



## witkazy (Jan 4, 2017)

mad max style postalocalyptic solution


----------



## laamanaator (Jan 4, 2017)

Here's my ghetto cooling mount for an AIO water cooler: (And also a ghetto case...)


Spoiler














Spoiler


----------



## xvi (Jan 5, 2017)

laamanaator said:


> Here's my ghetto cooling mount for an AIO water cooler: (And also a ghetto case...)


Highly acceptable for this thread.

Sidenote, I remember everyone was complaining about those fans with pumps built into them when these AIOs came out, but I haven't heard too many complaints. Anyone know if they've been reliable?


----------



## witkazy (Jan 5, 2017)

If You focus and lissen You can practicly hear Cartman singing "In the ghetto,in the gheeeeetoooo" ooo i miss somtimes dark side of modding, Thank You All for reminding me where i come from.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 5, 2017)

witkazy said:


> Cartman singing "In the ghetto











>>>>>


----------



## witkazy (Jan 6, 2017)

Fire wire ,what is it good for ? Huh,absolutly nothing!


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 6, 2017)

witkazy said:


> Fire wire ,what is it good for ? Huh,absolutly nothing!


I have a better idea for my old Chieftec. I want to replace FireWire with a pair of USB3.0 connectors(there should be enough space, I think).
Just need to get it started sometime after Jan 14th...


----------



## witkazy (Jan 6, 2017)

well , in my case instead of fire wire comes power on led and port will be ,portable heh heh, as stand alone outside of the pc case


----------



## Derek12 (Jan 6, 2017)

I don't have a molex connector to plug a new fan, while another is used for case LEDs

I had to cut down the PSU wire used for the LEDs and get the ground and +12V, the +5V was covered to avoid shorts
Cut the fan and Leds Molex connector

I used these






To get two cables from the ground and +12V to plug the fans and LEDs

It still works fine


----------



## Papahyooie (Jan 6, 2017)

Derek12 said:


> I don't have a molex connector to plug a new fan, while another is used for case LEDs
> 
> I had to cut down the PSU wire used for the LEDs and get the ground and +12V, the +5V was covered to avoid shorts
> Cut the fan and Leds Molex connector
> ...



Not ghetto enough. Use solder and electrical tape!

EDIT to avoid double posting: 
I wish I had pictures of it, but a post a page or so back made me remember my Geforce 8500GT. I zip-tied an intel processor heat sink to it and overclocked the ever-loving crap out of it. I don't remember the numbers, but I do remember it was over 50% overclocked on the core. Also stuck some ram heatsinks on there and overclocked that too. It could almost match my buddy's 8600 in real world games. Good times....


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 8, 2017)

ghetto wrapping counted?
i forgot where i put the plastic and the box but i need better cover before i keep it somewhere


----------



## witkazy (Jan 9, 2017)

well , that just happened:


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 9, 2017)

witkazy said:


> well , that just happened:


oooooh, toasty.....


----------



## witkazy (Jan 11, 2017)

Kiss my shiny metal case


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 11, 2017)

witkazy said:


> Kiss my shiny metal caseView attachment 82921 View attachment 82922


LOL. That's the best one ever! 

Did you participate in a design team for the latest Mac Pro by any chance?


----------



## witkazy (Jan 11, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> LOL. That's the best one ever!
> 
> Did you participate in a design team for the latest Mac Pro by any chance?


hell no ,but thanks man heh heh,i've noticed You're Zim fan kudos.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 16, 2017)

Someone awesome off this site sent me an Asustek AIO because i was a twat and blew up my H100. I have removed the 120mm rad and swapped it for the 240mm off the H100

i manged to get antifreeze in my mouth and i didnt even suck anything.

here are the tools i used

pipette
PTFE tape
sharp knife
pliers
McDonalds tray
small dish ( dont tell my wife)


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 16, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i manged to get antifreeze in my mouth



How was the Austrain Wine ?

Pics of finished job with 240 rad please


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 16, 2017)

this is me at the testing stage. I am leak free but at the moment the temperature results arent very good using the double rad. It may be too much volume or too much "lift" for the pump.

Tomorrow i think i will swap the smaller rad back in.


I havent made a bracket to fix the rad on the back. Despite being corrugated there isnt much "give" in the pipes and i may swap them  entirely.  H100 was much better in this respect (and cooling wise) because the fittings swivveled at both ends.


So.

this is my ghetto balancing act.

1. mirror
2 Northbridge cooling fan
3. sunglasses case containing screws
4 a chunk of wood


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 17, 2017)

Temps with H/T on and off @ 4.0ghz with the *240 mm rad*



 








and  this is with the* small 120mm *rad H/T off



 


I played GTA V for a couple of hours last night and the hottest core hit 68C so i think i will leave the 240mm on and run my system at 4.0ghz and H/T on.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 17, 2017)

just a small improvment then ( any improvment is better than a knackered H00 with zero cooling ...)


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 17, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> this is me at the testing stage. I am leak free but at the moment the temperature results arent very good using the double rad. It may be too much volume or too much "lift" for the pump.
> 
> Tomorrow i think i will swap the smaller rad back in.
> 
> ...



maybe a little dust cleaning wouldn't go astray either hint for cleaning rads so they look like new bucket of hot water and sugar soap no need to blow dust everywhere and for the rest a 1" paint brush and the vacuum cleaner


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 17, 2017)

im parked in our sitting room with a roaring coal fire, dust is a nightmare for me at this time of year. 

I use cans of compressed air from Poundland and a brush.


----------



## PHaS3 (Jan 17, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> I don't like that ve-e-e-ery small gap between GPU and HDD, but I don't think it will be a problem.



Lol I thought that was "Ghetto-Anti-Sag" (TM) lol


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 17, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> im parked in our sitting room with a roaring coal fire, dust is a nightmare for me at this time of year.
> 
> I use cans of compressed air from Poundland and a brush.




Might be time for some ghetto fan/case filters then steal a pair of the little womans stockings


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 17, 2017)

Athlonite said:


> Might be time for some ghetto fan/case filters then steal a pair of the little womans stockings



What Denier do you recomend
the Range is 7 to 200
24 Denier seems to be the most common mesh


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 17, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> 24 Denier seems to be the most common mesh




they are 2 pairs for a quid in Poundland.......  i wish they had changing rooms, i always feel a bit vulnerable when i try them on in the aisle.
https://www.poundland.co.uk/


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 17, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> they are 2 pairs for a quid in Poundland....... i wish they had changing rooms, i always feel a bit vulnerable when i try them on in the aisle.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 17, 2017)

"Networking center"







 The unused hook is for my light saber which was on my belt as I took this picture


----------



## Jetster (Jan 17, 2017)

I have a person I know who has a kid that is extremely hard on electronics. When he breaks them she just gives them to me. 

This laptop he broke the hinge and you would have to replace the screen to fix it right. I epoxied the two screws back and it seams to be holding. Also soldered the antenna wire. Forgot to take a pic of the Epoxy job


----------



## EntropyZ (Jan 22, 2017)

Year 2004 case w/ a window, check. A graphics card with a displaced heatsink (Custom MSI GeForce 8500 GT w/ Asus heatsink from a Radeon GPU + an Intel fan), check. Replaced AM2 motherboard capacitors, check. Overheating chipset and hard drive, fail.

I thought I missed blue screens pre-Windows 8, but when a gaming session is at stake I'm not willing to take any chances, so this another way of me beating around the problem.

So many poor old processor heasink fans from the Celerons and Pentiums of old aren't seeing much conventional use nowadays. Well I am at it again to just stick them into things and pray it helps, and it does! No more blue screens for me, oh yeah.

The system is almost as loud as a server box, but it just works™.

The dust is the icing on the cake so to speak, the leftovers from the previous owners...








What doesn't get old for me are holographic stickers, they look gooood. I wish AMD had prettier products before, the heatsinks were always not as inviting to the eyes as I wanted. Also no cooling for the mosfets, LGA 775 stock fans would blow some air on the sides that provides at least some movement of air around the power delivery area on the motherboard.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 23, 2017)

need some foam for sound dampening


----------



## Jetster (Jan 24, 2017)

Believe it or not its actually holding 

Epoxy hinge


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jan 29, 2017)

Finally got some time, mood and ideas to fix up my pc with parts lying around. I got to cable managed an atx non modular power supply in small itx case. Thought of using zipties but it would not work out as I needed something not permanent and can be taken out again. I have to cut zipties to remove them and I would waste them.

After some snacking in the kitchen and tying the packet up with rubberbands. I thought yeah rubberbands can work! They are also cheap and plentiful.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 29, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Believe it or not its actually holding
> 
> Epoxy hinge


Do not think we didn't notice missing X keycap ... makes me wonder how you're going to ghetto that one


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 29, 2017)

Rubber Bands age / perish and go twang unexpectly
apart from that no problem ( zip ties are better )


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jan 29, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Rubber Bands age / perish and go twang unexpectly
> apart from that no problem ( zip ties are better )



That is true rubberbands do get softer and begin breaking apart long term. Agree on zipties being better.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 29, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Rubber Bands age / perish and go twang unexpectly
> apart from that no problem ( zip ties are better )



True but keep from getting your oily hands on them they will last much longer, but like and foam, rubber even plastic weakens over time.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 29, 2017)

BiggieShady said:


> Do not think we didn't notice missing X keycap ... makes me wonder how you're going to ghetto that one



I don't know what your talking about, it works fine


----------



## natr0n (Jan 29, 2017)

Fixed a beat up laptop for my Father. Cleaned,repasted and fixed a blown speaker with duck tape.
The charging port broke off had no glue. I had some thin foam.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 29, 2017)

Jetster said:


> it works fine


I see what you did there


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 29, 2017)

Jetster said:


> I don't know what your talking about, it works fine


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 2, 2017)

One of the reasons I hate to fix laptops after someone else, is because something is always f%^ed up (almost like marrying a twice-divorced woman).

My friend brought a Thinkpad T520 with some serious crap that needed fixin', so the touchpad was on my backburner to the last moment.
Apparently it was in repair several times already, because lots of things were out of place or did not look right...

I will eventually change that connector, but here's how I got it working for now.
There is a piece of thin business card prying on the ribbon cable, while half of the eraser is holding the latch(between WiFi card and ribbon).


----------



## Jetster (Feb 2, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> One of the reasons I hate to fix laptops after someone else, is because something is always f%^ed up (almost like marrying a twice-divorced woman).
> View attachment 83689



I hate fixing them the first time. Most are built like crap


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 2, 2017)

Jetster said:


> I hate fixing them the first time. Most are built like crap


I can deal with crappy builds, just can't handle our idiot "PC repair technicians".
Every time I get something completely messed up, the story is the same:
- a person brings a laptop/PC/tablet/phone/videocard to the "more affordable" type of the service center
- They briefly inspect the device and tell that his or her CPU/GPU/SoC is broken and needs to be replaced
- Then they charge upwards of $80 for a replacement chip and work upfront, maybe more (depending on the device, not the IC)
- The repair boils down to spilling as much cheap rosin flux as they can and heating everything up with hot air rework station (even if this is not needed). In most cases it's a simple reflow and not a replacement at all
- If they shot the moon, then they charge 50% more on top (for whatever reason, because customer has money), if not - they say the repair was unsuccessful but they won't give the money back (we spent it on parts and labor)
- best case scenario - customer gets 7 day warranty and repeats the process 2-4 weeks later.

At the end of day I get a laptop which needed a power button replaced or a couple of knocked-off capacitors, but it already has an overheated GPU, corroded motherboard and melted connectors. Maybe some damaged USB ports too...


----------



## natr0n (Feb 4, 2017)

Cleaned PC today.
View attachment 83727    

Ghetto vrm fan suspended with twine . 2x80mm ghetto fan replacement mod. Also the nail clipper I modded it with heatshrink for grip

I still cant figure out uploading it seems


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 5, 2017)

natr0n said:


> Cleaned PC today.
> View attachment 83727 View attachment 83731 View attachment 83732 View attachment 83733 View attachment 83734
> 
> Ghetto vrm fan suspended with twine . 2x80mm ghetto fan replacement mod. Also the nail clipper I modded it with heatshrink for grip
> ...


yeah deepcool asssasin


----------



## jaggerwild (Feb 7, 2017)

MSI Z97 board came with a burnt IC chip which was caused by the PCI-e socket being ripped off then powered on(the pins touched). replaced the IC chip, used a heat gun pulled all the PCI-e 2 pins, boom works! Not so much a TRUE GHETTO MOD as I knew it would work.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 19, 2017)

A while ago i was a twat and managed to make my Corsair H100 pump go "phut" and start smoking. I was really pissed off, it only cost me 25 quid second hand and i was chuffed to bits with it. It kept my X5670 suitably cool at 4.5ghz I hated the look of the pump......


it reminded of the sign for a Gents toilet







So i did this








Then i blew it up by fucking around in the case and snagging a cable which i then hurriedly stuck in the wrong hole........... The only cooling solution i had at hand was the stock fan and cooler off an FX8350 - it worked but, not well and it was very loud.


It looked like this







i didnt like it at all and i added some weight for better contact









Then............someone very kind from here ( who is a Knob but will remain nameless) sent me a Asetek 510 LC which didnt perform as well as the H 100) so i took the double rad off the H100 and stuck it with the Asetek pump.







It looked like this






Roll on to today....Sunday and i took the H100 apart  ( just for something to do) and removed the pcb that controls the fans and lights



 


hmmmmm,  only this bit is cooked


 

Fuck it i will just rip it out and test the pump without it



 


Works fine.



When i have the time and inclination ( and antifreeze) i will put the double rad back on.

It looks like this now 



 


One of the feautures of H100 is that you can plug in and control 4 fans by pressing a button on the pump........i never plugged any fans in there anyway....too difficult to hide all those cables so losing the pcb is of no consequence to me.



Happy days........back up to 4.5ghz soon


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 19, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> ( who is a Knob but will remain nameless)



Sticks and Stones may break my Bones   but i know people that put welsh ponys heads into bed's ( they learned from the Romans ).


----------



## erocker (Feb 26, 2017)

PSP analog thumb pad connected to an Arduino Pro Micro ATmega32u4 and molded to a Logitech Extreme 3D pro.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 26, 2017)

got a UFD but the slider doesnt work well


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 26, 2017)

Got my dell optiplex 990 cooled with thermalright arrow silver sb-e cooler.
Took the dvd drive and laptop hdd out to make a room for the huge cooler. Intalled 2tb 3.5" hdd.
Temperature with stock cooler was terrible idle 42°c
Now with the huge cooler
25°c idle full load 35-37°c
Please see pictures!

i5 2400s 2nd gen
8gb ram
Dell inc. motherboard without pci-e  slot shame
Intel HD GPU

I bought this system for £15 quid
Seller says not working. But it's 100% working. 
So The seller is not working. Lol


----------



## AsRock (Feb 26, 2017)

Looks a little BIG for the case .


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 26, 2017)

I want to put that on my diy test bench but the Motherboard is not design for atx or matx cases. So I put the big cooler instead.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 26, 2017)

Further to my pump exploits as detailed above.

Today i had a stroke of luck, i went into my shed and found a length of 6mm i/d airline off a broken footpump so i have installed my H100 pump with a single rad. I havent got antifreeze to add so im using just plain water till i go to town on wednesday.

Its great to be back up to 4.5ghz.......


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 26, 2017)

Forgot to share my modified asus rog g20 sff pc with 4790 with Corsair h80i aio cooler and gtx 780 gpu with external 500w psu to feed the 780gtx. Purpose to beat the heat from stock cooler. 
Look!


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 26, 2017)

Guess you Raised the Case Resale value


----------



## deflipe (Feb 28, 2017)

When you're ugly out,  But you have good feelings


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 28, 2017)

I am a twat.



 

I pulled them off by accident. I had already pulled off the glue that fixed them to the housing so it is all my own fault. .....

@Luke Whitton is going to solder them back on for me.


----------



## natr0n (Mar 4, 2017)

I hate travel distance in controllers,  so I made some shims with my trusty white roll of electrical tape.
Also, I had Dpad shimmed previously...It's pretty much shit without some mods.
This is a generic 360 pad btw.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 4, 2017)

erocker said:


> PSP analog thumb pad connected to an Arduino Pro Micro ATmega32u4 and molded to a Logitech Extreme 3D pro.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 84534


i gave out a couple of those to a fellow "scrap loving" TPU'r not too long ago iirc....


----------



## erocker (Mar 4, 2017)

The real PSP pads are the best. I've since replaced mine with an authentic one and the movement is much smoother.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 5, 2017)

deflipe said:


> When you're ugly out,  But you have good feelings
> 
> View attachment 84631 View attachment 84632


haha sleeper
i want to build that but im kinda poor


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 5, 2017)

My other neighbor broke his laptop: both housing and display hinges were broken, screwholes damaged beyond repair, and LVDS cable was not in good shape either...
After an unsuccessful attempt at restoring display mounts with epoxy, I finally found a solution: wood screws!
  

This is a Lenovo G580, what's worse - it's a version 20157, which is famous for crappy case, broken hinges, cracked displays and other stuff...
... and makes it impossible to find replacement parts, because there are no new ones, and the used parts usually suffer from initial stages of that same damage.


And there is another thing I wanted to show.
Not sure if it qualifies as Ghetto Mod, but it sure does for recycling household items as tools of trade.
Old socks and toothbrushes are irreplaceable for cleaning PCBs after soldering (or cleaning "dust crust" from laptop fans):


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 5, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> My other neighbor broke his laptop: both housing and display hinges were broken, screwholes damaged beyond repair, and LVDS cable was not in good shape either...
> After an unsuccessful attempt at restoring display mounts with epoxy, I finally found a solution: wood screws!
> View attachment 84805 View attachment 84806
> 
> ...


I should have taken pics.. I just had a lenovo U530 in the shop that had the hinges broken off of the lid and the frame. I had to epoxy 10 of the 12 nuts, 5 of which did not have enough surrounding plastic to hold, so I had to drill through the lid and the case above the keyboard to remount the hinges. Finally got everything solid enough to hold opening and shutting, and the BCD had crashed, and could not get it rebuilt for anything, and had to reload 8.1. Win7 was ok, but everything from 8 forward made it much harder to recover the OS....


----------



## EntropyZ (Mar 12, 2017)

This is my ghetto ATX build (yes that is a TT Core V21 uATX that I am abusing because I am stupid like that) that I made up a dozen minutes ago because I was bored, morbidly curious, tired from sleep deprivation, and not to mention all the products that are based on storage based silicon have almost doubled in price in my country! _But then, I remember it could be even worse._ I think I can deal with this... Send help.




For some of you wondering that's a letter bag that has bubble wrap inside it. I'm using it as an insulator so I don't short the motherboard, because surprise, pretty much all mounting holes won't line up in any orientation.








Everything is going where it should, thankfully all of my cables are more than a metre long. The hard drive is just shoved in with the PSU cables underneath the motherboard mounting plate.




The card plate is hitting the bottom? Put a calculator under the motherboard. Solved.




And by praying to some people that I like here whose names I won't mention. The computer still boots.




The build is in my specs. I'm using it until AMD decides Ryzen 3 and 5 is good enough for release. I hope this is the last time I do something like this. It's just not right. Everything about my life isn't right, to be brutally honest. Going to try install some legacy ATi\AMD drivers and get some sleep afterwards.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 13, 2017)

I did some too . My LAN party Box got a cheap china water block... 750Ti simply doesn't deserve more lol.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 13, 2017)

Ferrum Master said:


> I did some too . My LAN party Box got a cheap china water block... 750Ti simply doesn't deserve more lol.
> 
> View attachment 85095 View attachment 85096 View attachment 85097 View attachment 85098 View attachment 85099 View attachment 85100 View attachment 85101 View attachment 85102 View attachment 85104 View attachment 85105


you got nokia there, it would last longer than your current rig


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 5, 2017)

I modded a thingy into a wotsit


----------



## jaw shwaa (Apr 5, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I modded a thingy into a wotsit
> 
> 
> View attachment 85880
> ...


 That's a nice doohickey you got there


----------



## infrared (Apr 7, 2017)

I bought a couple of cheap TEC's to play with after I found my old Swiftech Apogee waterblock and figured I could frankenstein it together with the Silverstone cooler from the QX9650 rig, and a deafeningly loud 120mm delta fan. Handily the Rad has 4 ports, so i made connected in an alternative route back to the reservior, skipping the radiator, and clamped off the return from the radiator. I didn't even need to drain it! 

The TEC is rated for 150W electrical power, and going off the confusing graphs on the spec sheet it should be pumping ~90-100W of heat from the loop and outputting ~250w of heat on hot side, not enough to cool the system while under load, but if you turn the pc off and let it chill for a while you have time to boot up and run a quick benchmark before coolant temp rises. I got it down to 12C at one point, and it was still dropping gradually.

I really need to clear some space to set this all up properly, and eventually get it built into a decent case. (edit, not with the ghettochill)


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 11, 2017)

Much BETTER and NEAT that the air cooling...... Please check the old air cooling

Modified corsair H100 upgrade tubings from black old ugly tube to the transparent tubing with 13mm od soft tubes with red dye...

*TOP VIEW*




*SIDE TOP VIEW] 








IDLE MODE




STRESSED MODE




Really nice temps.. Thanks for my DIY AIO corsair H100*


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 11, 2017)

I changed the tubes on my H100 and i used a broken foot pump that i literally stumbled across in my shed.















Saved me a few quid and i didnt like the old crinkly corrugated ones at all.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 11, 2017)

Double posting with a different topic


I am seriously thinking about finding one of these old school desks and fitting my sons pc inside. He loves the other wooden cases i have made and i think it would be very practical and cool


----------



## AsRock (Apr 11, 2017)

Yeah should be pretty easy to do, sounds like fun project.

Well i have been a TackIR user for many year ( Since TIR3 ), well i got a TIR4 many moons ago how ever the stand broke on it a long time ago and was getting annoyed using valco to solve the issue.  I had some spare dense foam and thought  of a way to solve it by making a hole for the cable of the TIR4 and making a slot hole for the microphone i use too.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 14, 2017)

not too ghetto, add some protection for cables by using thin cardboard and clear tape


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 14, 2017)

micropage7 said:


> View attachment 86361
> not too ghetto, add some protection for cables by using thin cardboard and clear tape



While I applaud where boredom has taken you.... what exactly are you protecting against? The cable is secured at both ends, so unless the pcb is moving, they are fine being naked.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 14, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> While I applaud where boredom has taken you.... what exactly are you protecting against? The cable is secured at both ends, so unless the pcb is moving, they are fine being naked.


yep its safebut the mouse has little room there and the cables are pretty flimsy actually its just to prevent the cables get snapped when i clean it up


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 15, 2017)

Not computer-related, but still electronics-related...

Ghetto EMI shield! 
Those NRF24L1 modules are famous for being sensitive to interference, so if you want to get an acclaimed 1km range out of it - you've got to do some minor improvements.
Some guys simply wrap it in an aluminium foil, or use a conductive sticky tape (like the ones inside your phones and tablets), but I had a spare shield from Nexus 7 motherboard, and strapped it with some electrical tape.
This method is more reliable, does not have a risk of shorting your components, and does not make it look like oven-baked chicken wing 

And another one from the same project. I had a bunch of spare cellphone batteries, and I really wanted to use one inside an RC remote.
Unfortunately, soldering wires directly to the battery may make it go poof, and buying a new LiPo specifically for this project was out of question (I'm trying to use as much shit that's just laying around as possible).
So, I spent the next 10 minutes making a DIY battery holder from a cheap protoboard (bought a 10-pack for a $1 some time in 2013) and a paperclip.
The end result is very pleasing. The battery actually snaps-in and stays in place, even if I drop the remote.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 17, 2017)

I modified a piece of ash tree into an ash tray come multi purpose utencil holder. Very versatile and decorative. 



 



 



 

I call it The Twisted Seagull.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 19, 2017)

Ghetto Router cooling Mod + DD-WRT install How To.

Click if Your Curious 



Spoiler: Finally got DD-WRT into Netgear Router Tho :)









*"Professional" DD-WRT Mod "How-To"*


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 19, 2017)

Guess you need to build your own replacement case  and include a > 120mm fan


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Apr 19, 2017)

infrared said:


> I bought a couple of cheap TEC's to play with after I found my old Swiftech Apogee waterblock and figured I could frankenstein it together with the Silverstone cooler from the QX9650 rig, and a deafeningly loud 120mm delta fan. Handily the Rad has 4 ports, so i made connected in an alternative route back to the reservior, skipping the radiator, and clamped off the return from the radiator. I didn't even need to drain it!
> 
> The TEC is rated for 150W electrical power, and going off the confusing graphs on the spec sheet it should be pumping ~90-100W of heat from the loop and outputting ~250w of heat on hot side, not enough to cool the system while under load, but if you turn the pc off and let it chill for a while you have time to boot up and run a quick benchmark before coolant temp rises. I got it down to 12C at one point, and it was still dropping gradually.
> 
> ...


the cooler is upside down so less effective. The way the liquid in the pipes work, in my understanding, is that the heat boils it turn it into a gas and the hot gas rises and cools then returns to liquid state to then return to the pool at the bottom. A quiet fan would help too. I could be wrong...


----------



## AsRock (Apr 20, 2017)

Pioneer VSX-56TXI needed some TLC, some one broke a bunch of the speaker terminals on the back, all so noticed that the original design  had a rear fan too but seems like they left it out in production so i added my own which works of a small USB adapter.


----------



## Intervention (Apr 20, 2017)

This is my mod for when a GPU fan goes bad. You can do this with a stock Intel cooler or another GPU heat sink with proper clearance using zip ties.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 20, 2017)

@basco  I had to bash the hard drive caddy thing with a hammer so i could install this gpu.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 21, 2017)

Tiny screw and non magnetic screwdriver?

PTFE tape works.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## AsRock (Apr 21, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Tiny screw and non magnetic screwdriver?
> 
> PTFE tape works.
> 
> ...



I just use a HDD magnet and attach it to the top of the screw driver if one of those. Just be careful of your fingers as some are pretty dam powerful.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 27, 2017)

Ive made a gift for my wife. She's going to love it.....



Spoiler


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 27, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Ive made a gift for my wife. She's going to love it.....


Oh no, it's not an x5650...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 27, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> Oh no, it's not an x5650...



Its AMD of course. I couldnt drill into an Intel chip.....that would be sacriligeous.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 27, 2017)

You did not de-pin it then   was that because she can use it to comb her baps hair 
I can say that because i'm not in the same Village


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Apr 27, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Its Intel of course. I couldnt drill into an AMD chip.....that would be sacriligeous.




thats more like it !!!


----------



## AsRock (Apr 28, 2017)

Not a mod and more of a fix due to idiots sending 48lb's items in the post only wrapped up in  cardboard.Dials got damaged and were loose so by taking the dial apart and placing a very small piece of plastic in the right place fixed it .






Spot the piece of plastic .





A little cleaning be all done.


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 28, 2017)

Today's ghetto invention: a hi-tech DIY electronic sock dryer!
Totally spaced out that I had no clean socks today, so I had to quickly run a washing machine cycle and figure out a creative and fast way of drying at least one pair of socks 


Spoiler




 
Also has a shared function of my cat's napping spot.
 

At least something I can thank ASUS for


----------



## r9 (Apr 28, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Ive made a gift for my wife. She's going to love it.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Put it on her, make sure pins are facing away from you and give her a tight hug lol.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 28, 2017)

r9 said:


> Put it on her, make sure pins are facing away from you and give her a tight hug lol.





My daughter wore it last night and it looked superb and  I'm going to put  one on a leather string for my son too. He studies music tech and wants to wear in at college............


I just hope they arent too toxic if worn close to the skin


----------



## silkstone (Apr 29, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> Today's ghetto invention: a hi-tech DIY electronic sock dryer!
> Totally spaced out that I had no clean socks today, so I had to quickly run a washing machine cycle and figure out a creative and fast way of drying at least one pair of socks
> 
> 
> ...



I always just use a hairdryer and pit it into the opening of the sock. Dries in about 3 minutes.
I have to do this a lot considering it floods every other week here.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 29, 2017)

Microwave or above mentioned hair dryer method


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 29, 2017)

Looks like I'm not the only one who forgets about clean socks


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 29, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Microwave


Tried that with a pair of washed Skivvies
Soggy on the edges black carbonised hole where the brown stain is usualy resident
Bin time


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 1, 2017)

I needed a prettier tin to keep screws in.


----------



## infrared (May 1, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I needed a prettier tin to keep screws in.



Wow, how long did that take? I'm genuinely impressed!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 1, 2017)

About 6 hours in total. Lots of drying time between coats of varnish.

I made a smaller one for my son last week. Not as good quality but done in about 3 hours.

My son studies music, its going to have a hard life so i anticipate "running repairs"


----------



## JunkBear (May 1, 2017)

AsRock said:


> Looks a little BIG for the case .



Someone is compensating.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 1, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> black carbonised hole where the brown stain is usualy resident



Thats terribly descriptive i laughed tho.
now they look EVEN more like a crime scene?


----------



## JunkBear (May 1, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Thats terribly descriptive i laughed tho.
> now they look EVEN more like a crime scene?


To me it sounds more like an intense dhiarrea after eating spicy food


----------



## Kissamies (May 3, 2017)

Well, the pump on my AIO died, so...








Next thing to do is a leak test.


----------



## Kissamies (May 3, 2017)

Aaaand not leaking yet. This is my best mod this far!


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 3, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> Aaaand not leaking yet. This is my best mod this far!



genuinely impressed, all the stories i have encountered of users cracking open the Loop on theyre AIO's ends in "well i was gonna throw it out anyway" _trashbarrel justifications_


----------



## Kissamies (May 4, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> genuinely impressed, all the stories i have encountered of users cracking open the Loop on theyre AIO's ends in "well i was gonna throw it out anyway" _trashbarrel justifications_


I had nothing to lose, now running leak test till morning (it's 3.06 am here in Finland) so then I'll see does it work like it should.

The only mistake I made was to cut the hose too close to the pump, so I have to McGyver it somewhere.. 

edit: And I got that pump for free. 

edit 2: Since it's not an AIO anymore, so should I just call it a H2O cooler? Suggestions?

and btw, not a single drop of water leaked


----------



## AsRock (May 4, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> I had nothing to lose, now running leak test till morning (it's 3.06 am here in Finland) so then I'll see does it work like it should.
> 
> The only mistake I made was to cut the hose too close to the pump, so I have to *McGyver it somewhere*..
> 
> ...



Well if you do hope it works as you want it too , lets hope you did not McGyver it .


----------



## IceScreamer (May 13, 2017)

One screw that holds my GPU fan (out of three) lost the thread on it so the fan casing started vibrating at a certain rpm. I figured i might as well up the cooling a bit on the card as well as replace the casing. So I ordered spare Accelero Extreme IV fan from Arctic. Around €8 plus shipping. 

Removed the stock shroud and fan and mounted Accelero on the new heatsink, zip-ties where needed. I made a little stand-off on the rear vent of the card to prevent the fan from hitting the heatsink. 

I did a quick temp check with Valley bench (highest temp):

-stock 71 degrees, a bit audible
-/w Accelero 58 degrees on 100% barely audible.

Also, VRM temps never exceeded 61 degrees during the test.





The stand-off bit


----------



## Komshija (May 27, 2017)

My very old PC case which isn't in use since 2010. I found it in some sealed box in the attic. I modified it with 115 mm angle grinder, drill and fine round hand file to increase cooling capacity and decrease temperatures. It was my second PC, so back them I didn't care much about aesthetics. Despite ugly looking, it was functional and temperatures were on average 5°C lower. Setup inside was AMD Athlon 3000+ Barton / ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe (dead) / Sapphire X1950 Pro / 2,5 GB Kingmax DDR 400 / 160 GB WD HDD.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 27, 2017)

@Komshija
While viewing this from my iPhone this picture looked like  someone was making a sandwich on the side of a pc


----------



## dorsetknob (May 27, 2017)

I thought 
" good Grouping   did he use a AR15"


----------



## Kissamies (May 27, 2017)

Lookin' good!


----------



## Komshija (May 27, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> @Komshija
> While viewing this from my iPhone this picture looked like  someone was making a sandwich on the side of a pc


 Yep, it looks ridiculous, but hey, temps were 5°C lower! Intake was pulling too much dust inside, so I improvised and made my own dust filter. Intake was blowing cool air directly into the CPU cooler, while exhaust was extracting air from the GPU.  Back then (that was in 2006, I think), I can't remember of any new PC cases on the market with dedicated air filters. 



dorsetknob said:


> I thought
> " good Grouping   did he use a AR15"


 AK 74, it's more accurate.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 27, 2017)

Komshija said:


> it looks ridiculous, but hey



no i didnt mean it looks ridiculous....Trust me, it looks FAR better than my "modifications" ,i wasnt saying it looks bad, i was just saying that when i was on my iphone, since the screen is so small, it looked like lunch meats and some type of veggies . i respect that you would re-use an older case...thats something i would do. IMO buying fancy cases is like putting stickers on a PC.

this is an example of MY mod's..... hot glues fan speed switch in front of case..


----------



## Komshija (May 29, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> no i didnt mean it looks ridiculous....Trust me, it looks FAR better than my "modifications" ,i wasnt saying it looks bad, i was just saying that when i was on my iphone, since the screen is so small, it looked like lunch meats and some type of veggies . i respect that you would re-use an older case...thats something i would do. IMO buying fancy cases is like putting stickers on a PC.


 Trust me, my old case really looks ridiculous.  It's functional, but that's it. Besides, it has a big golden eagle sticker on the top and Odessa (sneakers/trainers) sticker on the right panel. I was a teenager and I thought it was super-cool back then, but now I can only laugh at it. I bought this case new with my first PC in 2002, re-used it in 2004 for hardware upgrade and finally put in the box probably somewhere in 2010. The case was modified somewhere in 2006.
From my perspective, a good looking case is like a good looking car.



jboydgolfer said:


> this is an example of MY mod's..... hot glues fan speed switch in front of case..


You can still modify it with custom switch and better wire management or you can remove it and install PWM fans (eg. Arctic F12 PWM).


----------



## Rehmanpa (May 29, 2017)

This was from when I just got all the components but before I got a case. It was summer and this thing was in the middle of my room (in addition to my main pc). The heat was too Damn high (dual x5670s and an r9 290x, who needs a heater). That white cpu cooler didn't have the right socket support so I just rolled with it.


----------



## AsRock (May 30, 2017)

Well some time ago i got a NAD T753, this unit was in a AS IS and on top of that it seemed like it been left in the basement for years, so signs of rust was around the bottom screws even the transformer had a little, how ever the unit needed some deserved cleaning how ever met the fate of these units typically have, there power source fails and all the channels fails to work as a +\- power fails, this is due to excessive heat.

Soon got a NAD T770 which is a nice unit how ever does not have the classy NAD punch i like.

Well 6 months or so passed and having heard the classic NAD sound and having the classy NAD punch i noticed 2 more on ebay, yup i got them both HAHA, by this time the 1st unit had been stripped down sold some of the parts and pretty much made my money back.

Both units set me back $150 shipped.

One of them came with a HTR3 and the other a HTR2 remotes. Knowing full well with a little time a HTR3 remote would sell for at least $75, i actually got $85 so got me money back for one.

The 2nd one i got had been dropped by UPS but thankfully the guy who i got it off insured it and sent me $100 3 weeks later and told me to keep the unit. So i was at the point were they had cost me actually nothing if not including the one i got many months before which i think owes me about 25$ as i sold the jumpers of the rear for $27 lol.

( thank You UPS )





Well both in the same failed state as my 1st, no sound on all channels. One had a fail diode and 2 caps.









Once they were replaced one was in fully working order, how ever turned out failing again which was due to dry joints ( i know i should of checked 1st time around ). And back to fully working order but of course i was not happy still well not for long term as i knew it would fail again.

Well the 3rd one i had a crack at it see what was going on with this one foolish enough replacing all the caps even getting as close to the spec caps and a failing diode, still working on this one maybe more later.

But anyways back in march a forum member made a comment about the caps on the NAD expecting better,  so did i but meh.  Anyways this member @Ferrum Master  i posted about all the caps i had got for one of the units and has been awesome member of the community to bounce my crazy ass idea's off and some help too.

So a Massive *Thank You* @Ferrum Master.

Well except adding a large heat sink on top of the ones already in the unit and try to cool it that way, i had the idea maybe heat pipes, but again had a even more crazy idea by flipping 5 of the 7 vregs which would hit temps of 70-90c which is fine for them but every thing near them like capacitors and diodes not so much.

This is the reason these units fail, even the diodes die as more hear means shorter life span and 3 were jammed up against the heat sink and cap so no breathing area for them what so ever.







Ok flip them ?, yes flip . yeah to put the vreg on the other side of the board but then you have another issue right ?, heat goes though the case which helps some as they are like 2 millimeters thick ande would that be enough ?, well if you read the beginning of this i had one that i stripped down well there are 2 large 2.1 LB heat sinks each 3 channels.  And thought hey why not so screwed one of those to it on the under side.

So got out my coffee filters and some tape, as the last thing i wanted was bits of metal in the unit.






After all that was done i put in the screws in the heat sink that i was planning to use put some thing on them so it would leave a mark on the chassis so i knew pretty much were to put the screws.







Ooh were did they go .
















And the whole reason i take pictures ( yes i cannot afford a microscope but feel free to buy one for me J/K).







Not perfect but good enough, for now at least, ha to double up on the padding and still not 100% but close, taking about 45c though to the heat sink as using a single layer was about 32c,






And found a use for the pads of my 2900XT which i used to keep them from bending inwards to far.







Still added a fan to the top of the unit, it's a sensor so when the temp goes over 33c the fan kicks in.










And finally


----------



## silentbogo (May 30, 2017)

Good job, @AsRock !
I might need to borrow some of your ghetto techniques, cause I'm getting a totally broken Harman/Kardon AVR100 in a few days


----------



## OneMoar (May 30, 2017)

you could have just trimmed the heatsink and put a bigger fan in there

id replace the diodes with bigger ones if they are a known fault or at least get identical ones and put them in parallel


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 30, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> bigger fan in there



No fans near an amp heat sink, forget it it will start to whistle same as the fan PWM generator.

And more Zener diodes doesn't change the dissipated heat amount, it will do actually a bit more. If it's enough, it's enough, they usually can hold up to 150C. Those there just load off the voltage margin so the LM78(9)0x after sees less voltage and less heats up.

Nevertheless I am really disappointed in NAD and their decisions to put certain parts there and how organized the chassis is... I better build my own...



silentbogo said:


> Good job, @AsRock totally broken Harman/Kardon AVR100 in a few days



Another masochist on sight xD, albeit that AVR100 is pretty generic at least normal caps and simple design, albeit really on the weak side and anemic supply section.


----------



## silentbogo (May 30, 2017)

Ferrum Master said:


> Another masochist on sight xD, albeit that AVR100 is pretty generic at least normal caps and simple design, albeit really on the weak side and anemic supply section.


Which means it will be even more fun to mod and hack. BTW, you can't simply look away, when it is $25 with only missing encoder handles and damaged front panel PCB (the panel itself looks flawless).
Maybe, if I'm not successful, it will end up in the same pile, as 3 laser printers, 8 dead laptops and 30+ dead mice... mices... mouses... you know what I mean.


----------



## AsRock (May 30, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> you could have just trimmed the heatsink and put a bigger fan in there
> 
> id replace the diodes with bigger ones if they are a known fault or at least get identical ones and put them in parallel




Did not want to put my poor dremel though that, that heats sink is about 4-5mm think of solid aluminum never mind the cost. which is the reason i did not want to cut a hole in the top as the lid to these is 2-3mm thick too, temps in that area have dropped some 40-50c+ ( over a 30 run time and even more over a longer time), there was that much heat that all the add on board front channel board.

No need to cut the heatsink with having a large place for it so it's not as if it's going to get knocked or any thing.




silentbogo said:


> Good job, @AsRock !
> I might need to borrow some of your ghetto techniques, cause I'm getting a totally broken Harman/Kardon AVR100 in a few days



Thanks, i just needed a project that was possibly fixable, how ever the NAD T753 as good as it sounds as Ferrum Master ponted out the design is bad,  Like no access to the main board without taking pretty much every screw out the rear a bunch of screws need to be taken out the front too then on top of that all the addon boards clip in and are a pain in the ass.  Testing the main board is a nightmare which is why a repair shop will most likely turn you away.

But i like the sound of it so had to keep trying .



Ferrum Master said:


> No fans near an amp heat sink, forget it it will start to whistle same as the fan PWM generator.
> 
> And more Zener diodes doesn't change the dissipated heat amount, it will do actually a bit more. If it's enough, it's enough, they usually can hold up to 150C. Those there just load off the voltage margin so the LM78(9)0x after sees less voltage and less heats up.
> 
> ...



Yeah they are 150c, although i do have some others on sale which are up to NAD specs which are 200c how ever have a 3 month waiting list for and actually have some on order although not though NAD ( Canada ) as they wanted around $3.20 each + $20 shipping, so i got them from Digi for 40c a piece and $3 shipping.

Although no need to put the new ones in the one that's working as you know, and the temps a hell lot lower than it was before so they should last a good bit of time as there only hitting 52c after 2 hours.

As for the fan i added even though you said i probably shouldn't, it's one of NAD's own fans they use on the unit and is way away from any audio cables or boards.


I do wish i had the metal tools to actually make a real case for it as like most are built to size and not the other way around, but still they could of done way better.

The newer NAD amps there addin boards fai, mainly the HDMI board as they did what people were asking for and that was interchangeable cards.  How ever HDMI\DTS chips and shit get really hot and being sideways and a few other reasons they fail which is why i have not picked up the T758 on ebay for $100 as a HDMI board will set you back no less than $400.

They should of done what most have started these days and put the card at the top of the unit, although still can fail at the top as it's crazy the temps these HDMI boards create but at least if their at the top easy add some heat sinks and other cooling methods.

NAD need to get there heads out of there butts and start thinking smarter as there passed will not continue to help them to sell.  I hope they do as they are pretty dam unique.

I


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jun 20, 2017)

Ye a clasic one, it the case arived today and picked it up ,"gutted it"(see first picture, all of those were in it ,shipped as) and I noticed it can fit 92mm fan but was only perforated for 80mm or so it seemd to me, threfore here come the second and third picture in to play, safety squints used although they were marketed as welding glasses(gave them a g o for about a buck each) were the only ones at hand, forth picture is the so far so good.
I would of used round scissors but made do with straight one, that can also do round cuts but not at such small radiuses.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jun 24, 2017)

it works!


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 25, 2017)

you know they make adapter cables right


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jun 25, 2017)

Yes, I am aware,but it's more of a custom fit particular to this case(mb | PC case)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 1, 2017)

I needed a bracket to hold this on, i think the bits are from Meccano, i found them in a drawer.


----------



## blobster21 (Jul 1, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I needed a bracket to hold this on, i think the bits are from Meccano, i found them in a drawer.
> 
> View attachment 89712



Zip ties and meccanos, ingenious !


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 1, 2017)

If i had 2 more of these bolts i wouldnt need the ties.
When the wife goes to work i will pull the house apart looking for more.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 3, 2017)

dealing with a "multi ghetto / Multi-Mod" situation here......

i "converted" a dell optiplex SFF case fan to power from standard USB ......

then i place that into my "fan housing" made of Popsicle sticks by a 6 y/o (literally)

then it plugs into the USB ports on the back of MY Asus RT AC66W, which happens to be what it is cooling too.....oh and the router has 2 square holes cut out ofthe bottom of the housing, and it sits on top of the posicle stick fan case... 
it doesnt get much more ghetto folks.....atleast not without actually trying to ghetto. i was genuinely trying to solve a issue with my hotliest router

*oh & i wired the USB backwards on accident, so the fan blows in reverse *


----------



## taz420nj (Jul 4, 2017)

It's time for an update on Plywood...  She's getting some badly needed upgrades because I ran out of space and the boot drives are failing.  For those of you who didn't see the original post, Plywood is my media server.  It's on a plywood board because I got a great deal on the mobo/RAM/processors but didn't realize until I got it that it is EATX and I don't want to spend money on a case for it.  Eventually I'll get a Norco case with backplanes but theres still other things that need spent money on before that (and this server has always been built/upgraded with what I had around or could get for a few bucks, and I like it that way lol)!

It currently has a 6TB RAID5 array (4x2TB - full) and runs PlayOn (streaming site recorder) and Plex Media Server (also does transcoding).  I was originally just going to add another 4 drives and call it a day, but then I figured the drives have been running pretty much 24x7 for the past 5 1/2 years (and they are consumer Deskstars), I'm sorta due for a failure.  Whatever I did would have to be able to replace the existing array entirely.. So I saved my pennies and got 8 x 2TB Ultrastars and a used H700 RAID card.  So now I can run them in RAID6, basically still leaving me with the same 12TB I'd have had adding another array of 4 drives but better fault tolerance and much faster IO over the old PCI-X 3Ware card.   Once everything is configured I'll move all the media over to the new array and demote the old drives to boot/OS in RAID 10.  I also bought a new EVGA Supernova 750 G3 because I know the budget 500W supply its been running on won't handle spinning up 12 hard drives.

This is sort of cobbled together so I could see what fits where and what I'm going to need to work around.  The biggest thing I'm grumbling over is the hard drive mounting. I originally used some neat L brackets which worked great for 4 drives but not so much with 12.  I found that perforated metal strapping has the holes punched just perfectly to "stack" the drives, but there is very little airspace between them.  I have three fans behind the stack and one on top, and it's keeping them pretty cool.  I may keep them like this for a bit but I'm open to suggestions.

I'm also going to make custom power cables because right now there are 14 drives and a lot of splitters; and use shorter SATA cables for the old array.  The two 2.5" drives and their pink cables will ultimately go away.  I'll probably also get a fan controller and change up the fan scheme - basically using what I have around that fits right now.

Well, whatta ya think?


----------



## blobster21 (Jul 4, 2017)

@taz420nj : Very nice media server. Everything bolted down on a wooden plank  , did you put some carry handles on the side ? Must weight a ton to move !

The 4 disks stack must run pretty hot in this configuration, if anything, i would have put them on their side, just like what you did with the new 8x2Tb array.


----------



## taz420nj (Jul 4, 2017)

@blobster21 Thanks!  It actually isnt that bad weightwise (well, I just added like 15lbs of drives so I may change my opinion once I have to put it back in the rack lol)..  But I just pick it up by the edges.  I think I'm going to double up the base though because I noticed while I was carrying it that it flexed a bit under the weight.  I didn't notice it when I originally built it.

The 4 disks actually run cooler like that without any fans than the 8 stack does with four fans..  It's probably because the 4 are 5400RPM while the 8 are 7200 - they run hotter.  I do want to have them all vertical but I have to come up with a better mounting method that spaces them apart a little.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 4, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> dealing with a "multi ghetto / Multi-Mod" situation here......
> 
> i "converted" a dell optiplex SFF case fan to power from standard USB ......
> 
> ...


what in the ffffffffffffff.......


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 21, 2017)

A mate brought some software round on this



 

I didnt like the look of it so i changed it a bit.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 23, 2017)

i got no lock so i use this


 
and sorry for ghetto washer and ghetto dvi cover


----------



## ChristineAndRusty (Jul 31, 2017)

OK, the old 9800 bit it. Wile E. Coyote style: heard a funny noise, looked over to PC, power supply hanging funny, (not unusual, sometimes it just is what it is, funny, 2 of the zip ties were broke and 1 of the screws had already fell out..er...uh...somewhere?) screw drops into fan, and before I could jerk the plug, well, you know how it goes from there-use screwdriver to tighten power supply. Tight. Hated that 9800. Pulled a 8800 GTS 320 Mb card out, spent a couple hours cleaning EVERYTHING it could hide, spider nest, moth stuff, and even a piece of tinsel from a Christmas long past, or I hope it was tinsel. I put it in. No, I tried to put it in, the fan housing and the CPU fan housing was not going to just "fit", and something else did't seem right either. It WAS a dual slot and was not going to fit the other direction-yeah, actually held it and turned it every direction for a few seconds, and surmised it had just become a single slot. I found the bull nose cutters and made some deft cuts until it meshed together, then when the PC had it's back turned toward me I jumped it with a pair of right hand tin snips to make some air exchange room above the top slot. Good. Works. Overheats so fast it would thermal on me and blue screen. The heat off the P-4 3.40 was blowing straight into the opening and I couldn't divert it up or out without overheating the power supply so I removed the case fan from the rear, and put the little wire fan I used to cool an old monitor to blow in the case and it deflects don into the mess at the end of the CPU cooler. It didn't work right any other way and the kitchen (God bless my very patient wife) stays over 75+ F summer-winter, it just get's hotter, not cooler. At least it works, and harder and takes a beating too.   http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/w2zre/


----------



## Jetster (Jul 31, 2017)

That's pretty ghetto


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm sure I posted this but don't care to look. My ghetto mod extreme from 2002. I drilled out holes all around the pattern I drew out then used snips to cut it out and bread bag ties to hold the 12" Duracraft fan to the door. It cooled my heavily OCed AXIA and KD7 like a mofo.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Aug 10, 2017)

I've got to say that this is probably my favourite thread on all of TPU


----------



## Komshija (Aug 10, 2017)

@WhiteNoise : This is what I call "efficient case cooling".


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 10, 2017)

@WhiteNoise Pretty sure you didn't have to clean dust off that build with all that air draft inside it


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 10, 2017)

Our local carnival was a bit louder than usual this year thanks to the modding skills of @ lukewhitton and Me.

Cos we made this motherfucker


supermarket trolley
petrol generator
3 speakers
1 amplifier
2 pc power supplies
1 phone


----------



## R00kie (Aug 10, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Our local carnival was a bit louder than usual this year thanks to the modding skills of @ lukewhitton and Me.
> 
> Cos we made this motherfucker
> 
> ...


Gotta love this ingenuity of yours. Say, what are the power supplies for?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 10, 2017)

12 volt rails for the amplifier.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Aug 12, 2017)

DANGER!
not exactly PC related mod , it was not PC related when I've envisaged and made this danger-contraption(torque-wise).

Purpose: all-around'er , mainly refurbishing threaded rods.
specs: 1800rpm output shaft (230volts tool)1310 Watts and from what I could figure it has a 25 to 1 reduction ratio give or take 1, hence the high torque even on lowest preselectable speed It surprised me hence DANGER!


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 30, 2017)

I came back from a short vacation yesterday and finally decided to do something about my headphones.
It's Sennheiser HD465 - the crappiest one out of their entire lineup in the whole history of Sennheiser, but that's not the point.
Both earpads on this thing are old and shitty to begin with, so about a year after I bought them all foam pretty much disintegrated after intense daily use (I only use headphones, and I'm on PC 8+ hours a day).
   
From left to right: earpiece with foam goo and powder in it, a trashcan with melted foam after cleaning, dust covers filled with boogers.

Couldn't find any replacement pads locally, and I had no time or patience to wait 30 days to get it from china for $10, so I've decided to use whatever I had laying around.

First, we clean the shit out of everything:

Second, we cut a piece of very soft foam from PSU packaging and cut a pair of foam ovals with speaker holes:
 

Meanwhile, dust covers were soaking in the dish soap and drying on my ASUS router

Lastly, we put everything together and hope that we did not damage speaker membranes with that stupid toothbrush:
 

Tested with some black metal and to be honest, it sounds much better. Seems like the old foam rubble was blocking too much mid and bass....  still sounds like black metal 

Cheers!


----------



## Shambles1980 (Sep 7, 2017)

Did some one say Ghetto mod??


 

to be fair.. 
this is just testing out some stuff before parts arrive.. 
Any way its a fujitsu 12vonly motherboard with an i5 2400. 
it has 10gb of miss-matched ram. (3x2 1x4) 
its using the 12v only powersupply to power the MB, then a 750w psu is powering everything else.. 
The GPU is a r7 270x I had to remove the blower fan from it as it will not clear the hat sink with it on. and i had to make a shorter screw for the heatsink corner that goes under the gpu.. 

that wooden master piece is an old rotel amp case. and the mb is afixed with 2x self taping wood screws.
It has 2x 120mm fans directed at the gpu (held in place by gravity) which still manages to hit 73C under load

any way thought id share as this wont look like this for long. 

But i wanted to say.. 
"Do you even getto bro?"


----------



## AsRock (Sep 9, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Our local carnival was a bit louder than usual this year thanks to the modding skills of @ lukewhitton and Me.
> 
> Cos we made this motherfucker
> 
> ...




They must love you around that village\town lol.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 9, 2017)

AsRock said:


> They must love you around that village\town lol.





When we walked down the short hill into town we were followed by about 20 kids who were all bopping around to this.........


----------



## Jetster (Sep 9, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Our local carnival was a bit louder than usual this year thanks to the modding skills of @ lukewhitton and Me.
> 
> Cos we made this motherfucker
> 
> ...




You win


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 10, 2017)

Had to solder the molex connector to the other side of my 6800GT AGP, since it has this stupid 90-degree connector and there was no room for connector with Twin Turbo.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 10, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> Had to solder the molex connector to the other side of my 6800GT AGP, since it has this stupid 90-degree connector and there was no room for connector with Twin Turbo.


why dont you solder the cables to it? i guess its safer than connector there


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 10, 2017)

micropage7 said:


> why dont you solder the cables to it? i guess its safer than connector there


I guess I've could done that, but had it my way.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Sep 10, 2017)

its not ghetto if its safe lol


----------



## Devon68 (Sep 10, 2017)

Well it might not be PC related but I have been using this hair dryer for 20+ years with some small fixes. I dont know whats more ghetto that duct tape.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 11, 2017)

Not a ghetto mod more of an observation.

This cooler is as cool under load as the stock fan was at idle....no noise too.


----------



## Rehmanpa (Sep 11, 2017)

Someone should do a computer build in an old washing machine, replace water with mineral oil. Seen washing machines on Craigslist for like 50 dollars lol.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 11, 2017)

Rehmanpa said:


> Someone should do a computer build in an old washing machine, replace water with mineral oil. Seen washing machines on Craigslist for like 50 dollars lol.


Go for it then and you don't need to pay anything for a crapped out machine you should be able to find one in a dumpster for Nothing


----------



## AsRock (Sep 11, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Go for it then and you don't need to pay anything for a crapped out machine you should be able to find one in a dumpster for Nothing



Yeah thing is with washing machines you need a real cutter as a dremel will not last long with that thick metal.


----------



## Rehmanpa (Sep 11, 2017)

AsRock said:


> Yeah thing is with washing machines you need a real cutter as a dremel will not last long with that thick metal.


I have a still concrete cutting saw that'll rip it a new one lmao.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 11, 2017)

Am i the only one who never post anything ghetto


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 11, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Am i the only one who never post anything ghetto



 think your wallet is to thick  for you to Ghetto


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 12, 2017)

What a pain in the arse when a mouse cable is too short to reach your favourite chair.

This front panel does the trick for now and adds about 45cm


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 12, 2017)

Luckily I have two 2m USB extension cables.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 12, 2017)

But they cost money.......shame on you.



If you need a new lid for your wooden computer why not use an old chair?


----------



## Shambles1980 (Sep 12, 2017)

thats my kind of ghetto mod


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 16, 2017)

After months of waiting i have found a chance to remove Matchbox PC from my daughters room. I have running repairs to do and finally i can varnish it.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 17, 2017)

Remember when my mate dropped off a usb stick and i did this to it?














He dropped it off again so I have given it a singe and a varnish.











and yes, my wife is still at work....i am bored and no i am not going to tidy up.


----------



## Bones (Sep 17, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> But they cost money.......shame on you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep - Needs a new lid..... Here'a a suggestion for ya.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 17, 2017)

My wife wouldnt like it in the sitting room.. i would be fine with it.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 17, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> But they cost money.......shame on you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should try to do a custom loop with wine or a color similar to it so it does match the crate XD.


----------



## HUSKIE (Sep 17, 2017)

Where is my HDD's go after mountind the barrow 120 res and d5 pump on fractal design define r5. (no room for HDD)

Ignore the GPU it was just leak testing.. so use the r6450...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 20, 2017)

Using an amplifier module a phone, an old drill battery and a fuck off speaker i can be a nuisance anywhere

with added handle for portability..........

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wireless-...932730?hash=item21004c79fa:g:e2IAAOSwf-VWWUx8


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 3, 2017)

no thermal pad, just make it by using aluminum foil  fold, fold and fold then use clear tape to hold it before adding paste and done



 one problem from acer aspire one is the heatsink that bad, just aluminum, no fins, no heatpipes  then i got solution
grab hacksaw and create some fins to improve the cooling


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 3, 2017)

sorry for spamming
but its a different story

why you need to buy laptop cooler when you can make it by yourself



use staples, tape and be creative


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 3, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> What a pain in the arse when a mouse cable is too short to reach your favourite chair.



 I had the same problem with my printer USB cable, so I used a spare USB Wi-Fi adapter dock & cable. Just plug the printers USB where the Wi-Fi adapter would've gone and then plug it into the computer as usual ,added 3 feet


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 14, 2017)

Nearly finished


----------



## Nuckles56 (Oct 15, 2017)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK Do you make everything out of match sticks, at this rate I'm expecting to see you make a new door for your house out of them by the end of the year


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 15, 2017)

Not everything. Today a friend needed some help making a pipe to help him medicate....we used an amazing piece of monkey puzzle tree and bamboo. When its done and polished ill take some pics.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 19, 2017)

Old one I did a while back...

Basically the Corsair H75 isn't compatible with LGA775, so I made it compatible...





Temps were low 60s load at those settings under p95 so I guess the mounting pressure was good enough. Not really sure what CPU-z is reporting...

The E7200 was delidded. I still have the board and such, might give it another run at some point, maybe get my hands on an LN2 pot... It's a pretty crap chip but still some fun and the board is rather sweet. Maybe buy up some old C2D and C2Q chips for cheap . Might help to have some fast DDR2 as well...



Spoiler


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 19, 2017)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> one I did a while back.



i love that you left the ends to the Q-Tips


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 19, 2017)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> Basically the Corsair H75 isn't compatible with LGA775, so I made it compatible...


Inspiring enough to wonder if mod can be made in reverse for a 1366 
will play and mod myself


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 19, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Nearly finished
> 
> View attachment 93029
> 
> ...


you got much spare time

but nice


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 19, 2017)

Lots of time but not many matchsticks left and i have a commission job.....someone wants a Zippo just like mine.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 20, 2017)

Finally i am able to post something in this Thread.

I hope it counts, Hardware is Hardware

While looking for something in many of the boxes i have i found something that i bought years ago and i had forgotten that i had.

*Lamborghini Murcielago LP670-4 SV* *( Mod )

Modifications done a few days after i bought it. 

It came with 5 normal AA Batteries ( now single 2400mAh 7.4V Battery ) the Motherboard was modified and the Radio control was mofied too.

Record: 6 wins 1 defeat*


----------



## AsRock (Oct 20, 2017)

Hell yeah, they use computers , i posted in this thread some time ago a HPI Sprint 2 and OMG that thing moves but ended up getting rid off it as there was not enough space around here to use it, well my daughter wanted in to and ended up getting a rustler and a bandit which i added a heat sink to the ESC from a old x38 maximus mobo.

if i find the pics i may post again.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 20, 2017)

Sprint 2 Flux, upgraded shocks wheels and a few other tweaks like added heat sink to the motor, top speed was around 65mph.














Bandit and Rustler, both had few tweaks done which i just sold.














And finally Slash 4x4 plan one day to make a brace for it and a dust cover as cheap as possible of course . Which i maybe selling to due to my daughter growing out of it.


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 21, 2017)

Just finished my DIY vertical GPU on fractal r5. All I need is to wait my pcie riser to be delivered hopefully today.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 21, 2017)

AsRock said:


> Sprint 2 Flux, upgraded shocks wheels and a few other tweaks like added heat sink to the motor, top speed was around 65mph.



 Years ago I used an old Traxxas 4Tech chasis/frame, w/ belt driven AWD,  and installed a brushless motor & a Lipo battery pack,just to see what it would do as a project.

After figuring out the axles couldn't Bare the torque because they were a plastic universal joint's, I "replaced" them with steel dog bones from another gas powered RC I had. that thing could definitely do over 50mph. The hardest part was getting it moving because all four wheels would spin & just lift it right off the ground  because the acceleration was so much greater than its weight.

 I tried running it in just real wheel mode but that wouldn't work either it just did donuts like crazy and flipped over a lot. My last option was going to be at a second battery but I couldn't hook it up because I'm not really an electricaly adept kind a guy. So I just added the 2nd battery for the weight, which did a pretty good job.

 There used to be several RC race tracks & shops around me ,but it seems like it lost popularity because you don't see them anymore. just like arcades they died off  the last one I knew of was RC madness in Connecticut


----------



## AsRock (Oct 21, 2017)

Never mind the belts melting , the Sprint 2 flux with a lipo out the box can do 50 mph out the box, i added a 72,000Kv motor and ended up being if you were not easy on the throttle belt would be torn up in no time.

But these days their hitting 100mph these days, i used lead wheel weights which you can see on the rustler as it lliked to show it's belly.

More cells = more speed too.

Much safer than this guys hobby that's for sure.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 21, 2017)

My exGF kept all my RC stuff when we broke up(& my train sets). MAN that killed me.  I had two of the rustlers, two stampede's, a tmaxx, an E max, a 4tec, a nitro axis buggy ( with a big motor & fast AF) and a revo. Just thinking of my cars kills me

The moment brushless motors& lithium polymer were introduced, 50+mph became "meh". What a grrat & fun hobby, i was younger when i was really into RC,& man was i the coolest uncle hands down....my nieces & nephews LOVED coming to my house.

this was my favorite (since it had so much to clean & work on) Look at that Gorgeous beauty...that flywheel was my "off button" bu the air filter was a nightmare to keep clean, but the Revo was fastest.






god that sound brings back the instant Smell Recall of Nitro exhaust fumes


----------



## AsRock (Oct 21, 2017)

Always found battery's better \ faster and a lot less issue's to boot. But they do sound awesome .


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## jaggerwild (Oct 21, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> Where is my HDD's go after mountind the barrow 120 res and d5 pump on fractal design define r5. (no room for HDD)
> 
> Ignore the GPU it was just leak testing.. so use the r6450.


 Leak testing with a fully powered up board??? the trick is to only power up the Loop(pump), this way when and if it leaks you can just whip off the water from the board or what ever it got on. When the Mother board is also powered on, you'll ruin anything that gets wet. Use a jumper to power on the PSU. Jumper the green and black wires, cheaper that way........


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 21, 2017)

I know what you meant. This is not my first water cooling built and I did very well. Building/modding pc since I was 18 now I'm 37 still building and this is my source of income. Due to pump issue(no speedometer) when powered by just psu pump was very slow And I need to control into bios motherboard. Hope it helps.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 21, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> Leak testing with a fully powered up board???



He is not the only one, i have never done a leak test.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 21, 2017)

AsRock said:


> Always found battery's better \ faster and a lot less issue's to boot.



I agree. I just loved that fact that the nitro required more tinkering. Electric is hands down better, & thats not an opinion since the introduction of lipo& brushless

I remember going down to Pioneer Valley hobbies and taking saved up money and buying a new lower turn motor for extra power, now those days are gone


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 21, 2017)

Bought AMD 7990 6gb gpu with antifract problem said owner for £25. But he was wrong. Works perfectly and spot on..


----------



## jaggerwild (Oct 21, 2017)

HUSKIE said:


> I know what you meant. This is not my first water cooling built and I did very well. Building/modding pc since I was 18 now I'm 37 still building and this is my source of income. Due to pump issue(no speedometer) when powered by just psu pump was very slow And I need to control into bios motherboard. Hope it helps.



 didn't mean to come off like a know it all. I do the same thing too, even though I know it should be leak tested ill power it up n use it.


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 21, 2017)

plan changed use 7990 instead


----------



## silkstone (Oct 22, 2017)

My NAS:


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 22, 2017)

From left over acrylic, i made psu shroud and ready to be painted...


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 23, 2017)

Here you go guys! It's ugly!

View attachment 93357


----------



## AsRock (Oct 23, 2017)

Maybe dim the LED's would help some.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 5, 2017)

how to fix your network cable


----------



## AsRock (Nov 5, 2017)

You can get heat shrink of ebay for about $1,30 per 5meters, get the 2 right sizes and it be looking real nice .

Just saying.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 8, 2017)

Repurposed for another purpose. I can plug them in the wall now.



 

Glued them together for convenience


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 14, 2017)

How do you get a square peg in a round hole?






Well............how about a plant pot

















Absolutely perfect.


Edit

it goes without saying, but...............dont tell my wife...its one of her plant pots, i _think _the plant was dead anyway.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 14, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> it goes without saying, but...............dont tell my wife...its one of her plant pots, i _think _the plant was dead anyway.


Caps, you just gave me an idea for a workshop exhaust. I think I owe you a beer


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 14, 2017)

following the discovery of a recent plant pot theft in my house and the resulting injury to my genitals my wife has agreed that i can keep the plant pot and ducting to direct warm air from my rad and under my desk to aid with my recovery.

Alls well that ends well i suppose........


----------



## natr0n (Nov 14, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> following the discovery of a recent plant pot theft in my house and the resulting injury to my genitals my wife has agreed that i can keep the plant pot and ducting to direct warm air from my rad and under my desk to aid with my recovery.
> 
> Alls well that ends well i suppose........


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 14, 2017)

Its all part of a bigger system  to move warm air quietly round my house.Under the floor boards. Its going to cost peanuts and make a big difference.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 14, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Its all part of a bigger system to move warm air quietly round my house.Under the floor boards. Its going to cost peanuts and make a big difference.


Cool. One of my buddies is obsessed with mining, so he did something similar for one of his relatives.
His relative is disabled, so he has a decent subsidy on electricity, but he lives in a house with no gas line, and only has a wood/coal stove for heating.
So, my friend built a few mining rigs intentionally based on the hottest/cheapest AMD cards that are still making some reasonable coins (e.g. an assortment of R9 200-series).
My friend gets a few bucks with the cheapest operational cost (cheap hardware, no rent, cheap electricity), and his relative gets a free ~3kW heater in the basement that pays for itself.


----------



## infrared (Nov 14, 2017)

I was mulling over an idea to use a water-water heat exchanger and use the heat of my cpu/gpus to help warm a hot tub. I fired up nicehash quickly and the 1080Ti was roughly using £1 of electric to mine £3 worth of Btc. So I'd be generating money while using the heat generated to save on hot tub heating cost lol. Maybe if I had enough GPU's I could heat the hot tub entirely. And then the next step would be to stop/start or throttle the gpus when it's up to temperature. This would be a platinum tripple efficient setup 

I like the idea with the ducting caps! I used to do similar, but pulling cold air in from outside, straight onto the cpu cooler. That was back in the early 775 days with my P4-640  The flower pot idea is brilliant tho, I'll have to remember that.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 14, 2017)

infrared said:


> I was mulling over an idea to use a water-water heat exchanger and use the heat of my cpu/gpus to help warm a hot tub. I fired up nicehash quickly and the 1080Ti was roughly using £1 of electric to mine £3 worth of Btc. So I'd be generating money while using the heat generated to save on hot tub heating cost lol. Maybe if I had enough GPU's I could heat the hot tub entirely. And then the next step would be to stop/start or throttle the gpus when it's up to temperature. This would be a platinum tripple efficient setup
> 
> I like the idea with the ducting caps! I used to do similar, but pulling cold air in from outside, straight onto the cpu cooler. That was back in the early 775 days with my P4-640  The flower pot idea is brilliant tho, I'll have to remember that.



 It's an enticing idea or Notion to consider what you could do to make the most out of certain situations.  Like a battery cell in your trunk that collected energy generated by applying your brakes ,or some other means of making the most out of spinning wheels.  The same could be said for a tiny water wheel ,inside of a pipe & when you turned your faucet on ,it would spin and generate a minute amount of electricity ,to be stored in the cell somewhere else to be used later.(obviously implementation would be the issue)

 But if I were to implement half of the ideas I had in my mind ,my home would look like a Dr. Seuss cartoon. With an electronic SnubbleyDawhomper, & helfinswebble poopingribbler syntheizer.

Stand aside rube goldberg.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 15, 2017)

Pull start PSU


----------



## Nuckles56 (Nov 15, 2017)

A pull start PSU is something I'd never thought I'd see or hear about


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 16, 2017)

Shes gone to work so i been repotting her plants.

I cant believe how good and cheap this is going to be







A bit of tape and its done



 

I think ill have to spend some money on tape



 

A silent home warm air distribution system for next to nothing......cant wait to rip the floor boards up....


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 17, 2017)

Homemade fan quantifier


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 17, 2017)

@silentbogo

My zippo at 1.3 m using 3 pc fans, a plant pot, an old ice cream tub and a sff psu all operated by pullcord.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 17, 2017)

You can warm up a room with just a few candles like these. Lesser chance of accidents.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 17, 2017)

naah

my invention is better, not so pretty maybe but definitely better ( and safer)


----------



## Jetster (Nov 17, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> naah
> 
> my invention is better, not so pretty maybe but definitely better ( and safer)


You must drive your wife nuts


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 17, 2017)

We've been together 31 years so she "understands"


----------



## Nuckles56 (Nov 17, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> We've been together 31 years so she "understands"


We've been together 31 years so she "wishes that you'd stop but can't be bothered as she knows you won't change"


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 19, 2017)

Whoops.....needed a ghetto solution to stem the bleeding.

Fuck knows what im going to do all day now.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 19, 2017)

Let's see the cut


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 19, 2017)

cut at the top and slice down the side


----------



## Jetster (Nov 19, 2017)

Nice, make a butterfly bandage


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 19, 2017)

i was thinking of using a sling as a leverage tool to get my son to saw and chop logs so i dont have to do it today.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 19, 2017)

I have a lot of these been using for about a year now that got adhesive and thick. You cut away the hole part and get hardcore mouse feet.
Those store display tabs


----------



## FireFox (Nov 19, 2017)

AsRock said:


> You can get heat shrink of ebay for about $1,30 per 5meters, get the 2 right sizes and it be looking real nice .
> 
> Just saying.


But then it's not going to be a ghetto Mod


----------



## Toothless (Nov 20, 2017)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK Painter's tape. Get a small piece and center it inside a bigger piece so the sticky doesn't touch the wound and tape your finger up. I do it at work all the time and it holds pretty well.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 8, 2017)

Not my video but it works well.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 30, 2017)

@Luke Whitton has been busy again ........................quite loud but pretty heavy too.....shes having some chunky off road wheels and tyres and a handle to pull her along...............
























edit


total money spend was a tenner for the amp on a board.....all the other bits were lying around.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Dec 30, 2017)

I have moddef my Hammer :
a) trimmed some weight

b) lowerd center of gravity 
c) lowerd center of gravity with respect to the handle some more;
if it counts as getho.


----------



## DimBo (Dec 31, 2017)

I don't know if this counts as a "ghetto mod", but this is my quick-built test bench. Very neat, isn't it?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 31, 2017)

the cable tie made a massive difference......very neat.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jan 3, 2018)

@DimBo
mine is running about so, more or less cluttere for about a year give or take some couple moons.
le: miss clicked "post reply button"


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 9, 2018)

I know im Welsh and dont get out much but i always wondered why you couldnt get quick release zipties.....turns out you can if you buy your Xmas pudding from Aldi because they use one for the label.


 Press the trigger and.....baaadoing it flies open......brilliant.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jan 12, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I know im Welsh and dont get out much but i always wondered why you couldnt get quick release zipties.....turns out you can if you buy your Xmas pudding from Aldi because they use one for the label.
> 
> 
> Press the trigger and.....baaadoing it flies open......brilliant.
> ...


Mind splash; so, such thing does exist beside the concept,awe'd one here.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 19, 2018)

I was going through my garbage pile today and found a 2GB DDR3 stick which my friend brought over some time ago.
It has some physical damage on the back side from some idiot repairs guy who was trying to upgrade his old PC a couple of years ago. A few traces were ripped, but not too bad to dissuade me from getting free RAM for my yet another trash-build.
All I need is a fine jumper wire (freebie from my last flux and alcohol order), a soldering iron and a steady hand (kept myself away from coffee for 20 minutes just to get prepared for this procedure).

So far that entire PC cost me around $30 ($60 with two 19" monitors) and 2-3 hours of headache(combined). Runs windows 10 && Ubuntu Mate


----------



## IceScreamer (Jan 28, 2018)

My keyboard was worse for wear so I decide to paint it, also painted my backup mouse.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 29, 2018)

When you have insomnia before a big purchase so you make USB to Fan headers. Going to build a small cooling pad for my router and modem.





 Proof of concept 5V was enough via the makeshift USB to 4 pin plug.

Swapped to a Corsair case fan for extra cheapness. Add a box and a fan grill from a dead PSU and.... ghetto perfect


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Mar 7, 2018)

Clutterfuck much? I actually did some organizing ie:  1st pic. ; can't back up more because 2nd pic. ; 3rd pic. is an actual ( how one spells getho correct) of a getho mod in which I attempt to not just add thick cables with alligator clamps to a " wanna be PC psu" but actually mode 12v rail for some more Volt's , about a single Volt and then some from 12 too 13.2-13.8Volts.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 19, 2018)

Temporary fix for my loud drives


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 19, 2018)

you missed a couple  and won't that possible raise Spinning rust getting hotter due to "AIR FLOW" problems ?.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 19, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> you missed a couple  and won't that possible raise Spinning rust getting hotter due to "AIR FLOW" problems ?.



Probably, It's not that big just on the end of the drive. Air can still move behind it. I think I'm goin to cut some small rubber piece and stick in there. I just wanted to see if it would quite them down and it does


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 19, 2018)

Measure it to the mm and i will check for you as i have some here but if memory serves me a cigarette filter bridges the gap perfectly and has vibration dampening qualities


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 19, 2018)

Jetster said:


> Temporary fix for my loud drives


I used to use black packing foam


----------



## droopyRO (Mar 19, 2018)

Graphic card holder for new case i got.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 19, 2018)

droopyRO said:


> Graphic card holder for new case i got.
> View attachment 98585



is there enough slack to push the knobbly bits from the side to the back where you cant see them.

Thats a good quality graphics card post you have made there


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 20, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @silentbogo
> 
> My zippo at 1.3 m using 3 pc fans, a plant pot, an old ice cream tub and a sff psu all operated by pullcord.
> 
> ...




Have you ever thought about using Silverstone Air Penetrator fans  instead of plain old PC fans or was it just whatever you had at hand at the time


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 20, 2018)

I once took a whole bunch of my then GF's thong and cut them for air filters on my Thermaltake Armor. It looked pretty stealthy. Only downside is I have to replace those filters every few months.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 20, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> Have you ever thought about using Silverstone Air Penetrator fans  instead of plain old PC fans or was it just whatever you had at hand at the time



it was just what i had to hand, I dont think you can buy "ghetto"


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 20, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> I once took a whole bunch of my then GF's thong and cut them for air filters on my Thermaltake Armor. It looked pretty stealthy. Only downside is I have to replace those filters every few months.
> 
> View attachment 98599



thong, or stocking?


----------



## Nuckles56 (Mar 20, 2018)

I used the same material that is used to make bridal veils (tulle) to make some air filters for my HTPC


----------



## droopyRO (Mar 20, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> is there enough slack to push the knobbly bits from the side to the back where you cant see them.
> 
> Thats a good quality graphics card post you have made there


Hmm never checked for that, but the case dose not have a transparent side panel. https://www.silentiumpc.com/en/regnum-rg4f-frosty-white/ it was about 40 euros, quite happy with it.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 20, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> it was just what i had to hand, I dont think you can buy "ghetto"



If it works then who am I to nay say it


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 20, 2018)

Necessity is the mother of invention.


----------



## witkazy (Mar 21, 2018)

Nuckles56 said:


> I used the same material that is used to make bridal veils (tulle) to make some air filters for my HTPC


Same material is used for tutus ,right? Thanks man , i'think i know what my next case mod is going to look like


----------



## Nuckles56 (Mar 21, 2018)

witkazy said:


> Same material is used for tutus ,right? Thanks man , i'think i know what my next case mod is going to look likeView attachment 98625


Please post the project log to TPU


----------



## witkazy (Mar 21, 2018)

Nuckles56 said:


> Please post the project log to TPU


Do not tempt me ,  I just might, purelly for heck of it.Cheers.


----------



## IceScreamer (Apr 7, 2018)

Palit's cooling made some annoying whirring sound, so off came the stock shroud and on came the ADDA industrial fan (custom sleeved with paracord), which is surprisingly silent, as in no sound at all. Zipties were on for a while but then I wanted something that I can take off when cleaning. A couple of M2 screws and nuts and some washers.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 7, 2018)

Pretty nice for Ghetto


----------



## witkazy (Apr 7, 2018)

Posh as Farquad ,but hey,who said Ghetto ought'a be nasty?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Apr 17, 2018)

The secondary fan on my R9 280 failed recently. So I replaced it. :facepalm:

Took a few pics to document it.


this is the plan,  I found a 100mm fan in one of my parts boxes. as you can see it doesnt fit properly.


a few fins need to be removed.

I missed taking a few pics but the fan is mounted here, take note that the square peg doesnt fit in a round hole. 

tried to grind the shroud to make it fit (BFH wasnt handy here) and found that the corners were a bit thin and decided to hack it in half.

Always use safety glasses when grinding anything.


mounted the fan with a few ties.


Finished. Used a Sharpie to cover up the grind marks.

Plugged the fan into a fan controller, downloaded Nicehash, seemed like a good way to load it.  Did some overclocking with Afterburner, so far running steady 1035core / 1450mem. With the fan at half speed ( have great case flow) temps are roughly 66 degrees, at full speed only a net a couple extra degrees nothing to brag about. Im not really sure how far I can push this card so ill be playing with over the next few days. Hindsight suggested I should have changed the paste while I was already modding it.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 17, 2018)

Now that is ghetto


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 17, 2018)

Jetster said:


> Now that is ghetto



W/ a capital G


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Apr 20, 2018)

Here is an update to the OC  : 1050core  1480mem , afterburner only goes up to 1575 for mem. 

Ive seen this card pushed to 1100/15xx somewhere else with watercooling, wonder if I can get that ...


----------



## LPide (Apr 22, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> W/ a capital G


is there a video?


----------



## Nuckles56 (Apr 24, 2018)

I decided that I was sick of the amount of dust getting into my CM elite 130 case, so I modded in some dust filters using some fine fabric and duct tape, and I had to put the one for the GPU air intake on the outside as it would just make contact with the GPU fans no matter how hard I tried if it was on the inside


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 24, 2018)

Nuckles56 said:


> I decided that I was sick of the amount of dust getting into my CM elite 130 case, so I modded in some dust filters using some fine fabric and duct tape, and I had to put the one for the GPU air intake on the outside as it would just make contact with the GPU fans no matter how hard I tried if it was on the insideView attachment 100162View attachment 100163



 When I was a teenager I used to use silkscreen or millaguage fabric/screen for making....... # , i found it doubled as a great dust filter, but mine was white, black is way nicer.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Apr 24, 2018)

I ended up using chiffon for it, but yeah, I can certainly understand that


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 26, 2018)

Got an entry-level laptop in a trade recently. The internal battery died and it had several issues, which prevented it from functioning right.
Probably one of the worst ASUS designs I've seen so far.

So, I've ordered a new battery, which in addition to turning the stationary black box back into laptop again also resolved some USB power/noise issues (disappearing flashdrives and twitchy touchpad).

Also, the internal cooling is awful even for a 6W SoC:



That metal pad is all she wrote.... There is a PWM fan inside the case, but it never spins because it's tied to system board temperature, but if you load the GPU or CPU - it won't budge even if the chip is 80C or hotter! Worst of all - there is no radiator or heatpipe of any sorts. Just a fan blowing air over a thin piece of steel, when it feels like it 

So, I've figured out a quick 10-minute solution: I've added an extra heatsink from a donor motherboard, plus I've removed the PWM control  and made it spin at constant half-speed by slightly tweaking fan's input voltage(which is more than enough for this small low-power chip).



Now it's nice, cool and still quiet. Ready to be deployed as a hi-tech internet-connected typewriter at my neighbor's office.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 26, 2018)

Nuckles56 said:


> I decided that I was sick of the amount of dust getting into my CM elite 130 case, so I modded in some dust filters using some fine fabric and duct tape, and I had to put the one for the GPU air intake on the outside as it would just make contact with the GPU fans no matter how hard I tried if it was on the insideView attachment 100162View attachment 100163


The filter are going to fill up. Just use positive pressure and filter the intakes


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 26, 2018)

Nuckles56 said:


> I ended up using chiffon for it, but yeah, I can certainly understand that


pantyhose.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Apr 26, 2018)

Jetster said:


> The filter are going to fill up. Just use positive pressure and filter the intakes


I've done what I can to make it positive pressure, but with this particular case, the PSU isn't in a position where it can easily get air from the front fan and draws air in for itself from the top, and the same thing goes for the GPU when it spins up


----------



## rockit00 (May 8, 2018)

I've been out of the desktop building game since the Devils Canyon, 4.4GHz Satisfaction! Since then I've been tinkering with broken, not working, as-is, PC's. Mainly ghetto fixing older model AiO's. I got the itch in April and bought a broken 34" 3440 x 1440 All in One PC. Not a ghetto mod as such but more of a first time High Def experiment. 34" curved replacement LED panels for this model PC don't exist or they cost as much as a brand new PC. The Panel was two thirds working with a third totally smashed. I managed to do the windows 10 setup on the partial screen and when I logged in, the working part of the screen turned into a blurry double vision potential seizure causing mess! OK I'm still using a 1920 x 1080 monitor on my desktop and the switch to HDMI out is no problem for completing the installation. With the 34" screen in the state of sometimes working I decided to remove the LCD panel only. The 34" LCD itself is not really curved and it came out fairly easily, leaving a nice bright unblemished 34" curved LED light table. Done deal. I don't plan on getting a 3440 x 1440 monitor or HDTV anytime soon but I'm all set when I do. I'd recommend this type mod to anyone who uses a monitor or HDTV with 3440 x 1440 resolution.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 9, 2018)

Ghetto mod level: rookie

Hanging the GPU by its PCIe cabling didn't do the trick entirely... so; new solution. Finally got rid of the sag, straight as an arrow now  Fun fact, I had that little shot glass in my room for about a decade. Finally found a real use for it, it fits perfectly 
Also hid the super annoying and bright red led next to DR.Debug under a sticker


----------



## Jetster (May 14, 2018)

Just ran across this pic so I thought it was post worthy


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 15, 2018)

Jetster said:


> Just ran across this pic so I thought it was post worthy




PVC tubes are part of the erector sets now?


----------



## Komshija (May 17, 2018)

Laptops are known for not-so-great cooling. Despite cooling can be improved by replacing factory thermal paste and factory thermal pads with the better ones, this will usually void your warranty. The next solution is quite simple. It's not a modification, but technically a simple "wedge" that anyone with some basic tools like saw, axe, wood file and metal file can make.

I had some extra wooden slats at home, so I made wedges from them. If you don't have wooden slats, a 5 cm thick wooden branch, an old ready-to-dump wooden chair etc. will do, but it will require slightly more effort. It works by allowing more airflow underneath, thus resulting in better cooling. Laptop's "legs" should be positioned on these wedges.

This is an example how it should look like:
_Dimensions: 
Width: 3 cm
Length: 1,5 cm
Height: 1 cm_


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 18, 2018)

Last night I went grocery shopping at Stop & Shop. My wife needed Mountain Dew, and they are having a sale ~(20 ounce bottle-6packs X3 for $6)~.   As I was collecting Eight 6 packs, I realized there was something I could easily re-purpose much like one of those black heavy duty plastic milk crates.  Once I got it home, I knew immediately what I would use it for, it's my new computer stand (since my living room is wall-to-wall carpet).

Before, it was just a 24 bottle carrying rack, made by Pepsi





After, it is a VERY sturdy PC stand, with amazing airflow 
Check that Dust & the Equally Neat Cable routing job in back of the PC ,


----------



## stinger608 (May 18, 2018)

Awesome use of that crate bro!!!!! Good thinking man.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 18, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Last night I went grocery shopping at Stop & Shop. My wife needed Mountain Dew, and they are having a sale ~(20 ounce bottle-6packs X3 for $6)~.   As I was collecting Eight 6 packs, I realized there was something I could easily re-purpose much like one of those black heavy duty plastic milk crates.  Once I got it home, I knew immediately what I would use it for, it's my new computer stand (since my living room is wall-to-wall carpet).
> 
> Before, it was just a 24 bottle carrying rack, made by Pepsi
> View attachment 101203
> ...


+2 for leaving the dust intact!


----------



## micropage7 (May 20, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Last night I went grocery shopping at Stop & Shop. My wife needed Mountain Dew, and they are having a sale ~(20 ounce bottle-6packs X3 for $6)~.   As I was collecting Eight 6 packs, I realized there was something I could easily re-purpose much like one of those black heavy duty plastic milk crates.  Once I got it home, I knew immediately what I would use it for, it's my new computer stand (since my living room is wall-to-wall carpet).
> 
> Before, it was just a 24 bottle carrying rack, made by Pepsi
> View attachment 101203
> ...


great especially then you have extra clearance there


----------



## Caring1 (May 20, 2018)

Didn't they have a matching black crate?


----------



## HUSKIE (May 29, 2018)

Old dual amd opteron painted in white


----------



## Komshija (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm not sure whether this goes in Ghetto Mods, but I'll post it anyway. 

I had old and perfectly working Intel Core 2 Duo E7400 CPU which was susceptible to Spectre and Meltdown attacks.
So I upgraded E7400 with new security feature which makes it keychain-compatible v2.0. It's also makes it permanently resistant to Spectre and Meltdown attacks. 
Don't worry, you aren't lost. You can also make your Core i7's, i9's, Ryzen 7's and Ryzen Threadripper's compatible with keychain v3.5, which is far more advanced. 

On  the other hand, I'm waiting for a working Intel Xeon W3530 in mint condition to make it keychain-compatible v2.7. This one will be for me. 

I will give this E7400 keychain as a gift to my younger cousin. The hole was drilled with 2 mm drill bit. It took me 10-15 seconds to carefully drill trough PCB.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 8, 2018)

Does it suffer the post Spectre and Meltdown Fix Slowdown............?


----------



## Komshija (Jun 8, 2018)

@dorsetknob  Depends how you drill the CPU. If you drill it trough the IHS, it does. If not, than you can actually expect a 8,26% boost.

I still need to sand these edges, although they aren't that sharp. It will make it more aerodynamic for better airflow and thus better cooling.


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 8, 2018)

I have seen a few people do that, and run a small USB battery pack to some specific pins and make a portable hand warmer.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 12, 2018)

my nephews 750ti began acting poorly, i ended up finding it had bad fans, so i decided i would try a "modification", as MSI refuses to sell me a replacement shroud, and these GPU's have fans permanently affixed to the Shroud, this was my Ghetto fix 

found a replacement fan on Ebay for $6 (shipped) 





i removed the fan housing, and ended up with just a fan & a wire. fitted to the 750ti shroud, it seems to make a very effective, and aesthetically pleasing resolution IMO, now i just need to order the other fan,


----------



## Jism (Jun 15, 2018)

That VRM gets wayyy too warm in warm days here in Portugal, so i fixed it!











They blow some minimal air right on top of the back core and portion of the VRM. There are pretty big holes in the backplate which makes airflow possible. Temps dropped with 7 degrees with fans on 40%.






Frankly, the Brand Computernerd in the USA was known for selling modified Slot A Athlons, and seems to be out of business these days. Not much to be found about it.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 21, 2018)

my current case has a problem, the 5.25 inch covers are kinda loose
so i drill it and using UTP cable to secure it


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 21, 2018)

micropage7 said:


> so i drill it and using UTP cable to secure it


"Wot no Hot Glue Gun"


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 21, 2018)

Ac66u was getting hotter than id like, so i cut a small square out of the casing under the heatsink, & hot glued a 50mm fan to blow inward.  I removed the original two pin connector, and instead spliced on the power wires from a USB connector, which plugs into the back of the router . Temps went from 116f to 102f.


----------



## droopyRO (Jun 21, 2018)

Out of curiosity, what is your indoor temperature ? mine hovers ATM around 30-31ºC(86 F) without a/c.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 21, 2018)

76F   no AC


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 21, 2018)

droopyRO said:


> what is your indoor temperature



roughly 75F (_but this router sits on my office desk among clutter, of modems, Monitors, PC's etc, with a light over it)_.  I only have 2.4Ghz enabled, and iirc only up to Wireless-N. A couple years back, i cut some ventilation holes in he sides of the Routers casing, and have noticed some minor reduction in temps. But after adding this small fan, the change is significant. Admittedly, there are MANY devices in my home connected to this router, and it works very hard in the evening, the CPU usage is normally around 90%+ all the time with each of 5 people having 3 or more devices. It wasnt having issues from the heat buildup, and it has never shutdown or anything, i was just bored ,and figured WTF? 

you can see in the perf monitor in the routers UI, it has dropped 15F, and will continue, how far is up to 20F, maybe a touch more, but around 20F all said n done,

*EDIT*
ending up stabilizing out at around a drop of 22F!! not bad for a $5, 50mm fan, huh?


----------



## AsRock (Jun 21, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> roughly 75F (_but this router sits on my office desk among clutter, of modems, Monitors, PC's etc, with a light over it)_.  I only have 2.4Ghz enabled, and iirc only up to Wireless-N. A couple years back, i cut some ventilation holes in he sides of the Routers casing, and have noticed some minor reduction in temps. But after adding this small fan, the change is significant. Admittedly, there are MANY devices in my home connected to this router, and it works very hard in the evening, the CPU usage is normally around 90%+ all the time with each of 5 people having 3 or more devices. It wasnt having issues from the heat buildup, and it has never shutdown or anything, i was just bored ,and figured WTF?
> 
> you can see in the perf monitor in the routers UI, it has dropped 15F, and will continue, how far is up to 20F, maybe a touch more, but around 20F all said n done,
> 
> ...



Just reminded me i still need to get a fan for my Linksys SR2016, now that thing gets toasy, a good 40x40mm fans are frigging expensive.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 22, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Ac66u was getting hotter than id like, so i cut a small square out of the casing under the heatsink, & hot glued a 50mm fan to blow inward.  I removed the original two pin connector, and instead spliced on the power wires from a USB connector, which plugs into the back of the router . Temps went from 116f to 102f.
> 
> View attachment 102756


that blue tape, why you need zip tie when you have used tape?


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 27, 2018)

This month I have replaced every single fan in my old system accept for PSU. I also installed new fan controllers that have temperature sensor build in. One of the sensors I mounted on chipsæt heatsink and that's where I saw that chipsæt on my motherboard got fairly hot with the oc on CPU I run now + in my country its summer and freaking hot right now and a GTX 1080 TI also take its share of heat development in the case dosent help either. Something had to be done about it.

TIme to Ghetto mod the system with fans and zip ties.

Had to zip tie cpu cooler a bit to hold it up so it dit not touch the two fans on chipsæt else the fans made a terrorble noise.





Fans + zip ties + chipsæt heatsink + a lot of patience = 15-20 degrees celsius drop on chipsæt.









Also took the freedom to install two small fans next to GPU.





For those of interest, These are the fan controllers I installed. Called nzxt sentry 3.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 27, 2018)

This is why I ordered a new case today. 









Komshija said:


> I'm not sure whether this goes in Ghetto Mods, but I'll post it anyway.
> 
> I had old and perfectly working Intel Core 2 Duo E7400 CPU which was susceptible to Spectre and Meltdown attacks.
> So I upgraded E7400 with new security feature which makes it keychain-compatible v2.0. It's also makes it permanently resistant to Spectre and Meltdown attacks.
> ...


Damn, you have a faster keychain than I do! Mine is Pentium 4 Northwood 2.66GHz with pins soldered away


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 28, 2018)

Some more ghetto from my office:
I've decided to move some trash around and found enough parts to build a super-cheap mini-server for my networking experiments(came out to be almost twice as powerful as my part-time bosses small edge router + mail server in his place).


First, I pulled out a semi-functioning AsRock J2900-ITX board from my trash pile, where it ended up last year cause both Asmedia controllers died (leaving only a pair of working SATA-II ports and half of available USB). As you can see, there's some residual flux near two empty placement pads on the board: had to remove both chips and cause it's a trash build - f@#k cleaning, no one'll see it from the inside anyway. USB ports are bugging-out sometimes, but all I need for now is for one of them to pick up my bootable stick and hold on 'till I have my distro running. Also, I some time last year I've attempted to remove two non-working SATA ports to prevent confusion, but gave up after the first one.

Second, I had to cut some fins from that stupidly large heatsink, cause my HDD mounting bracket wouldn't fit. I say stupid, cause ECS had similar boards with a heatsink half that size made out of plain aluminium and no fancy paintjobs, and it did much better job at cooling a 10W SoC.

Lastly, I've installed everything into a brand-spanking-new slim ITX chassis which I bought for $1.50, added a spare 320GB 2.5" HDD, which I got for free, topped it off with a single 4GB DDR3 stick (which was my BGA practice victim, put together from two non-working Elpida modules), installed Ubuntu Server and off we go!
I've also added an Intel wireless card(not shown) for some future upgrades. Just ordered a pair of RP-SMA to IPX pigtails for external antennas, so I can run it as a secondary access point at home. Just need to drill some holes on the side, and maybe put a silly sticker on the side panel.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 28, 2018)

droopyRO said:


> Out of curiosity, what is your indoor temperature ? mine hovers ATM around 30-31ºC(86 F) without a/c.



That's surprising, because the merlin chart/software doesn't even have an entry for anything below 100°F or whatever it's equivalent is in Celsius.  It does read if you look at the details but the chart is just blank ,because it's not high enough temperature to register ,because the chart begins at 100°F or something roughly around there .



micropage7 said:


> that blue tape, why you need zip tie when you have used tape?


I dont recall ,  probably to keep the cables together ,or too shorten the cord ,because it was like 6 feet long and it only needs to be 10 inches



AsRock said:


> Just reminded me i still need to get a fan for my Linksys SR2016, now that thing gets toasy, a good 40x40mm fans are frigging expensive.



does it have to be 40x40? or can it be larger? i might have a larger size fan of decent quality kicking around, iirc, sub 80mm, but im not sure exactly


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 28, 2018)

Komshija said:


> I'm not sure whether this goes in Ghetto Mods, but I'll post it anyway.
> 
> I had old and perfectly working Intel Core 2 Duo E7400 CPU which was susceptible to Spectre and Meltdown attacks.
> So I upgraded E7400 with new security feature which makes it keychain-compatible v2.0. It's also makes it permanently resistant to Spectre and Meltdown attacks.
> ...



That is awesome... this was my first 100% custom build chip... the e7400 allendale...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 28, 2018)

micropage7 said:


> that blue tape, why you need zip tie when you have used tape?




  I remember now, the tape is covering where I spliced the wires together, and the zip tie is to shorten the cable because it's several feet long


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 28, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> That is awesome... this was my first 100% custom build chip... the e7400 allendale...


E7400 was Wolfdale-3M, not Allendale like C2D E4000 series (and Pentiums and Celerons which were those with lower L2 cache)


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 28, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> E7400 was Wolfdale-3M, not Allendale like C2D E4000 series (and Pentiums and Celerons which were those with lower L2 cache)



Ah that's right!


----------



## Toothless (Jun 29, 2018)

Okay so I'm building rigs for the roommate's kids and a few people from here (you know who you are ) helped out. Well one of the wifi cards wasn't really doing too well to the point of in games, the player can try to go forward but instead go to Pluto and back with a detour to some other galaxy. Anywho I decided to stick the card in a system that's much lighter on the network usage and for some reason the card works 300% better in this, uh, spot.










Antennas stuck to the back of the card. Gets 31/9 on speedtest which it was at 2/0.6 before. So weird stuff happens and it works better.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 29, 2018)

Toothless said:


> Okay so I'm building rigs for the roommate's kids and a few people from here (you know who you are ) helped out. Well one of the wifi cards wasn't really doing too well to the point of in games, the player can try to go forward but instead go to Pluto and back with a detour to some other galaxy. Anywho I decided to stick the card in a system that's much lighter on the network usage and for some reason the card works 300% better in this, uh, spot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! Reminds me of my ghetto mod back in the day when I lived with my parents, my connection was with a 3G modem which ran pretty damn hot and the signal wasn't that good.. Well, I installed that on the top of my room on an USB hub, modified a PCI slot bracket to hold it in place (of course secured with screw) and also had a fan running with USB's 5V to cool it down.

Damn, I even have still a photo!


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 29, 2018)

What Do you Do  when your Case fan is Cracked

"Hint"
Glue Gun and length of 1mm Coper wire


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 29, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> What Do you Do  when your Case fan is Cracked
> 
> "Hint"
> Glue Gun and length of 1mm Coper wire


How can it cracked?
Falling or something


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 29, 2018)

No idea   it was a S-h case acquired for a pittance Guess the previous Owner cracked it somehow
It made ticking noise ( Fan was hitting something )So i took it out to clean and inspect and that's what i found.
Re assembled after repair    no noise


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 29, 2018)

micropage7 said:


> How can it cracked?
> Falling or something



yup dropping a fan will have that desired effect you'll either crack a strut or a blade,  the strut you can easily repair the blade not so much if you don't do the exact same thing to all the blades you end up with a high speed vibrator


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 29, 2018)

I've fixed a fan blade once with super glue, it worked but I replaced it anyway. But if it can be repaired, repair it!


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 1, 2018)

Fan just stopped working so put 2x120mm noctua fans on it. R9 380 GPU. Btw I fixed  now but fan no longer working..











Xspc fan hub to feed the fans


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 1, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> Fan just stopped working so put 2x120mm noctua fans on it. R9 380 GPU. Btw I fixed  now but fan no longer working..
> 
> View attachment 103339View attachment 103340
> View attachment 103341View attachment 103342
> ...




 Replacing the fans on those is really easy. I don't know if this is the right model but if you take the fan out from the shroud and read the number on the back of the fan hub you can order the exact ones 

https://m.ebay.com/itm/85mm-Sapphir...al-X-Fan-Replacement-40mm-R158a-/171267034859


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 13, 2018)

i bought imperion headset, i know it will be kinda crappy since it's just about $11 
actually it just for having fun only, so i use my creativity to make it less crappy
changing dampening foam by using masking tape, but i add some needle points and add bubble wrap and more foam to boost the bass


----------



## witkazy (Jul 15, 2018)

Turns out "universal" replacement gpu fan not so universal after all ,but not completly useless neither, after some modding (extra mounting hole and 20mm of double sided tape) works like a charm.Original fan died after 22 months of use ,if this sucker lasts me a year i'll be happy .


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 16, 2018)

witkazy said:


> Turns out "universal" replacement gpu fan not so universal after all ,but not completly useless neither, after some modding (extra mounting hole and 20mm of double sided tape) works like a charm.Original fan died after 22 months of use ,if this sucker lasts me a year i'll be happy .View attachment 103921


interesting, since usually sit tight and sometimes it's kinda harder to find the replacement in the same size


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 17, 2018)

Finally I found cooler for my r9 380 see #2632

Taken from gigabyte 1080-gaming gpu cooler.


----------



## Komshija (Jul 18, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> I've fixed a fan blade once with super glue, it worked but I replaced it anyway. But if it can be repaired, repair it!


I fixed several laptop fan blades with super glue. Before that, while cleaning a laptop, I blasted it with 8 bars of pressure which broke half of the fan blades. After that I'm using regulated pressure @ 4 bars.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 20, 2018)

I ended up ripping out the AHV system from my Zalman H1, I bought the case back when my priority was silence. Now that I want more airflow I got rid of it and installed a 140mm 1400rpm high airflow nanoxia fan. Pushes tons of air, problem is due to its high airflow as well as placement (top on a full tower case right by my desk) it's more audible than I'm used to. I don't mind that while gaming since the GPU is louder anyway, but when I don't run anything intensive I like my pc quiet. So I just use a coursebook to cover the top, leave jsut a tiny gap. Eliminates the noise almost completely.



 



I might upgrade it to C1/C2 level some day


----------



## witkazy (Jul 20, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I ended up ripping out the AHV system from my Zalman H1, I bought the case back when my priority was silence. Now that I want more airflow I got rid of it and installed a 140mm 1400rpm high airflow nanoxia fan. Pushes tons of air, problem is due to its high airflow as well as placement (top on a full tower case right by my desk) it's more audible than I'm used to. I don't mind that while gaming since the GPU is louder anyway, but when I don't run anything intensive I like my pc quiet. So I just use a coursebook to cover the top, leave jsut a tiny gap. Eliminates the noise almost completely.
> 
> View attachment 104174 View attachment 104175
> 
> I might upgrade it to C1/C2 level some day


Not sure if it qualifies as gettho , looks more like "white collar mod" to me


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 20, 2018)

Idle down by 5-6 degrees, load down 4-5 degrees (+13MHz higher boost)


----------



## natr0n (Jul 22, 2018)

Got some new fans and they don't allow mounting via clips so...yeah.   Shoe laces and wooden stir sticks suspension system. Come at me bro!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 22, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> What Do you Do  when your Case fan is Cracked
> 
> "Hint"
> Glue Gun and length of 1mm Coper wire


Superglue around the copper wire would have worked too!



natr0n said:


> Got some new fans and they don't allow mounting via clips so...yeah. Shoe laces and wooden stir sticks suspension system. Come at me bro!


Zip ties my friend, zip ties work wonders sometimes.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 22, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> AHV system


?
What is that?


----------



## natr0n (Jul 22, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Zip ties my friend, zip ties work wonders sometimes.


Indeed, gonna get some. I had none laying around and had determination lol.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 22, 2018)

This whole thread is what I love about fiddling with PCs, no limits to human ingenuity!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 22, 2018)

natr0n said:


> Indeed, gonna get some. I had none laying around and had determination lol.


I feel ya, sometimes you just have to work with what you have on hand and rework later.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 22, 2018)

Arjai said:


> ?
> What is that?


opens/closes top exhaust based on the temperature you set.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 22, 2018)

Automatic Heat Vent...AHV. Got it! I am not all that familiar with Zalman cases.


----------



## nomdeplume (Jul 25, 2018)

Bought a CM MasterCase 3 Pro which I've been very happy with other than vibration isolation in their 3.5" drive mounting solution.  With both my storage drives mounted the case vibrated considerably and resonated a distracting pitch with the front panel off.  With the front panel fit I'd have to tap it constantly to get the amplified noise it made to quit.   Practically the entire case is thick solidly constructed steel except for the loose fitting flexible plastic drive sleds.  Finally figured out a simple solution.  I'm amazed what I came up with dampened 3/4 of the vibration and completely removed all noise.  Cloth tape on opposite corners overlapping opposite rails.

Not sure how ghetto of a mod this is compared to fabricobbling up a suspension mount like I almost did.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 6, 2018)

Had a problem with my server drives overheating, as well as the processor during moderate loads, so yesterday morn, I got up and attacked it. The pretty neon fan didn't last, as it just didn't push enough air. I swapped it for an equal sized Antec 3-speed, and also a smaller Antec in the front of the server behind the door, pushing. Hot glued that one to the inside of the door heheh.

I'm a bit negative on flow, especially since the one in the front doesn't really have a grill, and it's blowing against the metal frame with not a lot of holes. Not sure if I want to weaken the frame by cutting those out to reduce resistance; It's really loud in the front. I'm also tempted to move the top fan to the outside to cover my haphazard cutting.

With 7 drives, a cdrom, zip drive, and 2 power supplies, there's a lot of cables and blockage in there. I may spend some time this week attempting to manage the mayhem a little better. It's just messy with all those cables....



Spoiler





__
		https://flic.kr/p/27753sE


__
		https://flic.kr/p/27753uy


__
		https://flic.kr/p/27753x9


__
		https://flic.kr/p/27753q5


__
		https://flic.kr/p/27753vA




On those notes, due to all the pet hair, and this sitting in the floor not far from the back door, I'm also wondering about swapping the top fan to a positive flow instead of negative, which should reduce the amount of "debris" that gets suctioned into the case. Is this reasonable thinking?


----------



## Arjai (Aug 7, 2018)

@Ahhzz I prefer positive, for just that reason. I can't always accomplish that, since my current farm is mostly all oem cases but, when I build a box....

It is usually at least 2 to 1 positive. I have no idea if that is the preferred way to build for cooling but, I have yet to throttle any of my previous builds using overclocked AMD CPU's, that have all been relegated to being parts boxes now. Or, have been donated.


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 19, 2018)

No room for radiator so using cable tie to hang rad and fan. Tubing not long enough to reach the top of the case(Fractal design unknown model)


 for 120mm fan
Also I'm using type 3 corsair flat cables for sata,molex and PCIE on Thermaltake psu.


----------



## Komshija (Aug 20, 2018)

My Xeon finally arrived! It was working sample in very good condition and also one of the most powerful dual-core CPU's from the old days.  
I upgraded it to  Intel ©  Xeon ®  Komshija Edition ™ X5260 ,  or shortly Intel X5260 KE.


----------



## natr0n (Aug 21, 2018)

Multiple mods here. The power cord was a 12 volt charger from a power drill repurposed and sleeved ala natr0n. The modem is ice cold now.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 21, 2018)

natr0n said:


> View attachment 105769
> 
> Multiple mods here. The power cord was a 12 volt charger from a power drill repurposed and sleeved ala natr0n. The modem is ice cold now.


For that application I would get a blower fan.. It's all good though, if it works, it works.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 22, 2018)

A USB powered fan should work for routers as most seem to have USB ports.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 22, 2018)

@natr0n is that a plastic coated wire twist tie I spy wound around that fans power cable ?  naughty naughty if it is please use velcro or zip ties never use thin wire or you stand the chance of creating an transformer of sorts


----------



## natr0n (Aug 22, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> @natr0n is that a plastic coated wire twist tie I spy wound around that fans power cable ?  naughty naughty if it is please use velcro or zip ties never use thin wire or you stand the chance of creating an transformer of sorts



Yeah,I will use a zip. Never thought of that.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Aug 22, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> @natr0n is that a plastic coated wire twist tie I spy wound around that fans power cable ?  naughty naughty if it is please use velcro or zip ties never use thin wire or you stand the chance of creating an transformer of sorts


For DC power it is a non-issue as transformers can't work with DC, only AC and the fan is DC


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 22, 2018)

Komshija said:


> My Xeon finally arrived! It was working sample in very good condition and also one of the most powerful dual-core CPU's from the old days.
> I upgraded it to  Intel ©  Xeon ®  Komshija Edition ™ X5260 ,  or shortly Intel X5260 KE.
> 
> View attachment 105683
> View attachment 105684


Nice but ouch, in here you gonna lose it after days


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 23, 2018)

Nuckles56 said:


> For DC power it is a non-issue as transformers can't work with DC, only AC and the fan is DC



Yeah you reckon well someone better tell that to my mate who's PC caught fire because of the exact same thing a few years back then  and I said Transformer like situation not will become a transformer however it works it caused a fire to start inside the PC case


----------



## Komshija (Aug 23, 2018)

micropage7 said:


> Nice but ouch, in here you gonna lose it after days


If somebody steals it - yes. This PCB is quite thick compared to new Intel CPU's, so it will last for quite a while. Besides, I mostly have one or two keys on one keychain, so there's no extra weight and no unnecessary bulkiness.


----------



## TheUnbrained (Oct 14, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> Old dual amd opteron painted in white


Sorry that i quoted this "old" Post, but srsly which kind of paint did you used? I plan to do this, for 4 years or so, on my Asus DSBV-DX.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 15, 2018)

A poor man's ROG card.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 4, 2018)

When you have a good invitation card


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 4, 2018)

micropage7 said:


> When you have a good invitation card
> View attachment 109863


Hey, if it works, it's all good!


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 4, 2018)

This belongs here, I posted this on "your PC ATM"..

My HTPC, I didn't get the PSU installation plate (Define XL as case) so I had to make something out. 






Works as fk. 

PCI slot covers stolen from my old Phanteks case.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 4, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> This belongs here, I posted this on "your PC ATM"..
> 
> My HTPC, I didn't get the PSU installation plate (Define XL as case) so I had to make something out.
> 
> ...


That is some serious out-of-box thinking, works well I'll bet!


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 4, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is some serious out-of-box thinking, works well I'll bet!


It does.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 4, 2018)

natr0n said:


> View attachment 105769
> 
> Multiple mods here. The power cord was a 12 volt charger from a power drill repurposed and sleeved ala natr0n. The modem is ice cold now.




i took a 40mm fan i ordered from a guy on Ebay who 3D prints them, and mounted it on the rear of my Asus AC66u/w, right over a hole in the casing i cut out to help with heat dissipation. works like a charm. i modded the fans cord onto a old USB cord, and it plugs into the router its cooling.


----------



## Papahyooie (Nov 5, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> This belongs here, I posted this on "your PC ATM"..
> 
> My HTPC, I didn't get the PSU installation plate (Define XL as case) so I had to make something out.
> Works as fk.
> ...



10/10.


----------



## DR4G00N (Nov 5, 2018)

Some experiments in evaporative cooling 

First is direct die water cooling A PIII 866MHz, I later re-did this with alcohol with much better results.

Second is a thermosiphon cooler made from an old AIO, no pump in this thing. When the alcohol boils it rises into the condenser which condenses the alcohol and then it returns back to the cpu block.
Managed to run a P4 631 @ 4.5GHz 1.45V around 80C.


----------



## Papahyooie (Nov 5, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> Some experiments in evaporative cooling
> 
> First is direct die water cooling A PIII 866MHz, I later re-did this with alcohol with much better results.
> 
> ...



I wonder how much efficiency you're losing by having it so far away? In other words, I wonder how much of the alcohol is condensing in the vapor line?

I suppose 80C good enough, considering you can't possibly get lower than 78C since that's the boiling point of ethanol, so still definitely impressive. But since we're talking experiments here, I don't see any reason not to take it as far as it will go lol. Maybe cut those lines and put the rad closer to the processor so the gas has less distance to travel and you might be able to shave off a degree or so.


----------



## DR4G00N (Nov 5, 2018)

Papahyooie said:


> I wonder how much efficiency you're losing by having it so far away? In other words, I wonder how much of the alcohol is condensing in the vapor line?
> 
> I suppose 80C good enough, considering you can't possibly get lower than 78C since that's the boiling point of ethanol, so still definitely impressive. But since we're talking experiments here, I don't see any reason not to take it as far as it will go lol. Maybe cut those lines and put the rad closer to the processor so the gas has less distance to travel and you might be able to shave off a degree or so.


Not worth improving upon that design. If I wanted to do it right I'd make a system capable of withstanding high pressure and use R134-a refrigerant instead of alcohol.


----------



## Papahyooie (Nov 5, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> Not worth improving upon that design. If I wanted to do it right I'd make a system capable of withstanding high pressure and use R134-a refrigerant instead of alcohol.



Fair enough. I was an HVAC technician in a past life, so I would probably do it lol.

I'm not sure R134-a would work without a compressor in the mix though.

(edit: After some looking around, it seems it R134-a CAN work passively, but it wouldn't do any better than the alcohol.)


----------



## DR4G00N (Nov 5, 2018)

It will, it just needs the right pressure to raise the evaporation point to around 30C. In which it will stay as a liquid until enough heat is applied to the base to make it evaporate into the condenser. Then it condenses from the cooler ambient air and returns to the base.
Basically a high power heatpipe.


----------



## Papahyooie (Nov 5, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> It will, it just needs the right pressure to raise the evaporation point to around 30C. In which it will stay as a liquid until enough heat is applied to the base to make it evaporate into the condenser. Then it condenses from the cooler ambient air and returns to the base.
> Basically a high power heatpipe.



760 Torr is sea level pressure. R134a evaps at -15C at that pressure. To get to 30C you'd need 15k Torr, or about 300psi. That's one heck of a cooler lol.


----------



## DR4G00N (Nov 5, 2018)

Papahyooie said:


> 760 Torr is sea level pressure. R134a evaps at -15C at that pressure. To get to 30C you'd need 15k Torr, or about 300psi. That's one heck of a cooler lol.


I don't think it's quite that much pressure.  I believe Akasa used r134-a in their Revo AK-925 cooler, though it could be something else.


----------



## Papahyooie (Nov 5, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> I don't think it's quite that much pressure.  I believe Akasa used r134-a in their Revo AK-925 cooler, though it could be something else.



Well, you are right about one thing... my calc was wrong. I substituted -15F for -15C. The actual boiling point of R134A at sea level pressure is -26.3C. 

So... redo the calculation, and in order to get the boiling point of R134A to 30C you'd need... 37214 Torr... or about 720PSI.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 13, 2018)

"New" GTX1070 had flimsy thermal pads under the Heatsink. Long ago, i learned to save RAM heatsinks , since underneath, they often have thermal pads, which if you need & dont have any, can be a real PITA. so........(if youve ever installed after market RAM in a Dell optiplexSFF, you'll know why the HS on RAM is a pita & why you might end up removing them)

opened the 1070 & saw this.....





which are this after the slightest touch





Went into my PC "junk" box, and got these..theres usually one on each side






& this is the finshed product, as well as a decent idle & loaded Temp drop...Win/Win


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 14, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> "New" GTX1070 had flimsy thermal pads under the Heatsink. Long ago, i learned to save RAM heatsinks , since underneath, they often have thermal pads, which if you need & dont have any, can be a real PITA. so........(if youve ever installed after market RAM in a Dell optiplexSFF, you'll know why the HS on RAM is a pita & why you might end up removing them)
> 
> opened the 1070 & saw this.....
> 
> ...


i used to use a little bit smaller thermal pad coz after squeezed it will fully cover the chip
btw there's discolor on the thermal pad?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 14, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> & this is the finished product, as well as a decent idle & loaded Temp drop...Win/Win


Well nice that. The original thermal pads looked ghetto nasty. Your mod looks almost factory professional.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 14, 2018)

I'm using this high cfm fan in my psu.It had a 4 pin molex that wasnt ideal had to wiggle it to make contact. I got a donor 2 pin psu fan header and 3 pin fan header made a cable. The thing is the psu 2 pin power is based on psu load barely moved air. I used the 3 pin direct to mobo works well ice cold even under stress. I left the 2 pin on there tucked away in case I want to use it on something else down the road.


----------



## witkazy (Dec 3, 2018)

My big ol' cat wrecked audio line out on my tiny asrock ab350m pro4 



with heavy heart had to perform full frontall moddity on my recent build
Before :



After:



Keep telling myself that its temporary solution but its working great so im afraid it will be a while before ill redo it.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 3, 2018)

witkazy said:


> My big ol' cat wrecked audio line out on my tiny asrock ab350m pro4
> View attachment 111743
> with heavy heart had to perform full frontall moddity on my recent build
> Before :
> ...



That is pretty damn Ghetto. You could tidy it up a little by doing a lineman's splice and getting a little heatshrink.


----------



## witkazy (Dec 3, 2018)

silkstone said:


> That is pretty damn Ghetto. You could tidy it up a little by doing a lineman's splice and getting a little heatshrink.


coulda,woulda,shoulda....


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 4, 2018)

Got this ghetto-laptop in a trade for a small repair (pretty much free).
I'm not the one who did this stuff, but I guess now I'm the one who has to deal with it.
It's a Dell Vostro V131 in its base configuration, but has some optional stuff like fingerprint scanner. There is a typical flaw in V131 and Latitude 3330 (along with few dozen newer 6th and 7th gen DELLs) where LCD hinges break off the LCD cover.  A previous owner or someone before him (since this is definitely a re-refurbished unit from somewhere in Norway, judging by the keyboard layout) wasn't really generous on repair budget, so the original red LCD cover was replaced with silver one. Also, a bottom RAM/HDD cover became silver at some point of its life.
Once this wondorous device moved from EU to Ukraine, both hinges finally gave out. Some genius decided to mount one side with a bunch of epoxy (which looks more like fine-grained cement), and for some even weirder reason attach the other side with hot glue... 

I don't wanna spend too much money on this thing (LCD cover is like $35 in China, and they only have silver ones left), so tomorrow I'm gonna start fixing it with whatever I have in my workshop. I'm even thinking about spray-painting both covers to be of a matching color. Maybe add some fancy masking tape art


----------



## witkazy (Dec 4, 2018)

silentbogo said:


> Got this ghetto-laptop in a trade for a small repair (pretty much free).
> I'm not the one who did this stuff, but I guess now I'm the one who has to deal with it.
> It's a Dell Vostro V131 in its base configuration, but has some optional stuff like fingerprint scanner. There is a typical flaw in V131 and Latitude 3330 (along with few dozen newer 6th and 7th gen DELLs) where LCD hinges break off the LCD cover.  A previous owner or someone before him (since this is definitely a re-refurbished unit from somewhere in Norway, judging by the keyboard layout) wasn't really generous on repair budget, so the original red LCD cover was replaced with silver one. Also, a bottom RAM/HDD cover became silver at some point of its life.
> Once this wondorous device moved from EU to Ukraine, both hinges finally gave out. Some genius decided to mount one side with a bunch of epoxy (which looks more like fine-grained cement), and for some even weirder reason attach the other side with hot glue...
> ...


In duct tape we trust


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 16, 2018)

One solution for ink refill without put out the catridge
Just drill it
Not recommended


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 16, 2018)

micropage7 said:


> One solution for ink refill without put out the catridge
> Just drill it


Back in college we used to do it on old Canon inkjet printers all the time. They had no page counter for locking the cartridge, and good italian ink was cheap as hell.


----------



## witkazy (Dec 16, 2018)

1 dvd cover + 1 cd cover + duct tape = 1 lcd 
enclosure for 5" portable display


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 16, 2018)

Snapped the VRM part from the original Windforce cooler, just snapped the heatpipes. It does it job just fine.


----------



## Mac2580 (Dec 18, 2018)

Struggled with stutter for a while with fx 8300 and trash mobo. Decided to do something about it by cooling vrm, with stock amd fan suspended in mid air using speaker wire. It worked perfectly and stutter dissappeared. Have since replaced with heatsink.


----------



## Komshija (Jan 3, 2019)

I have a big problems with in-ear earphones. Always the same problem, always the right earphone stops working.

I had probably 20 or more of them, price range  from 5 € to 90 €, brands like Sony, Shure, Pioneer, Shennheiser, Beats, Creative, TDK, Philips Sharkoon... you name it. *Needless to say that not even one of them managed to last 1 full year*. The problem is always in the connection wires near the jack because they are specifically designed to break after a while so that you have to buy new ones. It's capitalism at its finest.

Just to note that I have old Sony earphones from mid 80's and despite serious wear and tear they still work like a charm, something that no modern post 2000 earphones will ever manage to achieve, regardless if they cost 5 € or 500 €. Because of that, I don't like anymore to spend more that 10 € on earphones, because I know 110% that they will not last more than a year.

So, to give them a slightly better endurance, I wrapped the whole area with some medical tape. At least it provides some extra protection and they manage to outlast 8 months, something that's unachiveable for 99% of modern earphones with everyday use. It's not that I deliberately tear them and don't care about them, but I also don't keep them under the glass bell.


----------



## Supercrit (Jan 3, 2019)

Komshija said:


> I have a big problems with in-ear earphones. Always the same problem, always the right earphone stops working.
> 
> I had probably 20 or more of them, price range  from 5 € to 90 €, brands like Sony, Shure, Pioneer, Shennheiser, Beats, Creative, TDK, Philips Sharkoon... you name it. *Needless to say that not even one of them managed to last 1 full year*. The problem is always in the connection wires near the jack because they are specifically designed to break after a while so that you have to buy new ones. It's capitalism at its finest.
> 
> ...


I avoid straight plug heardphones/earphones at all cost, they break way too quickly due to no way to soften the strain by rotating in the jack. Always make sure to purchase those with L plug.


----------



## lZKoce (Jan 3, 2019)

The patient: Asus Dual RX480. 
The problem: The replacement fan that I ordered from Aliexpress was female connector instead of a male. I didn't check beforehand to be honest. 
The solution: I spliced the things together  They both spin now. I also ended up changing the TIM and thermal pads on the VRM.


----------



## storm-chaser (Jan 3, 2019)

Video card cooling mod (still going strong 3+ years later)


----------



## Papahyooie (Jan 3, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> Video card cooling mod (still going strong 3+ years later)



I once strapped an intel stock cooler to a geforce 8500gt with zipe ties and nearly doubled the core clock speed if I recall correctly. Wish I had pictures.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 4, 2019)

lZKoce said:


> The patient: Asus Dual RX480.
> The problem: The replacement fan that I ordered from Aliexpress was female connector instead of a male. I didn't check beforehand to be honest.
> The solution: I spliced the things together  They both spin now. I also ended up changing the TIM and thermal pads on the VRM.
> 
> ...


But it's pretty neat


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 4, 2019)

@*lZKoce how on earth did you break a fan blade *


----------



## lZKoce (Jan 4, 2019)

micropage7 said:


> But it's pretty neat


Thank you. I still messed with the original equipment, so kinda of ghetto solution, hence I posted here.


Athlonite said:


> @*lZKoce how on earth did you break a fan blade *


I didn't. I got the card 2nd hand, I have no idea for the prior history and what kind of beating she took  Probably an ex-mining card. I knew I could fix it on the cheap and the price was lower than the rest right now. Basically I swapped it for my GTX970. I just wasn't happy with the particular model from Gigabyte and it doesn't really matter for me. I don't make money out of it anyway.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Jan 12, 2019)

Just found this thread. Brings back fond memories of jerry-rigging my old builds. I go all the way back to hotgluing a Pentium heatsink to a Voodoo 3 2000, but I don’t think I have any pictures though. I think my standards must be getting higher, as I had a tower cooler that was too tall for my case, so I took the window out of it. I ended up going back to the stock cooler because I couldn’t deal with the look of it!


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 13, 2019)

here's a little SSD heat sinking I did to help keep it below 50°C

(eww good god my keyboard needs a clean)


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 13, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> (eww good god my keyboard needs a clean)


It's a candidate for that other thread. 
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...picture-clubhouse.145287/page-62#post-3970924


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 13, 2019)

micropage7 said:


> One solution for ink refill without put out the catridge
> Just drill it
> Not recommended




paying full retail for "genuine" cartridges is a scam. I buy my x564 refills for my deskjet from a *reseller *for $10 a box of 4. Refilling is cheaper, but i cant be bothered


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 13, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> here's a little SSD heat sinking I did to help keep it below 50°C
> 
> (eww good god my keyboard needs a clean)
> 
> View attachment 114482View attachment 114483


Been wanting to do that to my 970 evo's controller myself, probably exactly as you did. Nothing but some nice thin thermal pads and itty bitty heatsinks. Where did you find heatsinks like that? Pull them off of something else maybe?


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 13, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> Been wanting to do that to my 970 evo's controller myself, probably exactly as you did. Nothing but some nice thin thermal pads and itty bitty heatsinks. Where did you find heatsinks like that? Pull them off of something else maybe?



I bought them a few years ago for use on an HD5770 they're from OCZ http://ixbtlabs.com/news.html?00/13/57 used them on the VRM and Ram and a couple on the mobo for the NIC chip and the IO controller chip they cost me like $20 and there were probably a dozen heatsinks in the pack


----------



## Bones (Jan 13, 2019)

This is the fix I came up with for my soundcard I was having problems with as described here: #103 

I can say I didn't even have to reload drivers or anything else to fix it, just added the fan and that was it.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 13, 2019)

Just goes to show if in doubt put a fan on it


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 13, 2019)

Bones said:


> This is the fix I came up with for my soundcard I was having problems with as described here: #103
> 
> I can say I didn't even have to reload drivers or anything else to fix it, just added the fan and that was it. View attachment 114485


Nice idea, i think the cover holds the heat so it can't get released quickly


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 13, 2019)

jboydgolfer said:


> paying full retail for "genuine" cartridges is a scam. I buy my x564 refills for my deskjet from a *reseller *for $10 a box of 4. Refilling is cheaper, but i cant be bothered



Don't buy HP printers they include firmware that blocks the refiled cartridges.


----------



## Vario (Jan 13, 2019)

After a week or two of running the Arctic Mono Plus with the fan impeller facing upwards, the fluid dynamic bearing fan started to rattle so I replaced it with something a bit more powerful and more able to handle horizontal conditions (dual ball motor).


----------



## lZKoce (Jan 13, 2019)

Vario said:


> After a week or two of running the Arctic Mono Plus with the fan impeller facing upwards, the fluid dynamic bearing fan started to rattle so I replaced it with something a bit more powerful and more able to handle horizontal conditions (dual ball motor).



Classic getto, it is no longer a two-slot card though


----------



## Vario (Jan 13, 2019)

lZKoce said:


> Classic getto, it is no longer a two-slot card though


Hasn't been since I put the mono on in all fairness, but I have the space for it.


edit: tested it running some benchmarks, various games, it doesn't seem possible to get over 48*C right now, the room is 23C ambient.



E-Bear said:


> I wonder what is worse, ghetto or redneck mods.


Like a Pinto with a big block lol.


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 13, 2019)

I wonder what is worse, ghetto or redneck mods.


----------



## DR4G00N (Jan 13, 2019)

Giving new life back to an 8800 GTX. And yes, it's my fault it died in the first place, +VSense was ~300 Ohm instead of the correct ~30 Ohm. So 1.9V instead of 1.34V.


----------



## droopyRO (Jan 14, 2019)

You monster !


----------



## DR4G00N (Jan 14, 2019)

droopyRO said:


> You monster !


 
That's only part one, next step is to graph it into my P4P800 SE's Vcore output to get it working again.


----------



## lZKoce (Jan 14, 2019)

DR4G00N said:


> That's only part one, next step is to graph it into my P4P800 SE's Vcore output to get it working again.



I don't understand. What to be working again...isn't this a sawed in half graphics card? What will be working again?


----------



## DR4G00N (Jan 14, 2019)

lZKoce said:


> I don't understand. What to be working again...isn't this a sawed in half graphics card? What will be working again?


It may be sawed in half but that is a perfectly functioning VRM with VGPU & VMem outputs. The gpu core was completely dead after it had 1.9V put into it so what better thing to do than take the perfectly good vrm and repurpose it for something else. Ex. A mobo or gpu that has a blown (or weak) vrm but otherwise works.

Here's a couple examples of what I mean but with a GTX 480 VRM instead. GTX 680 on the left and a GTX 260 216core on the right, both of which work fine.


----------



## natr0n (Jan 14, 2019)

DR4G00N said:


> It may be sawed in half but that is a perfectly functioning VRM with VGPU & VMem outputs. The gpu core was completely dead after it had 1.9V put into it so what better thing to do than take the perfectly good vrm and repurpose it for something else. Ex. A mobo or gpu that has a blown (or weak) vrm but otherwise works.
> 
> Here's a couple examples of what I mean but with a GTX 480 VRM instead. GTX 680 on the left and a GTX 260 216core on the right, both of which work fine.
> View attachment 114531View attachment 114532


Mad Scientist you are.


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 14, 2019)

Reminds me of the toys "modded" by Sid in Toy Story.


----------



## lZKoce (Jan 14, 2019)

DR4G00N said:


> It may be sawed in half but that is a perfectly functioning VRM with VGPU & VMem outputs. The gpu core was completely dead after it had 1.9V put into it so what better thing to do than take the perfectly good vrm and repurpose it for something else. Ex. A mobo or gpu that has a blown (or weak) vrm but otherwise works.
> 
> Here's a couple examples of what I mean but with a GTX 480 VRM instead. GTX 680 on the left and a GTX 260 216core on the right, both of which work fine.
> View attachment 114531View attachment 114532



Touche......thank you for elaborating on this with pictures as well. Much better than the original post for me (at least).



natr0n said:


> Mad Scientist you are.


 ->


----------



## Komshija (Jan 17, 2019)

Since I don't have earphones with L-shaped 3,5 mm jack, I used slightly better and more aesthetic solution to increase the lifespan of earphones. No more medical tape.  It really works! The solution is heat-shrinking tube. I went to a few hardware and DIY stores near me and when asking for that product they looked at me like I felt from Mars and am talking some gibberish. So I ordered a bunch of them on ebay from China for less than 1 € with free shipping.

This simple but effective modification will definitely increase the lifespan of any earphones and it looks much better than medical tape, electrical tape or duct tape.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 17, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> Don't buy HP printers they include firmware that blocks the refiled cartridges.



Mine doesn't block it all.  I have an HP desk jet ,   You just download their utility and uncheck "genuine HP ink only" problem solved. you need the software to use some functions of the device anyway, like scanning is easier , atleast for me with the program , so i just took a couple minutes to look through it, & i found this page...i havent bought a XL564 ink set that costs over $15 in years (thats $15 for ALL 4 inks cartridges)


----------



## Vario (Jan 17, 2019)

Komshija said:


> Since I don't have earphones with L-shaped 3,5 mm jack, I used slightly better and more aesthetic solution to increase the lifespan of earphones. No more medical tape.  It really works! The solution is heat-shrinking tube. I went to a few hardware and DIY stores near me and when asking for that product they looked at me like I felt from Mars and am talking some gibberish. So I ordered a bunch of them on ebay from China for less than 1 € with free shipping.
> 
> This simple but effective modification will definitely increase the lifespan of any earphones and it looks much better than medical tape, electrical tape or duct tape.
> View attachment 114649


Not always, but sometimes using strain relief just pushes the point of failure to the end of the strain relief.  Hope not in your case.


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 17, 2019)

jboydgolfer said:


> Mine doesn't block it all.  I have an HP desk jet ,   You just download their utility and uncheck "genuine HP ink only" problem solved. you need the software to use some functions of the device anyway, like scanning is easier , atleast for me with the program , so i just took a couple minutes to look through it, & i found this page...i havent bought a XL564 ink set that costs over $15 in years (thats $15 for ALL 4 inks cartridges)
> 
> View attachment 114666


This thing was not available for my model. Is it a specific software only for unlocking or its included in your printer specific installation software?


----------



## Jism (Feb 19, 2019)

Had a spare 240mm aio. So i decided to ghetto mod this on a RX580 8GB.






Had to hack the VRM heatsink a bit apart, tie-wrap the waterblock onto the GPU, used kronaut on both VRM & GPU.






Kept a part of the shroud including fan (so the fan is actually controlled) and to keep the VRM's down. Funny part is that now at full stress pushing 200 watts it barely reaches 40 degrees lol. 






The somehow result. No fans needed. Barely reaching 60 degrees on furmark / for 15 minutes. Clocks are 1450Mhz @ 1.1V or so. Anything above requires higher voltages thus more heat.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 19, 2019)

Anyone ever vinyl wrap any parts or cases? Got a link or two to share of where to buy (other than an auto parts store)?


----------



## IceScreamer (Feb 20, 2019)

The perforated sheet metal was restricting a lot of airflow in the front of the case so it had to go.
I cut it out, hole-to-hole style, filed the edges and secured them with thick tape, so I don't cut myself later on. I Also painted an old PSU grille just so I can cover the hole with it, and prevent anything from going into the fan.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 20, 2019)

IceScreamer said:


> The perforated sheet metal was restricting a lot of airflow in the front of the case so it had to go.
> I cut it out, hole-to-hole style, filed the edges and secured them with thick tape, so I don't cut myself later on. I Also painted an old PSU grille just so I can cover the hole with it, and prevent anything from going into the fan.
> View attachment 116980


That's not really all that ghetto. It may be custom but looks very well done!


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Mar 1, 2019)

Made a diy am4 bracket with the help of my dad. An aluminium sheet metal with 2 stainless steel bar to reinforce further. Left diy version and right original for board. Need a bracket that can fit my low profile cooler which does not came with one and one that could accept an m4 screw. Wonder if this can fit now. This surely would not warp my motherboard.


----------



## Jism (Mar 1, 2019)

Jism said:


> Had a spare 240mm aio. So i decided to ghetto mod this on a RX580 8GB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Upgrade:






4 extra wraps and a piece of paper, to make the pressure of the AIO heatsink even better. When running furmark at extreme burn-in with POST-FX enabled the chip is consuming a rough 260W lol. The VRM's are pulling 20 Amps and reaching up to 65 degrees. The core itself sticks at 60 degrees, but i cant get her any higher then 1460Mhz at 1.175v. It's setup as 1.2V in Wattman but i cannot go any higher. Can i bios edit the card to a safe 1.25V or so? I've seen VRMTool but that is crazy dangerous if you dont know what your doing.


----------



## king of swag187 (Mar 1, 2019)

I don't have a pic of it, but a while I was upgrading my AW 17's GPU, I used a Firepro M6100 as a temp card, and this was before I knew about Hwinfo being able to spin the laptop's fans, so I took of the bottom panel and mount a giant office fan on the bottom. 95C max temps.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 1, 2019)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Made a diy am4 bracket with the help of my dad. An aluminium sheet metal with 2 stainless steel bar to reinforce further. Left diy version and right original for board. Need a bracket that can fit my low profile cooler which does not came with one and one that could accept an m4 screw. Wonder if this can fit now. This surely would not warp my motherboard.
> 
> View attachment 117635View attachment 117636


I've always found DYI projects interesting subject matter. Very cool!


----------



## Nuckles56 (Mar 1, 2019)

Jism said:


> Upgrade:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like you lost the silicon lottery right there as I thought most 580's were good up to almost 1500 under good cooling. I know I managed to get my brother's card that high under air though it was only bench stable.


----------



## Jism (Mar 2, 2019)

Nuckles56 said:


> Seems like you lost the silicon lottery right there as I thought most 580's were good up to almost 1500 under good cooling. I know I managed to get my brother's card that high under air though it was only bench stable.



Uh yeah i can do 1500Mhz but i woud'tn consider it stable if it cant pass extreme furmark. I see alot of people claiming to have 1500Mhz core but i'm sure 70% out of those are not even stable in a burn session. 1.175V is a tad too low in my consideration to have it 24/7 stable.

At least i can say at 1450 it's doing what it's supposed todo. i just wonder on how i can increase to voltage to for example 1.225v. Wattman is doing 1.2 maximum but on Hwinfo it's still 1.175v.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Mar 2, 2019)

Alright done painting my diy AM4 backplate.  Huge ghetto post here.







My old mounting on my low profile cpu cooler. Using layers of electrical tape as ghetto washers with m4 screws. Gonna add the backplate now. I got to ghetto mod as the original way of assembling the cooler the arms of the cooler mount have to face inwards which is not possible as I have motherboard choke in the way as shown below. Flipping it outward does not allow me to screw it in with its original screw as its no longer aligned.  I got to take out the original screw and use m4 screw and nuts.








I did plenty of mods assembling my small form factor itx pc. Among them is the exhaust fan mod where I have my fan suck air out of the case. I use rubber pads and I cut it to shape to give enough spacing so the fan blades never hit the heatsink, I think it looks pretty good.








I need to create an airduct for my fan to exhaust out the hot air so I use some door cushion rubber.






Need a way to protect the base of my case and its pcie riser. I found that I can use an anti-slip mat cut to shape for my itx motherboard. Looks quite nice. Now my motherboard have more support from this and its non slip nature.






Now back to assembling my my diy backplate. I realised its not really ideal with the stainless steel bars. I used super glue to stick it on don't have any JB weld material around. It is not quite strong enough to stick on after I start screwing things in. Maybe I should try making the backplate out of steel instead next time.  But I don't have the tools for it. I made the hole out of the aluminium sheet using a screwdriver lol. It works quite fine with aluminium being soft enough, Since the glue is not strong enough I can't over screw much. Still despite that I have a huge improvement in mounting pressure and mounting sturdiness vs just screw without backplate. I am seeing a 5C  drop in cpu temperature in full load now.  I am pretty surprised how much it improve with more mounting pressure.








All done and time to test now.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 3, 2019)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> All done and time to test now.


Do let us know how it goes!


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Mar 3, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Do let us know how it goes!




Motherboard boots up fine thankfully and I ran prime95. The fan don't ram up quickly now and at prime95 load the fan is spinning 300rpm lesser than max speed. I got about 5 to 8C of improvement in temperature. Now my cpu do not break 90C in prime95 despite the lower fan speed.  Temp hover around 85C to 88c now in Prime95 in my case. Previously it would hit 93C even with full fan speed.  I know even that may sound high but I am running prime95 on ryzen 1700 on all 8 cores on a cooler 47mm tall which is impressive.  I think now with this mod it should be better than my Ryzen spire stock cooler which is much taller. Day to day use its much more quieter now with the improve temps. I can really feel the heat on the heatsink is soaking up now. Ambient temps in my area is about 28C for reference.

I think I can shave another 2C with a stronger mounting. I'll ask my dad to make another one out of stainless steel now lol. Perhaps another round 2. This low profile heat direct pipe touch cooler really shine with the diy mod.


I wonder how my modded cooler with this "super backplate" fare against an official one one like a noctua l9i.


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 12, 2019)

So after the r7 1800x running and  struggling to get an AMD bracket for am4 Motherboard.( Been called my friends but no luck) This is what I did combination of thermaltake bracket came from Cpu block and corsair bracket. It looks nice. 

I did cut the ek am4 bracket from ek supremacy Evo 
But failed due to needing long screws. Rip bracket. Shame on me.


----------



## DR4G00N (Mar 12, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> So after the r7 1800x running and  struggling to get an AMD bracket for am4 Motherboard.( Been called my friends but no luck) This is what I did combination of thermaltake bracket came from Cpu block and corsair bracket. It looks nice.
> 
> I did cut the ek am4 bracket from ek supremacy Evo
> But failed due to needing long screws. Rip bracket. Shame on me.


You can also just rotate the block so the Intel mounting lines up with the holes in the board. This' what I do for my Intel only waterblock, worked fine so far.
Though you may loose the closest dimm slot depending on how far the tabs stick out.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 23, 2019)

I just realize my hdd laptop sit with no screw, and the annoying is i can't find the right screw coz the space is pretty tight
So i use plastic sachet to make sure it sit right


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 31, 2019)

Reuse plastic from medicine for mousefeet, just add double tape


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 31, 2019)

micropage7 said:


> Reuse plastic from medicine for mousefeet, just add double tape
> View attachment 119930


That's actually very clever!


----------



## E-Bear (Mar 31, 2019)

micropage7 said:


> Reuse plastic from medicine for mousefeet, just add double tape
> View attachment 119930



I go buy the sliders for furniture and cut them to fit. The square or round sliders that glue to the bottom of the kitchen chairs or the sofa.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 31, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> I go buy the sliders for furniture and cut them to fit. The square or round sliders that glue to the bottom of the kitchen chairs or the sofa.


actually i don't want to pay any just for plastic, all you buy is just double tape


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 11, 2019)

Got a dead laptop from a customer. Spent nearly 4 hours diagnosing and then fixing 3 bad power rails, replacing dead audio codec, and soldering in a new NIC which previous "specialists" decided was no longer needed. 
The last one was a cap on 1.5V DDR3 rail, and after breathing too much flux fumes and isopropyl I totally spaced out that it was the wrong height ))) Only saw it when the laptop was nearly completely assembled. 


I'll probably replace it tomorrow, even though the owner of this laptop wanted me to leave it like that


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 12, 2019)

That's not ghetto now if you'd have said you fixed it with a ball of string some zip ties and a roll of duct tape and some tinfoil from the hat I'd be impressed but at the end of the day it's Job well done to get it working again so congrats mate


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 13, 2019)

Acquired  a laptop for spares/repair
ex owner said it boots to Bios (that was true )





i was Surprised
shame the intel graphics was borked ( only found that out after software was installed).

sourced replacment board from ebay


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 13, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> i was Surprised


Soldering is awful, but that's the way you replace those old NEC capacitor banks (you can still buy them but they are relatively expensive and all are chinese knockoffs).
Did that procedure myself quite a few times, only I've used proper tools for the job 

I guess it simply coincided with dead GMA x[watever]'s untimely death...


----------



## storm-chaser (Apr 13, 2019)

Ventilated my Network Attached Storage Device to help keep temps down. Doesn't look good, but it solved my overheating problem...


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 14, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> Got a dead laptop from a customer. Spent nearly 4 hours diagnosing and then fixing 3 bad power rails, replacing dead audio codec, and soldering in a new NIC which previous "specialists" decided was no longer needed.
> The last one was a cap on 1.5V DDR3 rail, and after breathing too much flux fumes and isopropyl I totally spaced out that it was the wrong height ))) Only saw it when the laptop was nearly completely assembled.
> View attachment 120845
> 
> I'll probably replace it tomorrow, even though the owner of this laptop wanted me to leave it like that


dunno why it has hole there, maybe they prepared it for that


----------



## E-Bear (Apr 14, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> Ventilated my Network Attached Storage Device to help keep temps down. Doesn't look good, but it solved my overheating problem...
> 
> View attachment 120987



What about cutting a square hole and put a 80mm fan that exhaust the heat?


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 14, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> What about cutting a square hole and put a 80mm fan that exhaust the heat?


Fans are prone to failure, noisy, and pick up dirt/dust.


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 14, 2019)

micropage7 said:


> dunno why it has hole there, maybe they prepared it for that


In total disregard of my customer's ghetto-taste I've decided to fix it ))) Replaced that thing with a large-capacity tantalum cap.
Though, you've got the point - that cap served well as a standoff for better cooling without a maintenance hatch


----------



## E-Bear (Apr 14, 2019)

Somebody gave me a XFX Radeon HD 4550 625M 1gb DDR2 with a burned fan. I just cleaned it and put a chipset cooler to drop it in my HP Dc5700 small form factor which is my current htpc connected to living room tv. Yes the pins are pushed through holes. 





biffzinker said:


> Fans are prone to failure, noisy, and pick up dirt/dust.



Anything could pick-up dust depending of your region.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 14, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Fans are prone to failure, noisy, and pick up dirt/dust.


How else are you going to provide ventilation?


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 14, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Fans are prone to failure, noisy, and pick up dirt/dust.





lexluthermiester said:


> How else are you going to provide ventilation?



That's the question????


----------



## storm-chaser (Apr 14, 2019)

I have the small ~25mm fan at the back of the unit that is set on "auto". It just runs a lot less now that the unit is "ventilated" ...
It used to run on high all the time and it was getting annoying. So now it often runs on low and temps remain reasonable.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 14, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> How else are you going to provide ventilation?





HUSKIE said:


> That's the question????


I was thinking of passive cooling when I replied. Since it already has a fan well forget I said anything.


----------



## E-Bear (Apr 15, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> I was thinking of passive cooling when I replied. Since it already has a fan well forget I said anything.



Crossing my arms and nod my head left right left with a judgement stare.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 15, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> I was thinking of passive cooling when I replied. Since it already has a fan well forget I said anything.


Fair enough!


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 15, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> Ventilated my Network Attached Storage Device to help keep temps down. Doesn't look good, but it solved my overheating problem...
> 
> View attachment 120987



I'd add a fine mesh under those top holes. Saves you a lot of time dusting it out. Or for proper ghetto creds just duct tape some mesh over the top instead.


----------



## E-Bear (Apr 15, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> Somebody gave me a XFX Radeon HD 4550 625M 1gb DDR2 with a burned fan. I just cleaned it and put a chipset cooler to drop it in my HP Dc5700 small form factor which is my current htpc connected to living room tv. Yes the pins are pushed through holes. View attachment 121030
> 
> 
> 
> Anything could pick-up dust depending of your region.




I just realised that I don't have the plate for the low-profile DVI and S-Video so next time the swap in my HP Compaq Dc5700


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 15, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> I'd add a fine mesh under those top holes. Saves you a lot of time dusting it out. Or for proper ghetto creds just duct tape some mesh over the top instead.


Could use metal tape and used dryer sheets as well! That would be proper ghetto-mod street cred. Hell yeah.


----------



## storm-chaser (Apr 15, 2019)

Ill see what I can do guys... stay tuned for proper ghetto modding!

Upgrade Cost: Free
Materials: Electric tape and dryer sheet
ghettohack complete/


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 18, 2019)

When you have just an universal VGA block and your VRM temps go up to 100C (Radeon R9 290 DCU II @ 1200/1366)







e: Now I have a 120 Noctua there, much more silent than that 80mm Delta.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 21, 2019)

Version 2.0 with a Sunon 92mm fan and twisted PCI slot covers. This works hella fine


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 21, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Version 2.0 with a Sunon 92mm fan and twisted PCI slot covers. This works hella fine


That is very clever! Nicely done.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 21, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> Ill see what I can do guys... stay tuned for proper ghetto modding!
> 
> Upgrade Cost: Free
> Materials: Electric tape and dryer sheet
> ...


This looks like a Toaster that's been modded.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 26, 2019)

Mebbe not quite ghetto, but i stripped two pretty nice RGB strips off some fans, they came with a rudimentary controller box with remote. The strips have the standard +12/r/g/b wiring, so will even connect to a RGB motherboard header. I have them in the top/bottom of my case for now, just because it was a bit too dark.


----------



## delshay (Apr 26, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> Acquired  a laptop for spares/repair
> ex owner said it boots to Bios (that was true )
> View attachment 120963
> 
> ...



I'm calling this a buidzoid mod as he is the only person I know who likes to add capacitors for a few more MHz.


----------



## AltCapwn (Apr 26, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> Ill see what I can do guys... stay tuned for proper ghetto modding!
> 
> Upgrade Cost: Free
> Materials: Electric tape and dryer sheet
> ...



 hahahaha damn had a good laugh with this one mate. Never thought you would actually do it.  Just purfect


----------



## freeagent (Apr 27, 2019)

I once cut up an Antec Sonata so the rad on my H100 could breathe. Pretty much just a hole from the bottom of the pan to the drive bay.

Rampage III Formula, Xeon X5690 E.S., 10gb G.Skill Perfect Storm and Ripjaws. GTX 580 Matrix Platinum, Auzentech Prelude, TX850w, H100, Antec Sonata.

Internal case temps were intense with the side panel on. I didnt have the proper tools, so I just used side cutters. It was butchered, but worked.


----------



## MasterFilms (May 1, 2019)

i so LOVE how this thread is still going.  Anyway i needed a small place to remove the mess from my desk.


----------



## silentbogo (May 1, 2019)

1marcelfilms said:


> i needed a small place to remove the mess from my desk.


LoL. And back in a day people used to spend $10-$15 on 5.25" storage drawers )))

Ok, now that I'm done backing up pictures off my phone, it's time to share my latest "inventions".

*#1. Noise cancelling for G603. *
Got really tired of super-loud clicks in semi-empty mouse, so I've decided to try some foam before I come up with a permanent solution.
For some reason only LBM feels more resistant. RBM is kinda the same. Noise levels reduced. Mission accomplished.


*#2 My super-secret project codenamed "F#$K ASUS". *
Got a PCE-AC55BT not too long ago, cause my new board has no M.2 slot for WiFi adapter. Basically sidegraded from Intel 8260 to another Intel 8260 and lost $50 in process, all for the sake of not losing WiFi on Ubuntu.
While my old adapter had no issues delivering 680-780Mbit/s, this one barely managed half that.
Stock antenna is [was] total garbage. Not only did it under-perform, but it also looked pathetic and sad. 
I swore a couple of years ago that I'll never-ever buy another ASUS wireless adapter, but unfortunately it was the only Intel-based alternative that was in stock in my area.

So, today I got very pissed off and took that piece of shit for a ride to my secret laboratory on the outskirts of the city.

First, we take it apart and mutilate the wires. I do have some thin coax cables in my office, but couldn't find any female SMA connectors of the right size.


Then, we take some big-ass 12dBi antennas from hell(previously used on my ASUS RT-N66U) and a couple of random mutilated SMA pigtails.

Next, I dug up some random plastic enclosure from a no-name powerbank and drilled some holes for SMA connectors:

Now, I can finally solder the stock cable to my DIY fankentenna.
Electrical tape is only there for protective reasons (to avoid bending/breaking the cable on sharp edges). Actual solder points are isolated with some hot snot (not shown).


Last step is to add stability and sturdiness to the whole structure. Stock ASUS antenna had no rubber feet and was so light that it rolled on my desk every time I farted.
For this part I'm gonna use one of my spare AsRock heatsinks ripped of a dead embedded board. Two middle sections were removed in order to accomodate that plastic housing.
"Underbelly" was cleaned off the remaining thermal paste. As you can see - it already has some rubber standoffs (originally I wanted to put on some aftermarket rubber feet, leftover from my previous project).

Last step - gluing it all together with more hot snot... lots of hot snot... 





End result: WiFi back to normal with speeds ranging from 700 to max 866 Mbit/s, no ping anomalies, no bluetooth issues.
Maybe it's overkill... maybe it wasn't wort it in terms of performance gain, but it looks intimidating! ...and I won't see that ugly cheap and miserable piece of plastic on my desk ever again.

_P.S. ... and I can do some wifi mischief almost 2 street away from the house, if I put it near the window ))_


----------



## P4-630 (May 2, 2019)

Took out the dvd drive and placed a Be Quiet! Silent Wings 3 1600rpm PWM fan, fastened with 2 screws.
No dustfilter in front of it  but excellent cooling results, even at lower speeds!


----------



## MasterFilms (May 3, 2019)

wifi run super hot? why not take off the cover. now its cooler 
Now i need to rig a proper antenna for the wifi


----------



## Vario (May 3, 2019)

1marcelfilms said:


> wifi run super hot? why not take off the cover. now its cooler
> Now i need to rig a proper antenna for the wifi


Put a 120mm dual ball bearing fan on it too, can run the fan on an AC Adapter with proper specifications.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 4, 2019)

Full ATX build inside. Got a RX 580 and has no space for the fan. I dont have any tools so i hammer cut a slot in the mesh with a screw driver and my manly wrists. Passing the cable through that. Foam tape to reduce vibration!


----------



## Papahyooie (May 6, 2019)

de.das.dude said:


> hammer cut



"Hammer cut" is the best verb in this thread. If you've been there, you know lol.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 6, 2019)

I nearly eradicated bodges and quick fuxes from my rig but I can't ,i use a strip of polystyrene foam to guide the hot air out of my case , you can't see it but I know it's there, gheto 4 life.

Still i recently upgraded from a sleeved chopstick holding up my gpu to an actual bracket, id recommend fixing such bodges , eventually.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 7, 2019)

Papahyooie said:


> "Hammer cut" is the best verb in this thread. If you've been there, you know lol.


Who knew such a blunt tool could be used for something like cutting


----------



## delshay (May 7, 2019)

de.das.dude said:


> View attachment 122286Full ATX build inside. Got a RX 580 and has no space for the fan. I dont have any tools so i hammer cut a slot in the mesh with a screw driver and my manly wrists. Passing the cable through that. Foam tape to reduce vibration!



You should be able to fit a thinner fan internally for a neater finish. ie,15mm or 12mm thick. I think fans can go as thin as 10mm thick with no reduction in size which should fit internally. Then again this is a ghetto thread, so anything goes, as long as it works.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 10, 2019)

delshay said:


> You should be able to fit a thinner fan internally for a neater finish. ie,15mm or 12mm thick. I think fans can go as thin as 10mm thick with no reduction in size which should fit internally. Then again this is a ghetto thread, so anything goes, as long as it works.


there is no space. The CPU heat sink touches the side panel


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (May 22, 2019)

It had been a long time I had not posted. My mood is not so good nowadays. Been quite awhile since my backplate mod with cpu cooler with dan a4 case. I am moving back to my old metis again with everything dissemble again. I just hope this is my last pc fix for my main machine. I should quit touching a main work machine and spending money.  I miss having a big tower cooler with no cooling restriction.  My old noctua is retired due to corrosion, I am still waiting for my Scythe Fuma to come in. 

Found my old Xigmatek 1283 cooler lying around I have been wanting to sell this off but no one is buying it off despite placing it a $8.  It is meant for 775 socket holes with intel pushpin. They all broke already do I used m4 screw with nuts, turns out it is compatible with current socket 1150/1151 with this mod unfortunately is not compatible with am4 which more rectangle than squarish for the mount.  I attached the fan with super double sided tape, not the best but zip ties is abit difficult here. Anyway since no one want to buy it and it would not work with my am4, it now becomes my cooling coaster now. I think it fits fine.


----------



## witkazy (May 22, 2019)

Not mine ,but thread worthy


----------



## HUSKIE (May 25, 2019)

Done cable management for my desk. Bought kitchen basket from Wilko shop UK just under £5

Never mind the floor quite filthy. Will be cleaning soon. No need screws or drilling. Just hang it to your table.


----------



## droopyRO (May 25, 2019)

Rampage II _custom i/o shield_, bought the board second-hand and came with no accessories.


----------



## silentbogo (May 25, 2019)

droopyRO said:


> Rampage II _custom i/o shield_, bought the board second-hand and came with no accessories.


Cardboard works better. I ran my Rampage II Gene without I/O shield for many years (no dust thanks to good ole Chieftec Dragon airflow), but my old secondary rig had an AsRock H97 Fatal1ty w/ cardboard "backplate".


----------



## micropage7 (May 26, 2019)

droopyRO said:


> Rampage II _custom i/o shield_, bought the board second-hand and came with no accessories.
> View attachment 123680


should be a new trend, a clear i/o shield


----------



## Vayra86 (May 26, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Done cable management for my desk. Bought kitchen basket from Wilko shop UK just under £5
> 
> Never mind the floor quite filthy. Will be cleaning soon. No need screws or drilling. Just hang it to your table.
> View attachment 123675View attachment 123676View attachment 123677View attachment 123679



This is god damn brilliant. You shall be copied.


----------



## micropage7 (May 31, 2019)

Found something interesting


----------



## Lorec (May 31, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Done cable management for my desk. Bought kitchen basket from Wilko shop UK just under £5
> 
> Never mind the floor quite filthy. Will be cleaning soon. No need screws or drilling. Just hang it to your table.
> View attachment 123675View attachment 123676View attachment 123677View attachment 123679


wait how did You hang it?
what about those?


----------



## HUSKIE (May 31, 2019)

Lorec said:


> wait how did You hang it?
> View attachment 124049what about those?



check last pictures and you will see.


----------



## delshay (May 31, 2019)

The following is the first mod to addresses the R9 Nano VRM temperature in a very tight PC case. It does not fully fix it, but now there is a big window open to improve this modification, ie heatpipe or copper radiator.

Thermal paste/pad is missing along with one screw in second photo, now fixed. Risk of short circuit is reduced as there are two extra capacitors solder to the board on the unused soldered pads.

HISTORY: This card utilizes the PCI chassis for extra cooling of the VRM. This is internal inside the card & is not visible, but card loses this if removed from PC case as it needs thermal pads between card & PC chassis for extra cooling.


----------



## Amite (Jun 8, 2019)

It takes some planning 
Shoe Goo plays a big part in my life


----------



## delshay (Jun 8, 2019)

Amite said:


> It takes some planning
> Shoe Goo plays a big part in my life



I just don't like the idea of a PSU fan facing that way. If you a get leak, it will go straight into the PSU, & that's a high power PSU. So it will go bang quick time. I prefer the PSU facing the other way if the case has vents that support PSU to work facing down.

I do like the idea of an internal power amp. Did this many years ago with a pioneer car power amp. Not enough space inside my current PC to fit one now. Power amp have move on & the next time I fit an internal power amp, it will be minimum 2.1 (50w per channel).


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 9, 2019)

Not my video, but it works!


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 9, 2019)

not too ghetto
i need something as monitor stand since i feel it's too low
i use 2 dead HDD that wrapped in plastic cover and bunch of ice cream sticks to elevate it a little so i can slide cables there
so far it works well


----------



## freeagent (Jun 10, 2019)

Looking at your monitor stand reminded me of a time when an old harmon/kardon amp and a VHS tape allowed me to use a two tiered desk with my 85lb Sony CRT many many moons ago lol.





And incase you were wonder what cooler that is.. its a Thermalright XP90.

And while I am here.. before RGB and fancy cases, we placed fans wherever we could and relied on led. I figured I would leave this slice of ghetto here..





Edit:

That's a BFG and PNY 6600GT in SLi


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 10, 2019)

freeagent said:


> Looking at your monitor stand reminded me of a time when an old harmon/kardon amp and a VHS tape allowed me to use a two tiered desk with my 85lb Sony CRT many many moons ago lol.
> 
> View attachment 124614
> 
> ...


"NOTICE This Machine Starts Without Warning"


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 10, 2019)

freeagent said:


> View attachment 124614


Is that a tin snip window job I spy there? Extra ghetto points. Times were good back then!


----------



## freeagent (Jun 10, 2019)

Papahyooie said:


> Is that a tin snip window job I spy there? Extra ghetto points. Times were good back then!



Yes indeed, I forgot about that! Even after looking at the pic and seeing the cut, it still didn’t register


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 10, 2019)

dont laugh my test bench  ok laugh if you want but kindly.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 10, 2019)

xtreemchaos said:


> dont laugh my test bench  ok laugh if you want but kindly.
> View attachment 124666



More of a chair really


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 10, 2019)

tigger said:


> More of a chair really


That's what I was going to say! LOL! Rolls around well I'm sure.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 10, 2019)

its designed for comfort   in a few years thay will be all the rage remember you seen it here first the cutting edge...


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 23, 2019)

Bought external hdd case, looks nice but it doesn't have any vibration dampening foam so i put plastic from cotton buds as vibration dampening



Yeah it's annoying since you can see what is behind the case


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 29, 2019)

I bought 2nd laptop and as usual after test it right i open it up, i found the blower foam got tear, since i don't have the same foam i use double side foam then plastic from sachett coffe as replacement


----------



## bmacsys (Jun 30, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> Ventilated my Network Attached Storage Device to help keep temps down. Doesn't look good, but it solved my overheating problem...
> 
> View attachment 120987




You could easily use a hole saw and put a exhaust fan in that case.



xtreemchaos said:


> dont laugh my test bench  ok laugh if you want but kindly.
> View attachment 124666


Old motherboard trays are a Godsend.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 1, 2019)

Raijintek 360 rad with drain port plug. I cut the honey Comb grill from r6 case. Very handy.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 1, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Raijintek 360 rad with drain port plug. I cut the honey Comb grill from r6 case. Very handy.
> 
> View attachment 125997


This is very creative. Nice!


----------



## shovenose (Jul 1, 2019)

Well, I didn't have a test bench setup, so I simply used a box


----------



## HirschbergT (Jul 1, 2019)

I water cooled my PC with a BMW X5 engine oil cooler. It looks a bit  janky, but the cooling capacity is fantastic.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 1, 2019)

HirschbergT said:


> I water cooled my PC with a BMW X5 engine oil cooler. It looks a bit  janky, but the cooling capacity is fantastic.



Nice!  Looks very aluminum tho - doesn't that mess with ur blocks?


----------



## HirschbergT (Jul 1, 2019)

Nope. I have two things working in my favor to counter the aluminum: 
1. The CPU block is nickel plated and has shown no signs of flaking or degradation over the past 5 or so years that I've been running the system.
2. I'm running 90% distilled water with the other 10% being an additive called "OptiTemp Plus" that is made specifically for protecting mixed-metal loops. The stuff is amazing. As I said, with that additive in place, I have seen zero corrosion on the block.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 1, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> Nice!  Looks very aluminum tho - doesn't that mess with ur blocks?


Very unlikely. Galvanic corrosion takes a long while and can be mitigated with coolant additives. 



HirschbergT said:


> Nope. I have two things working in my favor to counter the aluminum:
> 1. The CPU block is nickel plated and has shown no signs of flaking or degradation over the past 5 or so years that I've been running the system.
> 2. I'm running 90% distilled water with the other 10% being an additive called "OptiTemp Plus" that is made specifically for protecting mixed-metal loops. The stuff is amazing. As I said, with that additive in place, I have seen zero corrosion on the block.


And there we go.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 1, 2019)

That's awesome... aluminum radiators are so much more efficient at heat transfer (and cheaper to make) than copper ones I'm not sure why the PC insists on copper unlike virtually every industry (automotive, appliances, etc.)


----------



## HirschbergT (Jul 1, 2019)

It just so happens that I work for the company that manufactures the BMW X5 oil cooler. I had our prototype shop weld on barbed fittings for me, and when it was all said and done it runs my Xeon X5670 clocked at 4.1 GHz rarely above 43 °C under max load.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 1, 2019)

HirschbergT said:


> It just so happens that I work for the company that manufactures the BMW X5 oil cooler. I had our prototype shop weld on barbed fittings for me, and when it was all said and done it runs my Xeon X5670 clocked at 4.1 GHz rarely above 43 °C under max load.


Very nice performance. I'm thinking a car heater core or small block radiator modded to fit PC tubing would work well too.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 1, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Not my video, but it works!



Ehm so basically the guy built a rad. On ice. A radter chiller?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 1, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> . I'm thinking a car heater core or small block radiator modded to fit PC tubing would work well too.


Water Cooled Motorcycle engine rad also


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 1, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Very nice performance. I'm thinking a car heater core or small block radiator modded to fit PC tubing would work well too.



Isn't that what the first watercooling systems were? just heatercores attached to some lab 3/8" tubing and a homemade alu block.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 2, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> Water Cooled Motorcycle engine rad also


That can be pricey though. Car parts are usually less expensive than motorcycle parts.



phanbuey said:


> Isn't that what the first watercooling systems were? just heatercores attached to some lab 3/8" tubing and a homemade alu block.


Yeah, effectively. That's what I first used. It was a heater core out of an 83 Ford. Worked perfectly.

*EDIT*, one can also go to a junkyard an get an old one used. As long as they're undamaged they work fine. Did that a lot back in the day.


----------



## bmacsys (Jul 4, 2019)

HirschbergT said:


> I water cooled my PC with a BMW X5 engine oil cooler. It looks a bit  janky, but the cooling capacity is fantastic.




That is a serious radiator.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 5, 2019)

I know basic laptop usually has so so build quality and creaky sound like rusted thin tin can, so i use plastic bag to fill the gap to make it feels a little bit better


----------



## Good3alz (Jul 5, 2019)

*Ghetto Mods*
Using an AIO





like this




And being creative with chopsticks.

Also, Power Supply mod






Heatsync and logo mod (before)





Then there is case door, completely cut out for the plexi-glass.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 5, 2019)

Good3alz said:


> *Ghetto Mods*
> Using an AIO
> View attachment 126170
> 
> ...


That's ghetto, but stylishly done. Didn't even notice it until I read your comment about the chopsticks.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jul 5, 2019)

Can't remember if I posted this before but just in case, here it is again. Fan broke on my GTX260-216 so I ghetto modded 3 80mm  fans on there letting the 12v split the speeeds  down so it was much quieter. Overclocked by a good 20% better than stock cooler, and ran much quieter overall


.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 5, 2019)

I did something similar to my old 8800GTS 320. I only cut half of the shroud, and put an 80mm fan there. It didn't work very well, I'm guessing because the cooler was very short, and the fan was not the highest quality unit. I ended up trading the hacked card, and an evga 680i for a new 8800gtx lol.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 6, 2019)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> Can't remember if I posted this before but just in case, here it is again. Fan broke on my GTX260-216 so I ghetto modded 3 80mm  fans on there letting the 12v split the speeeds  down so it was much quieter. Overclocked by a good 20% better than stock cooler, and ran much quieter overall
> 
> 
> View attachment 126194View attachment 126196.


I would take the shroud off completely and mount the fans(after they've been cleaned and re-lubed) directly to the heatsink.



freeagent said:


> I did something similar to my old 8800GTS 320. I only cut half of the shroud, and put an 80mm fan there. It didn't work very well, I'm guessing because the cooler was very short, and the fan was not the highest quality unit. I ended up trading the hacked card, and an evga 680i for a new 8800gtx lol.


So did I, but mine was the 8800Ultra. The fan gave out after one year and I replaced the entire heat sink with a ArcticCooling *Accelero Twin Turbo II*. They still make it! GPU temps were never a problem after that.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 6, 2019)

When you bought 2nd hand laptop and you can't find the right screws since the original is shorter than you have, so the solution is make your own washer using shampoo bottle


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 13, 2019)

*mine: Athlon 2000 xp+* 

PAGE 25

i just found on here back 2010


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jul 14, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I would take the shroud off completely and mount the fans(after they've been cleaned and re-lubed) directly to the heatsink.



If I remember correctly as it was a fair few years ago I dremelled the shroud so the fans sat on it with just their edges touching and the entire cross section of the fans directly above the heat sink, then epoxyed it down so they couldn't go anywhere haha... I'd say they were 2-3mm above the heat sink so probably could've been improved a bit if I'd cut more of the shroud off  and had them sitting directly on the HS. 

Haven't had to hack anything for years which is kind of annoying... there's something nice about ghetto modding stuff to work after a fixable problem happens rather than replacing it outright.


----------



## Dinnercore (Jul 27, 2019)

I was forced to include some ghetto mods in my most recent build...

You know, it´s those late night sparks of half-assed motivation that get you in the mood to start that project you thought about every now and then for a year or two. And suddenly it has to be done right now, in the middle of the night and be finished by the next day. 
I wanted an XP-machine for some old games that just refuse to cooperate with anything above Windows Vista and had all the parts around to build something, except a nice case to put it in. 

But then I came across the old and beaten up case of my very first PC. It had a broken power switch, missing covers, a few dents. Lots of scratches, missing front panel connectors, dust EVERYWHERE. My first intention was to throw it away, and then it hit me. I can´t just throw that away, that is MY first PC. So I build this guy:






I used what I had lying around and my biggest concern was getting enough air through it in this small case, now that we have hot summer temps. I did not have fitting fan sizes for this occasion, so I used the broken fan from an arctic cooler, hung it in front of the Asus V60 heatsink with some zip-ties and tape. The slight angle shoots some air up towards the PSU located there. 
The PSU is an over 10 y/o Sharkoon 450W with a small 80mm fan on the back of it, drawing air through a small duct that I angled the arctic fan towards to help it out. Before you warn me of old PSUs, I know of the danger and I trust this unit because it is nearly unused and lived a happy life. Oh and I just don´t have anything else atm.





To help get some air in the case I taped this fan to the side panel. I mentioned the broken power-switch of the case? Well I solved that by sourcing a 'case-open-warning' switch and routed that little button towards the front, hanging out of a missing front panel cover. Feels like hot-wiring a car to start it 






It does make a beautiful glow at night tho, my phone does not capture this very well, but it looks pretty neat. Shot through the closed side panel. 

The parts: 
Case: Thermaltake Matrix VX
Board: Asus Rampage Formula
CPU: Intel E8400
GPU: XFX 9800GTX+ with Arctic Accelero cooler
Soundcard: some Creative Soundblaster X-Fi 

Gonna make some exterior pictures tomorrow during daylight. Currently installing XP. 
I was shocked that this thing started without an issue. I just randomly picked parts and threw them in, I have the bad habit of completing a build before I test anything. So far I always get away with that


----------



## freeagent (Aug 2, 2019)

freeagent said:


> I once cut up an Antec Sonata so the rad on my H100 could breathe. Pretty much just a hole from the bottom of the pan to the drive bay.
> 
> Rampage III Formula, Xeon X5690 E.S., 10gb G.Skill Perfect Storm and Ripjaws. GTX 580 Matrix Platinum, Auzentech Prelude, TX850w, H100, Antec Sonata.
> 
> ...



I found the other pics I was looking for, I know this is for ghetto mods, and it still is a bit ghetto, but doesn't quite look as ghetto


----------



## Apocalypsee (Aug 2, 2019)

This was wayyy back in 2009 with my first laptop. The fan won't respond to any software control so what I do is tap the 5V directly from USB port and straight to fan connector. I made the mod better with the wire tap from inside of the laptop but I don't have a picture of it. Noisy but temps are better


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 3, 2019)

Apocalypsee said:


> This was wayyy back in 2009 with my first laptop. The fan won't respond to any software control so what I do is tap the 5V directly from USB port and straight to fan connector. I made the mod better with the wire tap from inside of the laptop but I don't have a picture of it. Noisy but temps are better
> 
> View attachment 128309
> 
> ...


I did something very similar once. I tapped the main power line directly instead of the USB which has limited current.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 9, 2019)

cool and quiet hdds ? 

1x docking station
1x graphics card box
1x ml120 fan
1x noctua ulna adapter

all inside a cabinet


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 10, 2019)

Stole from instagram


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 10, 2019)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/techsupportgore/comments/co6z9f


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 11, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/techsupportgore/comments/co6z9f


That is an example of serious hill-billy jimmy-rigging. LOL!


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 11, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is an example of serious hill-billy jimmy-rigging. LOL!


I had to Dremel and take off the top of one last year, and bent the remaining segment, drilled a slot and pinned it in place... you do what ya gotta do


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 11, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> I had to Dremel and take off the top of one last year, and bent the remaining segment, drilled a slot and pinned it in place... you do what ya gotta do


Nice and agreed.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 11, 2019)

What about go green, you should re use something



Don't worry, i'm professional


----------



## witkazy (Aug 11, 2019)

"Do not fix anything when tired" moment.
Especially headphones,but when You do and all soldering is good and done, comes moment of clarity when You realise that You forgot to put cable through hole in driver cover ...



Quick solution but not for squeamish,
on brightside , headphones work


----------



## Nuckles56 (Aug 11, 2019)

Now they're open back and should sound better


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Aug 12, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> That's awesome... aluminum radiators are so much more efficient at heat transfer (and cheaper to make) than copper ones I'm not sure why the PC insists on copper unlike virtually every industry (automotive, appliances, etc.)


Because aluminum radiators are only more efficient in terms of size and space when using high pressure fluid, for instance automobiles. 









						An Aluminum or Copper Radiator for Your Car - Car Craft Magazine
					

Learn how to plan what cooling system to put in your car with the choices of an Aluminum Radiator vs. a Copper Radiator in Car Craft Magazine.




					www.hotrod.com
				




In PCs, where the cooling comes from air and not fluid pressure, the  superior thermal conductivity of copper can be used to full effect. 



			https://www.metalsupermarkets.com/which-metals-conduct-heat-best/
		





__





						List of thermal conductivities - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				







__





						Watercooling Myths Exposed - Overclockers
					

Nice compilation of common misconceptions - Greenman100 (Tim Elmore)




					www.overclockers.com
				




"*Myth: Aluminum absorbs/dissipates heat faster than copper.


Reality:* All thermal properties of copper are better than
aluminum. Aluminum’s advantage is that it is lighter and easier to machine. So,
if one were given a pound of copper and a pound of aluminum, you
might make a better performing heatsink with aluminum, as it might have more surface area to dissipate heat than copper for a given weight. Considering footprint limitations for air cooled CPU heatsinks, however, copper is definitely favored."


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 12, 2019)

TheinsanegamerN said:


> Because aluminum radiators are only more efficient in terms of size and space when using high pressure fluid, for instance automobiles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aluminum radiators perform better because they have more surface area and potentially more channels due to manufacturing ease.  if you look at cheap alu kits from EK they perform unbelievably well for their size.

*





						WHY DO ALUMINUM RADIATORS COOL BETTER THAN COPPER? – DeWitts™ Direct Fit® Aluminum Radiators
					

Copper is actually a better conductor of heat than aluminum. The problem is a copper radiator is not ALL copper. The tubes and fin are copper however they are bonded together with lead, which has horrible heat transfer capabilities. The end tanks are brass and the side channels are steel. The...




					www.dewitts.com
				



*
The aluminum radiator is 100% aluminum furnace brazed without any insulating solder. That is why aluminum radiators work better than copper ones. If you could build a copper radiator the exact same way we make the aluminum ones, it would work better than the aluminum.


----------



## delshay (Aug 18, 2019)

This modification is for the R9 Nano. It's not been tested yet, but is expected to bring 2C+ to cooling the core.




This second photo opens the door for options (extra cooling), but there are other options available.





NOTE: Heatsink are soldered to the bracket for max transfer of heat.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 18, 2019)

You sure that will not sort some thing out on the back ?,  You could just use a 80mm fan just be carefull if it's sucking air from the card due to blade clearance can be different from fan to fan.


----------



## delshay (Aug 18, 2019)

AsRock said:


> You sure that will not sort some thing out on the back ?,  You could just use a 80mm fan just be carefull if it's sucking air from the card due to blade clearance can be different from fan to fan.



Ultra confident it is safe. It is soldered in such a way not to short anything out. The bracket gets ultra hot without the modification.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 18, 2019)

delshay said:


> Ultra confident it is safe. It is soldered in such a way not to short anything out. The bracket gets ultra hot without the modification.



Did you try it yet? Does it work?


----------



## delshay (Aug 18, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> Did you try it yet? Does it work?



Yes it does work but it's going to need the option extra cooling, still far too hot. A new internal modification is also working. This new cooling solution is switchable between GPU core or VRM, even thou it's ment for the VRM..


----------



## Dinnercore (Aug 19, 2019)

I just did two things, for one I revived my old friend the GTX670 in my first attempt at reflow soldering with my hot air station (lets hope it lasts a while) and second I decided to get rid of the terrible cheap blower cooler on it:





I had an unused old aftermarket cooler that I got quite a while ago and thought today is the day I try to revive my 670 and put this thing to use. The cooler is from Alpenföhn, model 'Klara'. It is not compatible with the 670, but I managed to get two screws in:





Seems to be enough, I did not bother to glue some heatsinks on the memory. The original heatsink never covered the memory modules anyway, and now they get even better airflow due to the top-down fan and are no longer trapped under a stupid plastic cover.

It is this card from Palit:






The only thing I could use for a quick test was the Cinebench R15 OpenGL thingy, as this bench has no access to the internet and is only used for CPU-benching. GPU-Zs render test told me it needed to download a file -.-





So far I´d carefully call it a success. It did initially boost up to the voltage limit, hitting above 1000MHz, and drop down due to missing load. Before that the card was dead, it died while playing Quake Champions, heavy artifacts into no screen output. After this the card was toast, windows error 43, drivers could not be installed and it only gave a video out when you had no driver installed and did not try to raise the resolution. Back in the day I tested it multiple times but could not get it back to work up until now


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 19, 2019)

Dinnercore said:


> Seems to be enough, I did not bother to glue some heatsinks on the memory. The original heatsink never covered the memory modules anyway, and now they get even better airflow due to the top-down fan and are no longer trapped under a stupid plastic cover.


One of these should serve you well if you want to ensure that card will keep running;








						EOL
					






					www.arctic.ac


----------



## Dinnercore (Aug 19, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> On of these should serve you well if you want to ensure that card will keep running;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree this one would be a much better choice... But that would mean I have to invest 60€ in this zombie card. Nah I´ll keep it the way it is now and see how long it will last. For science! 

The way I did it I had to spend nothing and put some stuff to use that would otherwise just catch dust. 

But if anyone wants to use aftermarket coolers on a GPU, e.g. to get rid of a loud blower style cooler, MAKE SURE that it is compatible with your card. Do as we suggest and not as we do, or sth. like that


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 19, 2019)

Dinnercore said:


> Yeah I agree this one would be a much better choice... But that would mean I have to invest 60€ in this zombie card. Nah I´ll keep it the way it is now and see how long it will last. For science!
> 
> The way I did it I had to spend nothing and put some stuff to use that would otherwise just catch dust.
> 
> But if anyone wants to use aftermarket coolers on a GPU, e.g. to get rid of a loud blower style cooler, MAKE SURE that it is compatible with your card. Do as we suggest and not as we do, or sth. like that


Nice! Carry on then!


----------



## Dinnercore (Aug 19, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice! Carry on then!


I did already, found the Half Life 2 techdemo level on the drive:







 

 

 

 



Seems solid for now. 1080p 300fps, this was not enough to simulate a full load but I´m getting there 
The % value on top is not GPU load, but GPU power-target. At around 40-50% power draw it settles around 50°C with this cooler. That is okay-ish. The stock one would have done roughly the same but with much more noise.


----------



## Grog6 (Aug 19, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> ...
> The aluminum radiator is 100% aluminum furnace brazed without any insulating solder. That is why aluminum radiators work better than copper ones. If you could build a copper radiator the exact same way we make the aluminum ones, it would work better than the aluminum.



Most aluminum fins on heat pipe coolers are swaged (i.e., stuffed thru the hole) in place; you can slide them up/down if you try hard enough.

The best thermal performance is Silver, but no one uses it for coolers, for some reason. 

Well, there's this:





__





						cuplex kryos NEXT 2011/2011-3/2066, nickel/.925 silver
					

cuplex kryos NEXT 2011/2011-3/2066, nickel/.925 silver: The cuplex kryos NEXT marks a new milestone in CPU water block development. Every detail has been analyzed, optimized and tested to achieve perfection in cooling performance, installation procedure and product features. The result is not...




					shop.aquacomputer.de


----------



## Mac2580 (Aug 24, 2019)

Start to finish all Ghetto Build from spares that were lying around. It needs to last till next gen for a friend of mine whos Xbox One broke. Another friend loaned him his old pc. Phenom II 840, GT 440, 970a G45 board, and 2x2Gb ram. He loves FIFA so much so that he was playing FIFA 12 till the HDD crashed a few months ago. I took the PC under my care and popped in an old laptop HDD, 4x4Gb ram, and my old R7 260x. FIFA 19 lagged, so i decided to sell all the ram for a FX 8320. This is the finished product, FX 8320 downclocked to 3.2Ghz at 1.194V. 212 was added only because PSU is trash, AMD stock fan added because board is trash. Cable management ignored as 212 impedes the side panel.
FYI, FIFA 19 runs on Ultra at 1080P60FPS, with anti aliasing off.


----------



## Samiam66 (Sep 12, 2019)

Re purposing un needed parts ....Old z-400 with Xeon W3565 3.2 chip always runs a little warmer than most
didn't want invest any money on it  ( sits in den rarely used )  So I grabbed the Amd Wraith Cooler that came with my Ryzen Chip
modified the bracket to hold heat sink made a cross over connecter to go from HP 5pin to universal 4 pin design ..
and issue resolved ... Now a cool 31c at idle  52c under heavy load


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Sep 12, 2019)

12'ish years ago? Something like that. Here's one of my ghetto mods. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Samiam66 (Sep 12, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> 12'ish years ago? Something like that. Here's one of my ghetto mods.
> 
> Enjoy. View attachment 131720




that is cool


----------



## Komshija (Sep 12, 2019)

micropage7 said:


> When you bought 2nd hand laptop and you can't find the right screws since the original is shorter than you have, so the solution is make your own washer using shampoo bottle



I grind them when they are too long. You'll need a manual pinch tool or whatever it's called in english and fine metal file no.3. It's very tricky because these screws are tiny and easy to damage but still doable.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 23, 2019)

The bearing of the other fan of my Asus R9 290 DCUII became noisy. I have this bracket which supports 2x 80/92mm fans, first I got this to use with an universal GPU block, but since now I'm running my cards on air, I used it to cool down the heatsink.


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 25, 2019)

Not really ghetto by any standards, but still.... 
I was playing some Quake last night and the next thing I notice is that the "S" key is stuck to my middle finger. Apparently my modded ZM-K500 is getting really tired and some keycap stems started to crumble. I don't have any spares, but then I remembered that I still have one cheap broken A4Tech "gaming" keyboard in the office. Thankfully they use Cherry-compatible keycaps on their Lightstrike optical switches, so it was a perfect fit. The only problem is that they are ugly AF, and should be backlit in order to see the legend. Plastic feels more like Lego pieces, but it's still better than not having a keycap or two )))


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 26, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> The only problem is that they are ugly AF, and should be backlit in order to see the legend.


A lot of people would think that is cool.


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 26, 2019)

What's really sad is that the donor board which I used for red keycaps is more popular than my Zalman and it costs more, even though it's essentially a cheap-ass membrane KB with only 8 optical switches...
I used to have 2 boxes of malfunctioning A4Tech Bloody products, and to my surprise those were selling like fresh cookies after I fixed nearly all of it. I didn't know at the time, but apparently A4Tech mice and keyboards are very popular among self-proclaimed "competitive gamers" in CIS countries... especially Bloody mice, cause they can be hacked to unlock paid features, like "recoil compensation" macros for CS etc (basically for cheating).


----------



## oobymach (Sep 29, 2019)

I usually prototype in cardboard and this is one of my latest (yes I know it's dusty), a ps4 pro aftermarket cooler with front mounted power switch, a silverstone fhp 141 fan and an analog 12v power supply. The ps4 pro breathes fire and this keeps it from melting. All electrical connections are soldered.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 2, 2019)

When you bought cheap usb hub and realize the mounting is bad so you need to do some tweak


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 4, 2019)

Since ive started overclocking my 4790K at its limits my VRM temps gets real damn hot ! So i have to do something more effective than that Noctua 90mm fan that was blowing on the middle of the motherboard.

So i picked up this 60mm originally mounted on a dual RAM cooler from Corsair 3000rpm it is connected to a potentiometer for single fans.

I used double sided tape to fix the fan up in that position. 

Results are better ! VRM temps got dropped more than before, now the VRM section will not melt my fingers anymore.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Oct 6, 2019)

I fixed my Logitech G400 that have intermittent connection, I haven't used it for a year or two. Looks like the problem is simple, its just the wires that comes out of the mouse where it bends that causing the issue. Cut that out and solder the wires directly to the board and voila! It already serves me for 8 years, it should be fine for another 8 more years   Solder might look like a patchjob but I checked the connection is all good.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 13, 2019)

there's nothing wrong if you try to find the cheaper one
but today the quality is piece of junk, oh at least the electronic works well but the mounting, again, it's pretty bad, i need to cut here and there, cut the pcb and adding some padding so the HDD could sit well


----------



## freeagent (Oct 20, 2019)

So, I didn't have a problem with air flow, or over heating or anything like that.. But I did have a spare fan, a controller, and some free time  Space was tight under the gpu, it was almost a perfect fit, I cut a couple of zip ties and put some sticky tack under and pressed down. Its a perfect fit lol. It is a 4700rpm screamer.. I initially tried using a mobo header, but its lowest speed was 2700rpm, it was tolerable, but.. so I have it on a Zalman controller now sitting at 2000 RPM. The glass doesn't get warm at all during extended sessions


----------



## droopyRO (Oct 21, 2019)

The top-right fan is blowing air in ?


----------



## freeagent (Oct 21, 2019)

The three fronts are in, top front is in top rear is out. The two rears are pulling on the hsf. It may look a little unorthodox but the system works fantastic. I don’t have to run them at 12v as there is more than enough flow right now. It’s not silent, but it’s quiet.


----------



## droopyRO (Oct 21, 2019)

Isn't the top-right fan, pulling hot air in, from the top-left fan ?


----------



## freeagent (Oct 21, 2019)

Nope, there is too much air moving for it to get warm


----------



## delshay (Nov 2, 2019)

ASROCK 939 Motherboard Capacitors stacking.

Messing around with stacking capacitors three level high. Going for a forth & final level.

1. second layer mirrors the original capacitors (ceramic).
2. Third layer is custom which can be seen from the photo below (ceramic & Tantalum). Some Tantalum can't be seen as their are under those big capacitors.

Seem to gained 2MHz overclock with undervolt (9hr+ with P95) but it's not valid at this time.

NOTE: You can cheat on temperature if you mod the very top left hand component. ie impress someone you got 4GHz on air with just 5c on the board.

Also note all capacitors on bottom row are for DDR Ram including the last four to the right (2.6v+). All other capacitors are CPU core.


----------



## Grog6 (Nov 2, 2019)

Nice work!

I keep a few kinds of solder for doing such things; a few degrees melting point can make a huge difference. 

You know you want the smallest values closest to the PCB, with larger values further out; this maximizes the loop inductance vs impedance for a given value.

All ceramic caps are inductive over their resonant frequency, so you want to stack those resonances across a wide range.






This stack would be the trace of the lowermost lines, all the way across; so usable out to ~200MHz, really.


----------



## delshay (Nov 2, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> Nice work!
> 
> I keep a few kinds of solder for doing such things; a few degrees melting point can make a huge difference.
> 
> ...



The Tantulum are doing all the damage ie improving performance. I did not think such a small value capacitor will bring that kind of performance.

Their so good I force on the last four I had left. The final layer are polymer capacitors ESR 3 mohms Binned, to be fitted.

This motherboard has upgraded MOSFETS for most of the motherboard with increased power output for the CPU done at the controller.

Most capacitors on this motherboard are much closer 2mohms binned (not the 16v capacitors).


----------



## Grog6 (Nov 2, 2019)

When the board is switching 100A in a few microseconds, a little bit of capacitance can make a big difference. 

Inductance is the big problem; a trace 0.1" long is right at 1nH, and can drop quite a bit of voltage on a fast current change.
Luckily, there are a bunch of traces in parallel, one per pin.

A via 0.010" can be 1 milliohm, and 1.5nH inductance, easily.

So the closer the capacitance is to the processor pin, the more effective it is.

These are really nice for high frequency:





						JMK107B7225MAHTR Taiyo Yuden | Capacitors | DigiKey
					

Order today, ships today. JMK107B7225MAHTR – 2.2 µF ±20% 6.3V Ceramic Capacitor X7R 0603 (1608 Metric) from Taiyo Yuden. Pricing and Availability on millions of electronic components from Digi-Key Electronics.




					www.digikey.com
				




These are good, but they don't last as long, 1000hour rated.





						F380J476MMAAXEH3 KYOCERA AVX | Capacitors | DigiKey
					

Order today, ships today. F380J476MMAAXEH3 – 47 µF Molded Tantalum Polymer Capacitor 6.3 V 0603 (1608 Metric) 300mOhm @ 100kHz from KYOCERA AVX. Pricing and Availability on millions of electronic components from Digi-Key Electronics.




					www.digikey.com


----------



## delshay (Nov 2, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> When the board is switching 100A in a few microseconds, a little bit of capacitance can make a big difference.
> 
> Inductance is the big problem; a trace 0.1" long is right at 1nH, and can drop quite a bit of voltage on a fast current change.
> Luckily, there are a bunch of traces in parallel, one per pin.
> ...



Thanks, but it's funny you should point those out as I do have capacitor from both those company but not those series.

This motherboard has capacitors that run much closer to the device voltage. The goal here was to get capacitors near as possible to the voltage output.
I do believe this gives better filtering/performance.

The capacitors on the back of the socket are 47uf 4v Tantalum, so you are spot-on with the value here. The big capacitors on the back of the CPU are from TAIYO YUDEN (also 4v), but not from the series you pointed out. I'm using 4v capacitors as it makes it also compatible for the DDR Memory (CPU side).


----------



## Grog6 (Nov 2, 2019)

As long as the voltage is above the applied voltage, it's no problem.
Electrolytic caps want to be within 60% of the maximum, to maintain the "Electrolytic barrier", too low of a voltage will cause excess leakage current.

I found recently that a 16V capacitor used at 1.8V lost it's barrier after about 4 years, and needed to be reformed; I replaced it with a 3V polymer cap.

Avoid Z5U caps; X7R dielectric is much better for Frequency response, and fast currents.

Those are examples of what I use in those kinds of places.


----------



## delshay (Nov 2, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> As long as the voltage is above the applied voltage, it's no problem.
> Electrolytic caps want to be within 60% of the maximum, to maintain the "Electrolytic barrier", too low of a voltage will cause excess leakage current.
> 
> I found recently that a 16V capacitor used at 1.8V lost it's barrier after about 4 years, and needed to be reformed; I replaced it with a 3V polymer cap.
> ...



I will be using 2v polymer as the last layer (CPU CORE ONLY). I can also solder this on the side so it's sits lower. Performance is higher than what I said in this thread, but something is overheating. It's not the VRM or CPU, it's pointing towards the controller or a small chip near the PATA socket.

I currently have it running again with P95, so I can grab a screenshot.

I also found you can also cheat on the voltage applied to the CPU tricking CPUZ & other programs.


----------



## Grog6 (Nov 2, 2019)

What's the controller chip?

If you have access to a thermal camera, it's a wonderful tool to troubleshoot things like these.

SOME digital cameras have IR filters that can be removed to make them somewhat of an IR camera; anything that will see heat is good.

Amazingly enough, our cheeks and palms are IR sensitive, if there aren't any other sources in the room. 

Be careful; I had "LM7805" branded backwards on a finger for a year, once. 
I smelled something hot; I found it!.
 Lol.


----------



## delshay (Nov 2, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> What's the controller chip?
> 
> If you have access to a thermal camera, it's a wonderful tool to troubleshoot things like these.
> 
> ...



Controller chip L6714


----------



## Grog6 (Nov 2, 2019)

That's a pretty good controller, FWIW.

4 phases, nice features.



			https://www.mouser.com/datasheet/2/389/stmicroelectronics_cd00097798-1205905.pdf
		


I'd put a heatsink on it, jut because; it will drive the mosfet gates 2A, and it runs 150khz nominal.

I'm having a heck of a time replacing electrolytic caps on a early core2 mobo; the solder won't come out of the holes.

I dug out the big weller iron, so it will unsolder now, lol.

My standard Iron won't even warm up the ground plane, lol.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 2, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> I'm having a heck of a time replacing electrolytic caps on a early core2 mobo; the solder won't come out of the holes.





Grog6 said:


> My standard Iron won't even warm up the ground plane, lol.


Probably so called lead free Solder ,>>  melting point is higher than lead solder.>>>  most Irons wont get hot enough to melt LF Solder


----------



## Grog6 (Nov 2, 2019)

This one has Asus's "Thermal Armor", which is a thick ground plane on the bottom, with no "wagon wheels" around the holes, so hard to heat.

I got the big Iron out:






This will Work! 

Normally, I use a Weller temperature controlled workstation, but the ground sides won't clear so I can get the new caps in, so this.


The Iron I have is actually older than me, from 1955.   

This one IS lead free, so that's no fun either; I use "Chipquick" solder to remove stuff, but this one's being difficult.

I use Kester "44" 63/37 to go back with.


----------



## delshay (Nov 3, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> That's a pretty good controller, FWIW.
> 
> 4 phases, nice features.
> 
> ...



Thanks, but I already have the PDF on the controller, this is why I was able to up the power & disable vdroop. I think I have found a fault but it's not heat related, investigating.

Getting solder out of the hole with no damage is a work of art. I use a pointed soldering tip & set it to max power 480w. The tip goes partly though the hole & come out the other side. It's best to pre-heat the motherboard then you can use the soldering iron at lower temperature. To remove electrolytic caps I just twist them from the top of the motherboard, then desolder the legs. This method is for electrolytic caps only, do not use this method on any other type of capacitors.

Low powered soldering iron will do damage to the motherboard, you need a fairly small tip but high power 450w+.  How much power you need depends on tip size. Large tips can also damage the motherboard. If you have a large tip, then the easiest way to get the solder out of the hole is to add more solder onto the hole. Don't worry about the extra solder as it will suck out the solder out of the hole in combination with 450w+ soldering iron & solder wick. You may have to repeat this a few times, but it does work also with no damage. Try to get the solder out from the top side of the motherboard first, but keep switching sides.

With a big soldering tip you should be getting the solder out of the hole on the first or second attempt. If not, then something is wrong, maybe wrong type of tip.


EDIT: SOLDERING IRON TIP TEMPERATURE (without preheater)

Here if I use a large tip I need 420-440c tip temperature
If I use the tiny pointed tip it's 480c


----------



## Grog6 (Nov 3, 2019)

OK; I ended up using the big iron, a heat gun as a preheater, and my biggest soldapult solder sucker, and I cleared about half the holes.

"Thermal Armor" indeed, lol.

I've used the method you mention, but with multilayer boards you run the risk of pulling the barrels out of the via holes.

If the connection to the interstitial layers goes bad, the board is dead.

At least these don't use the "Shadow Process" to make vias, those would be gone already.


----------



## infrared (Nov 3, 2019)

I have a great soldering iron for times like this, it was my grandads, and then my dads, looks like like a little fire poker but the tip is a big chunk of copper (~250g) that you heat with a blow torch, haven't found anything that puts up any resistance against that! Good luck with it Grog


----------



## delshay (Nov 4, 2019)

Forth & final level capacitors in.

Custom soldering iron tip required to get them in. The idea was to add three, but I forced in five. Two are turned on their side.
It's not possible to add another stack as it will hit the back of the PC case, which is a pity as I have found 10uf 3v capacitors 0603.


----------



## delshay (Nov 11, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> When the board is switching 100A in a few microseconds, a little bit of capacitance can make a big difference.
> 
> Inductance is the big problem; a trace 0.1" long is right at 1nH, and can drop quite a bit of voltage on a fast current change.
> Luckily, there are a bunch of traces in parallel, one per pin.
> ...



UPDATE:

First I was wrong about MOSFETS not getting hot, their very hot, but one phase is running cooler than the others, so i'm not sure if it's even working.

Most important is the PSU cable. This is getting warm when running P95. Did not notice it until I accidently touch it with the back of my hand. I'm not going to cut the power, in-fact i'm already working on a fix so I can increase the power. PSU fan is also trying to spin-up faster.

MOSFETS are 70A, but PDF docs states it can do 100A. Not sure what the power output is at this time, but I just want more power.
FX-60 is already doing 3.1GHz with p95 & it is clear it can go faster with p95.

The MOSFETS I have fitted to this motherboard have rapid rise & fall time (5ns) with very quick turn on/off time. Upgraded  MOSFETS are fitted to CPU/Northbridge/Southbridge/Hypertransport/Memory & some other minor rail.

I have already started to added those 10uf 3v Tantulum 0603 to northbridge/southbridge & Hypertransport.

PSU: Antec TrueControl 550W


----------



## Grog6 (Nov 11, 2019)

Have you got an oscilloscope?

I'd look at the inductor waveforms, and then the gates on all the mosfets.

See if there's a gate resistor that's cracked, or open.

The 4 phases on that chip should be 90 degrees from each other, and it uses 2 mosfets per phase, but the 4 mosfets on the lower side won't run as hot, IMHO.

See how the mosfets are connected to the chip on  P23 of the PDF file above.

Half the mosfets being cool may not be an issue; on the P5wd2 premium I'm working on, the lower mosfets aren't heatsinked, but I'm adding small ones.

If you hit the current limit for the switching, it will turn off the phase early; you *can *go too much capacitance.

Take a look at Table 10 in the pdf; see what kind of current limit it's running.


If the cables get hot from the PSU, you can buy pins and wire and make your own cables; they have pins that handle 16AWG wire, but each pin is only rated 9A.
That's why there are multiple wires per voltage. Most PSU's use 18awg cable.
Solder another connector on the bottom of the board, on a short pigtail, if you need more current than the pins can handle. 

Here's a link to all the different power supply cables, pinouts, ans Pin numbers:




__





						All about the various PC power supply cables and connectors
					

All about the various PC power supply cables and connectors



					www.playtool.com
				




These pins are for 16awg wire:
Molex 39-00-0168 Fem  WM3115-ND at digikey


----------



## delshay (Nov 11, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> Have you got an oscilloscope?
> 
> I'd look at the inductor waveforms, and then the gates on all the mosfets.
> 
> ...



Yes, I have a scopemeter. I will attach it sometime time during the week to see if all is ok. It can also be a faulty controller which I was not aware of as I got the motherboard off Ebay 2 years ago. I have spare controllers here if I need to change it.

The motherboard was operating more or less the same before i changed the MOSFETS, this why i think it's a controller fault.


----------



## Grog6 (Nov 11, 2019)

Compare the current sensing resistors to each other; there's apparently 2 per driver set, and if one of those has opened or changed value, it will alter that phase.

Since all the phases are feeding the same output line, they should all look pretty much the same; If I read it correctly, that chip uses VFO for regulation, changing the frequency to add power.

There's 68k of those chips at a place in hong kong, but I have bad luck ordering stuff from such places.
The last time I ordered anything from china, I got the parts, but the card was cancelled in 10 minutes for fraud other than the real transaction, lol.


----------



## delshay (Nov 11, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> Compare the current sensing resistors to each other; there's apparently 2 per driver set, and if one of those has opened or changed value, it will alter that phase.
> 
> Since all the phases are feeding the same output line, they should all look pretty much the same; If I read it correctly, that chip uses VFO for regulation, changing the frequency to add power.
> 
> ...



Resistors were binned before I installed them. It maybe possible I may of overheat one or two, but all checks show all resistors are ok. I will wait until I get the scopemeter in there to check. Performance has gone up in undervolt/overclocking so it maybe ok.

I get some of my parts from dead motherboards (de-soldering), then solder them to working motherboards to check all is ok. I already tested two controllers which I know is working.

MOSFETS get roasting hot with extreme undervolting 1.225v (2.6GHz), near shutdown temperature, but any fan across it will keep it cool, but still very hot.

Since you like PDF Docs here are the MOSFETS, (check-out the switching speed) & I know it's not for this application but it works.  https://www.mouser.co.uk/ProductDetail/Infineon-Technologies/IPD70N03S4L-04?qs=sGAEpiMZZMshyDBzk1/Wi5ISJmYFIFJTw4HQ4M3X3E4=


----------



## Grog6 (Nov 11, 2019)

Those are pretty heavy duty; they shouldn't fail due to overcurrent.

The thing to watch when you replace mosfets is the gate capacitance, and the gate charge; you want them to be close (less than 2x) of the original mosfet's rating.

Otherwise, you need to change the gate resistors, and up the size of the bootstrap capacitor.

The bootstrap supplies the higher voltage for the high side mosfets, above supply voltage, and if they run out of charge the mosfets only turn partially on, melting them, lol.

(I built a fan controller last year, and the biggest power draw at startup was the bootstrap circuit. The gate capacitance on the 300A mosfets was 12nF, tho. 


			https://www.mouser.com/datasheet/2/196/Infineon-IAUT300N10S5N015-DS-v01_00-EN-1276063.pdf
		

I milled a stock copper base intel Heatsink to miss the source and gate pins, and soldered one mosfet to a heatsink, connected in a bridge setup.
Doesn't even need a fan, it's total overkill.)

I like pdf's; once an Engineer, always an engineer. I've built a bunch of this kind of stuff; the magnetics are the hard part.

If you saturate the magnetics, it's all over; it'll pass 12V to the load.   That's pretty spectacular.
That's the bummer with a buck converter.

That's cool if you have other converter chips; those aren't too hard to remove/replace.
Kapton tape shielding all the stuff around it, and a focused heat gun is what I use, mostly.

If it's too close to other stuff, cutting all the pins off flush with the case and pulling them off the board with the tip of an iron works, but the chip is wasted.


----------



## delshay (Nov 11, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> Those are pretty heavy duty; they shouldn't fail due to overcurrent.
> 
> The thing to watch when you replace mosfets is the gate capacitance, and the gate charge; you want them to be close (less than 2x) of the original mosfet's rating.
> 
> ...



I'm very good with soldering this is why even 0402 resistors is easy to change.
I used Kapton tape once, & I hate it. I use steak pie foil which you can get from the chip shop. One side of the foil is silver & the other side is gold in colour. Face the gold colour of the foil facing the infrared lamp to reflex the heat. I'v been doing this for years even on my R9 Nano here on TPU.

It must be cheaper than Kapton tape & you get to eat the pie too. The foil works best for me, & it's quicker too. Even near the PCI-e slot, zero heat damage, not even a hint of damage or dis-colour. A single layer of foil is all that is needed, but if I am unsure, I add a second foil to the area I want to protect. The foil I have here must be over 6 years old & still going strong. You need around four of them, so you need to buy four pies.


----------



## Grog6 (Nov 11, 2019)

"steak pie foil"  must be a UK thing; I can't find anything but aluminum foil coming up in a search.

Got a link? I'm all for new stuff. 

Damn; now I'm wanting fish and chips, with a side of Guiness, lol.


----------



## delshay (Nov 11, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> "steak pie foil"  must be a UK thing; I can't find anything but aluminum foil coming up in a search.
> 
> Got a link? I'm all for new stuff.
> 
> Damn; now I'm wanting fish and chips, with a side of Guiness, lol.



I found this out by looking at the lamp on my Aoyue BGA 9000A after a few months of using it. It uses a gold colour reflector behind the lamp. I think you will find all infrared workstation has this. I got mine from my local chip shop. Look at the pie if it's silver in colour it will still work but not as good as the gold one. The foil absorb the heat spreading it, but the gold ones reflex some heat back.


----------



## silkstone (Nov 11, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> "steak pie foil"  must be a UK thing; I can't find anything but aluminum foil coming up in a search.
> 
> Got a link? I'm all for new stuff.
> 
> Damn; now I'm wanting fish and chips, with a side of Guiness, lol.


----------



## delshay (Nov 11, 2019)

silkstone said:


> View attachment 136179


That's it. Always face the gold side facing the lamp or pre-heater & bend the foil around the area you want to protect. You can also use the foil at the preheater end to block heat. This is how I stop BGA R9 Nano chip from de-soldering when removing the capacitors, which are very near the chip.

in-short you can also use it to block off heat from the pre-heater also. So you don't have to heat the complete bottom of the PCB. Tear the foil in half if you don't have enough or if you are working on something very small.

When blocking heat from the pre-heater I place the foil on the pre-heater itself, not on the PCB. So part the pre-heater is blocked off with foil.


----------



## Grog6 (Nov 12, 2019)

Ok, I understand.


----------



## erixx (Nov 12, 2019)

The provided MSI support arm was useless due to flexing of case structure (just a little, enough to make it useless.)
So I digged in my nest and found something (its an old time invoice-pin plus an audio adapter):


----------



## BrainMuncher (Nov 12, 2019)

Got a shitty mouse with a cable so stiff you could dig a hole with it? Easy solution, fold it hard putting sharp kinks in it in a zig-zag pattern. This eliminates almost all stiffness and drag, cable gives way instead of pushing the mouse.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 12, 2019)

BrainMuncher said:


> Got a shitty mouse with a cable so stiff you could dig a hole with it? Easy solution, fold it hard putting sharp kinks in it in a zig-zag pattern. This eliminates almost all stiffness and drag, cable gives way instead of pushing the mouse.
> 
> View attachment 136254


Damn, that's pretty genious to be honest. 



Grog6 said:


> OK; I ended up using the big iron, a heat gun as a preheater, and my biggest soldapult solder sucker, and I cleared about half the holes.
> 
> "Thermal Armor" indeed, lol.
> 
> ...


Isn't the Thermal Armor just a plastic shroud? At least with Z87 Sabertooth it was.


----------



## Grog6 (Nov 12, 2019)

You may be right; there was a label that mentioned thermal armor on the back side of the PCB, but I think I'm talking about this:

"Stack Cool 2 
Stack Cool 2 is a fan-less and zero-noise cooling solution. It effectively transfers heat generated by the critical components to the other side of the specially designed PCB (printed circuit board) for effective heat dissipation.  "

Either "Words" work for me, lol. 

The reality of it was a thick plane layer with no thermal reliefs at the pads, making them almost impossible to get out.

I cut the plastic "detents" that keep you from putting a socket 771 in this bad boy, I still need to apply the "Adapter" to the Xeon chip.

Then I have to find my HS compound; I found the 20yo jar of the white stuff; It's still good, lol.
I won't be using that. 

I removed and lapped all the other heat sinks on the PCB; they're like tiny mirrors. 

I'm putting 2 kilos of Thermatake heat pipe heatsink on the xeon.   Tower 112

It's already lapped; I hate to lap all the info off the Xeon, but...


----------



## jaw shwaa (Nov 14, 2019)

So this is an older mod I did . But ghetto non the less. 

I got a cool-it aio second hand that only came with an intel mount and I wanted to put it in an amd rig. (it stayed through a couple upgrades all the way from a 790 board , to a 970 fx build)
So whats the only thing laying around thats the same dimensions as an amd mount? An amd back plate of course . the pics show what happened next . This is probably the quickest mod ive ever done .please ignore the dirty copper XD .


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 14, 2019)

6950 with heat issues, overclocking near impossible.
Removed the stock cooler and found bad coverage. Some burnt.
Used old Swiftech CPU waterblock. Drilled a couple of holes and mounted to the card.
OC increase ability 200%.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 14, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> 6950 with heat issues, overclocking near impossible.
> Removed the stock cooler and found bad coverage. Some burnt.
> Used old Swiftech CPU waterblock. Drilled a couple of holes and mounted to the card.
> OC increase ability 200%.
> ...


Oh yeah, that'll be a problem.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 14, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh yeah, that'll be a problem.



Not any more!! 

Water Delta is 9c (tad under) that GPU is 32c load at 1300mv! 
Base clock 800, now clocks 1050+.


----------



## jaw shwaa (Nov 14, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> 6950 with heat issues, overclocking near impossible.
> Removed the stock cooler and found bad coverage. Some burnt.
> Used old Swiftech CPU waterblock. Drilled a couple of holes and mounted to the card.
> OC increase ability 200%.


 ha!  two 6950s in a row ,  I painted the red on mine blue . have you tried unlocking the card to a 6970 yet? I still have an actual 6970 water block from ek on my display shelf with the cards


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 14, 2019)

jaw shwaa said:


> ha!  two 6950s in a row ,  I painted the red on mine blue . have you tried unlocking the card to a 6970 yet? I still have an actual 6970 water block from ek on my display shelf with the cards



I did try to unlock it, GPU-Z reports 1408 shaders so it doesn't take hold. 
The Max O.C. increase did hold, where I can top out memory at 1600mhz which is useful.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 14, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Not any more!!
> 
> Water Delta is 9c (tad under) that GPU is 32c load at 1300mv!
> Base clock 800, now clocks 1050+.


Nice!


----------



## freeagent (Nov 14, 2019)

Burnt TIM.. impressive!


----------



## jaw shwaa (Nov 14, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> I did try to unlock it, GPU-Z reports 1408 shaders so it doesn't take hold.
> The Max O.C. increase did hold, where I can top out memory at 1600mhz which is useful.


thats a bummer , I"ve had 3 6950s and they all unlocked no problem.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 15, 2019)

jaw shwaa said:


> thats a bummer , I"ve had 3 6950s and they all unlocked no problem.



It could be that GPU-Z just doesn't read it correctly?? 
Not sure if one could even tell the difference with 140? shaders (roughly) extra. 

I'll try to get a better picture of the waterblock. That one is crappy.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 24, 2019)

Just bought mousepad online and the stupid seller packed it in small box and squeeze the mousepad into it and create unfixable dent, than throwing it into bin i use it as doormat


----------



## Jism (Nov 24, 2019)

Car battery died. Had no other alternative then to use the UPS as a 12V charger.


----------



## jaw shwaa (Nov 24, 2019)

so heres another older mod I did ,but I think should see the light of day (glow of monitors?) probly one of the jankiest things I've made , but I still use it to this day.
all i did was take an old rock band mic , cut off the bad mic (i think it was a diaphragm ) , and soldered an extra input jack onto the thing..
View attachment IMG_20191123_203851665_HDR.jpg
cringing yet? I'm not done , I needed a mic stand , so an old desk lamp( that looked like a mic stand already) , hose clamp , copper piping , and an embroidery loom later.. i have the most ghetto recording setup in this house...
View attachment IMG_20191123_204012377_HDR.jpg
yeah its an sm58...on a lamp stand , with a rock band "adapter" (which is recognized as a logitech input). not going to fib  though . it sounds incredibly clear . and yes , I did stain the loom to match my desk. best part  is that $0 dollars were spent on this , as they were things that i had laying around.. I do plan on rebending my copper piping to have radius bends , and no kinks.


----------



## BrainMuncher (Nov 24, 2019)

jaw you inspired me to finally go and fix my mic, the plug on the end of the cable was broken off, and I hate soldering. But after seeing your masterpiece I was shamed into action.


----------



## jaw shwaa (Nov 24, 2019)

BrainMuncher said:


> jaw you inspired me to finally go and fix my mic, the plug on the end of the cable was broken off, and I hate soldering. But after seeing your masterpiece I was shamed into action.


glad I could get you motivated ! now go burn some solder! XD also , im not sure why my pics only posted as links. im baffled


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Nov 28, 2019)

Found this twitter I just thought it was a genius mod. A pc in a dishwashing bottle. I want this. I remember back then as I was serving in my unit we have tons of dish washing bottle like this, it is often cut to become a water scope. This is good idea for them. Bottle Pc.


----------



## hat (Nov 28, 2019)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Found this twitter I just thought it was a genius mod. A pc in a dishwashing bottle. I want this. I remember back then as I was serving in my unit we have tons of dish washing bottle like this, it is often cut to become a water scope. This is good idea for them. Bottle Pc.
> 
> View attachment 137864








						What to do with the empty Whisky/glass bottles; Whisky PC by  MetkuMods - Because you love your hardware!
					

Computer hardware modding and reviews with Metku.net style.




					metku.net
				




Anyone else remember this gem from over 10 years ago?


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Nov 28, 2019)

hat said:


> What to do with the empty Whisky/glass bottles; Whisky PC by  MetkuMods - Because you love your hardware!
> 
> 
> Computer hardware modding and reviews with Metku.net style.
> ...




I love it! The whisky glass bottle looks very nice! Its amazing that is done in 2006! When small component is way more niche! Look at those ide drives! I think the author should revisit it with a modern day NUC with m2 ssd. That can fit power brick inside too.


----------



## jaggerwild (Nov 28, 2019)

Jism said:


> Car battery died. Had no other alternative then to use the UPS as a 12V charger.
> 
> View attachment 137446



 Only bad part is, one spark and the whole thing goes BOOM!


----------



## E-Bear (Nov 28, 2019)

jaggerwild said:


> Only bad part is, one spark and the whole thing goes BOOM!


Why that ?



micropage7 said:


> View attachment 137444
> Just bought mousepad online and the stupid seller packed it in small box and squeeze the mousepad into it and create unfixable dent, than throwing it into bin i use it as doormat


Dryer at medium température will expand the fabric.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 28, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> Why that ?


Charging Batterys produce hydrogen and Oxygen add a spark and you can have a Bang/explosion.


----------



## E-Bear (Nov 28, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> Charging Batterys produce hydrogen and Oxygen add a spark and you can have a Bang/explosion.



Of course like any battery charging but not necessarely the spark will blow up everything.  Im a car mechanic and I revived totally dead batteries with science.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 28, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> Im a car mechanic



Then at some time you will have had a battery go Bang or come across one that has gone bang
( sometimes they just split and sometimes they go off like a hand grenade spraying acid everywhere )


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 28, 2019)

Been wrenching all my life. The exploding battery is typically internally physically damaged. It can be from the solution level being low. This heats the battery and then they pop.

When our tractors come off the road, the most dangerous one is the sulfuric smell. A quick IR reading, park the tractor outback and give it a long time to cool. Its ready to blow.
And my favorite is trying to jam 250 amps into a dead battery. Within a few minutes you have an explosion.

Automotive batteries are no joke. Ive had to seen at least 50 batteries pop through the years.
Been in the heavy diesel industry 20 years now. 
I dont trust a single battery out there. Not even a new one.


----------



## E-Bear (Nov 28, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> Then at some time you will have had a battery go Bang or come across one that has gone bang
> ( sometimes they just split and sometimes they go off like a hand grenade spraying acid everywhere )



If its old type sealed batteries it could happens yes but newer models have a valve type on each cells in the cover to prevent the BANG.  That way hydrogen can be expelled and "diluted" right away with more oxygen.  Thats why personnally I dont buy any sealed batteries for my car.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 28, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> If its old type sealed batteries it could happens yes but newer models have a valve type on each cells in the cover to prevent the BANG.  That way hydrogen can be expelled and "diluted" right away with more oxygen.  Thats why personnally I dont buy any sealed batteries for my car.



They go "BANG" because Lead Acid batteries are super similar to a draino bomb. (not promoting exploding things) but acids and metals don't mix. 

Lead in the batteries get hot enough to melt and fuse together, that makes a boom. 

Vented batteries, yea..... they go Kaboom too. The vent is for expansion as the batteries warm.

You must be referring to non-serviceable batteries. AKA sealed. Many of these types of batteries are solid not liquid lead acid. These batteries often expand and split.
Also the solid sealed batteries are far better. Generally last a lot longer and take a charge quicker. 2x the cost of standard lead acid batteries.


----------



## lZKoce (Nov 28, 2019)

When you soundproof those 20% of your side panel, that are not a window:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 28, 2019)

hat said:


> What to do with the empty Whisky/glass bottles; Whisky PC by  MetkuMods - Because you love your hardware!
> 
> 
> Computer hardware modding and reviews with Metku.net style.
> ...


That is bizarre!


----------



## E-Bear (Nov 29, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> (not promoting exploding things) but acids and metals don't mix.



But metal and acid made some damn good music in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## oobymach (Nov 29, 2019)

Psvr and headphone stand mounted to monitor arm, not using secondary monitor so screwed a board to it and voila, expensive headphone rack. For the headphone holder I rescued a strip of 2x4 destined for the fire.


----------



## jaggerwild (Nov 29, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> If its old type sealed batteries it could happens yes but newer models have a valve type on each cells in the cover to prevent the BANG.  That way hydrogen can be expelled and "diluted" right away with more oxygen.  Thats why personnally I dont buy any sealed batteries for my car.



 I've seen a guy hit in the face(trying to jump a battery), it wasn't the acid that was so bad. It's when he jumped into traffic(and couldn't see the cars coming)made for a interesting chain reaction.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 30, 2019)

A little hammer mod


----------



## witkazy (Dec 1, 2019)

Last monday they finally managed to change window in my flat livingroom.
Took them all day allright but that is not end of it. When i tried to put roller blinds back it turned out that new frame must been thicker or sumthin cos mounting brackets did not aligned with old holes
Sooo enter the Dremel 






This Baby gooooes ! Dremel that is, not cat


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 1, 2019)

Love that furry assistant of yours


----------



## witkazy (Dec 1, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Love that furry assistant of yours


She's called M.A.D .For maaaany reasons


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 1, 2019)

witkazy said:


> She's called M.A.D .For maaaany reasons


How about you tell us one out of the maaaany reasons


----------



## witkazy (Dec 1, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> How about you tell us one out of the maaaany reasons


Nr.1 would be notorious plant eater but she's acomplished escape artist too


----------



## Grog6 (Dec 2, 2019)

A dremel tool is a truly universal tool; if you can't make it fit with the dremel, you just haven't tried hard enough. 

I've machined gears from nylon with a dremel, to make an old VCR work again.

I also cut up some Skyy vodka bottles to make some nice big glasses.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 2, 2019)

Yes I actively cool my USB nic card.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Dec 3, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Yes I actively cool my USB nic card.


I used Linksys WUSB54G that constantly disconnected and losing packet after few minutes of using. I disassemble and the actual IC is HOT and I cant hold my finger more than a second. Putting small RAM heatsink with thermal paste isnt cutting it that it requires fan soldered to USB 5V to cool it down. I'll update this thread if I found that mod. I think I took a picture of it before.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 3, 2019)

Apocalypsee said:


> I used Linksys WUSB54G that constantly disconnected and losing packet after few minutes of using. I disassemble and the actual IC is HOT and I cant hold my finger more than a second. Putting small RAM heatsink with thermal paste isnt cutting it that it requires fan soldered to USB 5V to cool it down. I'll update this thread if I found that mod. I think I took a picture of it before.



Yea that's a WUSB3600 or something of that sort. Definitely ran hot. It's not a joke that I did that.

I also cool Bios chips on vintage hardware in the same fashion.


----------



## E-Bear (Dec 4, 2019)

Jetster said:


> A little hammer mod




These wires are way too bent. The metal is too streched and the heat will make it even softer so with time it might cut. My humble opinion.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 4, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> These wires are way too bent. The metal is too streched and the heat will make it even softer so with time it might cut. My humble opinion.



They're made that way. its a 90 degree pcie power connector. The metal is not touching the connectors. 
They work pretty well in tight places. But if you know me you know I don't like adapter so its one I use with caution. Keep an eye on it


----------



## witkazy (Dec 9, 2019)

This one goes to all ghetto moders and Dremel fans out there 



If You damage Your grownup cutting disc do not panick or cuss ,mod it into many Dremel discs


----------



## cornemuse (Dec 9, 2019)

I would use 'full face' protection with those, , , ,


----------



## witkazy (Dec 9, 2019)

cornemuse said:


> I would use 'full face' protection with those, , , ,


Paw paaaw paw chicken much?  
But seriously, been usin' them home made discs for years and i'm still ruggedly handsome  When done properlly they last longer and are safer then originals i dare say.Cheers.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Dec 15, 2019)

don't know about you guys but I carnt get my head round this underclocking 



no matter what I do with the voltage it do not change the time


----------



## Komshija (Dec 15, 2019)

witkazy said:


> Paw paaaw paw chicken much?
> But seriously, been usin' them home made discs for years and i'm still ruggedly handsome  When done properlly they last longer and are safer then originals i dare say.Cheers.


I experienced similar accident a few years ago. Disc broke and small piece literally embedded into my lower leg leaving an ugly scar.


----------



## witkazy (Dec 15, 2019)

Hey, few scars on a man is ok, builds character


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 19, 2019)

I hate how logitech place the mouse feet so if you want to open it you must break the feet, so i use plastic from medicine strip with some improvement





Oh before that i need to sand the bottom to clear the bump


----------



## Grog6 (Dec 19, 2019)

They sell teflon mouse feet for that exact thing:



			Amazon.com
		


I use these on a teflon sheet as a mouse pad; it's smoooth!  

I do realize this is the ghetto thread. 

I'm really picky about mice; I was having all kinds of issues with my newerG900, until I realized it wasn't tracking on parts of my woodgrain desk, so I had to go back to a pad.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 19, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> I use these on a teflon sheet as a mouse pad; it's smoooth!


That fits perfectly here as that is very clever and creative, but a ghetto mod for sure. Nicely done. How big did you make the pad? Wanna show a photo?


----------



## Grog6 (Dec 20, 2019)

It's 12x12"; you want to buy the teflon that's treated on one side, so the double sided tape will hold it down.
If you buy the untreated type, you find out why teflon's so valuable. 

I bought it from MSC for ~$20, IIRC. It's ~10-20 mills thick.
Some mice won't track on it, IDK if it can't see variation or not. But the G900 works great.

I would post a pic, but I'd have to clean my desk; so not happening.

Speaking of Ghetto mods, I've been replacing caps in one of my monitors for my eyefinity setup.
I get finished, and Plug it in, it comes on and all, but then I realize I forgot to plug in the cables for the backlight.

Every one of these monitors has failed exactly the same way; there's a 100uF 16V cap on the 1.8V regulator, and it loses it's forming layer, and isn't a capacitor anymore.
I replaced these with Polymer 2.5V caps, we'll see if that will last.

EDIT: OK after you take an ASUS VW266H apart 5 times, it gets easier, lol.

I did leave the backlight connections unconnected, and it works great now. Back to 5760x1200 res.
BTW, if anyone has the problem with these, where the picture gets corrupted, and draws static everywhere, and gets worse when it's cold, replacing C223 on the Logic PCB will fix it.
It's a 100uf, 16V cap on a 1.8V circuit, and the capacitor loses it's forming layer, due to not enough voltage.
Replacing it with a 2.5V 100uF cap works great, and shouldn't ever fail.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 21, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> They sell teflon mouse feet for that exact thing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, mee too. i have maybe 20 mice. some i just use it for 20 minutes, some for days then back to box again 
now i'm using aluminum pad, it's cold but it's noisy even on teflon comparing to rubber based pad


----------



## Apocalypsee (Dec 24, 2019)

I bought the wrong optical to HDD caddy, supposed to bought 9mm but I bought the 12.7mm so I sand it down to size manually using 100 grid sandpaper. Its just 3mm after all.


Spoiler



The optical drive is for guide so I won't sand too much




After a few minutes it matches the thin drive





Made a couple of screw holes so it fits with the holes on thin drive. I just use hot solder tips





Finished


----------



## hat (Dec 24, 2019)

Alright guys, I need some ideas. I have a Corsair h70, who's pump runs off a 3 pin fan header. I need a way to run the pump without a corresponding 3 fin fan receptacle to properly connect it to, or a power supply. I might have a molex-3 pin adapter like this somewhere... but then getting the appropriate power to the molex becomes the issue. I've wired a case fan up to USB before, but USB is only 5v and I'm not sure that will run the pump, at least not properly. I might have an AC/DC adapter somewhere, a universal one even where I can select the output voltage...


----------



## Grog6 (Dec 24, 2019)

I have a bunch of these Rosewill fan control rear card plate adapters that I use for more power.

They have a 4 pin molex connector for input, and a pass transistor to set the operating speed.

They are not limited to 1.5A, lol. I put a heatsink on the pass transistor on most of them, for even more.

Kinda like this:








						3 Channels PC Cooler Cooling Fan Speed Controller for CPU Case HDD DDR VGA  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 3 Channels PC Cooler Cooling Fan Speed Controller for CPU Case HDD DDR VGA at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




They come free with decent rosewill fans.

I have actually ran one from a 24V power supply, cranked down to ~14V, for a while.
Fan did not like that, lol.

Truthfully, any 12V molex 4 pin HD connector to fan connector should work better than a mobo connection.


----------



## Samiam66 (Dec 25, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/GDSTIME-Graphic-Card-Graphics-Cooler/dp/B07H5KPY8P/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=gdstime+card+fan&qid=1577243172&sr=8-2
		


this fan from amazon comes with a molex spiltter witch cuts down the voltage   12-7-5    15.00 investment


----------



## hat (Dec 25, 2019)

None of that does any good without a usual power supply, though...


----------



## Grog6 (Dec 25, 2019)

I've been buying HP power supplies off of ebay, to use for working on electronics.

They're pretty handy to have around, when you're rigging stuff together.

You get it working with the power supply, then find a wall wart with that rating.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 25, 2019)

Grog6 said:


> I've been buying HP power supplies off of ebay, to use for working on electronics.
> 
> They're pretty handy to have around, when you're rigging stuff together.
> 
> You get it working with the power supply, then find a wall wart with that rating.



Grabbed one of those cheapy PSUs for my oldest son. 
He's into Fire Alarms, some run on 12v which makes powering up easy!
The 24v systems, he uses 9v batteries which work great!!

Most of the cheapy HP/Dell PSUs I find at thrift stores. Last rig was an entire build s478 minus the HDD for 7 dollars.


----------



## Grog6 (Dec 25, 2019)

Sorry,  I was unclear.
I meant like this:









						HP 6236B Triple Output Power Supply 0-6V 0-2.5A/0-20v 0-0.5A  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HP 6236B Triple Output Power Supply 0-6V 0-2.5A/0-20v 0-0.5A at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




I have a few of these; and their big brother, which is 0-50V at 0-50A. 
I use it for electroplating, mostly. 

Power supplies like this have current limiting, and other features that make experimenting easier.

For using computer power supplies, I saw this yesterday:









						ATXPower Breakout Board
					

Breakout board for ATX type Power Supplies. 2x12 (24) pin socket mates to power supply motherboard connector. Binding Posts for +5V, +3.3V, +12V & -12V. (and Ground) Each Breakout is Fused with a Fast Blow 5A/250V fuse. LED Power ON indicator' Switch to Enable Power Supply. Switch: Yes



					www.mpja.com
				




I've bought a ton of stuff from these guys over the years.


----------



## E-Bear (Dec 25, 2019)

Got this one with burned fan so I thrown in a cooler from a dead 8800GT.


----------



## Black14 (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 31, 2019)

I need to learn how to read with a different language.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 31, 2019)

Or how to overheat your GPU


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 1, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> I bought the wrong optical to HDD caddy, supposed to bought 9mm but I bought the 12.7mm so I sand it down to size manually using 100 grid sandpaper. Its just 3mm after all.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ghetto but clean result

I have tons of plastic wrap and i need a wrist rest, so why don't reuse them and reduce some waste. It's good for the earth


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 2, 2020)

I swear my middle school ICT teacher wore one of those


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 9, 2020)

Every Getto modder has a hot Glue Gun Right ?

Found in a Charity/goodwill shop £2 





Just what the doc ordered for Repairing coloured Plastic


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 11, 2020)

My car heater system got partially stuck close/open so the dash top air duct is not blowing enough hot air to warm up the inside windshield.  I made that to lay down on the duct trap itself and pump hot air faster.  5.5v-14v 5.4w 2400rpm


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 11, 2020)

Fixing the bracket audigy soundcard using hacksaw



Sorry if it's too neat


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 13, 2020)

Got the 10'' led screen monitor working inside the h500p mesh case. Screen powered by sata 12v.
Hdmi cable hide under psu shroud. The screen has built in sounds too. Happy days! Lol


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 20, 2020)

Stole from internet


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 2, 2020)

So, I had a bit of a technical challenge today. Got my OrangePi Win Plus from the dust bin, cause I needed something tiny for my other work. 
Then I had an epiphany - I had no chassis, and simply going commando and slapping a PCB on top of the router is no longer an option, with girls around 
Made a quick ghetto-enclosure by slicing in half a broken power bank and making a few holes for PWR/RST buttons and power jack. Also made a power cable, so I can use it w/ nearby mult-port USB charger (had to do some cutting and hot snot as well). 
I'm planning to make a side panel for USB/RJ45, but later


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 12, 2020)

Alright... got some freebies from one of my regular clients, which includes a functional, but heavily abused Samsung SCX-4251F All-in-One.
Both latches are broken, so the front hatch won't stay closed. They used to jam a piece of folded paper to keep it in place, or fix it w/ sticky tape, and kept using it like that for many years. 
I thought shims and sticky tape aren't cool, so I've performed a ritual shaman dance, prayed to IT gods, and they gifted me with magic and ... magnets!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 12, 2020)

silentbogo said:


> magnets!


That's very creative and solid. Nice!


----------



## Midiamp (Feb 20, 2020)

Here's a ghetto mod I made. Just changed back to SFF using Silverstone RVZ03. The thing is, my Sapphire Nitro+ 5700XT has a few centimeters of exposed heatsink on the back of the card and it blows hot air directly to one of the drive bay of the case... Which so happened, housed my samsung SSD. To protect the SSD from direct hot air, I devise this thin cardboard box and cover it with aluminum foil. 

Previously I just covered the SSD with two layer of foils, which basically cooked the SSD.


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 20, 2020)

Midiamp said:


> Here's a ghetto mod I made. Just changed back to SFF using Silverstone RVZ03. The thing is, my Sapphire Nitro+ 5700XT has a few centimeters of exposed heatsink on the back of the card and it blows hot air directly to one of the drive bay of the case... Which so happened, housed my samsung SSD. To protect the SSD from direct hot air, I devise this thin cardboard box and cover it with aluminum foil.
> 
> Previously I just covered the SSD with two layer of foils, which basically cooked the SSD.
> 
> View attachment 145340View attachment 145341


Duuuhh not that tin foil guy again !


----------



## Valantar (Feb 20, 2020)

Needed to protect a riser-mounted GPU from shorting out against the rest of the PC while testing things outside the case. Enter the kapton+cardboard backplate.


----------



## Midiamp (Feb 20, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> Duuuhh not that tin foil guy again !


In hindsight, the foil does nothing as the ambient temp inside the case increases, but nobody can read the content of my drive!


----------



## Andrew LB (Mar 19, 2020)

Grog6 said:


> A dremel tool is a truly universal tool; if you can't make it fit with the dremel, you just haven't tried hard enough.
> 
> I've machined gears from nylon with a dremel, to make an old VCR work again.
> 
> I also cut up some Skyy vodka bottles to make some nice big glasses.



Best way to do that is take a string thats about as thick as 550 paracord, soak it in iso or denatured alcohol (you can even use bbq lighter fluid), tie it around the bottle where you want it to be cut, then light it on fire. Carefully turn the bottle so the flames stay in line with the string, holding it sideways. then carefully place the bottle in a sink full of cold water. Bottle will break right on that line where the string was.

Also, by doing it that way you don't get silicosis and die from cutting glass with a dremel. And no, a dusk mask isn't enough. You'd need to be wearing a proper respirator with P100 cartridges.


----------



## Valantar (Mar 19, 2020)

Andrew LB said:


> Best way to do that is take a string thats about as thick as 550 paracord, soak it in iso or denatured alcohol (you can even use bbq lighter fluid), tie it around the bottle where you want it to be cut, then light it on fire. Carefully turn the bottle so the flames stay in line with the string, holding it sideways. then carefully place the bottle in a sink full of cold water. Bottle will break right on that line where the string was.
> 
> Also, by doing it that way you don't get silicosis and die from cutting glass with a dremel. And no, a dusk mask isn't enough. You'd need to be wearing a proper respirator with P100 cartridges.


Or just use a glass cutter and a jig to hold the bottle, with hot/cold water baths to break it off. Either way, cutting glass with a rotary tool is indeed a bad idea.


----------



## Grog6 (Mar 19, 2020)

Andrew LB said:


> ...And no, a dusk mask isn't enough. You'd need to be wearing a proper respirator with P100 cartridges.



You mean like this:





Respirator and safety glasses are a must; and I use bronze diamond embedded wheels made for cutting glass.
I don't just cut bottles; I make a lot of stuff out of glass.


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 3, 2020)

Ok, quarantine is getting  to me, so I've decided to go through my pile of old PCs and PC parts.
Found this old 8500GT, which is passively cooled to a comfy 100+°C, nothing that a ghetto-fan from an even older PSU can't fix:

I've messed up my pin headers a bit, cause I left a crimping tool at my house, so It needed a little of hot snot to keep pins in place


----------



## delshay (Apr 3, 2020)

Grog6 said:


> You mean like this:
> 
> View attachment 148612
> 
> ...



Is that you?


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 3, 2020)

micropage7 said:


> Ghetto but clean result
> 
> I have tons of plastic wrap and i need a wrist rest, so why don't reuse them and reduce some waste. It's good for the earth
> 
> View attachment 140976



'handle with care' 

Well played!



Midiamp said:


> In hindsight, the foil does nothing as the ambient temp inside the case increases, but nobody can read the content of my drive!



Nobody? That isn't very useful...


----------



## basco (Apr 3, 2020)

not really mod but works good.
old xigmatek achilles socket 775 cooler on x99 \ 5960x without proper mounting mechanism for other sockets replacing my 3 year young corsair h100gtx aio that is kaputt.
first 2 days i had a 1kg weight on it and after no more necessary


----------



## Grog6 (Apr 3, 2020)

delshay said:


> Is that you?



Yes.  

Fat Bastard voice: "I'm a Sexy Man!!"

Lol; We were making a carbon fiber top for a '91 Corvette.

I was changing the outer filters when my buddy took the pic.

I'll probably be wearing that to work next week; I'm a "Critical Staffmember", got my exemption letter today.


----------



## delshay (Apr 4, 2020)

Grog6 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Fat Bastard voice: "I'm a Sexy Man!!"
> 
> ...



It's just nice to have photo behind user.

I'v bought over 1K UKP of ceramic capacitors. I will be restacking the capacitors behind the CPU again. It's a massive range of capacitors from 0.022uF to 380uF.

It's not just for the CPU, it's also for the chipsets, memory, USB port, fan header & all voltage rail filtering.

Capacitors Voltages 2.5v, 4.0v, 6.3v & 16v.

I just modded a Gigabyte PCI-E Wi-Fi card returning the missing LEDS. It's up & running, but I'm still modding it as it looks like some indicators are still missing. You could soon be looking at the world first RGB LED indicator on a PCI-E  Wi-Fi card when I figure out which indicators are missing.

I got the idea when a user on TPU stated he could not tell if the Wi-Fi card was still active other than go into windows to show it's status. The idea behind this is, if data is being received/transmitted it will show via the LED on the back of the card. If you look at most modern PCI-E Wi-Fi cards, most do not have LED indicators. They have taken it away probably due to cost cutting.


----------



## Grog6 (Apr 4, 2020)

I think I'm going to wear that getup to the store later; Is taped up Tyvek dressout gear too much for the public, do you think?




I have some spare rolls of ceramic caps, mostly 0.1 and 0.01uF; where are you?

I've done the multicolor led thing before; red green combos years ago where I had a spot for one ley, but two signals I wanted to see activity on.

Red is one only, green was the other, and shades of yellow was working. 

Using three, you could get a lot of info, and the eye training doesn't take as long as you'd think.


----------



## Valantar (Apr 4, 2020)

delshay said:


> It's just nice to have photo behind user.
> 
> I'v bought over 1K UKP of ceramic capacitors. I will be restacking the capacitors behind the CPU again. It's a massive range of capacitors from 0.022uF to 380uF.
> 
> ...


I would think part of it is also to avoid the annoyance of randomly blinking multicolor LEDs projecting onto the wall behind the PC, though that might just be my taste.


----------



## Grog6 (Apr 4, 2020)

As long as you know what those LED's are, it's not randomly blinking.

Information is there; it's up to you to decypher and use it.



I build LED's into my circuits I design, so I can see if there 's a problem at a glance.
But I know what they mean.

I put buffered LED's on I2C lines; I can take a digital camera, and sweep it across the led, and get a picture that tells me what that last I2C transmission was, before it locked up.


----------



## delshay (Apr 5, 2020)

Grog6 said:


> As long as you know what those LED's are, it's not randomly blinking.
> 
> Information is there; it's up to you to decypher and use it.
> 
> ...



My very first modding of LEDS was in my amiga days, many years ago on a floppy drive. Could not tell what the drive was doing, so i modded the LED & circuit on the floppy drive so that read & write had different colour. Read was green & writing to floppy was red. So when writing to the floppy it would flick from green to red in real time. If reading it will just show green.

Replaced the single colour LED to dual colour. From the outside you could not tell the drive was modded.


----------



## Darthgrey (Apr 5, 2020)

I saw this card once on local PC aftermarket


----------



## Mac2580 (Apr 5, 2020)

In 2018, my friend had a "broken" GTX 760 lying around, while using a GT 440. After popping the card into my pc i realised the fans were barely spinning. Not willing to spend any money on a possibly broken card i tied a coolermaster sickleflow and his only case fan to the heatsink. Hes still using the card currently and ignored my advice to get replacement fans.


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 5, 2020)

Der frankencooler.





Darthgrey said:


> I saw this card once on local PC aftermarket
> 
> View attachment 150405View attachment 150406View attachment 150407View attachment 150408


----------



## Jism (Apr 5, 2020)

Darthgrey said:


> I saw this card once on local PC aftermarket



Thing is it would actually work,

but i woud'nt trust the hotglue around hot components lol.




And here's my contribution, lol.


----------



## Valantar (Apr 5, 2020)

Grog6 said:


> As long as you know what those LED's are, it's not randomly blinking.
> 
> Information is there; it's up to you to decypher and use it.


You misunderstand me. I just don't see "wifi card is sending data" or "wifi card is receiving data" as valuable or usable information. Any modern system will be sending and receiving data near constantly. And if it stops, well, there are more accessible and more informative ways of telling and diagnosing what caused the connection to drop out.


----------



## Grog6 (Apr 5, 2020)

Yes,but a dropped/interrupted packet looks different than a successful packet, on the led.

I've sat there before working a problem, and waiting for an led to change is way faster than watching a window of ethernet traffic.

I'm usually looking for "Different", but you get to know what a router ping looks like.

I was one of those geeks that knows what all the sounds the modem made were, lol.

I still hear those on the fax machine at work; I can usually tell when it's not going to connect 30 seconds before the message comes up on the screen of the printer.


----------



## delshay (Apr 6, 2020)

Grog6 said:


> I think I'm going to wear that getup to the store later; Is taped up Tyvek dressout gear too much for the public, do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Should have given you the thumb up for the offer of your capacitors. There's not a lot of space left on the back of the motherboard, so I want to use the capacitors I have here. Some of the capacitor's I have here are very expensive, so I want to use those.

Also I'm in London UK.


----------



## micropage7 (May 2, 2020)

this adapter has bad contact area so i grab some UTP cable and improve it, so far it works pretty good


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 2, 2020)

micropage7 said:


> View attachment 153518
> this adapter has bad contact area so i grab some UTP cable and improve it, so far it works pretty good


You should solder it all to make sure of solid contact.


----------



## Jism (May 2, 2020)

Yeah, dont mess with high voltages and potential, current.


----------



## micropage7 (May 2, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> You should solder it all to make sure of solid contact.


That's the point, since i don't have solder   
But i'll recheck it again to make everything is safety enough


----------



## Apocalypsee (May 4, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> I used Linksys WUSB54G that constantly disconnected and losing packet after few minutes of using. I disassemble and the actual IC is HOT and I cant hold my finger more than a second. Putting small RAM heatsink with thermal paste isnt cutting it that it requires fan soldered to USB 5V to cool it down. I'll update this thread if I found that mod. I think I took a picture of it before.


I found the pic of this mod I did, it was back in 2011. I did one more mod; soldering a bigger antenna. The fan is soldered directly to USB port 5V.


----------



## hat (May 4, 2020)

Reminds me of what I did to my RT-N66U. I drilled a big hole in it with my hole saw kit and mounted an 80mm fan to it. I modded the fan to have a USB connector instead of your normal 3 pin fan header so I could power the fan with the USB port on the router. Unfortunately I didn't take a picture, and it's tucked away in the closet now...


----------



## Kissamies (May 4, 2020)

I also used a fan @ 5V patent with an USB 3G dongle back in the day, it ran too hella hot so some airflow kept the speeds more stable.


----------



## delshay (May 7, 2020)

Wi-Fi LED UPDATE

Below is a simple mod sofar. I grab the parts from older Gigibyte Wi-Fi card & added it to a up-to-date Wi-Fi card from the same company. Wi-Fi LED is working but it only lights up when it is turned on. Bluetooth LED should also be working (not tested) & I should have changed the colour, but this was an experiment as I want to know what the unused solder pads do, so it's early days for this mod. LED's are surface mounted as the though holes have been removed & is not present on modern Wi-Fi cards from Gigibyte. Bracket is sprayed black to match the case.

HOLD-ON: There's something else here.

The card right at the bottom with custom on,off switch is also modded. The standard PCI-bracket has been removed & a "vented PCI-bracket" has been installed, also sprayed black in colour. It's doing something the help cool the R9 Nano as you can see dust build-up at the vent holes.


----------



## delshay (May 22, 2020)

Grog6 said:


> Nice work!
> 
> I keep a few kinds of solder for doing such things; a few degrees melting point can make a huge difference.
> 
> ...



I've been thinking about what you are saying here & I know you are right but I have come up with a brand new idea.

I'm going remove all of the capacitors & start again. This time to get as many low capacity capacitors nearest to the pin (pads) as possible I'm going to add "two capacitors" per set of pads. So what I will have is two capacitors sharing a set of pads side by side. This will make it more compact & dropping the current level stack from 4 to 3.

The question is, if I force in all the low capacity capacitors at PCB level should I add back even more low capacity capacitors on the second level. If I don't add back the second level of capacitors, the Panasonic Polymer will be closer to the CPU socket.

I have bought the latest Panasonic capacitors which has just been released to the pubic & the new custom built array is ready to be installed on the old or new planned arrangement.

Below is the brand new custom built array with ceramics on the rear holding it together. This is about "absolute precision" almost perfect alignment. Capacitors on the PCB will be adjusted to make this array go in smoothly.

There is also a second custom built array all ceramic (no photo) which will also sit on the back of the CPU, but this is for the memory.  


Binned Capacitors 1.2m Ohms ESR (Lowest ever recorded 2v SMT Polymer capacitor)


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 22, 2020)

So i unscrewed my front glass panel off my CIT chassis, this opens airflow like a nuclear bomb can destroy a city...

But i need to mesh it up, any idea for good meshing to glue to the front of the case?


----------



## Ahhzz (May 22, 2020)

Decryptor009 said:


> So i unscrewed my front glass panel off my CIT chassis, this opens airflow like a nuclear bomb can destroy a city...
> 
> But i need to mesh it up, any idea for good meshing to glue to the front of the case?
> 
> View attachment 156235


I've repurposed a couple of these on occasion...








						- Office Depot
					






					www.officedepot.com


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 22, 2020)

Ahhzz said:


> I've repurposed a couple of these on occasion...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have found this.. but i need to buy some tin snips to cut it, plus i will need to apply something to the edges due to sharpness.






						2 Pack Stainless Steel Woven Wire 20 Mesh, Air Vent Mesh 12"X8"(300X 210mm),Hard and Heat Resisting Screen Mesh, Never Rust,304 Stainless Screen Mesh, 1mm Hole Easy to Cut : Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools
					

Free delivery and returns on all eligible orders. Shop 2 Pack Stainless Steel Woven Wire 20 Mesh, Air Vent Mesh 12"X8"(300X 210mm),Hard and Heat Resisting Screen Mesh, Never Rust,304 Stainless Screen Mesh, 1mm Hole Easy to Cut.



					www.amazon.co.uk
				




Also this stuff which is far easier to work with but not as durable.






						Insect Mesh 60cm Wide Flame & Water Resistant for Flies, Mosquitoes, Moths & Insects (1 meter) : Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors
					

Shop Insect Mesh 60cm Wide Flame & Water Resistant for Flies, Mosquitoes, Moths & Insects (1 meter). Free delivery on eligible orders of £20 or more.



					www.amazon.co.uk
				




And thinking of spraying the entire chassis in Gloss Red.






						Rust-Oleum AE0040005E8 400ml Painter's Touch Spray Paint - Cherry Red Gloss : Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools
					

Free delivery and returns on all eligible orders. Shop Rust-Oleum AE0040005E8 400ml Painter's Touch Spray Paint - Cherry Red Gloss.



					www.amazon.co.uk
				




It is a cheapo case, but some creativity could make it better.

In fact this may just turn into a full project.

X58 BloodRage from Foxconn as inspiration and Old 1945 and upwards car styling...


----------



## xtreemchaos (May 22, 2020)

bet everyones done this, vrm cooling on a shoestring   my chick like it.


----------



## Valantar (May 22, 2020)

Decryptor009 said:


> So i unscrewed my front glass panel off my CIT chassis, this opens airflow like a nuclear bomb can destroy a city...
> 
> But i need to mesh it up, any idea for good meshing to glue to the front of the case?
> 
> View attachment 156235


Get a magnetic Demciflex filter and skip the glue?


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 23, 2020)

Decryptor009 said:


> But i need to mesh it up, any idea for good meshing to glue to the front of the case?


Black window screen mesh, cut and folded to fit. You can get either the flexible stuff or the ridged varieties at most hardware stores. Not too expensive either. If you can't find it in black, a can of flat black spray paint will do nicely. Just remember, 3 or 4 light coats are always stronger/better than one thick coat. Dripage sucks and looks terrible.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 23, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Black window screen mesh, cut and folded to fit. You can get either the flexible stuff or the ridged varieties at most hardware stores. Not too expensive either. If you can's find it in black, a can of flat black stray paint will do nicely. Just remember, 3 or 4 light coats are always stronger/better than one thick coat. Dripage sucks and looks terrible.


Oooh, Lex has a point here! They make black screen mesh that's designed to be "pet proof". We used some on the lower half of our porch when I screened it in. Tough stuff, still very flexible, but not going to just shred, and looks pretty sleek.


----------



## Animalpak (May 28, 2020)

Is there a rap song as " Ghetto mods " ? Somebody should do it.


----------



## tussinman (May 29, 2020)

Love looking back at these old 2008-2011 era builds. Non existent cable mangements options on the cases, inefficent air coolers, and laughable stock GPU coolers. PC hardware has come a long way for sure



AsRock said:


> 4890 3rd party cooler mod. I was going to add a larger VRM heatsink + ram cooler but seems like the stock plate does a good enough job of it anyways.  Thats why there is some fins missing as it was on a HIS H487FN1GP before and the heatsink used to fit in that gap.


 Love this post and the pictures (page 7 post #167). You still post on here so I thought you would get a good laugh looking back at your 2009 era zip tie mod


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 13, 2020)

Please reuse it



And i reuse it as dampening for my mechanical keyboard



So far it works pretty good to reduce the sound and makes the keyboard more solid


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 13, 2020)

micropage7 said:


> So far it works pretty good to reduce the sound and makes the keyboard more solid


Nice. Though, I'd stick with foam pads from motherboard/GPU boxes, if the space allows it - they do miracles for vibration dampening (my to-go material for uncooperative laptop HDDs).


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 20, 2020)

Experimenting with something I want to do to my GPU...






Not sure if I should grab 3 92mm fans or try and use two 120s.

Temps are surprisingly decent with just the one fan, though I probably shouldn't push it without a fan on the other heatsink.


----------



## Valantar (Jun 20, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Experimenting with something I want to do to my GPU...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both are likely to work well, but IMO two 120mms are the way to go. Likely more total airflow, less noise, fewer fans to mount, fewer headers needed, etc. If your fans are PWM and you want the GPU to control their speed there are adapters all over ebay for that (depending on the header on your GPU, of course).


----------



## AsRock (Jun 20, 2020)

Some fairly good PCI fan brackets out these days, should work way better than any of these AIB fans and even better if you remove the shroud like you have done.

Been running my 390X a while like that works much better


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 21, 2020)

Went with two 120mm fans. They're attached with copious amounts of zip ties...












It may not be pretty, but it's much quieter now. Still need to test temperatures.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jun 21, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Went with two 120mm fans. They're attached with copious amounts of zip ties...
> 
> It may not be pretty, but it's much quieter now. Still need to test temperatures.


Looks nice to be ghetto IMO


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jun 24, 2020)

One bare Megahalems heatsink with the stock center bar for intel mount under a mounting clip from a stock am2/2+/3 cooler with some high density cardboard folded once and trice in-between + fan with fan clips from another cooler, all on a AM4 platform. Results no sooner than tomorrow , because job.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 24, 2020)

dont whant to set it"' said:


> One bare Megahalems heatsink with the stock center bar for intel mount under a mounting clip from a stock am2/2+/3 cooler with some high density cardboard folded once and trice in-between + fan with fan clips from another cooler, all on a AM4 platform. Results no sooner than tomorrow , because job.


It'll work.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 24, 2020)

Hello ghetto modders.

Anyone mess around with laptop heatsinks before?

Looking for a way to increase mounting pressure. Laptop has sprung screws for mounting. 

My initial although slightly destructive warranty voiding option was to clip the spring length by 1mm ( of the entire length of spring still not 1mm measuring the spring as a component vertically)

However there has to be a simpler way.

Suggestions please!

Also pics tomorrow of me covering the heat spreader all kind of loose MOSFET and memory cooling heatsinks.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jun 24, 2020)

pantherx12 said:


> Hello ghetto modders.
> 
> Anyone mess around with laptop heatsinks before?
> 
> ...


How about some metal washers?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 25, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> How about some metal washers?



Where would I fit them?

Wouldn't the same amount of pressure be applied due to the springs ?


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 25, 2020)

pantherx12 said:


> Where would I fit them?
> 
> Wouldn't the same amount of pressure be applied due to the springs ?


Probably between the heatsink and the screws' heads. Compressing the springs more would increase mounting pressure.

Probably similar to the washer mod for AMD GPUs.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jun 25, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Probably between the heatsink and the screws' heads. Compressing the springs more would increase mounting pressure.
> 
> Probably similar to the washer mod for AMD GPUs.


Yep, this is what I meant.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jun 25, 2020)

So far so ~£400 "saved" from not buying :  protection gear , dremel , cordless drill , welding aparatus , materials , consumables , etc. , by a piece of cardboard , not that I would mind having the tools but priorities , actually I do have the tools and gear except from the dremel , all thousands of miles away.

Peak temperature reported by cpuidhwmonitor is 81 C averaging mid-low 70's , I better shut this off before the PSU blows in my face from running fanless or burns the desk.

Best result so far : it did not crash! . These 7nm are finiky when it comes to keeping them cool at their peaks.
Le: 2nd pic , peak temp with the CPU cooler fanless(horizontally) for 30 secs while I plugged a fan for the PSU and get started on the Ryzen master app.

*Massive le: don't try this at home ! .*

it crashed 10 seconds in , with 1.368v at 4550mhz, "sign" that I should move it to a proper PSU and in the chassis.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 26, 2020)

It has occurred to me, sometimes it's a good thing to be in the ghetto!!


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 27, 2020)

my old headphone got broken, the plastic clips broken, not only one but both so i use plastic and UTP cable to make it work and cover it by using electrical tape


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jul 16, 2020)

A little dab should do it .


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 16, 2020)

dont whant to set it"' said:


> A little dab should do it .


What?


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jul 16, 2020)

Its use case dependent or specific, I made use of about 2 to 3 mm ball size of it that sticked on the tip of a screwdriver . Super easy to spread and I used it on both sides of the module.
Results after some desktop idle between 1 to 2 minutes is 0C with the back plate being cold to the touch and whilest loaded see pic attached.


----------



## hzy4 (Jul 16, 2020)

NZXT S340Elite case mod to fit Kraken X62 280mm AIO in the right orientation to allow air to accumulate in the top of the radiator and prevent sucking air into the loop.
Superlux HD668B headband tissues mod.


----------



## Valantar (Jul 16, 2020)

dont whant to set it"' said:


> A little dab should do it .


Peltier CPU cooling? Oh dear. I though we as a society had moved past that stuff.


----------



## kiriakost (Jul 16, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Went with two 120mm fans. They're attached with copious amounts of zip ties...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When the heatsink this is designed to operate with 90mm fans the use of 120mm this is a non benefits delivering decision.
Getting 90mm pair of fans with 35mm body this it would increase air-steam among with air-stream noise, such a setup will also require manual speed control due external controller.
This is what I would do if I were staying at high ambient temperature climates 37C or higher.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 16, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Peltier CPU cooling? Oh dear. I though we as a society had moved past that stuff.


Why? It's very effective in many use-case-scenarios.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jul 17, 2020)

Got me to 5300 points in 3dmark timespy to beat my brother by 100 points with the same setup. 
Noctua NH-L9 cpu cooler


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 17, 2020)

kiriakost said:


> When the heatsink this is designed to operate with 90mm fans the use of 120mm this is a non benefits delivering decision.
> Getting 90mm pair of fans with 35mm body this it would increase air-steam among with air-stream noise, such a setup will also require manual speed control due external controller.
> This is what I would do if I were staying at high ambient temperature climates 37C or higher.


I was wondering why thermals were painfully unimpressive with the two 120s. I live in north-central Arizona, and outside temperatures have been around 37-40C (ambient indoors has probably been around 27-30C) during the day.

I ultimately ended up getting an ARCTIC Accelero X3 which performs significantly better than this and the stock cooler both in thermals and acoustics. Though I may return to ghetto modding by adding normal 92mm case fans to it like this guy did...









						If Noctua had made a GPU Cooler...
					

Noctified my GTX 1070 Arctic Accelero Xtreme 3 :)  Fans are the Noctua NF-A9 FLX hooked up to a Lamptron FC5 V3 Fan Controller running at 900 RPM. So far the Temps have peaked at 44C during gaming with +135 on the Core and +500 on the Memory.  From where i sit the setup is inaudible.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Valantar (Jul 17, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Why? It's very effective in many use-case-scenarios.


Power hungry, poor handling of high heat loads, risk of condensation, issues with keeping the hot side cool, etc.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 17, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Power hungry, poor handling of high heat loads, risk of condensation, issues with keeping the hot side cool, etc.


@lexluthermiester as well, guys keep it towards the main topic, try not to stray too far


----------



## Apocalypsee (Aug 7, 2020)

My frankenmod monitor, I took old LCD from old LG W2343 23 inch LCD to replace my 24 inch that have two vertical lines, it started to get on my nerves. The old 23 inch panel is upside down if compared to 24 inch ones so I just left the ribbon dangling on top of the housing. Funny thing is even though the new monitor is 24 inch IPS and the old one is 23 inch TN panel, the pinout is the same (both made by LG so its compatible).





So what I do on the front to cover up the half inch difference? Duct tape   I tested it on my windows xp rig using HDMI to DVI adapter (see above pics) and the DP is for my primary gaming rig. Hey even GSync still working haha


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 7, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> My frankenmod monitor, I took old LCD from old LG W2343 23 inch LCD to replace my 24 inch that have two vertical lines, it started to get on my nerves. The old 23 inch panel is upside down if compared to 24 inch ones so I just left the ribbon dangling on top of the housing. Funny thing is even though the new monitor is 24 inch IPS and the old one is 23 inch TN panel, the pinout is the same (both made by LG so its compatible).
> 
> View attachment 164874
> 
> ...


If it works who cares if it looks wonky. Kind of a badge of honor anyway. It says: "It looks janky, but I fixed this, saved it from the garbage and saved myself a chunk of money! Hell Yeah!"


----------



## Apocalypsee (Aug 7, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> If it works who cares if it looks wonky. Kind of a badge of honor anyway. It says: "It looks janky, but I fixed this, saved it from the garbage and saved myself a chunk of money! Hell Yeah!"


That's right, I just got back on holiday and after seeing my bank balance I just say F this and just mod this monitor. Well worth it, even my wife surprised it worked


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 7, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> Well worth it, even my wife surprised it worked


I bet she was equally impressed.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 28, 2020)

who the hell solders a cmos battery to a motherboard
Answer Tos...shiba
when it dies............ a soldering iron   and a hot glue gun to the rescue

ps its a new replacment i had lying around
before and after





Oh yeh and a dab of hot glue to back of battery to Fix it in place and stop it moving
After all its a laptop  don't want it moving and disconecting itself


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 29, 2020)

dorsetknob said:


> who the hell solders a cmos battery to a motherboard


That is/was far more common that just Toshiba.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 17, 2020)

So I found this on reddit, my All-Time favorite mod !



Spoiler: source





__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/techsupportgore/comments/iu4hp4


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 17, 2020)

ShadowFold said:


> I wish I had 15$ to replace this lol


that's why i hate plastic headband


----------



## ebivan (Sep 17, 2020)

I used some stainless steel wire to tie a Noctua NF-A9 fan to a Wraith Max for my vServer. It runs very quiet.


----------



## Darthgrey (Sep 23, 2020)

Poor HD 4870x2...


----------



## Bones (Sep 23, 2020)

Made replacing a battery in a PS2 Slim a little easier and cheaper too - No need to screw around trying to find and paying more for those "Other" batteries.
Also replaced a bad ribbon cable to the diskdrive.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 23, 2020)

Darthgrey said:


> Poor HD 4870x2...


Actually, that looks like it would work well. It'll be loud but some people don't care about noise..


----------



## ebivan (Sep 24, 2020)

I made another one. Replaced the noisy 30mm 6000rpm fan on my Gigabyte X570 I AORUS PRO WIFI wit a nice and quiet Noctua NF-A3x20 PWM:




 
The original contraption made by Gigabyte was absolut shit, my SSD had 60°C in idle and always went into thermal throtteling after a minute of writing.  It had the SSD between two heatspreaders, but with a 3mm air gap on both sides.




I put a cheap M.2 cooler on the SSD, without any thermal grease, just mounted by two rubber bands.



 
I made a 3D printed adapter to mount the fan above the SSD, using the original threaded holes in the chipsets' heatspreader. And then screwed the fan onto that. The yellow cable is an adapter I bought from aliexpress that converts the (gpu like) micro 4 pin fan connector to a regular 4 pin fan connector.

The fan is really quiet and the ssd is about 44°C in idle mode now. No more throtteling!


----------



## delshay (Oct 11, 2020)

NOCTUA C14 with integrated "Soldered IHS" = Ultra Thin IHS Version

When it comes to heat transfer I started to take a closer look. I wanted to understand when user(s) state they CPU hit for example 60c PLUS why can't I feel such heat on the heatpipe. The heatpipe is supposed to be very hot to the touch at 60c+,
so I did this experiment to find out why it is not hurting my finger.

This heatsink is set-up for the 939 platform, but can be config back to normal for "AMD processes only" that are delidded.
Heat transfer is faster than "every single user(s)" out there that use thermal paste.

This heatsink is extremely difficult to set-up. You can't just screw it down, because you have to manage the tilt on the CPU die,
ie, it's not easy to get it sitting flat on the CPU die. This is the reason for a revisit to this "Ultra Low Profile Version".

LM is "Phobya" which I feel is the best LM out there. It's the way it bonds to the surface of die & IHS.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 11, 2020)

delshay said:


> NOCTUA C14 with integrated "Soldered IHS" = Ultra Thin IHS Version
> 
> When it comes to heat transfer I started to take a closer look. I wanted to understand when user(s) state they CPU hit for example 60c PLUS why can't I feel such heat on the heatpipe. The heatpipe is supposed to be very hot to the touch at 60c+,
> so I did this experiment to find out why it is not hurting my finger.
> ...


Did you actually solder the IHS to the base of the heatsink? If so, how did you manage that (especially without destroying the heatpipes)?


----------



## delshay (Oct 11, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Did you actually solder the IHS to the base of the heatsink? If so, how did you manage that (especially without destroying the heatpipes)?



Yes it is actually soldered. There are two version, second being IHS is normal where you can clearly see the solder flowing up around the side (second Noctua C14). I've have a few heatsink which I have soldered the IHS to the heatsink. You can clearly see true performance between different heatsink including old classic "all copper" heatsink with heatpipe. So don't write them off just yet, performance is right up there with todays modern heatsink.

The IHS is clamped under huge pressure then put in an oven. This squeezes out the solder which flows up the side. So you are left with ultra thin layer of solder between IHS & Heatsink, not forgetting both IHS & heatsink is lapped for flatness to the raw copper before soldering. Temperature is monitored but you know when it is ready to come out of the oven when soldered flows up the side giving it a seal all round the IHS. Yes, you have to monitor the temperature very carefully otherwise you will destroy the heatsink.

I believe I did set a world record on air for 939 platform, but I'm not to concern about this, because I know I can go even quicker, but this experimental project was all about "heat transfer". I also tested passive open air bench no fan with the Noctua C14 , but I also have, thermaltake, zalman, silverstone, Dark Rock heatsink from Bequite & a few others with soldered IHS at the base of the Heatsink..


----------



## Hugis (Oct 14, 2020)

Hellooo TPUers and Ghetto Mod Peeps, Well i have a little project that i thought id share with you guys and gals.
My best mate sent me his 1080Ti FE the other day and although its a great card an all , it doesn't like overclocking and even a small boost sends the fan in hyper space!
I've already had my compressor blow all the shit out of it and put new MX4 on it, and that took it down 3-4 degrees @ idle and it does boost better but it is noisy still when on boost.

So I was looking at aftermarket stuff and really cant afford a 70euro cooler(artic and rajintek) also i don't want to loose my aio from my 4770K(was thinking of a G12 kraken)
So i pulled up some pictures of after market oem coolers and realized that they isn't much difference from my ACXcooler on my 780ti classy.
I am waiting on some parts( mini 4pin fan header to twin 4pin pwm adapter)





I am going to attach a 92mm and a 120mm from my stock bin to the acx cooler as below(zip ties prolly)




I have had both fans running and there is a lot of air moving at the back/underside of the cooler (I wet my hand to test for moving/cold air)

I've got a good impression what will need to be modified/taken off the cooler(rear caps,  pcie connectors/4 pin fan are in the way and one of the bottom choke assembly)
Areas marked in black are parts needing cooling, red are obstructing and yellow seem ok for clearance.









I will update here when i have got into it a bit more and when the parts arrive.
Thanks for looking


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 14, 2020)

Hi,
Lots of rigging going on here 
EK evo water block mounted with hyper 212 evo air coolers back plate and four washers (no springs) and ek magnitude hex head mounting screws fit perfectly into the 212 evo back plate 
EK ce280 rad hanging with two 1/4" thick 3/4 wide aluminum plates seeing the back of the cabinet was cut out for a 360 mora rad and different system.

Just hanging the China clone test bench was fun 
Ended up using four adjustable shelf pins (one used as a washer to hold the gpu anchor on with) and screwed a 1/4" hole in each leg of the test bench and slipped on so easy to remove and reinstall 
SSD's and CD/ DVD all mounted with double stick tape.


----------



## Hugis (Oct 15, 2020)

Little update 
After fettling with the cooler and fans, I'm  super chuffed that the 120 fan actually fits in the bracket that the ACX fan casing was attached to and happy to have it blowing on a slight angle,
 really pleased with the minimalist approach of connecting the fans to the cooler (2 zips for the 92 and 1 zip(2 connected)  for the 120 with the wire holding it in place at the top. 
-The 120 fan had the worlds longest fan wire and the holes were really tight for the zip ties to go through and as such its held into the frame by magic 

I'm really pleased with cable management/routing it has a zen like understated look.

I dont have a dremel so used the age old method of bending back and forth the fins till they snapped off, the first few i tried a pair of Snap On side cuts but bending left a better "cut".

There was a slight mistake on the post above, the power for the fan i had mislabeled, that was the power for LED GTX logo, I have remedied that and taken out the required fins for both, they should both fit now.














Cable has been sent AliExpress(could be some time)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## silkstone (Oct 16, 2020)

Hugis said:


> Little update
> After fettling with the cooler and fans, I'm  super chuffed that the 120 fan actually fits in the bracket that the ACX fan casing was attached to and happy to have it blowing on a slight angle,
> really pleased with the minimalist approach of connecting the fans to the cooler (2 zips for the 92 and 1 zip(2 connected)  for the 120 with the wire holding it in place at the top.
> -The 120 fan had the worlds longest fan wire and the holes were really tight for the zip ties to go through and as such its held into the frame by magic
> ...


I tried this a while ago with a 7970 and was sorely dissapointed  Temps went way up from stock. Though I didn't use the best fans, I went from a single small fan to 2x 90mm ones and I ended up having to go back to stock.


----------



## Hugis (Oct 16, 2020)

silkstone said:


> I tried this a while ago with a 7970 and was sorely dissapointed  Temps went way up from stock. Though I didn't use the best fans, I went from a single small fan to 2x 90mm ones and I ended up having to go back to stock.



Thanks for your comment, i am quite willing to go back to stock if this doesnt work.

You didnt mention which cooler you tried to replace the blower with?

I have studied the ICX version with my ACX version and tbf there isnt a huge difference(both 6 large heatpipes and covered die area) I would of liked better spacing of the heatpipes so air can get through better but it is what it is.

ICX 1080Ti



ACX 780Ti





also im fitting a 120 and a 92 which is quite a step up from 2 x90, either way it is all in the name of science and fun!


----------



## Dinnercore (Oct 21, 2020)

Hmmm.


----------



## witkazy (Nov 1, 2020)

Now , if You land big ass heat sink like that what would You do with it ? Just fishin for ideas to keep myself busy and amused after my clear and present project is good and done   Heat sink dimensions are as follow : 320 mm x 155 mm x 55 mm



Cheers.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Nov 1, 2020)

Wow guys not logged into Techpowerup for a long time now pleasantly supprised to see this thread still being used in 2020!  THANKYOU !  and hello again.


----------



## redeye (Nov 1, 2020)

gtx1660ti, watercooled via amazon “special” cooling block (pomya GPU Waterblock)
had to cool the vrms so “hacked” the heatsink to fit (did not need the gpu part) used an original AMD heatsink fan... probably from the first amd processor i bought.
...chopped the GPU fan to half length...

the reservoir water filter has a Keurig coffee machine reusable coffee pod filter with lid removed drilled the bottom to fit eisbecher 250mm center tube. held in place with 13/19 tubing over the center tube sanded down to 13mm diameter...
the fountain output  is a 10/13 piece of tubing in a 13/19 section to extend the center tube.

the coffee filter is a water filter and a bubble/vortex stopper...

the reservoir is lit by a cree 5050-16 led, and LED driver with the aquaero fan channel in voltage mode... (may change to the lm2596 cc circuit and 12v output... ) if you look closely, it looks purple... because i knocked off the lens of the led installing it into the bottom of the 5mm clear stopper fitting...


----------



## Valantar (Nov 1, 2020)

Wow, that's a throwback to the early days of water cooling (though your pumps are much better ). I
Love it!


----------



## Nuckles56 (Nov 2, 2020)

witkazy said:


> Now , if You land big ass heat sink like that what would You do with it ? Just fishin for ideas to keep myself busy and amused after my clear and present project is good and done   Heat sink dimensions are as follow : 320 mm x 155 mm x 55 mm
> View attachment 174043
> Cheers.


Passive cool a RTX 3070 or 3080 with it for the lolz


----------



## witkazy (Nov 2, 2020)

Nuckles56 said:


> Passive cool a RTX 3070 or 3080 with it for the lolz


Haah ,that is actually funny cos one would had to be able to buy them first , i do mod a bit but i'm not a magician


----------



## Space Dynamics (Nov 4, 2020)

PSU fan died. Glad I had a 3-Speed Antec fan sitting around!


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 8, 2020)

not mine 
my friend broke the bezel and then she use tape to hold it right


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Nov 8, 2020)

Between using screws to fix the fan onto a fan frame and rubber things , I went with the rubber ones , all be it rubber thingies are very stretched holding a 38mm fanframe instead of the run of the mill 25mm one. I ended knoting the rubber pull extension trough and for the fanguard.
Also the standard fan clips for a 25mm fan height were two short , nothing a pair of pliers can't solve.
Le: attachment change for a better shot of the knot.


----------



## Jism (Nov 8, 2020)

While playing Doom Eternal, halfway (like 20 minutes) all power completely off. Cause? A almost hot glowing transformer inside the UPS that pretty much triggered it. Proberly due to voltage correction or so which caused it to heat up.





So lets attach a small fan here ... That would just fit enough without hacking inside the casing.





Put some foam in between for anti-vibrance.





Now floating in between the PCB and transformer, perfect fit.





Airflow now nicely coming out of the vents.. however, i need to grab something to lower it's voltage, i cant seem to find a steady "7V" point reference on which i can attach this fan. When it does charge the battery the voltage ramps up to 14.1V so pretty much fan at 6k RPM by now lol. The battery has a bit of airflow now as well.




I had a old charger for an old device, it's output is like 6.5V or so; was perfect! so hotglued the back of the PCB first as a protective layer, then hotglued it onto the battery wires so it would be stable, cut the wires to attach it onto the 220V output,





Fitted nice and steady in there. Its load is only like 2W or so, really simple conversion board, no issues,





My genuine ghetto mod!  Only works when the UPS is powered on which is perfect, fan is running very silently now.





And the end! Hopefully no more premature shutdowns now due to a hot transformator block.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Nov 8, 2020)

That's like half way between ghetto and awesome


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 8, 2020)

Jism said:


> And the end! Hopefully no more premature shutdowns now due to a hot transformer block.


The only thing the I see as a problem is vent holes.That fan will do little good with out proper airflow to vent the heat away.


----------



## Jism (Nov 8, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> The only thing the I see as a problem is vent holes.That fan will do little good with out proper airflow to vent the heat away.



The plastic ribbons you see do have vent holes.





Keep your hand next to it and you'll feel a very slim breeze. I gamed for 1.5 hour now (Doom eternal) and all my issues where gone. Just dont understand why in bypass mode, the transformer got so hot. I know it's a office based UPS, but they should sustain at least a 350 ~ 400W load.

The little transistor onto the board for powering the fan? It gets pretty warm; so i put a screw in it, lol. Perfect conductor of heat.


----------



## Hugis (Nov 8, 2020)

Quick update---It works!
We are around 8 °C  cooler on idle (now) 17°C -- V -- 25°C(FE cooler)

Im playing with the fan curve atm, but its seeming we have have hit round a  -25°C+ differential






So i will say atm its a treble win for me, cooler, quieter and a better OC.

VIVA la Ghetto!

Photos to come if your all interested


----------



## Jism (Nov 9, 2020)

Yes, so transistors can suffer from 'thermal runaway" ... for some reason even with a screw acting like a heatsink, it still went very hot, by all means just touching it was too much. i wanted to cool it but in order for that to happen i had to move that small PCB. I figured out the back was best including the fan covering both block and 'screw'.





So i cleaned everything up, attached everything as it should, did some glue-management, lol





This was just to create the space needed for the PCB to fit,





So after letting it run for approx 10 minutes the screw was simply cool now, meaning i can sleep without having nightmares about thermal runaway in transistors 

Assembled the whole thing back together, now i'm happy. You can feel a better airflow coming from the sidevents now too. Completely useless mod, i mean i could have bought a bit better capable UPS but you know, this woud'nt hurt at all, everything is well grounded, fused out, the whole thing. One wrong zap and it shuts down.


----------



## Jism (Dec 19, 2020)

This is by far the "best" sollution in relation of, TEMPS!  I tried 3 different methods of clamping down a AIO cooler onto a older Rx580, but this method using not 2 but 4 wraps extremely tightned up, gives the best temperature results.

I think the core reaches 50 degrees or so at 1.2V / 1530Mhz, i see peek consumption in furmark of over 300W lol.

It's downclocked back again to approx 1500Mhz, but i've never come across such good temps in relation of using any type of construction like these. Woud'nt suprise me if over time the card is getting bend, lol.


----------



## Komshija (Dec 19, 2020)

Jism said:


> And the end! Hopefully no more premature shutdowns now due to a hot transformator block.



You should carefully drill several 3 mm holes. At least 2 per ribbon. That should slightly reduce temperatures due to better air flow.


----------



## Jism (Dec 20, 2020)

Komshija said:


> You should carefully drill several 3 mm holes. At least 2 per ribbon. That should slightly reduce temperatures due to better air flow.



This is very bad (given) advice. People, do not drill holes in transformers for better thermal performance. Your asking your house to be burned down with something like this. I mean i'm not an expert in relation of electronics but you could short the transformer by doing this.

There's no need for any better flow; i mean the thing is cool, and did'nt caused any issues after having a fan running at 7V. It's just a cheap inverter and with cheap stuff usually comes cheapening out on design. Its just rated for what it does and dont expect alot better.


----------



## Komshija (Dec 20, 2020)

Jism said:


> This is very bad (given) advice. People, do not drill holes in transformers for better thermal performance. Your asking your house to be burned down with something like this. I mean i'm not an expert in relation of electronics but you could short the transformer by doing this.
> 
> There's no need for any better flow; i mean the thing is cool, and did'nt caused any issues after having a fan running at 7V. It's just a cheap inverter and with cheap stuff usually comes cheapening out on design. Its just rated for what it does and dont expect alot better.


Noooo, I meant holes in outer plastic case so that the components inside have a better air flow. If it starts burning, holes in outer casing will make zero difference.


----------



## Jism (Dec 20, 2020)

Oh,

Well, there are "open sidevents" as you can see and you can feel a minimal airflow coming out of it. Really it keeps the transformer alot cooler then before.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 20, 2020)

Jism said:


> This is very bad (given) advice. People, do not drill holes in transformers for better thermal performance. Your asking your house to be burned down with something like this. I mean i'm not an expert in relation of electronics but you could short the transformer by doing this.


Why and how? As long as the housing being given holes is removed from the electronic parts there is no danger. Now of course you need to take it apart, but otherwise no issues.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 24, 2020)

Just brought DDR3 but it has bend pcb, i dunno how come it bends
Then i try to make it straight by putting bluetooth speaker on it and leave it over night


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 24, 2020)

wont putting it in the slot fix the issue anyway?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 24, 2020)

de.das.dude said:


> wont putting it in the slot fix the issue anyway?


While that would make sense, it depends on how bad the bend is. If it's bent to much a few of the contacts might not connect.


----------



## Midiamp (Dec 25, 2020)

de.das.dude said:


> wont putting it in the slot fix the issue anyway?


Then, it wouldn't be ghetto isn't it 

I have a ghetto mod incoming for NR200P... Well it's as common as zip tying two fans but I consider it borderline ghetto. Damn Cooler Master, why can't they make the fan mount normal.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 25, 2020)

de.das.dude said:


> wont putting it in the slot fix the issue anyway?


no, it still bend a little even after i weighted it over night


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 7, 2021)

Just found in the wild, not PC related


----------



## QuietBob (Jan 7, 2021)

Let's see... low profile, no mounting holes and the smallest fan I've got is 80mm...



Snug fit! Before the fix it would overheat and crash, now 53 C under load


----------



## Valantar (Jan 7, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Let's see... low profile, no mounting holes and the smallest fan I've got is 80mm...
> 
> View attachment 182816View attachment 182817View attachment 182818View attachment 182819
> 
> Snug fit! Before the fix it would overheat and crash, now 53 C under load


I like how using two zip-ties was clearly not ghetto enough for you


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jan 7, 2021)

@Valantar   He might of only had the one available.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Jan 7, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> Just found in the wild, not PC related
> View attachment 182812


Hmm, damaged lithium battery plus firewood. Good for camping.


----------



## nuggdoctor (Jan 7, 2021)

Modified this case to 


Modified this case to house a 240mm reservoir with push pull on top, and made it to house a 360mm with full push pull in the front for when i upgrade my cooling . it started as a standard cuk mantis case. 



itll look a lot better when i get around to finishing the paint job on it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 7, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Let's see... low profile, no mounting holes and the smallest fan I've got is 80mm...
> 
> View attachment 182816View attachment 182817View attachment 182818View attachment 182819
> 
> Snug fit! Before the fix it would overheat and crash, now 53 C under load


Dude, super glue.


----------



## nuggdoctor (Jan 7, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Let's see... low profile, no mounting holes and the smallest fan I've got is 80mm...
> 
> View attachment 182816View attachment 182817View attachment 182818View attachment 182819
> 
> Snug fit! Before the fix it would overheat and crash, now 53 C under load


this is non-conductive, and nontoxic once dried and is waterproof lol. https://www.hobbylobby.com/Crafts-Hobbies/Basic-Crafts/Glues-Adhesives/Gorilla-Glue-Epoxy/p/25625


----------



## QuietBob (Jan 7, 2021)

dont whant to set it' said:


> He might of only had the one available.


Actually, first I used two zip ties of the same thickness. The other one wouldn't hold the fan properly. And I ran out of narrow ones 



lexluthermiester said:


> Dude, super glue.


Trying to align 1mm thin fan frame with 1x2mm fins would be a royal PITA, nevermind gluing it. And what if I needed that fan again?


----------



## nuggdoctor (Jan 7, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Actually, first I used two zip ties of the same thickness. The other one wouldn't hold the fan properly. And I ran out of narrow ones
> 
> 
> Trying to align 1mm thin fan frame with 1x2mm fins would be a royal PITA, nevermind gluing it. And what if I needed that fan again?


then spend a whopping 5$ to get another 80mm fan off ebay lol  https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...U+PC+Fan+Cooler+Heatsink+Exhaust+New&_sacat=0


----------



## Papahyooie (Jan 8, 2021)

nuggdoctor said:


> then spend a whopping 5$ to get another 80mm fan off ebay lol  https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...U+PC+Fan+Cooler+Heatsink+Exhaust+New&_sacat=0


Are you aware of what thread you're in right now? Lol


----------



## nuggdoctor (Jan 8, 2021)

Papahyooie said:


> Are you aware of what thread you're in right now? Lol


Are you a magician? He wants to use that fan on it but is worried if he glues it that he wont be able to re-use it later. Unless you can magically turn 1 fan into 2 then he would have to buy another fan to do both jobs. At least unless he wanted to modify a 120mm to mount there somehow if he had an extra one laying around.


----------



## witkazy (Jan 8, 2021)

Two hefty rubber bands in x formation sez i


----------



## Valantar (Jan 8, 2021)

Rubbing alcohol dissolves superglue/PVA glue, so gluing it shouldn't be an issue in that regard. But glue is far less ghetto than the zip tie + twist tie combo above imo.


----------



## Jism (Jan 9, 2021)

I bought a new 2000VA UPS to kind of, upgrade the old one i had modded. When i got back home, i powered it on, to note that nothing would happen. Like it was dead. After a small inspection i realised that the battery's inside the unit where "dead" and the thing must have bin in the shellfs for a good 2 year or so. Since i threw away the reciept while having a coffee at starbucks, i stumbled upon refilling of UPS battery's. Bottom point: battery's dry out over time and the capacity / voltage gets worse to the point they die. Since this thing has'nt bin used and just depleted itself for over 2 years being in stock i kind of had a chance to revive those 2x 9A battery's hooked up in serie (24V).

Opening them up was fairly easy, pop off the plastic cap and the rubber caps and you'll get this:





Looked pretty dry to me, so i went towards the store to get distilled water and due to the lack of a proper pipet a simple ketchup bottle with nozzle, lol.





I think per battery around 170ml of fluid went in, and some more after shaking the battery's and halfway charging them up.





At various points i measured the voltages; before filling it up it woud'nt pass the 7 volts really, but now they where actually at around 11v and a very tiny bubbling noise coming from the battery's. There's life! So after another hour the voltage measured 12.05v - which is around 3.6v or so. After cleaning them up, putting things back together and slapping back the cover on, it was time for a leak test, which is to prevent any fluids coming out or so, but as i suspected nothing happend which is a good sign.





They still need a bit of charge - the thing is'nt really fast, takes approx 7 hours to get 'm at 90% of their capacity. Proberly a full night for being at 100%. I managed to run a 1000W toaster so far for a minute which is'nt bad. I guess the recovery of such battery's depends on the sulfation that happens on the plates once they are exposed with air or so. Proberly because they are sealed.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 9, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Trying to align 1mm thin fan frame with 1x2mm fins would be a royal PITA, nevermind gluing it.


It's not as difficult as you might think and it works well.


QuietBob said:


> And what if I needed that fan again?


The nice thing about super glue is that in certain applications, it's slightly brittle characteristic comes in handy when you want to break things loose later. The fan will just pop off with a bit of gentle force. Or you could just buy new fans..


----------



## Jism (Jan 9, 2021)

Disclaimer: do not refill AGM based battery's with distilled water and esp when the battery's are standing up in any case!!! 













lollol... learned my lesson here today.


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 9, 2021)

Jism said:


> lollol... learned my lesson here today.


Which was:  
Dont pour distilled water in a battery?
or
Next time keep the reciept?


----------



## Jism (Jan 9, 2021)

Yep, having the reciept was a better overall option. 

I readed that spraying distilled water, in 2 or 3 controlled sprays would be more then enough. But for now i'll just forget about it. I'm returning the battery's to a depot tomorrow and order a new set online, 12A instead of the 9A.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jan 9, 2021)

You got lucky that you didn't do even more damage to something that was more expensive by adding the water to it. Lucky everything is alright in the end apart from the metal that got eaten


----------



## Jism (Jan 9, 2021)

I did'nt trust it, today. So i checked it out and once i turned the thing at it's side and saw the footer of the unit, i knew enough. How stupid was i, lol, thinking i could top off AGM based battery's, that where put standing inside a UPS case. These things are empty (without fluids) for a reason and the bit of water whats inside evaporates and all that due to the nature of the battery. When i topped it off and started to charge this thing fully inside the UPS, the only way the pressure could go was the ventilation caps, which in result dripped onto the bottom of the UPS case. It did'nt touch the floor, there's a bit of corrosion onto the casing itself; but so far i cleaned it well. The battery's themself where just warm; i mean handwarm, even when de-attached. It's as good as freezing outside tonight so i put 'm outside kind of to cool down now.

But, lol!


----------



## bmacsys (Jan 10, 2021)

Jism said:


> This is very bad (given) advice. People, do not drill holes in transformers for better thermal performance. Your asking your house to be burned down with something like this. I mean i'm not an expert in relation of electronics but you could short the transformer by doing this.
> 
> There's no need for any better flow; i mean the thing is cool, and did'nt caused any issues after having a fan running at 7V. It's just a cheap inverter and with cheap stuff usually comes cheapening out on design. Its just rated for what it does and dont expect alot better.


TBH you should dispose of that UPS and replace it before it burns your house down. Period.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 27, 2021)

i complained to the manufacturer that my 2080ti fans sucked & were noisy, they tried to fix it, with no success, so i told them to send me a shroud only, & i said id attach it........well i 'attached' it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 27, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> i complained to the manufacturer that my 2080ti fans sucked & were noisy, they tried to fix it, with no success, so i told them to send me a shroud only, & i said id attach it........well i 'attached' it


SuperGlue my friend. Works a fair treat on things like that!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 27, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> SuperGlue my friend. Works a fair treat on things like that!



Yep, the video card will get hot and the rubber bands will break.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 27, 2021)

Zipties are the way to go when macgyvering something.


----------



## trickson (Feb 5, 2021)

Oh it took me (So far) 3 Hours to do this build from scratch!
I re-purposed this 1975 stereo cabinet so I no longer have to toss it in the garbage lol.
This is the Ryzen 7 1700X System located in the sig there .




















Got more work to do and it will look better each day but not bad for 3 hours work and yes a full clean install of windows 10 to boot! Pun intended!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 5, 2021)

trickson said:


> Oh it took me (So far) 3 Hours to do this build from scratch!
> I re-purposed this 1975 stereo cabinet so I no longer have to toss it in the garbage lol.
> This is the Ryzen 7 1700X System located in the sig there .
> 
> ...


That's not ghetto, that's cool as hell! Nice work! I would get some wood scuff cleanup markers and touch up the scratches, but otherwise near perfect. Where's the power & reset buttons?


----------



## Nuckles56 (Feb 5, 2021)

That looks like a great combo for home theater, especially if you can keep the PC cool and quiet


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 5, 2021)

Nuckles56 said:


> That looks like a great combo for home theater, especially if you can keep the PC cool and quiet


There's plenty of space and airflow in there. I don't see heat being a problem.


----------



## trickson (Feb 5, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's not ghetto, that's cool as hell! Nice work! I would get some wood scuff cleanup markers and touch up the scratches, but otherwise near perfect. Where's the power & reset buttons?


There right there top right you can see the red light from where I put the switch. I will take a better picture in time.
Thanks I don't know this is a 1975 stereo cabinet that has seen better days lol. 
I plan to refinish the cabinet now and paint the silver black It was a well to be quite truthful stoned inspiration lol. 
And I am very impatient and do not want to wait 6 more day just for a case. LOL now I am liking this.
Thanks for the kind words of inspiration.



lexluthermiester said:


> There's plenty of space and airflow in there. I don't see heat being a problem.


No there is way too much room it's like a huge open air cabinet the stereo is on the bottom and doesn't heat up at all unless you are jamming out hard.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 5, 2021)

trickson said:


> I plan to refinish the cabinet now and paint the silver black It was a well to be quite truthful stoned inspiration lol.


Nah, just touch it up and it'll be golden!


----------



## Nuckles56 (Feb 5, 2021)

trickson said:


> There right there top right you can see the red light from where I put the switch. I will take a better picture in time.
> Thanks I don't know this is a 1975 stereo cabinet that has seen better days lol.
> I plan to refinish the cabinet now and paint the silver black It was a well to be quite truthful stoned inspiration lol.
> And I am very impatient and do not want to wait 6 more day just for a case. LOL now I am liking this.
> ...


You mean you're not doing that the whole time? What's the point of having a good stereo


----------



## freeagent (Feb 5, 2021)

That's cool man. You don't really see stuff like that anymore except in time capsule houses


----------



## trickson (Feb 5, 2021)

Did a bunch more work to it placed the SSD the CD/Rom and the Power reset switch well you now see and the wires are so much cleaner. More to come on this Getto mod!





Cleaned it up some more...


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 12, 2021)

one problem is the heat, so i put some heatsink on these




yeah, i know it's kinda messy but so far it works well


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 12, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> There's plenty of space and airflow in there. I don't see heat being a problem.


If that was on the floor that my bedroom is in, then I would cover any openings other than what's needed for ventilation, because during many times of the year, we get spiders!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 12, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> If that was on the floor that my bedroom is in, then I would cover any openings other than what's needed for ventilation, because during many times of the year, we get spiders!


Window screen mesh. Allows airflow, restricts bug/critter movement. I've done that a few times to cases for just such a reason. Works a fair treat!


----------



## Nuckles56 (Feb 12, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Windows screen mesh. Allows airflow, restricts bug/critter movement. I've done that a few times to cases for just such a reason. Works a fair treat!


Bridal tulle works a treat and it even catches some of the unwanted filth that would end up in the case


----------



## trickson (Feb 12, 2021)

Just an update on my ghetto mod. I moved the wires and the SSD drive to the power/reset switch bay under the CD/DVD ROM.
I added 2 LED strip lights (Going to add 2 more soon).
I put a fan on the back as well to help evacuate the air Not really needed just more piece of mind.
I added some UBS extension cables (Blue) for the Moues and keyboard. I do not have any Black cables that are short like these ones.
I still have some more work to do on the wires and such and I will get it done some time and post it up..













SO there is my Ghetto Mod so far.

I was wondering wouldn't this be considered a Super Ghetto Mod?
I mean it is like defiantly a super gaming rig for sure so super Ghetto gamer?

Whatcha think?


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 12, 2021)

Hi,
Improviser


----------



## trickson (Feb 12, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Improviser


Hi to you.


----------



## trickson (Feb 13, 2021)

Update on my Ghetto mod FX8300.
Took a fan from the Heatsink of an Intel CPU and well put it on the back to exhaust the air out of the case and of course installed another fan below making it even more Ghetto than before! 








Still no sign of the crossfire cable I ordered 2 months ago!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 14, 2021)

trickson said:


> Still no sign of the crossfire cable I ordered 2 months ago!


Ebay?


----------



## trickson (Feb 14, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ebay?


New egg!


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 14, 2021)

trickson said:


> Update on my Ghetto mod FX8300.
> Took a fan from the Heatsink of an Intel CPU and well put it on the back to exhaust the air out of the case and of course installed another fan below making it even more Ghetto than before!
> 
> View attachment 188188
> ...


But the fan looks pretty neat


----------



## trickson (Feb 14, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> But the fan looks pretty neat


thank you.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 14, 2021)

trickson said:


> Update on my Ghetto mod FX8300
> 
> till no sign of the crossfire cable I ordered 2 months ago!



how many do you want I got several sitting here doing nothing but gathering dust


----------



## trickson (Feb 14, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> how many do you want I got several sitting here doing nothing but gathering dust


The tracking says it is out for delivery 2/12/2020 but the Blizzard we are in is making things hard I bet. 
I just want the one.
This is the only system to have been crossfired and I can not find 2 TUF Asus crossfire vide cards so there is that. 
I would LOVE to get all my rigs just stuffed with video cards! The MSI one can take 3 of them!


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 14, 2021)

trickson said:


> The tracking says it is out for delivery 2/12/2020 but the Blizzard we are in is making things hard I bet.
> I just want the one.
> This is the only system to have been crossfired and I can not find 2 TUF Asus crossfire vide cards so there is that.
> I would LOVE to get all my rigs just stuffed with video cards! The MSI one can take 3 of them!


Pm sent


----------



## Rithsom (Feb 14, 2021)

Greetings TechPowerUp users! This is my first post on here, so don't criticize me too much! (just kidding)

A few months back, I built this sleeper PC using the chassis of an old HP Pavilion 6736 (circa 2000). I think that it's ghetto in pretty much every possible way. Just see for yourself:


----------



## freeagent (Feb 14, 2021)

That is awesome man! My first PC was a Pavilion with a P3 450. Looked like that but older and not as fancy 

I love it.


----------



## plat (Feb 14, 2021)

I especially like the "Features at-a-glance" feature on the front.  So cutely misleading yet genuine.


----------



## trickson (Feb 14, 2021)

OH man the windows Me sticker is EPIC! 
wonder how man times the user called the HP help line! LOL It has a blue screen what do I do?


----------



## Rithsom (Feb 14, 2021)

plat said:


> I especially like the "Features at-a-glance" feature on the front.  So cutely misleading yet genuine.



I still have the old Celeron that was so proudly advertised on that sticker. 







trickson said:


> OH man the windows Me sticker is EPIC!
> wonder how man times the user called the HP help line! LOL It has a blue screen what do I do?


 
When I saw that ME sticker, I just knew that I had to turn the system into a sleeper.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 14, 2021)

Rithsom said:


> I think that it's ghetto in pretty much every possible way.


And you would be right! Still cool as hell though!


----------



## trickson (Feb 15, 2021)

Update on my mod.
Put the LG Blu-ray back in it (took out the Cheep CD I had in it.
Wire harnessed the wires.
I also moved the exhaust fan.


----------



## wolf (Feb 22, 2021)

Ghetto temp fan duct that is helping me create the 3d printed final model.

90 degrees off to the left so it can pull fresh air from the back panel, instead of pulling air heated by that warm 3080 under it, and will enable me to use the TG panel for a more effective air tunnel.

It's so effective the desire to just leave it is kinda real

Bonus ghetto point for the handheld fan jimmied in there blowing air across the 3080's backplate.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 22, 2021)

My old Antec Sonata had a similar duct.


----------



## Valantar (Feb 22, 2021)

I wish more cases had airflow ducts. Even if they are problematic in terms of compatibility, they help _so damn much_ with cooling. And you can always leave it out if it doesn't work with your cooler.


----------



## trickson (Feb 22, 2021)

wolf said:


> Ghetto temp fan duct that is helping me create the 3d printed final model.
> 
> 90 degrees off to the left so it can pull fresh air from the back panel, instead of pulling air heated by that warm 3080 under it, and will enable me to use the TG panel for a more effective air tunnel.
> 
> ...


Looks like Linus Tech built that thing. LMFAO!
What's with the fan blowing on the video card? Is that stock cooling? OMG
Is that a MAKE SHIFT cooling duct? I mean that is really good work there, You do have some skills just need a bigger case. 
And OMG the cables in the back ground, Did R2D2 puke in the corner there?


----------



## Valantar (Feb 22, 2021)

trickson said:


> Looks like Linus Tech built that thing. LMFAO!
> What's with the fan blowing on the video card? Is that stock cooling? OMG
> Is that a MAKE SHIFT cooling duct? I mean that is really good work there, You do have some skills just need a bigger case.
> And OMG the cables in the back ground, Did R2D2 puke in the corner there?


There's certainly no need for a bigger case - the NR200 with that fan layout has excellent cooling, and with the ducting avoiding the CPU cooler taking in hot air from the GPU I wouldn't be surprised if the whole build ran cooler than most similar mid-tower ATX builds out there.


----------



## trickson (Feb 22, 2021)

Valantar said:


> There's certainly no need for a bigger case - the NR200 with that fan layout has excellent cooling, and with the ducting avoiding the CPU cooler taking in hot air from the GPU I wouldn't be surprised if the whole build ran cooler than most similar mid-tower ATX builds out there.


Don't be so sure.
First off side panel off, USB fan blowing on GPU/CPU area.
I mean even DR. Watson can see that there is more going on than meats the eye.
Just because he made a "Shroud" around the CPU doesn't actually mean that it is cooling the way one would think. In fact that is sucking air from inside the case and pumping it out through the shroud and out the back. SO close case and that becomes an easy bake oven. 
Put the panel on run that thing  full on bet it heats up like a toaster oven.
I know this is not my first rodeo.


----------



## Valantar (Feb 22, 2021)

trickson said:


> Don't be so sure.
> First off side panel off, USB fan blowing on GPU/CPU area.
> I mean even DR. Watson can see that there is more going on than meats the eye.
> Just because he made a "Shroud" around the CPU doesn't actually mean that it is cooling the way one would think. In fact that is sucking air from inside the case and pumping it out through the shroud and out the back. SO close case and that becomes an easy bake oven.
> ...


You're misreading the image. First off, the side panel is off ... because they're taking a picture of the inside of the PC. That's kind of a necessity, no? Secondly, a lot of testing (Optimum Tech, among others, has done a lot of work on comparing various airflow layouts in SFF cases) has shown in cases with a similar airflow setup that taking off the side panel _hurts_ thermals as it ruins the wind tunnel effects of top- and bottom-mounted fans forcing vertical airflow through the case. Third, the fan layout of the case tells us that the duct is an intake, not an exhaust - unless they've gone completely off the rails and flipped the fan on their NH-L12 it's a downdraft cooler, so it blows towards the motherboard. The duct directs cool(er) air from behind the case into this fan, through the cooler, before having it exhausted up the top of the case. This avoids the CPU cooler taking in air that's been pre-heated by the GPU, as that's where the intake fans of the case are placed. So with this layout, both CPU and GPU has access to plenty of cool air from entirely outside of the case, while the hot air is being forcibly exhausted up through the top of the case. The only thing really going against any of this is the fan blowing at the backplate of the GPU, which likely won't work very well with the side panel closed due to it fighting the top-mounted exhaust fans for airflow (fitting a smaller case fan closer to the GPU backplate would likely work better, though I wouldn't think it's actually necessary).

This might not be your first rodeo, but it's plenty clear that you're not very experienced with cooling layouts in SFF cases. Experience from mid-tower cases tends not to apply due to the very different layouts.


----------



## trickson (Feb 22, 2021)

Valantar said:


> You're misreading the image. First off, the side panel is off ... because they're taking a picture of the inside of the PC. That's kind of a necessity, no? Secondly, a lot of testing (Optimum Tech, among others, has done a lot of work on comparing various airflow layouts in SFF cases) has shown in cases with a similar airflow setup that taking off the side panel _hurts_ thermals as it ruins the wind tunnel effects of top- and bottom-mounted fans forcing vertical airflow through the case. Third, the fan layout of the case tells us that the duct is an intake, not an exhaust - unless they've gone completely off the rails and flipped the fan on their NH-L12 it's a downdraft cooler, so it blows towards the motherboard. The duct directs cool(er) air from behind the case into this fan, through the cooler, before having it exhausted up the top of the case. This avoids the CPU cooler taking in air that's been pre-heated by the GPU, as that's where the intake fans of the case are placed. So with this layout, both CPU and GPU has access to plenty of cool air from entirely outside of the case, while the hot air is being forcibly exhausted up through the top of the case. The only thing really going against any of this is the fan blowing at the backplate of the GPU, which likely won't work very well with the side panel closed due to it fighting the top-mounted exhaust fans for airflow (fitting a smaller case fan closer to the GPU backplate would likely work better, though I wouldn't think it's actually necessary).
> 
> This might not be your first rodeo, but it's plenty clear that you're not very experienced with cooling layouts in SFF cases. Experience from mid-tower cases tends not to apply due to the very different layouts.


Okay I would hate to disagree with Linus Tech or you. 
You certainly won me over I am simply wrong.


----------



## Valantar (Feb 22, 2021)

trickson said:


> Okay I would hate to disagree with Linus Tech or you.
> You certainly won me over I am simply wrong.


I mean, you're entirely welcome to present arguments or data to the contrary, but all my experience with SFF builds and time spent on SFF-focused forums does contradict what you're saying entirely. There's no reason to expect that build to run particularly hot at all. There are generally no one size fits all solutions in SFF PC building, and tuning your cooling to your specific components is always the best way forward - for some builds, negative pressure is the best, for some, forced unidirectional airflow is the best, etc. The CM NR200 with a fan layout very similar to this (but a side-mounted AIO CPU cooler) in OT's testing delivered GPU thermals identical to the much larger high airflow Phanteks P500A, though CPU thermals were about 5 degrees warmer (the P500A also had a 360 AIO rather than a 280). Given that neither CPU was even close to thermal throttling, and noise levels were essentially the same, I would call that no difference. Have you actually built anything in a modern SFF case, or read any reviews? They have come a _long_ way in the past 3-4 years.

Also, who mentioned LTT?


----------



## freeagent (Feb 22, 2021)

That's pretty cool man. I stuffed an SLI X58 rig with an H100 into an Antec Sonata once.. It looked really sweet but it was pretty intense to try to cool. I like the duct idea. a 3D printer would be nice to have.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 22, 2021)

Will leave it drying overnight




It is not perfect but considering i dont have the right tools at home i did my best, i did a few minors mistakes which i covered with the stickers otherwise i would have to sand it down and order the color again but too lazy for that.


----------



## wolf (Feb 23, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> My old Antec Sonata had a similar duct.


I am a ducting addict atm! it's so effective at adapting heatsinks to different fans or directing fresh/hot air.


Valantar said:


> I wish more cases had airflow ducts. Even if they are problematic in terms of compatibility, they help _so damn much_ with cooling. And you can always leave it out if it doesn't work with your cooler.


Amen brother.


trickson said:


> What's with the fan blowing on the video card? Is that stock cooling? OMG


Haha that's my portable handheld fan for when I have a hot flash mate, I'm just experimenting with keeping the backplate as cool as possible as GDDR6X memory junction temps can be yikes depending on the workload.


trickson said:


> Is that a MAKE SHIFT cooling duct? I mean that is really good work there, You do have some skills just need a bigger case.


Indeed it is, high temp/static/water-resistant foam, and would you believe it... duct tape. This case feels big after my last one honestly, and is big for SFF


trickson said:


> And OMG the cables in the back ground, Did R2D2 puke in the corner there?


Theres a UPS behind it and a lot plugged in, when I finally settle on a setup I'll tidy it up. So..... never?


Valantar said:


> There's certainly no need for a bigger case - the NR200 with that fan layout has excellent cooling, and with the ducting avoiding the CPU cooler taking in hot air from the GPU I wouldn't be surprised if the whole build ran cooler than most similar mid-tower ATX builds out there.


Indeed it runs _very _cool and quiet, I don't know about compared to other cases, but the NR200 is _excellent_.


Valantar said:


> You're misreading the image. First off, the side panel is off ... because they're taking a picture of the inside of the PC. That's kind of a necessity, no? Secondly, a lot of testing (Optimum Tech, among others, has done a lot of work on comparing various airflow layouts in SFF cases) has shown in cases with a similar airflow setup that taking off the side panel _hurts_ thermals as it ruins the wind tunnel effects of top- and bottom-mounted fans forcing vertical airflow through the case. Third, the fan layout of the case tells us that the duct is an intake, not an exhaust - unless they've gone completely off the rails and flipped the fan on their NH-L12 it's a downdraft cooler, so it blows towards the motherboard. The duct directs cool(er) air from behind the case into this fan, through the cooler, before having it exhausted up the top of the case. This avoids the CPU cooler taking in air that's been pre-heated by the GPU, as that's where the intake fans of the case are placed. So with this layout, both CPU and GPU has access to plenty of cool air from entirely outside of the case, while the hot air is being forcibly exhausted up through the top of the case.


Nailed it, this is exactly what I'm doing and it works super well.


Valantar said:


> The only thing really going against any of this is the fan blowing at the backplate of the GPU, which likely won't work very well with the side panel closed due to it fighting the top-mounted exhaust fans for airflow (fitting a smaller case fan closer to the GPU backplate would likely work better, though I wouldn't think it's actually necessary).


So my plan, in the long run, is a ~60mm fan around there, probably closer to the backplate itseld, oriented to pull air upwards, with a 3d printed (you guessed it) duct that will go down to almost touching the heatsinks on the backplate to pull air across them and exhaust upward through the wind tunnel.


freeagent said:


> That's pretty cool man. I stuffed an SLI X58 rig with an H100 into an Antec Sonata once.. It looked really sweet but it was pretty intense to try to cool. I like the duct idea. a 3D printer would be nice to have.


Cheers dude, As you can tell I am duct mad, and I just got the 3d printer so very much in the honeymoon phase, but it is its own beast too so I need to get better at my designing/slicing before I can pull off some of the ducts I want.


----------



## silkstone (Feb 23, 2021)

wolf said:


> I am a ducting addict atm! it's so effective at adapting heatsinks to different fans or directing fresh/hot air.
> 
> Amen brother.
> 
> ...



I love the NR200 and actually have an improved knockoff version of it. The SAMA IM01. It supports uATM boards and ATX PSUs at 1/2 the price. Awesome build quality too.

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/sffpc/comments/jwqfco


----------



## Valantar (Feb 23, 2021)

wolf said:


> So my plan, in the long run, is a ~60mm fan around there, probably closer to the backplate itseld, oriented to pull air upwards, with a 3d printed (you guessed it) duct that will go down to almost touching the heatsinks on the backplate to pull air across them and exhaust upward through the wind tunnel.


Sounds like an excellent plan. A relatively tight fit that bows upwards to fit the fan (kind of shaped like a shoe, I guess?), with openings along the sides to take in air from the bottom of the case should be a good way to direct some extra airflow across the backplate.

Of course, if you want to _really _utilize that free space next to the PSU and improve backpate cooling efficiency, get a few coolers like these (or something similar that's suitable; there are plenty of designs around, including ones where you add your own heatpipes), mount them to the backplate, bend them into a suitable shape, and let the existing airflow take care of it. That should be suitably ghetto at least 



silkstone said:


> I love the NR200 and actually have an improved knockoff version of it. The SAMA IM01. It supports uATM boards and ATX PSUs at 1/2 the price. Awesome build quality too.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/sffpc/comments/jwqfco


It's probably more accurate to describe both of those cases as a knock-off of the flexible layout concept first pioneered in the development of the upcoming Dan C4-SFX. Dan had posted that design long before CM launched the NR200 (even if the original C4 design was just a sandwich layout, that original design is now coming to market as the Lian-Li A4-H2O by Dancase, with the C4 now being a flexible layout), though of course it's impossible to say whether they came up with the layout on their own. Of course both Dancase layouts are significantly smaller too.

Still, adding mATX support in an NR200-like size is pretty good, even if it's >20l in volume. (Though admittedly the Cerberus did that at <20l in early 2016.) I've seen some mATX NR200 mods, so it should definitely work, though of course it'll affect compatibility with fans, radiators and so on. And all in all, it's _so damn good_ that we're finally seeing a wide selection of good quality, well ventilated, reasonably priced SFF cases hit the market. It sure took long enough.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 23, 2021)

Ready for Watercooling




I know i know, it could be better


----------



## trickson (Feb 23, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Ready for Watercooling
> 
> View attachment 189664View attachment 189660
> View attachment 189658
> ...


Do not be too critical on yourself, That looks Fucking AMAZING! AWESOME JOB! 
You can always add finer touches where you feel they are needed (If you like).


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> SuperGlue my friend. Works a fair treat on things like that!





stinger608 said:


> Yep, the video card will get hot and the rubber bands will break.


the original shroud must be reinstalled for RMA/service, super glue removes that option to a degree if it discolors the PCB, or cant be removed.

the bands dry out, but i was only doing it for a while. the stock shroud is solid & works fine, it was just my ambient temp caused a stupid looping fan on & off due to 'silent' fan technology.

the manufacturers support rep's were really curious how i got that shroud to work so well (since its not from a card with a remotely similar heatsink). i was able to screw it on, by drilling out a few anchor holes for the screws. they were really surprised i got it to fit, so they asked me to share how i did it. they were less impressed when i told them i too ka dremel to it to 'shave' off a few edges  

it looked decent with the screws holding it down, but i couldnt use the pre-drilled holes for all the screws


----------



## FireFox (Feb 23, 2021)

trickson said:


> Do not be too critical on yourself, That looks Fucking AMAZING! AWESOME JOB!
> You can always add finer touches where you feel they are needed (If you like).


Thanks.

after adding some tubes and the Reservoir it will looks much better


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 23, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Ready for Watercooling
> 
> View attachment 189664View attachment 189660
> View attachment 189658
> ...


I think it looks great. Not really ghetto at all...


----------



## masterdeejay (Feb 26, 2021)

Sleeper PC, dual xeon 2643v3 (turbo hacked 2x6 core 3.7ghz), 8x8gb ddr4, and xfx radeon pro duo (dual fury x on one card and watercooled)
I must find a way to fit the cooler inside the case
Sempron sticker on the front of the case.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 9, 2021)

got this tp link for cheap price, looks like the previous user was pretty bad treat it, after i inspect it further i found that the outer layer of pcb is bad, looks like coz of liquid? i dunno. after i tested it and it looks ok i coated it with red nail polish

oh the antenna need repaired too, so i drill a small holes and using copper cable to make it right 












and now i realize why it tagged low, several drops connection in minutes, the lan itself is fine but when you use wifi it will drops several times within few minutes.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 11, 2021)

Why there's no brand that use heatsink for their router, it won't cost them 1$





I make heatsink from coke can, sand paper it a little and glue it to the chip

Cheap and effective to cool the chip


----------



## hat (Mar 11, 2021)

My old ASUS RT-N66R actually has a pretty beefy heatsink in it for a router. Looks something like this: http://mail.smallnetbuilder.com/ima...us_rtac66u/asus_rtac66u_board_top_w_htsnk.jpg

Looks like you can get one used for about $30 these days. I paid... something like $100 for mine new years ago. Not a bad router at all if you don't need anything faster than wireless N or you don't exactly have a gigabit hookup.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 11, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> Why there's no brand that use heatsink for their router, it won't cost them 1$
> 
> View attachment 191929
> 
> ...


The other way to do it is pay a visit to an Computer shop and go through their bin and grab a southbridge heatsink from an old mobo and as long as you've got plenty of air flow your all good or like me and just want to make sure it's working good then find a 12V power connection and solder the fan to it with a resister to bring the V down to 7V little 40mm fan works great for this


----------



## _JP_ (Mar 11, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> Why there's no brand that use heatsink for their router, it won't cost them 1$
> 
> View attachment 191929
> 
> ...


And you can always upgrade it to the costly Rp 600 heatsink...which is Rp100 and Rp200 coins alternately stacked with either thermal paste, glue...or toothpaste. 
"Summer solutions" here to counter heat performance drops are done the same with 1/2/5 eurocent stacked coins, if you just want smething quick and cheap.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 11, 2021)

_JP_ said:


> And you can always upgrade it to the costly Rp 600 heatsink...which is Rp100 and Rp200 coins alternately stacked with either thermal paste, glue...or toothpaste.
> "Summer solutions" here to counter heat performance drops are done the same with 1/2/5 eurocent stacked coins, if you just want smething quick and cheap.


I ever considered coin too but it looks not going well since the chip is small and i need more glue to make it sit right
And there another component that higher than the chip
I don't wanna use super glue, so for now that's the cooler for the chip

After several days i think it's pretty capable to bring the heat down

oh i forget about posting from weeks ago when i try to improve low end mechanical keyboard



and this one not packages of cocaine



i use plastic to fill the empty space below the keyboard so the sound and the feel is better than tapping on empty can


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 14, 2021)

Wazzup, tinkerers. Haven't visited this thread in awhile, maybe I'm finally starting to do things the right way?   
...or do I.... 


Spoiler



Got this super-old toshiba A300 with typical degradation of speaker membrane. 
Came from my same-old stupid colleague, which does not understand the meaning of "not worth it", or "impossible to find".
Tried convincing him to use external speakers(even offered my spare shitty 2x2W kit for free), but he kept insisting on having internal speakers.
Toshiba made different shapes for a gazillion of variations of A300. New "compatible" replacements don't exist, and most parted-out speakers suffer from the exact same issue(rubber membrane disintegrates into slimy buggers).
I warned him - it's going to be ugly, and ... oh boy was it ugly.
So, I took some random speakers (probably pulled from an old monitor, or came with LVDS driver board), cut some plastic just to make it fit, stuck it on my least favorite "death grip" sticky tape and assembled it back together. Miraculously, the chassis closed without a hitch, and both speakers worked perfectly even with disproportionately-amputated resonator pieces.
No Harman-Kardon, but not too bad either.


----------



## Dinnercore (Mar 14, 2021)

Posted this in a club forum but I think it fits here much better.

I got a watercooled 3090 and without reading into ampere I just went ahead and tested it noticing a rather 'high' memory temp at 74°C (worst case load mining eth). That lead me to do some research and yeah they have memory chips on the backside which are only cooled by the backplate.
Some air-cooled cards reach 100°C on the memory and my card seems to be ok for a watercooled version but still I wondered how I could improve the situation without removing any warranty stickers.






There we go. ~68°C on the memory now in the same test. Probably the one reaching 68°C still is in the top left of the picture under that white Inno3D sticker. I could not glue a heatsink there because of clearance issues with the RAM-slots on my board.

This white silicone based thermal glue works really nice. It creates a bond strong enough to hold up the card by one of the small copper heatsinks without it breaking off. Thermal conductivity is okay-ish. The heatsinks and backplate have an equal temperature. Thermal transfer working as intended. Before this mod the backplate got hot to the touch (no wonder) and with the mod it stays noticably cooler.

Best thing about the glue, once you carefully break the bond with a sharp scalpel or razor blade it can be cleaned without leaving residue.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Mar 14, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> they were less impressed when i told them i too ka dremel to it to 'shave' off a few edges


Did the edges scratch you like a kitty?


----------



## natr0n (Mar 14, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> I ever considered coin too but it looks not going well since the chip is small and i need more glue to make it sit right
> And there another component that higher than the chip
> I don't wanna use super glue, so for now that's the cooler for the chip
> 
> ...


Looks like a random drug smuggling pic with the bags rolled up. You do what you gotta do sometimes.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 15, 2021)

I just realize that the thickness of coke can is same, the upper, the body and the lower part. So i made a bigger dissipation area than before



You will never know after the cover closed


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Mar 15, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> I just realize that the thickness of coke can is same, the upper, the body and the lower part. So i made a bigger dissipation area than before
> 
> You will never know after the cover closed



Even router need a can of coca-cola to remain cool. Not just human. Must be refreshing.


----------



## Shihab (Mar 18, 2021)

Had to use some equipment software I don't really trust to be exposed to the internet or running on a machine I actively use, so I dug up an old laptop that I disassembled a decade ago (don't recall why), grabbed the nearest box, scissors and some glue, and ended up with this mess.

Runs surprisingly cool, even with the processor stuck at 100% most of the time (How on earth did we manage to do anything with these Celerons?). Used some of the cutout parts to make risers to have airflow bellow the mobo.

Extra: The small wire pinned to the side of that case fan I use to short-start the thing. Power button is broke. The fan itself is frankensteined to a USB plug, runs at less than half the speed, but it's more than enough.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 20, 2021)

Got another laptop for ya. Forgot to snap a pic of before and after, but it was bad. Fujitsu Lifebook A514 had its head snapped off. 
That's another relatively rare in our area model, so we couldn't find replacement parts (LCD cover, frame etc.), so our customer simply asked to remove the screen. 
It's cheap and old, so lengthy or expensive(over $50) repairs were out of question. Plus, she was already using it with an external monitor.
The most important thing was to keep WiFi antennas, so she can use it the same way as before.
At first I wanted to mount some RP-SMA connectors, but chassis is so flimsy, it would break in half as soon as it saw my mini-drill.
So, I moved antennas to the front, near the touchpad (the only unshielded part of the case). A little black tape, and it's almost invisible   

Tested it afterwards, WiFI is as good(or as bad), as it was before. 
P.S. I really need to get back an old habit of snapping pics at work. There were so many "unconventional" solutions lately, I could fill a whole thread with these ))))



Shihabyooo said:


> Had to use some equipment software I don't really trust to be exposed to the internet or running on a machine I actively use, so I dug up an old laptop that I disassembled a decade ago (don't recall why), grabbed the nearest box, scissors and some glue, and ended up with this mess.


That's awesome. I might need to do something like that soon. Ordered a spare motherboard for my Lenovo M73p Tiny, but the seller sent me M700 by mistake (it looks very similar, if you don't pay attention on LGA1151 socket and a couple of M.2 slots). I've decided to keep it cause it's pretty bad-ass platform and a bit more expensive than the one I've ordered.


----------



## Valantar (Mar 22, 2021)

Tore down my PC yesterday, disassembled and cleaned the CPU and GPU blocks plus pump+res combo. Still waiting on QDCs to arrive, so rather than putting the loop back in just to tear it down in a week I put in the RX 570 from my travel PC and put the old 212 Evo on the 5800X. But the case still needs airflow, and the front fan bracket is stuck to the no longer installed front radiator. What to do? 

Well, it's obvious, really.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 22, 2021)

LoL. For some reason I have this association in my brain, when I see your photo, @Valantar :


----------



## natr0n (Mar 23, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Tore down my PC yesterday, disassembled and cleaned the CPU and GPU blocks plus pump+res combo. Still waiting on QDCs to arrive, so rather than putting the loop back in just to tear it down in a week I put in the RX 570 from my travel PC and put the old 212 Evo on the 5800X. But the case still needs airflow, and the front fan bracket is stuck to the no longer installed front radiator. What to do?
> 
> Well, it's obvious, really.


Use a nail clipper to clean it up a bit. There is an art to zipties.


----------



## Valantar (Mar 23, 2021)

natr0n said:


> Use a nail clipper to clean it up a bit. There is an art to zipties.


I have edge snip pliers for that. But nah, this is just for a few days, no need to clean anything up in that little time.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Mar 27, 2021)

So I came across an image fromm  r/techsupportgore 

Do you think it  has  watercooling?



http://imgur.com/bxu4bhm


----------



## Space Dynamics (Mar 29, 2021)

I
I had to find a way to cool my S9150



So I tried a fan...



Reached 89 (slooowwwllyy) before I shut it down

Two fans?




That did it, steady 84ish. Excellent.


----------



## Valantar (Mar 29, 2021)

Space Dynamics said:


> I
> I had to find a way to cool my S9150
> 
> View attachment 194247
> ...


Given the size and density of that heatsink it's no wonder if a single axial fan couldn't do much - you'd need a lot of pressure to maintain good airflow through that monster. Stacking fans seems like a good way of achieving that! I would tape the seam between the fan and the large side of the heatsink too though - that looks like a prime spot for air to escape.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 29, 2021)

Space Dynamics said:


> I had to find a way to cool my S9150
> 
> View attachment 194247
> 
> ...


This option on eBay might not be as cheap but it's purpose built.








						AMD FirePro S9150 Server GPU cooling fan shroud duct  | eBay
					

This custom designed shroud is a perfect way of cooling a passive-heatsink AMD FirePro™ S9150 or AMD Instinct MI25 Server GPGPU (not included) in a desktop case. The fan is optional - if you want the fan, be sure to select "Fan included" option = Yes.



					www.ebay.com.au


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 29, 2021)

S9150 is an excellent card. Wanted to ask: does it support mxGPU? 
Also, it seems like this card has a standard 53mm mounting bracket. You may be able to replace stock heatsink with something a little beefier and more appropriate. 
There are tons of dead 200-series cards, which means there are lots of spare HSFs for sale everywhere. MSI Lightning or TwinFrozr should do. 
I'd give you one of my spare TwinFrozrs, if Elon Musk agrees to ship it at a discount to orbit


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 7, 2021)

Space Dynamics said:


> I
> I had to find a way to cool my S9150
> 
> View attachment 194247
> ...



That one is just screaming for a thin & Light version with one Delta fan. A comparison/bench between the two...

In case you're ever bored, I know I am  Either way, big kudos for how your mind works. Needs moar. Add moar. Love it.


----------



## Komshija (Apr 7, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Tore down my PC yesterday, disassembled and cleaned the CPU and GPU blocks plus pump+res combo. Still waiting on QDCs to arrive, so rather than putting the loop back in just to tear it down in a week I put in the RX 570 from my travel PC and put the old 212 Evo on the 5800X. But the case still needs airflow, and the front fan bracket is stuck to the no longer installed front radiator. *What to do?*


You can buy two flat aluminum sheets, about 1-2 mm thick and about 20 mm wide, cut them to necessary length to fit inside the case and drill 4 mm holes right through the aluminum sheets and the case for the screws. Buy 4 long screws with nuts and fasten the fan. You could paint them to match your case color.


----------



## Valantar (Apr 7, 2021)

Komshija said:


> You can buy two flat aluminum sheets, about 1-2 mm thick and about 20 mm wide, cut them to necessary length to fit inside the case and drill 4 mm holes right through the aluminum sheets and the case for the screws. Buy 4 long screws with nuts and fasten the fan. You could paint them to match your case color.


For a setup used for a grand total of two weeks that would be quite extreme overkill  QDCs are in place and the loop got installed yesterday, working excellently, so the zip-ties are thankfully gone now.


----------



## RealKGB (Apr 7, 2021)

Spoiler: Did this last night.








Improved CPU temps by 2C.


----------



## bobbybluz (Apr 10, 2021)

I decided to get out the Dremel so I could use an Arctic Freezer II 360 AIO with six 120mm 110cfm fans in push/pull and still have room inside my $20 Craigslist NZXT 440 case. All the fans and radiator are mounted externally. This should keep my i9 9900K cool above 5Ghz. Here's the first mockup after doing the case surgery with the fans & radiator in place. I had three Silverstone FM121's and three EverFlow R121225BU's on hand (same actual fans but the Silverstones are white and the Everflows black minus the speed control the Silverstones come with). All have Molex connectors. The case is also modded to mount an XFX R9 Fury X radiator externally at the rear. Final assembly will be tomorrow. Still a minor bit of work with the files to get everything exact.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 10, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> I decided to get out the Dremel so I could use an Arctic Freezer II 360 AIO with six 120mm 110cfm fans in push/pull and still have room inside my $20 Craigslist NZXT 440 case. All the fans and radiator are mounted externally. This should keep my i9 9900K cool above 5Ghz. Here's the first mockup after doing the case surgery with the fans & radiator in place. I had three Silverstone FM121's and three EverFlow R121225BU's on hand (same actual fans but the Silverstones are white and the Everflows black minus the speed control the Silverstones come with). All have Molex connectors. The case is also modded to mount an XFX R9 Fury X externally at the rear. Final assembly will be tomorrow. Still a minor bit of work with the files to get everything exact.


oh wow.....thats bulky  
outta cool well


----------



## AsRock (Apr 10, 2021)

hat said:


> My old ASUS RT-N66R actually has a pretty beefy heatsink in it for a router. Looks something like this: http://mail.smallnetbuilder.com/ima...us_rtac66u/asus_rtac66u_board_top_w_htsnk.jpg
> 
> Looks like you can get one used for about $30 these days. I paid... something like $100 for mine new years ago. Not a bad router at all if you don't need anything faster than wireless N or you don't exactly have a gigabit hookup.



You should see the one on the Apple Airport extreme, big ol blocks of aluminum which is spread across the top of the unit.


----------



## bobbybluz (Apr 10, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> oh wow.....thats bulky
> outta cool well


I discovered years ago that mounting radiators & fans externally frees up a lot of space inside cases plus usually cools better as well. On the NZXT 440 the only way to use that 38mm thick 360 radiator was external mounting plus the bottom fans raise it high enough to clear the top of the case so I could cut a smaller hole plus not obstruct the USB 3.0 ports as well as being able to use the existing case 360 fan mounting holes with no mods to them.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 10, 2021)

I did that with the first H100, running 4x 120x38s.. worked pretty good 

Better than stock that's for sure, and just as loud  

Sorta


----------



## bobbybluz (Apr 10, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I did that with the first H100, running 4x 120x38s.. worked pretty good
> 
> Better than stock that's for sure, and just as loud
> 
> Sorta


The first one I did externally years ago was a H100 too. I've got a batch of 150cfm 120 x 27 Deltas coming from China. They've been in the USA for a week now and nobody knows where they are. They should be fun to play with.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 11, 2021)

When you don't have paper tape for masking

I use brochure for masking, i need to make some holes for tv box ventilation


----------



## freeagent (Apr 12, 2021)

It’s getting a little warmer and I know my mems always appreciate airflow so I opened up the top a little and put a fan directly above them and slightly in front of the CPU fan, within about .5mm. They are about 3c happier with roughly the same noise I had with 4x 120x38s.

Edit:

Yes my PC is beside my desk, but that white stuff is not what you think..

Its milk.. dam kids.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 19, 2021)

every 4 months i have to clean the dust outa me rads and a while ago i made a tool outa a old res. just ad 2kw vac mines a henry.

it really do work a treat. we have African Grays parrots and boy do thay make dust. i love re using kit for diff things


----------



## Valantar (Apr 19, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> every 4 months i have to clean the dust outa me rads and a while ago i made a tool outa a old res. just ad 2kw vac mines a henry.
> View attachment 197355View attachment 197356
> it really do work a treat. we have African Grays parrots and boy do thay make dust. i love re using kit for diff things


Nice setup! That pic makes me very happy I have dust filters though, if it looks like that after just four months D: I just pulled apart my HTPC/NAS build that hasn't been cleaned in ... probably two years since it last had a storage upgrade, has been running 24/7 for 99% of that time, and used to sit 5cm off the living room floor until we moved 8 months ago, and it still had nowhere near those levels of dust


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 19, 2021)

thanks Valantar, ive been meaning to get some dust filters i have one on the back of the case but its pointless to trap the dust going out. i used to just use the vac but it never got the dust out the corners now with the small pipe it sucks it right our no bother.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Apr 20, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Nice setup! That pic makes me very happy I have dust filters though, if it looks like that after just four months D: I just pulled apart my HTPC/NAS build that hasn't been cleaned in ... probably two years since it last had a storage upgrade, has been running 24/7 for 99% of that time, and used to sit 5cm off the living room floor until we moved 8 months ago, and it still had nowhere near those levels of dust


I wish I could run mine for that long without cleaning. Mine would have baked its drives long before due to that much dust buildup


----------



## delshay (May 22, 2021)

Here is what looks like poor soldering of extra capacitors soldered to a 939 CPU.

The soldering looks poor because the 0402 capacitors are too small. You have to stretch the solder at both ends of the capacitor in-order to get them soldered in. To make matters worse the height of the solder can't exceed 0.5mm otherwise it will short-out against the IHS.

There are two extra capacitor per array soldered in at each end. I don't really care how it looks as long as it works & shows improvement. It seems to stabilize the CPU but it hard to say if there is any improvement in overclocking as I have faults elsewhere which is preventing the CPU from high overclock. Until this is fixed, this mod is still unknown if it has any real world performance changes.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (May 22, 2021)

There could be or would of been a way to .


----------



## delshay (May 22, 2021)

dont whant to set it' said:


> There could be or would of been a way to .



If you want "real world chamges" then I have a Asrock motherboard which has all the ceramic capacitors removed behind the CPU & replaced with over 100 tantalum capacitors. Just like the FX-60 the processor below is also limited by faults elsewhere which is preventing it from high overclocked.

Currently what these tantalum capacitors are doing is giving a 100% guaranteed undervolt of 0.25v at the same clock speed, but is believed to give upto a peak 0.40v undervolt on any 939 CPU that is inserted when compared to a non modded motherboard..

Below is a screenshot of my single core CPU, but that's not it's top speed. It can clock near to 2.9GHz with just 1.2v, but is limited by a fault elsewhere.


----------



## Jism (May 22, 2021)

I'm not sure how advanced "analog" VRM's where back in the days, but increasing the VRM switching frequency to highest possible will actually result in a lowered required voltage for the CPU in relation of overclocking. The only downside? The efficiency usually goes a bit backwards and generates more heat since it's switching at a much higher frequency. Most (high end) boards have a default set of 200Hz or so, while they can go up to 600Hz.


----------



## delshay (May 22, 2021)

Jism said:


> I'm not sure how advanced "analog" VRM's where back in the days, but increasing the VRM switching frequency to highest possible will actually result in a lowered required voltage for the CPU in relation of overclocking. The only downside? The efficiency usually goes a bit backwards and generates more heat since it's switching at a much higher frequency. Most (high end) boards have a default set of 200Hz or so, while they can go up to 600Hz.



Asrock motherboard has upgraded MOSFETS with soldered heatsink. There is also a power increase in hardware.

EDIT: I know where the fault is, & I know how to fix it. I just can't get hold of the replacement part.


----------



## silentbogo (May 22, 2021)

Last week I was trying to solve the puzzle of fitting a CSE-812 shield into CSE-512 chassis. 
Not sure if it's ghetto or not, but in the absence of aftermarket I/O shields in my parts of the world - that's the best I could do with the cheapest file and shitty wire cutters out of nearby hardware store.
At least it wasn't as terrible as trying to hold in place a low-profile SFP+ card in a full-height slot )))
.


----------



## micropage7 (May 22, 2021)

looks normal?
actually not. the paper tray is broken so i use wet tissue as support


----------



## Samiam66 (May 23, 2021)

I posted this a few years back

Z400 HP Xeon with Amd Wraith Prism cooler..it made the old girl Pretty....
Small mod with dremel to make amd4 backplate work on 1366 motherboard.
cooler worked great..

Amd machines use H20


----------



## bobbybluz (May 24, 2021)

Where would we be without Dremel tools? I got my first one well over 60 years ago.


----------



## witkazy (May 24, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> Where would we be without Dremel tools? I got my first one well over 60 years ago.


You wanna things go Your way go Dremel.
Cheers.


----------



## RealKGB (May 24, 2021)

I should get a dremel.
It'd make my Optiplex 3020 MT case modding a lot easier (I'm getting rid of some stuff in the front for better airflow as I'm planning to make it a Threadripper sleeper build).

Currently I'm just taking some vice grips, clamping them on, and then rocking them back and forth.


----------



## Valantar (May 24, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> I should get a dremel.
> It'd make my Optiplex 3020 MT case modding a lot easier (I'm getting rid of some stuff in the front for better airflow as I'm planning to make it a Threadripper sleeper build).
> 
> Currently I'm just taking some vice grips, clamping them on, and then rocking them back and forth.


I used cheap metal plate cutters for doing the same on my Optiplex 990 SFF. Faster and cheaper than using a Dremel - steel eats cutting disks pretty quickly. Used my off-brand Dremel-alike and a file to smooth down some of the rough edges and stuff though, and the rotary tool was invaluable for some of my other mods.


----------



## micropage7 (May 24, 2021)

Samiam66 said:


> I posted this a few years back
> 
> Z400 HP Xeon with Amd Wraith Prism cooler..it made the old girl Pretty....
> Small mod with dremel to make amd4 backplate work on 1366 motherboard.
> ...


oh, now it has RGB after years


----------



## bobbybluz (May 24, 2021)

Valantar said:


> I used cheap metal plate cutters for doing the same on my Optiplex 990 SFF. Faster and cheaper than using a Dremel - steel eats cutting disks pretty quickly. Used my off-brand Dremel-alike and a file to smooth down some of the rough edges and stuff though, and the rotary tool was invaluable for some of my other mods.


For precision work a Dremel with a set of high speed carbide cutters is essential. Their diamond cutting wheels, while somewhat expensive, are great on steel computer cases. Their much cheaper (and very fragile) cutting discs are good once you get the hang of using them. I just got some even cheaper off brand cutting discs at Walmart but haven't used any yet.
These pix are of a slot car frame I hand cut from .042 spring steel back in the late 1980's. I cut a lot of steel for these and this was before the diamond discs were available. I went through a lot of the dark red cutting discs over the years and building these was definitely an art that took a few years to master. I lost interest right about the time EDM and laser cut pieces could be bought over the counter. It was a dirty, messy and extremely time consuming task but I could build a frame minus the running gear for less than $2 as opposed to having to buy one for over $100. This one is dirty & rusty because it sat in a box in my basement for over 25+ years after I quit racing them.


----------



## Valantar (May 25, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> For precision work a Dremel with a set of high speed carbide cutters is essential. Their diamond cutting wheels, while somewhat expensive, are great on steel computer cases. Their much cheaper (and very fragile) cutting discs are good once you get the hang of using them. I just got some even cheaper off brand cutting discs at Walmart but haven't used any yet.
> These pix are of a slot car frame I hand cut from .042 spring steel back in the late 1980's. I cut a lot of steel for these and this was before the diamond discs were available. I went through a lot of the dark red cutting discs over the years and building these was definitely an art that took a few years to master. I lost interest right about the time EDM and laser cut pieces could be bought over the counter. It was a dirty, messy and extremely time consuming task but I could build a frame minus the running gear for less than $2 as opposed to having to buy one for over $100. This one is dirty & rusty because it sat in a box in my basement for over 25+ years after I quit racing them.


That's impressive work! Looks well suited for rotary tool cutting, given the small size of the workpiece - that lets you avoid the annoying issue of the tool body forcing you to tilt the cutting wheel. Still very impressive getting some of those smaller cutouts done with a rotary tool - am I right in thinking you cut from both sides to avoid the U-shaped cuts the round disk brings with it?  I did initially try the bundled generic red-brown cutting discs from my tool, but they always disintegrated within a minute or two. I still went through ... I think three? Dremel brand diamond cutting discs cutting the vents in the side panel for this mod. Dell apparently uses pretty strong steel for their cases, as they never got damaged, just gradually wore down from the cutting until they were too small to use further. But the work described by @RealKGB doesn't sound like precision work to me, but rather bulk material removal, in which case a Dremel(alike) is a poor choice IMO.


----------



## bobbybluz (May 25, 2021)

Valantar said:


> That's impressive work! Looks well suited for rotary tool cutting, given the small size of the workpiece - that lets you avoid the annoying issue of the tool body forcing you to tilt the cutting wheel. Still very impressive getting some of those smaller cutouts done with a rotary tool - am I right in thinking you cut from both sides to avoid the U-shaped cuts the round disk brings with it?  I did initially try the bundled generic red-brown cutting discs from my tool, but they always disintegrated within a minute or two. I still went through ... I think three? Dremel brand diamond cutting discs cutting the vents in the side panel for this mod. Dell apparently uses pretty strong steel for their cases, as they never got damaged, just gradually wore down from the cutting until they were too small to use further. But the work described by @RealKGB doesn't sound like precision work to me, but rather bulk material removal, in which case a Dremel(alike) is a poor choice IMO.


It takes a very light touch and a lot of practice to cut steel with the non-diamond discs. Also, the harder the steel is the easier it is to work with. Soft metals like aluminum get too hot too fast and will bind the discs causing them to snap. When I began building slot car frames in the mid-60's I used brass and piano wire. In 1980 spring steel became the thing to use because it's nearly indestructible. The center sections used .035 to .050 thickness steel, the side pans were usually cut from .023 steel banding. Everything is silver soldered for strength. 

Until I got the high speed carbide cutters I had a collection of various sized discs. When they'd begin wearing down I'd stop and save them for more intricate work. The picture above isn't my most complex or impressive work by far but it's the last one I still have. I made literally hundreds of them over the years. When I began modding computer cases in 1999 I used a plasma cutter until an ex-roomie stole it, all my MIG welding stuff and my air compressor from the garage I used as a workshop. They were insured but I never replaced the plasma cutter because I didn't have enough work to justify the cost. 

For modding an I/O panel I'd use a diamond cutting wheel and jewelers files. I have a full set of Snap-On sheet metal shears but they bend the source material too easily. Holding the workpiece in a small Vise-Grips would be essential because of heat buildup. Using a Dremel is an art and while I may not have been the absolute best at building steel slot car frames I eventually got good enough at it that the professionals always looked my stuff over closely. Modding computer cases is extremely easy compared to building steel slot car frames. Practice makes perfect and the more you do the more tricks and shortcuts you'll figure out. I have no idea how many cases I've carved up over the past 22 years. Free ones found on curbsides were always the best because even if you destroyed it the price was right and the fun factor was there. I get all my cases cheap off Craigslist these days. I scored a Cooler Master Cosmos II for $20 a couple of weeks ago and finally have it cleaned up enough (it's in far better condition than thought after a thorough cleaning) to cut the holes in the top for externally mounting a Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280 AIO.


----------



## silentbogo (May 28, 2021)

I used to dry my socks on top of a router, but now I have something more powerful - a 24U rack(half-empty, but still...)!


----------



## freeagent (May 28, 2021)

Does it do boxers too?

If so I think you may be into something..


----------



## silentbogo (May 28, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Does it do boxers too?


Not ATM. I need to make a side-rack for it ))) 
... and add another server for better "efficiency"


----------



## freeagent (May 29, 2021)

silentbogo said:


> Not ATM. I need to make a side-rack for it )))
> ... and add another server for better "efficiency"


2 servers in push/pull.. excellent!


----------



## xBruce88x (May 29, 2021)

Use some captains tape (the orange stuff) over the solder points, that may help


delshay said:


> Here is what looks like poor soldering of extra capacitors soldered to a 939 CPU.
> 
> The soldering looks poor because the 0402 capacitors are too small. You have to stretch the solder at both ends of the capacitor in-order to get them soldered in. To make matters worse the height of the solder can't exceed 0.5mm otherwise it will short-out against the IHS.
> 
> There are two extra capacitor per array soldered in at each end. I don't really care how it looks as long as it works & shows improvement. It seems to stabilize the CPU but it hard to say if there is any improvement in overclocking as I have faults elsewhere which is preventing the CPU from high overclock. Until this is fixed, this mod is still unknown if it has any real world performance changes.


----------



## Valantar (May 30, 2021)

xBruce88x said:


> Use some captains tape (the orange stuff) over the solder points, that may help


Kapton?


----------



## delshay (Jun 4, 2021)

xBruce88x said:


> Use some captains tape (the orange stuff) over the solder points, that may help



It's best to get the soldering correct just in-case kapton tape gets punched with many remounting of heatsink.   ...& I just found out one capacitor is not soldered in correctly, but if you look carefully at the photo it looks like a short, but I'm posting with the CPU.  ..will fix that in the next big update.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 8, 2021)

the paper mostly just jammed in this printer so i make a solution by adding plastic sheet over the ramp and so far it run well


----------



## HarvesterOfSorrow (Jul 7, 2021)

I had mounted 240mm radiator to top of R5 case, which left a gap for dust to enter. So I measured the gap, and cutted two of the included ModuVent covers, that came with the case. Lastly I showed some sandpaper to cutted corner and attached electrical tape to it. Turned out pretty good.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 7, 2021)

So I've had a bit of a ghetto mod going in one of my Dells. Recently rebuilt it to work better and with a 120mm fan instead of a 92mm fan. Here are the results;









It's basically a wind tunnel with one end wrapped around the back of the heatsink and the other end wrapped around the 120mm fan. The effect is much better cooling and much lower noise than the 92mm fan provided. And even though it's a bit ghetto, I think it looks really cool! No pun intended.

BTW, yes I know the cable management isn't great. It's a T3500 and there's only so much one can do..


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> So I've had a bit of a ghetto mod going in one of my Dells. Recently rebuilt it to work better and with a 129mm fan instead of a 92mm fan. Here are the results;
> View attachment 206944
> View attachment 206945
> View attachment 206946
> ...


yeah, it's ghetto and neat solution too


----------



## Valantar (Jul 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> So I've had a bit of a ghetto mod going in one of my Dells. Recently rebuilt it to work better and with a 129mm fan instead of a 92mm fan. Here are the results;
> View attachment 206944
> View attachment 206945
> View attachment 206946
> ...


Looks good! Not entirely dissimilar from the shroud I made in my NAS recently. Sorry for the blurry pic, either I had smudged the lens on my phone or it has some _weird_ depth of field stuff going on.





Rear fan is an Arctic P14 CO PWM, heatsink is a Cooler Master TX3 Evo. Fitting the 92mm fan to the heatsink would either put that right up against the rear fan (turbulence noise hell, so no thanks) or up against the HDD cabling in the front (again, no thanks), so I just made a shroud connecting the two from some black foam core board and scotch tape. Would have liked some black fabric tape for the looks, but ... I didn't have any, and I sure wasn't buying it for this. And now it's dead silent, has a fan that can easily cope with the thermal output of the 1600X in there even if I suddenly start stressing it, and looks decently good too. Only downside is that the rear fan doesn't directly flow air across the HBA's heatsink, but it'll live.

I guess the 2.5GbE NIC on an m.2 riser isn't _quite_ a ghetto mod, but it sure is convenient!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 7, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Rear fan is an Arctic P14 CO PWM, heatsink is a Cooler Master TX3 Evo.


Looks good too! Arguably better than mine.



Valantar said:


> Fitting the 92mm fan to the heatsink would either put that right up against the rear fan (turbulence noise hell, so no thanks) or up against the HDD cabling in the front (again, no thanks)


Agreed. Given the space limitations, yours was more of a necessity, I think. With my T3500, I could and did get the job done with a good 80mm fan. But with that Arctic MX-5 testing last month, I wanted to maintain a high level of static airflow pressure. 



Valantar said:


> I just made a shroud connecting the two from some black foam core board and scotch tape.


I did the same. Black foam core poster board and metal tape.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 10, 2021)

it should be cool coz it said the best fan


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 10, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> View attachment 207338
> it should be cool coz it said the best fan


MSI 8600GT?


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 13, 2021)

The tiny fan on this 9500GT packed up so I bolted this one on it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 13, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> The tiny fan on this 9500GT packed up so I bolted this one on it.
> View attachment 207806 View attachment 207807


Nice! I once did this with AGP video cards all the time. Knowing that the tiny fans would give out I started mounting 80mm fans to the tops of heatsinks on GPU's to guarantee proper cooling and reduce noise. Always worked and everyone was always grateful!


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 1, 2021)

something that ironic about low end laptop is the fan is not for cooling down the heatsink, just to cool down itself 



no fins, no heatsink, athough if you ask me the laptop runs well. yes, it runs pretty well but the fan spinning like jet engine without cooling down any components
then i buy another fan then cut it to make the fresh air flowing to those components



after some testings it looks pretty good, and sorry for custom washer and wifi cable there, the connector is broken so i need to wrap it to prevent any short circuit


----------



## Valantar (Aug 1, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> something that ironic about low end laptop is the fan is not for cooling down the heatsink, just to cool down itself
> View attachment 210683
> no fins, no heatsink, athough if you ask me the laptop runs well. yes, it runs pretty well but the fan spinning like jet engine without cooling down any components
> then i buy another fan then cut it to make the fresh air flowing to those components
> ...


Looks like there is room for a heatsink there, maybe that is available on Ebay or similar and can be retrofitted?


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 2, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Looks like there is room for a heatsink there, maybe that is available on Ebay or similar and can be retrofitted?


i've browsed but i can't find any model that match to my laptop, so i leave it like that


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 2, 2021)

Here's my latest mod from the ghetto...



Yes, that IS a rubber base carpet tile cut to fit the wrist rest. The rubber handrest was falling apart so I replaced it. This is my very favorite keyboard and it would be a total waste to just throw it away. The keys are showing some wear but it's not bad for being older than a few of my children and all of my grandchildren!


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 12, 2021)

It sold...


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 21, 2021)

using plastic from this one




scratch the aluminum layer and add double tape, tadaaaa



a thin and heavy duty mouse feet, btw i need to sand the bottom of the mouse so it can perfectly flat enough


----------



## masterdeejay (Aug 26, 2021)

Don't have cpu cooler for Lenovo brand motherboard. s478 stock cooler works fine


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 30, 2021)

I found this on reddit, I think it deserves to get a mention here.


----------



## delshay (Aug 30, 2021)

Here's a clearer picture of an IHS soldered to heatsink. Unlike an earlier photo I upload to this thread which was a downdraft Noctua heatsink, this one is a Phantek downdraft. This was solder under high pressure, but what you can now see is how the solder flows up & around the IHS giving it a seal.. 
So we have more contact with the coldplate, but this is debatable if it's a improvement.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 30, 2021)

delshay said:


> So we have more contact with the coldplate, but this is debatable if it's a improvement.


I'd bet there is at least some. How much? Who knows.


----------



## delshay (Aug 30, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'd bet there is at least some. How much? Who knows.



Well one can debate could the IHS perform better with the side of the IHS exposed direct to the air. In this config it now needs to travel through the solder. This experiment is to close the gap to it's only competitor LM.

My testing has shown LM only has a maximum peak advantage of 4C over a soldered IHS, but in most cases, you will be 2 - 3C behind LM.


----------



## QuietBob (Aug 30, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> I found this on reddit, I think it deserves to get a mention here.



Using milk as coolant? Smells like an experiment gone sour...


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 30, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Using milk as coolant? Smells like an experiment gone sour...


r/dadjokes ^


----------



## HQi88 (Aug 31, 2021)

Finally bought a Dremel last weekend, had time to make my first case mod!

I added a 120mm intake fan to the front and a few holes for cable management. The case is pretty old and used to have some sort of LGA 775 (G31) motherboard in it.



Spoiler: Images












I kinda messed up a bit with the fan but it still holds!


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Aug 31, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Using milk as coolant? Smells like an experiment gone sour...


Always check your upper lip first; especially if you've had milk & cookies recently. 
I guess white is the way to go. Makes it easier to see if there's a color shift to indicate a fluid change is needed.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 31, 2021)

HQi88 said:


> Finally bought a Dremel last weekend, had time to make my first case mod!
> 
> I added a 120mm intake fan to the front and a few holes for cable management. The case is pretty old and used to have some sort of LGA 775 (G31) motherboard in it.
> 
> ...


This is a cool mod, nicely done! That fan is going to be far more effective now.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 31, 2021)

HQi88 said:


> I kinda messed up a bit with the fan but it still holds!


naw you didnt, looks good for a first attempt. Next stop, round holes!


----------



## witkazy (Aug 31, 2021)

Opposite thumbs rulez  
keep on moddin'.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Aug 31, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> r/dadjokes ^


For the win!


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 31, 2021)

HQi88 said:


> Finally bought a Dremel last weekend, had time to make my first case mod!
> 
> I added a 120mm intake fan to the front and a few holes for cable management. The case is pretty old and used to have some sort of LGA 775 (G31) motherboard in it.
> 
> ...


You might want to think about lining those routing holes with some electrical tape just so they don't wear through the wiring and cause a short or heaven forbid a fire


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 31, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> You might want to think about lining those routing holes with some electrical tape just so they don't wear through the wiring and cause a short or heaven forbid a fire


Or at least round them down with a dremel type tool and a sanding/grinding wheel attachment. Even a sanding block from the dollar store would do the trick.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 31, 2021)

Or one could get some screen washer plastic pipe cut it lengthwize and then install it around the Dremmeled hole.
Just a Ghetto install mod


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 1, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> Or one could get some screen washer plastic pipe cut it lengthwize and then install it around the Dremmeled hole.
> Just a Ghetto install mod


you mean ordinary window screen?


----------



## bobbybluz (Sep 1, 2021)

As one who's cut literally thousands of holes in cases over the past 22 years using Dremels, plasma cutters and hole saws from what I see there shouldn't be any issues with barbed ends cutting through the plastic jacketing on wires. A cheap set of jeweler's files work great for deburring as does an actual machinist's deburring tool. The files are a must have for anybody who does case modding. I got my set for $6 from a local hardware store. My deburring tool came from when I worked as a machinist. By far the cheapest and most effective thing to use when worrying about sharp edges is the tubing used in fish tanks with air pumps. Cut it to size then use a sharp utility knife to put a lengthwise slit in it. Slide the slit tubing over the edge of the metal and you're good to go. It's literally dirt cheap and extremely easy to work with plus is a fraction of the price of the plastic runners sold at electronics supply places for the same purpose.

If you're going to be cutting lots of fan holes take a dead fan and cut the center part out leaving only the outer housing. This will be your template for laying out where the new hole is going to go. Use masking tape and a fine point Magic Marker to tape over the surface to be cut and lay out the hole. Essentials for working with a Dremel include the diamond cutting wheel, a set of high speed carbide cutters, the thin reddish-brown cutting discs (the thick ones get too hot and aren't good for fine work) and a couple of spare mandrels for the discs. The diamond wheels come with a mandrel but they get so hot it's impossible to remove the screw even after a short time using them. A good electric drill and a set of quality drill bits are also essential. Use a sharp center punch for laying out corners of rectangular cuts, drill holes in the corners using the divots from the punch as a guide then cut the connecting lines with the diamond cutter. Cut in the direction the blade spins and slowly let it pull itself along, you'll get the straightest cuts this way. Make sure you have the guideline laid out on masking tape on the top of your work surface. Use a ruler to lay out the lines. After a few times you'll get professional looking results.

The diamond wheels are expensive ($15 or so American) and do wear out after cutting a few large holes. I've worn out several but never broken one. The cutting discs are extremely brittle plus break easily and wear quickly. The softer the metal (or plastic) you're working with the faster they wear and break. They're cheap ($4-6 dollars US for 36) and I've been using the ones Walmart sells because they work just as well as the actual Dremel branded ones but cost less. Even after 60+ years of using them I still break plenty of them but far fewer than I did years ago. A steady hand and using the highest speed on the Dremel gives the best results when working with steel. Plastics, brass, aluminum, copper, etc. all cut differently and you'll only learn by practice. The high speed carbide cutters are my main go-to most of the time these days though and a good set is very expensive. I use a Snap-On set I bought dirt cheap from somebody who was retiring from the business in the early 1980's and they're still going strong today. A much cheaper Harbor Freight set should work well for the hobbyist doing case mods though. Practice makes perfect and after you get the hang of things you can also get artsy in the laying out and cutting process.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 1, 2021)

when actually you need 24 ports hub but all you have now just 8 ports hub




just don't worry the next day the right 24 ports hub will arrive


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 1, 2021)

Hi,
Bela spaghetti time


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 3, 2021)

Does that Spaghetti come with Meatballs or Sausages


----------



## Valantar (Sep 3, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Does that Spaghetti come with Meatballs or Sausages


It's clearly squid ink pasta.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 3, 2021)

Alright, alright, please at least _aim _towards the original topic... thanks!


----------



## delshay (Sep 11, 2021)

Going through my collection of DDR2 memory, I found some memory I did not think I had. Editing the SPD of my G.SKIL 9600 to new default boot memory timings 4-4-4-7 DDR2-800. The reason for this change is I don't see the point why most high performance DDR2 DIMMS having a default 5-5-5-xx timings at default boot.

NOTE: You have a choice of editing the SPD with or without effecting EPP (Enhanced Performance Profile). You also cannot add low timings to any DIMMS even if it's rated at PC2-6400 or higher. The DIMM must be validated & able to boot with tight timings with just 1.7 to 1.8v otherwise it's going to be incompatible with a lot of motherboards.

EDIT: From the screenshot you can see EPP is not affected but the new default is now 4-4-4-7.  There is no need to go into the BIOS other than enable 1T CMD. I will change "Max Bandwidth" from it's default 6400 to read 9600 speed in next update.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 19, 2021)

My "office" back in 2004, Bangkok, Thailand.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 19, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> My "office" back in 2004, Bangkok, Thailand.
> 
> View attachment 217460
> 
> ...


the fan casing looks pretty well and shiny, too bad today laptops get more plastic than steel


----------



## Valantar (Sep 19, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> the fan casing looks pretty well and shiny, too bad today laptops get more plastic than steel


Idk, I like my laptops to be actually portable. Steel is hardly a suitable material in that regard. Magnesium on the other hand? Yes, please.


----------



## droopyRO (Sep 19, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> My "office" back in 2004, Bangkok, Thailand.


Did you use a Pringles chips cap for a glass support ?


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 19, 2021)

droopyRO said:


> Did you use a Pringles chips cap for a glass support ?



Thinking of it no, not pringles. 

It was from pumkin seeds.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Sep 19, 2021)

Not mine found this online. Is your PC running?


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 19, 2021)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Not mine found this online. Is your PC running?
> 
> View attachment 217469



Looks like someone is big a fan of Terry Pratchett  and decided to make a case out of Sapient Pearwood


----------



## Valantar (Sep 19, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Looks like someone is big a fan of Terry Pratchett  and decided to make a case out of Sapient Pearwood


I wouldn't want to be servicing that build


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 25, 2021)

if it works why not


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 25, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> if it works why not
> View attachment 218156
> View attachment 218157


Looks similar to my current router though the last one I just drilled holes through it luckily missing the PCB.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 6, 2021)

since i use wired mouse for laptop and i feel the cable are too long i shorten it, and i just figure that the pcb quality is bad so i need to reinforce the cable position to protect it if it pulled


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 7, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> since i use wired mouse for laptop and i feel the cable are too long i shorten it, and i just figure that the pcb quality is bad so i need to reinforce the cable position to protect it if it pulled
> View attachment 219686
> View attachment 219687


Nice! Good thinking!


----------



## KainXS (Oct 9, 2021)

Dark Rock Pro 4 center fan started failing so took at Noctua P14r and sanded down the front a tad bit and then jammed that in there. 


Also RTX 3080 destrouded(one of fans was ringing when doing anything) and Noctua 90mm fans added. Foam was added to space the fans out more, was all I had right now ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## freeagent (Oct 9, 2021)

I really like that, how are you powering the fans? New guy here sorry.. Would the card still run if it detected 0 RPM? I was thinking it might be better to power the fans independently of the board.. The system is dark anyways I don't think I would miss the shroud much, I need a nice toolkit before I start tinkering like that.


----------



## KainXS (Oct 9, 2021)

The card runs off the fan headers on the card, this one has a 0RPM mode which still works and runs fine. When I used to do this mod on older cards I would use external power but the fans removed were everflow 128015SU's which are actually rated to pull more power than the noctua's. I do wish I used the normal brown noctua's but I already had a bunch of redux's though.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 9, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Would the card still run if it detected 0 RPM?


Yes.


freeagent said:


> I was thinking it might be better to power the fans independently of the board..


Agreed. Running those fans from the connectors on the card might cause unexpected results..


----------



## freeagent (Oct 9, 2021)

Lol I forgot about 0 RPM mode.. dammit. Even my 980 has that


----------



## oobymach (Oct 9, 2021)

I just chopped 5 feet of cable off my mouse cord for lappy's mouse, and it works.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 9, 2021)

oobymach said:


> I just chopped 5 feet of cable off my mouse cord for lappy's mouse, and it works.
> 
> View attachment 220127


Sorry that looks like a pretty good mod tbh nothing ghetto about it if you had just cut the cable outside the mouse twisted the cores and taped it all up that would be ghetto.


----------



## oobymach (Oct 9, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Sorry that looks like a pretty good mod tbh nothing ghetto about it if you had just cut the cable outside the mouse twisted the cores and taped it all up that would be ghetto.


Thanks  but I forgot to take the crucial interior pics, if you could only see what I had to do inside you might change your tune, had to chop up the guts to accommodate for the new join and used a very thin electrical tape to isolate all the connections, it barely fit back together but I'm pretty happy with it. I think it's ghetto because it looks so nerfed with that tiny cable.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 9, 2021)

Out of sight, out of mind


----------



## KainXS (Oct 9, 2021)

oobymach said:


> I just chopped 5 feet of cable off my mouse cord for lappy's mouse, and it works.
> 
> View attachment 220127View attachment 220129


I cannot tell you even modified that . . . . . nice.


----------



## oobymach (Oct 9, 2021)

KainXS said:


> I cannot tell you even modified that . . . . . nice.


Thanks  the hard part was sliding the bit that pokes out the nose down the length of the cable so it looked the part.


----------



## HQi88 (Oct 18, 2021)

Spoiler: Pics















Stock fan was a bit loud at full rpm so I cable-tied a Noctua 60mm fan onto the heatsink. Runs rly quiet even with the fans at 3000 rpm. Topped out at 51.5C / 58.5C (GPU / Hotspot) under load so its an upgrade from running at 70C with the old fan

On a related note, I cant seem to overclock this Quadro P600 with MSI Afterburner, anyone know why? I've been able to overclock GT 710 and RX 550 with Afterburner but not this.


----------



## Fangio1951 (Oct 18, 2021)

My latest cooling addition/solution for my new Z390 mobo -


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 18, 2021)

Fangio1951 said:


> My latest cooling addition/solution for my new Z390 mobo -
> 
> View attachment 221282


Is that ghetto? unless you sanded the IHS with a belt sander I'd say that's a pretty good mod.
Same as the previous mouse mod, people are too good at modding now I need more ducktape in this thread.


----------



## Fangio1951 (Oct 18, 2021)

hi m8,



ThaiTaffy said:


> Is that ghetto? unless you sanded the IHS with a belt sander I'd say that's a pretty good mod.
> Same as the previous mouse mod, people are too good at modding now I need more ducktape in this thread.


Nah, the IHS is a new one after the cpu = i9-9900K was delided which included using liquid metal.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 18, 2021)

That's ghetto notice the propane tank safely stored underneath.


----------



## caroline! (Oct 18, 2021)

Fangio1951 said:


> My latest cooling addition/solution for my new Z390 mobo -


Uhh how is this ghetto?

My mod is the classic ziptied fans to the graphics card, and this is how I control their speed.




0 is off, pos 1 is 5V and pos 2 12V, cheapo molex powered fans only have 2 wires and boy they're noisy at full speed. left switch is for the case and right for the card, PWM is for rich kiddies.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 18, 2021)

HQi88 said:


> On a related note, I cant seem to overclock this Quadro P600 with MSI Afterburner, anyone know why?


It's a Quadro. The clock regulation is configured differently compared to normal Geforce cards.



caroline.v said:


> Uhh how is this ghetto?


How are you missing the VRM LQC plates bolted onto the board? They're the stand-out feature..


----------



## caroline! (Oct 18, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's a Quadro. The clock regulation is configured differently compared to normal Geforce cards.
> 
> 
> How are you missing the VRM LQC plates bolted onto the board? They're the stand-out feature..


Thought those were pretty common mods, I think my brother's PC still has third party heatsinks on top of VRMs and NB (somewhat old)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 18, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Lol I forgot about 0 RPM mode.. dammit. Even my 980 has that



My 980ti has a water block on it, nothing on fan header and runs fine.


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 18, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> View attachment 207338
> it should be cool coz it said the best fan


i have 40mm Fan on an 6670 it works well, the fan was really the problem.

Stock with 72mm Fan and paste 72 Grad Degrees
Stock Fan and custom paste 64 Grad Degrees
40mm with custom paste 61 Grad Degrees


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 19, 2021)

caroline.v said:


> Thought those were pretty common mods, I think my brother's PC still has third party heatsinks on top of VRMs and NB (somewhat old)


That depend on the mod. The above picture mod, while still cool and effective, leans on the side of being ghetto because the those VRM plate clearly were not made for that board and are bolted down with plastic washers. It'll work and likely really well, but it's definitely a jerry-rig..


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 19, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Idk, I like my laptops to be actually portable. Steel is hardly a suitable material in that regard. Magnesium on the other hand? Yes, please.


Doesn't magnesium easily catch on fire? I may or may not remember that in high school's chemistry lab we were shown burning magnesium.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Oct 20, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Doesn't magnesium easily catch on fire? I may or may not remember that in high school's chemistry lab we were shown burning magnesium.


It does catch on fire quite well, though alloying it which is what you do for laptops makes that effectively a non-issue as by the time the case is catching on fire, any plastic, resin etc is also going to be melting or on fire. Once it does catch fire, good luck putting it out.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 20, 2021)

Magnesium alloys burn at about 600°c+  so considering a candle can reach 1000-1400°c I would keep it away from any sources of ignition.


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 20, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Magnesium alloys burn at about 600°c+  so considering a candle can reach 1000-1400°c I would keep it away from any sources of ignition.


Air cooled VW blocks were made from magnesium alloy, and I've seen a couple go up in flames. They burn for hours.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 20, 2021)

That's ghetto production right there


Caring1 said:


> Air cooled VW blocks were made from magnesium alloy, and I've seen a couple go up in flames. They burn for hours.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 20, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Doesn't magnesium easily catch on fire? I may or may not remember that in high school's chemistry lab we were shown burning magnesium.


Easily? No. It takes a lot of heat to ignite, especially when in solid blocks rather than powder. Lots of premium laptops have magnesium chassis.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 20, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Easily? No. It takes a lot of heat to ignite, especially when in solid blocks rather than powder. Lots of premium laptops have magnesium chassis.


As I said earlier magnesium alloys ignite at around 600°c which isn't alot of heat it's fine in consumer electronics because they are generally just running below 100°c but a bare flame can reach 1400°c so any type of fire can theoretically ignite it with ease even a cigarette burns at 900°c.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 20, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> As I said earlier magnesium alloys ignite at around 600°c which isn't alot of heat it's fine in consumer electronics because they are generally just running below 100°c but a bare flame can reach 1400°c so any type of fire can theoretically ignite it with ease even a cigarette burns at 900°c.


True, but it takes a lot of heat to bring a solid piece of metal up to above 600°C. As I said, powdered magnesium ignites esily, larger pieces take a lot more energy. This illustrates that nicely - nearly three minutes with a blowtorch for it to ignite. Obviously a laptop chassis has far less thermal mass than that block of metal, but igniting magnesium is not easy, and simple exposure to flame is not enough. And as was mentioned above, alloys are much harder to ignite again.



lexluthermiester said:


> That depend on the mod. The above picture mod, while still cool and effective, leans on the side of being ghetto because the those VRM plate clearly were not made for that board and are bolted down with plastic washers. It'll work and likely really well, but it's definitely a jerry-rig..


The mounting might be _slightly _ghetto, but this really doesn't reach the bar of a true ghetto mod for me. They _are_ VRM waterblocks, after all, it's not like they JB Welded a copper pipe over the VRMs


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 20, 2021)

Thin Mg alloy used in laptop chassis and cases is very different to a block and it's thermal conductivity isn't great so a focused heat source might well ignite it as it only needs a small area to reach temperature, though I'm unsure for certain but very curious.
 I might look for some and leave a cigarette burn down on it to see what happens


----------



## Valantar (Oct 20, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Thin Mg alloy used in laptop chassis and cases is very different to a block and it's thermal conductivity isn't great so a focused heat source might well ignite it as it only needs a small area to reach temperature, though I'm unsure for certain but very curious.
> I might look for some and leave a cigarette burn down on it to see what happens


Thinkpads have used magnesium alloy frames and lids for a decade or more, and apparently they're quite fire-proof: 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/techsupportgore/comments/awn3h9
The keyboard deck is most likely plastic, but you can see it has burned away to the internal magnesium frame, which has not ignited.

I also literally can't find a single mention online of a magnesium laptop catching fire for any reason. If this was a thing, there would be at least one picture somewhere.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 20, 2021)

I'm wondering if it's Mg alloy or aluminium alloyed with small amounts of Mg then marketing likes to bend the truth and a house fire would surely ignite any real Mg alloy

If it was safe people wouldn't spend so much time and money researching flame retardant Mg alloys.





						Flame Resistant Magnesium Alloys - AIT Austrian Institute Of Technology
					

Wir sind Österreichs größte angewandte Forschungseinrichtung und spielen bei vielen Infrastruktur-Themen weltweit in der ersten Liga.




					www.ait.ac.at


----------



## Valantar (Oct 20, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I'm wondering if it's Mg alloy or aluminium alloyed with small amounts of Mg then marketing likes to bend the truth and a house fire would surely ignite any real Mg alloy


According to this forum post (as well as the attached image of the stamped markings in a Thinkpad chassis) they at some point used the AZ91D alloy, which is about 91% Mg. Not that visuals matter for much, but that metal looks identical to the casing of my old X201. No idea what they use today.

Edit: in my X201, the bottom casing including midframe and the lid were Mg; the keyboard surround was plastic (sitting on the Mg midframe), the screen surround was plastic, and the hinges were likely steel. All Mg surfaces were painted with a semi-soft touch matte paint, but left bare on the inside.



ThaiTaffy said:


> If it was safe people wouldn't spend so much time and money researching flame retardant Mg alloys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you see the parts about "applications"? Those alloys are for aircraft seats and engine housings. So, either the literal cover for a jet engine, or an application where jet fuel-fuelled fires are a real danger. They also show there as well that it takes nearly 2:30 under a powerful blowtorch to ignite a small lump of a typical alloy. Again, a thin laptop cover/frame will obviously ignite faster than that, but ... this is not a real danger.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 20, 2021)

Valantar said:


> According to this forum post (as well as the attached image of the stamped markings in a Thinkpad chassis) they at some point used the AZ91D alloy, which is about 91% Mg. Not that visuals matter for much, but that metal looks identical to the casing of my old X201. No idea what they use today.
> 
> Edit: in my X201, the bottom casing including midframe and the lid were Mg; the keyboard surround was plastic (sitting on the Mg midframe), the screen surround was plastic, and the hinges were likely steel. All Mg surfaces were painted with a semi-soft touch matte paint, but left bare on the inside.


Just learnt more about magnesium than I ever thought I would. Seems they obviously use chemicals in the alloy to increase fire resistance for consumer products.

AZ91D is pretty much a amalgamation of all metals that would prevent Mg from burning.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 20, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Just learnt more about magnesium than I ever thought I would. Seems they obviously use chemicals in the alloy to increase fire resistance for consumer products.
> 
> AZ91D is pretty much a amalgamation of all metals that would prevent Mg from burning.
> View attachment 221575


Interesting! Btw, I just took the bottom panel off my work laptop (Latitude 7390 2-in-1), and its's also AZ91D.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 20, 2021)

I don't feel so scared now then since I have to braze some mg alloy on my case to fit my rads.


I really don't think hanging a rad just off one side of screws is a good idea and zipties ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 20, 2021)

caroline.v said:


> Uhh how is this ghetto?
> 
> My mod is the classic ziptied fans to the graphics card, and this is how I control their speed.
> 
> ...


nice idea, you have function and your eyes protected from the annoying solution coz you place it on the back


----------



## 1freedude (Oct 20, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I don't feel so scared now then since I have to braze some mg alloy on my case to fit my rads.View attachment 221576
> I really don't think hanging a rad just off one side of screws is a good idea and zipties ain't gonna cut it.


When you say braze, what exactly do you mean?

I ask because I'm a safety dude and a professional welder of exotic metals.

If you put heat to Magnesium or it's alloys, you run the real risk of degrading the structural integrity.  Depending on local atmospheric conditions, the Mg will absorb O2 and/or H2/H to create a super hard oxide that is extremely brittle.

In other words, don't heat it up in regular air.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 20, 2021)

1freedude said:


> When you say braze, what exactly do you mean?
> 
> I ask because I'm a safety dude and a professional welder of exotic metals.
> 
> ...


I was just planning to use flux and some brazing rods but if you think I should Tig it I will I've been welding a long time but normally just steel and cast iron so I know little about magnesium welding.

And tbh I still haven't gotten any battery acid to check, the case is from China so when they say it's magnesium it could be just aluminium.


----------



## 1freedude (Oct 20, 2021)

Even tig will get it too hot, unless, like you say, its aluminum.  Slice a piece from inconspicuos place and set it on fire.  A sharp knife will do.  If it goes poof, you've got your answer.

Mag and Ti need to be welded/heat treated in vacuum or inert chambers, much like a sand blast cabinet.  Argon replaces the air, eliminating embrittlement hazard.  Really fun after you get the hang of it


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 20, 2021)

1freedude said:


> Even tig will get it too hot, unless, like you say, its aluminum.  Slice a piece from inconspicuos place and set it on fire.  A sharp knife will do.  If it goes poof, you've got your answer.
> 
> Mag and Ti need to be welded/heat treated in vacuum or inert chambers, much like a sand blast cabinet.  Argon replaces the air, eliminating embrittlement hazard.  Really fun after you get the hang of it


Thinking about it now even if it's aluminium or Mag it should be far easier to countersink the hole and epoxy in a countersunk plate to match otherwise I could just throw the piece  out and fab a new one.


----------



## caroline! (Oct 20, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Thinkpads have used magnesium alloy frames and lids for a decade or more, and apparently they're quite fire-proof:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. Though it's reddit so it's probably fake.



micropage7 said:


> nice idea, you have function and your eyes protected from the annoying solution coz you place it on the back


I just put it there because the switches fit perfectly ^^


----------



## oobymach (Oct 27, 2021)

Another ghetto mod for the pile, click to enlarge.

Before.


After.


Like any good mod it works, used around 5 layers of aluminum foil duct tape to give the heatsink more surface area, cpu heats up slower and cools quicker. Warranty voiding for sure since you have to remove the barrier between the heatsink and the battery and basically overlap the battery. I used the front and back cover of a magazine to make the basic shape and then just layered foil tape on it keeping it clear of the edges so as not to short anything out.


----------



## RealKGB (Oct 27, 2021)

Battery on battery action


Spoiler








I'm thinking of getting Apple's 6S Smart Battery Case (A1585) to add a third battery sandwiched in the middle\


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 27, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> Battery on battery action
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Does it work?


----------



## RealKGB (Oct 27, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Does it work?


Yes, though I think the battery pack's beginning to wear out. Not too surprised though, I don't know where the pack came from - it's one of the "just there" pieces of tech that I stole adopted, and I've used it heavily for 3 months now. Gained me an extra 2 hours of battery life back when my 6S's inbuilt battery lasted between half an hour and an hour.
I replaced the inbuilt battery and now it lasts for about a day or two; really at this point I'm going for max capacity because yes.
I'm keeping the pack even if it does die, the charging cable gives me something to hook my fingers on when playing games on my phone and also gives me reason to keep a charging cable on my phone everywhere.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 30, 2021)

The HD4870 finally died after 11 years, replaced it with a passive cooled MSI GT710 for my dad (email and webbrowsing).


----------



## caroline! (Oct 30, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> The HD4870 finally died after 11 years, replaced it with a passive cooled MSI GT710 for my dad (email and webbrowsing).


nice
been there, done that, to a 6800GT

isn't the fan upside down tho? it should blow air towards the heatsink and mems


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 30, 2021)

caroline.v said:


> isn't the fan upside down tho? it should blow air towards the heatsink and mems


If you look closely there is a smaller fan in between blowing towards the cooler fins and so the 120mm sucks.


----------



## caroline! (Oct 30, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> If you look closely there is a smaller fan in between blowing towards the cooler fins and so the 120mm sucks.


oo I thought it was tape haha

shame it died


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 6, 2021)

replacing EliteBook hdd to ssd, but since i bought it 2nd hand, never realize that the hdd lost its screws and i can't find the right screws for that
now i make padding using foam tape to make sure that the ssd will sit tight


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 6, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> replacing EliteBook hdd to ssd, but since i bought it 2nd hand, never realize that the hdd lost its screws and i can't find the right screws for that
> now i make padding using foam tape to make sure that the ssd will sit tight
> View attachment 223988


That works!


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 7, 2021)

my old EliteBook lcd protector rubber getting gluey and melt  and i have to remove it completely, the problem is after i removed the rubber it leaves holes on the bezel, if i don't cover that, the dust will enter the bezel and the lcd, so i grabbed my hot glue gun and cover it by hot glue. not much, just to make sure that the holes got covered and the dust can't enter through it


----------



## Valantar (Nov 7, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> my old EliteBook lcd protector rubber getting gluey and melt  and i have to remove it completely, the problem is after i removed the rubber it leaves holes on the bezel, if i don't cover that, the dust will enter the bezel and the lcd, so i grabbed my hot glue gun and cover it by hot glue. not much, just to make sure that the holes got covered and the dust can't enter through it
> View attachment 224165
> View attachment 224166


Rubber that starts leeching its plasticizer add-ins and going sticky and either dissolving or going hard is the bane of many otherwise well functioning electronics. This looks like a decent fix  Something like Sugru/moldable silicone could probaly do the same job too.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 8, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> my old EliteBook lcd protector rubber getting gluey and melt  and i have to remove it completely, the problem is after i removed the rubber it leaves holes on the bezel, if i don't cover that, the dust will enter the bezel and the lcd, so i grabbed my hot glue gun and cover it by hot glue. not much, just to make sure that the holes got covered and the dust can't enter through it
> View attachment 224165
> View attachment 224166


To me, that's a solid fix there. It's ghetto for sure, but gets the job done and is not unsightly. Very creative solution.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 16, 2021)

Ghetto Poe in the morning.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 16, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Ghetto Poe in the morning.
> View attachment 225333


what????
is that really safe for the device?


----------



## Valantar (Nov 16, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Ghetto Poe in the morning.
> View attachment 225333


Am I seeing this right, that you used one of the wire pairs in the Ethernet cable for transmitting power? At what voltage, and how many amps? Those wires aren't thick, so they're pretty poorly suited for low voltage applications after all.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 16, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> what????
> is that really safe for the device?










Valantar said:


> Am I seeing this right, that you used one of the wire pairs in the Ethernet cable for transmitting power? At what voltage, and how many amps? Those wires aren't thick, so they're pretty poorly suited for low voltage applications after all.


12v at 300mA since the run is less than 10ft and the voltage drop is less than 0.2 v on 22Awg it should be fine if my calculations are correct it's far less than Poe+ which is what the cable is rated for


----------



## Valantar (Nov 16, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> 12v at 300mA since the run is less than 10ft and the voltage drop is less than 0.2 v on 22Awg it should be fine if my calculations are correct it's far less than Poe+ which is what the cable is rated for


PoE+ is 48V though, which is _far_ easier to transmit over thin cables. But at that short length you're probably okay-ish. According to this calculator you'll lose .1V across that length, which sounds fine. Though given that you're reducing your Ethernet speed down to 100M anyway by removing one pair, you might as well have used a second pair for power, doubling your wire thickness.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 16, 2021)

Although it doesn't seem to do anything the camera is using 2pair +1 otherwise I would have doubled up on cables.

Poe uses higher voltages because of the voltage drop, not sure of the minimum voltage a Poe device would use but it has to be between 33v and 48v since Poe is supposed to work at 300ft, that's a 15v+ drop.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 16, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Although it doesn't seem to do anything the camera is using 2pair +1 otherwise I would have doubled up on cables.
> 
> Poe uses higher voltages because of the voltage drop, not sure of the minimum voltage a Poe device would use but it has to be between 33v and 48v since Poe is supposed to work at 300ft, that's a 15v+ drop.


Not only that, but also to deliver sufficient power - 600mA per wire pair (as per what Wikipedia says about the rating) isn't a lot at 12V, after all, if you're looking to power an access point or camera.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Nov 17, 2021)

Took an older Lenovo E550 laptop with a broken keyboard and SSD swapped it and put it in an old Lenovo mATX case we had sitting around. The processor was throttling bad and I couldn't get the dust out of the heatsink, and the heatpipes were bent, so I modified an old Intel Thermal Solution to fit on the unusual mounting pattern. I also took a desktop ODD and made some custom cabling (SATA data only M-F extension cable) to hook it into the laptop ODD slimline SATA port. The part that I am most proud/scared of is the laptop screen I mounted on the side of the case as only one video output was still working. I will try to get a picture of the screen sometime. 

The main mistake I made was soldering the 120v side of the power brick to the wrong side of the switch on the PSU, so to actually cut power to it you have to unplug it. Also, I am still working on getting the battery to go back on for backup...


----------



## oobymach (Nov 20, 2021)

Not exactly ghetto but if you're interested in a simple weight reduction for a battery powered mouse, a gender converter can drop your weight by a few grams. AA battery on the left, AAA to AA gender changer on the right, both are duracell batteries.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 21, 2021)

The only thing I don't like about Supermicro, is that there are many variations of their motherboards, but almost impossible to find a proper I/O shield (or even whole proper chassis) for some models.
That's what happened to my long-forgotten x9SCL, which I put on a backburner after a postponed project.
Few days ago I found a decent 1U chassis, but once again - no backplate. Under normal circumstances I'd go commando, but it's going into someone else's rack. Gotta be a little more "presentable"   
So, few minutes later, and with some help from my trusty aluminium tape and random card stock I made my own I/O shield:


It even snaps in place, only wobbles a lot. Gotta fix it with more sticky aluminium tape!



Valantar said:


> Am I seeing this right, that you used one of the wire pairs in the Ethernet cable for transmitting power? At what voltage, and how many amps? Those wires aren't thick, so they're pretty poorly suited for low voltage applications after all.


It's not that bad, actually. I've seen similar solutions used "as intended" for video surveillance systems at my old workplace: (two pairs for AV signal, and two pairs for power). Some cables were as much as 20m long, but everything just worked (for years). 
If that thing is powering a switch or a tiny router - that 12V or less is going to be down-converted anyways. Had quite a few switches that originally came with 12V PSU, but worked just fine even from a 5V source.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 21, 2021)

silentbogo said:


> It's not that bad, actually. I've seen similar solutions used "as intended" for video surveillance systems at my old workplace: (two pairs for AV signal, and two pairs for power). Some cables were as much as 20m long, but everything just worked (for years).
> If that thing is powering a switch or a tiny router - that 12V or less is going to be down-converted anyways. Had quite a few switches that originally came with 12V PSU, but worked just fine even from a 5V source.


I would assume those cameras were some form of PoE? If so, they likely used much higher voltages than 12V. Also, if they were using two pairs for power that vastly improves the situation by increasing the wire gauge. 12V is still kinda sorta acceptable at 20m at low currents - you'll lose ~1V at 0.5A with a single 22AWG pair - but that worsens rapidly as currents increase. 1A gives you more than 2V of loss; 2A and you're losing more than 4V. Of course doubling the wires up halves that. But still, if you're looking at any type of noticeable current that's a pretty bad idea - even if your device can handle the low voltage it'll need more current to compensate, which will either exacerbate the problem, overload the PSU, or cause the device to fail to work due to insufficient power. PoE is great. Running low voltage DC through thin wires over long distances? Not so much.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 22, 2021)

the main problem of usb slider is it's getting loose and loose so you need to hold it everytime to plug in it



the solution is fill it with plastic, yeah the slider not working anymore but it's easier when you use that


----------



## oobymach (Nov 22, 2021)

Forgot to post the result which is a G305 that weighs less than 90 grams, not too shabby. Click to enlarge pics.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 22, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> the main problem of usb slider is it's getting loose and loose so you need to hold it everytime to plug in it
> View attachment 226186
> the solution is fill it with plastic, yeah the slider not working anymore but it's easier when you use that


What I generally do when those retractable types start wearing out is cut the functional part of the drive out and heat-shrink wrap the ends. See below for my entry to this kind of ghetto modding;



The two on the left are 8GB drives and the two on the right are 32GB.


----------



## oobymach (Nov 23, 2021)

Usb drive gets mighty hot and I got inspired from another user, introducing usb drive 2.0

8x tiny heatsinks and 4x zip ties


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 23, 2021)

Valantar said:


> I would assume those cameras were some form of PoE? If so, they likely used much higher voltages than 12V. Also, if they were using two pairs for power that vastly improves the situation by increasing the wire gauge. 12V is still kinda sorta acceptable at 20m at low currents - you'll lose ~1V at 0.5A with a single 22AWG pair - but that worsens rapidly as currents increase. 1A gives you more than 2V of loss; 2A and you're losing more than 4V. Of course doubling the wires up halves that. But still, if you're looking at any type of noticeable current that's a pretty bad idea - even if your device can handle the low voltage it'll need more current to compensate, which will either exacerbate the problem, overload the PSU, or cause the device to fail to work due to insufficient power. PoE is great. Running low voltage DC through thin wires over long distances? Not so much.


The cameras are some cheap Chinese things that came with my sister's NVR kit these were spare so I nabbed them to use use for the meantime, they were wireless and powered via 12v but had a Ethernet port.

 I stripped them down and as I said seemed to be using 2 pairs plus a single, so I wired using the non used conductors. I have them plugged into old routers used as wireless AP so there not hardwired into my network so if anything goes wrong they will only nuke the old routers. They are more a test to see what I need as far as tensorflow for my CCTV as movement detection is out with my 17dogs. Still not totally sure what I'm going to do as those coral edge dongles seem to be rocking horse manure and unavailable almost everywhere.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 16, 2021)

Made a PCIe x1 version from an old HD 3450. And it works.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Dec 17, 2021)

My new home assistant access point. Chopped the battery out and hard wired it to a usb then screwed the back of the casing to the wall and clipped it all back together.


----------



## Valantar (Dec 17, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> My new home assistant access point. Chopped the battery out and hard wired it to a usb then screwed the back of the casing to the wall and clipped it all back together.View attachment 229248


Does it boot without the battery? That's good - I've got an old phone (OnePlus 3T) where the battery connector broke (yeah, I know), making it unable to boot (it either gives a low battery or temperature error when trying) - which is damn annoying as it would make for a really nice on-desk companion display for system monitoring, touchscreen hotkeys, or other stuff.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Dec 17, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Does it boot without the battery? That's good - I've got an old phone (OnePlus 3T) where the battery connector broke (yeah, I know), making it unable to boot (it either gives a low battery or temperature error when trying) - which is damn annoying as it would make for a really nice on-desk companion display for system monitoring, touchscreen hotkeys, or other stuff.


So there's the thing technically I think I'm slowly killing the tablet I soldered on a usb cable directly to the battery connections, lithium batteries go from like 3.6v to 4.2 and I'm feeding that 5v the other issue is when I removed the battery I did it in a hurry as it was inflated and ready to pop so I accidentally cut away the the thermal sensor.

The sensor was wired separately but still had a spot on the BMS PCB for the smd for some strange Nvidia engineering reason, so the thing sat on a desk for months untill recently I was scavenging 18650 cells from laptop batteries and came across some thermal sensors.
Soldered a new sensor and with a hefty 3 amp phone charger it came to life.


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 17, 2021)

It´s not much ghetto mods in my pc. But i dit some home made wiring so i can power on and off my two fan controllers as i see fit and used some different komponents to make my pc works as i wanted it.

This is the wiring i made my self. It´s basic two molex exstention cables i put between molex power from PSU and to molex power to fan controllers. Cut the 12 volt wire and exstended it and put on/off switch between the 12 volt power. That do so i can turn power on and off.






And backside of the case where the swiches can be seen.




To do the same with sata HDD/SSD, i got a simple sata controller with on/off switch build in.




I neded more USB 2.0 headers than my Asus Dark Hero has. So i used this NTXT to split one 2.0 header up to 3. Yes i know it´s up side down, but had to do it else power and other wires cant reasch properly.




Want to se more?
Go tjeck my project build log for this system: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ct-2-systems-in-1-case-all-air-cooled.283169/


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 18, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> So there's the thing technically I think I'm slowly killing the tablet I soldered on a usb cable directly to the battery connections, lithium batteries go from like 3.6v to 4.2 and I'm feeding that 5v


So get a 3.6v, 3.7v or 3.8v ac adaptor and solder it in.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Dec 18, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> So get a 3.6v, 3.7v or 3.8v ac adaptor and solder it in.


I plan to, I need to route the power cable through the wall also so I will do both.

Anyway today's ghetto micro-soldering 



Turns out I was right in thinking my cheap Chinese cd drive bay to HDD bay had a manufacturing flaw.
The snap off points for the PCB were so close to the trace that when the separated the board's it took the trace out also it's fixed and working now but I don't intend to use it till I have some UV glue to fix in the new wire.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Dec 20, 2021)

Cable is now routed nicely still not sure what to do with the power supply I'm contemplating fitting a battery pack behind the wall with some 18650 cells in parallel then charging that off usb with a BMS as finding a decent 3amp 4.2volt PSU is like looking for hen's teeth.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 20, 2021)

just dunno, looks like my previous post is gone forever
after some testing i found that the better shape is U shape, easy to glue and solid contact and you have more room to place it right


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Dec 20, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> just dunno, looks like my previous post is gone forever
> after some testing i found that the better shape is U shape, easy to glue and solid contact and you have more room to place it right
> View attachment 229563


Why not use aluminium out of curiosity?


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 20, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Why not use aluminium out of curiosity?



Copper dissipates heat much better than aluminum.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Dec 21, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Copper dissipates heat much better than aluminum.


I thought copper conducts but aluminium dissipates


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 21, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I thought copper conducts but aluminium dissipates


That's what I remember reading too, that's why usually only the base plate of a heatsink is made of copper. Though I still remember those full-copper coolers which cost more but weren't that much better.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 21, 2021)

oobymach said:


> Copper has about twice the thermal capacity as aluminum but Silver is the best but only by a couple points vs copper.


A silver cooler would be an interesting one though not for a typical consumer. At least you could think it as an investment.


----------



## joemama (Dec 21, 2021)

Dissipation doesn't have a lot to do with the material itself, but mostly the heatsink's surface area and the surface temperature. Since copper conducts heat better, the temperature gradient is smaller inside the heatsink making the surface temperature higher which results in better dissipation. Aluminum is just a cheaper and lighter replacement for copper.


----------



## oobymach (Dec 21, 2021)

Silver heats up fastest/transfers heat the best with Copper coming in second and Aluminum third so Silver would do the job best but is significantly more expensive than the other 2 metals.






						Which metal heats up fastest, Aluminum, Copper, or Silver? | Chemdemos
					






					chemdemos.uoregon.edu


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 21, 2021)

joemama said:


> Dissipation doesn't have a lot to do with the material itself, but mostly the heatsink's surface area and the surface temperature. Since copper conducts heat better, the temperature gradient is smaller inside the heatsink making the surface temperature higher which results in better dissipation. Aluminum is just a cheaper and lighter replacement for copper.


This. Conduction of heat to the surrounding air is a function of surface area exposure.


----------



## mx62 (Dec 21, 2021)

list of metal and thermal conductivity


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 21, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Copper dissipates heat much better than aluminum.


yep and all i have just thick copper wire

so far it works well


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Dec 23, 2021)

I know these are cheap but I can't be bothered to wait for delivery.




Ghetto style=






ThaiTaffy said:


> I know these are cheap but I can't be bothered to wait for delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Though the truck tyres aren't so modular and a change in design is slightly more work.


Some bracing and trimming to do




So a bit of modding to the BMS to handle Thai summers took the 1.5mm aluminium plate they called a heatsink off covered the back in thermal pads and used the"heatsink" they provided as a backplate then fitted my own heatsink.
Just the sensor wires to go and  it's almost ready to hook up.


----------



## Darthgrey (Dec 27, 2021)

One more monster from local aftermarket)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 27, 2021)

Darthgrey said:


> One more monster from local aftermarket)
> 
> View attachment 230388



What the fuck


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 29, 2021)

just add dampening for my headphone using wet tissue that cleaned and dried, and so far so good, the bass kinda improve a little


----------



## delshay (Dec 29, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I plan to, I need to route the power cable through the wall also so I will do both.
> 
> Anyway today's ghetto micro-soldering
> View attachment 229360
> ...



I just want to point out that tiny switch is the same switch you get on GFX cards. If you are into modding GFX card(s) from single BIOS to Dual Bios then you need a switch liker that. I desolder a switch like that from a non working pocket portable modem.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 1, 2022)

Darthgrey said:


> One more monster from local aftermarket)
> 
> View attachment 230388


my eyeees


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Jan 6, 2022)

So the battery had a redesign due to size constraints not sure if this is a ghetto mod or tech purchase most probably a bit of both anyway waiting on the controller but the battery has lasted a week on half charge and is still above 13v


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 6, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> So there's the thing technically I think I'm slowly killing the tablet I soldered on a usb cable directly to the battery connections


That's not good. Just get a charging module. They cost pennies.








						0.6US $ |Type C USB 5V 2A Boost Converter Step Up Power Module Lithium Battery Charging Protection Board LED Display USB For DIY Charger|Integrated Circuits|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				



$0.65, and that's a "fancy" type-C model. There are generic powerbank controllers or LiIon charge modules that sell for $1/dozen. I have a boxful of these for cases if I want to put lithium ion batteries in random things.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## ThaiTaffy (Jan 6, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> View attachment 231361


It's the antenna connections they pretty much just drop blobs of solder on the ground to avoid burning the live conductors insulation, though that is excessive and precise use of flux to avoid the live trace I must say



silentbogo said:


> That's not good. Just get a charging module. They cost pennies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So many other projects going on involving lithium batteries don't know why I didn't think of that funny thing is i have one in front of me and that never crossed my mind till I read your comment


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 6, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> View attachment 231361


hahaa.. not me it's from the factory
maybe they think more tin is better than less tin, if it blobs no one gonna open it and see what's behind the case


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 6, 2022)

havent been on this thread a while, glad to see micropage is single handedly keeping this thread alive


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 6, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> So the battery had a redesign due to size constraints not sure if this is a ghetto mod or tech purchase most probably a bit of both anyway waiting on the controller but the battery has lasted a week on half charge and is still above 13vView attachment 231357


You badly need to shrink-wrap or tape that wire..


----------



## caroline! (Jan 6, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> View attachment 231361


8 year old me with my first soldering iron


----------



## oobymach (Jan 6, 2022)

My old xbox 360. Note this did not help prevent rrod, it died the same as my first 360 which is why I did the mod.

Me: "Here 360, have a shit ton more airflow"

360: ...rrod


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Jan 7, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You badly need to shrink-wrap or tape that wire..
> View attachment 231459


I can live dangerously for a few more days till the terminal it will call home, that's attached to the to the charge controller turns up


----------



## Udyr (Jan 7, 2022)

oobymach said:


> My old xbox 360. Note this did not help prevent rrod, it died the same as my first 360 which is why I did the mod.
> 
> Me: "Here 360, have a shit ton more airflow"
> 
> ...


I feel ya. I got the "Elite" version because it was less prone to rrod. It died after 2 years of light use. Got it repaired... died again.
A friend of mine gave me his regular 360, which lasted about 5+ years in his hands.
It died after a year. Repaired, better airflow mod (not as aggressive as yours)... died a couple months later.

...I gave up on consoles after that.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 7, 2022)

Udyr said:


> ...I gave up on consoles after that.


PS4, PS4Pro and PS5 have never had any of those issues... I gave up on the 360 as well. I won't touch another XBox personally. But I digress...


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 8, 2022)

just add more plastic from bread bag for sound dampening



so far it looks pretty good for sound dampening, just the gap between the pcb and the aluminum top that left since it's harder to slip the plastic there without opening the whole keyboard


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 8, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> just add more plastic from bread bag for sound dampening
> View attachment 231638
> so far it looks pretty good for sound dampening, just the gap between the pcb and the aluminum top that left since it's harder to slip the plastic there without opening the whole keyboard


I'll bet that works a fair treat! Clever thinking!


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Jan 10, 2022)

Bought a microcontroller a few weeks back that runs off 18650 cells tried to use it for a project and sadly the battery life sucked I was hoping for 12h+ on a little board doing nothing I got 3 so I ghetto modded a broken power bank to it.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 12, 2022)

what about some electrical cable?
actually i don't like using any tape coz it leaves gluey layer on the cable and i don't have any heat shrink
so i use plastic from snack to cover it
if you ask me is that safe? yeah although it's not water proof it's pretty safe but i don't recommend it for power eating hardware


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 12, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> PS4, PS4Pro and PS5 have never had any of those issues... I gave up on the 360 as well. I won't touch another XBox personally. But I digress...


My PS3 (fat PAL 80GB model with no PS2 compatibility) got pretty much quieter after I cleaned and repasted it. I had also 2x 360 before, one was the HDD-less model with HDMI, the later one was a 360S. With those, a teardown and cleaning the dust off helped as well for the noise. Otherwise they worked flawlessly, sold both years ago.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 12, 2022)

I remember having that old phat ps3 and drilling a ton of holes in the bottom of the plastic and then replacing the fan in it with the part with more blades because mine sounded like a leafblower. Did have a PS4 die on me also(artifacts in game one day) but I had a warranty and the PS4 was out of stock and the PS4 Pro had just been released so I received the pro for free and I still actually have my jasper 360 and that has not died yet, but 2 died so yeah.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 13, 2022)

KainXS said:


> I had a warranty and the PS4 was out of stock and the PS4 Pro had just been released so I received the pro for free


Score!


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Jan 14, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> what about some electrical cable?
> actually i don't like using any tape coz it leaves gluey layer on the cable and i don't have any heat shrink
> so i use plastic from snack to cover it
> if you ask me is that safe? yeah although it's not water proof it's pretty safe but i don't recommend it for power eating hardware
> ...


They do that alot here in Thailand with mains cable with no issues one thing they could teach you is to offset your conducted junctions though. Cut the live short on one cable and long on the other and vise versa on the neutral.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 14, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> They do that alot here in Thailand with mains cable with no issues one thing they could teach you is to offset your conducted junctions though. Cut the live short on one cable and long on the other and vise versa on the neutral.


 looks like south east asia style


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 15, 2022)

i just find out that i can use straws to fill the gap between the upper case and the pcb and so far it works well but the switches is pretty loud for kinda blue switch so dampening not affect too much, just it makes the keyboard more solid but still loud AF


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 17, 2022)

sorry for posting something that not pc related
when you build a green house and you need to sew the paranet
just McGyver's thing, using cable tie left over as needle    








not the fancy one, as long as it works as it should


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Jan 17, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> sorry for posting something that not pc related
> when you build a green house and you need to sew the paranet
> just McGyver's thing, using cable tie left over as needle
> View attachment 232819
> ...


I make my own netting needles from bamboo my father in law taught me how to make them as he used to repair fishing nets regularly.


----------



## Darthgrey (Jan 19, 2022)

"Custom" X1600 Pro from ebay 



*Ebay link*


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 19, 2022)

Darthgrey said:


> "Custom" X1600 Pro from ebay
> 
> View attachment 233175
> 
> *Ebay link*


That is a total scam!


----------



## oobymach (Jan 20, 2022)

Darthgrey said:


> "Custom" X1600 Pro from ebay
> 
> View attachment 233175
> 
> *Ebay link*


On closer inspection it has a speaker and an lcd display and 36gb of ddr3 memory, ahead of its time.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jan 20, 2022)

Threads about Ghetto mods... I call them home made mods for penny pinchers!  

Had some spare shade cloth stored away from a gardening job, so decided instead of buying dedicated dust filter material for making dust cover on top front of my PC case, I thought to make custom shape & stick velcro strips to the case & of course to the modified shade cloth cut into custom shape for my own dust cloth system.

Custom shape shade cloth cut out with velcro strips attached. I leave a little bit of hangover so I can get my finger on it to remove for cleaning. 


Positioning of shade cloth for appropriate fitment. This part of case has had the factory front door for the optical drive compartment removed & all the relevant fittings for optical drivers removed. Fitment of a Cryorig 4 pin 140mm cpu cooler fan that came with my R1 Ultimate cooler now has a new use as an additional cooling fan blowing directly towards the RAM & of course, the "splash off" effect from the air circulates around the surrounding components like the VRM for example. I have stopped at nothing to have the best air cooled rocket lake system I can build with the resources at my disposal. 


Final fitment of custom dust cloth, easy to remove & clean! 


When I have more time will completely cover the front of the case with this custom shade cloth system so the aesthetic looks more consistent overall. Added bonus of it costing me virtually nothing!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 20, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Threads about Ghetto mods... I call them home made mods for penny pinchers!


This! Yes, yes!


----------



## MachineLearning (Jan 20, 2022)

Patient was a Gigabyte 750Ti Windforce OC, presenting with an extremely annoying rattle in the right fan's bearing and no cooling for the VRM or VRAM. I attached some aluminum thermal-adhesive heatsinks to 2 VRAM chips, gave thermal pads to the other two. VRM got a slightly larger single aluminum heatsink, barely visible in the last photo on the right.

Fans are Foxconn 80mm ball-bearing (left), Delta 80mm FDB (right), both are massively loud at full blast and must be mobo controlled (for now)  

This is one of those mods that's really commonplace and honestly a rite of passage, but hey it's cheap as chips and execution is as important as the idea


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 21, 2022)

I used to do this all the time! It's a great way of improving cooling and reduce noise on old GPU's without spending a fortune. As we can all see it works great on more modern GPU's. Nice mod!


----------



## witkazy (Jan 21, 2022)

Had some down time , so i did  little custom job for meself  



Crap on the left lasts maybe month if you lucky . Stainless steel piece will serve me till retirement most likely (12 more years ,ughh) cheers.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 25, 2022)

adding 2nd hand TL-WA901ND wire heatsink 
after several trial maybe it's a good form


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Jan 28, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Threads about Ghetto mods... I call them home made mods for penny pinchers!


Or sometimes we can just do better.



100w Bluetooth speaker made from 2x car stereo speakers, a bit of 6.5inch drainpipe, 4x Panasonic lipos and a zk mini Bluetooth amp


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 28, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Or sometimes we can just do better.
> View attachment 234238
> 100w Bluetooth speaker made from 2x car stereo speakers, a bit of 6.5inch drainpipe, 4x Panasonic lipos and a zm mini Bluetooth amp


interesting.....

I've actually got 2 tower Infiniti speakers upstairs... Wonder if I could remember which pieces are blown, and do some creative rearrangements....


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Jan 28, 2022)

Those zk amps are a bargain for what they are and come in many variations



Need a good idea how to fit flat speakers to a curved surface.



So done most of the fitting now still need to pad out the tweeters and seal any gaps before I cover it in material.





Just noticed the driver was damaged in the photo thankfully all it needed was a fresh kiss

Might put some sturdy fan dust filter material over the speakers before I wrap it


----------



## MachineLearning (Jan 30, 2022)

The ugliest test bench since 2004 (probably). Shoutouts to MSI for making terrible VRMs on AM3 so I can use their busted board as a test bench with some standoffs. This airflow is jank but optimal, memory gets massive airflow from the GPU fan overhang, CPU fan feeds right into northbridge heatsink. Featuring an Antec Earthwatts EA-500, Seasonic platform from like 2006, somehow still running without any re-capping. I screwed in the front panel section of an old NZXT case to the MSI board for some USB/audio on the other side, and one part of that same case serves as power/reset switches for boards that don't have them.

My only problem is getting USB mice and keyboard to work on this, I have to use a PS/2 keyboard to get into BIOS or do anything and I have no idea why. USB keyboard / mouse are enabled in BIOS, I'm probably missing something obvious.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Jan 31, 2022)

It's a ghetto blaster


----------



## cvaldes (Feb 4, 2022)

Ghetto mods aren't part of my normal approach but here we go.

NZXT H1 with external custom cooling loop for GPU (Nvidia GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER Founders Edition 8GB):





The cooling loop consists of

Alphacool Eisstation VPP (I think)
Noctua NF-F12 PWM chroma.Black.swap fans, x2 (with finger guard grills)
XSPC EX240 radiator
Alphacool 11738 Eisblock Aurora Acryl GPX-N RTX 2080/2080Ti FE (not visible in this shot)
Curiously the NZXT H1's back grill cover has holes drilled to accommodate the 105 mm screw placement for the radiator. I did not have to mod the back grill cover by drilling new mounting holes.

This motherboard (MSI MPG B550I Gaming Wifi) does not have a thermal sensor header so I am basing GPU radiator fan curves off of the MOS temperature which operates is a pretty narrow range.

It doesn't look so ghetto from the front.





The mishmash of cooling loop fitting finishes: black, dark nickel, silver, even brass are barely noticeable from the front. There's a brass 90° fitting on the GPU waterblock that I wish were black but I'm not going to bother hunting down a replacement.

GPU temperature maxes out at 55 °C during a Heaven benchmark run. The two externally mounted GPU radiator fans max out at 875 rpm. The overall system noise is less than when there was a Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX 550 2GB card in the GPU bay.

There's still a little bit of gurgling from the Eisstation pump-res combo but it should work out the bubbles in the next 6-12 hours.

The center of gravity isn't an issue. Yeah, the Eisstation has some weight but a lot of the weight (radiator and coolant) are very close to the back grill. I deliberately mounted the Eissation on the lower fan.

Also the GPU waterblock is pretty heavy and also has a fair amount of coolant. It does not feel like it is going back. The two GPU radiator fans are also directing air toward the back (in a "pull" configuration).

I had envisioned this build in summer 2020 but it wasn't until I recently acquired a 3060 Ti that I could shove it into the NZXT H1. The 2070 SUPER Founders Edition stock cooler is noisy as hell so I'm glad I could mod this case to accommodate a mini custom loop.

The NZXT H1 drives a 4K/60Hz monitor but it's not a gaming system. It's my daily driver desktop PC.


----------



## MachineLearning (Feb 6, 2022)

Had this old mATX Dell XPS 8100 case laying around, and decided to do something nefarious with it...

That old NZXT front panel segment from my "test bench" is of course strapped right to the front. This is for a couple of reasons: it looks cool (in a terrible way   ), and also the power switch and LED for these Dell systems is on a dedicated cable which looks identical to a USB internal cable. Not compatible with a DIY board, at least not this one. For Dell OEM boards of the era (usually Foxconn) these connectors are all nicely color coded on the motherboard too so installation is foolproof. But it does add a small hurdle for weirdos like me who eventually strip it down.

I'm leaving the front plastic airflow restrictor off, because generally I like my airflow unrestricted. There are some vent holes in the side panel too which is nice.

Specs:
- ASUS M3A78-EM, unfortunately as of yet I can't find core unlock in BIOS soooo maybe this doesn't have it. This is annoying but until I cool the VRM I guess it doesn't matter much. Maybe I can crossflash, it does have a socketed BIOS chip in case I mess up (love that). Repasted with MX-2, small heatsinks for the VRM on the way soon.
- PHII 960T BE (for now)
- SK hynix Gold S31 500GB, the board is very upset about this drive for some reason and during POST reports that there's a generic malfunction. Well, it works just fine in another computer, so I'm chalking this up to SSD compatibility issues with either this southbridge (?) or this motherboard in particular.
- Seasonic Core GM-500, I'd like this 5x more if I had realized it had a sleeve bearing before I received it (my fault), I'll probably replace the fan in a couple of years just to be on the safe side. It should be reliable / fine for a while after that. At least it's quiet, and I was able to get it half price
- Arctic F9 PWM PST 92mm FDB exhaust fan, hooked up to the CPU fan header because for some reason, the motherboard thinks the CPU fan has failed otherwise, even though it spins just fine here and my AM3+ boards have no issues...
- 4x2GB G.Skill DDR2 1066, CL5-5-5-15, 2.1-2.2v (no clue what it'll actually end up at)
- Old FX-8350 stock cooler, ca. 2014

Cable management is hell in a case like this, I'm kind of used to it from dealing with prebuilts more often years ago but it needs a lot more work here. I basically stuffed it all in the front, although still better than stock airflow I suppose...

I'm thinking of taking a huge hole out of the side panel and installing either a fan directly on it, or adding a bit of mesh to give even more openings. We'll see how thermals end up once I figure out the small quirks and get windows installed!


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 6, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> View attachment 235431
> View attachment 235432
> View attachment 235433
> View attachment 235434
> ...


that case looks rocking


----------



## QuietBob (Feb 6, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> My only problem is getting USB mice and keyboard to work on this


You may need to enable +5VSB in the BIOS. In the Power Management Setup try changing Power On Function to Keyboard 98 or Hot Key.


MachineLearning said:


> - ASUS M3A78-EM, unfortunately as of yet I can't find core unlock in BIOS soooo maybe this doesn't have it.


This mobo doesn't seem to support core unlocking.


----------



## witkazy (Feb 6, 2022)

It can not get more ghetto than rubber band 



audio jack kept falling out ,well it ain't issue no more  cheers.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 6, 2022)

I wish I'd taken a picture... one of the old cards I had, I think the 9800, was seriously heavy, and I had a bit of droop on it, so I took a wooden dowel, and propped it up under the end lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 6, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> I wish I'd taken a picture... one of the old cards I had, I think the 9800, was seriously heavy, and I had a bit of droop on it, so I took a wooden dowel, and propped it up under the end lol


I did something similar. I used PVC pipe though and painted it what ever colour matched the the setup. Still do that from time to time...


----------



## witkazy (Feb 6, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> I wish I'd taken a picture... one of the old cards I had, I think the 9800, was seriously heavy, and I had a bit of droop on it, so I took a wooden dowel, and propped it up under the end lol


You should definetly get some brownie points for using biodegradable material


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 6, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> View attachment 235434
> 
> 
> Had this old mATX Dell XPS 8100 case laying around, and decided to do something nefarious with it...


there's a better way


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Feb 6, 2022)

I have a Thermaltake view 71 RGB case and just got an Ironwolf pro 16TB HDD and mounted it to the back of the case the screw hole didn't line up so I screwed in two screws and broke out the good old black electric tape how's that for ghetto mod lol


----------



## MachineLearning (Feb 6, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> You may need to enable +5VSB in the BIOS. In the Power Management Setup try changing Power On Function to Keyboard 98 or Hot Key.
> 
> This mobo doesn't seem to support core unlocking.


I just perused through the BIOS, and it doesn't appear to have that option you mentioned. I'll look for it on my other boards that have weird USB keyboard issues (even w/ enabled in BIOS) to see if that helps, thank you.

Damn, I'll have to see if I can crossflash...


Athlonite said:


> there's a better way
> 
> View attachment 235471


You're so right lol, I pretty much did the first thing I thought of before... Fixed, thank you!










CPU is connected to NB heatsink, HDD is SSD and Sys is ambient temp.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 6, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> I just perused through the BIOS, and it doesn't appear to have that option you mentioned. I'll look for it on my other boards that have weird USB keyboard issues (even w/ enabled in BIOS) to see if that helps, thank you.
> 
> Damn, I'll have to see if I can crossflash...
> 
> ...


Ugly but functional.


----------



## droopyRO (Feb 6, 2022)

LGA 1700 mod for an old Noctua cooler. I first bought an Asus Z690 board that had those dual holes for cooling retention labled LGA1200 and 1700. But on closer inspection i found out that if i smooth out the channel that is cut in to the back plate i can then move the retention screws to fit an LGA 1700 layout. And it worked like a charm on a standard LGA1700 board.




Kanan said:


> Elegant not Ghetto at all. Preserve things = great.


Borderline ghetto i would say


----------



## Kanan (Feb 6, 2022)

droopyRO said:


> LGA 1700 mod for an old Noctua cooler. I first bought an Asus Z690 board that had those dual holes for cooling retention labled LGA1200 and 1700. But on closer inspection i found out that if i smooth out the channel that is cut in to the back plate i can then move the retention screws to fit an LGA 1700 layout. And it worked like a charm on a standard LGA1700 board.
> View attachment 235500
> View attachment 235501


Elegant not Ghetto at all. Preserve things = great.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 6, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> I just perused through the BIOS, and it doesn't appear to have that option you mentioned. I'll look for it on my other boards that have weird USB keyboard issues (even w/ enabled in BIOS) to see if that helps, thank you.
> 
> Damn, I'll have to see if I can crossflash...
> 
> ...


I would have just rewired the front panel connectors. But that's me..


----------



## Mussels (Feb 6, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> My only problem is getting USB mice and keyboard to work on this, I have to use a PS/2 keyboard to get into BIOS or do anything and I have no idea why. USB keyboard / mouse are enabled in BIOS, I'm probably missing something obvious.


Check for a USB voltage jumper near the ports, many had an option to change between 5V and 5VSB for USB - you may find the current setting and current PSU dont power them up fast enough


----------



## Rubbish (Feb 6, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> View attachment 234544View attachment 234546
> View attachment 234549
> View attachment 234547View attachment 234548
> 
> ...


Is that an EVGA 680i?


----------



## MachineLearning (Feb 7, 2022)

Rubbish said:


> Is that an EVGA 680i?


Close, it's a 750i



Mussels said:


> Check for a USB voltage jumper near the ports, many had an option to change between 5V and 5VSB for USB - you may find the current setting and current PSU dont power them up fast enough






Doesn't appear to exist unfortunately  ignore the thermal pad overhang, he'll grow into it.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> Close, it's a 750i
> 
> 
> View attachment 235571
> Doesn't appear to exist unfortunately  ignore the thermal pad overhang, he'll grow into it.




reading manual for you, for options that may be related

You'll have to google the relevancy or test yourself, my memory on these says they're related but it's been too long to remember specifics
something about the USB support needing to be on for X situation and OS, and off for others


----------



## MachineLearning (Feb 7, 2022)

Mussels said:


> reading manual for you, for options that may be related
> 
> You'll have to google the relevancy or test yourself, my memory on these says they're related but it's been too long to remember specifics
> something about the USB support needing to be on for X situation and OS, and off for others
> ...


I really appreciate you taking the time to look through that, thank you.

On the EVGA 750i board, I did try toggling that quick POST settling and USB KB/mouse support both on and off, to no avail. However there might be other USB settings there that I missed. Not even sure if this would affect things but I wonder if the wall outlet I'm using isn't grounded properly (has been the same, with different PSUs) or something funky is going on there. I'll put it in another location tomorrow, maybe even in a case and then look through the BIOS one more time


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2022)

Having looked up the Nvidia chipsets as well, there was known issues with modern PSU's outright failing to turn them on - one of the ATX standards removed negative rails at some point


Basically, it may behave better with an older PSU. It's obviously working, but if a slower POST lets you use modern USB hardware - that's a win


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 7, 2022)

I recently got myself a proper wheel rig again but of course I can not mod it.  I’m expecting the seat slider to arrive today, I’ve ordered a custom spring to stiffen the shifter and I’ll do my easy ghetto “no click” mod that has basically been erased from the net I only found and old video demonstrating the mod with a link to a site I was a member of and posted said mod that is now dead. But basically you just cut a few cm of CAT sheath and put the ball bearing in it basically l muting it.  I won’t do that until I get the spring because it will take a full tear down and the spring is what the bear I’d pressing on. 
Now on to today’s intended ghetto mod. I haven’t had a wheel in a few years and this has all the buttons on the wheel vs my previous G25s 2. So I thought I’d ease into driving with American Truck Sim seeing as I bought it just before I sold my old rig. But I realized I was gonna need some more buttons. So here we go.  I want to use my Nostromo.


Okay that’s not gonna work. But Playseat went a little crazy with the new shifter mount(I can’t wait to try to:get it all together with the slider,,,,)



Well I got lots of space to work with….so:here is the plan



MY landlord found a beautiful piece of scrap and cut it for me amd even cut the corners off 
I’m nit really looks forward to putting this all back together because if they holder runs the entire length of the base so I expect some creative balancing while I try to bot, it back together and really hoping Playseat includes some washers/spacers for the other side to compensate for it…



Edit: oh yeah I also did another little popular mod that’ basically stops the “banging” on the “box? when you shift. I’ve seen people supe4 glueing a rubber band into the box which while probably pretty effective but I have a huge “felt kit” tha5 I instantly put us3 lining the bottom of the rig so Ican easily slide it around my PC rooms wood floors
So I thought I would try using the same felt cut to size and line the box with it. MST will use a piece of tubing on the lever itself for extra damping but I just went with a few rounds of electrical tape but it just dawned on me I have.roll of “Hockry Tape” basically cloth tape so if I can find it I will probably redo it with that. I just took a still of the demo vid I took I hope the actual mod  is obnoxious. 

Honestly I’ve barely actually used it for driving at all yet jus5 gave Forza 5 a try and despite it a full set of adjustments you’d find in any sim I was literally being punished using a wheel versus a gamepad it was completely unforgiving basically just oversteer lift off oversteer aR just plain old rank slappers with just the slightest it of aggression making in nearly impossible to late braje corner where it’s the easiest place to make uo ground. Just/getting through a corner became a delicate balancing act just to get around so I was just gonna be slow and never win any race…anyways My mod spring is coming from Australia so could be a month or more before I see it but I,’ll add my no click mod and spring change when I get it. P


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Feb 7, 2022)

Pic might be useless but I thought I'd post a real ghetto one (it's been a while) 

pic isn't great so thankfully there's a great guide on YouTube of what I've done.


----------



## cvaldes (Feb 7, 2022)

cvaldes said:


> Ghetto mods aren't part of my normal approach but here we go....
> 
> (post truncated for brevity and legibility)


A quick followup to my recently modded NZXT H1.

The custom cooling loop worked out all of its bubbles and the coolant is silent, even at startup. The Eisstation combo pump/reservoir is very, very quiet even though the pump is running at full speed.

The NZXT H1 case interior runs cooler since the GPU is no longer pumping hot air inside the case. This means the CPU's 140mm AIO fan runs slower and quieter than when I had a GPU with a stock cooler with fans.

I'm quite satisfied with this ghetto mod because A.) I'm getting better graphics performance from the 2070 SUPER FE, B.) it's quieter than before, C.) it looks okay since the PC is under the desk and I can't see the cooling loop mod on the case back.


----------



## Watermelon5 (Feb 7, 2022)

So I had an old laptop laying around with terrible performance and thermals, so I made an open air case. 








This was months ago, it's basically fallen apart now but still works


----------



## freeagent (Feb 7, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> View attachment 235431
> View attachment 235432
> View attachment 235433
> View attachment 235434
> ...


I have those same G.Skill PC8500 on my Rampage Formula.. decent ram.. mine does 600MHz with its stock timings


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 7, 2022)

Is that Phenom II AM3 with AM2 backwards-compatibility? I see that it's clearly DDR2.


----------



## MachineLearning (Feb 7, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Is that Phenom II AM3 with AM2 backwards-compatibility? I see that it's clearly DDR2.


Right on the money


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Feb 7, 2022)

Watermelon5 said:


> So I had an old laptop laying around with terrible performance and thermals, so I made an open air case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mines dead


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 7, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> Right on the money


I thought I got words about that, where you possibly can pop a Phenom II into an AM2 motherboard. Even when the model name of that Asus, would seem to indicate DDR3, LOL.


----------



## MachineLearning (Feb 7, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> I thought I got words about that, where you possibly can pop a Phenom II into an AM2 motherboard. Even when the model name of that Asus, would seem to indicate DDR3, LOL.


You just need an appropriate BIOS update of course, thankfully ASUS still hosts them.

There was a M4A78-EM which came after, it's actually worse in a few small areas (believe audio codec was downgraded and there is no DP out on the mobo). I'm sure people did indeed think M3=DDR3


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 7, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> You just need an appropriate BIOS update of course, thankfully ASUS still hosts them.
> 
> There was a M4A78-EM which came after, it's actually worse in a few small areas (believe audio codec was downgraded and there is no DP out on the mobo). I'm sure people did indeed think M3=DDR3


Talking about the audio, looks like the Asus Sabertooth 990FX R 2.0, has amazingly good components for the audio! In one of my 2016 YouTube videos, IIRC, I noticed all the caps around the audio section!

I don't even have that system anymore, because I thought it would be all better to trade in 2016 for a 1080p monitor. Which has a nice glass finish and likely IPS. Was my first 1080p monitor.
The last footage I recorded of that build, was in March, 2016.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 7, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Is that Phenom II AM3 with AM2 backwards-compatibility? I see that it's clearly DDR2.


I skipped a whole upgrade path from PII 940 to Phenom II X6 because BF4 was hard limited by DDR2 800.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Feb 7, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Talking about the audio, looks like the Asus Sabertooth 990FX R 2.0, has amazingly good components for the audio! In one of my 2016 YouTube videos, IIRC, I noticed all the caps around the audio section!
> 
> I don't even have that system anymore, because I thought it would be all better to trade in 2016 for a 1080p monitor. Which has a nice glass finish and likely IPS. The last footage I recorded of that build, was in March, 2016.


I have one of those at home I think though I think the top PCI lane died and I never got round to looking at it.
Either a palit gtx580 killed it or it killed the card


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 7, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I have one of those at home I think though I think the top PCI lane died and I never got round to looking at it.
> Either a palit gtx580 killed it or it killed the card


March, 2016, I was soo happy to be given by my IRL buddy, a GeForce GTX 660 Ti. TPU is exactly what saved that video card's bacon! It had the wrong VBIOS on it, causing it to act wacko! 
Including a random red-screen crash with the command prompt open! (entire screen is red with nothing else, accompanied by a hard freeze crash)


----------



## MachineLearning (Feb 7, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Talking about the audio, looks like the Asus Sabertooth 990FX R 2.0, has amazingly good components for the audio! In one of my 2016 YouTube videos, IIRC, I noticed all the caps around the audio section!
> 
> I don't even have that system anymore, because I thought it would be all better to trade in 2016 for a 1080p monitor. Which has a nice glass finish and likely IPS. Was my first 1080p monitor.
> The last footage I recorded of that build, was in March, 2016.


Yeah, this M3A78-EM has the Realtek ALC1220 or 1200 codec I believe. I'd assume back in the day it was top-notch. Although, from what I've heard, VIA had some damn good audio too. VT2020 on my P7P55D Deluxe was close to high end Realtek from what I gather, it's a shame there's not really Realtek competition nowadays. I was looking at an ASUS P6T Deluxe X58 board the other day, and that actually had an Analog Devices (!) codec, think it was one of the last motherboards to do so...

I lusted after that Sabertooth 990FX board when I was young, it was in all of my dream builds when I was 12 and 13. I still want one...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2022)

Watermelon5 said:


> So I had an old laptop laying around with terrible performance and thermals, so I made an open air case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A TPU member showing their face?
How rare

I usually juist tape the smashed up laptop back in its case, slap it behind a TV and call it a HTPC


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 7, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> I lusted after that Sabertooth 990FX board when I was young, it was in all of my dream builds when I was 12 and 13. I still want one...


I got mine brand new in 2015, when I was 34. (Albeit I got the FX 8350 when I was 33, in 2014, but the motherboard I had, looked like it was bad) Time seems to fly, as I'm 41 now!

The Sabertooth 990FX R 2.0 was the replacement that I was looking for in 2015, after finding out that the Gigabyte GA-970A-D3P was poop! Also, mine looked like it got slammed in a corner, when I received the previous motherboard sometime in probably 2014.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 8, 2022)

Watermelon5 said:


> So I had an old laptop laying around with terrible performance and thermals, so I made an open air case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you did good for a first go at laptop ghetto modding! The TV resolution looked wonky though..



Mussels said:


> A TPU member showing their face?


He's likely not worried about people giving him issues.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Feb 8, 2022)

knew I had photos somewhere.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 8, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> View attachment 235724View attachment 235725 knew I had photos somewhere.


In 2015, I got an R 2.0 that was made in 2014. Remembered the smell of that fresh motherboard, too! (after I opened that box!)

Here is my FX 8350 setup:

It has the GeForce GTX 660 Ti that was restored by a VBIOS flash. This was when I lived in downtown Springfield, Vermont:


----------



## Rubbish (Feb 8, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> In 2015, I got an R 2.0 that was made in 2014. Remembered the smell of that fresh motherboard, too! (after I opened that box!)
> 
> Here is my FX 8350 setup:
> 
> It has the GeForce GTX 660 Ti that was restored by a VBIOS flash. This was when I lived in downtown Springfield, Vermont:


Ah the good old white cases


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Feb 8, 2022)

Rubbish said:


> Ah the good old white cases


Star wars fans the world over bought that case.




Case mounted fan controllers oh how times have changed


----------



## Mussels (Feb 8, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Star wars fans the world over bought that case.View attachment 235752
> 
> *Case mounted fan controllers oh how times have changed*


One of my fractals had it, i miss it. Simple slider that had like 7/9/11V or something like that, and it was glorious.

Would genuinely like a PWM controller with a case switch like that.


----------



## Rubbish (Feb 8, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Star wars fans the world over bought that case.View attachment 235752
> 
> Case mounted fan controllers oh how times have changed


Had an Antec 900 from 2008 I sold about three years ago. Wish I never did it, miss the old cases sometimes.



Mussels said:


> One of my fractals had it, i miss it. Simple slider that had like 7/9/11V or something like that, and it was glorious.
> 
> Would genuinely like a PWM controller with a case switch like that.


Truth.


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 8, 2022)

Not so much of a mod as an essential accessory for me. Not looking forward to the disassemble (assembly part I have some doubts about the design being compatible with the “loop” to adjust it and the fact the wheel holder shaft comes right up between mt legs unlike that picture. But I will do my ghetto mod shelf when it’s apart and I feel like I’m gonna need more hands to balance that huge piece while trying to reassemble it…



Edit: Shelf mod complete!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 8, 2022)

Rubbish said:


> Wish I never did it, miss the old cases sometimes.


For those of us who have been techies for a decade or more(4 decades for me), we have all been there. I can think of a bunch of things I wish I still had.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 8, 2022)

Just trying to work out if i can wire the leds on my LL120 fans directly to the 5v RGB header on my board. 

In the manual, it states the board will work with WS2812B LEDs, which is what i think are on the LL fans. The Lighting Node has a LPC11U37 32bit Arm controller on it. The output just goes to the 6 port RGB hub for 6 fans, which ties with the WS2812B LEDs. 
The 2812 leds work like this, which by the way the 6 port corsair hub is wired, matches pretty well. I should be able to get much better red colour from the boards controller, i hope.



And this is how the Corsair 6 port RGB hub is wired, which would seem to match the 2128 leds





What do you electronics wizzes think, will it work?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 9, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Just trying to work out if i can wire the leds on my LL120 fans directly to the 5v RGB header on my board.
> 
> In the manual, it states the board will work with WS2812B LEDs, which is what i think are on the LL fans. The Lighting Node has a LPC11U37 32bit Arm controller on it. The output just goes to the 6 port RGB hub for 6 fans, which ties with the WS2812B LEDs.
> The 2812 leds work like this, which by the way the 6 port corsair hub is wired, matches pretty well. I should be able to get much better red colour from the boards controller, i hope.
> ...


You can wire the corsair fan lighting controllers INPUT (the 3 pin on the right) to 5v ARGB, but you cant wire the fans directly.

I've got two ML140's with burned out LED's to prove that one
(It's something about how the fans dont terminate the end of the connection, i didnt fully understand the half assed explanation i got)

I made my own ARGB->corsair cable by splicing two existing ones together, but you can also buy semi professional ones, and corsair also include those cables with various watercooling parts so they maaaay sell them standalone

let me find the voltage diagram someone put up, and was removed from their forums...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 9, 2022)

Mussels said:


> You can wire the corsair fan lighting controllers INPUT (the 3 pin on the right) to 5v ARGB, but you cant wire the fans directly.
> 
> I've got two ML140's with burned out LED's to prove that one
> (It's something about how the fans dont terminate the end of the connection, i didnt fully understand the half assed explanation i got)
> ...



Aren't the two LED connectors on the node output only? taking their control from the usb input, then directing that through the two LED outputs to the six port RGB hub?

The leds on the fans are surely 5v, and if connected to the ARGB header on the board which is also 5v, should in theory work, as the 6 port hub is just a dumb hub with no controller, as that is what the USB node is. The 6 port hub is only using the DA and GND connectors from the node, and seems to be why the 6 port hub needs external power. If connected to the ARGB header it would get control from the D connection and 5v and gnd from the respective pins. Would this not work? it says in the manual, the connector can handle 3A and 500 LEDS so even 6 fans should not be no where near max load.

Did you connect your ML's to a 12v RGB header, not a 5V ARGB which would have blown the LEDS in the ML?

Here we go, my modded hub
R=5v
G=D
B=GND


----------



## Mussels (Feb 9, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Aren't the two LED connectors on the node output only? taking their control from the usb input, then directing that through the two LED outputs to the six port RGB hub?
> 
> The leds on the fans are surely 5v, and if connected to the ARGB header on the board which is also 5v, should in theory work, as the 6 port hub is just a dumb hub with no controller, as that is what the USB node is. The 6 port hub is only using the DA and GND connectors from the node, and seems to be why the 6 port hub needs external power. If connected to the ARGB header it would get control from the D connection and 5v and gnd from the respective pins. Would this not work? it says in the manual, the connector can handle 3A and 500 LEDS so even 6 fans should not be no where near max load.


Sorry - you're pretending your ARGB source, is the node

The image i had for the pinout was from the source side, not the destination

Connecting fans directly via the same adaptor that works from ARGB->hub, killed my fans lighting. They need the corsair fan hub.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 9, 2022)

@INSTG8R 
I bought this for my g920 shifter








						Logitech Driving Force Magnetic H-Shifter FOR G25 G27 G29 G920 G923  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Logitech Driving Force Magnetic H-Shifter FOR G25 G27 G29 G920 G923 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 9, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Sorry - you're pretending your ARGB source, is the node
> 
> The image i had for the pinout was from the source side, not the destination
> 
> Connecting fans directly via the same adaptor that works from ARGB->hub, killed my fans lighting. They need the corsair fan hub.



If the leds in the fans are 2812 5v leds, which i believe they are looking at how the hub is wired. All the hub is doing is chaining the leds together, which you can do anyway from the ARGB header on the board, as it states it supports 3A and 500 leds. Why would this not work? the leds are dumb and will light using whatever signal they get. It cannot blow the leds as they will get 5v from the motherboards ARGB header which is 5v, and as long as it is not shorted it will not blow the ARGB header.

In effect the Node is treating the leds in the fans as a long chain of leds like a strip, which is why if they are not connected in order to the hub, 1,2,3 etc they do not light up.

Why do the LEDs in the fans need the node? the ARGB header is the source and is taking the place of the node as the source for the leds signal. 

I will try it, if it does not work, then you are indeed correct.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 9, 2022)

Tigger said:


> If the leds in the fans are 2812 5v leds, which i believe they are looking at how the hub is wired. All the hub is doing is chaining the leds together, which you can do anyway from the ARGB header on the board, as it states it supports 3A and 500 leds. Why would this not work? the leds are dumb and will light using whatever signal they get. It cannot blow the leds as they will get 5v from the motherboards ARGB header which is 5v, and as long as it is not shorted it will not blow the ARGB header.
> 
> In effect the Node is treating the leds in the fans as a long chain of leds like a strip, which is why if they are not connected in order to the hub, 1,2,3 etc they do not light up.
> 
> ...


it was something to do with the chaining that required the hub - i am NOT good with electrical stuff, so the issue was beyond me to solve.
I am aware that some of the fans use different LED's, which may also be relevant.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Feb 9, 2022)

Tigger said:


> If the leds in the fans are 2812 5v leds


LED's are 3.3v and below. Some form of voltage dropper is always used, be it a IC, capacitor, more LEDs or whatever. 2812 strip is populated by SMD 5050 LEDs which run off 3.3v and below. The led hub probably has alot more than the 15w your board header is supplying (saying it supports 500leds is marketing crap technically that board supports 10,000+LEDs if they are Smd5050 as those things draw like 300 micro amps) the issue is more about voltage for power and signal and how it's processed.


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 9, 2022)

OneMoar said:


> @INSTG8R
> I bought this for my g920 shifter
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I’m going for a spring mod I used to ghetto myself. I don’t have gate issues just tension. The spring cost $17








						Logitech H-pattern improvement mod | Custom Sim Shop
					

This is our specially designed H-pattern improvement mod, for all Logitech G25, G27 and Driving Force Shifters. This modification will increase the force needed to change gears, by 300% and will give much more tactile feedback when changing between gears. The installation time for this...




					www.customsimshop.com
				



Also this is literally my mod the link in the description is dead sadly but I was member of that site and it’s owner is a friend it was my post. 








I’ll do it again when I get( the spring an upload to YT because it’s been essentially lost…


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 9, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> LED's are 3.3v and below. Some form of voltage dropper is always used, be it a IC, capacitor, more LEDs or whatever. 2812 strip is populated by SMD 5050 LEDs which run off 3.3v and below. The led hub probably has alot more than the 15w your board header is supplying (saying it supports 500leds is marketing crap technically that board supports 10,000+LEDs if they are Smd5050 as those things draw like 300 micro amps) the issue is more about voltage for power and signal and how it's processed.



The led hub draws nothing with nothing connected to it unless the leds connected to it draw more than 3A/15w. The hub as you can see has no electronics, it is just looping the connected fan leds as i have shown. imagine each yellow line as a strip of leds.



I have also ordered one of these to test the hub and leds on the fans before i connect it to my board. I am not dumb enough to risk my board without testing it first. At least if it works, it means a new way to connect Corsair fan leds without using the node to control them, as the board will do it using icue etc from the onboard ARGB headers.



Also this is why the leds on corsair fans do not work unless connected starting from 1, it breaks the loop.



Also Thai an interesting video. The MB makers should not state supports 500 leds in the manual.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Feb 9, 2022)

Ok I read the 5050 led datasheet wrong I thought it said micro amps not Milli amps but as the video pointed out the amount of LEDs you use totally depends on the led's used.


----------



## Watermelon5 (Feb 9, 2022)

So I cut some holes in my Optiplex 760 so I could vertically mount a dual slot GPU...








(this was 100% as a joke)


----------



## Kanan (Feb 9, 2022)

Watermelon5 said:


> So I cut some holes in my Optiplex 760 so I could vertically mount a dual slot GPU...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah the good old HD 5000 series.


----------



## Watermelon5 (Feb 9, 2022)

Kanan said:


> Ah the good old HD 5000 series.


This was a HD 5870 engineering sample, has extra sensors on the VRMs for temperature and current. At the time of building this I couldn't afford any decent testbench hardware so this was my only way of testing it since if something went wrong, I didn't want it to fry my daily use workstation with important data on it. (ended up working well)


----------



## Kanan (Feb 9, 2022)

Watermelon5 said:


> This was a HD 5870 engineering sample, has extra sensors on the VRMs for temperature and current. At the time of building this I couldn't afford any decent testbench hardware so this was my only way of testing it since if something went wrong, I didn't want it to fry my daily use workstation with important data on it. (ended up working well)


Great find. Love it. Had a 5850 and 5970 myself, just great.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 10, 2022)

Tigger said:


> as the board will do it using icue etc from the onboard ARGB headers.


Ah, no?

Icue only controls corsair hardware. It's ability to interact with other brands hardware is limited to asus and MSI motherboards RGB (not ARGB) and works on very few boards (and poorly, at that)
You'd need the motherboards software for the motherboards ports, or an external hardware controller like you ordered for testing.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 10, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Ah, no?
> 
> Icue only controls corsair hardware. It's ability to interact with other brands hardware is limited to asus and MSI motherboards RGB (not ARGB) and works on very few boards (and poorly, at that)
> You'd need the motherboards software for the motherboards ports, or an external hardware controller like you ordered for testing.



The controller is coming tomorrow so i can test the hub, see if it will work with the fans. If so, i will test the fans with armoury crate, as i am not a great fan of icue.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 10, 2022)

You'll find armoury crate far worse, and far more limited than icue. And i dont like icue.

icue and corsair controllers let you save/set hardware lighting to run when no software is active, while crate will give you active software only, with far far less options.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 10, 2022)

Mussels said:


> You'll find armoury crate far worse, and far more limited than icue. And i dont like icue.
> 
> icue and corsair controllers let you save/set hardware lighting to run when no software is active, while crate will give you active software only, with far far less options.



That's what i did with the LL fans but the red colour was turd, just wanted to find out if it's the fans or the controller. The red on the EK stuff that's plugged into the board is perfect, so maybe isn't the actual leds. I looked at the one on the FLT res and it is deffo a 5v ARGB 2812 strip.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Feb 10, 2022)

Tigger said:


> That's what i did with the LL fans but the red colour was turd, just wanted to find out if it's the fans or the controller. The red on the EK stuff that's plugged into the board is perfect, so maybe isn't the actual leds. I looked at the one on the FLT res and it is deffo a 5v ARGB 2812 strip.


Have you checked the polarity? I know they like to swap over on certain strips so you think you need proprietary led controllers.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 10, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Have you checked the polarity? I know they like to swap over on certain strips so you think you need proprietary led controllers.



When i get the 5v ARGB controller tomorrow from amazon, i will have a handy thing to test with, so i can do some more fiddling. I will find out one way or another if the leds on the corsair fans will work without their hub. I just wish i had a knackered fan to strip to have a look at the led wiring, but don't want to ruin one just for that as they are not cheap.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Feb 10, 2022)

Tigger said:


> When i get the 5v ARGB controller tomorrow from amazon, i will have a handy thing to test with, so i can do some more fiddling. I will find out one way or another if the leds on the corsair fans will work without their hub. I just wish i had a knackered fan to strip to have a look at the led wiring, but don't want to ruin one just for that as they are not cheap.


Surely someones torn one apart already and recorded it not sure which fans your refering too but maybe a video like this?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 10, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Surely someones torn one apart already and recorded it not sure which fans your refering too but maybe a video like this?


they certainly look like 2812 leds


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Feb 10, 2022)

Tigger said:


> they certainly look like 2812 leds



I didn't watch the video properly did it have anything on the polarity of the outcoming wires?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 10, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I didn't watch the video properly did it have anything on the polarity of the outcoming wires?



It never. i will figure it out with the adapter that is coming without damaging my board.

It does work. Connected to the adapter and the corsair hub, the lights on the fans work fine, so it means they should work if i connect the hub to the motherboards ARGB connector and to the fans. Hub has no power, the lights are powered from the ARGB connector on the adaptor i got.

I just need a better connector and cable from Amazon for the hub, even though it works i am not gonna trust the wiring i am using.










EDIT
right the corsair fan LEDS will work connected directly to the motherboard ARGB connector. I have just put a proper ARGB motherboard connector on the corsair RGB hub and connected to my motherboard, the RGB LEDS on the corsair LL120 fans work perfectly. I am pleased as i now know you can connect the Corsair fan LEDS this way. I don't know if it will support the 6 fans the hub has connectors for as i don't have 6 fans to try. The red on the fans acually looks much better now than it did going through the corsair node and icue. I also do not have icue installed and they have lit up red like the rest of my led stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 11, 2022)

The Hub is NOT connected to a Corsair node or commander but directly ro the motherboards ARGB connector.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Feb 11, 2022)

Good job so what was the issue in the end?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 11, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Good job so what was the issue in the end?



Tbh there wasn't one, i just needed to get it all sorted in my head, and properly connected with no bodged connections. I have put a proper 3 pin connector on the hub to connect to the motherboard, can't risk fucking up my £300 motherboard. It's been on now for over an hour with no problem, so i guess its working fine. So there are 48 LEDS connected to the motherboards ARGB connector.

I reckon you could get a ARGB 3 way splitter and just connect Corsair RGB fans to your board that way now i know it works. The only difference would be they would be connected in parallel and not in series as they are using my hub, i'm sure they would still work though.

I am pleased with myself for figuring it out.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Feb 11, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Tbh there wasn't one, i just needed to get it all sorted in my head, and properly connected with no bodged connections. I have put a proper 3 pin connector on the hub to connect to the motherboard, can't risk fucking up my £300 motherboard. It's been on now for over an hour with no problem, so i guess its working fine. So there are 48 LEDS connected to the motherboards ARGB connector.
> 
> I reckon you could get a ARGB 3 way splitter and just connect Corsair RGB fans to your board that way now i know it works. The only difference would be they would be connected in parallel and not in series as they are using my hub, i'm sure they would still work though.
> 
> I am pleased with myself for figuring it out.


Good job I'm trying to work out a DIY RGB controller with 3.3v pwm signals at the moment but struggling to find something off the shelf that will convert the signal for led strips I could grab a cheap remote control version and butcher it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 11, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Good job I'm trying to work out a DIY RGB controller with 3.3v pwm signals at the moment but struggling to find something off the shelf that will convert the signal for led strips I could grab a cheap remote control version and butcher it.



Have a look on some chinese website, they have all sorts of weird shit, so you might find something suitable. 

The corsair rgb hub is pretty good for chaining fan or strip leds together.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Feb 11, 2022)

I'm searching but I think I need something to boost the 3.3v pwm signal to 5v or higher first then I can feed a led amplifier

Good old China 


Less than a pound


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2022)

Tigg, you keep saying "fans directly connected" to ARGB
but those images show the corsair HUB is directly connected


very, VERY different things


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 13, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Tigg, you keep saying "fans directly connected" to ARGB
> but those images show the corsair HUB is directly connected
> 
> 
> very, VERY different things



The fans are directly connected. Remember i said the hub is dumb, all it does is chain the leds in the fans together. If the fans are not directly connected, how are they lighting up with no corsair node running them? All 48 leds in the 3 fans are running from the ARGB connector on the motherboards ARGB output. the hub is irrelevant. if the fans did not have the Corsair connector on i would be able to connect them directly to the motherboard connector. But how would i connect 3 fans to the 1 connector? that is what the hub is doing. Look how it is wired, exactly how the node uses the hub, to chain the leds together into one 48 led long single string of leds.

Remember by directly connected to the board i mean without using the node to light them up, which is what is happening, which proves you don't need the corsair node or commander pro to light up the fan leds.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2022)

Directly connected is to the motherboard
direct to the motherboard is what killed my fans

The hub is powered, it's not as dumb as you think


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 14, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Directly connected is to the motherboard
> direct to the motherboard is what killed my fans
> 
> The hub is powered, it's not as dumb as you think



The hub is not powered. The leds are powered from the ARGB header, the hub has no power itself.
The pic is not very good, but this is essentially how the fans and hub is connected. The hub has no power as the fans are powered from the 5v from the motherboard connector.

It works, without icue and without no corsair hub or commander. From now on i will connect any corsair fan leds this way.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2022)

The hub is powered. It takes external power.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 15, 2022)

Mussels said:


> The hub is powered. It takes external power.
> View attachment 236640



Mine does not have that lead connected, i cut it off. It is powered from the the ARGB connector only. The only reason it is there is because the Corsair node is only sending the GND and DO connection so the fans need external 5v supply from that lead. I can take a pic of mine with only the lead going to my ARGB connector if you like


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2022)

Interesting. Maybe your change to the power situation is the difference.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 15, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Interesting. Maybe your change to the power situation is the difference.



I wasn't even sure at first if it would work but it does. It is certainly an interesting use of the hub. Basically, cut or un solder the power connection off the hub, Connect the hub to the ARGB connector as i have shown, and connect the fan LED connectors to the hub as normal, starting from no. 1 connector and it works.


----------



## masterdeejay (Feb 15, 2022)

Radeon MI8 custom cooler.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 15, 2022)

masterdeejay said:


> Radeon MI8 custom cooler.


that's... new..... Whoa....


----------



## masterdeejay (Feb 15, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> that's... new..... Whoa....


That is a brand new card from a slovakian webshop (eu only) and it was only 105 euro.
Good for fullhd med-high gaming (gtx1060 performance) Only one dp port hidden but i use a gtx 650 hdmi for display


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2022)

Oh, you render on one card and output via the other?

What method do you use there?


----------



## masterdeejay (Feb 16, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Oh, you render on one card and output via the other?
> 
> What method do you use there?


Regedit


Modify the Windows Registry for the two cards:
Go to the start menu and type in "Regedit", enter.
Navigate to: _computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\000x (x is card id)_
Export your registry to make a backup.
Delete the entry: _AdapterType_.
Create a 32bit dword: _EnableMsHybrid_ and give it a value of 1 to the card with no output and 2 to the card for the output

Assign the game executable to run using the card witout output:

Right-click on your desktop and go to the display settings.

Scroll down and click on "Graphics Settings".

Find the .exe file of the game you want to run using the card.

Click on the game in the list and select "Options" and choose the "High performance"


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2022)

I was aware of the windows settings, how come you're using the MsHybrid key?

I'm trying to find what that changes, but getting a lot of semi-related info (using tesla/mining cards for gaming, etc)

I found some advice such as
"Create a new DWORD "EnableMsHybrid" and set its value to 2 (this assigns the "power saving" GPU)"

(Long term, when AMD release mainstream chips with IGP's again i want to do this to gain better freesync support)


----------



## masterdeejay (Feb 16, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I was aware of the windows settings, how come you're using the MsHybrid key?
> 
> I'm trying to find what that changes, but getting a lot of semi-related info (using tesla/mining cards for gaming, etc)
> 
> ...


 EnableMsHybrid controls what card is the power saver (for desktop and web) and what card is for gaming or any other workload.
value 2 is for the main card that have outputs and the  value 1 for the performace card for gaming
It is not matter that a card is an average desktop or mining...ect... all setting is the same.


----------



## MachineLearning (Feb 19, 2022)

My latest ziptie... my EVGA 750i had a super loud 50mm stock fan - it probably was always loud but being 13+ years on surely doesn't help. Luckily, Noctua makes a specialty 60mm fan that fits perfectly, their 40mm fans are what I strap to pretty much every board's VRM that needs it and they work well.

The fit is extremely snug, with great airflow. I think the heatpipes must be the greatest limiter of cooling capacity now, but I don't expect it to struggle...


----------



## masterdeejay (Feb 19, 2022)

Radeon Mi8 cooling V2.0

Home Computing powerhouse


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 20, 2022)

Was sick of how loud my GPU was, so I zip-tied some Noctua NF-A9x14s to it.









Now it matches my new CPU cooler. Still need to do thermal tests, but first impressions look decent. These fans at 100% are quieter than the stock fans at 50%.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> Was sick of how loud my GPU was, so I zip-tied some Noctua NF-A9x14s to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can get little adaptors to hook those fans upto the header on the card, too


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 20, 2022)

Mussels said:


> You can get little adaptors to hook those fans upto the header on the card, too
> View attachment 237288



I'll probably do that at some point. For now, I'm using Fan Control to make the header it's plugged into respond to GPU temp.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 22, 2022)

just trying to make my el cheapo keyboard more solid by using hot glue then i add some plastic over it







the second one is when you don't have anything to make the projector stay, just add small plate




and the last is when your PU leather get sticky and you need to remove it
but you just can't stand the naked headband so you grab plastic from snack then cover it, at least it looks more millenium than ever


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 22, 2022)

Hi,
That's a lot of glue 
It's not sticky to the touch when it drys so why the plastic ?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 22, 2022)

Yes.

"Glue"


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 23, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> That's a lot of glue
> It's not sticky to the touch when it drys so why the plastic ?


yea, it took me 14 sticks. it's little bit sticky that's why i cover it with plastic to prevent any unwanted result if it touch the pcb


----------



## forman313 (Feb 23, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Pic might be useless but I thought I'd post a real ghetto one (it's been a while) View attachment 235626pic isn't great so thankfully there's a great guide on YouTube of what I've done.



Nice mod.  I never thought to use another pot like that.  I had to find something big enogh to fill the gaping hole where the speaker used to be. 
Still needs a sticker tho....  "Turn smoke detector to start fire"
Took a few glue sticks to keep the pot from coming loose.   Glue, duct tape or zip-ties ... its all we need in the ghetto.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Feb 24, 2022)

forman313 said:


> Nice mod.  I never thought to use another pot like that.  I had to find something big enogh to fill the gaping hole where the speaker used to be.
> Still needs a sticker tho....  "Turn smoke detector to start fire"
> Took a few glue sticks to keep the pot from coming loose.   Glue, duct tape or zip-ties ... its all we need in the ghetto.
> 
> View attachment 237689


I'm making one at the moment great idea with the radio I spent a few hour the last 3 days making this dangerous bit of ghetto. It was a 35v-0-35v/12v/5v now it's just 24-0-24

 god it's a mindless job rewiring transformers..


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Feb 25, 2022)

So I've been looking after my neices and nephews alot more recently and I've stopped them pressing the sparkling power button on my system a few times. Don't worry I didn't ghetto the button but i started making a standing desk a while back and today a floating shelf to hold my system.


----------



## masterdeejay (Feb 25, 2022)

I reused my box and tape cooling for the S9300x2

I just dont want to modify the card because of the warranty.


----------



## lZKoce (Feb 26, 2022)

masterdeejay said:


> I reused my box and tape cooling for the S9300x2
> View attachment 237914View attachment 237915
> I just dont want to modify the card because of the warranty.



I feel like this might be the ghettoest mod I've ever seen. Literary you took the box of a cheap-ass CPU cooler and some regular tape, not even a duck tape 
I guess a more elegant solution to your problem would be a PCI fan bracket, they are fairly cheap (if no RGB) from Aliexpress and will hold 2x or 3x 120mm fans below the card.


----------



## caroline! (Feb 27, 2022)

masterdeejay said:


> I reused my box and tape cooling for the S9300x2
> View attachment 237914View attachment 237915
> I just dont want to modify the card because of the warranty.





lZKoce said:


> I feel like this might be the ghettoest mod I've ever seen. Literary you took the box of a cheap-ass CPU cooler and some regular tape, not even a duck tape
> I guess a more elegant solution to your problem would be a PCI fan bracket, they are fairly cheap (if no RGB) from Aliexpress and will hold 2x or 3x 120mm fans below the card.


A true ghetto mod does not require one to spend money. If you do, it's not a ghetto mod anymore, just a mod.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 27, 2022)

caroline! said:


> A true ghetto mod does not require one to spend money. If you do, it's not a ghetto mod anymore, just a mod.


Hi,
There are no spare parts trees it's usually paid for accumulated parts
Whether you spend a little on cheap parts or dig them out of a trash dump the time is money
It's more how it looks and how it's done that makes it ghetto or not.


----------



## seth1911 (Mar 1, 2022)

masterdeejay said:


> I reused my box and tape cooling for the S9300x2
> View attachment 237914View attachment 237915
> I just dont want to modify the card because of the warranty.


      



Hm i have here a air cleaner, maybe i make sometimes a real ghetto pc cooled by the air cleaner


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 1, 2022)

I'll join the MacGyver cooling club 






HD 7970 Matrix with EK Supremacy VGA (universal GPU waterblock) with a 120mm fan for VR(A)M and instead of using zipties, I used a shoelace.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 3, 2022)

When the rails cost more than the server you get ghetto with crap laid about


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 4, 2022)

my G102 scroll just gone, the i bought the encoder to replace it, just realize the problem not only the encoder that died, the scroll is loose too
so i cut plastic from candy and slip them on the encoder then it runs pretty well


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 4, 2022)

The battery in my favorite controller has started to die and I decided to put in a much higher capacity unit.

Here's the one I took out. As shown, it's a 500mah unit, which even when new, didn't last very long.




Had to shave off the sides of two support columns to fit the new battery in.




Also had to remove the rumble motors(which I don't care about) and the mounts for one to fit in the new battery. Also pictured is the new battery. It's a 1500mah unit, 3X the original.




Finished and charging! Also, as you can see, I glued some rubber-like foam pads onto the analogue sticks.




Looking forward to not having to charge it every other day!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 7, 2022)

Got into another somewhat ghetto mod. I had a tablet folder plus keyboard. The tablet died a few years ago and I've been holding on to it. Today decided to mod it and make it a normalish keyboard. Cut the top cover off which had the tablet clamps on it, trimmed the loose pleather/vinyl, ran the USB cable along the spine and super-glued the loose fabric over. I think it turned out well!


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 10, 2022)

Was coding some esp nodes last night and heard the distinct pop of a capacitor from my light fitting normally I'd just change the bulb but these were a few week old ZigBee rgbw fittings so I decided to take a look. Turns out they are disposable so opening them up is destructive.



The power supplies were trash and the traces looked like they had been drawn on with a crayon by a kindergartener. I was pretty sure they were 12v but as I knew the PSU was trash I decided to to take apart a good one to be certain.
 They had been overshooting the 12v and were running at nearly 15v which is probably why the 16v filter caps looked like they had had a large lunch.
I recently swapped out my media converters so I had some 1amp 12v units laying about and decided to put them to good use as well as adding some heatsinks from a dead ups I had just need to finish the shrouds off now.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2022)

i have no effing idea what i'm looking at there


light go brrr


----------



## BryanNitro (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 10, 2022)

Mussels said:


> i have no effing idea what i'm looking at there
> 
> 
> light go brrr


A rgbw led light that works on a mesh protocol similar to WiFi



Mussels said:


> i have no effing idea what i'm looking at there
> 
> 
> light go brrr


Pretty much enables me to switch the lights on when I enter my office via motion then when I sit down on the sofa, sensors within tell my server to switch on the AC if it's too hot turn on the tv and dim the lights and the RGB allows me to have visual notifications via flashing color if the fire alarm senses gas or smoke or if someone is has triggered a CCTV camera

Oh and here's one finished


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 10, 2022)

not mine, the scroll wheel is broken but the encoder is fine so i use scroll from the other mouse, but since the size is different i need to put something so the scroll can sit right, so i use thick plastic as mounting


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 10, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> not mine, the scroll wheel is broken but the encoder is fine so i use scroll from the other mouse, but since the size is different i need to put something so the scroll can sit right, so i use thick plastic as mounting
> View attachment 239329


Some sort of food container?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 10, 2022)

BryanNitro said:


> View attachment 239318


You don't get much more ghetto than that.


----------



## skizzo (Mar 10, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Some sort of food container?


unless it de-laminated a little bit after getting cut up it almost looks like some sort of PE film that is folded up several times, I think so bc the cuts are uneven layer to layer. that's my final answer Regis. now to wait to hear back from the OP to see who's closer lol


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 11, 2022)

skizzo said:


> unless it de-laminated a little bit after getting cut up it almost looks like some sort of PE film that is folded up several times, I think so bc the cuts are uneven layer to layer. that's my final answer Regis. now to wait to hear back from the OP to see who's closer lol


If it looks like that it's probably folded up sweet wrappers in which case still a food container micropage has a long history of fixing things with sweetie wrappers on this thread.

I on the other hand live next door to China so can buy heat shrink by the sack extremely cheap. No need to ghetto cable insulation when it's so low cost and my wife won't let me eat sweets.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 11, 2022)

skizzo said:


> unless it de-laminated a little bit after getting cut up it almost looks like some sort of PE film that is folded up several times, I think so bc the cuts are uneven layer to layer. that's my final answer Regis. now to wait to hear back from the OP to see who's closer lol


yep its PE layer from book cover




it's easy to find and not cost you arm and leg


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 11, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> yep its PE layer from book cover
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn

I was sure it was going to be something like jelly roll wrapper


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 11, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Damn
> 
> I was sure it was going to be something like jelly roll wrapper


so far it works well and for light pressure like from finger i guess it's ok


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 11, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> so far it works well and for light pressure like from finger i guess it's ok


I use them as disposable eye protection when doing wood work, wrap it around your face and then put a headband on works a treat, And alot better clarity than my safety goggles as they normally get abused doing metal work.

So I just ordered this e-paper display and on my haste to buy a cheap one I neglected to look if it came with a touch panel.... Sadly not and the only people who stock them are banggood and I've contemplated flying to their head office in the past to beat the CEO to a bloody pulp with the doa tablet I bought from them they won't replace so I have to come up with another idea.

There's no way it's a purpose built panel and from what I can see it looks distinctively like a Samsung what do you cleaver folks think?


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 11, 2022)

@ThaiTaffy looks like the front of my old Scamsung J2 Pro


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2022)

Reminds me of the good old days when i did phone repairs, and bought broken galaxy S3/S4/S5 phones and replaced the glass on them


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 12, 2022)

The issue I've found is the ribbon cable seems to terminate at the top close to the speaker rather than the bottom next to the mic and I have no idea if that would make the touch panel work upside down. 
I've done plenty of phone repairs over the years but I just did screwdriver repairs and have no idea of the specifics of touch panels.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2022)

If the cables at the wrong end of the phone, you got the wrong part


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 12, 2022)

It's not for a phone it's a custom e-paper display I'm making


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> It's not for a phone it's a custom e-paper display I'm making


aha

Ummm... turn it inside out. Use a mirror. Ask a wizard?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 12, 2022)

Mussels said:


> aha
> 
> Ummm... turn it inside out. Use a mirror. Ask a wizard?


Asked a wizard he had no effing clue what I was doing.


----------



## MachineLearning (Mar 13, 2022)

idek what this abomination is. I just want to keep any NB/SB/VRM cool, dammit... 

Electrical tape because metal conducts and scrapes, of course


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 13, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> View attachment 239621
> View attachment 239622
> View attachment 239623
> idek what this abomination is. I just want to keep any NB/SB/VRM cool, dammit...
> ...


actually it looks pretty neat, btw no pic when it mounted?


----------



## MachineLearning (Mar 13, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> actually it looks pretty neat, btw no pic when it mounted?









Rather quick demonstrations but: definitely easier to find a spot it can just sit in vs a bare fan. I'd assume it blows over more area as well, due to being placed farther away.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 13, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> View attachment 239649
> View attachment 239650
> Rather quick demonstrations but: definitely easier to find a spot it can just sit in vs a bare fan. I'd assume it blows over more area as well, due to being placed farther away.


Oh how I miss my 990fx

So in my goodie bag from Jack ma today I got some of the parts for my wall panel seems the capacitive touch switches self calibrate which is cool and work through a 4mm printer scanner glass and a peice of thick artists paper not sure if I do the prints on paper will they last though(humidity and high UV) might find a peice of film and try that before I commit


----------



## Jism (Mar 13, 2022)

FX platforms where amazing, if you had a higher end AM3+ board, and not a cheap-o or one with misconfigured VRM's as in they cant sustain a proper 125W CPU.






I owned a Crosshair Formula Z. Good for Quad Crossfire and CPU's with over 225W of TDP support. Basicly i was running a 8320 at 4.8Ghz with a 300Mhz FSB and DDR3 2400Mhz. It ran super solid.

I did see boards that coud'nt hold CPU's at stock clocks and would simply throttle. The VRM design was'nt within specification of what AMD recommended. Thats why you see even 30$ boards now still capable of running a high end 5950X and offers some room of overclocking while running at 110 degrees lol.

These FX boards can run warm yes; but as long as it does'nt throttle it's not really an issue. These are not open but closed caps as their life expectency is quite longer, even at higher temps.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 14, 2022)

Noel does a very interesting mod to an Amstrad CPC with a new stock parts build. A bit ghetto, but gets the job done.








No offense to Noel or the board maker intended, this is just an example of how things can happen sometimes and how one fixes those problems.


----------



## Pawelr98 (Mar 19, 2022)

Special cases for storage machines ? Who needs that ? Brackets from a hardware store can turn any case into one that can fit a dozen+ of HDD's.


----------



## tier shit xeon oc (Mar 19, 2022)

Oem 1060 doesnt have a mounting screw hole?

No problem! Do it yourself a one! Its looking a bit sagging because of asus made output heihgt in their own standarts thank you Asus!

P.s: Displayport cable settles in flawlessly.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 27, 2022)

just bought Logitech M190 and as usual i need to check the internal first, so far it's pretty good just too bad Logitech using plastic clip to hold the PCB and i want to make it lighter on the top without ruining the looks so i drill the red base (btw don't ask bout the weight reduction coz i don't check it) 







the next is my omni directional mic, i make a mic foam by using wet tissue sheet, i clean it and wash it first then place it to reduce harsh sound then covered by fabric






and haha... looks like bodybag


----------



## masterdeejay (Apr 3, 2022)

Not finnished yet. Single fan for normal use, double fan for overclocking. I modded the case because it is a long card.


----------



## oobymach (Apr 9, 2022)

New fan grill for my ghetto ps4 cooler to sit my external drive on.


----------



## wolf (Apr 9, 2022)

Been meaning to try this for a while... ADT link, connected to a laptop (9750h equipped). I get pcie 3.0x4 over an m.2 slot, and my old GTX1080 is eating it up like a champ.

Ghetto as and I *love *it. What a little LAN rig!


----------



## masterdeejay (Apr 10, 2022)

Old LCD monitor from trash, there was no power supply but it works with 12v. It is a good monitor for retro gaming (1280x1024 19" Dsub and Dvi) 
So the simplest mod is power from molex. Cable is fixed with a screw.


----------



## Valantar (Apr 10, 2022)

masterdeejay said:


> Old LCD monitor from trash, there was no power supply but it works with 12v. It is a good monitor for retro gaming (1280x1024 19" Dsub and Dvi)
> So the simplest mod is power from molex. Cable is fixed with a screw.
> 
> View attachment 243087


Wow, that is an impressive amount of yellowing! Was it used in a spray tan salon?


----------



## masterdeejay (Apr 10, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Wow, that is an impressive amount of yellowing! Was it used in a spray tan salon?


I think it was in a local pharmacy and computer was near the window so it got a lot of sunlight.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Apr 10, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Wow, that is an impressive amount of yellowing! Was it used in a spray tan salon?


Seeing electronics yellowing like this makes me wanna wear suncreen. Can"t ghetto mod my skin.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 12, 2022)

Heres my ghetto mod.

Got a AQ flow sensor, which did not work. So i took the hall sensor off the board on my barrowch flow meter and fixed it onto the body of the AQ sensor. now it works, using the impellor in the AQ meter and the hall input on the barrowch circuit. Just need to tidy it up now.





more fiddling. works ok.


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 19, 2022)

From one of the AW3423DW threads:


http://imgur.com/a/j9RqOcS


----------



## Valantar (Apr 19, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> From one of the AW3423DW threads:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/j9RqOcS


Wow, that really belongs here. I mean, I get it, but ... why not at least buy an NF-A9x14, strip its frame off, and try to fit it where the stock fan goes? Or am I completely misjudging the size of that stock fan? I'm all for ghetto mods, but that's just butchery.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2022)

Posted in another thread but it belongs here too, i modded my SFF PC to make it work with a 3570k (and then a 2500K since the 3570k found a better home)

1. reverse fan (sucks case air in from below, exhausts out the front. rear exhaust vents are blocked)
1.a add thermal pads so the case is a heatsink




2. use blurry copper heatsinks originally used for VRAM cooling on my 3090 when it was on air




3. More heatsink, more contact with case




4. MORE HEATSINK





Temps are down 30C, 2500K is running 3.4GHz all core at 65-70C


Also butchered 11 with some debloating tools so it's using ~1.7GB RAM at idle, making it one heck of a game server


----------



## 80251 (Apr 21, 2022)

Monitors need supplemental cooling? Is the cooling for the LED arrays or CCFL? Or the circuitry that decodes the HDMI/DP serial data and controls the individual LCD elements?

I've never really felt any heat emanating from my Asus PG279, unlike any CRT I've ever owned -- even at 165Hz refresh rate.


----------



## oobymach (Apr 21, 2022)

80251 said:


> Monitors need supplemental cooling? Is the cooling for the LED arrays or CCFL? Or the circuitry that decodes the HDMI/DP serial data and controls the individual LCD elements?
> 
> I've never really felt any heat emanating from my Asus PG279, unlike any CRT I've ever owned -- even at 165Hz refresh rate.


The short lived PS3 tv/monitors all died from lack of cooling. I have a ghetto hole cut in the back of my tv for a fan (and a custom fan with a power switch), can't easily take a picture of it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 21, 2022)

80251 said:


> Monitors need supplemental cooling? Is the cooling for the LED arrays or CCFL? Or the circuitry that decodes the HDMI/DP serial data and controls the individual LCD elements?


They do when they're overclocked.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2022)

80251 said:


> Monitors need supplemental cooling? Is the cooling for the LED arrays or CCFL? Or the circuitry that decodes the HDMI/DP serial data and controls the individual LCD elements?
> 
> I've never really felt any heat emanating from my Asus PG279, unlike any CRT I've ever owned -- even at 165Hz refresh rate.


A limited number of high end monitors do, often high refresh rate ultrawides, or early models of new panel types


----------



## Valantar (Apr 21, 2022)

80251 said:


> Monitors need supplemental cooling? Is the cooling for the LED arrays or CCFL? Or the circuitry that decodes the HDMI/DP serial data and controls the individual LCD elements?
> 
> I've never really felt any heat emanating from my Asus PG279, unlike any CRT I've ever owned -- even at 165Hz refresh rate.


The G-sync module needs active cooling. Going off reviews, it seems to consume 20-30W alone. That is pretty atrocious, but it is what it is. Most other monitors don't need active cooling, but there are some with very powerful backlights or display controllers pushed very hard that do.


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 21, 2022)

Valantar said:


> The G-sync module needs active cooling. Going off reviews, it seems to consume 20-30W alone. That is pretty atrocious, but it is what it is. Most other monitors don't need active cooling, but there are some with very powerful backlights or display controllers pushed very hard that do.


Yup, in this case it's the G-Sync module that needs it and is always on in case of that Alienware QD-OLED. Nvidia needs to step up and upgrade it to finally support HDMI 2.1 as well as reduce power consumption so that always on fan isn't needed.


----------



## dnm_TX (Apr 22, 2022)

@Mussels can you post a link(just for reference) where you bought those copper heatsinks and if you know the dimensions,especially the thickness(in *mm*) would be great. Thank you!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 22, 2022)

dnm_TX said:


> @Mussels can you post a link(just for reference) where you bought those copper heatsinks and if you know the dimensions,especially the thickness(in *mm*) would be great. Thank you!


I'll second this, I'd like to know where you got them too!


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 22, 2022)

what about ghetto flashdrive chain


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'll second this, I'd like to know where you got them too!





dnm_TX said:


> @Mussels can you post a link(just for reference) where you bought those copper heatsinks and if you know the dimensions,especially the thickness(in *mm*) would be great. Thank you!


Ebay, they're designed for 2.5" laptop drives for some reason

Ultra Thin Pure Copper Mechanical Hard Disk Cooler Heat Sink Cooling 2.5 Inch | eBay



micropage7 said:


> what about ghetto flashdrive chain
> View attachment 244545


I have a few hundred of those trains clogging up my house, too


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 23, 2022)

Today I'm going to attempt to finish the housing on this and get it all primed, been to hot for manual labor but my homelab is cooking now too and needs its new home.


----------



## dnm_TX (Apr 23, 2022)

@Mussels thanks for the info and the link of course(got the measurments from there at least). Ended up buying:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/373509604565?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=642500550573 (a bit more expensive but with almost twice the real estate) for my project(s) 

@lexluthermiester link if you need it that is applicable to our side of the world :








						Ultra Thin Pure Copper Mechanical Hard Disk Cooler Heat Sink Cooling 2.5 Inch  | eBay
					

Item Type: Copper Heat Sink. 1 X Copper Heat Sink. Material: Pure Copper. Dissipates the RAM heat improve its performance. Adhesive tape with high thermal conductivity. Small size and light weight, easy to install and use.



					www.ebay.com
				



Unfortunately,all are China based sellers


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 24, 2022)

Too cheap to buy a galvanized pole to sling my access point cables.


it safe for scaffolding here.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 24, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Too cheap to buy a galvanized pole to sling my access point cables.View attachment 244720it safe for scaffolding here.


Ghetto but functional. I like it!


----------



## masterdeejay (Apr 29, 2022)

Finally my M40 (TitanX) now is cooled. 78C overclocked.
Dual cheap Arctic P8 fan for pressure.


----------



## 80251 (Apr 29, 2022)

Nice job masterdeejay. Is that video card in question a Titan X P? I never understood why Nvidia released two Titan Pascal parts either because the product differentiation between them (and a 1080ti) is practically nil.

Nevermind, I see it's an M40 Tesla, but, according to TPU's GPU database that card doesn't have any video output?
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/tesla-m40.c2771


----------



## masterdeejay (Apr 29, 2022)

80251 said:


> Nice job masterdeejay. Is that video card in question a Titan X P? I never understood why Nvidia released two Titan Pascal parts either because the product differentiation between them (and a 1080ti) is practically nil.
> 
> Nevermind, I see it's an M40 Tesla, but, according to TPU's GPU database that card doesn't have any video output?
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/tesla-m40.c2771


No output, that is why i have an m2000 for output. (I have an igp but it has only dsub)
If there is more than one gpu in win11 you can select the gpu per application. Win10 works but sometimes needs regedit tweaking.
Select win11 gpu
you dont need any output for the gaming card, it is like dual gpu notebook with igp and native gpu.
You can use your igp for output and any card for 3d acceleration.
Only restricion is nvidia driver needs to support both gpu (same generation, old fermi cards not work with modern quadro drivers) or you have to use any intel or any amd card for output. Or it is even works with no video output (remote desktop). So you cant use two nvidia drivers in one windows but you can use two amd drivers if you have amd card (like Mi8 or 9300x2 or any firepro or instinct card).
Or you can use intel, amd and nvidia card in the same system.
Before the m2000 i used an old hd5450 card but it was bad for win11 (no youtube acceleration, and i dont want to use the m40 for chrome and light gaming)


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 30, 2022)

i try to improve the airflow using clear plastic, so the air could flow to aluminum heatsink






so far it works pretty good to reduce the heat more


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 30, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> i try to improve the airflow using clear plastic, so the air could flow to aluminum heatsink
> View attachment 245534
> View attachment 245535
> so far it works pretty good to reduce the heat more


While this still fits in with this thread, that's not as ghetto as it is very functional and creative! Very well done!


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 30, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> While this still fits in with this thread, that's not as ghetto as it is very functional and creative! Very well done!


So was my bamboo pole!!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 30, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> So was my bamboo pole!!


Agreed!


----------



## Valantar (Apr 30, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> While this still fits in with this thread, that's not as ghetto as it is very functional and creative! Very well done!


Isn't that the ghetto mod spirit - screw aesthetics, proper construction methods or materials, use what you have as long as it works?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 30, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Isn't that the ghetto mod spirit - screw aesthetics, proper construction methods or materials, use what you have as long as it works?


Sure, you bet! But his mod above, once the system is back together will be completely out of view and yet provide great functionality. It boarders on something that looks very professional, like it's supposed to be there. That's all I was saying.

EDIT:
Not sure this will qualify as a ghetto type mod, but I just finished rewiring a PSU to replace the low gauge wire it had from the factory with higher gauge wire from a cannibalized power cord.


The finished work.




Up close. The Blue, Green and Brown wires are my handywork.




The White & Black wire off to the side are the originals.

The reason for replacement? The fuse blew. This was after a full load test that involved a GTX690. The wires just couldn't provide the power needed. Replacing them along with the fuse fixed the problem and all is well. A quick check with my scope showed all the parts were operating as required. This is an example of a factory cutting corners and not using proper materials to do the job needed.


----------



## micropage7 (May 1, 2022)

just bought pallas 35mm f 2.8 and i forgot about it has pin that set the aperture ring



lucky for me that it has screws on the back, so i open it and i use plastic from cotton swab and cut it then place it on the pin




now i can set the aperture on, not locking on f2.8


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Sure, you bet! But his mod above, once the system is back together will be completely out of view and yet provide great functionality. It boarders on something that looks very professional, like it's supposed to be there. That's all I was saying.
> 
> EDIT:
> Not sure this will qualify as a ghetto type mod, but I just finished rewiring a PSU to replace the low gauge wire it had from the factory with higher gauge wire from a cannibalized power cord.View attachment 245560
> ...


I'm curious to know is there any reason other than cost cutting that alot of cheaper PSU's and some not so cheap ones use multi-core steel cable rather than copper? I've come across it a few times servicing Psu's now.
oh and that sfx PSU I posted about a few weeks back i was converting to a bench PSU, turns out not only the few components arced out but the 12v transformer shat itself also.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 1, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I'm curious to know is there any reason other than cost cutting that alot of cheaper PSU's and some not so cheap ones use multi-core steel cable rather than copper?


I have no idea. Seems stupid to me, but it was an easy fix and the PSU now operates as it should under load.


----------



## ThrashZone (May 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I have no idea. Seems stupid to me, but it was an easy fix and the PSU now operates as it should under load.


Hi,
Which model/ watt psu was that ?


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 1, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Which model/ watt psu was that ?


Kentek 850W. It's a budget brand. This is the first one I've had a problem with.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 1, 2022)

I've had alot of OEM ones with steel conductors even quality older ones from good brands, there must be a reason I can't see it being just a reason of cost. Maybe temperature considerations, copper having a much lower melting point than steel but that's a fire! Why care if the conductors survive? Insurance possibly so they don't get sued someone must know.

I googled it and the only reason to use steel it seems is it's mechanical strength, things like overhead lines use steel so they don't snap under tension.  So I can't think of any good reason to use them in a psu.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> The battery in my favorite controller has started to die and I decided to put in a much higher capacity unit.
> 
> Here's the one I took out. As shown, it's a 500mah unit, which even when new, didn't last very long.
> View attachment 238680
> ...


So, about this battery upgrade/mod. I've charged it once since it was installed, it's still on the first charge and still working perfectly! 2 months on and still going on the first charge! It previously would barely last a few days per charge. I'm am very pleased with it. All it took was researching the battery type needed, measuring the dimensions and selecting the right one on Amazon..


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 2, 2022)

My bamboo Lan poles seem to be doing the job we've had some brutal winds blow through the last few days and they are holding up. Been testing out the WiFi this morning still locally because the fttx is still dead setting the AP's at max output gives a pretty impressive range I'm out in the paddy fields at the moment playing about with the network.


The ap is somewhere over there behind the trees and bamboo and here's my connection.



Not bad for something that cost less than £30.

Jealous of the ducky keyboard caps I recently saw I decided to ghetto my own with a Sharpie.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 3, 2022)

Outside lights on our wall keep tripping the breaker everytime it rains. I should have rewired them years ago but never had the time so my wife called a Thai "qualified" electrician I guessed he had done something bad but I never would have guessed it was this bad.

 how many Piss poor connections can you make in what would be a 6 inch stretch of cable?


----------



## Athlonite (May 3, 2022)

holy fuck that guy needs to reported for that work that's shonky as fuck that is


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 3, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> holy fuck that guy needs to reported for that work that's shonky as fuck that is


I've seen worse here


----------



## 80251 (May 3, 2022)

Wire nuts are conductive so does that make them better than just electrical tape? Wouldn't soldering be better than wire nuts?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 3, 2022)

80251 said:


> Wire nuts are conductive so does that make them better than just electrical tape? Wouldn't soldering be better than wire nuts?


Actually soldering is an issue and against many regulations depending on country, last I checked it was something to do with mechanical strength rather than electrical conductivity.
Twisted wires is just how many countries do it that's why you can get those awful adapters for drills personally I use wago blocks or crimps.

Also I might be misunderstanding materials but I think alot of wirenuts have stainless steel threads inside, in which case they are pretty terrible at conducting electricity


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (May 3, 2022)

Wire nuts will not be conducting any electricity if installed correctly. They are superior to electrical tape because they are more consistent. If you only used one layer of electrical tape, it would be much more hazardous than a wire nut. Wire nuts also fall off with a gentle tug if not installed correctly. That being said, I hate wire nuts with a consuming passion. Push-to-connects are far superior for solid wire.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 3, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Push-to-connects are far superior for solid wire.


But a pain in the arse with stranded, have to go round crimping everything with ferrules when you might aswell just crimp from the get go. It seems many manufacturers are pushing push to connects now which is obviously a massive time saver and going to be popular with electricians but personally I don't think you can beat a torque driver and a mechanical connection for sockets and switches.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (May 3, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> But a pain in the arse with stranded, have to go round crimping everything with ferrules when you might aswell just crimp from the get go. It seems many manufacturers are pushing push to connects now which is obviously a massive time saver and going to be popular with electricians but personally I don't think you can beat a torque driver and a mechanical connection for sockets and switches.


True, and I agree about the sockets and switches. But, a push-to-connect is superior to a wire nut for wire to wire.connections, and a terminal block if you need stranded wire. However, most construction wiring where soldering is not acceptable will be solid wire (at least where I live).


----------



## 80251 (May 3, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Wire nuts will not be conducting any electricity if installed correctly. They are superior to electrical tape because they are more consistent. If you only used one layer of electrical tape, it would be much more hazardous than a wire nut. Wire nuts also fall off with a gentle tug if not installed correctly. That being said, I hate wire nuts with a consuming passion. Push-to-connects are far superior for solid wire.



The wire nuts I've seen all have a Cu interior. They seem pretty cheesy to me in any event.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 3, 2022)

The cables were tapped well I should add I pulled it off to cut the one cable as it was pretty short already maybe that's why he put so many joins in it a mix of that and not understanding there's terminals under the ceramic fitting if you unscrew it.

 They use plenty of tape generally here because it's so cheap I think it works out at about 10pence a roll. I tend to use the cheap wago blocks from China no way they will work at the rated 32amp they have on them but a 1amp lighting circuit should be fine.


----------



## Valantar (May 3, 2022)

This video seems highly relevant to the interests of people posting here.

(plz ignore the clickbaity title card, it's quite informative and there's a lot of interesting testing in there)


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 3, 2022)

Valantar said:


> This video seems highly relevant to the interests of people posting here.
> 
> (plz ignore the clickbaity title card, it's quite informative and there's a lot of interesting testing in there)


I enjoy watching great Scott he's done alot of great videos


----------



## 80251 (May 3, 2022)

@Valantar
I was surprised the wire nut test exhibited a lot less resistance than the wago connectors.


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2022)

Valantar said:


> This video seems highly relevant to the interests of people posting here.
> 
> (plz ignore the clickbaity title card, it's quite informative and there's a lot of interesting testing in there)


I've never seen those WAGO connectors before, but they seem friggin useful and i want some


----------



## micropage7 (May 4, 2022)

i got yashica 50mm and this lens has pin on the back of the lens to activate the aperture, without pressing the pin, it will stay on f1.7
first my plan is cut a little the back of the lens so i can slip a wire so activate the pin, but after minutes of trying and it doesn't work at all i decided to cut it near the pin.
opening the lens is not an option for me
but after i cut about 1 point some i realize i might break something if i go further, i just stopped and the pin just stuck there, so i don't need to push it again, then i applied glue on that position to lock the pin and i will leave for 3x24 hours for the glue to fix completely 

i know it looks annoying


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 4, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I've never seen those WAGO connectors before, but they seem friggin useful and i want some


Game changer!!!


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2022)

Do they have really compact ones for lower amperage?

Could be useful with some PC modding crap i do, converting ARGB between brands and such - i hate soldering and i'm shit at it


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 4, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Do they have really compact ones for lower amperage?
> 
> Could be useful with some PC modding crap i do, converting ARGB between brands and such - i hate soldering and i'm shit at it


I don't think so,  but I use the regular one for "crap" like that as you put it. Not permanent but testing and such they're awesome.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (May 4, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I don't think so,  but I use the regular one for "crap" like that as you put it. Not permanent but testing and such they're awesome.





Mussels said:


> Do they have really compact ones for lower amperage?
> 
> Could be useful with some PC modding crap i do, converting ARGB between brands and such - i hate soldering and i'm shit at it


They would be a little extensive for the job. Have you tried crimp connectors? They are almost as easy to use and work better for smaller work.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 4, 2022)

80251 said:


> @Valantar
> I was surprised the wire nut test exhibited a lot less resistance than the wago connectors.


That's because the cables are in direct contact nothing to do with the wirenut, much the same as any other well twisted joint.
Every other connector uses the busbar principal where they supply a mechanical interface between conductors but the resistance boils down to how well said busbar conducts and how much surface area the mechanical connection can make.



Count von Schwalbe said:


> They would be a little extensive for the job. Have you tried crimp connectors? They are almost as easy to use and work better for smaller work.


I second this crimps are just quicker and cheap, wago blocks are great for something temporary just testing if something works before you make it permanent.


----------



## Athlonite (May 4, 2022)

For the WIN I give you the chocolate block connector 






they'll do 3 ~150A

you can also cut to length from 1 to 20


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 4, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> For the WIN I give you the chocolate block connector
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes terminal blocks are a staple but crimps and wago blocks are just more specialised where as these really are the best all rounder.


----------



## rhkcommander959 (May 4, 2022)

I use both nuts and wagos, nuts are best for amperage - they compress and twist the wires into each other so THEY carry the load, while wagos use a bus bar essentially. IMO Wagos for low load, nuts for low to moderate, and crimps for high. What I mean is Wago is fine for lights and stuff, nuts for average household breakers, and mains gets the crimps. Wire nuts aren't externally conductive, they have some here with a grommet end and are filled with dialectic grease or similar to make them more resilient vs liquid too.

I've never tried the flip lock wagos because I'm cheap, but it makes sense that press fit wago gets better connectivity since it bites in. You can reuse them still too if you twist the wire while pulling. I used wagos a ton when doing lighting and ballasts, the quick disconnects were awesome too on the ballast power.

Choco blocks are great too, as are regular terminal strips, but I reserve them for DC myself.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 4, 2022)

rhkcommander959 said:


> I use both nuts and wagos, nuts are best for amperage - they compress and twist the wires into each other so THEY carry the load, while wagos use a bus bar essentially. IMO Wagos for low load, nuts for low to moderate, and crimps for high. What I mean is Wago is fine for lights and stuff, nuts for average household breakers, and mains gets the crimps. Wire nuts aren't externally conductive, they have some here with a grommet end and are filled with dialectic grease or similar to make them more resilient vs liquid too.
> 
> I've never tried the flip lock wagos because I'm cheap, but it makes sense that press fit wago gets better connectivity since it bites in. You can reuse them still too if you twist the wire while pulling. I used wagos a ton when doing lighting and ballasts, the quick disconnects were awesome too on the ballast power.
> 
> Choco blocks are great too, as are regular terminal strips, but I reserve them for DC myself.


Push wago's normally have a little hole you can slide a terminal or punch in that releases the tooth rather than twisting them out it also does less damage to the blade. I think the flip wago's I've used must work on a similar principle as they seem to bite also and not just clamp.

 Whatever the case wago's I feel really have changed the game, crimps and terminal blocks are great and all but stuffing multiple cables into them is really bad practice, having a busbar you can connect high numbers of cables to is far far better for lighting circuits and low amperage control circuits with things like shared neutrals.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 5, 2022)

A customer wired a 220v fan to his case and hooked the switch to the rear with bare copper wire and he wondered why he was having problems. Miraculously, no damage was done.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 5, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> A customer wired a 220v fan to his case and hooked the switch to the rear with bare copper wire and he wondered why he was having problems. Miraculously, no damage was done.
> View attachment 246160View attachment 246161View attachment 246162


The concept of short-circuits and wire insulation was beyond them...


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 5, 2022)

Sorry cross posting but I think it needs to be here more than the uk clubhouse I'll remove it from there after. 

Using overhead lines to support a sign not sure if it's ghetto or just completely idiotic.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 5, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Sorry cross posting but I think it needs to be here more than the uk clubhouse I'll remove it from there after.
> 
> Using overhead lines to support a sign not sure if it's ghetto or just completely idiotic.View attachment 246166


That's the kind of mod you would definitely see in Argentina.


----------



## 80251 (May 5, 2022)

@Splinterdog

That's a pretty damn crazy (and dangerous) ghetto mod. I'm guessing it was less bravery and more ignorance on the part of the perp, but at least he was smart enough to put a fan guard over that finger chopper of a fan.


----------



## micropage7 (May 7, 2022)

the cheap utp cable actually is good but the wires are too thin to crimp so i pair that with normal utp cable then protect it with plastic snack bag






don't worry coz i put that indoor, so it's pretty safe


----------



## micropage7 (May 8, 2022)

the Buffalo AirStation WCR-G300 runs pretty hot and too bad it has no ventilation at all, so i drill some on the back of the router and i add cord to hang the router


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 8, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> the Buffalo AirStation WCR-G300 runs pretty hot and too bad it has no ventilation at all, so i drill some on the back of the router and i add cord to hang the router
> View attachment 246609


Both Playing with routers I see.




Iron had a runaway and I managed to delaminate a pad and rip it off in one fell swoop having to make a new pad and replace a smd resistor I lost in the process

Doing it with an eyeglass definitely is ghetto.


----------



## Ibizadr (May 10, 2022)

Today I do this active cooling to my ram. 90mm fan attached with black straps. Maybe 90mm was to big for this, but for now it's my choice maybe later I buy a small one.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 10, 2022)

Ibizadr said:


> Today I do this active cooling to my ram. 90mm fan attached with black straps. Maybe 90mm was to big for this, but for now it's my choice maybe later I buy a small one. View attachment 246951View attachment 246952View attachment 246953


That's not so ghetto. It actually looks like it belongs. Nice!


----------



## 80251 (May 10, 2022)

@Ibizadr
I always thought with watercooling CPU's it was the VRM's that were the worry and that cooling RAM was of secondary importance?


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 10, 2022)

80251 said:


> @Ibizadr
> I always thought with watercooling CPU's it was the VRM's that were the worry and that cooling RAM was of secondary importance?


That can be true. But cooling performance RAM need cooling too.


----------



## Valantar (May 10, 2022)

80251 said:


> @Ibizadr
> I always thought with watercooling CPU's it was the VRM's that were the worry and that cooling RAM was of secondary importance?


If it's Samsung B-die and clocked high, it can easily exceed the ~50°C where it becomes unstable. B-die is notoriously temperature sensitive. I've got an NF-A12x15 stuffed in between my RAM and case panel for the exact same reason.


----------



## MachineLearning (May 10, 2022)

Valantar said:


> If it's Samsung B-die and clocked high, it can easily exceed the ~50°C where it becomes unstable. B-die is notoriously temperature sensitive. I've got an NF-A12x15 stuffed in between my RAM and case panel for the exact same reason.


Of course OP is using a DDR4 board - but for the sake of inclusion I'll add that some DDR3 (tRCD w/ Elpida BDSE for example) scales with temperature, and basically all overclocked DDR2 >2.2v also warrants active cooling (imo at least), or at a minimum great airflow.


----------



## Ibizadr (May 10, 2022)

80251 said:


> @Ibizadr
> I always thought with watercooling CPU's it was the VRM's that were the worry and that cooling RAM was of secondary importance?


My ram running at 3800 cl14 with 1.51v so in some memtest it reach 4xºc and summer its coming to Portugal so I do this for now.. I'm still impressed with this fan at max fan it's inaudible, considering change my factory corsair fan(3) to some  arctic fans, cheap great cfm and great noise levels.


----------



## micropage7 (May 16, 2022)

the problem when you run adsl or gpon router is the heat, although it just run fine, sometimes it's worrying when you need to run it 24/7
so i make some holes, then as usual wire heatsink












  look like little plants there



the middle is the broadcom chipset that hella hot


----------



## JackOO7 (May 16, 2022)

I don't know if passively cooling the X570 chip has been a subject, but this is how I've done this (on a Asus CH VIII Hero).
No fan noise and the temp never exceed 55 deg. C.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 17, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> the problem when you run adsl or gpon router is the heat, although it just run fine, sometimes it's worrying when you need to run it 24/7
> so i make some holes, then as usual wire heatsink
> View attachment 247629
> View attachment 247630
> ...


Two thumbs up for that janky, but functional ghetto mod! That is the full-on spirit of ghetto modding!


----------



## joemama (May 17, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> the problem when you run adsl or gpon router is the heat, although it just run fine, sometimes it's worrying when you need to run it 24/7
> so i make some holes, then as usual wire heatsink
> 
> 
> ...


It would probably work better with simply a 1~3mm thick sheet of copper directly sticked to the chip package but damn that's cute


----------



## Kwadratowicz (May 17, 2022)

It's Just a part of system, but ive had fan from ryzen 2600, and gtx 650. So It looks like this.


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2022)

aint nothin more ghetto than cable ties holding on a heatsink


----------



## caroline! (May 19, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> the problem when you run adsl or gpon router is the heat, although it just run fine, sometimes it's worrying when you need to run it 24/7
> so i make some holes, then as usual wire heatsink
> 
> 
> ...


Eh I just took the board out and put a dead transformer on top of the chip, begone heat.

No wireless though so it's smaller.

Also:
>router's called fiberhome
>fiber
>it's ADSL


----------



## Calenhad (May 19, 2022)

Wish I had som pictures of my old hacks.

My first overclocking attempt was replacing the stock 68K cpu in an Amiga 500 with a higher clock rated 68K. Then I doubled the clock frequency for the cpu. Sadly this caused it to try and write to the floppy at double speed which did not work. Everything else worked perfectly. Many games ran better. But saving data was a no go. It had an external switch to go back to normal clock if I was using software that needed to write data. But that had to be done with the power off, so you either had write access or higher clock speed.

Made a led fan out of a 80mm Enermax fan with clear fan blades some 15-20 years ago. I am fairly certain it was the first commercially available fan with clear blades but I won't bet on it. It had clear blades and a bluegrey frame. Drilled a hole in each corner, glued in four blue leds, added some resistors, hooked it to 5V and off it went.

God knows how many pc chassis I have drilled, dremeled, and/or bent to fit hardware. Zip-tying fans to everything. Glueing heatsinks to stuff that sometimes should and often should not have them. Suspending 2.5" drives with rubberbands in 3.5" bays because there were no 2.5" mounts. Used electric tape once to tape two 2.5" ssds together since the chassis had only one mount.

The list goes on. I will see if I can find some more recent mods and provide pictures, instead of anecdotal histories.


----------



## Kwadratowicz (May 19, 2022)

Gtx was just to my build with spare parts. (Future network storage).
I was using this cooler with stock cpu. (I used wago connectors, cause I've had some stock intel cooler fans and i stacked 2 together for xeon x3450). 



After some time friend gave me his cooler cause for him it bend pins in ryzen 2600 when he was trying removing it, so i swapped stock with this tower cooler (almost damaging socket cause when I was installing it  tilted and almost attacked my mobo (gigabyte ga h55m d2h).
This blue white cable is power button from some old pc, cause front panel in this case was not responding.



It was quite fun to make it, but i need to get some powersupply with more connectors, cause this ps from dell hase only 1x24, 1xsata, 1x4, and i guess fdd connector.


----------



## micropage7 (May 21, 2022)

just another testing, with longer wire and the result is pretty good
with around 41 celcius on the bottom and around 35 celcius on the top of the wire
before that maybe around 50 celcius or more, enough to burn my finger if i stick my finger on that chip for several seconds



i guess i'll stick on this model



Kwadratowicz said:


> Gtx was just to my build with spare parts. (Future network storage).
> I was using this cooler with stock cpu. (I used wago connectors, cause I've had some stock intel cooler fans and i stacked 2 together for xeon x3450).
> 
> View attachment 248073View attachment 248074
> ...


wait, you don't put anything on that psu?
it could miss and slam the heatsink


----------



## Kwadratowicz (May 21, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> wait, you don't put anything on that psu?
> it could miss and slam the heatsink


24pin cable is so short that it is not possible to flip over to the heatsink.



And I've checked this was flipped and the psu just stayed on graphics.


----------



## xtreemchaos (May 21, 2022)

i must say looking at all these mods makes me feel normal   if there is that sorta thing.


----------



## Kwadratowicz (May 21, 2022)

xtreemchaos said:


> i must say looking at all these mods makes me feel normal   if there is that sorta thing.


this is spare build, my official build is more normal , just gtx 1070 ti mini from zotack with noctua industrial 140mm fan (cause i damaged stock fans) with pla adapter (one of small cases where 3d printer is really usefull )


And finally i've changed old rubberbands in nvme heatsink to zipties 



Fan from graphic card is connected to pump fan header on my mobo, and is controlled via software funcontrol that reads temperature from gpu with that i can set quite silent fan curves, cause 140mm is way better than stock small fans (110mm and 90mm) that zotack attatched to gpu.


----------



## micropage7 (May 21, 2022)

another buy 
Asus RT-AC87U

the body looks ok but i suspect something not right and yea i found that the power switch is kinda miss, damn asus, you make expensive router with unreliable power switch
and so far only asus that has worse power switch, then i slip thick clear plastic and double tape it into its place to push the power






checking the heatsink and i found that the thermal tape harder to remove so i have to use a knife to remove the heatsink


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2022)

Kwadratowicz said:


> 24pin cable is so short that it is not possible to flip over to the heatsink.
> 
> View attachment 248238View attachment 248239
> 
> ...


You know that 20/24 pin extension cables exist, yeah?

I have one of these PSU's i use for testing, and i use a 20 pin extender + a 4 to 8 pin extender/adaptor for the CPU plug

Makes life a lot less... fire-hazardy.


Edit: Thanks to extensions becoming cool for gamers, the cheaper ones often are designed for dual PSU use - you can just cut the extra connector off


----------



## micropage7 (May 28, 2022)

my friend's mouse is broken, then he tried to fix it with super glue, but too bad he put that too much then the 2nd time he drop it and no way to tight it up coz the screw is not work and the thread is gone
so using clear tape to fix it up, i know it's kinda annoying but there's no complain. it means everything is ok


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 28, 2022)

Mussels said:


> You know that 20/24 pin extension cables exist, yeah?
> 
> I have one of these PSU's i use for testing, and i use a 20 pin extender + a 4 to 8 pin extender/adaptor for the CPU plug
> 
> ...


I see your extension and raise you one 90 degree connector.. 









						90 Degree Angle 24 Pin ATX Connector for Motherboard Mainboard
					

Black 90 Degree Right Angle 24 Pin ATX EATX ITX Connector for Motherboard Mainboard by Mnpctech. This 24 pin to 24 pin 90 Degree Motherboard Connector Adapter allows you to hide your 24 pin Main board / Motherboard Cable. This saves you a great deal of time in making your own ATX 90 degree...




					www.mnpctech.com


----------



## freeagent (May 28, 2022)

So much ghetto in here


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> View attachment 249135
> my friend's mouse is broken, then he tried to fix it with super glue, but too bad he put that too much then the 2nd time he drop it and no way to tight it up coz the screw is not work and the thread is gone
> so using clear tape to fix it up, i know it's kinda annoying but there's no complain. it means everything is ok


We need a concern emoji


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 29, 2022)

Mussels said:


> We need a concern emoji









See the last one? Hmmm.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 29, 2022)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> See the last one? Hmmm.


Knife Hand


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 2, 2022)

just bought AC3200, the seller stated that the body cracked




and put superglue then add shred paper to reinforce


----------



## freeagent (Jun 2, 2022)

Does the paper really help? I can sort of see it helping, but not sure..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 2, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Does the paper really help? I can sort of see it helping, but not sure..


Resin/hardener/ suspension material


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 2, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Does the paper really help? I can sort of see it helping, but not sure..


from the looks, yes 
some say use baking soda to make the bonding better, but i don't have baking soda
from what i tried it help the glue cure better and minimizing white residue/ stressing the plastic


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 2, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> from the looks, yes
> some say use baking soda to make the bonding better, but i don't have baking soda
> from what i tried it help the glue cure better and minimizing white residue/ stressing the plastic


It 's like paper machete or particle board/veneer


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 2, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> It 's like paper machete or particle board/veneer


its from brown cardboard
i shred the paper then i scrape the paper using knife leaving it to fiber


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 2, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> its from brown cardboard
> i shred the paper then i scrape the paper using knife leaving it to fiber


Im saying the process


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 2, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Im saying the process


yeah, coz i think when you make like that the glue will easier to fill it up and giving more solid result


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 2, 2022)

Which it did add extra strength. I use plastic welder epoxy lol


----------



## AsRock (Jun 2, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> from the looks, yes
> some say use baking soda to make the bonding better, but i don't have baking soda
> from what i tried it help the glue cure better and minimizing white residue/ stressing the plastic



Baking soda and super glue does, it's pretty instant too.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2022)

I just... use glue.

I cant tell if you lot are weird, or i am.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 2, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I just... use glue.
> 
> I cant tell if you lot are weird, or i am.


Both. I have used the technique above before. But I've also been even more ghetto and used donor pieces of plastic and a soldering iron to melt the cracked plastic back together. Like you though, I've use glue to just glue the cracks and call it good.


----------



## Valantar (Jun 2, 2022)

AsRock said:


> Baking soda and super glue does, it's pretty instant too.


That's an interesting technique - do you just sprinkle baking soda onto already applied superglue, do you add it beforehand, or do you somehow mix them before applying?


----------



## lZKoce (Jun 2, 2022)

Valantar said:


> That's an interesting technique - do you just sprinkle baking soda onto already applied superglue, do you add it beforehand, or do you somehow mix them before applying?


I've used this thousand times. Including repairing my car bumper. You generously apply the glue first and sprinkle on top. It solidifies almost instantly. You can grind it down later on with a dremel or sanding paper or whatever. It can fix pretty nasty plastic breaks where only glue will not hold it together.


----------



## Valantar (Jun 2, 2022)

lZKoce said:


> I've used this thousand times. Including repairing my car bumper. You generously apply the glue first and sprinkle on top. It solidifies almost instantly. You can grind it down later on with a dremel or sanding paper or whatever. It can fix pretty nasty plastic breaks where only glue will not hold it together.


Damn, I wish I knew this last week when I was unsuccessfully trying to superglue a broken screw mount in a laptop. That would have been a good thing to try it out on. I'll keep it in mind though, thanks for the explainer


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 3, 2022)

not mine but my friend's
i dunno how they ruin their cable charger, not only once but many




and from the last router that i bought, i realize the 2.4ghz is pretty bad, first i think it's from not compatible or whatsoever then i tried reflashing with older firmware and i got the same result
now i suspect something not right and the IC is burned, i dunno i should feel lucky or not the 5ghz is still good


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 4, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> the IC is burned


thats going too far! its only been _slightly_ overheated and thats really dust on the top!


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 5, 2022)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> thats going too far! its only been _slightly_ overheated and thats really dust on the top!


nope, i've checked it and actually the white spot is a hole  on the chip so that ic is dead


----------



## Mussels (Jun 5, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> nope, i've checked it and actually the white spot is a hole  on the chip so that ic is dead


Oh. I C what you did there.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 7, 2022)

area that close to the coil always blacked by residue, i guess it's pretty common problem
nothing special, just peel the sticker and layering the place so it won't affect the plastic


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 7, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> just bought AC3200, the seller stated that the body cracked
> View attachment 249591
> 
> and put superglue then add shred paper to reinforce
> View attachment 249592


Is it even worth fixing? It doesn't seem to be structural and router is that kind of thing which you put somewhere and don't ever see again until it's time to upgrade or it starts to malfunction.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 7, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> Is it even worth fixing? It doesn't seem to be structural and router is that kind of thing which you put somewhere and don't ever see again until it's time to upgrade or it starts to malfunction.


actually not fixing, just minimize the effect to the plastic especially for long term
if you have electric stuff that has coil on it, usually the area around it have some black residue due to carbon


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 7, 2022)

Looks like you, guys, are having too much fun without me.
Finally got some spare time to share some of the ridiculous stuff I've been doing recently. 
I'll start a couple of snapshots, but it has not one, not two, but tree[!!!] ghetto mods at the same time:
1) Sad and abused S9 on a boom arm is basically a display for my FLIR One and/or hi-def crotchcam. One thing that really sucks, is that I can't use it for my microscope, but I have a few ghetto-ideas on how to fix that.
2) Same mic arm also serves for hanging things, like a "fancy" $1 UV flashlight for curing photomask on PCBs
3) The thing that's drying under the flashlight is a recently modded and butchered digital caliper, which my buddy is already using on his PETG filament extruder (as a diameter sensor). Added a missing mini-USB port for data acquisition (but it's not actually USB, but more like the worst implementation of i2c).



...and I totally forgot to capture a row of neodymium magnets, which I use to hang screwdrivers, random tools, and charging cables, cause my desk has been a total mess for the past 3 months. 
I think that boom arm is the best $8 I ever spent.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 8, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> Is it even worth fixing? It doesn't seem to be structural and router is that kind of thing which you put somewhere and don't ever see again until it's time to upgrade or it starts to malfunction.


sorry, i must be sleepy to reply that
if all of the stuff in my house run on 5ghz it will be ok, even they say 5 ghz it's better than 2.4 ghz
actually i dunno what happened on the router, looks like get smashed by heavy box since one of the antenna not align and some of heatsink mounting gone


----------



## Selaya (Jun 8, 2022)

silentbogo said:


> Looks like you, guys, are having too much fun without me.
> Finally got some spare time to share some of the ridiculous stuff I've been doing recently.
> I'll start a couple of snapshots, but it has not one, not two, but tree[!!!] ghetto mods at the same time:
> 1) Sad and abused S9 on a boom arm is basically a display for my FLIR One and/or hi-def crotchcam. One thing that really sucks, is that I can't use it for my microscope, but I have a few ghetto-ideas on how to fix that.
> ...


wow. been awhile since we saw you around. glad to see you're alive (and hopefully well)!


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 8, 2022)

Selaya said:


> wow. been awhile since we saw you around. glad to see you're alive (and hopefully well)!


I'm OK, just very-very busy lately. Apparently being good at making/fixing things is a valuable skill in wartime. The only difference is that now I get a bigger "variety" of things to fix, not just boring laptops and consumer electronics. Best of all (or worst, especially for my schedule), my buddy moved his manufacturing equipment to my town (just outside of Kiev), so now he can torture me in-person with his crazy ideas and projects.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 8, 2022)

silentbogo said:


> I'm OK, just very-very busy lately. Apparently being good at making/fixing things is a valuable skill in wartime. The only difference is that *now I get a bigger "variety" of things to fix*, not just boring laptops and consumer electronics. Best of all (or worst, especially for my schedule), my buddy moved his manufacturing equipment to my town (just outside of Kiev), so now he can torture me in-person with his crazy ideas and projects.


So no more blenders and toasters?

Keep the faith, you'll be swamped with those laptops and electronics again soon.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 8, 2022)

silentbogo said:


> I'm OK, just very-very busy lately. Apparently being good at making/fixing things is a valuable skill in wartime. The only difference is that now I get a bigger "variety" of things to fix, not just boring laptops and consumer electronics. Best of all (or worst, especially for my schedule), my buddy moved his manufacturing equipment to my town (just outside of Kiev), so now he can torture me in-person with his crazy ideas and projects.


Glad you're safe, doing well and keeping busy & productive!


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 8, 2022)

since my hako kick the bucket about 2 years ago ive been using these cheap T12 soldering irons which are great but the control boxes are so light thay move all over so put together this simple fix using L brackets and rubber feet also theres a ESD safe mod if you can spot it.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 8, 2022)

xtreemchaos said:


> since my hako kick the bucket about 2 years ago ive been using these cheap T12 soldering irons which are great but the control boxes are so light thay move all over so put together this simple fix using L brackets and rubber feet also theres a ESD safe mod if you can spot it.
> View attachment 250269
> View attachment 250268



We have this one:
I bought it around 1999.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 8, 2022)

xtreemchaos said:


> since my hako kick the bucket about 2 years ago ive been using these cheap T12 soldering irons which are great but the control boxes are so light thay move all over so put together this simple fix using L brackets and rubber feet also theres a ESD safe mod if you can spot it.
> View attachment 250269
> View attachment 250268


i have to say it's pretty neat


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 8, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> i have to say it's pretty neat


thanks bud.


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 8, 2022)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> So no more blenders and toasters?


  
And those too... Which reminds me - I need to tell my office neighbor to pick up his 2 microwaves.
On the bright side - I had enough time to go through my ceiling-high piles of parts and finally fix a few things I've been putting on a backburner for the past 4-5 years (PSUs, motherboards, GPUs etc.).


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 9, 2022)

Now, this one was unexpected.... 
Got a Dell E5550 laptop from one of my co-workers, which started to suffer from worn rubber standoffs (actual repair is unrelated).
Not sure whether he takes all sayings literally, or this is his exquisite version of sarcasm     


Spoiler


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2022)

When you said rubber, i was thinking of


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 12, 2022)

actually i hate using electrical tape coz it will leave any gluey residue on the cables, so i just wrap the cables with clear plastic then finish it with normal tape


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 12, 2022)

why not just use heat shrink instead much less fucking around with plastic and tape and does a better job all round


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 12, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> why not just use heat shrink instead much less fucking around with plastic and tape and does a better job all round


You have to cut and resolder the wires to get the heatshrink tubing on, so their solution seems like a solid fix.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jun 12, 2022)

Here you go......




My ZX Spectrum+ ghetto cooling mode for ULA chip  




Broken old lap-top(screen/keyboard kaput) that I put it in some old box and mount some old mobo cooler and make it to work perfectly fine....looks kinda fugly but hey it works....









My GTX 1070TI...It was Actually Asus-Turbo blower version that I didn't like(heat&noise) so I switched cooler with some old broken GTX 580 it was a bit tricky to mount everything and cool the memory and VRM but after some adjustments works GREAT temps even when the card is OC staying bellow 70c....on back side I put some little-silly purple plate to disperse the heat....


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You have to cut and resolder the wires to get the heatshrink tubing on, so their solution seems like a solid fix.


I mean, i've just cut the heatshrink and melted it back together


----------



## Valantar (Jun 12, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I mean, i've just cut the heatshrink and melted it back together


Wait, what? How does that even work? To melt heatshrink you have to heat it _way_ past its shrinking point, meaning it'll mostly be pre-shrunk before you can melt it together, meaning the melting will also melt what is underneath unless the shrunk heatshrink is very loose. Or are you using some extremely localized heat source? Soldering iron? I'd love to see a real-life example of this.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 12, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You have to cut and resolder the wires to get the heatshrink tubing on, so their solution seems like a solid fix.


Take another look at the photo the wire was already cut


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 13, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> why not just use heat shrink instead much less fucking around with plastic and tape and does a better job all round


yea, but if you using heat shrink the cable will stiffer


----------



## Quigly (Jun 14, 2022)

I know there's all kinds of fancy test bench cases but where's the fun in that. Recycled motherboard tray from an old ATX case, some felt pads for feet, 300w TFX PSU, and after getting tired of the 'mobility' of the aio using double sided tape, some mounting corner brackets to keep it in place. Added bonus, got rid of fan rattle at high rpm while crunching.  Before and after enclosed.


----------



## Blue4130 (Jun 14, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> It 's like paper machete or particle board/veneer


I'm killing myself thinking about Jason Voorhees trying to kill campers with a paper machete.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Wait, what? How does that even work? To melt heatshrink you have to heat it _way_ past its shrinking point, meaning it'll mostly be pre-shrunk before you can melt it together, meaning the melting will also melt what is underneath unless the shrunk heatshrink is very loose. Or are you using some extremely localized heat source? Soldering iron? I'd love to see a real-life example of this.


with enough fire, anything is possible
oh and the adhesive on tape melts in high ambients

you dont know suffering til you've tried manually removing that melted goo off wiring


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 15, 2022)

Mussels said:


> you dont know suffering til you've tried manually removing that melted goo off wiring


Some of us do, it feels like you're trying to remove your fingerprints the hard way.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jun 15, 2022)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Some of us do, it feels like you're trying to remove your fingerprints the hard way.


Wait, there's an easy way?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 15, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Wait, there's an easy way?


Go ahead, try it wearing gloves...


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 18, 2022)

Here we go, the new batch of ghetto from this week, and fortunately it was all mine and all intended. 
Long story short, I've decided to build a 3D printer. It's a run of the mill Prusa i3, but not the boring type   
What makes it non-boring, is that I'm willing to sacrifice some comfort and manual labor in order to make it as cheap as possible, while being as good as possible. 
Some parts are mismatched, and some parts have fundamental flaws, which includes my super-sturdy 3mm steel chassis.
1) It's been cut to the template with no margin for error
2) It's been meticulously and generously powder-coated, which made ^1 pointless since I had to file-down each and every joint by hand anyways 
3) There are some mistakes, both in assembly manual, and in the hardware itself.
This brings me to the first of many pearls:



LCD front panel was meant to be RAMPS-compatible, but for some reason it was totally misaligned. Had to spend nearly an hour de-soldering and rewiring the display just to move it 10mm higher... 
Thickness was also an issue, which meant it was time for some "hi-tech" sticky tape and "precision-cut" leftover padding for laminate floors.
Encoder is still a bit misaligned, but that's exactly why big-ass knobs were invented


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 18, 2022)

Frigging awesome to see you posting @silentbogo    

How are things in Kiev?


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 18, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Frigging awesome to see you posting @silentbogo
> 
> How are things in Kiev?


Relatively quiet. Few air raid sirens every day, but fortunately no rockets. Everyone is so used to it that they just keep going about their business.

Work is going well. Got a few side-hustles last month. The whole reason I'm building this thing, is because I've already earned a "free" lifetime supply of PETG after helping my friend to fix his production line (he makes filament for 3d printers). That's a ghetto-mod story for another day  
Staying busy as usual.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 26, 2022)

using hot glue stick as laptop pad, i can't use foam coz in days it will flat enough to support the weight, so i need something that more solid, so i cut the stick and double tape it



not very neat but it looks ok


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2022)

We're using raw, untoasted glue now.

That's actually a really good idea. I like it.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 26, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> using hot glue stick as laptop pad, i can't use foam coz in days it will flat enough to support the weight, so i need something that more solid, so i cut the stick and double tape it
> View attachment 252420
> not very neat but it looks ok


why not use the hot glue to stick the hot glue to it to stick the hot glue stick?


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 26, 2022)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> why not use the hot glue to stick the hot glue to it to stick the hot glue stick?


i don't wanna leave any gluey residue everywhere, if it works just leave it as it is


----------



## bobbybluz (Jun 27, 2022)

Not exactly totally ghetto but I did need the Dremel, utility knife, small files and electric drill to add this USB C port to this front drive bay panel. It did help that there was a perfed knock-out for where I wanted to locate it but the mounting was totally different. I had to cut off a mounting post inside the panel, remove the knock-out then slightly enlarge it for proper fit, drill the holes for the mounting screws then assemble and install it.

The total cost off Ebay for the 4 port USB panel, USB C socket & cable plus taxes and shipping was around $20. I'm going to make another one for my Cosmos II case but I need to get a C socket with a longer cable to reach the mobo.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 27, 2022)

bobbybluz said:


> Not exactly totally ghetto but I did need the Dremel, utility knife, small files and electric drill to add this USB C port to this front drive bay panel.


That's just modding done well!


----------



## dnm_TX (Jun 27, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> using hot glue stick as laptop pad, i can't use foam coz in days it will flat enough to support the weight, so i need something that more solid, so i cut the stick and double tape it
> View attachment 252420
> not very neat but it looks ok


Couldn't resist,had to post my....invention. Cheers 
On my end is more like to raise it a bit more for better air circulation without altering the original pads.


----------



## eazen (Jun 28, 2022)

bobbybluz said:


> Not exactly totally ghetto but I did need the Dremel, utility knife, small files and electric drill to add this USB C port to this front drive bay panel. It did help that there was a perfed knock-out for where I wanted to locate it but the mounting was totally different. I had to cut off a mounting post inside the panel, remove the knock-out then slightly enlarge it for proper fit, drill the holes for the mounting screws then assemble and install it.
> 
> The total cost off Ebay for the 4 port USB panel, USB C socket & cable plus taxes and shipping was around $20. I'm going to make another one for my Cosmos II case but I need to get a C socket with a longer cable to reach the mobo.


Reminds me of when I had to use the USB C of my GPU because the bracket was in the way of mainboard IO and didn’t let the cable properly go into the mainboards USB C slot. Luckily since then I didn’t need it anymore.


----------



## silentbogo (Jun 28, 2022)

dnm_TX said:


> Couldn't resist,had to post my....invention. Cheers
> On my end is more like to raise it a bit more for better air circulation without altering the original pads.


That's not ghetto enough - getoutahere with your better-than-factory solutions       
P.S. I think I will do the same thing on a customer lappy tomorrow. Dell Inspiron 15 Gaming in some weird config. Had the worst GPU and the least RAM, but the best CPU in a lineup, but CPU heats up like crazy (50-ish or more idle in "balanced" mode 7700HQ).


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 29, 2022)

dnm_TX said:


> Couldn't resist,had to post my....invention. Cheers
> On my end is more like to raise it a bit more for better air circulation without altering the original pads.


nice but you should remove the stock feet and replace it with the thicker one, yeah thin laptop usually has bad cooling performance


----------



## dnm_TX (Jun 29, 2022)

silentbogo said:


> That's not ghetto enough - getoutahere with your better-than-factory solutions


I agree(i should've wrapped it up in a duck tape first ) but this thread here is the closest for anyone to show their home made PC or Laptop's inventions/improvements.


micropage7 said:


> nice but you should remove the stock feet and replace it with the thicker one


It's a still a new lappy and my heart hurts when only thinking of drilling holes or removing parts from it. One day...maybe


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 2, 2022)

back to the old school laptop, it has bad hdd ventilation although it looks ok actually makes me worried for a long term, especially for daily
so i drill the cover of the hdd, nothing too much just grab a drill and draw some pattern then drill it up


----------



## delshay (Jul 5, 2022)

GA-MA785GM-US2H Motherboard Repaired (Now fixed)

After the MOSFET blew-up I replaced every single MOSFET on this motherboard to Infineon IPD70N03S4L-04, including nortbidge, southbridge, Hypertransport, Memory,  basically everything that had K3818 & K3819 MOSFET.


I had a number of problems when doing this work & I got sloppy & burnt the 24 pin header slightly. The BIOS seems very buggy or I have a faulty motherboard from when I first receive it, So this motherboard has moved to experimentation until further notice.

In the only photo below sofar you can see missing capacitors. Do not be alarmed, the capacitors are there but can't be seen on this side of the motherboard. Most of the capacitors are now on the other side of the PCB sporting some of the latest capacitors with the lowest ESR with some yet to released capacitors yet to hit the market. Apart from the 12v capacitors & the tiny Tantalum all of the capacitors are below
4 m ohms. All capacitors on the back are Surface Mount & there are still some electrolytic to be removed, & replaced.

PERFORMANCE

Normally the MOSFETS only make CPU run at a lower voltage, & i'm not disappointed here, but it looks like it can do 4.1GHz all cores prime95 (not confirmed).


OLD MOSFETS: 4GHz 1.525v

NEW MOSFETS: 4GHz 1.475v (confirmed Prime95) not in screenshot below.

The main focus of the screenshot below is the Northbridge/Hypertransport. It's the first time i got them working together with this processor, but with a dual core processor it can do 2.9GHz, but playing around what seems like a buggy BIOS once it hit 3.250GHz, but I can't repeat it. .


UNDER ALL CIRCUMSTANCES NO ONE MUST COPY WHAT I HAVE DONE.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 5, 2022)

making washer by using plastic from shampoo bootle




my manual lens thread is gone but i can't find the rest, actually i try to avoid glueing it but i saw a space there, so i managed to slip plastic from cotton bud to hold the screw, so far it works pretty good


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 10, 2022)

I was digging in my phone today and almost forgot one more Dell-related "cosmetic" mod.
Dude's charger was a bit torn and chewed up near the plug, but the wiring was sound and solid.
Didn't feel like hunting down an original 150W DELL charger in place of still working one, so I did some patching, reinforcing, and "modding".
A bit of blue heatshrink and a few holes for the charge light - good as new


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 11, 2022)

silentbogo said:


> I was digging in my phone today and almost forgot one more Dell-related "cosmetic" mod.
> Dude's charger was a bit torn and chewed up near the plug, but the wiring was sound and solid.
> Didn't feel like hunting down an original 150W DELL charger in place of still working one, so I did some patching, reinforcing, and "modding".
> A bit of blue heatshrink and a few holes for the charge light - good as new
> View attachment 254314View attachment 254315


I've done this, but I shrink-wrapped it to not only add stregnth to the cord end but to deliberately cover up the blue led light. Way too bright for my liking.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 12, 2022)

one reason i hate non removable antenna is when it loose it's annoying
this time i put a piece of plastic under the antenna and tie it 





broken power button, no probs just move the switch to outside    (not mine)


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 13, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> one reason i hate non removable antenna is when it loose it's annoying
> this time i put a piece of plastic under the antenna and tie it
> 
> View attachment 254509
> ...


you could make a new switch panel out of cardboard and duct tape. Maybe even glue a knob, a 6 sided dice?, of sorts on the tip of the button.


.....

Sorry it that too ghetto?


----------



## mechtech (Jul 14, 2022)

silentbogo said:


> Relatively quiet. Few air raid sirens every day, but fortunately no rockets. Everyone is so used to it that they just keep going about their business.
> 
> Work is going well. Got a few side-hustles last month. The whole reason I'm building this thing, is because I've already earned a "free" lifetime supply of PETG after helping my friend to fix his production line *(he makes filament for 3d printers).* That's a ghetto-mod story for another day
> Staying busy as usual.


Available to buy online, or just for local sales?


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 14, 2022)

mechtech said:


> Available to buy online, or just for local sales?


Local for now. There's still a long way to go before we get the quality up to decent levels and be "good enough" to sell overseas. For now it's simply "dirt-cheap, works with 0.6+mm nozzle". Good stuff for large-format printers, but terrible for small scale consumer stuff.


----------



## masterdeejay (Jul 16, 2022)

I optimalized my tesla m40 cooling. Additional external fan, and duct tape for sealing. Little overclock (From 1112 boost and 6000 ram to 1227 boost, 7200 ram)
Repasted with MX-5, but the pads are original. 76C after superposition extreme benchmark. It is bellow 70C in games so there is much more oc possible.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 16, 2022)

masterdeejay said:


> I optimalized my tesla m40 cooling. Additional external fan, and duct tape for sealing. Little overclock (From 1112 boost and 6000 ram to 1227 boost, 7200 ram)
> Repasted with MX-5, but the pads are original. 76C after superposition extreme benchmark. It is bellow 70C in games so there is much more oc possible.
> View attachment 254930
> 
> View attachment 254931View attachment 254932View attachment 254933


wait, you cut the HDD bay there to make some room?


----------



## masterdeejay (Jul 16, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> wait, you cut the HDD bay there to make some room?


Yes, because the card is very long.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2022)

My monitors didnt line up on a new mount





Detachable quick-disconnects + Mr Ryobi = they line up now


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 17, 2022)

Mussels said:


> My monitors didnt line up on a new mount
> 
> View attachment 255027
> 
> ...


Maybe arrange you displays in a vertical stack? Just an idea..


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 17, 2022)

I heared 2 ultra wide curved monitors mounted vertical is the new fashion....

j/k


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 17, 2022)

Mussels said:


> My monitors didnt line up on a new mount
> 
> View attachment 255027
> 
> ...


Mr. Ryobi needs to take Mrs. Deburring on a date.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Maybe arrange you displays in a vertical stack? Just an idea..


My neck says big nono

You can do that with 24" screens, it's not possible with 32" unless you're super far back



DeathtoGnomes said:


> Mr. Ryobi needs to take Mrs. Deburring on a date.


I need some dremel attachments, it's not something i'm super familiar with but it's on the to-buy list


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 18, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I need some dremel attachments, it's not something i'm super familiar with but it's on the to-buy list


go out, find a gravel road, pick a sharp pointy stone, glue it to the drill bit, poof!, instant Dremel!

(suggestions like this is what happens when you read too much of the Ghetto Mods thread....)


----------



## Valantar (Jul 18, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I need some dremel attachments, it's not something i'm super familiar with but it's on the to-buy list


Simple deburring can be done with a large drill bit or countersink bit in a pinch. Definitely no need for a dremel unless you want to be fancy about it.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Simple deburring can be done with a large drill bit or countersink bit in a pinch. Definitely no need for a dremel unless you want to be fancy about it.


that's all i did in the end, i grabbed a large lookin thingy bob and ran it over the holes quickly, ran of out F's to give and left it be

Cant remember if that was before or after photos, but i ran out of F's so i cant check


----------



## Valantar (Jul 18, 2022)

Mussels said:


> that's all i did in the end, i grabbed a large lookin thingy bob and ran it over the holes quickly, ran of out F's to give and left it be
> 
> Cant remember if that was before or after photos, but i ran out of F's so i cant check


You've probably paid too many respects, easy to run out of F's that way.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 18, 2022)

How many F's are there in a workday?


----------



## Valantar (Jul 18, 2022)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> How many F's are there in a workday?


Depends on the job, the working conditions, the pay, and more. AFAIK the range is from zero to near infinity, though the average number of F's/workday is probably rather close to zero.


----------



## anfazi54 (Jul 20, 2022)

umm i don't know what is ghetto mod, i would like to see for examples


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 20, 2022)

anfazi54 said:


> umm i don't know what is ghetto mod, i would like to see for examples


umm read the thread from the beginning until you do know.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Jul 20, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> using hot glue stick as laptop pad, i can't use foam coz in days it will flat enough to support the weight, so i need something that more solid, so i cut the stick and double tape it
> 
> not very neat but it looks ok


I've used low viscosity UV cured glue for this on my daughters laptop. Works great.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 20, 2022)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> umm read the thread from the beginning until you do know.


Well said.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 20, 2022)

Hi,
Last night chair wanted to retire so have to look back to see if this is the worst ghetto rig ever 
Sux went you run out of rope and have to use romex 

Only has to last until friday night and my cheapo wally world replacement chair shows up


----------



## Blaeza (Jul 20, 2022)

My chair gives me numb ass and everything associated with that area.  How to fix ghettolords?


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 20, 2022)

Blaeza said:


> My chair gives me numb ass and everything associated with that area.  How to fix ghettolords?


Lose weight   

You could try putting a pair of fairly stiff pillows lengthwise to reduce the stress on your tailbone. Duct tape them on to keep it ghetto.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 20, 2022)

Hi,
Damn I knew I was forgetting something duct tape 

Don't miss that lumbar support pillow to under the shirt


----------



## Blaeza (Jul 20, 2022)

I'm skinny, how dare you!  Hmm, might be a good technique...


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 20, 2022)

Blaeza said:


> I'm skinny, how dare you!  Hmm, might be a good technique...


Hey, you posted your weight around here, I call it fair game

All in fun


----------



## Blaeza (Jul 20, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Hey, you posted your weight around here, I call it fair game
> 
> All in fun


Would not say it to my face.  Psychopathic fat man who punches radiators for lols.  E Honda with mental issues is me.


----------



## masterdeejay (Jul 21, 2022)

Optimization stage 2: backplate cooling. (Backside vram cooling)


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2022)

masterdeejay said:


> Optimization stage 2: backplate cooling. (Backside vram cooling)
> View attachment 255508
> View attachment 255509
> View attachment 255510


That brings back memories of why I water cooled my 3090


I forgot to take pics but i just had to hook up two hoses to my CPU block, stuck some paper towel on the "in" and gave my 5800x a blowjob up it's rear end

She was a dirty girl and blew crapola everywhere








I cant wait for the radiator cleaning kit to arrive, i'm tired of this crap gunking the block up


----------



## Courier 6 (Jul 22, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Last night chair wanted to retire so have to look back to see if this is the worst ghetto rig ever
> Sux went you run out of rope and have to use romex
> 
> ...


at least yours looks a litlle bit better than mine LOL


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 22, 2022)

anfazi54 said:


> umm i don't know what is ghetto mod, i would like to see for examples


Um Its an American Adaptation / modern Term evolved From the English/British word Bodge

Origin
Etymology 1​From Middle English _bocchen_ (“to mend, patch up, repair”), of uncertain origin

Alternate Explanation
A Technical modification or Repair made to an object without the Approval or support of the Original Manafacturer

(see Heath Robinson )


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 22, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Last night chair wanted to retire so have to look back to see if this is the worst ghetto rig ever
> Sux went you run out of rope and have to use romex
> 
> ...


My chair does the same, the plethor peels off in tiny bits.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 22, 2022)

Mussels said:


> That brings back memories of why I water cooled my 3090
> 
> 
> I forgot to take pics but i just had to hook up two hoses to my CPU block, stuck some paper towel on the "in" and gave my 5800x a blowjob up it's rear end
> ...


Hi,
Usually takes more than a cleaning kit sadly 
Filter and qdc's do the trick without guessing 
Spectre 2369 Premium Clearview Fuel Filter



DeathtoGnomes said:


> My chair does the same, the plethor peels off in tiny bits.


Imitation leather commonly called vinyl skin yeah that stuff is pure garbage.


----------



## oobymach (Jul 22, 2022)

Added a fan to help cool the 1030, no way to mount it properly so I used zip ties. Got up to 70 degrees during valley bench with the fan. The fan is from an old AMD FX6300 heatsink I used briefly years ago. Click to enlarge.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 23, 2022)

oobymach said:


> Added a fan to help cool the 1030, no way to mount it properly so I used zip ties. Got up to 70 degrees during valley bench with the fan. The fan is from an old AMD FX6300 heatsink I used briefly years ago. Click to enlarge.
> 
> View attachment 255591
> View attachment 255593


That is how I used to cool GPU's BITD. Except I used SuperGlue to attach the fan to the heatsink. Zip ties work well though. Why Windows 8 though?


----------



## oobymach (Jul 23, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is how I used to cool GPU's BITD. Except I used SuperGlue to attach the fan to the heatsink. Zip ties work well though. Why Windows 8 though?


It's really running win 10 pro, also not sure the reported gpu clock speed is correct (the ram speed is right, it oc's to 7ghz with no issues), it's supposed to be around 1500mhz boost for the 1030, although I did hack the driver a bit so it could run a new Nvidia driver (the official driver doesn't support the 1030). The 1080 is the entry I replaced with the 1030.





I have a plan to cool the internals a bit and it involves this resurrected Frankenstein. Click to enlarge. I just soldered on a proper 3 pin connector and I'll probably zip tie it in place, just waiting on ram before I finalize this build. The Tuck Tape is covering a previous Frankenstein. Also the image on the right is mirrored, the inside was never meant to be seen, NO9G6R by iTA ftw.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 23, 2022)

it's annoying when the same type motherboard has different layout, my old acer aspire 4736 board slowly hit the dust so i buy the board through online
most layout are the same, but i just realize it has 2 version, it's DDR3 and DDR2
this is the wifi card, bust since the mounting is lower i can't screw it right and i'm lazy drilling to make another mounting, so i just tie it 




and i make male to male USB cable for my laptop cooler since the original one is missing


----------



## Mussels (Jul 23, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Usually takes more than a cleaning kit sadly
> Filter and qdc's do the trick without guessing
> Spectre 2369 Premium Clearview Fuel Filter
> ...


I have a filter, and my CPU block counts as a secondary filter despite my wishing otherwise


Ghetto mods basically means making something work in the lowest budget way possible. Usually ugly and won't work well or for long - but sometimes it's the best choice, or only choice.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 23, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I have a filter, and my CPU block counts as a secondary filter despite my wishing otherwise
> 
> 
> Ghetto mods basically means making something work in the lowest budget way possible. Usually ugly and won't work well or for long - but sometimes it's the best choice, or only choice.


Hi,
What ever you call a filter isn't good enough.

If you want to stay ghetto use a coffee filter in the reservoir


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 24, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> What ever you call a filter isn't good enough.
> 
> If you want to stay ghetto use a coffee filter in the reservoir


Flow? What flow?


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 24, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Flow? What flow?


Hi,
Some say flow doesn't matter 
I'm not one of those people


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 24, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Some say flow doesn't matter
> I'm not one of those people


Diminishing returns, I can back it up with science. 

Do you realize how fast a coffee filter stops letting water through? I made a gallon of cold brew coffee once and tried to filter it after the fact. After about a pint (1/2 liter) it stopped up and flow basically turned off.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 24, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Diminishing returns, I can back it up with science.
> 
> Do you realize how fast a coffee filter stops letting water through? I made a gallon of cold brew coffee once and tried to filter it after the fact. After about a pint (1/2 liter) it stopped up and flow basically turned off.


Hi,
No but it's ghetto as hell 

Damn I hate it I don't have my images on this machine


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 24, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Some say flow doesn't matter
> I'm not one of those people


Neither am I. Flow matters.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 24, 2022)

I guess it's worthy of this thread that I made coffee by literally pouring coffee grounds into water and letting it sit for a few hours...

I got a good one coming up, may even have to make a thread about it. Stay tuned!


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 24, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Neither am I. Flow matters.


Hi,
Yeah been there done that which Mussels found in his blocks 

Only fix was a auto filter 
Call it not ghetto enough, fine but auto parts in a custom loop is smart ghetto 
Hell ghetto the hooking up to the loop 
Best would be use it cleaning the rads with a filter which is the image I don't have atm


----------



## Mussels (Jul 24, 2022)

I have discovered why it came out - i reversed the in/out on my radiators when i changed the hoses.

Some crapola was jammed in there from the previous blockage, and reversing them accidentally has flushed those final bits free.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 24, 2022)

Hi,
I believe only hardware labs GTX series care which is inlet or outlet depending by which way the fans are blowing seeing they are dual core series.


----------



## AVATARAT (Jul 26, 2022)

This Peltier (80w), combined with improved case airflow resulted in more than 10C degrees on the 6800 XT that I transfer to more overclock


----------



## Morgoth (Jul 26, 2022)

liqeuid cooling setup on the outside of the case


----------



## oobymach (Jul 26, 2022)

AVATARAT said:


> This Peltier (80w), combined with improved case airflow resulted in more than 10C degrees on the 6800 XT that I transfer to more overclock
> View attachment 255953View attachment 255954


What are the red and black wires for between the gpu and heatsink?


----------



## 1freedude (Jul 26, 2022)

oobymach said:


> What are the red and black wires for between the gpu and heatsink?








						How do thermoelectric coolers (TEC) work | Coherent Corp.
					






					ii-vi.com
				



Powered cooling.

Also, if you apply heat to the surface of a T.E.C., and allow for cooling the other side, a current will be generated, either negative or positive, depending on the side heated.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 26, 2022)

No more DVD drive, it's all about cooling now.
And trying to keep the dust out as much as possible...


----------



## AVATARAT (Jul 26, 2022)

The Peltier is not very efficient but worked well for some projects.
In this case, my GPU's backplate by default has a thermal pad, so I can use it "as it is" without void warranty / watercool and the result is good enough for the money.
And this help in benchmarks and for more quiet gaming 





oobymach said:


> What are the red and black wires for between the gpu and heatsink?


This:


1freedude said:


> How do thermoelectric coolers (TEC) work | Coherent Corp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oobymach (Jul 26, 2022)

Got new ram, heatsink was too tall (one chip sits under the drive bay). Solution? Score the surface with a knife and bend it with pliers, custom low profile heatsink.

Click to enlarge.



Also finished the blower, had to make a custom y adapter to run 2 fans, wound up wiring it backwards and released the magic smoke, so I had to come up with a different solution which was to make a small box with one end open and stick a fan in it. It works well, no more hot gpu.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2022)

Morgoth said:


> liqeuid cooling setup on the outside of the case


Honestly, one day i want QDC's and an external radiator outside the house like the fun nutjobs that bury them underground


----------



## wolf (Jul 27, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Honestly, one day i want QDC's and an external radiator outside the house like the fun nutjobs that bury them underground


This enters my mind periodically too, like the backyard ditch full of copper tubes, radiators in the crawlspace, laying copper tubing in the slab when you build, just a bassive reservoir of buried water... lots of possibilities.


----------



## Morgoth (Jul 27, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Honestly, one day i want QDC's and an external radiator outside the house like the fun nutjobs that bury them underground


i remember some one on this forum that did that several years ago not sure who it was


----------



## 68Olds (Aug 10, 2022)

Old Core2Duo system I'm playing with in the basement.  Hoping to get X1900 Crossfire going in it too.


----------



## delshay (Aug 10, 2022)

68Olds said:


> Old Core2Duo system I'm playing with in the basement.  Hoping to get X1900 Crossfire going in it too.
> 
> View attachment 257503
> 
> ...



That's a ABIT GURU display Panel. Is that compatible with you motherboard. AFAIK it's 939 motherboards only.


----------



## joemama (Aug 10, 2022)

68Olds said:


> Old Core2Duo system I'm playing with in the basement.  Hoping to get X1900 Crossfire going in it too.


I love that CMOS button cover


----------



## 68Olds (Aug 10, 2022)

delshay said:


> That's a ABIT GURU display Panel. Is that compatible with you motherboard. AFAIK it's 939 motherboards only.


The uGURU panel works with any Abit mobo with a uGURU port.  It is working with the AW9D-Max and it also works with my older AA8XE Pentium mobo.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 15, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Honestly, one day i want QDC's and an external radiator outside the house like the fun nutjobs that bury them underground


Considering your ongoing saga of biohazard and chemical hazard control loop cleaning, does this seem like a healthy dream to be nurturing?


----------



## mechtech (Aug 16, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Honestly, one day i want QDC's and an external radiator outside the house like the fun nutjobs that bury them underground


lol
I was thinking if trying that.  I'm curious what the CPU temp would be when the outside air is -40C    Probably get condensation on the cooler block lol

And I thought my lego gpu support was ghetto.  I got nothing on anything in this thread lol


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 17, 2022)

the problem of laptop charger is the cable, i make reinforcement by using nylon string then glue it by using hot glue


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 22, 2022)

my old laptop motherboard died and i make it as wall clock


----------



## 68Olds (Aug 28, 2022)

Here's a few more pictures of the Core2 Duo Crossfire recreation.

ARGB fans set to Blue LED.





Side panel open, super crowded & more blue LEDs.  Thermaltake Spark 7+ 6K rpm 70mm fan (running at 4980 rpm - see uGuru picture) hanging on the RAM with zip ties.





Abit uGuru panel fired up running Prime95 @ 3.6GHz & 52C.  And more blue LED.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 30, 2022)

So, with my board if I use the lower M.2 I lose sata 5+6.. not a big deal right now. But if I use the GPU support, I lose sata 3+4 too.. which is a bit annoying.

So I came up with a quick modification out of some spare parts sitting in my tray. It is rubber isolated from the mount.. sort of, not that it really matters much with my current fan config.. but when running the stock case fan config it is pretty quiet. Just ensuring it stays that way for when I do go back to quiet mode


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 30, 2022)

Hi,
That's not ghetto 
Throw some tape or ziptie on it


----------



## A Computer Guy (Aug 31, 2022)

Not sure if this classifies as getto enough but if drilling holes into perfectly good fans makes you squeamish then look away now.









Here is one way to keep RGB extension cables from falling apart.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Aug 31, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> Not sure if this classifies as getto enough but if drilling holes into perfectly good fans makes you squeamish then look away now.
> 
> View attachment 260060
> 
> ...


Poor fans. Out of curiosity, could you not have used the screws to zip tie to?


----------



## A Computer Guy (Aug 31, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Poor fans. Out of curiosity, could you not have used the screws to zip tie to?


The screws would have forced the zip tie into a undesirable angle with the cable.  The holes allow at least a 45 degree angle with the wire allowing me to run it in a more or less straight fashion with the fans but also I didn't want to deal with zip ties falling out when I unscrew the fans.  I can just keep the fans bundled together now.    Depending on the minimal extent I want to go though to take my rad out for cleaning I only need to unscrew the one fan and let it dangle for the clearance to exit my case.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 31, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> Not sure if this classifies as getto enough but if drilling holes into perfectly good fans makes you squeamish then look away now.
> 
> View attachment 260060
> 
> ...


It depends on the opinion of the viewer, but I think those are excellent mods!


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 3, 2022)

even it's low end router why some brands not giving enough ventilation on it



as usual, aluminum can heatsink and 



made some holes for better ventilation


----------



## A Computer Guy (Sep 5, 2022)

I have a new one.  Anti kink on soft tubing with zip ties.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 5, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> I have a new one.  Anti kink on soft tubing with zip ties.
> 
> View attachment 260698


Hi,
Nice
If you still get pump noise
Try rotating the pump 90 degrees maybe it will help
The feed/ inlet is in the middle but the out trail can differ where it is depending on how it's mounted.
Here's my d5 top as an example again, center top inlet but outlet on the side pump res combos are the same way.
So the d5 position might be in conflict with the inlet since your distro plate pump is sideways.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 16, 2022)

what about using safety tape as grip for mouse?
yea since it's for the floor the texture is pretty rough


----------



## Arco (Sep 16, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Last night chair wanted to retire so have to look back to see if this is the worst ghetto rig ever
> Sux went you run out of rope and have to use romex
> 
> ...


I have that same chair! A bunch of it is stripped but its a beast compared to my other chairs in durability!


----------



## oobymach (Sep 19, 2022)

Case had a dead usb port, rather than leave a port you could plug things into and nothing happened I decided to try to unsolder the cable and rotate it 180 degrees to see if it was a factory flub and the little pcb got so hot the usb 3 port fell off (I got fed up trying to use a little 15 watt iron and used a torch) so ghetto mod it is. Tried color matching but didn't have the right blue so decided on red. Used superglue with baking soda to make it permanent.

Click to enlarge.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 9, 2022)

One of my friends brought his old XBox 360 Arcade to my workshop. Had some bits and pieces missing, and its ODD got stuck: it was working, but not ejecting, meaning you could only play NFSMW on it, whether you like it or not  
It was already in a rough cosmetic shape, and my friend had no money, so the main goal was to make it work without any $$$(regardless of cosmetic consequences).
The eject mechanism was literally fixed using some lube and a condom, while the missing eject button was replaced with a hole in a corresponding place and an M6 bolt. Later he put in a shorter M6x25 bolt, which made it look more "aesthetically pleasing"


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 21, 2022)

My co-worker had to switch to his laptop today...


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 29, 2022)

drilling the mouse is another anger management


----------



## lZKoce (Oct 29, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> drilling the mouse is another anger management



Warning...warning.....structural integrity at 40%....please proceed to the nearest evacuation exit....emergency pods on line...


----------



## Count Shagula (Oct 31, 2022)

My internal water pump is dead/dying, vibrating and making the worst noise. Currently using paper towel and a shirt to lessen the noise until i find a new one at a reasonable price. To replace that res/pump combo currently is 3x the price i originally paid. If i have to pay that much ill just go all external. Its reduced the water flow so much my fans need to spin now . I still have an external pump working though otherwise the pc would be turned off. Forgive me for the dust lol, side panel has been off for 2 weeks now and its well overdue for a clean


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 1, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> drilling the mouse is another anger management
> View attachment 267680


when mouse becomes swiss cheese


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 12, 2022)

What's up, slackers! Looks like I'm not the only one who took a couple of weeks off TPU forums...
Got a couple of post-apocalyptic ghetto-mods for today. 
1) Due to non-stop blackouts had to make my UPS run a wee-bit longer to keep my server rack alive. Charging is a bit of an issue sometimes, but I may solve this in a few days with a cheap-ass smps charger.

2) Got a present from a friend of mine. Of course, it was a little glitchy and required some reworking, but after some soldering and tweaking it came back to life. The only issue - it's an underwater flashlight with hall sensor instead of mechanical switch or slider, and the rubber stopper under the button is super-worn. Can turn on on its own and overheat in my backpack(it's meant to be cooled by ambient water through the metal chassis). So, rubber bands to the rescue!!! Not only does it work as a "safety", but also helps to use it in "hold/release" mode


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 12, 2022)

silentbogo said:


> 1) Due to non-stop blackouts had to make my UPS run a wee-bit longer to keep my server rack alive. Charging is a bit of an issue sometimes, but I may solve this in a few days with a cheap-ass smps charger.


Excellent! I think I might try that with one that needs a battery replacement!


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 13, 2022)

i need longer usb cable than the original one, so i use another cable and soldered it and i use nylon string with hot glue as cable support


----------



## budget_Optiplex (Nov 14, 2022)

I took the GTX 1060 I was using out of the relic in my system specs because it was more card then I need for the games I play, and installed another ancient relic, a FirePro W7000 (I love BIOS overclocking and undervolting GCN1.0 GPUs using VBE7). Since this is a heavy single slot GPU, I realized I needed a GPU brace. After wandering my castle, I found a new dental irrigation syringe. I cut it to the right length and it made a perfect brace for 0 dollars and doesn't look terrible.


----------



## nemesis.ie (Nov 14, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> i need longer usb cable than the original one, so i use another cable and soldered it and i use nylon string with hot glue as cable support



If you want a nicer look/maybe more flexible, check out "Sugru" mouldable glue.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Nov 14, 2022)

oobymach said:


> Case had a dead usb port, rather than leave a port you could plug things into and nothing happened I decided to try to unsolder the cable and rotate it 180 degrees to see if it was a factory flub and the little pcb got so hot the usb 3 port fell off (I got fed up trying to use a little 15 watt iron and used a torch) so ghetto mod it is. Tried color matching but didn't have the right blue so decided on red. Used superglue with baking soda to make it permanent.
> 
> Click to enlarge.
> 
> View attachment 262192View attachment 262260View attachment 262193View attachment 262194


Oh no, looks like a Fractal Focus G that's the same colour as mine!  I got mine in 2021 for the Comet Lake 10600K build. The USB ports seem fine on mine. I think I'll know fast, because I used it to install an OS, IIRC.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 19, 2022)

I recently get myself RX 5700 Reference model...well it was working OKish but cooler noise was horrible....so I found some broken ATI 4890 with the working cooler and decide to swap and see how that goes.....I need it to get something to cool my memory and VRM I have some small aluminium coolers and for memory I cut and modified some old standard memory shield.....




Upper 2 memory chiplets are touching the cooler surface but the rest of 6 chiplets need it some "Ghetto" solution 



I  used sandpaper to polish nicely surface of the old ATI cooler.........




I also flash my own modified bios version on the card to keep it undervolted&cold.....all in all card is really quiet now + could be OC if I need it.....when works on 1700 Mhz In 4k benchmarking temps are Great GPU barely passing 60c with the hot spot of 71c  memory when is OC reaching 81c and VRM can not pass 65c.......


----------



## freeagent (Nov 19, 2022)

Zip ties fix everything!   







Feels like old times


----------



## 80251 (Nov 19, 2022)

I once tried ziptying a delta PFC1212DE-F00 120x38mm fan to my Phanteks PH-tc14pe along with 40mm of fan shrouds. At first everything was great but about 6 months later I noticed the zipties had loosened up considerably (probably because of the torque of the 5500RPM delta fan but had also broke loose two of the fins on the heatsink [which were just crimped on to the heatpipes rather than soldered]). That was the end of that cooling experiment.


----------



## Shihab (Nov 21, 2022)

Thought I'd add an old notebook drive to my server. Problem was, the case's (A beaten up, Thermaltake Element G) 2.5" mounts are on the PSU partition thing, which I had removed (long story).
With SSDs, I get away with just letting them sit unfastened somewhere (bottom drive in the second pic). Not very comfortable with doing the same with spinners though...

The solution? Grab a couple mobo risers, and mount the drive to the side of the 5.25" bay.
 
Had to mount it skewed  a little bit though. The screw holes on the bay's side don't match the ones on the drive. Top screw is holding to the edge of the large ventilation(?) opening. Doesn't resist much shear force to speak of, but it's holding enough. It's not like I'll be making a habit of flipping the chassis and slamming it on the floor.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 22, 2022)

Over the last few days, I've been doing some more modding. This time, my CoolerMaster HAF XB-EVO case.

I've always been frustrated by the "hump" on the top of the case. It's meant for a 240mm rad, but I've not been using liquid cooling lately. So I don't need it.




I've recently been doing some home improvements and had spare carpet tiles left over. Been using them as covers for my work benches and desks so I figured, why not.




Now I can store things on top.




For those wondering, the change did nothing to my system temps. The case is so openly ventilated that the loss of the top venting had no impact.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> For those wondering, the change did nothing to my system temps.


Airflow is overrated ))) 
A slight increase in temps might make it for an even more comfortable cat bed or winter foot warmer


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 22, 2022)

silentbogo said:


> cat bed


That thought had occurred to me. Will have to find a way of discouraging that.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Nov 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> 've always been frustrated by the "hump" on the top of the case


great mod bud, I'm a owner of a HAF XB-EVO case I'm using it for a test bench at the mo, if i remember right Thay did a top with a window in but cannot remember if it had the hump or not.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 22, 2022)

xtreemchaos said:


> great mod bud, I'm a owner of a HAF XB-EVO case I'm using it for a test bench at the mo, if i remember right Thay did a top with a window in but cannot remember if it had the hump or not.


I've seen it, still has the hump. I was thinking about an acrylic top, but knew I'd end up stacking stuff on top and acrylic isn't that strong unless it's really thick.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Nov 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I've seen it, still has the hump. I was thinking about an acrylic top, but knew I'd end up stacking stuff on top and acrylic isn't that strong unless it's really thick.


Polycarbonate would work, but it might be too flexible.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 22, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Polycarbonate would work, but it might be too flexible.


Yeah. I was looking for functional rather than fashion.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yeah. I was looking for functional rather than fashion.


Look for an aluminum mouse pad maybe?


----------



## nomdeplume (Nov 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That thought had occurred to me. Will have to find a way of discouraging that.



Lash together four aluminum strips, two each way, with screw holes drilled in the appropriate places.  Should provide ample support for whatever you wanted to use as a cover.  You could even take this ghetto mod further by placing two 90 degree bends allowing your chosen cover to fit flush. 

As for the cat, I have another ghetto mod suggestion.  Add a bit of depth to your bends above allowing small springs to be fit.  Strategically fit some small but very sharp points to the metal bracing that poke through a *temporary cover *when the correct number of cat sized pounds of pressure are exerted upon the springs.  Won't take long.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 23, 2022)

Got one more. This one is a life saver. 
It is actually a lot more ghetto than it looks, cause it was hastily made out of mostly garbage laying in my workshop.
* the LED panel was salvaged from a broken solar streetlight (or more accurately - intentionally designed to break).
* battery was a spare I bought a few years back for my neighbor, which both of us totally forgot about. Had to cut a ribbon cable off it, but I left a BMS in order to keep discharge/overcharge/short protection
* mini-USB charging module was made out of 2 broken ones, cause I did not want to wait a few days for a new one
* LED driver was gifted by a friend who said "it's shit and overheats". Turns out those pesky Chinese messed up and used a 0 Ohm resistor on the feedback line instead of a proper one (I think it was 22Ohm according to datasheet). So, I didn't have one either... Soldered a 50 Ohm trim pot which also gave me the ability to adjust brightness.

Made 2 more of these for my apartment. Keeps the lights on up to 5 hours on a full charge, and recharges in ~3h. 
I'm also waiting on some new 5V 2A charging modules, which will make my life even easier. I can throw in 5000mAh batteries on each one of those and recharge once a day, while having almost 6 hours worth of light. Beefier drivers would be even better. Tested it at 1.5A output without a driver, and that thing gets super-bright while remaining relatively cool.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Nov 23, 2022)

silentbogo said:


> Got one more. This one is a life saver.
> It is actually a lot more ghetto than it looks, cause it was hastily made out of mostly garbage laying in my workshop.
> * the LED panel was salvaged from a broken solar streetlight (or more accurately - intentionally designed to break).
> * battery was a spare I bought a few years back for my neighbor, which both of us totally forgot about. Had to cut a ribbon cable off it, but I left a BMS in order to keep discharge/overcharge/short protection
> ...


Nice! Is your local grid disrupted? That could be a literal lifesaver.


----------



## Selaya (Nov 23, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Nice! Is your local grid disrupted? That could be a literal lifesaver.


yeah, UA's facing rolling blackouts across the entire winter


----------



## witkazy (Nov 23, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Over the last few days, I've been doing some more modding. This time, my CoolerMaster HAF XB-EVO case.
> 
> I've always been frustrated by the "hump" on the top of the case. It's meant for a 240mm rad, but I've not been using liquid cooling lately. So I don't need it.
> View attachment 271216
> ...


So homey, all you need is mini Roomba to keep it tidy


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 23, 2022)

sneekypeet said:


> Look for an aluminum mouse pad maybe?


Most are too small, the top of the XBEVO is very big, but that does give me an idea! I wonder how much sheets of it would be...

Answer: $30 per sheet.


			https://www.lowes.com/pd/Steelworks-24-in-x-36-in-Aluminum-Solid/3057473
		

It's only 24 gauge, so two would be needed.



nomdeplume said:


> Lash together four aluminum strips, two each way, with screw holes drilled in the appropriate places.


Yup, had that idea as soon as I read Sneeky's comment.



nomdeplume said:


> As for the cat, I have another ghetto mod suggestion. Add a bit of depth to your bends above allowing small springs to be fit. Strategically fit some small but very sharp points to the metal bracing that poke through a *temporary cover *when the correct number of cat sized pounds of pressure are exerted upon the springs. Won't take long.


While that would be a great feline deterrent, it would be hell on the hard drives. Have to pass on that one. Very good idea otherwise!


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 23, 2022)

@lexluthermiester , how big? Some of what I saw was decent size.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 23, 2022)

sneekypeet said:


> @lexluthermiester , how big? Some of what I saw was decent size.


14"x15.5"


----------



## nomdeplume (Nov 23, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> While that would be a great feline deterrent, it would be hell on the hard drives. Have to pass on that one. Very good idea otherwise!



At least one person was more concerned with sitting on a tack than preventable animal cruelty resulting from falling inside an electronic device and thrashing about.  

To keep this relevant to ghetto mods I'd suggest looking through an industrial supply catalog for something like a metal ductwork patch and cut away some of the foam to glue in a few magnets.  No case mods required and kitty should be fully suspended without anything grasp onto that would rock the case bounding off. 

Will look like this on the outside (which you can finish).  Other side has vibration deadening one sided foam tape along the outside which typically you would sink a screw through to make an airtight seal on duct you cut into.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 23, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> 14"x15.5"








						Workstream by Monoprice Textured Office Desk Mat - Monoprice.com
					

Upgrade and customize your desk with this desk mat. Get a professional work surface that helps improve the high‑contact area of your desk. The textured surface helps improve mouse tracking, espe



					www.monoprice.com
				




I see many searching large aluminum mouse pad, that link was one of the first.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 23, 2022)

sneekypeet said:


> Workstream by Monoprice Textured Office Desk Mat - Monoprice.com
> 
> 
> Upgrade and customize your desk with this desk mat. Get a professional work surface that helps improve the high‑contact area of your desk. The textured surface helps improve mouse tracking, espe
> ...


That's very nice actually! Might just have to try that. Thank You!


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 23, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's very nice actually! Might just have to try that. Thank You!


Shit sorry, that one seems to be plastic, but may still work 

There is this, but it may be too small the one way.


			https://www.amazon.com/InWin-Aluminum-Gaming-BATMAT-RED/dp/B00OBA20WQ?th=1


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 23, 2022)

sneekypeet said:


> Shit sorry, that one seems to be plastic, but may still work


No, that was actually a great idea! I might get two and double them up, trim them to size and fit them in properly. Seriously, grand idea!


sneekypeet said:


> There is this, but it may be too small the one way.
> https://www.amazon.com/InWin-Aluminum-Gaming-BATMAT-RED/dp/B00OBA20WQ?th=1


Bit too small I'm afraid. Those are only 10" long and just a bit short on the width. The red does look good though.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 24, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Nice! Is your local grid disrupted? That could be a literal lifesaver.


Yep, it's pretty bad. If on schedule, then it's 4 hours on / 4 hours off throughout the day. It got better lately (outages only between 6AM and midnight with slight chance of no overloads on the grid during weekends), but last week it was very-very bad. Went to my boss to help him out with UPSes and LTE modem, but he lives almost 80km away from me(village on the opposite side of Dnipro). Supposed to be a quick couple hours, then chit-chat and dinner as usual, and a trip back home by evening, but I got stuck there for 24h. After last wave of bombings there was no power for 18 hours, then entire Kiev got clogged with traffic jams, and of course subway did not work, getting a cab was impossible, and cell service was barely functioning.

I've only managed to solve the lighting issue so far, but I'm also in a process of making a little DC-DC converter box for lead-acid batteries. Trying to get my soldering iron and bench PSU to work during blackouts, cause lemmetellya, it's very tricky to work in electronics without electricity...

EDIT: and just when I was writing this post (yesterday) these assfaced brainless russian fucks did it again. Another massive missile strike, more civilian infrastructure targets damaged or destroyed. Even nuclear power stations had to halt completely to avoid catastrophic overloads. In my area there was no power, no cell service, and no water only for 30-ish hours. Some regions are still in the process of recovery.

Though now I did a proper stress-test and my ghetto-light can actually hold up to 8 hours on full charge. With 3 of them that's approximately 2 days with winter's early nights. Also went down the memory lane this morning, remembered all the things from my "happy" childhood and made a mini alcohol burner to warm up a cup-o-joe in a tin can. Good thing I restocked on IPA a few weeks ago.
No pics, 'cause I didn't want to waste charge on my phone.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 15, 2022)

Wazzup, slackers.
Got a few more for you. Some PC related, and some are "slightly" PC related
1) My new "guest light" at the office, made out of spare LED backlight for a monitor. If power draw wasn't an issue, I've always dreamed of making light panels out of broken laptop displays, but I guess that'll be a project for a next year, when our grid becomes more stable. Third pic is a revised version. Uses an old semi-functional UPS battery as a source, and even has a "fancy" toy car switch which one of my suppliers either sent as a mistake or as a joke.


2) One of my regulars brought over an older Skylake PC, which I built a few years back in my old LianLi Q11B. The dude is a bit slow with tech, and didn't invest a bit of cash even in a small UPS when the prices were still OK, so he suffers from occasional "stupors", where after a few power losses you need to reset CMOS to make it run again. So, I added a magic button to the back panel.


3) A ghetto-rigged portable power bank for my soldering iron. Uses a battery from a cheap-ass gyroboard (36V 4.4Ah) and a spare DC-DC step-down converter I bought awhile back.

4) Finally modded my UV flashlight . It was barely functional before, so I had to tear it apart, cut and drill some stuff, and put it back together using epoxy and tape. Now it fits standard 18650 Li-Ion cells, and puts out nearly 10 times more UV for all of my PCB curing tasks and "detective work". Also replaced that stupid flashlight switch with something sturdier.



Oh, and I almost forgot the most important one for this month. It's kinda PC-related, cause it uses a HDD cage from an old Supermicro chassis. 
Yeah... I have a major coffee addiction, and even an apocalypse won't break that habit. 


Spoiler


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 17, 2022)

just give it little space so it will have better airflow


----------



## Shihab (Dec 17, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> just give it little space so it will have better airflow
> View attachment 274821


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 18, 2022)

Shihab said:


> View attachment 274840


i need to make some cut out so the hot air could escape better


----------



## mechtech (Dec 18, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Most are too small, the top of the XBEVO is very big, but that does give me an idea! I wonder how much sheets of it would be...
> 
> Answer: $30 per sheet.
> 
> ...


pfff 4'x10'

cover the whole table





						MetalsDepot® - Buy Aluminum Sheet Online!
					

Buy 3003, 5052 Aluminum Sheet online at America's Metal Superstore. Largest selection of aluminum sheet sizes at wholesale prices. Any Quantity, Any Size, Delivered Anywhere!




					www.metalsdepot.com
				




edit - this looks way more sexy





						MetalsDepot® - 260 Brass Sheet & Plate - Order Online!
					

Buy Brass Sheet Online at MetalsDepot - America's Small Quantity Store. Huge selection of steel sheet, stainless sheet, aluminum sheet, brass sheet. Any Quantity, Any Size, Delivered Anywhere!




					www.metalsdepot.com


----------



## The Von Matrices (Dec 24, 2022)

My Swiftech MCP35X pump died after 13 years of valiant service (I can't believe it's been that long). I ordered a new pump, but it won't arrive for a week and I needed my PC back online now.

After a few trips to the hardware store, I bought a pond pump, bought a few plumbing fittings from the irrigation section, put it in a food storage container, added some distilled water, and connected it to the loop. It's loud but it works.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 29, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> what about using safety tape as grip for mouse?
> yea since it's for the floor the texture is pretty rough
> View attachment 261868


never seen an exfoliating mouse before.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 29, 2022)

The Von Matrices said:


> My Swiftech MCP35X pump died after 13 years of valiant service (I can't believe it's been that long). I ordered a new pump, but it won't arrive for a week and I needed my PC back online now.
> 
> After a few trips to the hardware store, I bought a pond pump, bought a few plumbing fittings from the irrigation section, put it in a food storage container, added some distilled water, and connected it to the loop. It's loud but it works.
> 
> View attachment 275871


Hi,
Wow did that green tubing start out clear


----------



## The Von Matrices (Jan 1, 2023)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Wow did that green tubing start out clear


Yeah, it's Tygon B-44-4X. I have no idea why the tubing turns green over time but it's always been a problem in my loop with this type of tubing. There's no corrosion on my water blocks, they are all copper or copper/nickel - no aluminum, and the water always remains perfectly clear. Some forums online say it's the plasticiser breaking down and that's the only explanation that makes sense to me because it's not algae. I'll change out the tubing with something else when it gets really bad.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 1, 2023)

The Von Matrices said:


> Yeah, it's Tygon B-44-4X. I have no idea why the tubing turns green over time but it's always been a problem in my loop with this type of tubing. There's no corrosion on my water blocks, they are all copper or copper/nickel - no aluminum, and the water always remains perfectly clear. Some forums online say it's the plasticiser breaking down and that's the only explanation that makes sense to me because it's not algae. I'll change out the tubing with something else when it gets really bad.


You could always go hard tubing.


----------



## Veseleil (Jan 1, 2023)

lexluthermiester said:


> You could always go hard tubing.


Or flexible non-transparent.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 1, 2023)

Veseleil said:


> Or flexible non-transparent.


That too!


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 1, 2023)

The Von Matrices said:


> Yeah, it's Tygon B-44-4X. I have no idea why the tubing turns green over time but it's always been a problem in my loop with this type of tubing. There's no corrosion on my water blocks, they are all copper or copper/nickel - no aluminum, and the water always remains perfectly clear. Some forums online say it's the plasticiser breaking down and that's the only explanation that makes sense to me because it's not algae. I'll change out the tubing with something else when it gets really bad.


Hi,
I found some good stuff made in New York of all places sold at modmymods
I've been using it a long time no issues

ModMyMods 3/8" ID x 5/8" OD Flexible PVC Tubing - Crystal Clear (MOD-0003) - 3/8” ID x 5/8” OD Soft Tubing - Tubing ModMyMods.com - PC Watercooling Parts and Accessories


----------



## budget_Optiplex (Jan 2, 2023)

Today's ghetto mod revolves around my Dell Latitude E5530 laptop, great machine I picked up for next to nothing a few years ago.....until it's CMOS battery died. In a perfect example of planned obsolescence, according to the Dell service manual you have to completely disassemble the laptop and remove the motherboard to get to the CMOS battery. That's not happening.




So I looked online for pictures of the internal parts of this model, then marked out the plastic with a Sharpie. I heated an Exacto knife with a propane torch and cut two openings in the bottom of the laptop where the battery is located(this area is covered by the access door when the laptop is fully assembled). After a little cleanup with another sharp Exacto knife, some fine sandpaper, and my Shop Vac, I had a nice access hole and was able to remove dead CMOS battery.



And installed a new CMOS battery, and reassembled the laptop. Everything is working as it should. As to why Dell couldn't be bothered to put a simple access hole in this location for the battery is up for speculation. Anyways anyone with this model of laptop, here is the ghetto workaround to a piss poor design!


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Jan 2, 2023)

My attempt to cook vrms on a r9 290…


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2023)

Ghetto room cooling
Ducted vents for heating only, no fan mode

AIR GO BACKWARDS NOW IT COOLS AHAHAHAHA












Interestingly I leave the vents closed - but like this hot air blows out of other rooms

Now i'm wondering about putting a more powerful fan in the room with the wall AC unit, to push that colder air through the vents to the entire house, even if super slowly
(It'd cool the entire roof space, even tiny amounts would add up)


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jan 4, 2023)

make up ya own mind what going on here,


not im not trying to coach bugs out my system 

i couldnt find this so had to hold the aio down some how while testing on me test bench.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 4, 2023)

xtreemchaos said:


> make up ya own mind what going on here,
> View attachment 277498
> View attachment 277499
> not im not trying to coach bugs out my system
> ...


Um... What now? That is some grade A, poo flinging monkeyness going on there!


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Jan 4, 2023)

Pickles Von Brine said:


> View attachment 277113
> My attempt to cook vrms on a r9 290…


Yeah…

I found my old photo bucket account. Will post more… things.


----------



## Sukhoi (Friday at 4:46 PM)

Betcha I am the only person in the world to ever run this particular set of hardware



That's an RM850 powering an HD 6950 in a Dell T3500 running XP, since NT 6.x chokes hard of soft T+L. The Apevia Java I typically use for silly things like this kept tripping OCP in 3DMark 2001SE and 03, like so: 







I'm running such old tests for completionism's sake as I've made a spreadsheet of scores with the goal of eventually relating the performance of my Voodoo 3 3000 to my 3060 Ti, even if that takes a few layers of test era and interpretation (plus it gives me an excuse to do something with my horde/collection of hardware).


----------



## natr0n (Friday at 11:41 PM)

Sukhoi said:


> Betcha I am the only person in the world to ever run this particular set of hardware
> View attachment 277868
> That's an RM850 powering an HD 6950 in a Dell T3500 running XP, since NT 6.x chokes hard of soft T+L. The Apevia Java I typically use for silly things like this kept tripping OCP in 3DMark 2001SE and 03, like so:
> 
> ...


Lots of us on here have x58 and dual xeon boards. I do stuff like this time to time as well.


----------



## micropage7 (Saturday at 3:01 AM)

is that ghetto enough, using printer high temp grase for lubing the switch


----------

